# End of Days (PF/3.5 IC Thread)



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2013)

_Our story begins in the small town of Etiawhtaes nestled amongst the mountains in the Southwest of portion of Dnalgne.

The town itself servers as a trading post for the mining villages in the area both to sell ores and metals and to restock needed supplies.  While it is not large it is rather busy and merchant caravans frequent on a daily basis.

Normally it would be an unremarkable town that rarely sees visitors form outside the area however a few days past an unusual request was circulated in cities and towns throughout the world from the great mage Malcabeth requesting brave souls willing to assist him in exchange for a vast sum, 100 gold sovereigns.

Many have responded, some attracted by the large sum of money offered, some by the prospect of gaining a powerful contact, some merely out of curiosity as to what cause is sufficient to draw one of the great mages into attracting such attention, something that has become quite rare over the last month.

Whatever your reasons might be you made your way to Etiawhtaes and have secured a room for the night in the inn.  In the morning a guide will take you into the mountains where you will meet Malcabeth.  Until then the evening is just beginning and the common room of the inn is becoming a bustle of activity._
*Spoiler*: _Notes to those from Dnalgne_ 



Etiawhtaes is almost unknown.  Unless you happen to be from near it you probably had to ask around to find it to travel to.  As far as you know it's wholly unremarkable of a city.

Malcabeth is from Dnalgne, though he travels rather extensively.  He's known to dabble in causes but rarely takes direct actions.  (I would somewhat liken him to Elminster though less powerful)





*Spoiler*: _Notes to those from outside Dnalgne_ 



Likely you traveled through the portals of Aurum on your way to Dnalgne (the portals are open to travelers much like they are to traders).  In passing through you would have heard that the Mage King is taking an almost aggressive stance against "MageBane," offering asylum to any mages that wish it within his walls and vowing to fight and not hide away.

If you've been to Aurum before the feel of the town seems somewhat colder.  The walls have more guards upon them and generally the whole city seems to be fortifying itself against whatever is to come.

You know Malcabeth is one of the great mages from Dnalgne.  His name comes up in stories as a local hero of the area and he's mentioned quite a bit in casually but no specific feats come to mind so it seems somewhat unusual that he'd be drawing so much attention.




((Opening the thread to let people chat for a bit.  I want to give those that are working on characters a few days to do so however if you want to gossip / flirt / brawl / whatever feel free to do so.  We'll move on to actual plot in the morning))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 12, 2013)

A young Half-Elven woman with a sheen of dark, straight hair regarded the tavern from her seat at the bar's corner. The stout lager purchased by some patron of the bar on her behalf sits untouched on the bar-top, the sides of the mug still sticky marking the spots where the foam spilled out over the top.

Beatrix had never had an occasion to let alcohol pass her lips. It easily inhibited some and she needed her wits about her. She eyed the other patrons at the bar trying to sort out who might be here for the same reasons as her. Malcabeth's call. 

Keeping her face as non-committal and innocent as she could, she kept the cloak over her shoulders and back to hide the brunt of the weapons she carried. She wore no visible holy symbol and made no effort to even display the colors of her God, opting instead for the reddish-brown and golden-yellow armor which she had bought with her first check out of the monastery. 

Her smile widened as she caught her reflection in a spill on the bar. _I look like butter wouldn't melt._


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2013)

The bartender was a rotund man and wore a weary expression as he moved about behind the bar getting drinks for those that arrive.  From time to time he would pause for a moment and his expression would lighten as he greeted a patron, from their exchanges it seemed to be regulars from the town.

After a few minutes he pauses for a moment to check on Beatrix a flash of surprise passing his face as he sees her untouched drink.  Then with a grimace he asks, "something wrong with your drink?"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 12, 2013)

The town reminded him of the ones north of the border; out of the way of the big city but not too far to be disconnected from it all. It rained a lot less here though, which was fine by him. Better weather meant that the girls would be forced to cool off a little more.

There were all sorts milling around. He’d heard about Malcabeth’s offer and whilst he knew he wasn’t smart, even he knew that he’d be an idiot not to at least see what the geezer wanted. 

He had his room at the inn and had enjoyed the shower, happy that he smelled a little less like a pig’s anus. Duncan decided to go to the bar and start the day as he meant to finish it.

“Oi barkeep, what’s yer best stuff behind that bar of yers? I’ve been on the road too long and the shite they’ve been purin me has been typical of the dnalgne pishwater since I crossed the border. I need te sample some fine booze. Don’t let me down buddy!” Duncan said rambunctiously and scanned the room for any ladies that might interest him, “How are the local lassies here? I much prefer them then the foreign imports you got around.”

Duncan wasn’t comfortable seeing women in armor. It made him uneasy to think that they’d be battling monsters. He’d already seen a woman die fighting on the battlefield and he didn’t want to repeat that. “Feckin women got no right to be on the battlefield.” He said intensely but switched to a more jovial mood, “get enough trouble with them at home eh?! They probably just nag about how me socks weren’t pulled up!”


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2013)

The bartender gives the newcomer a brief considering look then seeming almost to shrug turns to fill a mug from a large keg behind the bar, "finest brew you'll find for three towns, feller brews it just outside of town."

He slides the mug towards Duncan, "ask anyone, they'll tell you so."  He spares a glance at Beatrix briefly before continuing, "well, almost anyone."  He seems almost warm for a moment before his demeanor cools again.

"As to the girls, I'm not one to say anything but all the local ladies are fine virtuous women who aren't likely to take kindly to outsiders.  Least their fathers aren't likely to."  He leans close and quiets for a moment, "not likely to take kindly to barkeeps running their mouths either if you get my meaning."

He glances down the bar at another patron calling for his attention before turning briefly back to Duncan, "either way you'd be best trying your chances with the visitors, the gods know we have enough of them around."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 12, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The bartender was a rotund man and wore a weary expression as he moved about behind the bar getting drinks for those that arrive.  From time to time he would pause for a moment and his expression would lighten as he greeted a patron, from their exchanges it seemed to be regulars from the town.
> 
> After a few minutes he pauses for a moment to check on Beatrix a flash of surprise passing his face as he sees her untouched drink.  Then with a grimace he asks, "something wrong with your drink?"


Beatrix pushed the drink closer to the bartender. "Sorry. Don't drink," she said before folding her hands underneath herself. She flashed a brief smile in his direction while trying not to raise any questions about the drinking. 

She glanced side to side. "Have you heard word of Malcabeth's call for heroes?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2013)

The bartender mutters something about her being in a strange place then under his breath before obviously forcing a smile, "oh, aye, I've heard.  More and more strangers and foreigners show up every day either with dreams of money and glory with whatever madness Malcabeth's working or hoping to fleece money out of the others."

He sighs and picks up her mug taking a heavy drink of it, "begging your pardon and meaning no disrespect but we're a simple folk here, too many strangers breed problems.  Whatever he's up to out there I hope he keeps on keeping the visitors with him, we've got enough problems here."


----------



## Muk (Apr 12, 2013)

Raven slowly arrived at Etiawhtaes. She's been pulling her own cart for a few days now. Etiawhtaes seems like a good stop to make especially with the prospect of earning some solid sovereigns.

Near the inn she parks her cart lifts her backpack out of it and heads inside. She isn't worried about someone trying to steal an anvil or a clay furnace. Thieves would have a hard time selling these items to anyone other than smiths. 

With her backpack only swung over her left shoulder she ducks under the door to get in. Her fullblade, a giant blade, was too large to fit through the door without her ducking under it.

"Oh geez, why don't they have doors for giants?" Raven says out of frustration. 

She looks around and sees many patrons. She spots the bartender at the corner of his bar lifting the drink of his patron and drinking it himself.

She approaches the patron and bartender and says, "well, I've never seen a bartender drink his patrons' own drink. Is this still a bar or do you only serve drinks for yourself?"

Though her words may be a little harsh, her tone is that of someone being sarcastic. "Hope you have enough drinks left to serve me a pint."

She sits down at her patrons table, putting down her backpack and leaning her fullblade against the wall before saying, "hope you don't mind," with a big smile on her face.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 12, 2013)

Duncan overhears the conversation and comments,

"Yer packed in here! Can't be all that bad if yer makin this much money." Duncan exclaims spotting a female warrior with barely anything on, wondering just how that armor was meant to protect her from anything. "And a nice change in pace is good once in a while."

It was then that the dark haired woman came talking about pints and the like. "Haha, now you see what I mean!? That's a lass after me own heart. Gimmie a lass that can drink me under the table, you can keep yer sweet innocent girls to yerselves. Though it's always fun corrupting them. Alright! A drink for you me raven haired friend!"

Duncan put down a couple of silver pieces. "Any other lassies wanna join in?!" he shouted at the patrons in the bar, "I'll accent lads too but yer banter better be good!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2013)

Muk said:


> She sits down at her patrons table, putting down her  backpack and leaning her fullblade against the wall before saying,  "hope you don't mind," with a big smile on her face.



The plump bartender gives the newcomer a careful look and seems to sigh as she sets her massive weapon aside before nodding politely to her, "aye beer a-pleanty, for those that are drinking at least."

He draws a fresh draft for Raven and sets it in front of her, "at least for a few weeks.  If travelers keep coming things may get interesting, though I'm sure the merchants will make up the difference.  'Interesting times' as they say" he raises Beatrix's drink as if in toast to Raven then polishes it off putting the now empty mug below the bar.



Vergil said:


> "Yer packed in here! Can't be all that bad if yer makin this much money."


"Aye the money be good, can't always buy what you're looking for though."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 12, 2013)

"Money can't buy ye love but it can make you drunk enough to forget ye were lookin!  Aw shit that was fuckin gold!" Duncan yells out, getting more rowdy as the atmosphere of the busy tavern became livelier.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2013)

Drell slipped quietly into a seat at the end of the bar, motioning to the bartender for a drink. He could guess that most of the foreigners were here for the same reason he was, but it was better not to engage in any idle chatter unless it was absolutely necessary. For now, he was content to sit and watch.


----------



## Muk (Apr 12, 2013)

"Now that's a drink!" Raven looks at the mug. One gulp and the mug is empty. "Ahhh, finally, I was thirsty from all the traveling."

She turns to Duncan and says "One drink per loss on arm wrestling, 2 drinks if you win. 3 if it is a draw. You in?"

She waves the bartender for more beer.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 13, 2013)

The bartender waves for a serving girl to bring some more drinks so that he can attend to other patrons.  A young (~16) woman agilely weaves her way through the crowds to bring the next round.


*Spoiler*: _EvilMoogle's quick-and-dirty arm wrestling rules!_ 




Each player makes 3 strength checks and 4 constitution checks.

If one player wins all 3 strength checks they slam and win.  If the strength checks are split then whomever wins the best of the 7 checks wins.





*Spoiler*: _EvilMoogle's quick-and-dirty getting drunk rules!_ 



For each drink after the first make a fort save (include any bonuses against poison you might have)

DC 15 for the second drink, increases by 2 each additional drink.  Drink count lowers by 1 every hour.

First failed save you're buzzed (-1 to int and wis, 10% chance of spell failure, +2 to cha of anyone you interact with)
Second failed save and you're drunk (-2 to int, wis, dex, and con, -4 to cha, 50% chance of spell failure, +4 to cha of anyone you interact with)
Third failed save and you're hammered (-4 to int and wis, -6 to dex and con, -8 to cha, 75% chance of spell failure, movement speed is halved, +6 to cha of anyone you interact with)
Fourth failed save and you're unconscious.
(Penalties above do not stack with one another)


----------



## Vergil (Apr 13, 2013)

"Arm wrestling?! With a girl?! How bout some mud wrestlin? Aye alright then, it's free beer so fuck it." Duncan said and then had a brilliant idea, "Actually how about instead of beer we bet on clothing! you lose you take it off, if I lose you get to see if the rumours are true about a man and his kilt!"


----------



## Muk (Apr 13, 2013)

strength check:

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+4
7+4 = 11

1d20+4
6+4 = 10

1d20+4
16+4 = 20

1d20+4
18+4 = 22




con check:

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+2
16+2 = 18

1d20+2
20+2 = 22

1d20+2
10+2 = 12

1d20+2
17+2 = 19




"Oh?!" She eying Duncan's frame. "Boy, I'll take you down any time of the day! 
And we drink and strip!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 13, 2013)

As patrons take notice of the competition a small group gathers about the table hooting and hollering and shouting the occasional jeer.  Clearly the crowd thinks it's a matter of honor now!


----------



## Vergil (Apr 13, 2013)

"Fuck yeah! Let's have at it girlie!"

Strength


*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+2
10+2 = 12

1d20+2
9+2 = 11

1d20+2
18+2 = 20

1d20+2
5+2 = 7




Cons

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+2
1+2 = 3

1d20+2
9+2 = 11

1d20+2
8+2 = 10

1d20+2
19+2 = 21


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 13, 2013)

((3 str then 4 con.  So we have Duncan, Duncan, Tie for the str and Raven, Raven, Raven, Duncan for the con, apparently I didn't consider the fact that ties happen ))

((DM Fiat says we'll use the grand sum of all the rolls as the tie-breaker!  Raven-112, Duncan-88))

As soon as the hands touch Duncan slams in with full force almost ending the match the moment it begins however Raven manages to stall the movement a hairs breadth from the table.  From that point the match it's a battle of endurance, both figures strain and the match goes on for several painful minutes however slowly but surely Raven rights the balance and takes the lead.  Despite a valiant effort the northerner finally gives in and drops his hand to the table.

A mix of cheers and groans surround the pair as congratulations (and jeers) are given out (and money changes hands).


----------



## Vergil (Apr 13, 2013)

"Fuck sake lass how many handjobs did you have to give to get a right arm like that?" Duncan asks with a grin and massaging his arm. "Shite, I'll never live this down, but yer alright. I need a drink an looks like I'm buyin you a few too!"

Duncan said 'forgetting' what he had said earlier about the stripping.


----------



## Muk (Apr 13, 2013)

"Oh just a few thousands blades that needed crafting and my lovely fullblade over there!" She points towards her giant greatsword stands up and rips Duncan's shirt apart! "You forgot to strip, boy!"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 13, 2013)

As he looked at the sword he raised an eyebrow. "Shit that's a big sword, almost as impressive as..."

His shirt was torn off by the woman, taking Duncan by surprise.

"Haha! aye all right, a deal's a deal!"

With that he pulled down his kilt and stood on top of the table. "Feast yer eyes! It's no as impressive as yer sword but still capable of givin a right good stabbin!"


----------



## Muk (Apr 13, 2013)

"Yeah, but can you stab and dance with it at the same time?!" Raven lifts her giant sword and places it between his legs.

"Now DANCE baby!" She pours a mug of ale over his kilt and sawing her blade back and force ever so closer to his stabbing tool.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2013)

Beatrix ignored the crowd gathering for the arm wrestling and only glanced back once from the bar to see who was involved in the contest. When she heard the arms slam into the hardwood of the table she's was sure that the huge woman had won, though she could only snort at the entire thing. 

The rending of fabric interrupted her searching for a book in her pack. When she looked up the man (she had noticed he was wearing a skirt for some reason) was nude atop a table. With her pack in hand she crossed the room, her gait determined and she was mindful of not looking directly at those parts of the strange man. 

"There are some present, I am sure, that would prefer not to be confronted with this kind of display while they are having a drink. I'm sure that the owner of this establishment doesn't like that you're scaring his customers off and acting like this is a common brothel." 

She drew a quivering curved blade from beneath her cloak and lifted his "skirt" into the air on the sword so that the man might take it. Her eyes were still averted from any part of him below the chest, though she had seen enough. "Besides, if you were planning on getting money for that _thing_ perhaps you would have served yourself better by staving off your reveal for as long as possible. Cover yourself, please sir. I won't ask kindly again."


----------



## Muk (Apr 13, 2013)

"Aawww look here," Raven turns to Beatrix. "We got a shy one here." Still lifting the blade with her left hand, Raven gives Beatrix a shoulder hug with her right arm with a grinning face.

"I don't get you. I mean look at your armor. You are practically half naked. It's a skimpy bikini leather armor and when a man actually is half naked you complain?

I mean sure, his ain't as impressive. But still it's kinda cute, ain't it! Don't be so shy."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2013)

Beatrix's face flushed with color as she stood, arm outstretched with the man's skirt on her sword tip. "I'll have yo know I'm perfectly fine and covered! Maybe not for this terrible weather, but home isn't nearly this cold." 

She turned to face the woman at her side. "Besides, you should be ashamed of yourself. It's clear that he was going to lose that contest. You've gone and damaged this poor man's honor."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 13, 2013)

"Now now ladies, no need te fight over me, there's plenty o Duncan to go round." He said still standing on the table naked but with a beer in hand, and a sword running up the inside of his thigh. Being naked didn't faze Duncan, clearly it was a situation he'd been in more than once and he took his kilt but didn't put it on, instead draping it over his shoulder. He nodded politely to the purple haired lady, but not before taking a gander down her top. He turned his attention to Raven,

"As fer ye handjob queen, dinnae get it wrong, I'm here naked cos it was a bet and I'm honoring it. Doesnae mean that I'll dance fer yer pleasure." He lifted his foot and put it on the sword, pushing it down. "However, get me a few beers an I think I can pull out me highland dance."

"But you have to join me." he said pointing at Raven.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 13, 2013)

All the new scents were intoxicating, the sights were mesmerizing, and the sounds were a bit overwhelming to say the least.  Kaylee didn't realize that so much went on around the world.  She missed her small cozy house more than a little.  

Taking a deep breath and looking around the room she gestured to Brox to stay in the room.  “We don't know what is going on out there and I would prefer to keep you safe.”  It was less the fear of what might happen to the young wolverine than what might happen to the people with him around.  She scratched under his chin and he scrambled onto the bed.  “I will bring you back something to eat.”  Kaylee smiled then headed out the door.

The ruckus that was coming from the tavern area caused the young woman to wince.  “What is going on?”  She mumbled before moving into the room.  Kaylee heard the man and the woman talking about wrestling with their arms and drinking something.  Her green eyes widened as she watched the pair with their hands clasped together before the woman was able to overcome the man.

What happened next confused Kaylee to no end.  “Why would she do that?”  She wondered out loud as she slid onto a stool near the counter continuing to watch the events unfold.  Shaking her head Kaylee turned away when things started involving swords and another woman that seemed angry.  'Not place not getting involved.'  she thought to herself while she glanced furtively at the group.


----------



## Muk (Apr 13, 2013)

"His honor? The man agreed to it. No dishonor done, do did it?" Raven looks over to Duncan.

"Aww, no free dances?" Raven looks sad at Duncan's reply. "Guess, nothing is free in this world anymore.

I'll dance with you, but just like you, my dance ain't free of charge, virgin boy. Besides I bet our lady proper here would liked to join in the dance."

Raven removes the blade between his thigh and leans it back on the wall. The fun was pretty much over.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 13, 2013)

Putting his kilt back on Duncan got off the table.

"Well that was a laugh. Hope you and I can work together eh?" he said giving her a hearty slap on the back. He was going to chat to her more when he noticed a particularly good looking  girl looking all sorts of confused. "Sweet mother of mercy. I'll have to excuse myself, there's a matter of great urgency that needs attending."

With that he gave a mock bow, as if addressing royalty and walked towards the girl.

"Excuse me lass, but I couldn't help noticing that you are looking a little lost. Is there anything I can help you with?" he said in his most polite tone.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 13, 2013)

The young woman nearly fell off the stool she had been sitting in when the man came over to speak with her.  “Help...”  Kaylee repeated the word as if she had never heard it before then her eyes widened.  “NO!  No.  I mean no thank you.  I'm just fine.”  She gave a tight smile.  The stories, that Stamar had told her, about men and their evil ways flooded through her mind.  

Granted he was wearing his skirt thing but he still had no shirt on and this caused her face to flush.  “I'm...”  She stared at his chest then clasped her hands tightly to the counter as she averted her eyes.  “Just waiting to get something to drink and have dinner before retiring for the night with Brox.”  Kaylee was looking down at the counter and hoping furiously that the bartender would see her soon.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 13, 2013)

"A drink eh? Well let me get that for you." Duncan said noting her flustered face and dropping some coppers down ordering a couple of beers.

"How bout you tell me a little about yourself, you know, just to while away the time. I gotta say, I'm mighty interested in what such a pretty girl like you is doing in a place like this." Duncan said with a smile making his dimples show as he did.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2013)

Slightly offended and a little taken aback, Beatrix sheathed her sword and let it disappear behind the red cloak she wore. She reclaimed her stool at the bar, turning her back on the man and woman that had been arm wrestling earlier. "Can I get some water, please?" she called down the bar as she resumed her previous task of rummaging through her bag until she came across a leather bound book which she then flipped through with much care.


----------



## Muk (Apr 13, 2013)

Raven has her mouth open as Duncan just leaves. "Wow, I was never one of the jealous type, but what he just pulled, that hurt." She sits herself down next to Beatrix, "guess we'll be drinking together tonight."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 13, 2013)

After the commotion mostly dies down the crowd breaks off to find other hot spots of entertainment in the common room.  The bartender and his serving girl rush about trying to make sure everyone has what they need.  The room is starting to get crowded though and its clear they're not used to such numbers.

At one point as the evening starts getting late the door opens and a hulking figure comes in.  He's still dirty from the mines and the crowd gives him a wide birth as he walks through, and it's pretty clear why.  He's over six feet tall and almost as wide; almost neckless with muscles on his muscles.  He gives the room an annoyed glance before walking up to a table, unceremoniously depositing a seated Naisrepian man to the floor and sitting down.

By the time he is seated the rotund bartender is at his table with a fresh mug of brew dropping the conversation he was in the middle of.  The Naisrepian man rises as if to complain, gives the fellow a second look and decides to find a new place to rest.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2013)

Beatrix forced a smile. "You can "have one for me" as they say. I'll be going over some notes from my previous travels," she turned back to her book, readjusting her hat as she did. After a few seconds she slipped her thumb into the fold of the book and turned to face the strange woman. 

"Where are my manners. I'm Beatrix Stormstrike of Eomr," she offered a brown-gloved hand to the woman.


----------



## Muk (Apr 13, 2013)

"Nice meeting you Beatrix. I am Raven Smith," she takes Beatrix's hand and shakes it. "Quiet a strong grip you have, didn't expect it from someone wielding such a thin blade."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2013)

"The blade is an ancestral weapon of my people and has been in my family for--I don't know how long. There was no other choice when it came to which weapon to become practiced with." 

Beatrix pointed. "What about you? That's not like any blade I've ever laid eyes upon."


----------



## Muk (Apr 13, 2013)

"Oh that one?" She looks at her fullblade. "I just crafted this baby a few month ago. I had this crazy idea to make a giant sword and see if you could use it in actual combat. Up until now I haven't had any trouble with it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2013)

Beatrix regarded the fullblade. "It looks much to heavy to be used in any kind of graceful manner, or to even be redirected after a hefty swing. My curiosity about how you manage that might have the best of me, but I pray I see it in practice from as far away as is possible," she said.


----------



## Muk (Apr 13, 2013)

"If that's all you are worried about. It's all in the hilt and grip my dear. You main hand guides the blade while your off hand does all the lifting. You wouldn't be able to swing this baby any other way. Though you are right, I still think there is room for improvement on this baby." Raven admits her fullblade isn't perfect yet.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 14, 2013)

Kaylee had to admit to herself that the man had an engaging personality and, not for the first time, she had to wonder if Stamar was right about all men.  “I...uh...”  She didn't know where to start at first then cleared her throat.  “I'm Kaylee.  And, thank you.”  She lifted the mug of ale and took a long swallow.  It hit her tongue and it was all the young girl could do to swallow.  

Sputtering Kaylee pushed the mug away.  “Maybe some water or milk would be better...”  Her face was flush and she had placed her hand on her chest.  “Sorry...”  She looked embarrassed for a moment then her eyes grew wide.  

A huge man had walked into the bar and watching how the other people reacted to the large man that just entered, Kaylee began to think maybe Stamar had been very right.  “I...shouldn't you be going back to your girlfriend?”  Kaylee waved her hand toward the woman he had been arm wrestling with.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 14, 2013)

"Girlfriend?" Duncan looked over at Raven and then grinned, "Haha, ach no, we're friends I reckon. She's no really my type, but a great lass and someone I get on with. You know, I'm the kind of guy that's lookin for something... a wee bit special. Someone ye can count on when things get tough, you know? A friend, a companion and a damn fine lover in the sheets."

His voice dropped a bit and he looked into her eyes. She was definitely a looker and she had a sweet innocence to her. He barely noticed the big guy but upon him unceremoniously pushing the wee guy off his seat, he felt that it wasn't right.

"You know, where I come from, there are a lot of those big shitheads around. I'm a magus right, and I'll be honest, I've never been too great at it. The other folk in that school used te think it'd hilarious te give me a nickname because of that. It pissed me right off...." Duncan seemed to get a little irritated. "So, you'll have te excuse me whilst I beat the shit out of that big burly bastard."

Duncan walks over to the hulking man and puts his fist down on the table.

"Excuse me ye big musclebound arsewipe, why don't ye get out of that seat that you just stole from that gentleman o'er there so that I don't have te make you go cryin back te yer mothers teet."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 14, 2013)

The big man is drinking and chatting with a few other miners at the table when Duncan approaches.  As Duncan speaks the table quiets down, a few others nearby turn to watch as well.  With barely a glance at Duncan the big man makes a pronounced sniff of the air before turning to one of his friends, "do you smell that?  Smells like sheep shit."

He turns to look at Duncan before continuing, "damn, it's a Dnaltocs-man I always heard they were sheep-fuckers but I always figured they could tell the rams and ewes apart."  His friends laugh and one of them leans over to whisper something to the big man who then joins in the laughter.

"Go piss off skirt-boy, all you foreigners are the same, think you make a big name for yerself and impress the ladies I'm champion of this bar.  As long as you're getting beat by the ladies you're not fit to stand in my presence.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 14, 2013)

Duncan nods as the champion makes his verbal barrage.

"Champion of the bar? Champion at what? Mining your buddies assholes? And I'll have you know that I reckon that bird over there could kick yer arse." Duncan goaded. "But really I'm not one for chit chattin..."

Duncan throws his beer mug into the face of the Champion.

Init:

1d20+5
1+5 = 6

(Drunk lol)

Ranged Attack (not sure about improvised weapon penalties)
1d20+5
5+5 = 10

DMG
1d20+0
19+0 = 19


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 14, 2013)

Duncan throws his mug at the large man who manages to raise his hand at the last moment to protect his face.  Beer and bits of mug spray across the man and the table but he doesn't look hurt.  The man grins and pushes himself up from the table, "some people have to learn the hard way.  Why don't we step outside, save Kathrine having to clean up all your blood."  He cracks the knuckles of one of his ham-sized fists.

A murmur spreads through the crowd, some of the locals gather around apparently eager to see what will happen.

((Just a note for characterization:  The big guy, while big, is an unarmed miner.  While both he and the crowd obviously expects an honest brawl.  Drawing swords (/etc) would be a breech of bar-brawl etiquette (of course that doesn't mean you can't do it). ))


----------



## Vergil (Apr 14, 2013)

"Aye you chicken fucker, let's go before yer ma calls ye back fer dinner." Duncan said going outside and stretching his neck and limbering up a bit.

"Fair fight. No weapons and I won't use me magics. But you feck around and I'll make you half yer size and use ye as a football." Duncan said. He'd been in enough bar brawls to know the etiquette. 

Init:

1d20+5
14+5 = 19

Atk punching!


*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+2
18+2 = 20

1d20+2
13+2 = 15

1d20+2
13+2 = 15

1d20+2
1+2 = 3

1d20+2
2+2 = 4



DMG:


*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+0
20+0 = 20

1d20+0
3+0 = 3

1d20+0
10+0 = 10

1d20+0
3+0 = 3

1d20+0
7+0 = 7


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 15, 2013)

Sounds of cheering and jeering from townspeople awoke Ulysesn Rens'hka in his bed. 
"What's all of the noise about?"
He gets out of bed in his undergarments and looks outside to see two men about to fight.
One appears to be wearing some sort of dress and the other appears to be a huge man.
"Well I'm not that tired anymore anyway." 
The Golden Brown Haired Elf commented considering the long journey he had yesterday and then started to get dressed.

"I do suppose I should go out their and stop them before it gets to ugly."
Equipping his weapons. A crossbow, 5 knives, a buckler, then strapping his gold under his arm he's finished.
Putting on his cloak, he looks out the window again for a second look.
"Now that I'm more awake I see that is probably a miner and a very well built one at that." 
Ulysesn being a resident if Dnalgne himself and traveling a good majority of it has seen plenty of types of people many being miners as it is one of it's main trades. Suddenly the man in the dress started throwing punches.

"Not too bad, though he is kinda staggering around like he's drunk. Guess that would explain the dress." 
Ulysesn chuckled to himself and started to make his way downstairs.
"Hard to believe he can get around in that thing."
He reaches the first floor and looks for the innkeeper to ask what is going on.

"It appears the innkeeper isn't inside at the moment, guess he's out there."
He steps outside walking into the crowd and moves through it to get closer to the fight and gets to the very edge and waits.
"I'll only interfere if it gets to ugly, no need to make things worse than they are."
Consciously betting on the miner as the probable winner he stays silent and watches.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 15, 2013)

The big man nods and goes with Duncan outside.  An every growing crowd of patrons follow behind apparently anxious to watch the brawl.  A few paces outside the hulking figure grunts, apparently indicating the spot would do.

Once they were ready Duncan quickly seizes the initiative striking a quick jab to the big man's face.  He grunts and tries to counter however misses the timing.  Duncan seizes the chance to land a quick combo of light punches to the gut of the big man.

The big man swings again, this time his meaty fist connects soundly with Duncan's ribs.  He has no style or technique whatsoever but then neither does a brick.  Still Duncan keeps his composure and counters the heavy hit with a hook across the jaw.  The big man staggers slightly and swings wildly back but Duncan easily dodges away from the wild blow.

Duncan darts forward to take advantage of his off balance opponent only to twist his foot on the uneven terrain, stumbling away.  The big man takes advantage of the opportunity to land a combination of heavy punches sending Duncan staggering back.

((Three hits on Duncan, 14 damage total.  Three hits on the big guy, 12 damage total.  Big guy is breathing a little hard but doesn't look like he's ready to give up yet.  All damage is non-lethal meaning it'll be healed in the morning (though it may still smart). ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 15, 2013)

For a human, this Raven wasn't _so _bad. The nearby commotion caused Beatrix to take heed of the large man arguing with the man in a skirt, a new woman stood by with a frightened look in her eyes. 

When the bar empties outside, Beatrix follows the crowds--though she can guess her reasoning isn't the same. "This is ridiculous. Now we're fighting over seats like school children," she muttered to herself. 

*Initiative:* 1d20+7: *18* [1d20=11]
*
Round One: *Beatrix moves herself between the two men (or as near to that as she can get) and hunkers down in case they decide to hit her or each other. She's going to use  which will grant her an extra 4 on AC till the end of this round. Then she speaks: 

"Do we really have to be children about this? You can throw another punch at each other, but I don't know what you expect one of you passing out bloody on the ground will solve. Now you can move away from each other, or risk swinging on a lady." 

She makes no move to draw a weapon or reveal what she really is in any of this. 

If any of them go to punch, she's going to try and block it for the first round. Her AC will be 22.


----------



## Muk (Apr 15, 2013)

Silently Raven looks at the chaos Duncan is stirring up. "He knows no bound," as she follows Beatrix out the door.

"Hmm, do I let them fight or not," Raven murmurs to herself as she sees Beatrix stepping to stop the brawl. "Best to let the gods decide."

She pulls out a coin and flips it into the air. "Be it heads (odd) for the fight and tails (even) for peace."


*Spoiler*: __ 




1d4+0
2+0 = 2




"Beatrix, Bea my dear, you can't handle men of this nature with reason," Raven approaches Duncan's back as she talks to Beatrix. She gives Duncan a reassuring smile, as if she had his back not.

Surprise attack vs Duncan:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Initiative:
1d20+0
13+0 = 13

Grapple:
Melee touch:
1d20+5
20+5 = 25

Grapple Check:
1d20+5
16+5 = 21

Pin Check:
1d20+5
19+5 = 24

Choke Check:
1d20+5
19+5 = 24 

Unarmed dmg:
1d4+4
3+4 = 7




Coming from behind, Raven will attempt to grapple Duncan into a pin and then a choke to knock out Duncan without too much fuzz. The moment she feels Duncan putting up a fight, she'll enrage to further prove her overwhelming strength and just knock him out. (+2 to all the scores with rage)


----------



## Vergil (Apr 15, 2013)

Duncan stared at Beatrix and sighed, "Ye gotta stand up fer the wee man! Can't let big stonckin dickbags like that just push folk around. Dinae make me turn ye inta a pile o goo, yer far too pretty for me to want te do that, but I will!"

Raven stood behind him and offered help, "Aye! ye see, that's a lass that stands up fer whats right! I'm sorry I..."

The sneak attack started and it wasn't looking like Duncan was getting out of this one. "Ach ye bitch! Right!"

Cast True Strike (+20 on next Atk roll)

ATK
*Spoiler*: __ 





1d20+22
20+22 = 42 

1d20+2
18+2 = 20

1d20+2
3+2 = 5

1d20+2
14+2 = 16

1d20+2
19+2 = 21




DMG

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+0
20+0 = 20

1d20+0
17+0 = 17

1d20+0
16+0 = 16

1d20+0
15+0 = 15

1d20+0
13+0 = 13


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 15, 2013)

*Round 6*:

Beatrix inserts herself into the combat, "best be getting yourself out of the way, good honest fight going on here."  A few of the other miners approach as Raven comes up behind Duncan then back off confused when she attacks him.

Taking advantage of his surprise Raven easily wraps up Duncan for a moment.  However he summons up a burst of strength and manages to break free a moment later.

The big man growls and charges towards Duncan trampling past Beatrix as if unhindered by her presence.  He growls at Beatrix and Raven, "This is my fight missys, you want to fight for round two get in line."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 15, 2013)

'What is wrong with these people?'  Kaylee thought to herself as she watched the commotion going on around her.  She followed the group outside and things went from bad to worse.  Nobody seemed to be able to contain themselves and everyone was getting involved.

For a moment Kaylee contemplated going back inside and just heading straight to her room.  She had rations, she could handle one more night of those instead of waiting around for food.  'Why do people fight so much?  Even the animals aren't this bad.'  Kaylee frowned and decided try and end things.

Casts:

Obscuring Mist

Init:

Roll(1d20)+1:
11,+1
Total:12


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 15, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Round 6*:
> 
> Beatrix inserts herself into the combat, "best be getting yourself out of the way, good honest fight going on here."  A few of the other miners approach as Raven comes up behind Duncan then back off confused when she attacks him.
> 
> ...


Sickened that the miner would attack a women Ulysesn decided to interfere.
"That's quite enough."
He said while drawing then shooting a crossbow bolt at the big miner's legs.
Roll for initiative.

Roll(1d20)+3:
19,+3
Total:22

He fires a shot.

Crossbow accuracy 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+3:
18,+3
Total:21




Damage

*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+0:
16,+0
Total:16



Then he starts to reloads after his fired shot.


----------



## Muk (Apr 15, 2013)

Seeing how her own and Beatrix's attempt at stopping any further chaos failed Raven has no choice but to actually step into combat.

She'll let Duncan do his thing, doubting he'll go completely wild, but this miner is more unreasonable than he looks.

She'll attempt to grapple him and pin him down.

Grapple:

*Spoiler*: __ 




melee touch:
1d20+5
11+5 = 16

Grapple check:
1d20+5
18+5 = 23

Pin Check:
1d20+5
11+5 = 16

Choke Check:
1d20+5
17+5 = 22


----------



## Vergil (Apr 15, 2013)

"Oh for fucks sake lass do you have to be involved in everything I do?! If ye want me te fuck ye just say so I'd be happy to oblige!" Duncan said aiming a shot of magics at the girl with a cheeky grin.

Cast Arcane Mark on Raven's butt "Kickme"

Concentration check.

1d20+4
1+4 = 5

(lol fail!)


----------



## kluang (Apr 15, 2013)

A half elven stands before one of the portal in Aurum. He looks at the portal, examining it. He loos at the town. More guards, more tension then usual. This crisis is dire, at least to Mage King.

"Hey you!!!"

The half elf looks at the direction of the sound and two guards approaching him. " What are..."

"Lord Rozaria. What are you doing here?"

"Cut out with pleasantries. I'm going on an adventure."

"But sir, your father..."

"Is busy with the Mage King dealing with Bane thingy. Me, I will confront this so call Mage Bane and defeat him."

The guards look at each other, not knowing what to do. "Then when I return they treat me as a hero and build a statue in my honor." says Rozaria and he steps into the portal.

The guards stares at the portal and at each other. "We are so losing our job...."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2013)

Beatrix reeling from being bumped as the crossbow bolt whizzes past. "What the Hell wrong with you people?!" She follows the direction of the arrow back to a mysterious man she hadn't noticed before. 

There's no time to see if the arrow hit it's mark or even for whom it was aimed, but a crossbow in a bar fight isn't any kind of right. She makes the tackle the assailant to the ground. 

: 1d20+4 *15 

(I rolled a CMB check, I hope that's how we're doing this)
*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 16, 2013)

Seeing the young women charge at him after firing Ulysesn decided not to tighten the crossbow after loading it lest it might go off and proceeds to sit down quickly while putting it away under his cloak.
"I won't struggle"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2013)

Having gotten the directions for her boarding for the night, Sister Tassara made her way to the inn. It sounded from outside like they were having a wonderful time. She wondered, should she join on the songs and dances? Maybe a little ale even! It seemed like a good enough way to end the day after traveling for so many days alone. 

A red haired 6 ft woman in scale armor with an emblem of moons and stars entered the inn.   "Good evening! I..."

_"Ach ye bitch! Right!"

"Why do people fight so much? Even the animals aren't this bad.' 


"That's quite enough."


"Oh for fucks sake lass do you have to be involved in everything I do?! If ye want me te fuck ye just say so I'd be happy to oblige!"


"What the Hell wrong with you people?!"_

Nope. This will not do. Not at all.


----------



## kluang (Apr 16, 2013)

As the commotion of bar continues, Zozaria enters the bar and look at the bar fight.

"This place is a worse dump then the city outside." and Zozaria spotted Sister Tassara. "Well even in this dump there's always a diamond. My name is Zozaria of the Zanarkand family from Aurum. Son of Augus Zanarkand. May I learn the name of thy fair maiden?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2013)

Tassara looks around to make sure the man is talking to her. "Ah, well, may your dreams come true, Zozaria of the Zanarkand family. My name is Sister Tassara, Dream Weaver of The Night Watchman. I came walking all the way from Ylati, in hopes of assisting the great mage Malcabeth"

Tassara looks back at the commotion. "You know why everyone is so such mood? This is certainly not what I was expecting to find. Malcabeth asked for brave souls...but this..." she frowns worried she might have gotten the directions incorrectly.


----------



## kluang (Apr 16, 2013)

"Looking at how much a dump this place, this probably entertainment for them." says Zozaria. He is a noble blood after all and his upbringing have make him have a certain perspective on the common folks.

"You intend to stop the Magebane too? Seems you have to the right place. Adventurers do come from all walk of life. Even from the likes of them."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2013)

"Yeah, it sounds bad enough..." she looked at Zozaria with interested "Do you do magic, or do you prefer the sword? Or maybe the bow?"


----------



## kluang (Apr 16, 2013)

"I'm a Bladebound, fair maiden. A Magus who wield a black blade that talks, its kinda awesome. But I'm still in training, but when I''m ready (lvl3) a black blade will come to me." says Zozaria proudly. " And you, fair maiden is a cleric? I take it?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2013)

*Round 7:*

Ulysesn readies his crossbow to quell the fight firing a bolt into the leg of the brawling miner who glares between Duncan and Ulysesn screaming "Treachery!  You know you can't best me so you resort to this!"  Others watching the fight start to scramble away looking for cover or to get off the street.

Beatrix reacts quickly tackling the suddenly passive shooter and bringing him to the ground.  Raven follows suit tackling the large miner who is still reacting from the unexpected wound and they both end up in a pile on the ground.  Duncan takes the opportunity to brand a little revenge on Raven in the form of magical graffiti.

Then suddenly a cool fog rises up from the ground obscuring sight in the street.  Those that remained to watch quickly rush inside, the desire to watch the fight losing to the unwillingness to risk things escalating further.

The large miner attempts to reverse the grip Raven has on him but she manages to keep an iron grip on him maintaining control.  After a moment he relaxes, "alright, take your 'win.'  I didn't sign up to fight a crowd of you."  He almost spits the words out.

((Current status, Beatrix grappling Ulysesn and Raven grappling the big dude.  Neither of whom are really offering resistance at this point.))


----------



## Muk (Apr 16, 2013)

"We good?" Raven asks to reaffirm the big miner won't fight anymore. Then she releases him from her hold.

"Jeez, who brings a crossbow into a brawl. Are you intending to kill someone?" Raven looks over to the one Beatrix's caught.

"Duncan remove that spell on me, I won't ask nice a second time."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 16, 2013)

"Fuck no!" Duncan said, "ye fuckin blindsided me and got involved in my fight. Besides, maybe I don't know how to take it off."

Duncan wiped the blood from his mouth and stood defiantly in front of Raven.


----------



## kluang (Apr 16, 2013)

"You commoners really need to learn to calm down." says Zozaria. He is still standing next to Sister Tassara near the entrance. "


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2013)

The big man grunts his acknowledgement and rises slowly grumbling under his breath.  "Try to have a little fun and get ambushed, bloody outsiders"  He grabs bolt and rips it from his leg.

He looks around a moment, "course friends all ran off, this night is getting better and better."  He tosses the bloody bolt to the ground and limps off still grumbling under his breath.

((Whenever you guys are ready let me know))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2013)

"Oh good, they finished" Tassara sighs in relief seeing the brawl stopped and walks to the middle of the room holding her pouch of blessed sand. She concentrates and a wave of positive energy washes over those closer to her, healing their wounds. 

Channel Positive Energy everyone on a 30ft radius 
1d6+0
4+0 = 4

"Please, lets rest. There's nothing to gain on senseless violence."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 16, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Round 7:*
> 
> Ulysesn readies his crossbow to quell the fight firing a bolt into the leg of the brawling miner who glares between Duncan and Ulysesn screaming "Treachery!  You know you can't best me so you resort to this!"  Others watching the fight start to scramble away looking for cover or to get off the street.
> 
> ...


"You know you can get off me now right?"
Ulysesn pauses for a moment while still being pinned down.
"Miner, I need to re-compensate you for your injury and would like to apologize."
Ulysesn looks at Beatrix real quick.
She's practically naked, Ulysesn blushes slightly and then looks back to the miner.
"Simply put if I hadn't interfered it may have been worse the last thing that needs to happen in a small town like this is a town wide brawl because some some silly adventurers and those can get real ugly. I'd prefer that my beloved kingdom doesn't suffer after all. So I'm sorry I shot you in the leg, how does 30 gp sound?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2013)

Beatrix got back to her full height and began to dust herself off. "I seriously doubt that a town wide brawl would break out because of some men in a bar having it out in the street..." she sighed as she pulled her cloak around her shoulders. 

"What this fight didn't need was deadly weapons being drawn on people. That really could have pushed people over the edge and caused things to escalate." 

She glanced around at the rest of the group that still stood in the street as the miner took his leave of them. Her eyes fall on Duncan. "Take the mark off of her..." she echoed the sentiment of the Barbarian. "You can't go branding people as a joke," she added.


----------



## Muk (Apr 16, 2013)

(Ready to move on)

"Why you completely red, crossbow boy?" Raven looks at the man's blush. "Did Beatrix choke your throat too much?"

"Thanks for the support," Raven whispers to Beatrix when she hears her telling Duncan what to do. "Though I could trying being really mean, it's bad for business later on."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2013)

"Good, good. Now that everyone has calmed down I think is time to see what Mister Malcabeth has waiting for us."

"I'm Sister Tassara, I'm at the service of the Night Watchman and in search of a worthy dream to call my own" she smiles at Raven and Beatrix but makes a pause when she realizes the graffiti on her face. "That's not very nice" she glances back at Duncan waiting for him to dispel the obviously offensive mark. 

((Ready to move on))

Edit: Visual reference of Tassara.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2013)

((Heh, didn't even realize arcane mark isn't dispelable  ))

The big miner considers Ulysesn a moment, "keep shooting like that and somebody's likely to take offense."  He hefts the gold feeling the weight before continuing, "won't be me though.  Good month's wages here, I won't come looking for you.  Tell your friend next time he picks a fight and brings his friends into it he better sleep light.  I got friends too."

((Moving on....))

Compared to the excitement of the fight the rest of the evening is quite tame.  Sooner or later everyone retires to their room and the night passes quickly and uneventfully.

A few hours after daybreak one of the locals gathers those headed to see Malcabeth.  Besides the PCs (even those that haven't posted yet) and the guide there are twenty-odd others making the trip.

It's a varied group from all over the world and all walks of life.  Some are obviously ex-brigands, some are so poor they barely have two coins to rub together, and some are obviously of noble birth.

The trip is several hours into the mountains, the guide is tight-lipped but the general assumption of most travelers is that the destination is some sort of tower or sanctum of Malcabeth's.

It is with mixed surprise when the party arrives at a doorway carved into the rock of the mountainside.  Strange symbols and carvings cover the entrance and an area around the doorway.  The guide starts unpacking his cart full of supplies and indicates for the group to go ahead without him.

The entryway radiates an almost tangible feeling of reverence, it's not clear what exactly is inside but it seems something apart from humanity.

((A clarification note that in the context of this universe 'reverence' doesn't absolutely equate to good or evil.  In this particular case it doesn't evoke feelings of either))


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 16, 2013)

*Drell's Spells (for the day!)*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Detect Magic (0)
Mage Hand (0)
Ray of Frost (0)
Color Spray (1)
Ear Piercing Scream (1)
Grease (1)
Silent Image (1)




Drell strides towards the door, pushing his way past others if need be. He casts _Detect Magic_ on the door, just in case it's some kind of trap - if he doesn't detect anything hostile, he'll open in and walk on through. 

Knowledge (Arcana) roll for good measure.



> Roll(1d20)+9:
> 5,+9
> Total:14


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2013)

After giving some copper coins to the poorer members of the group she glances at the strange door. (100cp)

She casts Detect Magic and Read Magic to check on the symbols. She hums under her breath and if she doesn't find anything dangerous she will cross through it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 16, 2013)

"Hmm that doorway seems rather pleasant." 
Ulysesn looks over and sees some of the people he met before checking it out.
"Glad I decided to come along this might get interesting enough to find what I seek."
He pauses and walks over to the guide.
"Do you know anything about this door and may I see what supplies you have?"


----------



## Muk (Apr 16, 2013)

"So anything special about this door?" Raven asks the two spellcasters. She'll double check her gear and pulls out a torch. She won't ignite it just yet, since they are still outside. Once inside and the light isn't good, she'll ignite it.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2013)

((Oh and here is a Spellcraft checks...  ))


1d20-2
13-2 = 11

((  "It's magical"))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2013)

Beatrix doesn't want to make a big show of what she's doing as she _detects evil _on the pathway ahead of them. She removes the hood of her cloak and fluffs her hand through the back of her hair while glancing over at the Cleric who already seems to be studying the markings around the door intently. 

"Any idea what all of this means, Sister Tassara?" Though she can read just fine magic has never been a strong point of hers. If there's not anything evil with the doorway, she will politely forge her way forward in the hopes that others follow.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Tassara, Drell_ 




Actually, perhaps to their surprise, no magic whatsoever is detected.  (Save the arcane mark on Raven if we're being thorough)





*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 




Under read magic the symbols take on meaning  The sheer volume of text is surprising, even with magic transcribing all of it would take some time.  Her eyes seem drawn to one portion; where even before the magic the symbols seemed familiarThough each night must end and each dreamer must wake the night watchman shall take the woken one into her breast until it is time to dream again.​The phrasing is somewhat different than what she is used to but she immediately recognizes it as part of the Coddler's funeral service.  A quick glance at the rest of the text shows similar repeated themes of death, and in some cases rebirth, of many different faiths, including some she's not familiar with.





*Spoiler*: _Beatrix_ 



Beatrix detects no evil in the area.




The large door opens with Drell's slightest effort, it feels like magic though it could simply be masterful craftsmanship.  Inside is a single hallway dimly lit by no apparent source.  It runs about 100' before opening into a larger chamber that the group can't see the details of from here.

In response to Ulysesn the guide makes a gesture against evil at the door and shakes his head.  Ulysesn can see he's unloading mostly simple foodstuffs and basic living supplies though some containers are sealed.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 16, 2013)

After the night before, Kaylee was a bit wary of a few in the group but listened and watched carefully.  Nobody seemed too eager to go into the hallway but neither were they shying away from it.  “It is why we came here, right Brox?”  She takes a deep breath and pushes through to step into the hallway behind her wolverine.  "Excuse us."  She mumbles then proceeds.  Keeping on alert she tentatively walks down the long hallway and approaches the large chamber warily and looks around her.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
10,+8
Total:18

Brox Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
4,+8
Total:12


----------



## Muk (Apr 16, 2013)

Raven puts away her torch, as it seems unnecessary and starts heading towards the large chamber.

"So this is a tomb or something like that? Are we here to disturb tombs? I thought we were doing something better."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2013)

Beatrix is on her way through the door as she detects no evil in the area. Still she pulls her curve blade from it's sheath and readies herself just in case. 

"I think it's safe to say no one would have brought all these people all this way for rummaging through tombs," Beatrix said. 

As they entered the passage way she remarked: "Still it seems strange that there's not more here to protect this place considering what's been happening with Magebane."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2013)

"This text... these are words for the passing dead. Of several faiths." She answers Beatrix.

Tassara looks up at the door an additional time. "...A crypt or a tomb. I suggest we must thread carefully and with respect. The spirits of the dead do not take well their rest interrupted. Perhaps there's something here that already disturbed them... Good man, what do you know of this place?" she asks Ulysesn.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 16, 2013)

"No magic at all on the door," Drell says as he walks into the building. He's mostly talking to himself, but anyone close to him should be able to hear. "Strange..." He continues down the hallway and towards the chamber, staying in front but not too far ahead of the rest of the party.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2013)

The hallway is made of simple stone blocks and runs for about 100' without any distinguishing characteristics.  It's dimly illuminated, at first it seems that it's simply light from outside however it carries itself further than natural light would.  Whatever causes it there's no apparent source.

As you approach the you can see more details of the connecting chamber, it's a circular chamber about 50' in diameter.  The center of the room is dominated by a smaller circular partial-wall about 3' high, 15' in diameter.  On the ceiling above the wall is a hole leading upward.  On the far side of the room is a wooden table covered with what appears to be magical or alchemical paraphernalia (books, glassware, etc).

A man sits meditating in front of the circular structure, he rises as the first people approach and bows slightly to them.  "Welcome, I am Zakur, servant of Malcabeth," he speaks with a strange accent you are unable to place.  The man is perhaps middle-aged though he apparently keeps his head clean shaven.  He is dressed in simple robes though he has a stout physique unusual for a scholar.

After a moment as more gather he walks to the far side of the structure gesturing to everyone to gather, "come, though the day is young we have much to discuss and many things yet to accomplish."

"This," he pauses to gesture again,"is the well of souls."

((And with that wonderful cliffhanger I leave to go get some dinner.  Try not to cause too much chaos in the next hour or two.))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2013)

"Well of Souls...?"

Knowledge Religion 
1d20-2
5-2 = 3


"....mmmh, never heard of it"  

(( it begins...))


----------



## kluang (Apr 16, 2013)

Zozaria looks around the chamber in amazement. Its the first time he enters such place after all. He then listen to the man explanation of the place. A well of souls?

Knowledge Arcana

Rolling 1d20 + 3
( 20 ) + 3 = 23


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Zozaria_ 




You've never heard of a "well of souls" specifically but when you think about it you remember vaguely hearing about some sort of artifact in this area that's associated with divination spells that contact the outer planes (which are, amongst other things, the afterlife).

It's possible that this is what the man is talking about.





*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 




You're absolutely sure that wells normally contain water, not souls.


----------



## kluang (Apr 16, 2013)

"Never heard anything called Well of Souls, but I've heard some sort of artifact in this area that's associated with divination spells that contact the outer planes even the afterlife."


----------



## Muk (Apr 16, 2013)

"So what does a water well got to do with the dead? Hope you aren't asking us to rampage through a tomb here. It isn't proper to rampage through a tomb kept this orderly," Raven says.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 16, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "This text... these are words for the passing dead. Of several faiths." She answers Beatrix.
> 
> Tassara looks up at the door an additional time. "...A crypt or a tomb. I suggest we must thread carefully and with respect. The spirits of the dead do not take well their rest interrupted. Perhaps there's something here that already disturbed them... Good man, what do you know of this place?" she asks Ulysesn.


While entering.
"Physically,not much, since I never bothered trying to go in."
He continues walking forward.
"But it's a sacred place for all, even dragons supposedly"
Stopping in front of the monk.
"Even heard a few nasty rumors about it, but they are rubbish and do not need mention."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2013)

Anyone that approaches the "well" notices the hole in the ceiling extends upward apparently through the mountain to the sky above.  Looking down the "well" apparently goes down a few hundred feet.  Whatever unusual light property exists in this chamber doesn't apparently extend to the below so it's difficult to make out any details however there does appear to be water below.  Unlike a traditional well there doesn't appear to be any bucket or means of raising the water.

Most of the others have completed their trek inside and are listening politely as well.

Once everyone is settled the man nods at Raven and Zozaria in turn and addresses their comments, "this isn't a tomb, at least not in the traditional sense.  As best I can explain it this place has a _closeness_ to the afterlife.  Those that know how can use the waters from this well to contact those that have passed over with greater precision than normal magics allow."

"I'm sure you are all aware that _something_ is happening to mages.  Even powerful mages that are generally well defended against any number of different attacks.  My master has confirmed the disappearance of at least 12 powerful mages and perhaps hundreds of lesser ones."

"He has not, as of yet, been able to confirm the death of any of them.  Some have vanished amidst violence, however no bodies, not even guards or servants, have been found.  And attempts to find them with divination in this plane or the next have failed."  He pauses to gesture at the well, "which brings us here."

"But there is a problem.  There should be a golden bowl to retrieve water, apparently it is not where it is supposed to be and it is the only object that can traverse the well.  Fortunately we believe we have other options."

"Some time ago prospectors from one of the towns found a fissure that connects to the chamber below.  My master believes that if someone were to travel there and return with the water through that route we would still be able to make use of it, albeit in a lesser capacity."

"Which brings us to why you were called here.  We will pay one hundred gold sovereigns to anyone that travels there and returns with a flask or skin of the water for us to use.  If perchance you can find out what happened to the bowl so that we can repair the well we'll pay an additional thousand sovereigns to the one that restores the bowl or brings it here."

"I'm sure you have some questions, I'll be happy to answer whatever I can."

A few of the others whisper to one another then rush out apparently uninterested in hearing more, most of the rest are considering, apparently wanting to hear anything else that is said before they leave.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 16, 2013)

"If we retrieve the bowl, can we use it ourselves?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2013)

Beatrix doesn't say anything for a long while in the room and waits for the man to explain his piece. Then she spoke up. "Where's your master? The Mage Malcabeth? I was under the impression that we were venturing here to seek and audience with him, this is not to say that his message isn't just as telling, but it is to say it seems like there is little proof of him having any involvement with all of this?" she motions with her hand at the well and the rest of the room. 

: 1d20+6 *13*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 16, 2013)

Ulysesn decided to say his piece as well after Beatrix said hers.
"The only reason I came here was to see Malcabeth and seek his wisdom, not some gold. I want a promise of a meeting with him as opposed to some meager gold if I do this."
: 1d20+5 *10*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "If we retrieve the bowl, can we use it ourselves?"



Zakur responds politely, "my orders are only to defend this place against those that would do harm to the well or my master's work.  So long as your use of the well does not interfere with with either of these tasks I will not stop you."

"I will urge you to take care as artifacts such as these are not things you wish to trifle with."



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Where's your master? The Mage  Malcabeth? ... it seems like there is little proof of  him having any involvement with all of this?"





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "The only reason I came here was to see  Malcabeth and seek his wisdom, not some gold. I want a promise of a  meeting with him as opposed to some meager gold if I do this."



"I'm sorry it is beyond my humble station to make demands of my master.  As such I cannot promise when he will return or that you will be able to meet him if he does."  Zakur pauses considering the two a moment almost seeming to hesitate.

After a moment he continues, "I can say that if the well is repaired this will be an event of great interest to him.  It goes beyond my station to say how he will react."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 16, 2013)

"I'll go," Drell said. "Anyone who wants to accompany me is welcome, but I intend to set off as soon as possible."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2013)

"Sir, I don't make the demands for the sake of meeting your master. If you think that then I'm sorry to have mislead you. My concern is that we're actually working for the real  Malcabeth and that this isn't some clever ruse to either draw him out or use us for someone else's whims. Hero worship has little place in these matters," Beatrix glances over toward Ulysesn as she makes the last statement and then turns toward Zakur.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 16, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Sir, I don't make the demands for the sake of meeting your master. If you think that then I'm sorry to have mislead you. My concern is that we're actually working for the real  Malcabeth  and that this isn't some clever ruse to either draw him out or use us for someone else's whims. Hero worship has little place in these matters," Beatrix glances over toward Ulysesn as she makes the last statement and then turns toward Zakur.



"Hero worship?"
Ulysesn starts to crack up a little.
"I- I think you misunderstand fair lady."
Ulysesn pulls out a piece of paper with some old dragon lore written on it in an Old draconish Language and hands it to her to look over.
"I'm in pursuit of something not even a million Gold pieces could equal and have been for some time"


Nicodemus said:


> "I'll go," Drell said. "Anyone who wants to accompany me is welcome, but I intend to set off as soon as possible."



"I guess I'll go with you, no need not make gold to help on my quest.
I expect to see Malcabeth himself once I am finished however."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hero worship?"
> Ulysesn starts to crack up a little.
> "I- I think you misunderstand fair lady."
> Ulysesn pulls out a piece of paper with some old dragon lore written on it in an Old draconish Language and hands it to her.
> "I'm in pursuit of something not even a million Gold pieces could equal and have been for some time"



The fair lady comment made her raise her eyebrows slightly, if only for a moment. "I hope you realize," she said taking the paper, "that I have no way to decipher this from gibberish or your a market list for your servants...I don't even know what language it's _supposed _to be." She handed it back to him carefully, not wanting to damage it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "... My concern is that we're actually working for the real  Malcabeth and that this isn't some clever ruse to either draw him out or use us for someone else's whims....



"Ah, I see.  I'm afraid all I have for proof is my word and oath that I am a servant of Malcabeth.  If you would prefer to wait for his return to confirm this and explain his goals in more depth I understand, though I cannot say when that will be."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 16, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The fair lady comment made her raise her eyebrows slightly, if only for a moment. "I hope you realize," she said taking the paper, "that I have no way to decipher this from gibberish or your a market list for your servants...I don't even know what language it's _supposed _to be." She handed it back to him carefully, not wanting to damage it.


Ulysesn smiles and takes it back. 
Putting it back under the shadow of his cloak where his knives show for a brief second.
"Don't be too concerned, this is fairly durable despite it's age."



EvilMoogle said:


> "Ah, I see.  I'm afraid all I have for proof is my word and oath that I am a servant of Malcabeth.  If you would prefer to wait for his return to confirm this and explain his goals in more depth I understand, though I cannot say when that will be."



Ulysesn decides to look the monk over
:1d20+7: 20
 He then walks over to and whispers in Beatrix's ear saying
"I have a hunch, lets just go along with it."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 16, 2013)

Duncan had arrived just in time to hear the spiel about the mission, thinking to himself that it was great that he was in a group with the hot blondie, but a tragedy that he was also with 'Kickme' girl. 

Still, Beatrix posed a valid question, 'where was Malcabeth?'

"Mages disappearing without a trace? Eh, what if they like want to be disappeared, like, they got some crazy plan te take over the world with their combined powers! Fuckin hell that'd be mental aye? At any rate, I reckon this Magebane is just some lad who's never been shagged. I bet if we all took him out drinkin then he'd be just fine. Ain't that right, Raven?"

He figured he and her were even as far as last night went so he now bore no ill will to her. In fact he thought she was quite canny. He turned his motor mouth back at Zakur.

"You know if the mages had anything else in common, other than them being mages? Like were they super sexy women? Maybe he just wants a harem."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn decides to look the monk over
> :1d20+7: 20
> He then walks over to and whispers in Beatrix's ear saying
> "I have a hunch, lets just go along with it."


((What are you looking for with this exactly?))




Vergil said:


> "You know if the mages had anything else in common, other than them being mages? Like were they super sexy women? Maybe he just wants a harem."


"Other than talent in one of the magical arts I am not aware of any commonalities."  He considers the question a moment before continuing, "men and women yes, humans, elves, and a gnome.  I have not heard of any dwarves or halflings granted they are somewhat uncommon in arcane circles."

"Every nation of this land has lost at least one.  As of what I have last heard Aurum has still been spared though I can't say if that is due to their isolation, their limited size, or their sheer magical defenses."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2013)

Beatrix glared in Duncan's direction and made a noise that could only be described as _audible disgust_. "I would imagine that whatever Magebane wants will be hard to reveal without knowing what it is. You assume it's male when we can't even assume it has a gender or isn't something outside of our realm of understanding all together."

"If we can find where the mages went then we'll be in a better position to find out what we're dealing with," she paused. "I'll go along with this and trust Zakur's word for now. He's given me no reason to doubt that he speaks the truth." _If this is a lie then Heaven help him._


----------



## Vergil (Apr 16, 2013)

Duncan nodded sagely, "Aye yer right Beatrix. I shouldn't be so quick to assume things. Magebane could well be a bird who wants a harem."

"Aye right, so 100 gold te go down there an get some water. I take it there are some beasties down there. Anyway of knowin whats there before we go." Duncan says looking down the well, "So, if yer that willing to pay us then you must strongly suspect that the mages have been murdered eh?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2013)

"You forget, while Zakur says he will pay us one hundred gold he said nothing of any trinkets we might find along the way. If cavern is truly so dangerous then the dangers probably hide a fair bit of treasure that a man like yourself might find useful," she said in reply to Duncan's inquiry about the monsters.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 16, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "You forget, while Zakur says he will pay us one hundred gold he said nothing of any trinkets we might find along the way. If cavern is truly so dangerous then the dangers probably hide a fair bit of treasure that a man like yourself might find useful," she said in reply to Duncan's inquiry about the monsters.



"But who will get the 1000 if we get the bowl?"
Ulysesn said while leaning against a wall.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "But who will get the 1000 if we get the bowl?"
> Ulysesn said while leaning against the wall.


"You realize that money can be divided, right. Sometimes between several people, or so I'm told. Apparently, some bloke cooked up this clever thing called Math. Anyway, I have no desire for the money; split it and I'll take a share, but I won't try to claim more than that." 

Beatrix glanced around at the people in her immediate area. "This one brought it up," she said acknowledging Drell, "but does anyone want to form a small _temporary _alliance--not that I can't handle myself--we could get more of that water back here and better serve our purpose if we were together, though."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Aye right, so 100 gold te go down there an get some water. I take it there are some beasties down there. Anyway of knowin whats there before we go."


"There shouldn't be anything in the chamber itself."  Zakur pauses in reflection a moment before continuing, "of course strictly speaking the well should be working so I do not know what to say.  Outside of the chamber, well, this is near enough to the wilds you could run into some dangers."

He pauses again, clearly hesitating, "you should know that today is the third day groups have been sent out.  So far none have returned.  Perhaps they all gave up and returned to the city, from my vantage here I cannot say."



Vergil said:


> Duncan says looking down the well, "So, if yer that willing to pay us then you must strongly suspect that the mages have been murdered eh?"



"It is my gut feeling that something is killing them, yes.  However my master urges caution in all things, it's possible something else is going on as well.  At the moment we lack too much information."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 16, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "You realize that money can be divided, right. Sometimes between several people, or so I'm told. Apparently, some bloke cooked up this clever thing called Math. Anyway, I have no desire for the money; split it and I'll take a share, but I won't try to claim more than that."
> 
> Beatrix glanced around at the people in her immediate area. "This one brought it up," she said acknowledging Drell, "but does anyone want to form a small _temporary _alliance--not that I can't handle myself--we could get more of that water back here and better serve our purpose if we were together, though."


"You have an awful lot of sass for an elf."
He stood back up normally and then lingered near the entrance with his back to the group
"Some people don't like to share, only reason I brought it up."


EvilMoogle said:


> He pauses again, clearly hesitating, "you should know that today is the third day groups have been sent out.  So far none have returned.  Perhaps they all gave up and returned to the city, from my vantage here I cannot say."
> 
> 
> 
> "It is my gut feeling that something is killing them, yes.  However my master urges caution in all things, it's possible something else is going on as well.  At the moment we lack too much information."


"We are the 3rd day of groups and none return?"
Ulysesn started to show some concern in his voice.
"Isn't that sort of important to bring up in the first place?"
Ulysesn tone of voice dropped into a serious tone
"Or do you enjoy sending groups to their deaths?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2013)

Beatrix looks at Ulysesn. "And you assume a lot for someone who knows so little," she says in reference to the comment about the other groups being dead. "We're all assuming too much," she addressed the group now. "We're assuming the other groups are dead and that the mages haver perished too. And I was guilty of the same. I assumed that the mages had been found dead despite seeing no bodies myself or even knowing anyone who had. But since there are no real clues as to what Magebane _is_ it's not safe to make these assumptions about what it _wants_." 

She paces to the center of the room and passes the Well, peering down into it. "I wouldn't assume to know what waits down there anymore than I would assume to know what Magebane is or wants. It could easily be someone who has stolen these Mages because it needs their help somewhere else that we can't detect. It could have taken them to work on some higher purpose. What if the Gods took them away?"

"My point is that we need to find something concrete about the fate of these mages before we decide how we're going to treat the situation. For all we know we could be gearing up to attack Magebane when it's some innocent that needs our help too."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "We are the 3rd day of groups and none return?"
> Ulysesn started to show some concern in his voice.
> "Isn't that sort of important to bring up in the first place?"
> Ulysesn tone of voice dropped into a serious tone
> "Or do you enjoy sending groups to their deaths?"


"I don't enjoy the prospect of people dying.  All I can say with certainty is that none who I have met have returned to this room.  Some likely gave up.  The others may still be searching for the entrance, or they may be trapped somewhere inside, or perhaps they ran into something more dangerous than they anticipated and have passed on."

"If you need to be told the wilderness is dangerous than know that for the truth.  If you are concerned than I implore you go back to the guide, in a few hours he will take you back to the city and you can go about your life."

"But make no mistake, something big is going on, for good or for ill.  My master is trying to take steps to minimize the pain and death that will come of it.  When your time comes can you say the same?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 17, 2013)

Tassara softly touches Beatrix and Ulysesn' shoulder. "This is not the time for quarrels and discussion.  We will succeed in this quest but we must go soon. I feel it in my heart we will find the answers we seek" she turns to  Zakur "The Night Watchman has surely guide me here to assist in anyway I can. You will sleep easy very soon, good man"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2013)

Beatrix bowed sharply. "My apologies, Sister Tassara," she said her voice flattening in reverence.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 17, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "If you need to be told the wilderness is dangerous than know that for the truth.  If you are concerned than I implore you go back to the guide, in a few hours he will take you back to the city and you can go about your life."
> 
> "But make no mistake, something big is going on, for good or for ill.  My master is trying to take steps to minimize the pain and death that will come of it.  When your time comes can you say the same?"


"The wilderness is hardly a problem, it's all of the magic going on that troubles me and yes I could very well say the same."


soulnova said:


> Tassara softly touches Beatrix and Ulysesn' shoulder. "This is not the time for quarrels and discussion.  We will succeed in this quest but we must go soon. I feel it in my heart we will find the answers we seek" she turns to  Zakur "The Night Watchman has surely guide me here to assist in anyway I can. You will sleep easy very soon, good man"


"I agree if we are to do this we should set out now. 
Anyone else coming?"
Ulysesn looks at the monk.
"I trust you will lead the way to the crevice?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I trust you will lead the way to the crevice?"


"I'm afraid that my oaths to my master forbid me from leaving this chamber.  Hence why I do not know the fate of the other groups that have left."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 17, 2013)

"Alright. Do not fear. Do you have a map or directions? I'm sure we can figure out the way to the crevice that way." Tassara nods at Ulysesn and the monk .


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2013)

"It should be Northeast of here, perhaps two hours on foot?  Beyond that I don't know but there should be some signs when you get close."

((Knowledge: Geology would be awesome here, failing that Knowledge: Nature, Knowledge: Dungoneering, or Survival will possibly substitute, it'll take longer to find that way though  ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2013)

Beatrix tries to picture a map of the area in her head. She's sure she's seen one somewhere recently. 

: 1d20+0 *5*

And she's getting nothing.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 17, 2013)

"Heh, Crevice, that word always makes me chuckle." Duncan added unhelpfully. "Well I'm game to team up. You lot seem a lot less arseholey than the group I grew up with."

"Eh, let's see now..."

Knowledge Dungeoneering: 
1d20+1
12+1 = 13


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 17, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "It should be Northeast of here, perhaps two hours on foot?  Beyond that I don't know but there should be some signs when you get close."
> 
> ((Knowledge: Geology would be awesome here, failing that Knowledge: Nature, Knowledge: Dungoneering, or Survival will possibly substitute, it'll take longer to find that way though  ))


Ulysesn lets out a sigh and then speaks
"Never easy is it, very well I'll go on ahead and try to find it."
He turns backwards and faces towards the group while walking out.
"Unless of course anyone feels very particularly qualified to find it?"
"I know this land pretty well since I've been traveling in it for quite some time by surviving on it I'm sure I could find it pretty quickly."
: 1d20+6: 23 [1d20=17]
"North east right?"


----------



## Muk (Apr 17, 2013)

Int check:
1d20+3
16+3 = 19

"Oh are you guys finally done discussing," Raven notices Beatrix and the others finally ready to go. "If we were tricked we can always come back and smack him in the face for lying to us."


----------



## kluang (Apr 17, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((What are you looking for with this exactly?))
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"The Zanarkand family have help defending Aurum for ages. No one get past us before, and no one will."

Zozaria looks at well and sighs. "So my big first adventure is find some water? Better then killing rats in the sewer. I will go."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 17, 2013)

Tassara looks at Zozaria. "Oh, you should never underestimate rats, monsieur Zozaria... anything is dangerous in great numbers. I have seen men getting shredded by a swarm of vicious rats._ It is not nice._" she has a worried expression but then turns her attention to the monk. 

Sense Motive 1d20+9
10+9 = 19
(does the monk seems to be honest with us?)
In any case, she will follow the group to the Crevice.


Survival 
1d20+5
17+5 = 22

"Uhm....  Northeast of here? mmmh....."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 




Tassara doesn't think Zakur is lying to them, the things he says sound honest to her ears.

However the way he's phrasing some things sounds very guarded to her, he's clearly taking care with how he answers.  She doesn't get the impression of malice about it though there's probably something he isn't saying.




((Probably have enough rolls to move out, I'll let Soul decide if she wants to comment on this first))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 17, 2013)

She will nod to the rest, and once they are outside and out of the hearing reach of  the monk she will speak with them. 

"I must let you know of this, _mes amis_." Tassara says in heavy Ylati accent. "He seems like a good enough man... but I have the feeling he's hiding something. If this goes sour, I'd have to agree with Beatrix to pay him a visit."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 17, 2013)

"Ach, he'll probably be dead by the time we get back and we won't be able to collect our reward anyway. Ye know I'm just an unlucky bastard like that sometimes."

"An rats are one thing, but its them flying cockroaches that creep me out. Prolly cos I wear a kilt and those fuckers just go flyin up there and mess with my jangles."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 17, 2013)

For the most part, Kaylee remained quiet.  Listening to what the man was saying and the questions that were asked.  She decided quickly to stick with this group as they seemed decent enough.  

Knowledge (Nature):
Roll(1d20)+5:
4,+5
Total:9

The young woman was very nervous being amongst the group and was not paying that close of attention.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2013)

By the time the party exits they find that most of the others that traveled with them have headed off, trusting their own strategies to find the cavern.  A few remain with the guide waiting for him to be ready to return to the town, apparently deciding that the man's reward isn't worth the risk.

The group heads off in a general Northeastern direction hoping that Tassara's and Ulysesn's survival skills paired with Raven and Duncan's knowledge will help them to find the right area when they get close.

For the first hour travel goes smoothly (smoothly for hiking in the mountains at least).  Then they arrive at a fair sized stream cutting them off from their path.  Ulysesn's able to guide them to a shallower area however the water moves more briskly.  It's about 15' across and the water seems to be about 3'-4' deep though the muddy streambed can be deceptive.

((Mechanics rules for anyone interested:

Anyone that would like to (using the appropriate skill) can simply swim across, be sure to adjust for your armor and encumbrance.  A single DC 15 check will be sufficient to swim across.  Since it's so shallow failing the check doesn't mean you begin to drown, only that the water is too rough for you to swim and you will need to walk across (see below).

Walking across requires no check, however the muddy streambed can be deceptive and there's a chance there may be significantly deeper pitfalls that are not immediately evident, possibly requiring you to swim or pull yourself out before you drown.  Movement while walking is very slow, 5' per round (meaning it will take 3 rounds to cross the riverbed).

Of course if anyone has other methods they would like to use/try they're welcome to suggest them.))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 17, 2013)

> "An rats are one thing, but its them flying cockroaches that creep me out. Prolly cos I wear a kilt and those fuckers just go flyin up there and mess with my jangles."



"Ah, I hate the flying ones myself.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 17, 2013)

Looking at the water, Kaylee sighs before glancing at Brox.  “Well, we can try and swim it...”  Stepping into the water Kaylee feels the current and shakes her head.

Swim:
Roll(1d20)+0:
13,+0
Total:13

She attempts to swim but decides maybe that wasn't for the best and slowly begins to make her way across, she pokes her quarterstaff into the mud in front of her.

The wolverine sneezes at his companion and jumps in the water.

Brox Swim:
Roll(1d20)+0:
20,+0
Total:20

He snorts as he easily swims across.  “Don't get cocky.”  Kaylee snaps at Brox as she watches him move across.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 17, 2013)

Duncan will attempt to swim!

1d20+1
1+1 = 2


Duncan fails!

"Shite! I got cramp! Knew I should have stretched beforehand!" 

Duncan carefully walks through the stream cursing with each step.


----------



## Muk (Apr 17, 2013)

"Anyone got a rope?" Raven asks. "We can tie it up on the other side and make passing this section easier once someone gets across.

She adjusts her gear a little bit and then gets ready to swim across. If no one has a rope she'll just swim across and wait at the other end to catch anyone falling into the river on her side of the end.

swim check:
1d20+5
12+5 = 17


----------



## soulnova (Apr 17, 2013)

"I do have a rope... and I would thank you if you take this end to the other side." she hands it to Raven. "I... I don't know how to swim. And my armor is a little heavy. I would really appreciate it..."  Tassara seems a little embarrassed. 

She will tie herself to the rope and try to thread across carefully. 

Swim
1d20+0
4+0 = 4

And she swallows some water 
"Ugh, cough... cough"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 17, 2013)

Drell attempts to swim.

Roll(1d20)-2:
9,-2
Total:7

A valiant effort, but to no avail because his arms are wet noodles. He'll try to use the rope as much as possible.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2013)

Raven (and Brox) make an easy trip across the river while the others begin their slow, muddy trek.  Shortly after the first few enter the water their careful examination of the river is inturrupted by several loud croaking sounds, reptilian eyes poke up from the surface of the water.

Mostly submerged in water you can't make out any specific details but they seem to be some sort of froglike creature?  The size of a large dog (size "small").

((First "real" combat, might want to wait for me to edit in the map if I haven't when you read this.

Normally we do combat 5 rounds at a time so please post your actions for 5 rounds.  Don't worry if the situation changes dramatically I will pause and update so that you can update your actions as well.  Please note that walking in the water your movement rate is reduced to 5' and you cannot charge or run.  

Swimming your movement rate is half your normal movement rate however you must make the appropriate swim check in order to move.  If you want to enter the deeper parts of the stream you'll need to rely on swimming to stay afloat.))


----------



## Kuno (Apr 17, 2013)

?I wonder what those are...?  Kaylee looks toward the creatures.

Knowledge (Nature):

Roll(1d20)+5:
3,+5
Total:8

?I think I'm going to need help on this one...?

Init:
Roll(1d20)+1:
20,+1
Total:21

Round 1:
Casts 'Summon Nature's Ally' ? Dolphin

Dolphin Stats:

*Spoiler*: __ 




N Medium animal
Init +2; Senses blindsight 120 ft., low-light vision; Perception +9 

AC 13, touch 12, flat-footed 11 (+2 Dex, +1 natural)
hp 11 (2d8+2)
Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +1 

Speed swim 80 ft.
Melee slam +3 (1d4+1) 

Str 12, Dex 15, Con 13, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Base Atk +1; CMB +2; CMD 14
Feats Weapon Finesse
Skills Perception +9, Swim +13; Racial Modifiers +4 Perception
SQ hold breath 



Rounds 2-5:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 2: 
Kaylee will step back, exiting the water.  ?Brox you stay over there out of the water!?  She yelled at her Wolverine.  She will defend herself with her quarterstaff if attacked.

The dolphin will attack the nearest aggressor.  
Dolphin:
Dolphin Init:
(Don't know if you need this...)
Roll(1d20)+2:
12,+2
Total:14

Melee Attack:
Roll(1d20)+3:
13,+3
Total:16

Damage:
Roll(1d4)+1:
3,+1
Total:4

Round 3:
Dolphin:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+3:
1,+3
Total:4

Damage:
Roll(1d4)+1:
2,+1
Total:3

Round 4:
Dolphin:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+3:
5,+3
Total:8

Damage:
Roll(1d4)+1:
2,+1
Total:3

Round 5:
Dophin:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+3:
13,+3
Total:16

Damage:
Roll(1d4)+1:
2,+1
Total:3




Rounds 2-5: 
If Kaylee is attacked:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 2:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+0:
14,+0
Total:14

Damage:
Roll(1d4)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Round 3:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+0:
20,+0
Total:20

Damage:
Roll(1d4)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Round 4:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+0:
6,+0
Total:6

Damage:
Roll(1d4)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Round 5:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+0:
20,+0
Total:20

Damage:
Roll(1d4)+0:
2,+0
Total:2


----------



## soulnova (Apr 17, 2013)

"Not good. Not good. Things in the water!" she certainly doesn't seem to like frogs. She quickly moves out back to the shore, as she's much more easier target in the water. 

*Initiative *
1d20+4
11+4 = 15

HP 31
AC 16

F+5, R+0, W+7


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Round 1*
She casts *Bless* on all allies. (+1 attack, skills and saves)


*Round 2*
Moves out of the water. 
She uses her sling with a rock from the river shore against  the closest frog thingy

Sling Rock attack (with -1 penalty +1 bless)
1d20+0
14+0 = 14

Damage (1/2=1d3)
1d6+0
5+0 = 5  = (2)


*Round 3*
If the frogs are on range now she will drop the sling behind her on the ground and use her Halberd instead. 

Halberd
1d20+1
20+1= 21

dmg
1d10+0
6+0 = 6

Crit Confirm
1d20+1
14+1 = 15

1d10+0
7+0 = 7

1d10+0
8+0 = 8


*Round 4*
She keeps using her halberd or Uses Cure Light Wounds on herself/allies if needed (taking 5ft to avoid AOO).

Halberd
1d20+0
18+0 = 18

Dmg
1d10+0
10+0 = 10

Or 

Cure Light Wounds 
1d8+1
7+1 = 8


*Round 5*
Halberd 
1d20+0
19+0 = 19

1d10+0
8+0 = 8


----------



## Vergil (Apr 17, 2013)

Init:

1d20+5
1+5 = 6

(( two 1's in a row??))

HP: 30

F 4, R 5, W 2

"Aw fer fuck's sake, why does this always happen when I'm waist deep in somethin'?!"

Duncan will swipe with his Scimitar and cast Ray of Frost as he does so.

((I know I've done this all wrong. So I take a -2 atk roll pen with my scimitar when I do this (2-2=0)? And I have to make a ranged touch attack with the spells and also incur the -2 pen on them? 5dex-2=3))

ATK

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Round 1*
(Scimitar)1d20+0
14+0 = 14

( Ray of frost)1d20+3
11+3 = 14

*Round 2*
(Scim)1d20+0
6+0 = 6

(Rof)
1d20+3
5+3 = 8

*Round 3*
(Scim)
1d20+0
3+0 = 3

(Rof)
1d20+3
2+3 = 5

*Round 4*
(scim)1d20+0
9+0 = 9

(RoF)
1d20+5
6+5 = 11

*Round 5*
(Scim)
1d20+0
10+0 = 10

(RoF)
1d20+3
12+3 = 15




*DMG:*

*Spoiler*: __ 




*R1*
Scim1d6+2
3+2 = 5

Rof
1d3+0
3+0 = 3

*R2*
Scim1d6+2
3+2 = 5

Rof
1d3+0
1+0 = 1

*R3*
Scim1d6+2
6+2 = 8

Rof
1d3+0
2+0 = 2

*R4*
Scim1d6+2
2+2 = 4

Rof
1d3+0
2+0 = 2

*R5*
Scim1d6+2
1+2 = 3

Rof 1d3+0
3+0 = 3


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 17, 2013)

*Initiative*
1d20+8 → [6,8] = *(14)*

HP: 18
AC: 14
F(+1) R (+4) W(+2)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Use *shift* to move out of the water and onto the bank (swift action) Drell should now be between Ulys and Zoz.

Cast *Ray of Frost* on nearest baddie until dead, then switch targets.

*Round 1*
1d20+4 → [19,4] = (23)
1d3→ [1] = (1)

*Round 2*
1d20+4 → [20,4] = (24)

1d20+4 → [9,4] = (13)
1d3→ [2] = (2)

*Round 3*
1d20+4 → [20,4] = (24)

1d20+4 → [17,4] = (21)
1d3→ [3] = (3)

*Round 4*
1d20+4 → [9,4] = (13)
1d3→ [3] = (3)

*Round 5*
1d20+4 → [11,4] = (15)
1d3→ [2] = (2)


----------



## Muk (Apr 17, 2013)

(did raven manage to tie the rope to something on the other side? if not she'll tie the rope first before engaging in combat)

"Hmm, well, why do frogs have to pop out of the water now?" Raven is astonished at these wild monsters. "Never seen these before, I'll take care of the west side."

Raven will melee with west side frogs.

initiative:
1d20+0
13+0 = 13

swim checks:

*Spoiler*: __ 




R1
1d20+5
14+5 = 19

R2
1d20+5
3+5 = 8

R3
1d20+5
13+5 = 18

R4
1d20+5
6+5 = 11

R5
1d20+5
15+5 = 20

R6
1d20+5
2+5 = 7




Melee Attack

*Spoiler*: __ 




R1
1d20+5
15+5 = 20

R2
1d20+5
12+5 = 17

R3
1d20+5
9+5 = 14

R4
1d20+5
11+5 = 16

R5
1d20+5
2+5 = 7





Melee Damage:

*Spoiler*: __ 




R1
2d8+6
7,5+6 = 18

R2
2d8+6
8,1+6 = 15

R3
2d8+6
1,2+6 = 9

R4
2d8+6
7,2+6 = 15

R5
2d8+6
7,1+6 = 14


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 17, 2013)

"Wow, you guys sure seem to be having trouble with a little water, how are you going to handle whats in the cave?"
Some frog creatures pop up.
"With how some of you are swimming I imagine butterflies would be a threat."
Ulysesn pulls out his crossbow and aims it at the creatures where they are visible.
"Real handy time to have a crossbow isn't it?"
He starts whistling as if he's having fun.

HP: 26/26
AC: 14
Fort: +3 
Ref: +5 
Will: +1 

Ulysesn fires 5 bolts and reloads after every fired shot.
the first two bolts will be fired at the closest frog.
 1d20: 17 [1d20=17]
Rounds 1-5
crossbow accuracy

*Spoiler*: __ 



 1d20+3: 7[1d20=4]
 1d20+3: 15 [1d20=12]
1d20+3: 5 [1d20=2]
1d20+3: 12 [1d20=9]
1d20+3: 15 [1d20=12]



Damage

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d8: 4 [1d8=4]
1d8: 1 [1d8=1]
1d8: 5 [1d8=5]
1d8: 7 [1d8=7]
1d8: 5 [1d8=5]


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2013)

((I'll wait a bit to give the others a chance to post before resolving combat))



Vergil said:


> ((I know I've done this all wrong. So I take a -2 atk roll pen with my scimitar when I do this (2-2=0)? And I have to make a ranged touch attack with the spells and also incur the -2 pen on them? 5dex-2=3))


((Yeah when using spell combat you take -2 to all attack rolls that round, so if you're attacking with a touch spell as well that will take a -2.  And yeah your touch attacks use your dex so they'll actually be easier to hit with.))



			
				Muk said:
			
		

> (did raven manage to tie the rope to something on the other side? if not she'll tie the rope first before engaging in combat)


((Yeah, the intent of Soul's was to be tied in before she entered the water))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 17, 2013)

((SHIT.   I forgot! She's still tied! Does she has enough rope to get back out of the water? Otherwise she's going to be bait for fish.  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2013)

((Assuming you were tied in before you got into the water you should be fine, might not be moving around too much though))


----------



## kluang (Apr 17, 2013)

Zozaria looks at the water and the animals that just pop up. He unsheathed his sword cane and attack

Initiative


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+1:
10,+1
Total:11




Combat


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+2:
13,+2
Total:15

Roll(1d20)+2:
9,+2
Total:11

Roll(1d20)+2:
17,+2
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+2:
6,+2
Total:8

Roll(1d20)+2:
20,+2
Total:22




Damage


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d6)+2:
4,+2
Total:6

Roll(1d6)+2:
1,+2
Total:3

Roll(1d6)+2:
2,+2
Total:4

Roll(1d6)+2:
2,+2
Total:4

Roll(1d6)+2:
3,+2
Total:5


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 18, 2013)

((Sorry, I run a game on Wednesday night and that whole thing ago away from me. Here's my swim check in the event I'm pulled into the water.))

1d20+3 = 19

*And here's Initiative: 21*

*Round One: *Beatrix draws her bow and arrow. 

*Round Two through Five: 
*1d20+6 = 18
1d20+6 = 24
1d20+6 = 10
1d20+6 = 7 (critical failure)

*Damage Rolls: 
*1d8 = 3
1d8 = 3
1d8 = 5
1d8 = 8 (well that's shit)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2013)

*Round 1:* (Fight!)

Kaylee pulls herself backward from the water while beginning the long chant of summoning.  At the same time Beatrix pulls her bow hesitant to go near the creatures in their own environment. Tessara likewise exits the water while intoning the blessings of the Coddler upon the group that the eyes of the Night Watchman might help them find their targets.

Ulysesn fires his readied bolt however the small creatures prove too slippery for him to hit, he quickly works to reload to try again.  A moment later Drell vanishes from the water in a flash and intones a beam of intense cold across one of the creatures freezing it's skin.

It responds by spitting a blast of muddy water in the direction of the wizard and Zozaria.  The foul water blinds Drell while Zozaria manages to roll free from the onslought.  At the same time a second of the creatures fires a blast at Beatrix however her quick reflexes allow her to shield her face leaving only dirt behind.

Across the stream Raven draws her fullblade and charges one of the creatures just as it targets her with a similar blast.  She easily avoids the foul water and her huge blade slices the creature in two.

Zozaria moves along the bank to strike at the already injured reptile, his slender blade skewers the creature and he kicks the corpse free to float downstream.  The last reptilian creature tries again to blind the magus however having seen the attack once he's ready for it and shields his face from the assault.

Duncan wades through the water towards one of the remaining creatures and casts a beam of frost as he does, the intense cold crackles the skin of the creature and it croaks in pain.  (Duncan can't get in range to use his sword this round, sorry)

*Round 2:
*Kaylee's spell finishes and a dolphin leaps out of the water striking a very surprised creature soundly.  Beatrix lines up an arrow and finishes off the wounded reptile.

Ulysesn fires his second shot at the last of the creatures, this time his aim is true and he sticks a bolt in it.  It flounders in the water but it is yet moving.  Tassara aims her sling and a well placed rock ends its struggling.

After a few moments of work (technically at the end of round 3) Drell is able to clear his eyes and his vision returns to see the fight complete.  All that remains is for the group to finish crossing the stream (techincally at this point Raven is on the far side of the stream, Duncan is in the water, everyone else is on the near shore).


----------



## kluang (Apr 18, 2013)

"Swimming time" says Zozaria and he sheathed his sword back

Roll(1d20)+0:
16,+0
Total:16


----------



## Muk (Apr 18, 2013)

Raven will fish up the closest few frogs and bring them onto the shore with her. She wants to examine if their skin is usable for some leather and if not see if the meat is of any use. Shouldn't waste any meat.

With a few quick stabs, she'll clean out the intestine and puts the meat into her backpack to properly clean it up later on.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2013)

Zozaria easily navigates the water to join Raven on the other side.

Once pulled from the water and given a closer examination the creatures seem more reptilian than frog-like.  And they're bipedal (though the "hands" are somewhat diminutive and webbed and the body is clearly designed for water more than land).

The skin is rather thin (only +1NA), it wouldn't be suited for armor without extensive reinforcement.  Raven can get a couple (3) rations worth of meat from the body though it will need preserved if she's going to keep it very long.


----------



## Muk (Apr 18, 2013)

Raven is going to keep the skin for later use. Might be useful for some ascetics when she's crafting some armor even if it doesn't provide much protection.

She'll let the meat hang outside her backpack to dry in the air. It'll probably take a long time, but since she can't just sit there and wait, she'll just have to let it dry while she's on the move.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 18, 2013)

Swim:

1d20+3
15+3 = 18

Duncan sniffed as he made it across, "I am not havin a good day. Girls, I need a hug!"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 18, 2013)

“Thank you my friend.”  Kaylee steps into the water and sets a hand on the dolphin's head just before it sinks into the water and disappears.  “Okay...now to get across...”

Swim:
Roll(1d20)+0:
12,+0
Total:12

“Sister, Would you mind if I held onto the rope as you move across?”  Kaylee asks knowing she wouldn't be able to fight the current.  She uses her quarterstaff once again, by feeling ahead of her.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2013)

Ulysesn decides to wait until Tassara and her rope reaches the other side for easy crossing and opts to check all of his surroundings to see if anything is following the party or is near by instead of crossing right away.
Perception rolls:
: 1d20+7: 13 [1d20=6]
1d20+7: 27 [1d20=20]
He will call out to the party if he sees anything important.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 18, 2013)

(( I'm not even trying rolling this, with a -10 on swim she sinks. That's about it))


Sinking to the bottom of the river, Tassara holds the rope and her breath to finish crossing. 

She gasps loudly when she manages to get her head out of the water "I...I... I need something to help me float next time. This is very embarrassing..."  she tries to wring her long braid and the edges of her clothes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2013)

Mumbling and grumbling about water in his eyes, Drell attempts to swim across again.

Roll(1d20)-2:
17,-2
Total:15

Despite his noodle arms, he manages to just barely make it across. Take that, nature!


----------



## Vergil (Apr 18, 2013)

Duncan starts laughing as he looks back at the stream,

"Some heroic warriors we are, eh? Magebane probably needs to put up a whole bunch of these streams in front of us and we'd be fucked."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 18, 2013)

Tassara looks at Duncan a little worried by his words. Can the Megabane really do that??...

Sense Motive
1d20+9
13+9 = 22

...but then she realizes he's joking and chuckles along.


----------



## kluang (Apr 18, 2013)

"My dear, all he needs is an army of zombified version of our friend here, then we all be fucked." says Zozaria while his cane is pointed at Duncan


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 18, 2013)

Beatrix removes her over cloak and bundles it up so that she can swim easier before starting. She tries to start in a place where the current won't push her out of sight of the others. 

Swim Check: 1d20+3 = 16


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2013)

((Sorry about the delay, it's been kind of a long day))

One way or another the group manages to navigate the stream and though they're wet and perhaps a little cold they push on.  After about another hour Tassara recognizes some signs that the terrain might break up and provide shelter of the sort the crevice might provide.

The group slows its travel in order to search a wider area, after perhaps another hour of searching they locate a deep crack in the rocky ground leading far into the heart of the mountain.  It matches what brief description they were given, though the only way to know for certain will be to descend into it.

By twist of luck a narrow "path" works its way down one part of the crevice.  Taking it will eliminate the need to climb, at least for now, however the group will need to descend single file into it.

Assuming the party is going to descend can I get a marching order and a perception check from everyone please?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Sorry about the delay, it's been kind of a long day))
> 
> One way or another the group manages to navigate the stream and though they're wet and perhaps a little cold they push on.  After about another hour Tassara recognizes some signs that the terrain might break up and provide shelter of the sort the crevice might provide.
> 
> ...


Ulysesn decides he should lead the group
"I'll lead the way down, please be careful not to do anything too stupid."
Ulysesn glances at Duncan in his kilt
"Last thing we need is someone breaking their leg, because they had a slip."
Ulysesn pauses a moment
"I trust there are no objections to me leading the way?"
:1d20+7: 27 [1d20=20]


----------



## Muk (Apr 19, 2013)

"None," Raven says. "I'll go second then, I can easily react to anything coming from the side with my climbing skills."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 19, 2013)

Muk said:


> "None," Raven says. "I'll go second then, I can easily react to anything coming from the side with my climbing skills."



"You can climb? Well, I can as well perhaps after this is all done with we can have a contest to see who is better at it. Very nice to see someone with handy skills."
Ulysesn looks at the group.
"I don't believe we have introduced who we are to one another yet. It's very possible that we won't come back from this alive so I believe now is the time."
Ulysesn takes off the hood of his cloak(too widen vision) shows his face and parts his hair away from his ears showing he is clearly half-elf and bows to the party.
"Ulysesn Rens'hka, a traveler in search of dragons as steeds."
Then unbows.


----------



## kluang (Apr 19, 2013)

"Lead on, my good man."

"My name is Zozaria Zanarkand, from Aurum, at your service." says Zozaria as he bows graciously to the group.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 19, 2013)

It seemed for a brief moment they were doing introductions so Kaylee bowed slightly.  “I am Kaylee and this is Brox.”  The young woman said referring to herself then to the wolverine that was her companion.  They proceed down, staying in the middle of the group.

Kaylee:
Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
12,+8
Total:20

Brox:
Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
7,+8
Total:15


----------



## Vergil (Apr 19, 2013)

"I'll stay right behind you Kaylee!" Duncan volunteers happily, "My name is Duncan Mcallistar! I'm a magus and I'm gonna kick ol Magebane's arse and save the fuckin world!" he said with a sardonic smile. He knew just how ridiculous a statement it was but as his mentor had said 'reach for the stars and you'll at least pop your head through the clouds'

Perception.
1d20+0
6+0 = 6

(looks like his head is in the clouds currently ))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 19, 2013)

Tassara clears her throat. "I'm Sister Tassara of the Night Watchman" she announces proudly with her marked Ylati accent and nods to the others. "I'll go in front of Mademoiselle Kaylee, by the middle."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 19, 2013)

"And a fine woman ye are as well Sister. What accent is that?"

Knowledge
1d20+0
1+0 = 1

"Yer definitely from somewhere!"
(might as well get these 1's out of the way....)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 19, 2013)

"Oh, well, I'm from a western nice little city on Ylati" ((Evilmoogle, does that red dot have a name? LOL)) she makes a face a taps her head "Wait, no. I'm not sure were I come from. But I grew up there, at the Temple of the Night Watchman, Monsieur Duncan."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 19, 2013)

Duncan looks at her confused and then laughs out loud, "Don't know where ye come from? Lass yer alright! Ah was just askin cos I'm lookin fer me ma. All I know is that she's no in Dnalgne, but in one of yer more fancy countries."

"And what the hell's a monshieor?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 19, 2013)

"Ah, well, I don't know where my ma-ma and my pa-pa are either. One day I woke up in the Temple and they weren't there. A nice monsieur left me at the door and left. He left me this coin...." she looks in her pocket and shows him an old silver coin. Clearly, it is a keepsake. 

"If you need help to find your ma-ma, I would be happy to help. Who knows, maybe we will find mine too" Tassara smiles and nods a little excited. "But first we need to deal with this Crevice"

"A monsieur is a... a monsieur. Mmmhh.... a _mister_?"


----------



## kluang (Apr 20, 2013)

"Enough chit chat people, lets move on." says Zozaria and he looks around.

Knowledge (History)

Roll(1d20)+7:
8,+7
Total:15


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2013)

kluang said:


> "Enough chit chat people, lets move on." says Zozaria and he looks around.
> 
> Knowledge (History)
> 
> ...



"No need to rush things after all dark places like this are much easier to get around at night."
Ulysesn said with a smirk on his face.
"I'll assume those that haven't introduced themselves don't wish to do so or are some of you just shy?"
He looks at Beatrix and back to the crevice
"Before we go in anyone have some torches on them? I don't tend to need them, but I'm sure some of you will."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 20, 2013)

kluang said:


> "Enough chit chat people, lets move on." says Zozaria and he looks around.
> 
> Knowledge (History)
> 
> ...



"We can walk and talk. That's most practical." Tassara assures Zozaria with a smile. "I do not like silence much... But alright, let's go"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 20, 2013)

((Going to give Crossbow a little longer to post so we don't have to do introductions while walking in a single file line down a narrow path that surely isn't leading to some sort of ambush))

Zozaria doesn't see anything here that reminds him of any particular historical significance.  ((If you're asking for something else or something specific please let me know))


----------



## Vergil (Apr 20, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "Ah, well, I don't know where my ma-ma and my pa-pa are either. One day I woke up in the Temple and they weren't there. A nice monsieur left me at the door and left. He left me this coin...." she looks in her pocket and shows him an old silver coin. Clearly, it is a keepsake.
> 
> "If you need help to find your ma-ma, I would be happy to help. Who knows, maybe we will find mine too" Tassara smiles and nods a little excited. "But first we need to deal with this Crevice"
> 
> "A monsieur is a... a monsieur. Mmmhh.... a _mister_?"



"Shit, well I reckon it's their loss eh? Me dad was a bit of a wanker, always wanted me to be this genius wit magic. Was put in that shitty magic boarding school for most o me life and when I get out, me dad decides to up and die. Closest I had to a proper parent was one o the teachers - taught me everythin I need te know about drinkin, fightin' and women!" Duncan said with a bit of forced bravado in his voice. He shakes out it and goes back to admiring the feminine forms of the two ladies in front of him.

 "Well, where I'm from they call girls like the pair of you...eh well... there is no fancy term, just that yer a pair of fine lookin' lassies!" Duncan said with a grin. "So why are ye on this wee adventure?"


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 20, 2013)

With a loud clearing of his throat, a brown haired human in unassuming garb approached the group from the darkness behind, hands held up non-threateningly.

"If you folks needs some torches, I've got a few to spare."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> With a loud clearing of his throat, a brown haired human in unassuming garb approached the group from the darkness behind, hands held up non-threateningly.
> 
> "If you folks needs some torches, I've got a few to spare."



"!"
Ulysesn looks surprised for a moment and then calms down
"I don't meet many things that can sneak up on me, who are you?"


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 20, 2013)

"Your reaction is understandable. I really am sorry for the suddenness" He puts his hands down, using one to adjust the collar of his shirt. "My name is Troyce. Troyce DePrivo. I've been wandering these parts for a few hours with not much to show for it." 

The stranger took another step towards the man who addressed him. "This group of yours here seems to know what they're doing, relatively speaking, so i thought I'd offer some assistance."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "Your reaction is understandable. I really am sorry for the suddenness" He puts his hands down, using one to adjust the collar of his shirt. "My name is Troyce. Troyce DePrivo. I've been wandering these parts for a few hours with not much to show for it."
> 
> The stranger took another step towards the man who addressed him. "This group of yours here seems to know what they're doing, relatively speaking, so i thought I'd offer some assistance."



"It's hardly up to me if you join, the more the merrier I say. But...
Ulysesn decides to make a line of questions for this new stranger.
"You say you have been wondering here for several hours are you perchance from the last group or have you seen the last group at all? If not why are you wondering around in the middle of nowhere to begin with?"
Ulysesn decides to put one of his hands on his hip
"And while we are at it why do you think this group knows what it's doing, have you been following us?"


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 20, 2013)

"No, I was in that same big batch of adventures as you. Followed the servant fellow into the giant mausoleum and everything." 

His eyes start wandering to get a better look at the rest of the party "And I didn't follow you the whole way, of course. Our paths simply crossed and you all caught my eye."


----------



## kluang (Apr 20, 2013)

"Sounds suspicious......Are you a ranger?" ask Zozaria to Troyce


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 20, 2013)

kluang said:


> "Sounds suspicious......Are you a ranger?" ask Zozaria to Troyce



"No, sir, can't say I am. Really more of a close quarters person if it comes to it." Troyce glanced over the half-elf in front of him "What about you? Zozira, was it? What's your game?"


----------



## kluang (Apr 20, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "No, sir, can't say I am. Really more of a close quarters person if it comes to it." Troyce glanced over the half-elf in front of him "What about you? Zozira, was it? What's your game?"



"Its Zozaria. I'm a Bladebound Magus. Care to tell what happen to your previous group?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 21, 2013)

((Going to assume the party continues down into the fissure, feel free to keep talking as you will.  Going with the party order of:
Ulysesn, Raven, Zozaria, Tassara, Troyce, Kaylee, Duncan, Drell, Beatrix with Troyce having a lit torch (20' normal light, 20' dim light) ))

The party begins down the narrow path in the fissure.  The "path" is steep at times but never quite reaches a level where it causes undue grief.

However travel is by necessity slow.  After about two hours the party's legs burn with the threat of exhaustion however there no option but to continue.  The sun, while not yet set, has passed beyond the rim of the fissure and darkness descends on the party.  Troyce lights a torch, the flame flickers and shadows dance about the party.

Another hour passes, light is now limited entirely to the scope of the torch, as far as the party can tell the fissure might go on forever.  However the plus side, as Duncan points out, the path is leading them back the way they came, which at least suggests that they are headed toward the chamber they viewed before.

Travel is still uneventful, however Ulysesn flinches a moment while they travel


*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn_ 




A brief updraft from the depths below the party catches your nose, it's unmistakably the scent of death and decay.  It's clearly getting stronger as you travel but it's impossible to tell exactly where it's coming from.

When everything happens to be silent from time to time you also catch a faint buzzing sound in the air also from far in the distance.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 21, 2013)

Ulysesn slowly stops
"I smell death ahead, I suggest being prepared for the worst and gathering our strength in any way we can before we go further after all we have no idea what happened to those other groups before or after."
Ulysesn grabs some water, starts drinking and then stops.
"Someone hand me an extra torch I have a feeling we will need it before I continue further on."


----------



## Muk (Apr 21, 2013)

"Here ya go," Raven hands him one from her backpack. "I was thinking how I should deal with my dilemma. Can't wield my baby here with just one hand and hold the torch at the same time. Now you solved it perfectly."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 21, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Here ya go," Raven hands him one from her backpack. "I was thinking how I should deal with my dilemma. Can't wield my baby here with just one hand and hold the torch at the same time. Now you solved it perfectly."


Ulysesn takes the torch
"No, problem. I should be able to manage it."
Ulysesn then starts slowly walking forward and taking slow deep breaths.
The stench seems to get stronger as Ulysesn walks forward.
Ulysesn stops as if he's about to sneeze his nose irritated from the smell. 
" A-A-A-A 

 :1d20+3: 7 [1d20=4]
1d20+3: 7 [1d20=4]


----------



## kluang (Apr 21, 2013)

Zozaria smells the air and he coughs. "Did someone die in here?" not realizing he just ask a stupid question. The rest of the party look at him and he quickly regain his composure. "It was a joke."

"I will cast Dancing Lights."

Roll(1d20)+7:
16,+7
Total:23


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2013)

Tassara covers her nose with one hand. "I can cast Light on your weapons. No need to carry a torch... but you wont be able to put it off, mademoiselle Raven" she says with a nasal voice looking at the Barbarian. She will cast the spell on her weapon.


----------



## Muk (Apr 21, 2013)

"No, no, I don't want that. Torches are just fine and dandy. Losing the ability to disappear into shadows is rather inconvenient," Raven declines Tassara's offer. "But thanks for the offer Tassy."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 21, 2013)

The young woman was quiet as the others talked and descended deep into the fissure.  “How do we fair Brox?”  Kaylee asked the wolverine knowing he had low light vision and as an animal his sense of smell was better than hers.



Kaylee:
Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
5,+8
Total:13

Brox:
Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
17,+8
Total:25


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 21, 2013)

Give me a handle animal roll for Brox please.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 21, 2013)

Troyce coughs a bit in the thickening rotstench. "Well, seems as though there was no shortage of illumination here. I think I'll just keep using this torch on principle"

He began sizing up the cleric in front of him when he noticed the procession had slowed to a halt. "Hold on, is something amiss up there?"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 21, 2013)

Kaylee
Handle Animal
Roll(1d20)+9:
17,+9
Total:26


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 



Something clearly has Brox on edge.  You're certain it's something more than just the scent of death.  What first seemed like random looking around now seems to have a clear pattern to it.  You're fairly certain he senses something straight down from the party and moving around quickly.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 21, 2013)

"My friend seems on edge."  Kaylee speaks quietly to the group though more so to those in front of her.  "I do believe that something might just be waiting for us.  Something that might already be much more aware of us then we are of it..."  her voice fades away and she thinks to herself for a moment.

Kaylee pulls one of her 'bullets' from a pouch and casts light on it.  She will then toss it over the edge in hopes that they could at least see if the bottom is near.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2013)

Tassara Perception
It reminds me of this. 
1d20+9 → [20,9] = (29)

"wha-?"

Tassara tries to look head the way Brox is getting nervous.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 21, 2013)

((Clever  ))

The glowing bullet falls for several seconds without issue when it collides with something and starts bouncing off walls and taking an erratic path.  It takes several more seconds before it lies still, a tiny blip of light far below the party.


*Spoiler*: _Tassara, Ulysesn_ 



It was little more than a blur for the brief moment it was illuminated but you could swear that the bullet was struck by a large housefly.  This combined with a faint buzzing that seems to be getting louder is perhaps cause for concern.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 21, 2013)

"I'm not liking the feel of this. Could be like this mass of dead bodies and a shit ton of flies!" Duncan whispers. "Let's see if we can't shed some light on the situation..." 

Duncan casts Light on a large rock and throws it forward (hopefully missing the people at the front of the line )


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 21, 2013)

Troyce leans against the wall as the rock passes in front of him, clearly anxious about the sheer depth of the gorge.

"Not to be pushy, but I'm really not comfortable with this situation. Can we get moving again, please?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 21, 2013)

Duncan throws the rock in an arc in front of the party, the path in front of them seems clear enough for the short distance that the light catches it.  Eventually the rock strikes the wall of the fissure and falls uneventfully like the bullet did before it.

A faint buzzing sound can now clearly be heard by everyone, getting louder.  Something, or somethings, clearly is coming towards them.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2013)

"I think...." she stops what she was saying midway.  Tassara readies a Bless spell 

"I think we should ready those torches with fire. Seem to be a lots of ...bugs. I really home they are not like the frog things in the river...but flies. Eww."

(( it begins))


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 21, 2013)

Troyce swallowed hard at the sound of 'bugs'. His mind quickly jumped to giant bugs, though he figured it could easily just be a very large swarm. Neither of these scenarios seemed favorable.

"So, what do you think the chances are that we can just distract them with something long enough to continue without incident?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 21, 2013)

While the group prepares the buzzing grows louder, until it sounds like a dull roar.  At the edge of the light two creatures appear, flying up towards the group rapidly.

They appear to be houseflies; normal in all respects except for size.  They're nearly six feet long.  The elves and half-elves can see them quite clearly, their pincer like jaws look more like shortswords than their diminutive cousins annoying bites.

They're charging up at the party and will likely hit imminently.  Initiatives and combat actions!

((Note I'll consider melee attacks readied actions since the flies control positioning in this battle.))


----------



## Muk (Apr 21, 2013)

"Ew, flying buggers," Raven says as the flies close in. "No choice but to chop them in half."

Initiative:
1d20+0
1+0 = 1


full blade attack:


*Spoiler*: __ 




R1
1d20+5
9+5 = 14

R2
1d20+5
11+5 = 16

R3
1d20+5
6+5 = 11

R4
1d20+5
19+5 = 24

R5
1d20+5
17+5 = 22

R6
1d20+5
16+5 = 21






full blade damage:

*Spoiler*: __ 




R1
2d8+6
1,1+6 = 8

R2
2d8+6
8,1+6 = 15

R3
2d8+6
8,1+6 = 15

R4
2d8+6
1,4+6 = 11

R5
2d8+6
7,3+6 = 16

R6
2d8+6
4,8+6 = 18


----------



## Vergil (Apr 21, 2013)

"What in the blue fuck...?!"

Initiative:
1d20+5
7+5 = 12

HP: 30
AC: 15
F: 4
R: 5
W: 2

Duncan will attempt to "freeze those fuckers!" ((Ray of frost))


*Spoiler*: __ 




*R1*
ATK
1d20+5
7+5 = 12

Dmg
1d3+0
3+0 = 3

*R2*
Atk
1d20+5
2+5 = 7

Dmg
1d3+0
1+0 = 1

*R3*
Atk
1d20+5
6+5 = 11

Dmg
1d4+0
2+0 = 2

*R4*
Atk
1d20+5
16+5 = 21

Dmg
1d3+0
3+0 = 3

*R5*
Atk
1d20+5
11+5 = 16

Dmg
1d4+0
2+0 = 2


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 21, 2013)

"Not quite what I expected, but better than some swarm of bees."
Ulysesn readies his crossbow and torch.
HP: 26/26

Fort: +3 = +2[Class] +1[Con]
Ref: +5 = +2[Class] +3[Dex]
Will: +1 = +0[Class] +1[Wis]

AC: 14 (13 touch, 11 flat footed)

It reminds me of this. :1d20+3: 22 [1d20=19]
Ulysesn will throw the torch at one of the flys possibly lighting one on fire,blinding them, or scaring them.It should also make them more visible for a brief instance. He then will fire a bolt and alternate between firing and reloading, but will solely aim for their eyes(one bolt for each eye, firing again at that eye if its a miss)which have to be pretty large.

*Spoiler*: __ 



R1
 1d20+4: 8 [1d20=4]
 1d3+10+1d2: 15 [1d3=3] [1d2=2]
((or a simple 5 if that isn't how it works))
R2: 
 1d20+3: 21 [1d20=18]
1d8: 4 [1d8=4]
R3:
:1d20+3: 18 [1d20=15]
:1d8: 4 [1d8=4]

R4:
:1d20+3: 4 [1d20=1]
:1d8: 1 [1d8=1]

R5:
: 1d20+3: 15 [1d20=12]
:1d8: 4 [1d8=4]

R6:
 1d20+3: 19 [1d20=16]
: 1d8: 8 [1d8=8]


----------



## kluang (Apr 21, 2013)

"Nice, first frogs and the next is flies. Adventures surely brings to the nicest place in the world."

Initiative

Roll(1d20)+1:
12,+1
Total:13

Attack

*Spoiler*: __ 




Roll(1d20)+2:
16,+2
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+2:
4,+2
Total:6

Roll(1d20)+2:
10,+2
Total:12

Roll(1d20)+2:
6,+2
Total:8

Roll(1d20)+2:
18,+2
Total:20




Damage


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d6)+2:
6,+2
Total:8

Roll(1d6)+2:
2,+2
Total:4

Roll(1d6)+2:
5,+2
Total:7

Roll(1d6)+2:
2,+2
Total:4

Roll(1d6)+2:
5,+2
Total:7


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 21, 2013)

*Initiative*
1d20+8 → [13,8] = *(21)*

HP: 18
AC: 14
F(+1) R (+4) W(+2)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Cast *Ray of Frost* on nearest baddie!

*Round 1*
1d20+4 → [11,4] = (15)
1d3→ [1] = (1)

*Round 2*
1d20+4 → [12,4] = (16)
1d3→ [3] = (3)

*Round 3*
1d20+4 → [1,4] = (5)
1d3→ [1] = (1)

*Round 4*
1d20+4 → [12,4] = (16)
1d3→ [3] = (3)

*Round 5*
1d20+4 → [3,4] = (7)
1d3→ [2] = (2)


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 21, 2013)

The moment one of the insectile behemoths comes into Troyce's view, he screams and throws his torch at it in panic. He quickly unseaths his rapier to better arm himself against them while he regains his composure.

Initiative:
d20+4
1+4=5


*Spoiler*: _Torch_ 



R1:
Throw: 1d20+4
13+4=17
Damage
1d3+1d2+1
2+1+1=4





*Spoiler*: _Rapier_ 



R2:
Attack: d20+1
8+1=9
Damage: d4+1
3+1=4

R3:
Attack: d20+1
19+1=20
Damage: d4+1
1+1=2

R4:
Attack: d20+1
6+1=7
Damage: d4+1
3+1=4

R5:
Attack: d20+1
11+1=12
Damage: d4+1
2+1=3


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2013)

"By the Coddler!" Tassara gasps when the 6ft long flies appear. "What did they _ate_!?"



"Get them! With fire! And Ice!" she waves her weapon threateningly  at the flies. 

*Initiative*
It reminds me of this. 
1d20+4 → [7,4] = (11)

HP31
AC16

((she had readied Bless for the party))


*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1
She will keep her distance and Sling Rocks at them. As contingency, if someone gets hurts, she stops attacking and channels positive energy instead.

Sling attacks
It reminds me of this. 
1d20+1 → [17,1] = (18)
1d20+1 → [3,1] = (4)
1d20+1 → [10,1] = (11)
1d20+1 → [5,1] = (6)
1d20+1 → [13,1] = (14)

Dmg
It reminds me of this. 
1d3 → [2] = (2)
1d3 → [3] = (3)
1d3 → [3] = (3)
1d3 → [3] = (3)
1d3 → [1] = (1)


Channel Energy 30ft if needed
It reminds me of this. 
1d6 → [6] = (6)
1d6 → [4] = (4)
1d6 → [4] = (4)
1d6 → [1] = (1)
1d6 → [2] = (2)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 22, 2013)

*Round 1:
*Drell's elven reflexes spring to his aid as he paints a line of frost across one of the flies even as it charges the party.  Moments later Ulysesn throws his torch though his target proves as nimble as its smaller cousins.

The two flies charge upward, one slamming into the cliff by Ulysesn the other landing just below Tassara.  Both struggle to bite their targets, saliva dripping from their fangs, however both of the party members manage to ward off the attack.

Zozaria thrusts his cane sword's slender blade to the aid of the cleric just as his counterpart Duncan paints it with another patch of frost.  Tassara drops her sling and struggles to pull a dagger from her belt wildly slashing at the large head of the fly and scratching it.

Troyce hurls his torch even as the fly recoils from the hit and the burning brand is finally too much for the creature sending it spiraling to the ground below.

Raven swings her large blade delivering a devastating blow to the fly attacking Ulysesn even as (*Round 2*) Drell casts his second blast of frost at it.  Ulysesn shifts his crossbow to his off hand and pulls a dagger out to fend in melee but is unable to do any substantial damage.

The short-sword like pincers find purchase on one of Ulysesn's legs (*-4hp*) the painful wound is made worse as it burns for moments after the fly draws back (*-4hp*, acid).

Duncan and Tassara attempt to drive back the fly, both attacks fly wide.  Finally Raven brings her large blade to bare again, cleaving the fly in twain knocking both pieces from their perch on the wall.


----------



## Muk (Apr 22, 2013)

"Well, that went well," Raven is proud of cleaving these bugs in two. "But now we barely have any torches left. Tassy I guess I'll take you up on your offer to lighting up my blade."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2013)

"Yes, yes of course" Tassara will place the Light spell on Raven's weapon. "If it goes out, just tell me. I can cast it as many times is necessary."

"Do you want healing, Duncan?"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 22, 2013)

"Eh...I don't tink I got hurt. That other fella looks like he got hit by some nasty acid though." he said pointing to Ulysesn.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2013)

"That's good. So, Ulysesn... what about you?" Tassara walks over to him to check on his wounds.

(( lol sorry, I got mix up with the names. ))


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 22, 2013)

Troyce puts his rapier back to his side, perturbed that he didn't get a chance to use it.

"Anyone have any estimates as to how much longer 'till the bottom? I'm not sure how much more bugslaughter I can take tonight..."


----------



## kluang (Apr 22, 2013)

"No idea. But i doubt these bugs are responsible for the other groups end."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 22, 2013)

((Based on the lights below another 200' might be a fair estimate to the bottom, it's tough to say how long it will take to follow the "path" down though, it's not exactly an even route.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 22, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "That's good. So, Ulysesn... what about you?" Tassara walks over to him to check on his wounds.
> 
> (( lol sorry, I got mix up with the names. ))



"I wouldn't mind, it surprised me."
Ulysesn pulls up his pants to show his wound so it can be healed.
He  then looks over to Zozaria 


kluang said:


> "No idea. But i doubt these bugs are responsible for the other groups end."



"I would be inclined to agree, but the amount of death I smell ahead is still troubling."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 22, 2013)

((Assuming the party moves on rather than waiting around until more bugs show up  ))

The party moves on for about another half hour when they come to an opening in the side of the fissure.  A broad platform of sorts roughly half circular about 40' radius.

The smell of death seems to come from farther down the fissure, a brief search finds another "path" of sorts similar to the one they took here that seems to lead in the direction of the foul scent.

Alternately there is an opening deeper into the side of the cavern, bits of brownish-red mold grow around the opening.


*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 



Your knowledge of caverns and dungeons alerts you to the fact that the presence of the mold indicates some sort of water source within the cavern.

You can't tell what source the water might be however, it could be any number of natural sources.


----------



## Muk (Apr 23, 2013)

"So two path to chose from?" Raven looks at their choices. "Well, I am betting more bugs where the stench is coming from. What would we find on the other path?"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 23, 2013)

"I say we investigate the stinky place. No smoke without fire eh?" Duncan said with a sigh, not looking forward to it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 23, 2013)

"It might be best we split up into teams to go on both paths." He looks at the mold
"Though that mold looks interesting weird color, have I seen it somewhere before?"
Ulysesn will attempt to identify what the mold is and means with his survival knowledge before moving on
: 1d20+6: 21 [1d20=15]
((Can I do that? if no Just treat it like a int check meaning 17))


----------



## kluang (Apr 23, 2013)

"Two choices, two path...."

Knowledge Dungeonnering

Roll(1d20)+3:
16,+3
Total:19


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "It might be best we split up into teams to go on both paths." He looks at the mold
> "Though that mold looks interesting weird color, have I seen it somewhere before?"
> Ulysesn will attempt to identify what the mold is and means with his survival knowledge before moving on
> : 1d20+6: 21 [1d20=15]
> ((Can I do that? if no Just treat it like a int check meaning 17))




"There'd be no way we could communicate or manage ourselves as two teams. It's best to stick close together so we have enough people to handle the load and if we find we've followed the wrong path we just back track and try the other," Beatrix suggested.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2013)

"I'm worried that the smell of dead is from the previous adventurers. Maybe we should just have a peek to make sure?" Tassara suggests to the party hoping to be of help.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Zozaria_ 




Lacking any formal training Zozaria isn't able to tell anything specific about the mold.  You know that sometimes mold is common underground, sometimes it's not present at all, that's about it.





*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn_ 




From a survival standpoint mold is typically an unhealthy sign.  Food stored without being properly preserved.  From a shelter standpoint mold infestations in an area can cause health problems long term (from allergies or infections or the like) but short term they aren't typically a problem.




((I'll elaborate on what I said in the OOC thread.  The party isn't fatigued yet though between the river crossing and the long downhill hike they're probably feeling a bit sore.

Time-wise it's probably late afternoon to early evening.  Enough time to explore a little bit longer if they'd like.))


----------



## Muk (Apr 23, 2013)

"We could set up a camp here first, and then check out the stench filled path," Raven suggests. "Yeah, I don't think splitting the group is any good. We don't have the strength to fight off too many big flies on our own."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 23, 2013)

Muk said:


> "We could set up a camp here first, and then check out the stench filled path," Raven suggests. "Yeah, I don't think splitting the group is any good. We don't have the strength to fight off too many big flies on our own."


"This area is big enough for a camp I suppose, just need a fire and two people to look out."
Ulysesn looks towards the source of the stench
"Not exactly the best place for a camp I doubt flies would end up being our main concern."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 23, 2013)

((Does anyone have any firewood with them?  There is none present in the area))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2013)

"But... but there isn't any fire here. Monsieur Duncan, can you make a fire with magic?  I don't believe making camp here is a good idea until we make sure nothing will come from down there of from over there" Tassara points at the source of the smell and the tunnel.


----------



## kluang (Apr 23, 2013)

"Are you seriously want to camp here? I suggest we move on, get that water and get out and then we camp, in the woods. The nice smelling woods."


----------



## Muk (Apr 23, 2013)

"I'll doubt we make it that far. It took us too long to get down here from the fissure, by the time we are out of the fissure again we'll be completely exhausted. Making a camp here is a good choice, since we know from where the creatures might come." Raven points at the 2 paths, "and while we are at it, we can explore the smelly path first. We can retreat to this position if we already set up camp and don't have to spend extra time once we finish exploring."

Raven sets down her backpack and rolls out her bed roll to place it in a nice place, mostly shielded from the passing winds.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 23, 2013)

I wonder if this really is the best place to camp? 

Dungeoneering
1d20+4
11+4 = 15


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 




From a geographic standpoint this is an "okay" place to camp.  There's enough space for the party while still having some shelter from the elements.  Wind will likely be a bit of a problem but assuming everyone has blankets or the like it probably won't go beyond "uncomfortable."

Inside the cave would be warmer and eliminate the wind question.  However finding a space large enough for the group to camp might be an issue and anything living in the cave is more likely to disturb the party (granted there's a fair chance that will happen outside as well).

Up out of the fissure and down the mountain a bit would be nicer where wood could be gathered and a proper fire built however your legs ache at the thought of making the climb up.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 23, 2013)

"I have to agree with her."  Kaylee points to Raven.  "We set our camp here for the moment.  We can always move if we find a better spot."  She looks down at her companion.  "Right Brox?"  The wolverine grunts slightly and looks down the fissure.  "We should check the cave and he definitely wants to find out what the source of that smell is though..."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 23, 2013)

"Well I've slept in stupider places and been fine. Wish I'd brought some firewood, best thing I got is a Spark spell that ignites flammable objects. Ach, I'm sure we'll be fine!" Duncan said and gets ready for bed. "We taking turns on watch or are we gonna just hope nothing comes and rapes us in our sleep."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Area_ 




The party came from the lower-left.  The stench comes from the upper right.  The black spot in the upper center is the cave entrance and it's roughly to scale.

The entrance is narrow and a little steep, it's not sufficiently difficult that anyone will have problems but it will slow them down (and obviously will be one at a time).




A little tactical information.  

If the party is going to camp for the night can I get locations for who's sleeping where?  (Weather wise the wall to the left will give the best shelter)

I'll also need to know who's taking what guard shift (/how many guard shifts).  If the guard is keeping a light lit you'll need to have someone who can cast the spell on each shift (I'll also need to know where the light will be placed).

If the party's pressing on that's fine too.


----------



## Muk (Apr 23, 2013)

Raven sets her bedroll and back down at E15. If she's taking watch she'll be using a torch and probably patrol between F10-18. She'd maybe do a 2 hour shift before going to bed and she'd take first watch.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 23, 2013)

((Just for clarification the mages need 8 hours of sleep to regain spells so with 2 hour shifts you'll need 5 shifts))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2013)

"I'll will take the last watch. Sleeping and dreaming is very important for the Dream Weavers." Tassara explains the party as she helps setting up the camp. 


She will be on E14.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 23, 2013)

Troyce sets his bedroll down at E13. 

"If we're doing shifts, I think I'll take first. I'll see if I can get a fire going"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 23, 2013)

"I'll just be taking a nap here."(E10)
Ulysesn wraps his cloak around himself tightly with it covering his entire body and lays down.
"*yawn*,you guys better not get me killed."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2013)

Beatrix will take the last shift and she will sleep near E12 if she can manage. During her patrols she plans to make her round through the whole area starting at G 21.


----------



## Muk (Apr 24, 2013)

"So you don't want to check out the stenchy place anymore?" Raven looks confused. She just set down her blanket and backpack to have a sleeping place once they'd be done with exploring. She heads towards the stench filled path to see if she can't see anything beyond or around the corner.

Perception:
1d20+-2
19+-2 = 17


----------



## kluang (Apr 24, 2013)

Zozaria take 19F

"Wake me up when its morning."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2013)

Beatrix is already seated and rummaging through her things. "Those of us that have magic might want to gather their wits about them; that smell is all the more reason to be cautious," she said to Raven.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 24, 2013)

Troyce drops a pair of torches at O16 in a cross.

"If anyone has anything usable as kindling, now is the time to speak up."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 24, 2013)

Muk said:


> "So you don't want to check out the stenchy place anymore?" Raven looks confused. She just set down her blanket and backpack to have a sleeping place once they'd be done with exploring. She heads towards the stench filled path to see if she can't see anything beyond or around the corner.
> 
> Perception:
> 1d20+-2
> 19+-2 = 17



"*gasp* Wait!" Tassara stands up and trots to Raven's side. "It is dangerous to go alone. Let me check it with you" 

She also goes to have a quick peek, trying to see if she caught glimpse of anything that might be causing the smell.


Perception
1d20+9
14+9 = 23


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 24, 2013)

As soon as the pair moves around the curve the stench gets much stronger.  There's nothing within the range of the torch's light but whatever it is has to be close.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 24, 2013)

"I'm sorry.  I don't have anything burnable."  Feeling safer next to the other women, Kaylee places her roll down at E16 next to Raven's pack. "I'll take the middle shift."  The woman yawns while Brox makes himself comfortable on her other side near E17.

Kaylee watches the pair looking down the path.  If they go any farther Kaylee will follow them otherwise she will go near the crack in the wall and look around and see if there is any evidence of something living in there.

Knowledge Nature:
Roll(1d20)+5:
8,+5
Total:13

When it is her shift Kaylee will patrol from near the cave to the edge and back again.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 24, 2013)

"Ah bastard wolverine..." he sleeps next to the animal who growls at him. Duncan growls back, "go lick yer arse or somethin." and sleeps at E18 (after changing out of his armor of course).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 




Something other than the mold (which lives, if you can call it that) I assume?

Nothing really jumps out at Kaylee as indicating if anything lives there, it's tough to tell from just the cave though.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 24, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> As soon as the pair moves around the curve the stench gets much stronger.  There's nothing within the range of the torch's light but whatever it is has to be close.



Tassara grabs a rock and casts Light on it. "Here, it should be better to throw this instead of getting closer" she hands the glowing rock to *Raven*. Raven has much more force on her wrist. "Go on, throw it ahead"


----------



## Muk (Apr 24, 2013)

Raven picks up the glowing stone and tosses it in front of her with all her might.

1d20+5
20+5 = 25


----------



## Vergil (Apr 24, 2013)

^((Raaaaaargh!!))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 24, 2013)

Raven's rock sails around 100' before clipping the side of the fissure, it's deflected downward awkwardly for a moment before bouncing off of a small ledge and flying upward, it hits the ridge of a cusp of rock and sails backwards slowly before dropping and gracefully landing in the center of a platform not unlike where the rest of the party is making camp.

The platform itself is somewhat smaller and roughly circular, about 45' across.  The source of the stench is immediately apparent in the form of a pile of bodies against the back wall of the platform.  The bodies are humanoid in various states of decay.  From this distance it's impossible to tell more than that.

The pile seems to squirm for a moment before the pair notice a number of writhing white creatures poking out from within the pile.  After a moment it dawns on them that they're seeing some sort grotesquely large 6' maggots.

The creatures seem disturbed by the light but they don't appear to be aware of the pair's presence (granted using the term "aware" with them seems very weak at best).

The platform's about 80' away.

((I'll try to put up a sketch/map later))


----------



## Muk (Apr 24, 2013)

"White worms eating the corpses," Raven says. "Let's get the rest of the group. We should clean up these creatures and give the dead a burning funeral. Else more creatures will come."

She heads back to report to the group that set up camp.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 24, 2013)

"Oh no..." she covers her mouth for a second looking at the worms, slightly shaken by the sight. She heads back with Raven to the camp. 

"There are giant worms... They are eating from the corpses of people. They might be the others that came" she says a little worried. "They are on the platform over there..."


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 24, 2013)

Just as he's gotten out his fire-starting equipment, he glances up and notices Tassara had gone off somewhere and had only just returned.

"Adventurer corpses? That sounds useful. Dreadfully morbid, of course, but still. I could loot them for all sorts of things." He clears his throat. "As respectfully as possible, I mean."

He makes a mental note of how this also solves his kindling issue, but decides not to mention this aloud.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2013)

Beatrix watched as the fire was prepared. "You've got a flint and steel, I hope," she said. "If not I've got them on me," she offered finally.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 24, 2013)

"Got 'em right here" he said, showing it to her. "I appreciate the offer though. Besides, it seems we have a more interesting issue right now."

He put the flint and steel back in its pouch and raised his voice to sadress the party "If any among you has a concern over the idea of dire maggots and human compost piles, then you should postpone your slumber for a bit. I'm going to check this out."

He goes over to where Tassara stands and politely waits.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "Got 'em right here" he said, showing it to her. "I appreciate the offer though. Besides, it seems we have a more interesting issue right now."
> 
> He put the flint and steel back in its pouch and raised his voice to sadress the party "If any among you has a concern over the idea of dire maggots and human compost piles, then you should postpone your slumber for a bit. I'm going to check this out."
> 
> He goes over to where Tassara stands and politely waits.


Ulysesn looks up.
"I'm staying where I am, be sure to count how many there are. I doubt flies could have killed that many.
Now if you don't mind I'm going to try to get some sleep while you make a ruckus."
He shifts around to make himself more comfortable.


----------



## Muk (Apr 25, 2013)

Raven will take a torch from her backpack and wait just around the corner of the stench filled path for anyone else to join her. "Well if you don't feel like coming that is your own choice. I'll wait for a little while then go smash some worms. Don't want them disturbing me in my sleep."


----------



## kluang (Apr 25, 2013)

"Lets start some ruckus." says Zozaria and he walks and stands next to Raven. "Who are we killing now? Goblins?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2013)

Beatrix shuddered at the thought of the worms in her hair or anywhere near her face for that matter. "Raven's got a fair point, I'm going to have to join her on that note." 

She rose from her position to go join the blacksmith.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 25, 2013)

"I suggest keeping the ruckus to a minimum at first. We'll need the element of surprise" he said, getting his rapier ready in advance.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 25, 2013)

"Maggots?"  Kaylee visibly shivered.  "They are just..."  She wore a disgusted look then glanced down at Brox.  "Shall we help disperse of them?"  She then walks forward and joins the others though she does glance toward the cave.  "Maybe we should check out the cave when we are done..."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2013)

"Maybe whatever is in the cave killed the other adventurers and threw them over there to the maggots?" she asks to no one in particular and waits for the party to gather before attempting anything down there. "I still have one blessing left for the day... we better use it wisely" 


"Alright, whenever you are ready" she says with resolve holding her halberd with both hands close to her body.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 25, 2013)

Duncan stays back to watch all the stuff the other members of the party left at the campsite.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 25, 2013)

((Okay, those going towards the maggots give me an initiative and 5 rounds of actions.  Those staying back, I dunno, play cards or something)).


----------



## Kuno (Apr 25, 2013)

Kaylee will stay back and shoot with her sling.

Init:
Roll(1d20)+1:
14,+1
Total:15

*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1:  
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+0:
13,+0
Total:13

Damage:
Roll(1d3)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Round 2:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+0:
15,+0
Total:15

Damage:
Roll(1d3)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Round 3:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+0:
18,+0
Total:18

Damage:
Roll(1d3)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Round 4:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+0:
6,+0
Total:6

Damage:
Roll(1d3)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Round 5:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+0:
17,+0
Total:17

Roll(1d3)+0:
3,+0
Total:3




Brox will charge in and use his claws.

Init:
Roll(1d20)+3:
17,+3
Total:20

*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+1:
9,+1
Total:10

Damage:
Roll(1d3)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Round 2:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+1:
9,+1
Total:10

Damage:
Roll(1d3)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Round 3:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+1:
15,+1
Total:16

Damage:
Roll(1d3)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Round 4:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+1:
17,+1
Total:18

Damage:
Roll(1d3)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Round 5:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+1:
2,+1
Total:3

Damage:
Roll(1d3)+0:
3,+0
Total:3


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2013)

*Tassara* 

Before engaging the worms, Tassara will cast her remaining* Bless* spell on the party.

Init+4
1d20+4
15+4 = 19

"I don't like maggots"

*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1-5
She will use her Halberd as a piercing weapon, poking the maggots while saying "_Ew, ew, ew, ew!"_

Halberd attack.
1d20+1
15+1 = 16

1d20+1
5+1 = 6

1d20+1
6+1 = 7

1d20+1
19+1 = 20

1d20+1
17+1 = 18


Halberd damage.

1d10+0
6+0 = 6

1d10+0
3+0 = 3

1d10+0
1+0 = 1

1d10+0
7+0 = 7

1d10+0
7+0 = 7

Otherwise she will step back and channel energy as needed.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 25, 2013)

Troyce bounds in rapier drawn, aiming to sneak attack the maggots with his first three lunges,  then jab at them normally if they persist.

Initiative:
d20+4
7+4=11


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rapier attacks
1d20+1
20+1=21

1d20+1
7+1=8

1d20+1
19+1=20

1d20+1
1+1=2

1d20+1
12+1=13

Rapier damage
1d6+1(+1d6)
5+1=6(+5=11)

1d6+1(+1d6)
3+1=4(+6=10)

1d6+1(+1d6)
6+1=7(+1=8)

1d6+1
3+1=4

1d6+1
1+1=2


----------



## Muk (Apr 25, 2013)

((I am assuming the light spell on my blade is gone by now?)) "Can someone hold another torch? Pain in the ass to fight with a torch and my fullblade," Raven asks.

She'll try and find a good spot to place the torch before engaging into combat.

Init:
1d20+0
2+0 = 2


attacks:

*Spoiler*: __ 




R1
1d20+5
20+5 = 25

R2
1d20+5
10+5 = 15

R3
1d20+5
9+5 = 14

R4
1d20+5
5+5 = 10

R5
1d20+5
20+5 = 25

Confirm crit:
1d20+5
14+5 = 19

1d20+5
3+5 = 8





damage:

*Spoiler*: __ 




R1
2d8+6
5,8+6 = 19

R2
2d8+6
6,7+6 = 19

R3
2d8+6
4,8+6 = 18

R4
2d8+6
8,5+6 = 19

R5
2d8+6
4,2+6 = 12

crit dmg:
2d8+6
5,3+6 = 14

2d8+6
8,5+6 = 19


----------



## kluang (Apr 25, 2013)

Initiative

Roll(1d20)+1:
4,+1
Total:5


Attack


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+2:
11,+2
Total:13

Roll(1d20)+2:
9,+2
Total:11

Roll(1d20)+2:
15,+2
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+2:
11,+2
Total:13

Roll(1d20)+2:
4,+2
Total:6




Damage


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d6)+2:
5,+2
Total:7

Roll(1d6)+2:
5,+2
Total:7

Roll(1d6)+2:
5,+2
Total:7

Roll(1d6)+2:
6,+2
Total:8

Roll(1d6)+2:
2,+2
Total:4


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2013)

As the party approaches the maggots seem to react and begin moving out from the pile of bodies.  However the creatures move painfully slow and they only about half cross the platform in the time it takes the party to get there.
*
Round 1:

*Brox charges ahead almost drooling at the thought of the delicious looking maggots.  He leaps at the closest of the creatures and latches on viciously tearing at it.  Tassara follows behind more reluctantly, using the reach of her weapon to keep the large vermin at bay she stabs the wounded creature finishing it off.  It's neighbor thinking the badger looks like a good snack to it catches the small creature unaware (Brox:* -3hp*).

Kaylee takes aim with her sling seeking to save her friend and fires a bullet true, though the rock seems somewhat absorbed by the masses of flesh.  A second maggot tries to get at the small badger as well however his brother blocks his path fiercely guarding his snack.  

Troyce slips around behind the wounded maggot to flank it from behind and a quick-and-precise strike lays it to rest by it's brother.  Seeing this new prey one of the other maggots moves at him however Troyce proves too slippery for the clumsy creature.

Yet another of the creatures advance on the poor badger however Brox has had quite enough of his food trying to bite him and he scampers out of its reach.  The remaining three creatures advance however they're too slow to reach anyone at the moment.

Zozaria moves in quickly to cut off the flanking maggots, his blade vanishes into the white flesh and the creature shudders before laying still.  A moment later Raven advances to his side her blade almost pulling her forward as she swings cleaving her target in half, the remains skid back across the ledge propelled by her strike.

*Round 2:*
Brox goes to work on one of the maggots giving another of the creatures a good chomp.  Tassara moves around the edge of the battle to allow the others a better path in and strikes at the maggot threatening Troyce but the angle is awkward and she fails to connect with the spike of her halberd.

Kaylee targets her second shot at the wounded maggot, the rock strikes home but the damage seems limited.  The maggot lets out a fierce maggot war cry as it bites at the badger a second time, scraping it (Brox: *-1HP*).

Troyce gives an awkward stab with his rapier at the maggot pressing him, but the Coddler favors him and the strike connects wounding the vermin.  The creature makes a feeble attempt to strike back however it hits nothing but air.

Brox's other meal makes a second attempt to devour him however Brox will have none of it and easily evades the crude attack.

A second maggot advances on Troyce biting at the rogue and manages to catch his arm as he's locked in melee.  (Troyce: *-2HP*)

Zozaria advances to assist  the brave badger and strikes down the nearer, healthy, maggot in another swift strike.  Raven circles around to assist Troyce and easily dispatches the wounded maggot he is engaged with.

*Round 3:
*Brox attacks the large maggot and after gory flurry of bites and claws finally settles the score between food and prey.  Tassara moves around to flank the remaining maggot striking as she does however the wound barely scratches the creature.

It does however draw its attention enough for Troyce to exploit the distraction and with one careful stab he silences the creature.

((Combat over, I'll leave it up to the group to decide what to do next))

*At Camp
*Duncan and Drell hear the echos of the combat from the direction the others came however beyond that all is quiet and peaceful.  Ulysesn settled and comfortable, finds sleep even amidst the distant chaos.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2013)

"We won!" Tassara raises her halberd in excitement but then decides is better to step back from the foul smell of the pile of corpses. "I can offer a praying for them... but beyond that, we must make sure the bodies do not  become food for more monsters.... big, disgusting monsters...."


----------



## Muk (Apr 26, 2013)

"A prayer for the dead maybe, Tassy sis?" Raven says after the battle. She'll look around the platform, searching for any hints of more monsters.

Search:
1d20+3
12+3 = 15

Afterwards she'll look at the corpses. If they are clothed she'll ask, "say will a flask of oil be enough to set the clothing on fire? But let's first loot the corpses. The dead won't complain anyways. Anyone got any other suggestion on how to dispose of the dead?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2013)

The pile contains roughly two dozen bodies.  When Raven first shifts the bodies to look through it she's surprised as more maggots are revealed.  These are much smaller, perhaps the size of common housecats and other than the initial shock they pose no threat and are quickly dispatched.

The deeper they dig into the pile the older the decay seems.  A guess might suggest the bodies on the bottom have been there for 4-5 days though it's tough to get any serious level of detail from them due to the amount of flesh that has been consumed.

Most of the bodies are utterly devoid of money or equipment however three bodies to one side of the pile still carry gear:A halfling male:Wears (Small) Scale armor (50gp)
Wears a wooden holy symbol of The Traveler (1gp)
Has a waterskin full of water on his belt (1gp)
Wears a backpack with a bag of salt (2sp), a flask of vinegar (2gp), a small cask of common spice (5gp) and a spade (2gp) in it.​A human male:Wears studded leather armor (25gp)
Carries a backpack with a box of 20 candles (2sp), a small hammer (5sp), 10 pitons (1sp)​A human female:Wears leather armor (10gp)
Has a short sword in his belt (10gp)
Has a belt pouch with a small vial of an unknown fluid in it (??gp) and a whetstone (2cp)
Carries a purse with 36gp, 14sp, 9cp, and three gemstones (??gp, ??gp, ??gp) in it.​((A note on treasure, most items will sell for half the listed gp value assuming they're in good condition.  Don't read too much into anything, a lot of the treasure is randomly generated.))

((Of course, sometimes I do adjust things for particular reasons, so you never know  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2013)

((On the fire question a flask of oil would catch the clothes on fire, sure.  But one flask of oil probably won't be sufficient to consume the flesh here.  You'd just end up with a bunch of bodies with burns on them.))

((Largely the bodies are still wet and rotting actively, you'd need a fairly large static fire to burn them long enough to dry them out.  Magic fire would help but I don't know that a couple of 1st level spells would be sufficient for all of them.))

((If anyone has particularly clever ideas I'm all ears though.))


----------



## Muk (Apr 26, 2013)

"Can't a mage summon a fire elemental?" Raven looks at the huge amount of flesh. "Hmm or we could try and use the oil and the candle together to burn the corpses. Maybe chop the corpses into small pieces thus draining a huge amount of fluids and then use the oil and candles to burn the rest?"

Anyone got any other suggestions?


----------



## kluang (Apr 26, 2013)

" I'm more concern for our resident thief. Recognize any of them?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2013)

Tassara offers a prayer for the departed, may they dream together again one night. 



"An acidic spell might also help to dissolve some of them. It would take time..."   ((Acid splash perhaps? Anyone got that? ))


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 26, 2013)

Troyce already has his hands on the purse by the time Zozaria adressed him. 

"Huh?" he said, looking up at him with disinterest. "Oh, right.  No, I ventured out here alone. Also, I'd appreciate it if you refrained from terms like 'thief'. I'm not being convicted here."

He hunches over the pile of salvagable cadavers to get a better look at the condition of the bodies themselves.

Perception
1d20+4
14+4=18


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2013)

The older bodies are more-or-less unidentifiable they're simply too far gone.

The female human's armor nags at you though, after a moment you realize you've seen it before, this woman was at the meeting with Zakur today with the others.

She was one of the first to leave.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 26, 2013)

"Although..." He squinted a bit. "I'm almost positive that this one attended our little tombside seminar. I remember her get-up. I'm no forensic expert, but it's safe to assume that Garnish and Candles over there were travelling with her." He takes the belt pouch and drapes it over his shoulder.

"Hasn't it been only a few hours, though? I don't believe bodies decompose that fast normally."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2013)

((The three bodies singled out in the description have not decomposed significantly, they were killed fairly recently, within the last day at least.  As you dig deeper into the pile they get older to a maximum of 4-5 days))


----------



## Muk (Apr 26, 2013)

Raven will rearrange the pile of corpses. She'll make 2 circles. The outer circle is from the corpses the inner with the 20 candles. She adds a flask full of oil, pouring two thirds on the bodies and one third on the candles. She'll light the candles and oil.

The oil should provide a connection for the fire to ignite the bodies while the candles provide a constant fire/heat. That should be enough heat to actually ignite the fat in the remaining bodies and boil it into a fire.

Smithing:
1d20+7
13+7 = 20

Raven will use her smithing knowledge to set up the optimal constant furnace fire.

"Troyce, I am so glad you are offering a hand in muling all the gear back," Raven sees Troyce looting the corpses. "I'll hold you accountable if we are missing anything later on." Raven is writing down what they found on a sheet of paper.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2013)

((Morbid, and creepy, I'll need some time to properly research what will happen from that and I have to work tonight so it might be a little bit before I can reply, will try to when I get home though.))

((I'm assuming the others are helping you move bodies around?  It'd take an awfully long time to do by yourself.))


----------



## kluang (Apr 27, 2013)

Zozaria helps Raven with the preparation.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2013)

((Will post a longer post in the morning, quick question though, where are Duncan and Drell hanging out at camp?))


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 27, 2013)

"Muling? Ah, like carrying it! Yes right. For a minute, I thought Zozo over there was going to accuse me of staking claim on what I found most interesting. It's nice to see _someone _here is open-minded."

Troyce hefts out one of the corpse from the rot pile "Hey, do you think it would be too much trouble to have the bonfire back at camp? Part of me doesn't want to waste the light and warmth"


----------



## Muk (Apr 27, 2013)

"I'd love to, but this is rather disgusting. I am only doing this so we don't get ambushed by any more bugs. If you have some firewood somewhere I am more than happy to make a nice camp fire. But this 'campfire' will stink to no end," Raven replies.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2013)

"_Zozo_" Tassara giggles covering her mouth but then clears her throat. "I don't think burying them would be an option here, would it?"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 27, 2013)

"You okay?"  Kaylee looks over Brox and makes sure nothing is life threatening then looks toward the others.  Covering her nose, Kaylee nods in agreement.  "Definitely don't want this any closer to our camp.  Besides it might lure other...things to us."  She looks around.  "I think it is all rock..."  she will look to see if there is anywhere that might work or for any more caves.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
17,+8
Total:25


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Kaylee, Raven, Tassara, Beatrix, Zozaria, Troyce_ 



The work is hard and filthy, more than once you feel the urge to empty your stomach however after a while the construction is finished to Raven's exacting standards and the candles are lit.  It will take some time to heat up and see if it will be enough.





*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 



Brox's wounds are minor and don't show any signs of infection or complication.

Other than the way back to the campsite you don't see any distinct "path" from here.  There are ledges and platforms and the like scattered across the cavern wall but it would be somewhat difficult to reach them.





*Spoiler*: _Duncan, Drell_ 



((I'm assuming you're hanging out around D18, Duncan's chosen spot to sleep, since you didn't specify anything different))

The sounds of combat settle quickly, you can faintly hear the voices of the party from down the path.  They're too distant to make out but you can at least feel relief that they were the victors.





*Spoiler*: _Drell_ 



While idly chatting with Duncan your keen Elven vision catches a glimpse of a figure slipping across the path towards the way out of the fissure (moving from around J21 toward the A25 exit.

((Could I get an initiative with your response please?))

((For those reading other people spoilers shame on you, I'm PMing Nico about a response to this don't worry))


----------



## Muk (Apr 27, 2013)

Finally after the fire is lit, Raven sighs a sign of relief. "Finally it's done," she says in a disgusting tone. "I really hope it is enough."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2013)

"I'll need a hot bath when we come back to the inn. OH, And make sure to wash your hands before supper!" Tassara says as a matter of fact. She has seen plenty of people getting sick and looking for help at the temple for not following such easy steps.


----------



## Muk (Apr 27, 2013)

"Anyone got some water? I left my water at the camp," Raven says. "Or some vodka would actually be way better. This stench isn't going to go away for days."


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 27, 2013)

"I've water in my skin here, plus a bar of soap" Troyce responded, withdrawing it from his sash. "Just give me a second to wash up."

He pulls up his sleeves a bit and his attention is brought to his maggot bite. It's a bit distressing, but he decides not to worry anyone and instead just rub soap on it.


----------



## kluang (Apr 27, 2013)

" I need a hot bath, a cart of soap and a woman to wash my back....." mumbles Zozaria and he looks at Raven. "I wanna find the man who says the life of adventurers is awesome and kill him."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2013)

((I'm going to go ahead and assume Nico's not going to just ignore the fellow and Drell calls out to him in some manner.))

*Surprise Round:*
The man swears under his breath and turns on Drell and charges, drawing a long sword as he does.  The Elf tries to twist out of the way but his opponent still manages to catch a shallow cut across the wizard's side (Drell: *-2hp*).

At the same time a figure jumps out of the shadows wielding twin daggers at Duncan.  However this figure is obviously surprised and misses the Stocsman completely.  A bolt flies out of the darkness a moment later sticking into the Magus' leg (Duncan: *-3hp*).


*Spoiler*: _Drell and any one with low light vision_ 



The crossbowman can dimly be seen by the torch light at around J21 apparently half off the ledge supported by unknown means below




@Ulysesn: You'll need a DC 4 perception check to hear the sound of combat and wake up.  Roll each round until you're successful (presumably the first round since you're +7 perception), your first round will be sacrificed "waking up" after that you can act normally.

@People near the fire: You'll need a DC 10 perception check to hear the sound of combat (you're approximately 200' from where the battle is taking place). 

Go ahead and give me 5 rounds of actions along with perception checks until you're successful.  I'm going to assume that whomever is first successful will inform the others they hear something thus when you get to act may vary.

The first ~100' is the narrow path.  Double moving is safe along this path (assuming you have light with you).  If you want to 'run' along the path you can however you'll need a DC 10 acrobatics check (failing this check would be... bad.  I'll leave it up to you to decide if it's worth the risk).

(Refer to  map for the area, Duncan is at F18, Drell is at G19.  The sword wielding warrior is at H18, the dagger wielding warrior is at F19)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 28, 2013)

Beatrix's Perception Roll:    1d20-2→[20,-2] = (18)

"Someone's fighting nearby," she muttered before repeating it louder so the others could hear. 

Initiative: 
   1d20+7 → [8,7] = (15) 


Five Rounds of Long Bow Attacks: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+6 → [11,6] = (17) 
   1d20+6 → [8,6] = (14) 
   1d20+6 → [8,6] = (14) 
   1d20+6 → [7,6] = (13) 
   1d20+6 → [20,6] = (26)



Five Rounds of Damage: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d8 → [2] = (2) 
   1d8 → [6] = (6) 
   1d8 → [4] = (4) 
   1d8 → [1] = (1) 
   1d8 → [3] = (3)



Crit Confirm and Second Two Damage Rolls: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+6 → [19,6] = (25) 

   1d8 → [3] = (3) 
   1d8 → [2] = (2)


----------



## Muk (Apr 28, 2013)

Initiative:
1d20+0
18+0 = 18

Perception:

*Spoiler*: __ 




r1
1d20+-2
12+-2 = 10

r2
1d20+-2
8+-2 = 6

r3
1d20+-2
6+-2 = 4

r4
1d20+-2
8+-2 = 6

r5
1d20+-2
2+-2 = 0




"Did you hear that?" Raven isn't paying Zozo any attention. "I think someone screamed out in pain back at camp. I am leaving this place. Done with the burning so no reason to stay any longer."

Raven will double back. Though if she hears it is actual combat she might run back. However she tries to avoid the narrow choke as her running portion.

Balance check:

*Spoiler*: __ 




r1
1d20+0
2+0 = 2

r2
1d20+0
18+0 = 18

r3
1d20+0
1+0 = 1

r4
1d20+0
16+0 = 16

r5
1d20+0
19+0 = 19




She'll swing her fullblade at the attackers.

attack

*Spoiler*: __ 




r1
1d20+5
14+5 = 19

r2
1d20+5
7+5 = 12

r3
1d20+5
7+5 = 12

r4
1d20+5
17+5 = 22

r5
1d20+5
8+5 = 13




damage

*Spoiler*: __ 




r1
2d8+6
4,4+6 = 14

r2
2d8+6
5,4+6 = 15

r3
2d8+6
6,5+6 = 17

r4
2d8+6
6,4+6 = 16

r5
2d8+6
6,3+6 = 15


----------



## kluang (Apr 28, 2013)

"Great another battle, god knows we have enough for a day...." grumbles Zozaria and moves forward.

Initiative

*Spoiler*: __ 




Roll(1d20)+1:
6,+1
Total:7




Attack


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Roll(1d20)+2:
17,+2
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+2:
20,+2
Total:22

Roll(1d20)+2:
13,+2
Total:15

Roll(1d20)+2:
10,+2
Total:12




Damage

*Spoiler*: __ 




Roll(1d6)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Roll(1d6)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Roll(1d6)+2:
5,+2
Total:7

Roll(1d6)+2:
2,+2
Total:4

Roll(1d6)+2:
6,+2
Total:8


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 28, 2013)

:1d20+3: 23 [1d20=20]

Round 1

*Spoiler*: __ 



 1d20+7: 15 [1d20=8]



Muttering to himself
"I was having such a nice dream to."
Ulysesn looks around.
"Say do they even see me?"
Seeing 2 men already fighting and someone with a crossbow nearby in the darkness he draws his crossbow.
"I'll even the odds."

Ulysesn will focus all shots at the bowman's reloading arm to slow him down in his efforts to reload after firing bolts; possibly disabling him.
If he's not in range Ulysesn will move closer first before he does this sacrificing a move action on round 2 and resulting in the last action on r5 being a fired bolt as opposed to reloading.
rounds 2-5 attack

*Spoiler*: __ 



:1d20+3: 16 [1d20=13]
 1d20+3: 4 [1d20=1]
1d20+3: 20 [1d20=17]
1d20+3: 4 [1d20=1]



Rounds 2-5 dmg

*Spoiler*: __ 



: 1d8: 5 [1d8=5]
1d8: 3 [1d8=3]
1d8: 3 [1d8=3]
1d8: 8 [1d8=8]


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 28, 2013)

Troyce notices the others absconding, and starts after them. "Guys, wait! Don't just charge in blindly!" He draws his rapier as he follows.

Troyce feels like he could safely run across the narrow portion, but people were moving slowly in front of him, so he chooses not to endanger anyone by running ahead of them.

Once he arrives at the conflict, he will try to sneak attack the aggressors for a bit, then attack fairly once his presence is known. If he sees the enemies are people, he will try not to kill all of them.

Initiative:
1d20+4
8+4=12


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rapier Attacks
1d20+1
14+1=15

1d20+1
2+1=3

1d20+1
4+1=5

1d20+1
4+1=5

1d20+1
3+1=4

Rapier Damage
1d6+1(+1d6)
4+1=5(+4=9)

1d6+1(+1d6)
3+1=4(+5=9)

1d6+1
4+1=5

1d6+1
1+1=2

1d6+1
4+1=5


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2013)

*Initiative*
1d20+8 → [16,8] = *(24)*

HP: 18
AC: 14
F(+1) R (+4) W(+2)


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Shift* five feet backwards (G20). This puts him closer to crossbow, but it's a risk he's willing to take. Cast *Ear Piercing Scream*  on the man who cut him.

*Round 1*
1d6→ [5] = (5)

Cast *Ray of Frost* at the man with the sword - once he's dead, turn attention to crossbow man. 

*Round 2*
1d20+4 → [10,4] = (14)
1d3→ [2] = (2)

*Round 3*
1d20+4 → [19,4] = (23)
1d3→ [2] = (2)

*Round 4*
1d20+4 → [6,4] = (10)
1d3→ [1] = (1)

*Round 5*
1d20+4 → [16,4] = (20)
1d3→ [2] = (2)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2013)

"Quick!"

Initiative
1d20+4 → [19,4] = (23)

HP: 31
AC 16
F+5, R+0, W+7



Round 1-5

Tassara will go back to the where the battle is taking place and confront the enemy with her halberd. She casts Light on the tip of her weapon along the way. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20 → [8] = (8)
1d20 → [9] = (9)
*1d20 → [20] = (20)*
1d20 → [14] = (14)
1d20 → [14] = (14)


Halberd Damage
1d10 → [2] = (2)
1d10 → [2] = (2)
1d10 → [2] = (2)
1d10 → [7] = (7)
1d10 → [3] = (3)

Crit confirm
1d20 → [18] = (18)
1d10 → [7] = (7)


----------



## Kuno (Apr 29, 2013)

?We'll get those...?  Kaylee was talking to Brox about cleaning his wounds until she heard Beatrix.  ?Cleaned up in a bit.  Come on.?  She spoke to her companion before turning and heading back toward the camp.  ?Light...we need light...?  

Init:
Roll(1d20)+1:
18,+1
Total:19

Kaylee will use summon natures ally 1.  She will summon a fire beetle.

Fire Beetle Stats:

*Spoiler*: __ 





N Small vermin
Init +0; Senses low-light vision; Perception +0 

AC 12, touch 11, flat-footed 12 (+1 natural, +1 size)
hp 4 (1d8)
Fort +2, Ref +0, Will +0
Immune mind-affecting effects 

Speed 30 ft., fly 30 ft. (poor)
Melee bite +1 (1d4) 

Str 10, Dex 11, Con 11, Int ?, Wis 10, Cha 7
Base Atk +0; CMB ?1; CMD 9 (17 vs. trip)
Skills Fly ?2
SQ luminescence 

A fire beetle's glowing glands provide light in a 10-foot radius. A dead fire beetle's luminescent glands continue to glow for 1d6 days after its death.   




?Give them light my friend!?  Kaylee yells to the beetle, sending it toward the fight.  

Fire Beetle:
Init:
Roll(1d20)+0:
8,+0
Total:8


Otherwise Kaylee will stand a ways back from the fight and and fire her sling if she gets a chance and can see the attackers.

Rounds if needed.
*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+0:
20,+0
Total:20
Damage:
Roll(1d3)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Round 2:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+0:
12,+0
Total:12

Damage:
Roll(1d3)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Round 3:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+0:
8,+0
Total:8

Damage:
Roll(1d3)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Round 4:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+0:
13,+0
Total:13

Damage:
Roll(1d3)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Round 5:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+0:
15,+0
Total:15

Damage:
Roll(1d3)+0:
2,+0
Total:2


----------



## Vergil (Apr 29, 2013)

"Sonofabitch! I'm just getting ready to go for a sleep and hopefully snuggle up to a certain druid and you go an do that!"

((I recall taking Duncan's armor off already, but he's a true scotsman, he doesn't need armor or underwear  Also I'm 100% sure I've done this wrong))

HP: 30
AC: 15
F: 4
R: 5
W: 2

Scimitar Atk: 

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+2
11+2 = 13

1d20+2
10+2 = 12

1d20+2
4+2 = 6

1d20+2
10+2 = 12

1d20+2
7+2 = 9

((I can't wait till next level so I can use my dex mod!))




*Colour Spray Atk*


*Spoiler*: __ 





1d20+0
12+0 = 12



*Ray of frost Atk:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+0
4+0 = 4

1d20+0
15+0 = 15

1d20+0
15+0 = 15

1d20+0
18+0 = 18



*Scimitar Dmg:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



1d6+2
4+2 = 6

1d6+2
2+2 = 4

1d6+2
1+2 = 3

1d6+2
3+2 = 5

1d6+2
3+2 = 5



*Colour spray *


*Spoiler*: __ 



1d4+0
3+0 = 3

1d4+0
2+0 = 2 (Possible 5 rounds of being unconscious/blinded/stunned)



*Ray of frost Dmg:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



1d3+0
2+0 = 2

1d3+0
2+0 = 2

1d3+0
3+0 = 3

1d3+0
3+0 = 3


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2013)

*Round 1:
*Drell flickers and appears a few steps back as he unleashes a silent scream at his attacker.  The man staggers from the hit but seems to shrug off most of it.  He moves forward to press the attack however Drell is ready for him this time and agilely dodges the attack.

Ulysesn groggily opens his eyes at the sound of fighting only to see a figure with a hand axe swinging for his neck!  He twists at the last second taking a cut in the shoulder but avoiding the lethal blow (Ulysesn: *-4hp*).

The dagger-wielding foe slashes twice at Duncan, painting two lines of blood across the large man's chest.  (Duncan: *-7hp*), a second crossbow bolt takes him in the shoulder a moment later (Duncan: *-3hp*).  Duncan draws his scimitar and slashes at the shadowy figure but the cut is clumsy and catches only air.

The others move along the path as quickly as they dare as the sounds of combat get more violent.

*Round 2:
*Drell steps back and paints a line of frost across his attacker who clutches his frozen arm in pain before charging forward with a vicious slash (Drell: *-9hp*).

Ulysesn stands, narrowly dodging another axe strike and steps backward fumbling to ready his bow.  His assailant presses him cutting again with his hand axe this time cutting into his side and knicking a rib (Ulysesn: *-3hp*).

The dagger wielding ambusher again attacks with his two small blades hitting with both, one blade slips between Duncan's ribs, Duncan coughs struggling to breathe even as a third crossbow bolt lodges in his leg (Duncan: *-14hp*).  He struggles to counter, he unleashes a blast of light knocking his opponent to the ground slicing the man with his scimitar even as he falls.

The others advance further arriving on the far end of the platform to see their allies under heavy pressure.

*Round 3:
*Drell steps back again painting another line of frost across the warrior advancing on him.  The man staggers somewhat as he presses the attack, obviously hurting, managing to land a solid hit once more (Drell: *-5hp*).

Ulysesn backs up again sighing as his back hits the wall of the cavern and fires his crossbow at his assailant.  The bolt lodges in the belly of the man and he flinches at the wound but presses on to strike at the cornered archer hitting again drawing a long slash across Ulysesn's arm (Ulysesn: *-5hp*).

Beatrix's elven blood spots the crossbow wielder and she takes a bead on him, firing an arrow across the open area.  The arrow falls just short skipping off the edge of the cliff beside the man.

Tassara rushes across the cavern looking to assist her badly injured teammates.  The light from her halberd now clearly illuminates the man firing arrows.  Kaylee advances further into the clearing and begins the long chant to summon a creature to assist.  Troyce and Zozaria rush across the clearing to assist the others in  melee however it will take a little longer for them to reach.

Raven sees the archer in the open and sprints at him seeking to deny him control of the battlefield.  It takes all her effort to run to get there however leaving her blade out of position to attack.  She sees the man is standing on a ladder, supported by a small ledge below, there may be more down there however the heat of battle isn't the place to look.

The crossbow wielder hesitates a moment considering Raven then drops his crossbow drawing a short sword to attack.  The weapon clearly isn't the man's preference and Raven easily knocks the clumsy attack aside.

Duncan shrugs off his wounds looking at the badly injured mage and charges to provide some support.  The man deflects Duncan's attack with his shield however his attention is divided hopefully this will give the mage some relief.

*Round 4:
*Drell steps away from the sword wielding man and tries yet another beam of frost, this barely misses the man as he dodges out of the way.  Troyce moves up between them striking the surprised man with his rapier, the pain is too much for the man and he drops to the ground bleeding.

Ulysesn drops his crossbow and pulls out his dagger, attempting to fend off the axe-wielding man long enough for assistance to arrive.  The dagger sticks as he tries to draw it and the man is ready for him by the time he works it out.  Zozaria advances behind the pair slicing with his sword however the agile opponent dances out of the way of the strike as his eyes dart between the men.  Beatrix attempts to line up a shot into the melee however it goes high striking the wall above Ulysesn.

Tassara approaches behind Raven swinging her halberd at the man on the ladder however he ducks down the cliff to dodge the swing.  Raven however catches the timing on the dodge and is ready with a swift kick as he stands up.  There's a pregnant pause as the man floats backward then a scream that fades to silence as he falls into the blackness of the fissure ((sorry, I couldn't resist)).

The remaining wounded man considers the situation and tosses his hand axe to the ground spreading his arms wide, "I give, I can't fight all of you."  He's still on edge apparently ready to dodge or flee but he doesn't seem aggressive.

((Opponents status:
- Axe wielding man: Severely wounded, surrendering
- Dagger wielding man: Heavily wounded, unconscious due to color spray
- Sword wielding man: Clinging to life
- Crossbow wielding man: Presumed dead ))


----------



## Vergil (Apr 29, 2013)

"Why the blue fuck did you attack us?! I'm no in a great mood, you know, with cuts all over me sexy body and fuckin bolts stickin out of it. So tell me and I won't have to stick me sword up yer ass and out yer mouth." Duncan shouts at the unconscious man.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2013)

"Crappy knives..."
Ulysesn looks at the results of the battle and his own wounds.
"If that went on for much longer I would have been done for luckily he didn't hit anything too important besides my everything."
Sitting down to rest he addresses duncan.
"Not much use yelling at a man that is nearly dead; how about you yell at this guy instead." 
Pointing at the man that had axes.
"I would appreciate it at least. Not that you are in any condition to yell, I would advise you keep those bolts in unless they turn out to have some kind of poison until we can treat it."
 Looking at the rest of the group that has just arrived.
"Could use some bandages, I'm sure one of you has some so I can treat my own wounds then help?"


----------



## Muk (Apr 29, 2013)

"Nope don't have any bandages," Raven says. Raven is trying to remember is she's seen these guys at the gathering.

Int:
1d20+3
15+3 = 18

She'll look around and stays on guard while the others tend to the wounded.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2013)

Raven vaguely remembers seeing them at the gathering.  They were amongst the first to leave, she might have assumed they weren't even interested since they didn't listen to Zakur's story.

In hindsight perhaps they weren't interested because they already knew what he was going to say and where they needed to go.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2013)

"I just as well should interrogate while I'm being treated."
Ulysesn looks up at the man who just tried to kill him
"You seem awfully calm for a man who may die soon, but I will ask anyway."
Deciding to get back up Ulysesn picks up his crossbow which he dropped and sits back down to do some small maintenance on it while talking.
"I think I have the right to ask the person who just tried to kill me whose idea this was, if you do you may walk out of this completely intact and alive."
Ulysesn points the unloaded crowbow at the axeman's family jewels and makes a noise like a crossbow bolt flying through the air and proceeds to load it.
"So who was it so I can arrange a meeting of my own? I don't take kindly to nearly being killed."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2013)

The man scowls at Ulysesn, "you want to kill me I can't stop you.  Doesn't mean I'm gonna piss meself for yer amusement."  He looks around a the group a moment before continuing, "who's idea was what?  Killing you?  Well that would have been your idea princess, saw you sleeping there like a babe figured we could take you out all quiet like before moving on to the others."

"Or did you mean attacking at all?  Well I guess the person you need to talk to for that was whoever decided to lead most of your friends off to do whatever they were doing.  Normally we would have waiting until the wee hours but figured taking out three of you quickly and quietly would have even the odds a bit for later.  Almost worked."

"If you're talking about who decided to set up camp here, that'd be Victor," he pauses to nod at the sword-wielding brigand who's busily bleeding to death.  "We heard the call for rewards, thought we'd check it out.  Victor figured it'd be easier and richer to just ambush chumps like you though.  If we got lucky we'd catch someone on their way out, pick up water like the man said, make even more money.  Ain't been nobody come out yet though, all the more reason it's a fool's journey going in there."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 29, 2013)

Duncan stares at the axe wielder and then laughs. "fuckin right pal! I'd have probably done the same, unless ye were a band of hot lassies, though I gotta say you fight like them." he says with a grin, "You guys know anything about the pile of dead bodies?"

Duncan tries to figure out where they are from, from their accent.

Int
1d20+3
20+3 = 23

(oh fantastic!)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The man scowls at Ulysesn, "you want to kill me I can't stop you.  Doesn't mean I'm gonna piss meself for yer amusement."  He looks around a the group a moment before continuing, "who's idea was what?  Killing you?  Well that would have been your idea princess, saw you sleeping there like a babe figured we could take you out all quiet like before moving on to the others."
> 
> "Or did you mean attacking at all?  Well I guess the person you need to talk to for that was whoever decided to lead most of your friends off to do whatever they were doing.  Normally we would have waiting until the wee hours but figured taking out three of you quickly and quietly would have even the odds a bit for later.  Almost worked."
> 
> "If you're talking about who decided to set up camp here, that'd be Victor," he pauses to nod at the sword-wielding brigand who's busily bleeding to death.  "We heard the call for rewards, thought we'd check it out.  Victor figured it'd be easier and richer to just ambush chumps like you though.  If we got lucky we'd catch someone on their way out, pick up water like the man said, make even more money.  Ain't been nobody come out yet though, all the more reason it's a fool's journey going in there."


"I have you know I sleep like a babe because I usually don't have someone trying to slit my throat, but it looks like I can't do that anymore."
Then motioning his hand at the swordsman named Victor
"Victor. So you actually know his name sounds like we need to stop him from bleeding to death then if you know each other."
Ulysesn starts laughing to himself and holds his sides in same pain.
"Funny you mention it being a fool's journey; I think I found the proper punishment for you and your friends. But it will involve rope of course and you having to lead the way through that fool's errand as pittance. At the very least you'll slow down whatever awaits us down there for a few moments; of course if you somehow live by the time we go down and get back up you'll be free, though unarmed."
Ulysesn gets his crossbow ready in case he refuses and decides to fight back.
Then talks to everyone.

"Does that sound fair enough of a punishment to any of you or would you prefer we just kill them here and now?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan stares at the axe wielder and then laughs. "fuckin right pal! I'd have probably done the same, unless ye were a band of hot lassies, though I gotta say you fight like them." he says with a grin, "You guys know anything about the pile of dead bodies?"
> 
> Duncan tries to figure out where they are from, from their accent.
> 
> ...


The accent is clearly Dnalgnish, from the local region.  It also has a clearly lower-class unrefined coloration.  ((EvilMoogle can't type accents worth a damn, sorry.  Be thankful he isn't present to actually speak or they'd be worse))

"Down the way?  That what you were lookin at?  Been busy we have.  Boss said it wasn't proper to give 'em a toss.  Not sure how it's more proper to let 'em rot here rather than down in the pit but what do I know?  Laura wouldn't have got herself killed by some giant bug if we tossed them though I'm betting."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Does that sound fair enough of a punishment to any of you or would you prefer we just kill them here and now?"


The man appears content to let the others discuss his fate before he comments.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2013)

Tassara stabilizes the other two men while glancing back at the edge of the platform. 

"That's awful. Killing all that people" she shakes her head not understanding "And for what? Money? You damned your *souls* this way for money... that's just _silly_." 

"Boss? That Victor or someone else?" 

After making sure the men are well tied up Tassara will use whatever channeling she has left to cure the party.


1d6 → [5] = (5)
1d6 → [5] = (5)
1d6 → [2] = (2)
1d6 → [3] = (3)


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 29, 2013)

"Easy there, fellas. Nobody needs to kill anyone. Let me take up the interrogation for a bit."

Troyce approaches the hostage, putting his bloodied rapier back to his side. "Who is this 'Laura' and what's your connection to her?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "That's awful. Killing all that people" she shakes her head not understanding "And for what? Money? You damned your *souls* this way for money... that's just _silly_."
> 
> "Boss? That Victor or someone else?"


((You healing the brigands too?  Or just the party?))

"'Just' money?  You must have an easy life."  He snorts, "yeah, Victor's the boss.  Good plan too, just didn't expect a group this big to come through."



Crossbow said:


> Troyce approaches the hostage, putting his bloodied rapier back to his  side. "Who is this 'Laura' and what's your connection to her?"


"Laura took the last two guys that came a while back down to strip their stuff and toss 'em on the pile.  Some giant bugs jumped out, tore out her throat before she could do anything.  Maybe would have been different if she were still here."


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 29, 2013)

"Well, if it's any consolation, she had remarkable taste in accessories" he said, drifting over to 'Victor'.

"Seems like you're the head of this little operation. Sorry for stabbing you earlier. Nothing personal, really. Say, do you think you could indulge us with any more information about the Well?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2013)

The man called Victor sits slumped against the wall, apparently resigned to defeat, "the well?  Didn't even know what it was called until Zakur gave it's name.  Don't know anything about magic or souls or what good it is for anyone."  He pauses still slumped.

"I do know a bit about this place though.  Was a pack bearer for the expedition that surveyed here.  Been all through the mountains seen more than enough of caves and rock than any ten lifetimes.  This place was special though, I don't think it's possible to forget it."  He stops and falls quiet lost in thought for a moment than his expression firms up and he straightens up almost defiant.

"You want to hear that story?  It'll cost you.  Two lives.  Let my friends go and be free, if you need a sacrifice for what was done here I'll do as well as any but I've already lost two friends to our greed I won't lose two more if I can help it."  Apparently strengthened by his decision he falls silent, face expressionless.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 29, 2013)

"Oh don't be a drama queen. You can all go free if you cooperate." Troyce squints at the hostage, surprised by both his concern and his eagerness to comply.

Sense Motive
1d20+4
8+4=12


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2013)

Beatrix sighed. "We're going to have to let you go, but you'll leave here completely unarmed and without any of your haul. Those are the terms."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The man called Victor sits slumped against the wall, apparently resigned to defeat, "the well?  Didn't even know what it was called until Zakur gave it's name.  Don't know anything about magic or souls or what good it is for anyone."  He pauses still slumped.
> 
> "I do know a bit about this place though.  Was a pack bearer for the expedition that surveyed here.  Been all through the mountains seen more than enough of caves and rock than any ten lifetimes.  This place was special though, I don't think it's possible to forget it."  He stops and falls quiet lost in thought for a moment than his expression firms up and he straightens up almost defiant.
> 
> "You want to hear that story?  It'll cost you.  Two lives.  Let my friends go and be free, if you need a sacrifice for what was done here I'll do as well as any but I've already lost two friends to our greed I won't lose two more if I can help it."  Apparently strengthened by his decision he falls silent, face expressionless.


"And you think your friends would leave you after saying that instead of fighting later and dying?"
Ulysesn walks in front of Victor.
"You really are idiots. Why would you decide to do something so stupid to begin with? Robbing people I swear. If you stay your friends stay. So lets hear that story first."


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Beatrix sighed. "We're going to have to let you go, but you'll leave here completely unarmed and without any of your haul. Those are the terms."





Crossbow said:


> "Oh don't be a drama queen. You can all go free if you cooperate." Troyce squints at the hostage, surprised by both his concern and his eagerness to comply.
> 
> Sense Motive
> 1d20+4
> 8+4=12



"And the bodies of the people they killed what about those? This is hardly something they can walk away from scot-free there is no justice in that."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2013)

Beatrix shrugs, looking as if she can't be bothered to say what she's thinking. "We're not going to get in the business of killing unarmed men," she looks at Ulysesn.

Then she turns to Victor. "Stick out your hands," she says in a level tone.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "And the bodies of the people they killed what about those? This is hardly something they can walk away from scot-free there is no justice in that."



"I think taking all their belongings is punishment enough, sir. If it really makes you feel better we can start cutting off hands."

Troyce still hasn't quite decided whether he trusts that guy or not.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2013)

"Oh they're not keeping those hands, thing is we're going to make them decide who gets to keep what. Should we do one for every person they killed? All the hands don't have to come from the same source or any one of you in particular, but I'd choose wisely because I'd think you'd want to continue to wipe yourself, eat and piss standing up," Beatrix said.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2013)

Troyce doesn't sense any deception from the man.  His offer seems earnest, though it isn't clear how much he knows.

The axe-wielder goes to say something but Victor silences him with a glance before turning to Ulysesn, "you really have no idea how the world works do you?  You have the stench of nobility, probably figure that the reason us 'commoners' are so common is we either don't work hard enough or just don't know any better."

"Here's a bit of truth for you then.  One group of you 'adventurers,' just one and we make as much money as we would have in a lifetime of working in the mines or on farms or porting or any of the jobs that we could get.  People die all the time, if it's my place to die here and now because of the choices I made so be it.  But as long as I have something of value to you I'm going to negotiate with it."

"So let my friends leave, now.  Take their weapons if you want they've both survived in the wilderness long enough I'm sure they'll be safe."  He looks at Beatrix before continuing, "once they're gone I'll accept any punishment on their behalf you choose to extract."

"As to revenge, two reasons not to worry about that.  First," he stares at each of the men pointedly, "I'm telling them not to.  And second there's no profit to be had in that.  We may not hesitate to kill but if four of us couldn't manage it what chance do the two of them have?"


----------



## Muk (Apr 29, 2013)

Seeing as they are discussing laws and punishment, Raven heads to her sleeping spot and starts cleaning up her gear and eating some rations. "Let me know if we are guarding them tonight or just letting them lose tonight," she says. "Cause we could just let them run in the morning and be done with it."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The axe-wielder goes to say something but Victor silences him with a glance before turning to Ulysesn, "you really have no idea how the world works do you?  You have the stench of nobility, probably figure that the reason us 'commoners' are so common is we either don't work hard enough or just don't know any better."
> 
> "Here's a bit of truth for you then.  One group of you 'adventurers,' just one and we make as much money as we would have in a lifetime of working in the mines or on farms or porting or any of the jobs that we could get.  People die all the time, if it's my place to die here and now because of the choices I made so be it.  But as long as I have something of value to you I'm going to negotiate with it."


Ulysesn starts rubbing the scar on his jawline again and squats down to eye level.
"I'm surprised you noticed, when my acquaintances haven't mentioned it yet to me. I may be a noble, but I'm also a half-elf you should know what that means to even the inbred nobility much less to the other lower classes."
Ulysesn stands back up.
"Hold off on the arm cutting something is off here... ;there are plenty of holes in this logic of theirs I want to know about before... hand."
He starts to chuckle slightly.


----------



## kluang (Apr 29, 2013)

" Ah, commoners. You people are really good at complaining. Anything else you want to complain?" says Zozaria and he looks at Ulysesn. "I'm a half elf nobility too. You shouldn't care of what the other thinks of your heritage. If anything you should be proud and punch them in the face."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2013)

"Just because I look this good and speak this clearly doesn't mean I'm some spoiled noblewoman," Beatrix says in response. "This," she ran a up and down her form, "Just happens." 

"What doesn't just happen is theft and murder, you made your choices and now you've got to live with them."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2013)

Victor leans back against the wall speaking calmly, "you've heard my terms.  I've got nothing else to barter with.  My friends leave unharmed and I'll tell you whatever you want.  Any harm comes to them and you can torture me however you want and I won't say a word."  He falls silent apparently waiting to see what the group decides.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2013)

kluang said:


> " Ah, commoners. You people are really good at complaining. Anything else you want to complain?" says Zozaria and he looks at Ulysesn. "I'm a half elf nobility too. You shouldn't care of what the other thinks of your heritage. If anything you should be proud and punch them in the face."


Ulysesn sighs and starts rubbing the back of his neck.
"It's that kind of attitude that makes it hard for me to stand to be around home. Honestly I sometimes think the dragon rider's blood line would have been better off dying off with my first generation."

Turning back to victor
Ulysesn then starts interrogating the man even more
"First things first your friend here mentioned Laura." He pauses.
"Now Laura I'm guessing was left with those flies, now if I say were actually a friend; even a bandit. I wouldn't leave it in a pile of dead bodies with some flys eating on it among some people you killed even if you didn't think it was proper to not toss them into that crevice. "

Taking a deep breath he continues.
"Second your friend also mentioned it being more than just money, that's not even mentioning that you were skilled enough to be adventurers yourselves; I'm not buying that. You are trying very hard for your "friends" to get away and I'm thinking it's not for sacrificial reasons or even loyalty anymore. Along with that interruption towards that man earlier I think you're trying to do something here with them leaving and it's more than just saving them."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 29, 2013)

"Ach this shit happens all the time. Part an parcel of adventuring, Far as I'm concerned if we were gonna kill em it would have been done in a fight, not whilst they're tied up like pigs. I'm for lettin them go, not as if we're any better, we just looted a bunch o dead bodies. Everything's fair game out here. They pull this shit in a town or village then damn right I'd slice their heads off. But we're all armed - bit of a game if you ask me." Duncan says picking his nose and blowing off the treasure off his finger.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 29, 2013)

Troyce rubs his temples. "Dammit, you two. I was KIDDING with the hands thing. Nobody'd cutting off heads, nobody's cutting off hands. Fingers, _maybe_, but..." He sighed, letting the ranger ask his questions. This was the most disorganized interrogation he had ever seen.

"Well, I'm not letting anyone leave until I hear something worthwhile."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 29, 2013)

Duncan forces out a fart and laughs. "How bout that?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce rubs his temples. "Dammit, you two. I was KIDDING with the hands thing. Nobody'd cutting off heads, nobody's cutting off hands. Fingers, _maybe_, but..." He sighed, letting the ranger ask his questions. This was the most disorganized interrogation he had ever seen.
> 
> "Well, I'm not letting anyone leave until I hear something worthwhile."


"Would you have us cut their hair instead?"



Vergil said:


> Duncan forces out a fart and laughs. "How bout that?"


"Pfffttthahah do you heheha have any ale on your person Duncan heha?"
Ulysesn is visibly trying to not burst out laughing uncontrollably while waiting for any retorts from Victor.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2013)

Victor is largely ignoring the taunts apparently waiting for a decision to be made.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 29, 2013)

"Oh for fuck's sake, I'm the only one who's taking this hostage situation seriously. I swear to taint-chafing FUCK I will start cutting off limbs _indiscriminately_ unless Victor starts talking and everyone else SHUTS THE FUCK UP.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Intimidate
1d20+6
19+6=25


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2013)

Seeing that Victor still won't budge and his party getting antsy; he sighs.
"You all act like you wouldn't be that angry at being woken up to an axe. I'm too tired for this crap I'm going to go lie down closer to everyone else (E11) and if you're about to kill me don't bother waking me up, probably more of them so no doubt that will happen."
Ulysesn throws in some dark humor and goes to his new spot to go back to sleep.
"Hopefully the rest of these wounds will be healed after that." He says while doing so.
Reaching the spot he quickly lies down getting comfortable and goes out like a light. 
Then he starts mumbling in his sleep about frying bandits with a dragon in a Draconic language.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2013)

Victor hesitates at the sudden outburst.  Just moments ago the man was saying nothing would happen, now he's threatening to cut random limbs off.  Clearly he is unhinged.    After a moment he speaks up, "okay, just don't hurt anyone.  I'll tell you what I remember."

"It was a few years ago, I was younger then, working as a porter for a survey team looking for new mine locations."  His voice softens a bit and he gazes off into the distance clearly focusing to remember.  "Climbing down it's a narrow tunnel for a little bit before opening into a much larger cavern.  Off to the left is the largest area however it tapers off after a short time into a series of chambers.  Surveyors took some samples and babbled about the rock, didn't make any sense to me then probably still wouldn't.  Whatever it was it wasn't what they were looking for."

"To the right is a narrower natural tunnel, branches a few different times but the main path should be clear.  Went on for what felt like forever going deeper and father before dead ending.  Surveyors kept taking samples as we walked.  Eventually the tunnel dead ended, however when they went to mine one last core a hole collapsed and it opened into a vast opening."

"A moment after the hole opened a figure approached.  Some sort of being crafted out of crystal or glass.  It told the surveyors that this place wasn't for us and that we had to leave.  Surveyors weren't looking for magic or fights so they left.  No idea what was beyond there."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 29, 2013)

"So we kill them now, right?" Drell asked after Victor finished his story. "It seems only fair, given they were trying their hardest to kill us...well, me, just a few minutes ago."


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 30, 2013)

Troyce cradled his head a bit. "If we go back on our deal, we're just as bad as them. Anyone who's real gung ho about mutilating and/or killing the ringmaster, go ahead,  but the others go." He reflects briefly on the long-term risks of being surrounded by sociopaths. 

"Don't take off the binds on their hands, though. Gotta teach 'em a lesson, have them scury into town tail between their legs."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2013)

"I was looking forward to them leaving behind at least a few hands for the giant worms," Beatrix shrugged. 

"I don't have any right to force my laws upon them out here and if you made a deal to let them go unharmed then by all means let them go. But the person making the deal swings the sword for Victor and on your head be it if his cretinous friends bring other lives to an end."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 30, 2013)

((Just confirming, you're letting them go, tied up, without their weapons, yes?))


----------



## Kuno (Apr 30, 2013)

Listening to the whole argument Kaylee finally decides to voice her opinion.  "We should leave them tied up until morning.  If not for our safety then theirs."  The druid looked down at her companion as if asking his opinion.  "A deal was struck.  At least let us get some sleep and we can be gone from this spot before they reach the top."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 30, 2013)

Duncan yawns, stretches and heads to bed. "Aye, for what it's worth, I'm with Kaylee."

As he lays down he pops up, "Wait, a person that was made out of crystal or glass? What the fuck could that be?"

Duncan tries to remember if he's learned about anything like that at his Magus school.

Int
1d20+3
17+3 = 20


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 




Duncan knows of golems, artificial constructs crafted for specific tasks.  They can be made out of anything, stone, clay, iron, even bone or flesh.  He doesn't know any reason why they couldn't be made of glass or crystal.

Alternately if it truly is _crystal_ it could be a denizen of the plane of Earth.  While most such beings are made of rock or soil he sees no reason why one couldn't be made purely of gemstones and crystal.

He'd have to see the creature to know more.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 30, 2013)

"Could be a golem or a denizen of the Earth plane. Seein as it didn't outright murder you lot when you were down there I reckon we're fairly safe and he's a canny golem thingy. Anyway I hope yer still alive when I wake up mate. Was a good fight, if I see ye in a tavern I'll get ye a drink!" 

Duncan lays back down and looks at Kaylee.

"My wounds are hurtin a bit...I could use some special healin aye" he says patting the space next to him.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 30, 2013)

Kaylee looks confused at Duncan.  "I thought Tassara healed the worst of your wounds."  She frowns while still looking at him.  "I think sleep is all you need now."  She looked toward Victor, dismissing Duncan for the moment.  "
You said you explored these caves..."  she glances at the small black hole.  "What is in yonder cave?"  Kaylee points in that direction.  "And what other creatures did you come across?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 30, 2013)

Victor offers a shrug before speaking, "no beasts back when I was there.  That was years ago though.  Something might have took up living in there since then, hasn't come out since we've been here if it has though."

"Maybe a steady stream of tasty adventurer snacks has kept it sated.  Or maybe there's still nothing and those that went in just found another way out."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2013)

((dear god, +3 pages... I'm getting sloppy))

Tassara is not happy with the decision. "They killed more than a dozen people... on their sleep-" she shakes her head in disbelief the party would let them go. "_-While they were dreaming_" There's a specially angry tone on her normally sweet voice. 

She kneels in front of Victor "You have robbed them of their dreams" she gets closer to his face so he can hear her whispering "_The Coddler will see you in your dreams._" It is not a threat, but a fact  to Tassara. 

Tassara stands up and goes pray before going to sleep without looking at the bandits.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 30, 2013)

Duncan rests his head on his hand as he lay on the ground, "Tassie," which was now his name for Tassara, "The way I see it, it was their own fault for not having a guard. What these guys did is no different from a pack of wolves wanting to eat. Out here it's all fair. I hope someone is gonna loot them by the way. I'm all for lettin them keep their lives but I'll be a dirty rats ass if they keep their coin."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2013)

Tassara turns on her bedroll to Duncan. "When you find wolves or dogs that attack people... What you do with them? You put them down." 

"I know they are not wolves, but we should at least make sure they can't hold a weapon again" she sniffles and tries to dry her eyes. She's clearly a little more affected by the whole 'killed in their sleep' deal than she expected.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 30, 2013)

"Aye, if they were in a village they would be put down, but rules are different here Tassie." he said, "I'd be the first to hang them from their nutsacks if they pulled this shit in a village but out here we're all animals. That's the way I see it. I reckon we'll come across a lot worse things than this on our travels, so I try not to let things like this get te me, you know?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2013)

Tassara nods sniffling and making herself more comfortable. "Rest well and may The Night Watchman protect your dreams" 

After this, she quickly falls asleep.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 30, 2013)

"Sounds good to me." Duncan said not knowing what that meant, 

"Oi lads," Duncan yelled at the group that were tied up, "scream if wolves start biting things you don't want them to bite ok and we'll save the day! You know, if we can be arsed. Sweet dreams!"

"And if any of you ladies get cold then just let me know alright?!" Duncan says with a laugh, "especially you, sexy." he winks at Kaylee and falls asleep.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 30, 2013)

((If you still have things to talk about go ahead, otherwise probably time to move things forward a bit))

Eventually the group settles down to rest.  And while the stone floor is cold and hard after the long day no one has problems sleeping.  After an uneventful nights rest the group wakes up ready to face whatever challenges will present themselves today.


*Spoiler*: _EXP Gains!_ 




Ulysesn - 760
Raven - 909 (this includes your bonus)
Duncan - 660
Tassara - 1026
Drell - 460
Kaylee - 826
Beatrix - 460
Zozaria - 726
Troyce - 526


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 30, 2013)

Troyce sighs again. "Well, guess it's time for my guard shift..."

He takes a seat where he left the torches and lights one of them. After about half an hour, he decides that anything that could have happened tonight has already taken place and sneaks into his bedroll without waking anybody else.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2013)

After having a good night's rest, Tassara wakes to take the last watch. She does this slowly, stretching her arms, her legs, yawning one or two times and finally cracking her neck.  She puts back her armor over her gray robes.

She casts several light spells on rocks and puts them around the camp to provide light for a while. When they go out, she goes and "recharges" them again. It seems repetitive but she doesn't seem to mind. 

Once dawn breaks, she will give out a prayer asking her dreams to come true today.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 30, 2013)

Drell sleeps for eight hours and then wakes to take the watch. As he keeps watch, he removes his spellbook from his pouch and begins meditating, preparing his spells for the day.

*Drell's Spells*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Detect Magic (0)
Ghost Sound (0)
Ray of Frost (0)
Silent Image (1)
Color Spray (1)
Mage Armor (1)
Grease (1)




After preparing his spells, he approaches *Duncan.* 

"I've noticed you yourself are a user of the magical arts," he says. "I was wondering if you would consent to a Spell exchange. It could prove useful for both of us."


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 30, 2013)

Troyce lingers in his bedroll, partially from going to sleep later than the others but largely because he doesn't feel like getting up.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2013)

Ulysesn wakes up slowly standing up with the sun greeting him and begins to stretch after a large amount of sleep.
"Such a nice morning; no axes in my face and I'm still alive."
Seeing his assailants are alive ,he sighs.
"We still haven't dealt with you?"
Ulysesn smirks
"Well is it's any consolation I had a nice dream of you being fried by a dragon Victor."
His stomach growls loudly reminding him he has to eat soon then he looks towards Tassara praying.
"So what do you pray for?"
He asks her


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> His stomach growls loudly reminding him he has to eat soon then he looks towards Tassara praying.
> "So what do you pray for?"
> He asks her



Tassara opens one eye briefly at him and rises an eyebrow in deep concentration. "For my dreams coming true. The good dreams, of course. Finding, ma-ma and pa-pa. Helping less fortunate people, opening an orphanage with my earnings and..." she glances back at the bandits _"..That dream of the dragon doesn't sound too bad either"_  she whispers to him in a complicit and chuckles but she's obviously joking about that. She goes back to finish her praying then starts getting ready for breakfast and later to go into the cave. 

"Do you think.... Do you think we would find giant cockroaches inside? Big things like the flies...."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Tassara opens one eye briefly at him and rises an eyebrow in deep concentration. "For my dreams coming true. The good dreams, of course. Finding, ma-ma and pa-pa. Helping less fortunate people, opening an orphanage with my earnings and..." she glances back at the bandits _"..That dream of the dragon doesn't sound too bad either"_  she whispers to him in a complicit and chuckles but she's obviously joking about that. She goes back to finish her praying then starts getting ready for breakfast and later to go into the cave.
> 
> "Do you think.... Do you think we would find giant cockroaches inside? Big things like the flies...."


Ulysesn smiles slightly
"I doubt they would have any reason to be here ,more likely there will be bats than bugs in a cave like that. 
We will worry about it when we go into the cave we shouldn't have any trouble with your help in there after all."
Ulysesn takes a bolt into his hand and starts tossing it up and down catching it each time.
"We can always have you cast your spell on my bolts if we really want to know what's ahead if you are that distressed about it."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2013)

"That would be good. Better than throwing rocks." Tassara nods "I'm not so good throwing rocks... You should have seen Mademoiselle  Raven throwing her rock. I was shocked. But yes... bolts would be better"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "That would be good. Better than throwing rocks." Tassara nods "I'm not so good throwing rocks... You should have seen Mademoiselle  Raven throwing her rock. I was shocked. But yes... bolts would be better"



"I'm sure you can skip rocks on water better than her." he says somewhat laughably 

Pausing for a moment 
"Are you perhaps hungry? I doubt we can make the journey without anything to eat into that cave and I could use some help hunting food for everyone else."


----------



## Muk (May 1, 2013)

"Morning Tassy," Raven says after waking up. "What's this about throwing rocks?" Raven doesn't catch the whole conversation, just the part about her and throwing rocks. She makes herself some breakfast and asks afterwards, "we ready to head into the cave?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2013)

Beatrix still sits awake from after her shift. She squats near the fire tending to the dying embers. Without looking up to find the source of Raven's voice she simply says: "I think Ulysesn means to flirt with our fine Sister over there," she grimaces slightly as she pokes the coals with a stick. Beatrix is still obviously only halfway awake.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2013)

The three brigands awake slowly, stiff from the pains of sleeping tied up.  They mutter to one another about nothing important while others get ready before Victor finally speaks up, "So what's the plan here, gonna let my friends go?  Let me go?  Kill me?  Whatever it is hurry up and get on with it already."


----------



## Kuno (May 1, 2013)

Kaylee goes about he morning rituals as she listens to the others.  "I do believe we should check that cave this morning."  She says glancing in the direction it was.  "There wasn't much of a path beyond where the baby flies were..."  Kaylee nibbles on some rations as she thinks.  "Maybe we should let you lead us through the caves..."  she glances at Victor.


To see if she might have heard what they were saying.
Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
14,+8
Total:22


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2013)

Their muttering was normal morning banter, how they sleep (poorly), if they feel up to a brisk morning jog through the wilderness to get back to civilization (they'll damn well try).  Who's going to tell which family members that Laura and George were dead.

Victor grunts, "like I said, I'll consent to whatever punishment you want to deal out, just let my friends go.  This whole thing was my idea anyway."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2013)

"Shut up, already. Everyone is just waking up. They'd have been up much earlier if you hadn't tried to kill us. Count yourselves lucky that any of this blood thirsty lot let you go and wait. If you're nice maybe one of them will feed you," Beatrix says, her voice slurred with sleep.


----------



## Muk (May 1, 2013)

"So why didn't we just put them next to the corpse burning place? I mean then we just don't need to care at all about them. If they try and escape they'll have to burn their ropes hoping not to burn themselves. And if nothing else they'll smell like corpses for at least a week or two. So we'd know they'd escape." Raven suggests after a good night sleep. Her brain is working again.


----------



## Vergil (May 1, 2013)

Duncan wakes up in his usual groggy state, sniffs and lets out his morning gas from his kilt. "Oh yeah, I'm with you guys. Mornin."

He puts on his armor and fumbles around for his rations to eat some breakfast. He looks at the food "You know I bet there's some business to be had of making these actually taste good."

He looks at the tied up guys and goes back into his backpack and pulls out a ration. He unties the ropes they were bound with. 

"Here you go, you can share one. Let's just all write this off as a bad idea eh?" Duncan says and starts his stretches before going off to eat his breakfast. 

He then walks over to Raven and dispels the 'Kickme' arcane mark on her butt. "No hard feelings?" he asks with a smile.


----------



## Muk (May 1, 2013)

"None," Raven replies to Duncan. "I guess we are letting them go." She looks at the prisoners. "Oh well, not like we'd keep them anyways. So let's finish up and get the magic water that we still need finding."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2013)

The brigands quickly scamper off along the path up the cliff dividing the ration between them as they go.


----------



## Vergil (May 1, 2013)

"Ah look at them go. They grow up so fast don't they?" Duncan says as he watches them run.

"Oh Drell ye wanted to exchange spells, aye I'm up fer that. Sorry I flaked when ye were talkin te me last time. I reckon I had breasts on me mind or somethin."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Beatrix still sits awake from after her shift. She squats near the fire tending to the dying embers. Without looking up to find the source of Raven's voice she simply says: "I think Ulysesn means to flirt with our fine Sister over there," she grimaces slightly as she pokes the coals with a stick. Beatrix is still obviously only halfway awake.


He lets out a puff of air as if he should be insulted he would be broken down that simply.
"Company has been quite rare in my search and I am fairly hungry since I travel lightly; I eat what I hunt."
Ulysesn looks at the wilderness
"Unless somebody will oblige with food I will have to go down there. Though I guess you are still tired from yesterday judging from your demeanor."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2013)

Beatrix tosses a packed ration towards him. "The last thing we need is more people wandering off to get ambushed by criminals or worms," she said. "We'd do better not to split up by choice anymore."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Beatrix tosses a packed ration towards him. "The last thing we need is more people wandering off to get ambushed by criminals or worms," she said. "We'd do better not to split up by choice anymore."



"Not what I would consider real food, but I guess it will do."
Ulysesn pulls out a spoon and starts to eat.
"Say anything important happen while I was asleep I need to know about?"
The ration is already gone.


----------



## soulnova (May 1, 2013)

Tassara  eats some of her rations. "Hey guys... next time, could you use that magic of your to write something on their faces? Like "Killers" or "Bandits". Something to warn people of them" she says looking at the way the fled.


----------



## Vergil (May 1, 2013)

"Ha! I'll do that next time! Ah, you know what'd be great! if we called ourselves a group name and then we could write "Got our asses kicked by...and then our name! That'd be fuckin brill!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Ha! I'll do that next time! Ah, you know what'd be great! if we called ourselves a group name and then we could write "Got our asses kicked by...and then our name! That'd be fuckin brill!"



"You seem to assume we will be together at all after we get the water for that silly wizard Malcabeth. Though it would be fairly amusing to see what names you would come up with at the least."


----------



## Vergil (May 1, 2013)

Duncan scratches his head. "I'm no good with names. Eh Mighty Morphin Power Rangers? Thundercats? Justice League of Asskicking? Your mother? Haha Taht's be great 'I just got my ass kicked by your mother'!"

Duncan was clearly having too much fun with this.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2013)

"I'm fairly sure you have some kind of mental deficiency," Drell tells Duncan as he cracks open the kilted man's spellbook. "How you're able to even use magic astounds me, unless you're some kind of Sorcerer. In that case, your idiocy makes perfect sense."

He scans the book and finally points at a spell. "I'll take this one," he says. "Vanish. The others can wait."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2013)

Beatrix yawns. "You can share spells? I thought they were, like, inside of you or something? From what I've seen when we have spells they just kind of come out. I can't do it yet. But I don't think they're a thing I can give out," she tries to get closer so she can see what's inside of the book.

"This just looks like scribbles to me," she said shrugging.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2013)

"From Duncan's spellbook, I can copy the components of the spell necessary for me to prepare it in the future," Drell explained. "For the trained mind, it's as simple as copying a letter, or a passage from a book.

"The kind of spontaneous spellcasting you speak of is often practiced by lesser mages, true. Their innate ability to wield the forces of the universe may make them seem to have the advantage over those such as I, who must use years of study and practice, but in reality they're nothing more than children playing with power they have no hope of understanding. And don't even get me started on divine magic." Drell scoffed.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2013)

"Well I remember one thing..." Beatrix puts her hands on her hips in a huff. "Let's see you throw a healing spell out of that book, come on now. Quick as you like," she says.

"Divine magic is what I would be casting. It's not better or worse, just different. True, I might never be able to cast spells like Tassara here, but it's rude to make light of powers that might one day save you."


----------



## Crossbow (May 1, 2013)

Troyce arose groggily. "Ugh, all this spellcasting talk is giving me a headache from how little I care." Without leaving his bedroll, he takes some rations out of his backpack.

"Damn, this food looks more bland than a shirt without pockets. Does anyone have that pack of condiments from the dead halfling?"


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2013)

"Once I learn summoning, finding a creature capable of healing my wounds should not prove overly difficult," Drell said, not looking up from the spellbooks. "Besides, my dislike of Divine magic resides solely in the fact that it depends upon an outside force to grant you the potential to use it! Do something your god doesn't like? Magic is gone!" He shook his head. "It's just not _professional_."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "Once I learn summoning, finding a creature capable of healing my wounds should not prove overly difficult," Drell said, not looking up from the spellbooks. "Besides, my dislike of Divine magic resides solely in the fact that it depends upon an outside force to grant you the potential to use it! Do something your god doesn't like? Magic is gone!" He shook his head. "It's just not _professional_."



"Not all of us are in this as a business, you know," Beatrix says pulling her hands through her massive waves of dark hair in an effort to free up any tangles. 

"I'd hardly call myself professional in the sense I think you mean. I'm just trying to do the right thing."


----------



## Vergil (May 1, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "I'm fairly sure you have some kind of mental deficiency," Drell tells Duncan as he cracks open the kilted man's spellbook. "How you're able to even use magic astounds me, unless you're some kind of Sorcerer. In that case, your idiocy makes perfect sense."
> 
> He scans the book and finally points at a spell. "I'll take this one," he says. "Vanish. The others can wait."




"Yer ma has a mental deficiency." Duncan scowls as he looks into Drell's spellbook and copies the spells Mage Armor and Message

"Cheers mate, it's a shame yer a bit of a penis."

"Well what say we head into the cave of wonders and find us a crystal thingymabob." Duncan says packing up.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2013)

"Oh, of course," Drell said, not bothering to hide an eye roll. "The right thing. And what, exactly, would that be? Helping the poor and weak? Vanquishing "evil"? Obeying your Mother and Father, or your lord, or maybe your god? Blindly devoting yourself to other people? I've spoken to many who have been trying to do the right thing, and all of them seem to have a slightly different view on what the right thing even is."


----------



## Vergil (May 1, 2013)

"Heh, just gotta do what you feel from in here." Duncan thumps his chest, "and occasionally here." and grabs his crotch.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "Oh, of course," Drell said, not bothering to hide an eye roll. "The right thing. And what, exactly, would that be? Helping the poor and weak? Vanquishing "evil"? Obeying your Mother and Father, or your lord, or maybe your god? Blindly devoting yourself to other people? I've spoken to many who have been trying to do the right thing, and all of them seem to have a slightly different view on what the right thing even is."



"I'm fairly certain I have some idea what the right thing is, but making excuses because you can't be bothered to soul search seems like a way to merely dodge being responsible for your actions and the effect they have on the world. Those men we let go can claim they were only right in killing and robbing out of desperation; Troyce can claim that he thinks this is the natural order of things out here....but there's a morality and an order to things. Hopefully you'll figure it out before it's too late."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Yer ma has a mental deficiency." Duncan scowls as he looks into Drell's spellbook and copies the spells Mage Armor and Message
> 
> "Cheers mate, it's a shame yer a bit of a penis."
> 
> "Well what say we head into the cave of wonders and find us a crystal thingymabob." Duncan says packing up.



"What is this about a crystal?"
Ulysesn asks with some curiosity 


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I'm fairly certain I have some idea what the right thing is, but making excuses because you can't be bothered to soul search seems like a way to merely dodge being responsible for your actions and the effect they have on the world. Those men we let go can claim they were only right in killing and robbing out of desperation; Troyce can claim that he thinks this is the natural order of things out here....but there's a morality and an order to things. Hopefully you'll figure it out before it's too late."


"Not very nice to talk about someone while they are still asleep like that. The last thing we need to do is tear each other apart before we are even enter the cave."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2013)

"You get progressively more moronic with each statement," Drell said to Duncan. "Some day, you will most likely set some sort of record. I hope I am far, far away when that day comes."

He turned back to Beatrix. "I am not attempting to hide from the consequences of my actions. You, however, are using your idea of morality, and an "order of things" to set yourself up as inherently better than myself on some kind of fundamental level. It's simply a way for you to pretend to be better than the people around you, where in reality their world views are just as valid as yours. But by all means, don't let me get in the way of your own superiority complex."


----------



## Kuno (May 1, 2013)

The 'discussions' were starting to get on Kaylee's nerves and frankly she didn't care what other people thought about things.  She thinks what she thinks and it is strictly up to her.  She nods her head as she finishes the discussion in her head while she packs up.  "I think I am going to check out that cave..."  Kaylee states loudly.  "Come on Brox."

Kaylee will walk to the cave entrance.  "Hello?"  She tucks a loose lock of hair behind her ear.  "Notice anything?"  She asks Brox.

Kaylee Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
13,+8
Total:21

Brox Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
1,+8
Total:9


----------



## Crossbow (May 1, 2013)

Troyce raised his voice. "Excuse me, but could you stop debating the finer points of philosiphy for a second? I'm trying to get some flavor in my breakfast here".


----------



## Vergil (May 1, 2013)

"Ye being far away would be lovely. Why don't ye start walkin now so ye get a good start, ye big girl's blouse." Duncan says disdainfully to Drell, gives him a middle finger and walks off to Kaylee.

"Oh Kaylee! Yer lookin absolutely gorgeous today, Ye peekin in there aye?"

Perception:
1d20+0
4+0 = 4

"I don't see anythin too bad. Ho hum in I go!" Duncan says pulling out a torch and walking in.

((Spells for the day: Dancing Lights, Flare, Acid Splash, Colour Spray, True Strike))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 




The narrow opening leads down into a smallish opening large enough for 2-3 people to stand together.  The reddish-brown mold is much thicker here and as Kaylee drops to the ground a small cloud of dust rises up from it.  Surprised Kaylee inhales and immediately regrets it as she feels the spores tearing into her lungs.  She coughs violently and staggers forward into a second small chamber -- this one clear of mold.  After a moment her breathing clears.  There's still some residual pain but it should heal in time.

She turns to see Brox is not so lucky.  He screeches rolling about in obvious pain.  Patches of mold rapidly grow attacking his mouth, ears, eyes, other openings.  For a moment she worries that he'll be consumed but eventually the growth stops.  Brox is clearly shaken and seems hurt but the danger seems to have passed for now.

*Kaylee constitution damage: 2
Brox constitution damage: 12*


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 



Duncan descends after Kaylee.  The opening leads down into a smallish chamber large enough for 2-3 people to stand in, it opens forward and there's no sign of Kaylee.

A small cloud of dust rises up as he steps into the chamber, it seems too much for the minimal disturbance of his passage but other than a strange scent it doesn't bother him.

Advancing a bit he sees Kaylee in the next chamber, one clear of the mold.  She appears fine however Brox is covered in the reddish-brown mold and seems to be in pain.


----------



## Kuno (May 1, 2013)

"Brox!"  Kaylee yelled and rushed over to her companion.  "What is this stuff?"

Knowledge (Nature):
Roll(1d20)+5:
3,+5
Total:8

She will try to brush the stuff off, if that doesn't work, Kaylee will take some of her water and rinse him off.  "Don't come this way!"  Kaylee yells, hoping that nobody just runs into it.  One thing is certain she isn't going back.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 



Kaylee has no idea what it is.

It appears to be growing from Brox.  With a little scrubbing she can get it off (Brox appreciates it being off if not the cleaning process).  A quick examination suggests Brox will recover with time though he's clearly hurting from it.


----------



## Vergil (May 1, 2013)

"Kaylee! How's it goin? Yer wee man doesn't look too happy." Duncan says noticing Brox in pain. "That crap can't be good fer him. Ye mind if I wash it off?"

Duncan takes out his waterskin and tries to wash the mold off it.

He wonders if he's seen it before:

Dungeoneering:

1d20+4
12+4 = 16


----------



## Kuno (May 1, 2013)

"Thank you."  Kaylee looks toward Duncan.  "I don't know what that stuff is but it is definitely not good to be around."  She frowned looking over Brox then herself and Duncan.  Making sure there was no more around.  "We have to warn the others about that mold."  The druid looks the way they came with concern but will not venture near it, especially keeping Brox away.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2013)

((@Kuno: I was wrong on my initial post to you, I've edited and updated))


*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 




Seeing the mold's affect spurs something in Duncan's mind.  The mold is a rare type "Russet Mold."  It spawns spores whenever anything comes too close to it which rapidly grow from the soft tissues of the body and can consume the host.

If the host is killed it will spawn a number of small creatures called Vegepygmy's from the body of the slain creature.  One might assume some are nearby, they might take care about making too much noise.


----------



## Vergil (May 1, 2013)

Duncan realises what the mold is and relays the message to Kaylee,

"We need to be quiet aye?" he says whispering to Kaylee, "there are wee buggers that are no very nice. "

Duncan thinks about the Vegepygmys:

Dungeoneering
1d20+4
5+4 = 9

Duncan will cast Dancing lights and walks back as far as he can go without disturbing the mold again, in order to try and warn the group. He controls the lights to try and spell out the word "Danger" and lights the mold.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 



Other than their rather unique connection to the russet mold Duncan knows nothing about them.




Duncan sends off his lights up back to where the rest of the party is gathered.

((DC 5 int check for anyone to notice the lights are spelling something since you'll have to follow the path of the lights))


----------



## Kuno (May 1, 2013)

"Not very nice?"  Kaylee looks around her then picks up Brox before standing a little closer to Duncan.  "Do you think they will notice it?"  She whispers to him.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2013)

Roll(1d20)+5:
5,+5
Total:10

"It appears our friend Duncan has gotten himself into some trouble," Drell says, standing. "At least, I assume it's Duncan, as I know that he can cast this spell." He approaches the mouth of the cave, checking what he can see without going inside.


Perception

Roll(1d20)+7:
8,+7
Total:15


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2013)

Drell can see clearly down the entrance, it's a climb but not remotely challenging.  It appears to open into some sort of chamber, the reddish-brown mold seems thicker there.  There's no sign of Duncan or Kaylee.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2013)

Drell rolls his eyes and crawls down into the cave, but says nothing. He figures Duncan is obviously capable of speaking, as Dancing Lights has a verbal component, so the fact that he's not shouting for help points to silence being golden in this situation.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2013)

Ulysesn decides to  look inside as well
 1d20+7: 21 [1d20=14]
"Hmm isn't that the mold from earlier? It wouldn't be very healthy to go down there."
Ulysesn looks over towards Tassara 
"I think now would be the time to have those bolts be lighted up."
Ulysesn grabs a bolt out


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2013)

Beatrix stays her tongue, putting the earlier conversation with Drell behind. "You can't just go bouncing down in there alone...we all need to go." She starts in behind him. "I just finished saying right before she left we need to stop splitting up and now off two go and you get a message telling us that they're already in trouble..." 

She trails off. When she hears the fire suggestion she turns back. "We might want to be careful with fire down there, it could explode if there's anything around that's prone to do that."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Drell_ 




The climb down is easy enough and you finds it opens into a small chamber just large enough for 2-3 people filled with the brownish-red mold.  As soon as you approach the mold bursts a cloud of spores into the air, in shock you inhale deeply and is immediately wracked with stinging painful coughs through his slender elven form.  He staggers forward into the nearby chamber, through watery eyes he sees Duncan and Kaylee watching concerned.

The pain is intense, his lungs feel like they're burning and his breath is shallow.  You fall to your knees weakened and spots blur your vision.  After what seems like an eternity the pain fades and some strength returns though you feel very feeble and want nothing more than to lay down.

*Drell: Constitution damage -8con*





*Spoiler*: _Kaylee, Duncan_ 



To your surprise Drell appears on the opening to the mold chamber, before you can say anything or motion to him the mold explodes at him, not even waiting for him to enter!

He staggers in as mold clogs his mouth and eyes, he drops to his knees and for a moment you worry that his faint breathing will cease but much like Brox the growth slows and stops though Drell seems a shadow of his normal self.


----------



## kluang (May 1, 2013)

Zozaria looks at the mold, thinking

Knowledge Arcana

Roll(1d20)+7:
16,+7
Total:23


----------



## Kuno (May 1, 2013)

"Drell!"  Kaylee exclaims though catches herself before it came out as a yell.  "Shhhh...she hushes people.  "Not to loud..."  She whispers grabbing her waterskin and helping wash Drell off.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Zozaria_ 




As best Zozaria can tell the mold appears to be a natural phenomenon.


----------



## kluang (May 1, 2013)

"Well the mold isnt magic in nature...Strange."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2013)

"Oh you are kidding me!"
Ulysesn exclaims after drell enters
"No one else go in there okay. "


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2013)

"Natural things can hurt you too, we need a way to figure out what they're trying to tell us with that light show from earlier. It might be possible to avoid the issue completely then," Beatrix says.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2013)

((Beatrix started in then turned around.  Drell, Duncan, and Kaylee are through the "mold chamber"  Everyone else is still outside in the camp area))


----------



## Muk (May 1, 2013)

Raven will take out a torch and test out at the entrance if the torch burns away the molds. If it does, she'll ties the torch to the tip of her fullblade and wield the extended torch to burn away all the mold before moving forwards.

If the mold doesn't burn she'll just wait up stairs.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2013)

The torch fire has no particular effect on the mold.


----------



## Kuno (May 1, 2013)

Once Drell is stable Kaylee stands up.  "So now what..."  She mumbles to herself and turns away from the mold cave and looks around this one better.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
18,+8
Total:26

Brox Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
9,+8
Total:17


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2013)

Muk said:


> Raven will take out a torch and test out at the entrance if the torch burns away the molds. If it does, she'll ties the torch to the tip of her fullblade and wield the extended torch to burn away all the mold before moving forwards.
> 
> If the mold doesn't burn she'll just wait up stairs.





EvilMoogle said:


> The torch fire has no particular effect on the mold.


Ulysesn remembers seeing dust when Drell entered and thinks about it along with the mold for a moment.


"It doesn't burn,it's red, and it may emit some kind of dust..."
Ulysesn trys thinking of several ideas
:1d20+2: 22 [1d20=20]


----------



## Vergil (May 1, 2013)

"Can't they wear masks over their faces or somethin?" Duncan wonders and dispells the dancing lights and the casts it again, making it go crazy in its movement to attract attention and then spelling out the word "Mask" repeatedly.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 



There's not much to see from where you're at, the chamber curves around to the left where it appears to open into a much larger area.  You hear the occasional echoing of clicks like something hard being tapped against the stone from the larger area.  You're not sure what it is but it doesn't sound like a natural sound.

To see more you'd have to bring your light out of the chamber which might attract attention, do you want to do this?


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2013)

@Ulysesn: You don't know anything in particular about the mold.  You'd need to be trained in either Knowledge: Nature or Knowledge: Dungoneering to learn more.


----------



## Kuno (May 1, 2013)

"Duncan..."  Kaylee backs up a step.  She can't do much alone and isn't going to chance getting herself or her beloved Brox hurt again.  "Drell...I hear something coming from around the bend.  A tapping.  Do you hear it?  What do you think that is?"


----------



## Vergil (May 1, 2013)

Duncan looks back at Kaylee and just marvels at her for a second.

"Probably those beasties. Vegepygmys, dunno much about them. Do you? What about you Drell? You gonna be useful or are you just gonna look condescending whilst we do some real work?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2013)

((Knowledge: Nature for Veggies))


----------



## Kuno (May 1, 2013)

"Vegepygmys?  I'm not sure..."  Kaylee thinks for a moment but keeps her eyes on the bend.

Knowledge Nature:
Roll(1d20)+5:
12,+5
Total:17


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2013)

*Perception: *
   1d20-2 → [15,-2] = (13) 

Beatrix notices the pattern of the lights changing and she sees that Duncan, or whoever it is, is spelling a new word. Masks. 

Without saying anything she walks back and grabs some sleeping gear and takes her cloak. She wraps them around her body so that she's covered, covers her chest with a cloth and finally wets a cloth with her water skin.

She takes one of the sacks she carries and cuts holes in it for eyes emptying the contents into her pack. She covers her mouth with the wet clothe to test her breathing through it. 

"You know what they say, _nothing ventured, nothing gained," _she mutters a little prayer under her breath as she ties her hair up and and away and pulls the sack over her head and descends into the hole. She keeps the wet cloth on her mouth.

Acrobatics Check to try and move swiftly and gracefully through mold with as much disturbing as possible:
   1d20+6 → [13,6] = (19)


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2013)

Drell glares up at Duncan. "Maybe if you had sent a message a little more useful that just "danger", like, I don't know, "mold", I wouldn't be in this predicament," he whispered. "As it is, our best chance is to stay put until the rest of the group figures out a way of dealing with the mold."


----------



## Vergil (May 1, 2013)

"I wrote 'Danger' next to the mold! I though yer lot was meant te be smart, mind you you probably didn't even notice t seein as yer head is lodged fairly high up yer ass." Duncan says in an agitated whisper


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 




From Duncan's description of the mold Kaylee remembers hearing of the creatures it produces.  They're short plant-like humanoids.  They're intelligent but they can't speak (the clicking sounds are probably their method of talking to one another).

Individually they're not much of a threat.  Of course if there's enough of them they might be a concern.





*Spoiler*: _Beatrix_ 




Beatrix carefully climbs down into the mold-filled chamber.  Despite her care the mold sprays spores all over her, however none of it seems to bother her.  She quickly and carefully makes her way in to where the others wait.





*Spoiler*: _Drell, Duncan, Kaylee_ 



Something wrapped in blankets and bags descends into the mold chamber and walks through to where you await.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2013)

Beatrix steps into the cavern. "Why are we whispering?" she whispers stripping the sack off of her head. 

She glances at Duncan. "Thanks for the idea..."


----------



## Kuno (May 1, 2013)

"Are you guys not the least bit concerned about the tapping sound?"  She whispers to the pair that seem to be arguing again, then address the issue of what the things are.  "Yeah...they are short...human like..."  Kaylee continues to think about them for a moment.  "They can be fairly smart but that tapping...I think that is how they talk.  So we can assume there is more than one or they are talking to us..."  

Kaylee looked toward the bend the turned back quickly.  She was able to clamp a hand over mouth to muffle the scream as the pile of things came rushing through the entrance.  Once she sees Beatrix she calms down.  "There are some things around there..." Kaylee points to the bend.  "Shhh..."


----------



## Vergil (May 1, 2013)

Duncan looks at the robed thing and then notices the bulges from the chest area and tries to discern who it is.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Knowledge: breasts

1d20+20
12+20 = 32






"Is that you Beatrix?" he whispers


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2013)

"Stop looking at my chest!" she whispers, but her voice almost verges on speaking level. She covers her chest with her hands. 

"Someone's tapping on something..." she adds in a whisper.


----------



## Vergil (May 1, 2013)

"They're things of beauty lass, like a work of art ye have te admire them." he chuckles quietly, "The others coming? They'll look like a bunch of assassins eh?"


----------



## Kuno (May 1, 2013)

"Yeah.  They are called Vegepygmys."  Kaylee sighs again repeating what she said to Duncan.  "Small...human like creature that the mold makes.  That is how they talk so let's hope there aren't a lot of them talking."  She looks back toward the bend.  "Though I think they know we are here..."  Not wanting to tell them that she yelled when Brox was hit by the stuff.


----------



## Vergil (May 1, 2013)

"I doubt we'll be able te sneak past them - just waiting on the others before we slice em up."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "They're things of beauty lass, like a work of art ye have te admire them." he chuckles quietly, "The others coming? They'll look like a bunch of assassins eh?"



"They're sacred, like the rest of me. And much like _most of me_, something you'll never lay a hand or any other part on," Beatrix whispers as she sits down to strip her makeshift coverings off. 

"How would I know, I just darted down here while they were gabbing. I think they got the hint," she whispers. 



Kuno said:


> "Yeah.  They are called Vegepygmys."  Kaylee sighs again repeating what she said to Duncan.  "Small...human like creature that the mold makes.  That is how they talk so let's hope there aren't a lot of them talking."  She looks back toward the bend.  "Though I think they know we are here..."  Not wanting to tell them that she yelled when Brox was hit by the stuff.



"I think you're right, are they friendly?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2013)

After seeing Beatrix's actions and the word mask written out Ulysesn decides to wait.
"No use risking death" he thinks to himself
"But, I do need that water..."
He changes his mind and deciding to copy Beatrix making his way down slowly down.
I'll probably regret this somehow."


----------



## Kuno (May 1, 2013)

Rolling her eyes at the talk between Beatrix and Duncan the druid starts speaking. "Well...they are fairly intelligent."  Kaylee gives a, that's all I know face.  "I suppose they are like any other creature and it is hard to say.  If there is quite a few of them we might have an issue."  She chews on her lip for a moment.  "I say we don't rush in to kill them but be prepared if need be."  She shrugs then.


----------



## Vergil (May 1, 2013)

Duncan imagined a pair of sacred breasts and figured theyd be shining with holy light. He nodded at Beatrix thoughtfully.

"Aye. Well if they ever need a comforting embrace just let me know aye. You know, just for the sake of the team." Duncan smiles unaffected by the blatant rejection, he'd been shot down enough times not to care.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2013)

Kuno said:


> Rolling her eyes at the talk between Beatrix and Duncan the druid starts speaking. "Well...they are fairly intelligent."  Kaylee gives a, that's all I know face.  "I suppose they are like any other creature and it is hard to say.  If there is quite a few of them we might have an issue."  She chews on her lip for a moment.  "I say we don't rush in to kill them but be prepared if need be."  She shrugs then.



"We can't just come in here and kill them if there's another way, we're in their home after all, their laws, their traditions," Beatrix said. 



Vergil said:


> Duncan imagined a pair of scared breasts and figured theyd be shaking in fear. He nodded at Beatrix thoughtfully.
> 
> "Aye. Well if they ever need a comforting embrace just let me know aye. You know, just for the sake of the team." Duncan smiles unaffected by the blatant rejection, he'd been shot down enough times not to care.



"I took a vow, you ass. No sexual contact _whatsoever_. Maybe there would be reason to rescind that someday if the Valiant puts that option in front of me, but there's about as much chance of that man being you as there is of it being one of the little mold-people..."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2013)

"This conversation is pointless," Drell whispered. "Shouldn't we be able to traverse safely through the mold as long as we don't breath any of it in? Or is it harmful to the touch as well?"


----------



## Vergil (May 1, 2013)

"Still a chance though!" Duncan whispers with a wink and a smile.


----------



## Vergil (May 1, 2013)

"The mold is a rare type "Russet Mold." It spawns spores whenever anything comes too close to it which rapidly grow from the soft tissues of the body and can consume the host. If the host is killed it will spawn a number of small creatures called Vegepygmy's from the body of the slain creature." Duncan explains as if reciting from a book.


----------



## Kuno (May 1, 2013)

Kaylee just shook her head at Duncan before turning to Drell.  "When Brox and I went through, the spores attacked him everywhere  She gestures toward her eyes, nose, ears, and mouth.  "Like they were trying to take him over.  I believe from what Duncan said that is exactly what they were trying to do."  the druid bends over and picks Brox up.  "I don't want to chance loosing him..."  She hugged him closer and sighed before watching the other way again.


----------



## Crossbow (May 1, 2013)

Troyce begrudgingly eats his breakfast, gets dressed, and goes over the people still out in the clearing.

"Alright, I can't help but notice there's a lot less people present than when I fell I asleep. Did I miss anything important?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "This conversation is pointless," Drell whispered. "Shouldn't we be able to traverse safely through the mold as long as we don't breath any of it in? Or is it harmful to the touch as well?"



"I don't really want to ruin my perfect record of not getting ruined in that stuff to find out and you don't look like you'd manage a second trip. We need to push on." 



Vergil said:


> "Still a chance though!" Duncan whispers with a wink and a smile.


"There's really not," she says turning to Duncan.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2013)

"Wait, wait," Drell said, holding up a hand. "If the spores latch onto the host and grow, then what about the spores in my and I assume Kaylee and Brox's lungs? I know I breathed some in."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2013)

"Detect poison spell," Beatrix shrugs. "My mentor did it when I got bitten by a snake I played with."


----------



## Vergil (May 1, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "There's really not," she says turning to Duncan.




"Aye, they all say that in the beginning..." Duncan says his grin unfading, "Well considering we have a few folk no fairing too well I dinae want te risk any sort of combat. Broxxy and Penis-face took a nasty hit. I'd rather a few more folk get down here before we go further."


----------



## Kuno (May 1, 2013)

"Does anyone know that?  I could do it but I'm not set to do that one today."  Kaylee frowns.  "Definitely want to wait for more.  Good idea."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Aye, they all say that in the beginning..." Duncan says his grin unfading, "Well considering we have a few folk no fairing too well I dinae want te risk any sort of combat. Broxxy and Penis-face took a nasty hit. I'd rather a few more folk get down here before we go further."



After making his way through the mold like beatrix did Ulysesn makes his way towards the group fully covered.
"What are you guys doing down here? In fact why were you two down here to begin with you should know better than that. Do you have a deathwish or something?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2013)

"Hey, yeah. I said not to wander off right before you up and wandered off and now look that dog is hurt and so is the Elf," Beatrix says.


----------



## Kuno (May 1, 2013)

"He is not a dog he is a wolverine."  Kaylee hissed.  "And, I told you guys.  Apparently your petty arguments are more important then listening."  Her face turned red, she turned her back on them, and watched down the cave.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2013)

Ulysesn hears a large amount of clicking noises and feels the hairs on his neck go up
"What is that noise? Sounds like there are several of them to me and they are getting closer? I think we should get out of here; now."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2013)

((Ulysesn also makes it through without incident))


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2013)

"Brox and I most likely won't survive another trip through the mold," Drell said. "Kaylee won't abandon Brox and I'm willing to bet Duncan won't abandon Kaylee, so we're going to need to tough it out. Kaylee," Drell asked, "do the vegepygmies have any natural predators? Anything they would be scared of?"


----------



## Kuno (May 1, 2013)

"I don't know.  How can you tell there is a lot?"  Kaylee doesn't look back takes a step toward the bend.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
18,+8
Total:26


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "Brox and I most likely won't survive another trip through the mold," Drell said. "Kaylee won't abandon Brox and I'm willing to bet Duncan won't abandon Kaylee, so we're going to need to tough it out. Kaylee," Drell asked, "do the vegepygmies have any natural predators? Anything they would be scared of?"


"That's not very good, I think I have to go get Tassara then and  we will bring covering for the rest of you even Bronx." he added in a effort to calm Kaylee down
Before leaving back up Ulysesn wanted to know about the Vegepygmies to fully access the situation.
"Vegepygmies, what are those? Don't tell me they are those clicking noises."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2013)

The echoing in the caves makes it hard to tell but Kaylee thinks she counts as many as _sixteen_ different sources of clicks.  Only maybe half of them are close to where the group is though.


----------



## Kuno (May 1, 2013)

"Okay.  I agree, I think there are quite a few of them."  Kaylee grows quiet for a moment then speaks again.  "Go where?  We still have a mission to do and I don't remember seeing a way past the spot the bodies were piled."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2013)

"Wolverine sounds like something you're making up." She grimaced, she doesn't know anything about animals. "Look I can't heal an animal or anyone who's that badly hurt and I've never even tried to heal anyone before...we can't go back the way we came without getting rid of that mold and the little pig-whatever you called them are obviously aware we're here. We're safe here for the moment, but we have to either press on or clear this stuff out. Now I have, like, ten torches on me. Think we could light the place up?" asks Beatrix.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2013)

"We have no idea what burning the mold will do," Drell pointed out. "It could release fumes that are just as harmful. I say we try our luck with the creatures. We might be able to lure them into one spot with an illusion and then hit them with everything we've got."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "Okay.  I agree, I think there are quite a few of them."  Kaylee grows quiet for a moment then speaks again.  "Go where?  We still have a mission to do and I don't remember seeing a way past the spot the bodies were piled."



"That doesn't matter, we need to prepare before moving forward that was the whole point of NOT rushing in here."


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Wolverine sounds like something you're making up." She grimaced, she doesn't know anything about animals. "Look I can't heal an animal or anyone who's that badly hurt and I've never even tried to heal anyone before...we can't go back the way we came without getting rid of that mold and the little pig-whatever you called them are obviously aware we're here. We're safe here for the moment, but we have to either press on or clear this stuff out. Now I have, like, ten torches on me. Think we could light the place up?" asks Beatrix.



"Raven already tried after you went in, that won't work it doesn't burn. Both of us went through unscathed we can both go back up and tell the others and pull everyone back out."


Nicodemus said:


> "We have no idea what burning the mold will do," Drell pointed out. "It could release fumes that are just as harmful. I say we try our luck with the creatures. We might be able to lure them into one spot with an illusion and then hit them with everything we've got."


"If you do that I will leave you for dead." Ulysesn says gruffly


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2013)

"Let's stop threatening others," Beatrix gets between them. "I'm not going back up there, we could find another way out this way. Who knows if the mold people won't help us or be scared and just let us through. Our best bet is yelling back up there, if they already know we're here let's stop this pretentious whispering," said Beatrix.


----------



## Vergil (May 1, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "We have no idea what burning the mold will do," Drell pointed out. "It could release fumes that are just as harmful. I say we try our luck with the creatures. We might be able to lure them into one spot with an illusion and then hit them with everything we've got."



"That actually sounds like a decent plan. Think we can rig something up to kill the buggers all at once?"

((Does Kaylee know how much damage the vegemites can take?))


----------



## Kuno (May 1, 2013)

"You're right."  Kaylee uses her normal tone.  "I am in complete agreement with Beatrix.  I'm not going back up."  The blonde continues to look down the bend.  "But, Drell, I don't think we should plan on killing them right off the bat.  It could be that they will run or help even.  You never know."  She looks back at the group then.  "Maybe one of you can see around the bend."  She looks at the ones with elven blood.

More Knowledge Of Veggies:
Roll(1d20)+5:
14,+5
Total:19


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2013)

Vergil said:


> ((Does Kaylee know how much damage the vegemites can take?))


((They're pretty weak, on the order of the muckdwellers from back at the river.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Let's stop threatening others," Beatrix gets between them. "I'm not going back up there, we could find another way out this way. Who knows if the mold people won't help us or be scared and just let us through. Our best bet is yelling back up there, if they already know we're here let's stop this pretentious whispering," said Beatrix.



"If they are scared the last thing we should do is yell and make them think we are hostile with loud noises, they let us walk in without trying to hurt us it would stand to reason they will let us walk out."


EvilMoogle said:


> ((They're pretty weak, on the order of the muckdwellers from back at the river.))



((we are dead if they attack then))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2013)

Beatrix _Detect Evil_ in the direction of the little things she was told are clicking.


----------



## Vergil (May 1, 2013)

"Anyone here good at sneakin around? I used to know a rogue who could sneak in and out of bedroom windows without a sound. Could use one to see if how many there are round the bend? Either that or I'm just chargin in there makin scary noises. Maybe they'll just scuttle away."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((we are dead if they attack then))


((The muckdwellers that did 0 damage to the party?  ))

((This would perhaps be a difficult fight but like most battles it depends largely on how you fight, and mildly on luck.))



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Beatrix _Detect Evil_ in the direction of the little things she was told are clicking.


Beatrix detects no sources of evil within range of her ability.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2013)

"If we try to scare them off and only enrage them, we've lost our element of surprise," Drell says. "We might be able to gamble on them not attacking us, but do we really think they'll let us go, especially as injured as some of us are? Here's what I propose. I cast a silent image of myself, injured, limping into the chamber they're occupying. We can throw some objects, make some noises to attract as many of the things as we can. Once they attack the image, we hit them with everything we have - color spray, arrows, sword, anything."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "If we try to scare them off and only enrage them, we've lost our element of surprise," Drell says. "We might be able to gamble on them not attacking us, but do we really think they'll let us go, especially as injured as some of us are? Here's what I propose. I cast a silent image of myself, injured, limping into the chamber they're occupying. We can throw some objects, make some noises to attract as many of the things as we can. Once they attack the image, we hit them with everything we have - color spray, arrows, sword, anything."



"And what of the moss; a mere image might not set off? 
That plan stinks, I'm going to leave you all here and go back up while I have the chance of not being mauled to death by mold people and am going to hope you don't do anything stupid while I get real help."
Ulysesn turns his back on the party and slowly starts back the way he came re-tightening his protection against the spores and putting water on the cloth covering his mouth. 
With his guard ready he starts picking his pace up beyond that of a crawl.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Duncan, Drell, Beatrix, Kaylee_ 




As Ulysesn heads out back into the "mold room" he's greeted again by the cloud of spores from the mold.  His eyes sting from irritation from the spores and without thinking he rubs his face to clear them.  A moment later pain wracks his eyes and his vision blurs.  He tries to force his way through to climb but the pain is too distracting and he's forced to retreat back to the others.

After a few moments the pain mostly clears and he can focus again but the memory of the pain leaves him hesitant.

*Ulysesn: Constitution damage -4*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2013)

"Dammit, damn this stupid mold."
Ulysesn quietly seethes and then looks at Drell
"Fine I'll go along with that silly plan. But first we need to somehow get everyone else in here before we try it and with them coming in protected. We don't know how many of them there actually are in there."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2013)

Beatrix walks back to toward the moldy part of the cavern but doesn't enter it. "Can we stop pussyfooting around?" she asks. Then she yells back up to the others.* "Get down here, but be careful. The mold will try to get you to breath it in. Cover your nose and mouth like I did!" *


----------



## Vergil (May 2, 2013)

Duncan facepalms and turns to the entrance Kaylee is looking at, hoping the Vegetarians haven't been disturbed, he draws his Scimitar just in case and moves the dancing lights closer to him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 2, 2013)

"Oh you have to be kidding me." Ulysesn says under his breath
He draws out his crossbow loading it, then pulls a dagger out in one hand for it to be ready. He gets as close as he can towards the entrance without getting near the mold for fear of it going off(like what happened to drell) or being pressured by close combat into the mold(like say what happened to that archer with that cliff).


----------



## kluang (May 2, 2013)

"Sure, sure..." mumbles Zozaria and he close his nose and mouth and moves towards Beatrix.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2013)

Zozaria moves down into the cavern and through the moldy chamber.  The mold's spores burn his eyes however he shrugs it off without much of a problem.

*Zozaria: Constitution Damage -2*


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2013)

"Uhm..." Tassara will casts Bless spell for everyone.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 2, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Zozaria moves down into the cavern and through the moldy chamber.  The mold's spores burn his eyes however he shrugs it off without much of a problem.
> 
> *Zozaria: Constitution Damage -2*



"Welcome back to our stupid party. Crowded in here isn't it?"Ulysesn whispers to Zozaria


----------



## kluang (May 2, 2013)

"We're adventurers my friend. Common sense is very uncommon among the people who decide to be one."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Everyone in the cave_ 




Abruptly the somewhat random random clicking/thumping sounds fall silent except for a single rapid source.  It goes on for a few seconds in a complex pattern of sounds before everything falls silent again.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 2, 2013)

"I have a bad feeling about this."
Ulysesn looks around at the party
"We need to get into a good formation to defend beforehand."


----------



## Vergil (May 2, 2013)

"That's not ominous...I'm venturing forward, stay on yer toes." Duncan says and scratches his head. As quietly and slowly as he can, sneaks around the bend to try and see what's going on. If things start charging at him, he'll run back to the group

Perception:
1d20+0
16+0 = 16


----------



## Muk (May 2, 2013)

With the torch in her hand Raven will look around from above the cave.

She trying to see if she can't avoid the mold.

Spot:
1d20+-2
10+-2 = 8


If she can't she'll shrug her shoulder and climb down to join the rest of the group. She'll try to avoid the mold as much as possible.


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2013)

"Mes amis, I don't think we should go down there without some more fire. Animals and plants don't like fire, right? We  also should go back and tell Zakur about it the things living down there..." she calls out quite worried and passing from one side to the other.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2013)

((@$@# you forum, you ate my post!))


*Spoiler*: _Duncan/cave people_ 




Duncan pokes out of the cave with his light.  The next chamber is huge, roughly 40' across.  To his right it goes another 20' and he can see an exit to another area across the way.  To the left it goes on beyond the torchlight (>60').

Patches of the brownish-red mold grow in some places.  At least in this area it should be possible to avoid getting too close to them.

A group of eight short (~3') green humanoids stand in a rough arc some 20' from Duncan.  They carry bone spears, long for their size, and are covered in green fungus "clothes."  They watch Duncan carefully as he emerges.  One of them begins drumming the butt of his spear against the stone floor making dull thumping sound.  Quickly the others join in in a chorus, the rhythmic pounding has an almost jeering sound to it but none of the figures make any movement towards Duncan.




*Spoiler*: _Map for people that can see_ 









*Spoiler*: _Raven/cave people_ 




Raven climbs down carefully.  She notices that while the mold covers the floor and lower edges of the walls the upper parts are clear.  She climbs carefully along the edge of the chamber as high as she can.  The spores still spray up at her however they're much lighter and don't bother her at all.


----------



## Muk (May 2, 2013)

Shouting back up to Tassadra "Well, you can't really avoid these stupid molds. And I tried burning them earlier. Torch fire does not seem to be enough to burn them. We'd need more powerful fire to burn them."


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2013)

"Magical fire should work better than a torch...but... *sigh* alright, I'll go down." She will tie her rope outside and throw the other end inside so they can get out more easily. (( Or did someone already did this?))

She will take her time to climb down the same way Raven did to avoid the spores.


----------



## Vergil (May 2, 2013)

Duncan looks at them banging their spears on the ground and brings his dancing lights closer to the creatures and makes the lights do a little dance whilst he performs an old Hsittocs highland war dance

Perform (Dance):
1d20-1
7-1 = 6

After which he turns around, lifts up his kilt and shows them his arse.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Tassara/cave people_ 




Tassara climbs down to the "mold chamber" however climbing across the walls like Raven did looks too hard for her to even consider.  Taking care she quickly crosses the mold holding her breath and avoiding most of the spawn.




((Troyce is the only one left outside I think?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 




The mold men watch curiously as Duncan dances.  When he finishes one of them scrapes his bone spear-tip back and forth across the ground rapidly making a high pitch scraping sound.  A few of the others repeat the sound and the original one steps forward and thumps his spear butt against the ground soundly twice.

Duncan can't help but think the little guy wasn't impressed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 2, 2013)

Seeing Raven than Tassara enter Ulysesn greets them
"Welcome to the room of death may I take your ticket please?
Up ahead you will probably find our main attraction."
Ulysesn is clearly not very happy about the current situation on top of yesterday.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2013)

"By the Valiant...will you stop being so dramatic. We'd be much better prepared if you all stopped trying to make every decision with a slow bureaucratic parliament."


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2013)

"What's... what's that noise?"  Tassara ask Ulysesn  once she's down. "where is Monsieur Duncan?"


Perception check

1d20+9 → [17,9] = (26)


((Sounds like someone lifting his kilt!))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 2, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "By the Valiant...will you stop being so dramatic. We'd be much better prepared if you all stopped trying to make every decision with a slow bureaucratic parliament."



"And would you like to remind me how we all came to be in here before we were all that ready? 
Oh that's right poor decision making that was made on the moment by several people." 
Ulysesn making a point on the current situation.


soulnova said:


> "What's... what's that noise?"  Tassara ask Ulysesn  once she's down. "where is Monsieur Duncan?"
> 
> 
> Perception check
> ...



"Some kind of moss people, I don't know that much more than that besides that they make clicking noises and they have to do with that moss we went through. As for duncan?"
Ulysesn pausing to look in the direction he went. "Probably making an ass of himself knowing him."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "And would you like to remind me how we all came to be in here before we were all that ready?
> Oh that's right poor decision making that was made on the moment by several people."
> Ulysesn making a point on the current situation.
> 
> ...



"Aren't you the person who said 'oh the mold didn't injure me the first time through, let's run back in?" Beatrix makes a noise out of aggravation. 

"Ready your weapon,  Tassara. I'm sure that the mold people are frustrated by now and they're going to rush in here ready to kill us all...that's just the effect Duncan has on people," she says rolling her eyes.


----------



## Muk (May 2, 2013)

"Why's Duncan flipping his arse again? I don't think he lost a bet or drank any spirits, yet." Raven notices Duncan flipping his kilt. "And what are these moss people?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 2, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Aren't you the person who said 'oh the mold didn't injure me the first time through, let's run back in?" Beatrix makes a noise out of aggravation.


"At least I tried." He says defiantly 
"And now we have to deal with all of this."
Ulysesn re-readies his weapons a knife and crossbow for the no doubt many mold people.
"Ladies first." Ulysesn says with a chuckle towards Beatrix with some irritated malice.


----------



## Vergil (May 2, 2013)

"Ha, ye like me wee dance eh? Well anyone who can appreciate me granddaddy's dance cannae be that bad." He sits down and pulls out a ration from his backpack slowly and offers it to them


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ladies first." Ulysesn says with a chuckle towards Beatrix with some irritated malice.



"Alright, I'll go first then" Tassara lights her weapon and walks over where Duncan supposedly is with the mold people avoiding the spore zones.

"Hello? Monsieur Duncan? Mold people? Do you need help?" she calls outs to him  "Well, hello there..."  she sees Duncan is trying to share his meal with them and smile. 

"Good, good. My name is Sister Tassara of the Dream Weavers. You know the Dream Weavers?... Of the Lord of Dreams" she places her hands together like a prayer and then tilts her head like she's lying down on a pillow. 



Diplomacy Check
1d20+2 → [20,2] = (22)


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 




The little green man approaches Duncan cautiously, inspecting the ration.  Suddenly he swings the butt of his spear at Duncan's hand apparently trying to knock the ration from it however the tip of the spear catches on the stone floor throwing the creature off balance.  It staggers and strips over the haft of the spear ultimately collapsing in a pile.

The others rapidly tap the wooden end of their spears against the ground giving the impression of laughter for a moment.  The first creature pops back to his feet and slams the blunted end of his spear into the ground twice loudly, back turned to Duncan.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Duncan, Tassara_ 




As Tassara arrives the creature that had been separate scrambles back a few steps regarding her cautiously.

The creatures look back and forth at one another curiously after she speaks making quick and complicated series of taps and rubs of their spears against the ground.  A couple of them mimic her gesture with a clear look of confusion.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2013)

"I'm not liking the level of noise in there," Beatrix says clearly still frustrated. She sheaths her sword and continues slowly into the next room keeping her hands away from her waist. She can see from the food scattered on the floor that someone has tried to feed the little things. 

"D'awe, they're kind of cute--especially considering where they came from." She squats down but keeps her distance. "I guess they eat the same things we eat?" She lets Tassara continue to try talking with the little things not wishing to scare them by getting too close.


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2013)

> A couple of them mimic her gesture with a clear look of confusion.



"Yes, yes. Sleep. Dreams. God." she nods in excitement "(I think we are making some progress Monsieur Duncan)" Tassara whispers smiling to the mage.

She takes her waterskin and pours a little liquid on her hand. "See? Water. _Wa-Ter_. We are looking for Wa-Ter" she looks around. "_Ma-gic_ water" 

If she can... she will LIGHT the water.


----------



## Vergil (May 2, 2013)

"Aye, reminds me of talkin to my cousin Charlie who was dropped on his head."

Duncan pushes the food out towards them and backs off it.

He points to the mold, the points to himself and the rolls his eyes up, opens his mouth and sticks out a tongue, as if being strangled. He's concerned that the effect of the mold might get worse.


----------



## Crossbow (May 2, 2013)

Troyce looks at the cave entrance that everyone around him had passed through. "Well, looks like it's Ignore the Rogue Day. Let them endanger their lives, then. See if I care"

He marches angrily back to his backpack and put it on. "Even Tass just fuckin' slipped on in without so much as a 'Good Morning'. Unbelievable! I'm one of the strongest links! I'm a bastion of rational thought!" he grumbles, continuing to talk to himself.

"Screw it, I'm gonna go check on the corpse circle. At least _they _don't flee when I talk to them". He stomps grumpily along the ridge over to where the bonfire was started.


----------



## kluang (May 2, 2013)

"Moss people....Gross."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 2, 2013)

Ulysesn decides to stay behind everyone in the party that moved forward , but goes to a point he can see the mold people far as he can while putting away his weapons beforehand.
"There is enough of us here now for that I suppose."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Troyce_ 




Heading down the path Troyce finds (perhaps to his disappointment) that the bodies are still there, mostly intact.  The candles and oil burned off however beyond the occasional burned area the bodies are in the same condition as the night before.





*Spoiler*: _Cave people_ 




The green people watch with curiosity Tassara pours the water backing off suddenly when she lights the water up making sharp cracks of their spears on the floor at the sight of it.  They seem agitated about something it's not exactly clear what.

One of them inspects Duncan's food offering, bending low and sniffing at it but ultimately ignoring it.  Apparently it isn't interested in the food.  As Duncan motions it backs off putting itself between the mold and Duncan, shaking its spear at Duncan.  A few others join this one eyeing Duncan cautiously while tapping their clawed feet softly and quickly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2013)

"Why did you light the water? They might have just thought you were giving them water and accepted it as an offer," Beatrix says. 

"I really don't like how they're all doing that together again. Looks like they're not too pleased about us being here and the like," she swallows stepping back slightly.


----------



## Crossbow (May 2, 2013)

"Huh..." Troyce briefly considers setting fire to the possibly dried corpses. First, though, he goes over to find the fresher halfling and see if its belongings are still there.


----------



## Vergil (May 2, 2013)

"I'm not sure communicating with them is getting anywhere. Kaylee, do you know what they like te eat? Please don't say it's human flesh. They seem te like wee magic tricks and...me dancin but aside from that I cannae figure out how te get past them without gettin into a fight."

Duncan on a hunch takes a stone and mimics their tapping on the ground. "I'll be honest I don't have a scooby as te what I'm doin'"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2013)

"Your rock tapping communication can't be any worse than your spoken communication; maybe you can ask them if you can feel their tiny tits. I'm sure that will go over swimmingly," Beatrix says. Then she had an idea. "Maybe we could draw something to them? They might be able to tell that we mean water if we draw something similar to water," she suggests.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2013)

@Troyce: The party looted the three bodies that had things yesterday.  There's nothing left of value with the bodies.  They're still actively rotting, it will take many days for them to dry out sufficiently to simply light on fire.


----------



## Crossbow (May 2, 2013)

"Well, looks like someone _did _take it. So nice of them to tell me". 

Troyce decides to just take out a dagger and cut off an arm from one of the older bodies, just in case he ever needs some lightly roasted personflesh later on. After that he looks around to see if the trail continues beyond this point.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2013)

...  Okay, Troyce is now in possession of a rotting arm.

After a brief search of the area Troyce doesn't see an easy way to go on from the ledge with the bodies.  There are other ledges in the side of the wall but it would take climbing to get to them.  He can't make out any features to make any of them noteworthy from here.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 2, 2013)

Ulsysen growing impatient and frustrated; *groans loudly*
"Weren't you just saying that we shouldn't be  *"trying to make every decision with a slow bureaucratic parliament"* Beatrix?" Ulysesn says behind the group mockingly watching what is happening
"I don't want to be stuck in this cave much longer I hate enclosed spaces like this filled with deadly mold, so can we hurry this along?" He asks impatiently still fully covered from head to toe starting to sweat.


----------



## Muk (May 3, 2013)

Raven pulls out her mug and pours some water into it and puts it on the ground in front between those creatures. "Let's see what they'll do," Raven wonders.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 3, 2013)

The creatures watch Raven's actions with curiosity and seem to relax a little bit but none of them approach apparently still on edge about the party.


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2013)

> One of them inspects Duncan's food offering, bending low and sniffing at it but ultimately ignoring it. Apparently it isn't interested in the food. As Duncan motions it backs off putting itself between the mold and Duncan, shaking its spear at Duncan. A few others join this one eyeing Duncan cautiously while tapping their clawed feet softly and quickly.



Sense Motive

1d20+9 → [18,9] = (27)


"Uhm... they... don't like Monsieur Duncan making fun of the mold....? Or maybe they don't want it near the mold" Tassara gives them a long thoughtful look.


----------



## Muk (May 3, 2013)

"You mean like burning the mold?" Raven picks up her mug and drinks the water. She'll use her torch to burn some nearby mold. She waits to see the mold peoples reaction ready for some combat.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2013)

"Don't threaten the mold or hurt it if they're trying to protect it. That might somehow be their food or where they live. We can't just come down here and start setting their home on fire," Beatrix says from where she is sitting. Finally she stands and walks closer to the group of small creatures.

If the fire hasn't upset them then she's going to try and mime what she means. "Beatrix," she touches a hand to her chest and then taps on the ground awkwardly twice with her hand before pointing off in the general direction that they part is trying to go. "There." 

"Beatrix...there," she repeats the motions with the words.


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2013)

"What are you doing!?" Tassara exclaims in disbelief. "Mademoiselle Raven!" she will use the tip of her Halberd to stop the torch from reaching the mold. "Don't."

"Tassara" she follows Beatrix and copies her "There. Tassara there" she points to the other side. And she will slowly make her way.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 3, 2013)

Ulysesn readies his crossbow to his side underneath his cloak to fire in case the mold people make any movements of attack towards tassara.
(())
 [/COLOR]1d20+3: 19 [1d20=16]
:1d20+3: 21 [1d20=18]
 1d8: 6 [1d8=6]


----------



## kluang (May 3, 2013)

"Hello there mold...people. My name is Zozaria." says Zozaria, smiling and he walks closer to them. He inspect them.

Knowledge (Planes)

Roll(1d20)+7:
20,+7
Total:27


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 3, 2013)

As soon as Raven moves towards the mold with a torch the creatures make ready to attack.

Initiatives and actions please!


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2013)

"Wait, she didn't mean it! Wait!" 

Initiative

1d20+4 → [18,4] = (22)


"Why? Why would you do that?"

HP 32
AC 16

F+5, R+0, W+7


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Round 1-5*

Tassara will stay on *Total Defense* for most of the fight, unless someone else of the party requires healing... except Raven. She won't heal Raven.


Channel energy if needed

1d6 → [3] = (3)
1d6 → [3] = (3)
1d6 → [3] = (3)
1d6 → [2] = (2)
1d6 → [3] = (3)


----------



## Muk (May 3, 2013)

"Oh, I guess they do get angry at having the mold be burned," Raven notices their aggression.

Initiative:
1d20+0
17+0 = 17

"Guess there isn't much of a choice," Raven pulls her fullblade and enters combat.

Stats: Raven

attack

*Spoiler*: __ 




R1
1d20+5
12+5 = 17

R2
1d20+5
10+5 = 15

R3
1d20+5
5+5 = 10

R4
1d20+5
20+5 = 25

R5
1d20+5
11+5 = 16

crit confirm:
1d20+5
10+5 = 15




damage

*Spoiler*: __ 




r1
2d8+6
4,7+6 = 17

r2
2d8+6
7,4+6 = 17

r3
2d8+6
7,5+6 = 18

r4
2d8+6
5,7+6 = 18

r5
2d8+6
3,1+6 = 10

crit dmg:
2d8+6
8,1+6 = 15




((if raven had great cleave she could solo the entire group ))


----------



## Vergil (May 3, 2013)

Duncan sighs as leaps up. 

"Well if we're gonna do this then let's do this."

Duncan, not quite at 100% will stay as far back as he can and use ranged attacks unless they get too close at which point he will use Flare to dazzle them and his Scimitar to slice and dice. His priority is making sure Brox and Kaylee and Drell don't take damage. 

HP: 30
AC: 15
F: 4
R: 5
W: 2

*Init:*
1d20+5
13+5 = 18

Acid Splash:

*Spoiler*: __ 




*R1*
Atk:
1d20+4
7+4 = 11

Dmg:
1D3 = [3] = 3

*R2*
Atk:
1d20+4
12+4 = 16

Dmg
1D3 = [2] = 2

*R3*
1d20+4
16+4 = 20

Dmg
1D3 = [2] = 2

*R4*
1d20+4
6+4 = 10

Dmg
1D3 = [3] = 3

*R5*
1d20+4
18+4 = 22

Dmg
1D3 = [3] = 3

Couple of Extra rolls in case of Scimitar use:
Atk
1d20+0
17+0 = 17

Dmg
1d6+2
5+2 = 7

Atk
1d20+0
11+0 = 11

Dmg
1d6+2
3+2 = 5


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 3, 2013)

"THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT!"

HP: 26/26
AC: 14
Fort: +3 
Ref: +5 
Will: +1
The only way the enemies will be able to attack Ulysesn is if they have ranged or somehow defeat a party member in the way.
: 1d20+3: 8 [1d20=5]
R1
*Spoiler*: __ 



:1d20+3: 14 [1d20=11]
1d8: 5 [1d8=5]



r2
*Spoiler*: __ 



 1d20+3: 6 [1d20=3]
:1d8: 3 [1d8=3]



r3
*Spoiler*: __ 



 1d20+3: 23 [1d20=20]

: 1d8: 8 [1d8=8]



r4
*Spoiler*: __ 



:1d20+3: 20 [1d20=17]
 :1d8: 7 [1d8=7]



r5
*Spoiler*: __ 



 1d20+3: 8 [1d20=5]
1d8: 8 [1d8=8]


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2013)

"Well, it's about time we killed these things," Drell mutters.

*Initiative*
1d20+8 → [8,8] = *(16)*

HP: 10
AC: 14
F(-3) R (+4) W(+2)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Cast *Ray of Frost* on nearest baddie until dead, then switch targets. If any vegepygmies get close enough to threaten him, *Shift* backwards (watch out for the moss!), use *Color Spray* and then *Ray of Frost* them to death.

*Round 1*
1d20+4 → [17,4] = (21)
1d3→ [3] = (3)

*Round 2*
1d20+4 → [19,4] = (23)
1d3→ [2] = (2)

*Round 3*
1d20+4 → [18,4] = (22)
1d3→ [1] = (1)

*Round 4*
1d20+4 → [2,4] = (6)
1d3→ [1] = (1)

*Round 5*
1d20+4 → [10,4] = (14)
1d3→ [3] = (3)


----------



## Crossbow (May 3, 2013)

Troyce sulks back to the camp area with an air of bitterness. He decides to wait  for them to come back out. 

Unless, of course, he sees hears or smells anything from the cave to grab his interest.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 3, 2013)

Troyce will hear the sounds of combat once it gets started if he wants in on it.


----------



## Crossbow (May 3, 2013)

A crude ruckus reverberates out of the entrance. Troyce can't quite place it, but he can safely assume it is a symphony of ice magic, crossbow fire and terrible decisions.

Thinking briefly, he realizes that the party could have stumbled into a position that would be hard to back out from. He jams a piton into the ground near the moldy aperture, then affixes his waist to it by a rope before going through. A part of him hopes that they aren't all dead by the time he reaches them.

Edit: If the conflict is not resolved by the time he gets to it, he'll use his rapier to protect himself and others until the situation is resolved.

Initiative
1d20+4
18+4=22


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rapier attacks
1d20+1
15+1=16
11+1=12
15+1=16
20+1=21
11+1=12

Rapier damage
1d6+1
4+1=5
5+1=6
2+1=3
3+1=4
6+1=7


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 3, 2013)

Go ahead and add your combat actions Crossbow, I'll resolve your climb down at the same time as combat.


----------



## kluang (May 3, 2013)

"Crap..."

Initiative

Roll(1d20)+1:
19,+1
Total:20

Attack


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+2:
16,+2
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+2:
1,+2
Total:3

Roll(1d20)+2:
8,+2
Total:10

Roll(1d20)+2:
10,+2
Total:12

Roll(1d20)+2:
15,+2
Total:17



Damage


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d6)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Roll(1d6)+2:
6,+2
Total:8

Roll(1d6)+2:
6,+2
Total:8

Roll(1d6)+2:
6,+2
Total:8

Roll(1d6)+2:
3,+2
Total:5


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2013)

Beatrix grumbles a short apology to the Valiant before drawing her curve blade and she steps in to take up a defensive position near Tassara. She will not be moving to attack the creatures unless they come within range of the Cleric or someone else looks to be in danger. 

*Intiative: *
   1d20+7 → [20,7] = (27) 

*
Stat Block: *

*Spoiler*: __ 



*[SIZE=+1]Beatrix Stormstrike[/SIZE]*
Female Lawful Good Half-Elf Paladin, *Level* 1, *Init* +7, *HP* 25/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 13, *Fort* +2, *Ref* +5, *Will* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*  Elven Curve Blade * +6 (1d10+5, 18?20/?2)
*  Raiper * +6 (1d6+3, 18?20/?2)
*  Longbow * +6 (1d8, x3)
*  Studded leather*, *  Buckler* (+3 Armor, +5 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 20, Con 11, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 14
*Condition* None 




Attack Rolls:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+6 → [6,6] = (12) 
   1d20+6 → [2,6] = (8) 
   1d20+6 → [5,6] = (11) 
   1d20+6 → [16,6] = (22) 
   1d20+6 → [20,6] = (26)



Damage Rolls: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d10+5 → [6,5] = (11) 
   1d10+5 → [8,5] = (13) 
   1d10+5 → [6,5] = (11) 
   1d10+5 → [1,5] = (6) 
   1d10+5 → [4,5] = (9)





Crit Confirm:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+6 → [17,6] = (23)


 

Crit Damage:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d10+5 → [5,5] = (10)


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 4, 2013)

Round 1:

Tassara and Beatrix fall back toward the entrance taking up defensive positions.

Several of the fungal creatures advance on Raven however all of their attacks are clumsy and even surprised she manages to avoid their crude efforts.  Zozaria moves forward to assist Raven, cutting down one of her attackers even as Raven strikes one down herself.  Several more of the creatures attempt to strike at Zozaria but their efforts find no more success.

Several more of the creatures advance on the defending Beatrix and Tassara however they expertly parry the crude bone spears.  The ranged attackers from the back of the party fire their volleys however only Drell connects, freezing part of one of the Vegepygmies.

Meanwhile outside Troyce hears the sounds of the party in combat and descendes to help, the pollen from the mold burns at him as he moves through the chamber to get to the party (Troyce: *-2Con*)

*Round 2:
*Beatrix reluctantly strikes at one of the creatures attacking her however her heart isn't in it and the creature easily dodges her attack.  Tassara maintains her defense even in the face of attack carefully maneuvering her halberd to parry attacks.

Troyce moves forward through the ranks of the party to engage one of the creatures, he stabs it with his rapier cleanly but is mildly surprised to see no blood when he pulls it out.

Zozaria and Raven attempt to thin the ranks around them but the small creatures prove slightly too agile to pin down.  The ranged attackers fire off their bolts and magics, the mages combine to take down one of the creatures but Ulysesn's bolt misses the target again.

All of the creatures step towards Raven and attack their current targets.  All of the creatures miss, most of the party could have stood still not defending themselves and they still would have missed.  The party could swear that the random sounds of spears being parried or striking the ground made the sound of a voices saying "@#$@ing dice" but that would be ridiculous so they must be mistaken.

*Round 3*:
Beatrix attacks one of her attackers, again her halfhearted efforts fail to meet their targets.  Tassara again steadies herself to defend against the onslaught.

Raven and Zozaria again try to repel some of their attackers but again fail to hit the small and quick targets.  The mages again team up to finish off one of the little green men dropping the frozen, acid burned body.

Ulysesn fires a bolt catching one of the creatures directly through the eye.  It's not clear exactly what sort anatomy these things have but apparently he hit something important because it drops still.

8 more of the fungal creatures charge out from the leftern part of the cavern to assist their brothers and sisters.  The 11 remaining creatures attack, this time through sheer numbers two connect with Raven (Raven: *-9hp*) and one slips through Tassara's tight defenses (Tassara: *-3hp*).

*Round 4:
*Beatrix attempts again to ward off her attackers however the nimble creatures evade her efforts.  At the same time Troyce strikes again with his rapier skewering his target but again the creature seems not to notice or care.

Zozaria's attack is parried by the stone tipped spear though the force of it drives one of his attackers back a step.  Raven's opponent attempts the same maneuver however her heavy blade slices straight through the spear cutting wood and plant alike down to the stone.

The mages and Ulysesn pick the same target again to hit and between their three attacks one of Tassara's opponents drop.

The remaining fungus creatures attack again.  Dealing light wounds to Raven and Zozaria (Raven *-2hp*, Zozaria: *-2hp*).

*Round 5:
*Beatrix finally connects with one of the creatures, her long slender blade splitting the creature open and dropping it to the ground.  Troyce again attempts to hurt his seemingly impervious opponent, this time he is rewarded by a gout of sap when he pulls his rapier out, the creature stares shocked for a moment before dropping still.

Zozaria and Raven both manage to land sound hits on their opponents knocking the small creatures to the ground still.  And the mages team up to put down the last figure threatening Tassara.  Ulysesn's attack flies wide as he's unable to find an opening against the small creatures so close to their larger opponents.

The remaining four creatures all fail to hit their targets but they show no signs of letting up.

*Round 6: *(Cleaning up for the party since it's essentially over)
Beatrix and Raven connect with their targets striking them down.  The last two creatures miss their targets as the melee party members surround them.  Duncan blasts one of the creatures with acid however the damage isn't enough to drop it.  Everyone else is apparently cursed by the DM's dice rolls.

*Round 7:
*Beatrix and Troyce finish off the last two defiant creatures and at last the are is still and quiet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2013)

Beatrix cleans her blade free of what's left of the small attackers as  he speaks. "This isn't what we came down here to do. No one said anything about going into caves to slaughter innocent, intelligent creatures," she says. 

She sheaths her weapon and starts to move the bodies together into a little group. "I'm going to try to send them off with some manner of respect," she says as she continues to move them into a neat pile.


----------



## Vergil (May 4, 2013)

Duncan sheathes his sword and looks at the poor little bastards.

"I don't think there was any other way, we were communicatin but not well, it'd have taken us days to get any sort of meaninful conversation or info out of them. And we tried but we just don't have that much time on our hands, we got te kick this magebane's are before he kills any more."

"If it sounds as if I'm tryin te justify this - it's cos I am. Beatrix, ye need a hand wi anythin? I'm no sure what a proper send off is te ye so jest lemme know if ye need a hand wi anythin'" He looks at the mold.

"Though I doubt this cave will be empty fer too long. This mold basically kills ye and from yer corpse, out pops one of these buggers. Circle of life an all that. I'm sure some of the local wildlife will unwittingly help repopulate it."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2013)

"I could use some help, thank you," she says moving the little things. "If that's where they come from then we need to kill that mold in the entry way. Enough fire or even a little acid would probably do it. There's more mold in here, but we could just put up a sign--it'd have to wait for later, but people need to know not to wander into the stuff," Beatrix says.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I could use some help, thank you," she says moving the little things. "If that's where they come from then we need to kill that mold in the entry way. Enough fire or even a little acid would probably do it. There's more mold in here, but we could just put up a sign--it'd have to wait for later, but people need to know not to wander into the stuff," Beatrix says.


"If that's where they come from they aren't so sweet and innocent." Ulysesn puts his crossbow away making sure it isn't loaded.
"If it has a hard time burning we could try freezing it. We have the magic for it don't we?" he suggests.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2013)

"We might be able to freeze it," Drell says, hobbling over to the corner that separates the chamber where the fight took place from the chamber with the mold. He'll stand as far away from the mold as he can and hit it with a careful Ray of Frost.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "If that's where they come from they aren't so sweet and innocent." Ulysesn puts his crossbow away making sure it isn't loaded.
> "If it has a hard time burning we could try freezing it. We have the magic for it don't we?" he suggests.



"It's a safe bet that with your noble blood you come from a line of people who oppressed, murdered, warred and raped their way to power--does that qualify you as evil? I can look at something and tell if it's loyalties lie with vileness and theirs didn't. They were spawned by something that by all accounts seems to be naturally occurring and were just protecting their home, that hardly makes them not innocent," Beatrix is getting into a huff and it's clear that she's upset with the conversation. She continues to stack the bodies until they're all in a pile.


----------



## Muk (May 4, 2013)

"I am not so sure if i would call resurrecting zombie plants 'innocent'. It's like calling a walking lich innocent," Raven says to Beatrix's complaint. "Anyways, now that the way is clear which way do we go? We still need to find the water. About the mold, at least torch fire doesn't do squad to the mold. Maybe magical fire or ice or acid will do the trick. Torch fire at least didn't. I tried twice and it did nothing."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "It's a safe bet that with your noble blood you come from a line of people who oppressed, murdered, warred and raped their way to power--does that qualify you as evil? I can look at something and tell if it's loyalties lie with vileness and theirs didn't. They were spawned by something that by all accounts seems to be naturally occurring and were just protecting their home, that hardly makes them not innocent," Beatrix is getting into a huff and it's clear that she's upset with the conversation. She continues to stack the bodies until they're all in a pile.



"I'm sure as you will find as you get older that evil can exist in nature. While the creatures themselves might not qualify so this mold certainly does. Speaking of many of us are infected by that mold and I'm hoping that none of us start sprouting up mold people from ourselves. "
He looks towards duncan for an answer
"Do you know of a way to get rid of it Duncan?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I'm sure as you  will find as you get older that evil can exist in nature. While the  creatures themselves might not qualify so this mold certainly does.  Speaking of many of us are infected by that mold and I'm hoping that  none of us start sprouting up mold people from ourselves. "
> He looks towards duncan for an answer
> "Do you know of a way to get rid of it Duncan?"



"Don't make this about my age like you're so wise and worldly," Beatrix says before turning to Raven in an attempt to calm herself down.



Muk said:


> "I am not so sure if i would call resurrecting zombie plants 'innocent'. It's like calling a walking lich innocent," Raven says to Beatrix's complaint. "Anyways, now that the way is clear which way do we go? We still need to find the water. About the mold, at least torch fire doesn't do squad to the mold. Maybe magical fire or ice or acid will do the trick. Torch fire at least didn't. I tried twice and it did nothing."



"Well we're going to be trapped down here if that's the only way out. The climb out of that stuff would kill us," Beatrix says. "Fire might not be the best idea because it could suck all of the air out of the cave. We need to make sure that there's another ventilation source at least."


----------



## Vergil (May 4, 2013)

"Aye we noticed," Duncan says to Raven as he helps Beatrix with the bodies, "I cannit be arsed talkin about whether they were good or evil, they were jest doin what comes naturally, jest like we did. Clashes of interest is all."

"This mold is rare, I don't know if folk can study it but that's all I'd do with it. Even if ye destroy one patch I'm sure there's a bunch of others we can't see that'll just grow back and take its place. Besides I'm not really for destroyin this stuff, like I said it is rare. When we get back te town we can warn folk about it if ye like."

"As for another way out - let's see further in the cave before we destroy this stuff. There might be another way out. If not, then we come back and we can at least make a clearing."


----------



## soulnova (May 4, 2013)

Tassara helps Beatrix pile the bodies in silence. She wears a frown on her face for most of the time and avoids looking at Raven. 

Tassara gives a heartfelt  prayer  for the Mold People. 

"We should go. There's nothing we can do right now about the mold or your infection. We must go forward. Now."


Perception Check for sound of water

1d20+9 → [12,9] = (21)


Survival

1d20+5 → [12,5] = (17)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Aye we noticed," Duncan says to Raven as he helps Beatrix with the bodies, "I cannit be arsed talkin about whether they were good or evil, they were jest doin what comes naturally, jest like we did. Clashes of interest is all."
> 
> "This mold is rare, I don't know if folk can study it but that's all I'd do with it. Even if ye destroy one patch I'm sure there's a bunch of others we can't see that'll just grow back and take its place. Besides I'm not really for destroyin this stuff, like I said it is rare. When we get back te town we can warn folk about it if ye like."
> 
> "As for another way out - let's see further in the cave before we destroy this stuff. There might be another way out. If not, then we come back and we can at least make a clearing."



"They said no one ever made it back out, perhaps those things were the other people that were sent to collect the water, or what was left of them," Beatrix says. 



soulnova said:


> Tassara helps Beatrix pile the bodies in silence. She wears a frown on her face for most of the time and avoids looking at Raven.
> 
> Tassara gives a heartfelt  prayer  for the Mold People.
> 
> ...



Beatrix puts her arm around Tassara. "I agree, we do need to move on. Since we're so far down there's not a need to worry about losing daylight, but I'd still like to try and keep a schedule that corresponds with the outside world."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2013)

"Agreed lets move forward and hope frost is enough to carve our way through."

"Lady Tassara many of the others have been wounded can you heal them before we move on?"
 1d20+7: 24 [1d20=17]


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 4, 2013)

The frost doesn't seem to have any noticeable effect on the mold (well, it covers it in frost but it doesn't change in any way that makes you think it's dead).

Tassara can't hear the sound of water from either direction.  The exit on the right seems to be slightly declined, if she were searching for _natural_ water that would be more likely to come across something.

From where the party is at there are essentially 3 exits.  Back the way they came (through the "mold room").  Follow the large chamber they are in to the left (the direction where the second wave of Vegepygmies came from).  Exit into some sort of tunnel across the chamber on the right.

There are patches of the russet mold here and there but assuming the party is careful there's nothing that can't be avoided, here at least.


----------



## Vergil (May 4, 2013)

Int on how to kill mold.
1d20+3
17+3 = 20

"Well, I know how to remove mold in general, had a nasty bit of it in the school. We can use vinegar but I reckon the acid might do the trick. If that don't work we can always rub it off from a safe distance. Maybe make a makeshift mop."



Duncan will try using the acid splash on the mold.


----------



## soulnova (May 4, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Agreed lets move forward and hope frost is enough to carve our way through."
> 
> "Lady Tassara many of the others have been wounded can you heal them before we move on?"
> 1d20+7: 24 [1d20=17]



Tassara looks at Ulysesn with a strange expression, between guilt  and... something else. She turns to the party and sighs.

*"I must make something clear, Monsieur  Ulysesn. I wish I didn't have to... but I have to. From now on, I won't heal the reckless ones. Those who endanger the lives of others just because. We let those murderers go without punishment... and now we have slaughtered these people. This is the only way I have to ensure it won't happen again."*


"I won't heal Mademoiselle Raven"


----------



## Vergil (May 4, 2013)

"I'm still torn up after yesterday!" Duncan says to Tassara pointing to his wounds


----------



## Crossbow (May 4, 2013)

"Excuse me..." Troyce coughed a bit, shaking off the fungal fluids from his weapon. "Is nobody going to mention how ridiculous this whole idea was? I don't remember any discussions or strategic huddles or-"

The cleric's words reverberate in his mind. "Wait, you let them go? _Why_? I thought you people were all crazy hyped about killing those bastards!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 4, 2013)

Acid makes contact with the mold with a slight hiss dissolving a small patch of the growth.  It would take some effort but it should be possible to clear a patch of mold in this manner with a few minutes of work.


----------



## Muk (May 4, 2013)

"No clue why they were to rampant about killing them. I wasn't part of the discussion, anyways Duncan let them go after a good night sleep. And Tassy you are being a hypocrite. If you don't want to help us, that's fine just leave go back up the cave. I have no use for someone who's being a hypocrite just cause some lousy cute plant zombies where dancing to Duncan's leg sword. If you can't get over the fact that we are actually here and trying to get something accomplished go back to you cloister.

Naive and hypocritical dreamers have no place in a fight of life and death. And I was certainly not reckless. It was either we walk through the mold pass them or spend at least a week or two trying to communicated with them. I don't have the rations to spend a week underground nor do I have the time for it. And I am certainly not walking through the mold when it is poisonous enough to injure you people.

Burning the molds or removing mold was our best option, if they can't communicate with us in any civilized ways then it comes down to the communication with fists. You don't like it, solve the problem next time ahead of time in a timely manner," Raven says angrily.

Afterwards she pulls out a coin. Heads (Odd) Left and Tails (Even) Right.
1d4+0
2+0 = 2

"I am heading towards the right side," Raven says after her ramble. "You are welcome to follow or stay, whichever you prefer."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "Excuse me..." Troyce coughed a bit, shaking off the fungal fluids from his weapon. "Is nobody going to mention how ridiculous this whole idea was? I don't remember any discussions or strategic huddles or-"
> 
> The cleric's words reverberate in his mind. "Wait, you let them go? _Why_? I thought you people were all crazy hyped about killing those bastards!"



"I wasn't that happy about it either nor was Tassara due to them killing people while they slept. We didn't touch a hair on their pretty little heads."


soulnova said:


> Tassara looks at Ulysesn with a strange expression, between guilt  and... something else. She turns to the party and sighs.
> 
> *"I must make something clear, Monsieur  Ulysesn. I wish I didn't have to... but I have to. From now on, I won't heal the reckless ones. Those who endanger the lives of others just because. We let those murderers go without punishment... and now we have slaughtered these people. This is the only way I have to ensure it won't happen again."*
> 
> ...



"Tassara if that is the case you can't heal yourself either for it would be reckless not to heal her. If you are not going to heal her; heal everyone else. I know Duncan really needs it."


Muk said:


> "No clue why they were to rampant about killing them. I wasn't part of the discussion, anyways Duncan let them go after a good night sleep. And Tassy you are being a hypocrite. If you don't want to help us, that's fine just leave go back up the cave. I have no use for someone who's being a hypocrite just cause some lousy cute plant zombies where dancing to Duncan's leg sword. If you can't get over the fact that we are actually here and trying to get something accomplished go back to you cloister.
> 
> Naive and hypocritical dreamers have no place in a fight of life and death. And I was certainly not reckless. It was either we walk through the mold pass them or spend at least a week or two trying to communicated with them. I don't have the rations to spend a week underground nor do I have the time for it. And I am certainly not walking through the mold when it is poisonous enough to injure you people.
> 
> ...


Ulysesn shakes his head back and forth and waits for the group to make a decision.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Raven_ 




Raven enters the tunnel opening, almost immediately there's a fork in the tunnel.  The left side twists a bit and runs the length of her torchlight.  The right path is built up with a crude wooden barricade.  It's very poorly constructed, torchlight flickers through holes in it but she can't make out many details beyond.

There are bodies of fives slain vegepygmies on the ground near the barricade.  Beyond that there is no sign of the mold in this passage.


----------



## Crossbow (May 4, 2013)

"May I chip in that splitting up is an even worse idea that crawling recklessly into a crevasse with little to no foresight?" 

Troyce slowly and empathetically approaches Tassara. "Listen, I know that remorseless killers can make poor company, but we're all on the same side here. Please don't make this into a big deal."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2013)

"Setting something on fire that they were trying to protect is a lot different than just walking through an seeing what they did...which no one tried, by the way, because before we could give it a go someone else threatened them."

Beatrix started to head in after Raven reluctantly. "We have to stay together, but shouldn't we at least get more to go on than a coin flip?"


----------



## Vergil (May 4, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "Excuse me..." Troyce coughed a bit, shaking off the fungal fluids from his weapon. "Is nobody going to mention how ridiculous this whole idea was? I don't remember any discussions or strategic huddles or-"
> 
> The cleric's words reverberate in his mind. "Wait, you let them go? _Why_? I thought you people were all crazy hyped about killing those bastards!"



"Don't think I was mate, all's fair out here. And I've never been in a huddle, I suppose it'd be quite a good opportunity to look down the girls' armor. Aye Right! Group huddle! No-one? Ach well."



Crossbow said:


> "May I chip in that splitting up is an even worse idea that crawling recklessly into a crevasse with little to no foresight?"
> 
> Troyce slowly and empathetically approaches Tassara. "Listen, I know that remorseless killers can make poor company, but we're all on the same side here. Please don't make this into a big deal."



Yeah, considering some of us aren't fairin too hot, I think stickin together makes sense, so I'm good goin right, seein as Miss shit fer brains, and I say that in the nicest way possible, has decided to go right. Right after I make sure the mold is cleared from the entrance. Jest leave some markings and I'll catch up wi you lot once I'm done."



EvilMoogle said:


> Acid makes contact with the mold with a slight hiss dissolving a small patch of the growth.  It would take some effort but it should be possible to clear a patch of mold in this manner with a few minutes of work.



Duncan heads back to the moldy section and begins to work on removing it via acid splash.


----------



## Muk (May 4, 2013)

"By all means if you want to take the lead, I'll let you decide. Besides I found per my luck some sort of wooden barricade and some corpses. Air is flowing through the barricade," Raven notices the torch flickering. "It might be worth it to open up the barricade or explore the left end first and then come back to the barricade."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2013)

"More bodies? So it's possible that someone else made it this far? I suppose we had better check that way," Beatrix agrees.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2013)

"They need a voice of reason before they probably decide to do something stupid." He sighs
Ulysesn decides to go to the right after Raven and Beatrix 
He sees a barricade and some corpses with Raven and Beatrix in front of them.
 "A Barricade? Why would a barricade be here?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "They need a voice of reason before they probably decide to do something stupid." He sighs
> Ulysesn decides to go to the right after Raven and Beatrix
> He sees a barricade and some corpses with Raven and Beatrix in front of them.
> "A Barricade? Why would a barricade be here?"



"Probably for the same reason there's dead bodies, someone didn't want these little guys getting through," Beatrix says. 

"Any idea how fresh the bodies are by looking at them?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Probably for the same reason there's dead bodies, someone didn't want these little guys getting through," Beatrix says.
> 
> "Any idea how fresh the bodies are by looking at them?"



"I doubt that they are fresh to begin with considering how they are birthed. Tassara would know more than me, but I'm guessing we can tell by the mold's state; You would have to ask her what it means.
He then looks at the barricade again in consideration
 "About that barricade however, whose to say it isn't trapped if they don't want things getting in?"


----------



## kluang (May 4, 2013)

"Interesting...Where is our resident rogue? We need him to check for any traps."


----------



## soulnova (May 4, 2013)

"Of course I'll heal the rest. You did not try to set fire to the mold.  I would not let you die either. I'm not simply a convenient healer, mes amis. I earned this power through faith on the Night Watchman. I will fight for you to dream one more night and see a new dawn. I only ask of you, you do not slay or endanger the Dreams of others without a  reason."  

It is strange... Tassara seems to use Dreams as synonym of Life itself. She motions everyone else to gather around here. "I'll heal you now" she takes out her pouch of Blessed Sand and uses it as a focus.

_"Lord of Dreams, grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change, the courage to change the things I can, and the wisdom to know the difference.”_ she prays and a warm energy floods the wounded.


Channel energy

1d6 → [4] = (4)

"Do you need more healing?" 

She will also check if they have been affected by the fungus.
Heal - Skill

1d20+9 → [5,9] = (14)

(( Tassara would have used her remaining healings at the end of the day to make sure everyone was on full HP. I wasn't aware Duncan was still hurt.   sorry about that))

Tassara glances ahead. "More bodies you say?"  she will carefully follow Beatrix 

Heal - How long have they been killed?

1d20+9 → [7,9] = (16)


----------



## Crossbow (May 4, 2013)

"The resident rogue has a freakin' name, Zoey. I'm not a utilty". Troyce is clearly intrigued by the prospect of detecting and/or disabling traps.

"Alright, Tass does have a point, even if it's framed in admittedly ominous religious overtones. Frankly we should all learn to be more diplomatic and make less dumb choices. Doesn't me we should resign people to dying or anything, but still. Now if you'll excuse me..."

He slinks over to the right portion until he can see the barricade, at which point he'll stop and look for traps.

Perception
1d20+4+1
2+4+1=7


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "The resident rogue has a freakin' name, Zoey. I'm not a utilty". Troyce is clearly intrigued by the prospect of detecting and/or disabling traps.
> 
> "Alright, Tass does have a point, even if it's framed in admittedly ominous religious overtones. Frankly we should all learn to be more diplomatic and make less dumb choices. Doesn't me we should resign people to dying or anything, but still. Now if you'll excuse me..."
> 
> ...


"It's better to have two people looking as opposed to one. I shall look as well even if I don't know how to disarm any."
1d20+7: 21 [1d20=14]


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 




Duncan's currently at 23/30, Raven's at 23/34, everyone else is at their max HP.

Numerous people have constitution damage from the fungus however everyone seems to have fought off the infection.  Tassara might be able to help them recover faster with long term care but there's nothing she can do for them in the short term to recover (alternatively there's nothing that _needs_ to be done for them in the short term).

The creatures are more plant than animal so it's tough to tell when they died, she would guess older than a day but not much beyond that.  They were killed with a large blade that vaguely reminds her of her own halberd (though it's clearly different).




As Troyce approaches the barricade there's signs of movement behind the barricade, in a flash something rushes the shoddy construction and a bardache blade darts through one of the holes in the barricade cutting the rogue as he struggles to dodge (Troyce: *-8HP*).  Just as quickly as it darted out it's pulled back in.

It's tough to see details through the wall but the creature is apparently dull grey not unlike the stone itself and seems vaguely reptilian.


----------



## Crossbow (May 4, 2013)

Troyce shambles back over to the group with one arm over his wound. 

"Well, the good news is I've detected the trap..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce shambles back over to the group with one arm over his wound.
> 
> "Well, the good news is I've detected the trap..."



"And the bad news is you triggered it? I couldn't make anything out from that far away unfortunately besides you being hurt, so what is triggering the trap?"
Ulysesn looks over to Tassara
"He looks hurt pretty badly."


----------



## Crossbow (May 4, 2013)

"Well, I wasn't going to say anything..." he said before coughing a bit. He briefly worries that the spores will infect the open wound but dismisses it as paranoia.

"Anyway, this trap isn't just a tripwire mechanism or anything. I think it's manned by some living entity. In fact, it could be less a trap as it is some asshat who likes to stab people from behind wooden boards. If anyone has any spells to blind or destroy from a safe distance, maybe try that", he suggested. "Or I suppose we could just take the other path, but who's to say what's being protected on the right?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "Well, I wasn't going to say anything..." he said before coughing a bit. He briefly worries that the spores will infect the open wound but dismisses it as paranoia.
> 
> "Anyway, this trap isn't just a tripwire mechanism or anything. I think it's manned by some living entity. In fact, it could be less a trap as it is some asshat who likes to stab people from behind wooden boards. If anyone has any spells to blind or destroy from a safe distance, maybe try that", he suggested. "Or I suppose we could just take the other path, but who's to say what's being protected on the right?"



"Then it sounds like something Duncan or Drell can cover it. Can you describe what you mean by manned before we try to do anything?"


----------



## Crossbow (May 4, 2013)

"Well, there was someone or someTHING behind it, and it seemed alive and moving and also sort of gray. I suppose it only makes sense that it was at least tangentially responsible for the blade that so rudely introduced itself to my flesh."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "Well, there was someone or someTHING behind it, and it seemed alive and moving and also sort of gray. I suppose it only makes sense that it was at least tangentially responsible for the blade that so rudely introduced itself to my flesh."



"I see in that case... If we don't know what it is and it wields a blade it might be intelligent. Anything else you might remember about it? Anything at all this is the only way we might know what it is and be able to communicate."


----------



## kluang (May 5, 2013)

"Gray and scaly, you say uhhhh... whats your name again?"

INT

Roll(1d20)+3:
14,+3
Total:17


----------



## Muk (May 5, 2013)

Raven will pick up one of the dead bodies and toss it towards the barricade. "Let's see if this triggers that spear," Raven says curiously. If the spears shoots out she'll yell towards the barricade, "mind opening the barricade?"

If not she'll use her large wooden shield to protect herself from a frontal spear attack and bust through the barricade with her strength.

Strength Check:
1d20+4
17+4 = 21


----------



## Crossbow (May 5, 2013)

"Troyce. It's Troyce DePrivo. And I've said all that needs to be said. Yeah, that thing might be intelligent, but it also stabbed me. Feel free to negotiate with it, though". 

He is still bleeding.


----------



## Kuno (May 5, 2013)

Having stayed back during the fight with the mold people to protect herself and Brox from anymore damage, Kaylee follows the group and watches.  "Be careful..."  She says quietly as she watches Raven heading near the barrier since Troyce had been stabbed.  She will then move so she can watch down the right side.  "Nothing like being blind sided..."

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+5:
12,+5
Total:17

Brox Perception:
Roll(1d20)+5:
1,+5
Total:6

Still feeling under the weather, Brox stays behind Kaylee.


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "And the bad news is you triggered it? I couldn't make anything out from that far away unfortunately besides you being hurt, so what is triggering the trap?"
> Ulysesn looks over to Tassara
> "He looks hurt pretty badly."



"Come here" Tassara will cast Cure light wounds on him. 

cure light wounds

1d8+1 → [5,1] = (6)

"It will still sting a little but that should do for the moment"

"The mold people also have blade cuts... That thing must have killed them. I believe they were trying to keep it at bay"


----------



## kluang (May 5, 2013)

"I will." and Zozaria walks towards the barricade, waving his hand. "Hello there friend, my name is Zozaria."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 5, 2013)

kluang said:


> "I will." and Zozaria walks towards the barricade, waving his hand. "Hello there friend, my name is Zozaria."



Ulysesn grabs Zozaria by the cloth around his neck and pulls him back before he gets much further.
"What sort of _malai_ are you!" He yells.
"Are you looking to lose your head?!"


----------



## kluang (May 5, 2013)

"No, I'm trying to use my head."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 5, 2013)

kluang said:


> "No, I'm trying to use my head."


getting slightly angry
"klae jacida fothisev jaci he says."
Ulysesn points to Raven moving forward
"We only need one person in there. You would get in the way if you walked in there and end up getting both of you hurt."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 5, 2013)

As Raven charges the barricade the blade again shoots out through one of the slots, she dives trying to dodge however it still lands a brutal hit on her (Raven *-12HP*).  Nonetheless Raven slams into the crude barricade shattering it's rough construction into rubble.

It reveals a 8' tall reptilian figure.  It wields a bardiche with both hands.  Like many of the party it's face shows signs of the fungal infection.  It's face also shows a raw rage as it makes ready to attack with the polearm again it growls and spits out a curse, "Malai? Svabol eschoup rhyaex approaches sia duil?"


*Spoiler*: _Draconic language_ 




"Moron?  What easy meat approaches my lair?"





*Spoiler*: _DC 6 Knowledge(Local) or DC 9 Knowledge (Nature or Dungeoneering) check_ 




Identify the creature as a Troglodyte





*Spoiler*: _Trained only DC 10 Knowledge(Local) or DC 13 Knowledge (Nature or Dungeoneering) check_ 




Will note that this Troglodyte seems bigger and stronger than typical for its species.




((Raven is at 11/34 HP, just sayin'))


----------



## kluang (May 5, 2013)

Knowledge (Dungeoneering)

Roll(1d20)+3:
9,+3
Total:12

"A Troglodyte. A fungus infected Troglodyte. Do anyone here speak Draconian? Because all I get is a bunch growling and snarling."


----------



## Vergil (May 5, 2013)

Dungeoneering

1d20+4
12+4 = 16

"Big fer one of them too. He dinae look happy does he? Looks like he can put up a bit of a fight and I think we all agree that we need te kick some arse after all that shit back there.I'm no in the mood te show off me arse again!"

He turns to Tassara, "Look I know yer mad at Raven but I don't think yer the type te let someone die are ye? Why not give a wee bit of yer healin an then we'll settle our differences when we're no stuck in a cave aye?"

"Watch yer eyes folk."

HP: 23/30
AC: 15
F: 4
R: 5
W: 2

*Init:*

1d20+5
14+5 = 19

Duncan will cast flare (-1 to all atk rolls) at a close enough range to dazzle him. and will then go straight up Scimitar (using True strike in r2)


*Spoiler*: __ 



R1
Flare:
1d20+4
14+4 = 18

Scim
1d20+0
9+0 = 9

Dmg
1d6+2
3+2 = 5

R2
True Strike
1d20+20
12+20 = 32

1d6+2
6+2 = 8

R3
1d20+2
1+2 = 3

1d6+2
5+2 = 7

R4
1d20+2
14+2 = 16

1d6+2
1+2 = 3

R5
1d20+2
2+2 = 4

1d6+2
2+2 = 4


----------



## Crossbow (May 5, 2013)

"Ah, dude, what the fuck?" said Troyce, shielding his eyes. "He was trying to talk to us!"

With all hopes for diplomatic resolution down the drain (again), he decides that the time for logic is over and the time for throwing sharp objects at unsuspecting reptiles has just begun.

Initiative
6+4=10

He will start taking the daggers stored in his sash and throwing them at the "troglodyte" while keeping a safe distance


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dagger throw attacks
1d20+4
6+4=10
5+4=9
1+4=5
2+4=6
19+4=23

Dagger damage (+sneak attack damage)
1d4+1(+1d6)
2+1=3(+3=6)
4+1=5(+1=6)
4+1=5(+4=9)
3+1=4(+2=6
3+1=4(+3=7)

(if it doesn't stop moving by the time he's out of dagger, he's get out his rapier)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 5, 2013)

Realizing what it is Ulysesn yells after Duncan attacks *"EVERYONE GET OVER HERE GIVE IT YOUR ALL!!!"* .
After which Ulysesn will attempt to shoot the lizardman in the head from a distance, if the lizardman gets closer to the point where Ulysesn is about to be threatened he will move back or to the side beforehand getting out of his range instead of attacking.((read as far as he can away from the attack range that would be there after the lizardman moved))

*Spoiler*: __ 



 1d20+3: 10 [1d20=7]
1d20+3: 10 [1d20=7]
 1d20+3: 11 [1d20=8]
1d20+3: 5 [1d20=2]
 1d20+3: 4 [1d20=1]



Damage

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d8: 1 [1d8=1]
 1d8: 6 [1d8=6]
 1d8: 4 [1d8=4]
1d8: 5 [1d8=5]
1d8: 6 [1d8=6]



((SCREW YOU RNG SCREW YOU! ))


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2013)

*Sighs* "Here we go" she nods to Duncan and rushes into the fight with the others. She will call on healing for Duncan and Raven and anyone else who is still hurt.  (( Vergil, she had healed +4 hp for him))


Initiatives

1d20+4 → [9,4] = (13)


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Round  1*
Channel Energy 
1d6 → [6] = (6)



*Round 2 - 5* 
She will attempt to flank the lizard people with her Halberd.
Attack

1d20 → [14] = (14)
1d20 → [11] = (11)
1d20 → [14] = (14)
1d20 → [4] = (4)

Dmg

1d10 → [8] = (8)
1d10 → [6] = (6)
1d10 → [2] = (2)
1d10 → [8] = (8)


If someone else gets severely wounded, she will use her remaining Channels instead of attacking (taking a 5ft step to avoid  AOO).

Channel Energy
Link removed
1d6 → [2] = (2)
1d6 → [2] = (2)
1d6 → [4] = (4)
1d6 → [2] = (2)


----------



## Muk (May 6, 2013)

Raven doesn't want Tassa's healing and refuses it. 
Instead she'll enter a rage and attacks.

Initiative:
1d20+0
19+0 = 19

Power attack (-1):

Attack:

*Spoiler*: __ 




r1
1d20+6
20+6 = 26

r2
1d20+6
20+6 = 26

r3
1d20+6
2+6 = 8

r4
1d20+6
17+6 = 23

r5
1d20+6
18+6 = 24

crit confirm:
r1
1d20+6
14+6 = 20

r2
1d20+6
11+6 = 17




Damage:

*Spoiler*: __ 




r1
2d8+11
5,4+11 = 20

r2
2d8+11
1,2+11 = 14

r3
2d8+11
2,3+11 = 16

r4
2d8+11
8,8+11 = 27

r5
2d8+11
4,5+11 = 20

crit dmg:
r1
2d8+11
5,4+11 = 20

r2
2d8+11
5,1+11 = 17


----------



## kluang (May 6, 2013)

"Violence is not the answer-- violence is the question, and the answer is "YES!""

Initiative

Roll(1d20)+1:
17,+1
Total:18

Attack


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+2:
4,+2
Total:6

Roll(1d20)+2:
1,+2
Total:3

Roll(1d20)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Roll(1d20)+2:
10,+2
Total:12

Roll(1d20)+2:
20,+2
Total:22




Damage


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d6)+2:
5,+2
Total:7

Roll(1d6)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Roll(1d6)+2:
4,+2
Total:6

Roll(1d6)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Roll(1d6)+2:
4,+2
Total:6


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2013)

*Beatrix Initiative: *
   1d20+7 → [15,7] = (22)

"We get into more fights...there must be something about all of you. I used to be such a lady," she takes up a position back from Raven in case the Barbarian goes out of control. 

Thinblade: 
   1d20+6 → [17,6] = (23) 
   1d20+6 → [11,6] = (17) 
   1d20+6 → [10,6] = (16) 
   1d20+6 → [8,6] = (14) 
   1d20+6 → [12,6] = (18)

Damage: 
   1d10+5 → [3,5] = (8) 
   1d10+5 → [6,5] = (11) 
   1d10+5 → [8,5] = (13) 
   1d10+5 → [10,5] = (15) 
   1d10+5 → [2,5] = (7)

Stat Block:

*Spoiler*: __ 



*[SIZE=+1]Beatrix Stormstrike[/SIZE]*
Female Lawful Good Half-Elf Paladin, *Level* 1, *Init* +7, *HP* 25/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 13, *Fort* +2, *Ref* +5, *Will* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*  Elven Curve Blade * +6 (1d10+5, 18?20/?2)
*  Raiper * +6 (1d6+3, 18?20/?2)
*  Longbow * +6 (1d8, x3)
*  Studded leather*, *  Buckler* (+3 Armor, +5 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 20, Con 11, Int 10, Wis 7, Cha 14
*Condition* None


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2013)

"Finally, it looks like everyone is starting to learn that talking is a waste of time. We _kill_ monsters, not ask them how they're feeling today."

*Initiative*
1d20+8 → [8,8] = *(16)*

HP: 18
AC: 14
F(-3) R (+4) W(+2)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Just hang back and try not to get in the melee. *Shift* backwards if 100% necessary. 

*Round 1*

Cast *Color Spray!*

Now we *Ray of Frost* this bitch up.

*Round 2*
1d20+4 → [7,4] = (11)
1d3→ [3] = (3)

*Round 3*
1d20+4 → [12,4] = (16)
1d3→ [2] = (2)

*Round 4*
1d20+4 → [11,4] = (15)
1d3→ [1] = (1)

*Round 5*
1d20+4 → [16,4] = (20)
1d3→ [3] = (3)

*Round 6*
1d20+4 → [14,4] = (18)
1d3→ [1] = (1)


----------



## Kuno (May 6, 2013)

"Be careful!"  Kaylee yells.  She stands back away from the battle but watches carefully.  If Raven (or any other party member) should fall Kaylee will use her spell stabilize.  


Init:
Roll(1d20)+0:
7,+0
Total:7


Heal:
Roll(1d20)+8:
13,+8
Total:21


She will also use her sling to try and distract the creature.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack:
Roll(1d20)+0:
17,+0
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d20)+0:
20,+0
Total:20

Roll(1d20)+0:
6,+0
Total:6

Roll(1d20)+0:
14,+0
Total:14

Damage:
Roll(1d3)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d3)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d3)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Roll(1d3)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d3)+0:
1,+0
Total:1


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 6, 2013)

*Round 1:
*Beatrix charges through the gap created by Raven ducking under a swing of the large blade to slice the large lizard across the chest.  It roars defiantly even as a bolt bounces off the cavern wall next to it.  Raven steps forward a moment later burying her large blade deep into the chest of the lizard-man, for a moment she's sure it's over however the creature catches itself and swipes a clawed hand at her driving her back.

Duncan darts in wielding magic into light however the creature doesn't seem fazed by it.  Zozaria slips in seeking to surround the large creature but the tight confines of the corridor keep him from landing a hit.

The creature steps back and again brings its pole-arm to bare on Raven slicing at the raging barbarian that wounded it previously, the large blade cuts a deep furrow into her armor though she keeps standing if only by supreme effort (Raven*: -10hp*).

Drell fires a beam of frost at the creature but the tunnel is too crowded for him to get a clear shot.  Tassara calls upon the holy power of the Coddler to heal the party, Raven tries to resist however fails (Raven, Duncan: *+6HP*).

Troyce throws a dagger and Kaylee fires a stone however both attacks bounce harmlessly off the thick skin of their opponent.

*Round 2:
*Beatrix steps forward to slice at the troglodyte however this time it turns aside her slender blade with its bare arm, the fine edge failing to get a purchase on its skin.  Ulysesn loads and fires his crossbow, again failing to hit anything.  

Raven moves to flank the creature however it catches her with the large blade as she does so tearing into her side and spilling blood across the floor in a pool (Raven: *-7hp*), none the less she advances pain only driving her anger on and she again strikes a blow most fierce.  Her hit sends the creature reeling however again it rightens itself with a roar of defiance and keeps her from finishing the job.

Duncan jumps in to take advantage of the distraction and slices nimbly with an enchanted strike of his scimitar, the creature seems more blood than hide at this point but still it roars on.

Pinned down the creature abandons its long blade and lashes out with its bare claws and sharp teeth.  One clawed hand slams into Raven, knocking her backwards and leaving her in a slump on the ground (Raven: *-7hp, unconcious at -7 rage ends*), it then turns to Beatrix hitting with its other claw as she dives out of the way of a vicious looking bite (Beatrix: *-4hp*).

Drell manages to find an opening in the commotion to fire a beam of frost grazing the creature.  Tassara channels energy healing everyone and stabilizing Raven (+2hp everyone wounded).  Troyce and Kaylee again attempt to hit their marks but cannot find clear shots to do so.

*Round 3*:
The melee is fully joined the lizard meeting steel with claws and teeth.  Nimbly dodging attacks it continues to focus on Beatrix hitting her with both claws as she struggles to avoid the dangerous bite (Beatrix: *-11hp*).

Drell again manages to graze the creature with frozen air though the attack seems feeble compared to the mighty wounds as Kayle fires a sling stone at the creature.  Her hand slips as she fires and the stone hits the ceiling of the cavern only to deflect down and crack the head of the troglodyte neatly splitting its skull.  It drops to the ground like a sack, bleeding rapidly on to the floor.

((Raven's stable-but-disabled at -5, the Troglodyte is bleeding out at -2))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2013)

Ulysesn takes all of his covering off due to not being able to stand it anymore and for the upcoming use of his cloak."She's not in very good condition even a slight movement might open those wounds. Though I'm afraid she might wake up and kill anyone treating her closely." 
Ulysesn chuckles nervously and  brings his cloak in front of him. "Really needs to be cleaned now..."
He grabs some of his water drinks it and uses it to clean the various things all off.
"Well that's the last of my water." He wrings the water out now until its dry.
Without the cloak his appearance underneath is quite obvious. 
Ulysesn pulls out one of his 5 apparent knives and starts cutting strips of cloth lengthwise.
"Who is the best healer here without magic?"


----------



## soulnova (May 6, 2013)

"That would be me still too. I used to care for the sick who came to the temple looking to rest an respite... " Tassara rises her hand. "She tried to refuse my healing, but I don't believe she knows how to stop these things... these are things from the heart and will" she says taking some of the strips Ulysesn is making and bandaging her up. "I could attempt to heal her now, but that would require all my power for the day... and I don't know if that would be enough even.  I could do that but we would need rest away from the mold. Going back is to dangerous through the mold"

"We should stay here for at least a night to make sure she gets through" she sighs patting Raven once she's bandaged.  "I'll check the rest in a minute"
Heal - Long Term Care (up to 6 party members): 2 hit points per level for a full 8 hours of rest in a day
Link removed
1d20+9 → [15,9] = (24)


She will use her remaining channels to try to bring to full points the whole party. 
Channel Energy
1d6 → [6] = (6)
1d6 → [5] = (5)
1d6 → [2] = (2)
1d6 → [3] = (3)


"That one... He's too much trouble to deal with without Raven. I don't think he would help us even if we talk to him nicely" she looks back at the troglodyte. "Do as you will. I can stop him from bleeding out but I would say that would be a bad idea"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "That one... He's too much trouble to deal with without Raven. I don't think he would help us even if we talk to him nicely" she looks back at the troglodyte. "Do as you will. I can stop him from bleeding out but I would say that would be a bad idea"



"I know enough that he dreams. 
However if we were to kill him or save him we first must rid him of this mold as I would want it. Hopefully he can hear well enough if he ever wakes up, I can talk to him even if he is rather crude after saying "Morons? What easy meat approaches my lair?"; He considers this is his home and appears to be the only one from that, though he may have a mate possibly so please don't drop your guards anytime soon."


----------



## Crossbow (May 6, 2013)

Not wanting to be wastful, Troyce tries to find and pick up his two daggers. 

"Well, my vote goes to looting the bastard and then waking him up for interrogation. If you want we can kill him after that."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 6, 2013)

The branch of the barricade curves about shortly, if the party's planning on making camp here it would be prudent to check the surroundings first.

With Tassara's healings everyone's back to full except for Raven (11/34).

(Or, not, you know.  Your call.)


----------



## soulnova (May 6, 2013)

"...that's all I had for the day" Tassara sighs in relief and uses a small  handkerchief on her face and forehead. "You and I need to rest Mademoiselle Raven. We should be fine here without getting close to the mold"


----------



## Crossbow (May 6, 2013)

"Hold on. Are you suggesting that we _sleep_? It's not even noon yet!" Troyce tries to get keep his composure. He chooses his words carefully so as not to hurt any feelings.

"I mean _what _have we accomplished today? We have advanced maybe ten meters from where we woke up and have learned nothing about the Well or where it is. And now we're just taking naps in the middle of this guy's 'lair', surrounded by some corpse fungus?" He makes air quotes around lair with his fingers.


----------



## kluang (May 6, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I know enough that he dreams.
> However if we were to kill him or save him we first must rid him of this mold as I would want it. Hopefully he can hear well enough if he ever wakes up, I can talk to him even if he is rather crude after saying "Morons? What easy meat approaches my lair?"; He considers this is his home and appears to be the only one from that, though he may have a mate possibly so please don't drop your guards anytime soon."



"I'm with Troyce. Loot him, bind him, heal him and then ask question."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 6, 2013)

((As far as looting him there's not much to loot, the bardiche on the floor near him (13gp, 14lbs), three javelins (1gp, 2lbs each), and a club on his belt (valueless, 3lbs).))

((If you'd like to search down the tunnel a bit to see what his "lair" has by all means say so...))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "Hold on. Are you suggesting that we _sleep_? It's not even noon yet!" Troyce tries to get keep his composure. He chooses his words carefully so as not to hurt any feelings.
> 
> "I mean _what _have we accomplished today? We have advanced maybe ten meters from where we woke up and have learned nothing about the Well or where it is. And now we're just taking naps in the middle of this guy's 'lair', surrounded by some corpse fungus?" He makes air quotes around lair with his fingers.



"We were not prepared for all purposes wearing ourselves out and Raven is important here I say wait until tomorrow. 
Not to mention Tassara is as well."


kluang said:


> "I'm with Troyce. Loot him, bind him, heal him and then ask question."


"I'm not opposed to it, but he doesn't have much on him or really anything worth carrying, perhaps his lair further in has something? Those of us that are not tired from today can move forward and check if you feel you haven't done enough for today; as for myself I'll stay and talk to the big stupid lizard, be sure to tie his jaws as well if humans can talk with our mouths shut so can he."


----------



## Vergil (May 6, 2013)

"Aye, restin is a decent idea. Brox, Drell and Kaylee are still feelin shite, Raven almost died and one of our healers is out of juice. Can't go into unknown territory without being prepared. We can play games. How about truth or dare?" Duncan suggests.

He uses dancing lights to further illuminate the area and has a good look around for any further danger or good places to camp.

Dungeoneering:

1d20+4
9+4 = 13

Perception:

1d20+0
8+0 = 8

(I really should stop rolling for perception)


----------



## Crossbow (May 6, 2013)

"Can we at least go outside to sleep? It's really musty in here and the entrance isn't that far away."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 6, 2013)

Duncan explores the area behind the barricade, it splits off into several different sections obviously used as a home for the troglodyte.  A (rather filthy) area is his bedding, one area holds one or more partially devoured plant-people, and one holds two sturdy looking chests.

There are no exits from the troglodyte's "lair" and no signs of habitation by more than the individual creature.


*Spoiler*: __ 




(You can ignore the green dots, those were initial positions of vegepygmies)

Duncan removed the patch of moss at the bottom of the map where the entrance to the area is.


----------



## Vergil (May 6, 2013)

"Well I cleared out the moss back where we came from, so we can go back if ye like, but I just hate going back when I'm explorin - makes me feel like a pussy." Duncan says and relays what he's found to the rest of the group.

"I wonder if those chests are locked. Looks like there might be some loot in there. Or it could be a trap or like a pile of dead kittens. Never know with these bastards."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2013)

"So who feels brave enough to open them?"
He looks at Troyce
"Surely you wouldn't let this pass you by?"
 He says with a rather smug look on his face


Vergil said:


> "Well I cleared out the moss back where we came from, so we can go back if ye like, but I just hate going back when I'm explorin - makes me feel like a pussy." Duncan says and relays what he's found to the rest of the group.
> 
> "I wonder if those chests are locked. Looks like there might be some loot in there. Or it could be a trap or like a pile of dead kittens. Never know with these bastards."


"Duncan can you use that acid on where the mold is on that lizard lightly?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2013)

"Why climb back out and sleep when we can just stay down here? We're going to have to eventually stay in places like this, might as well learn to now," she eyes the Rogue. "And you were calling me green earlier, you afraid of a little cave?"


----------



## soulnova (May 7, 2013)

"Poke it with a stick. A long stick." Tassara suggests watching from a safe distance. "Do you have a stick? or maybe a pole?"

"We should have trouble with the mold over here" she points at the area just beyond the barricade. She will check the body of the lizard to see if it was infected. 


Heal
Link removed
1d20+9 → [16,9] = (25)


----------



## Muk (May 7, 2013)

"So did anyone understand what the bugger said?" Raven asks as she comes back. She checks the lizard's pulse. "If not, I am offing him. You won't be able to interrogate someone you can't understand." She waits for a respond and if no one responds she off the creature.

If the rogue doesn't want to open the chest, she'll sunder the chest until it breaks.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "Poke it with a stick. A long stick." Tassara suggests watching from a safe distance. "Do you have a stick? or maybe a pole?"
> 
> "We should have trouble with the mold over here" she points at the area just beyond the barricade. She will check the body of the lizard to see if it was infected.
> 
> ...


Ulysesn pulls Tassara back for a moment.
"Wrap rope on his mouth first tightly and be wary; it isn't unusual for those in that kind of condition trying something near death."
He then lets her go.


Muk said:


> "So did anyone understand what the bugger said?" Raven asks as she comes back. She checks the lizard's pulse. "If not, I am offing him. You won't be able to interrogate someone you can't understand." She waits for a respond and if no one responds she off the creature.
> 
> If the rogue doesn't want to open the chest, she'll sunder the chest until it breaks.



"I understand it perfectly fine, it referred to you as easy meat. I think you should be happy you proved it wrong."


----------



## Muk (May 7, 2013)

"Have fun dealing with him then," Raven says. "I'll be checking out the chest." She goes ahead and sunders the chest.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2013)

"You might want to have someone look at that for traps," Beatrix says. She stays back where the lizard man. "What are you hoping to find out by bringing him back from the brink of death, because I'm not stabilizing shit, excuse my language."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 




His body shows similar signs of damage from the mold as other party members.  He appears to have fought off the infection like the others though.




Raven sunders the unlocked, untrapped chests spilling their contents on the floor.  The party finds:
Coins    29 pp, 288 gp, 513 sp, 540 cp

Gems    
    A smooth black stone
    A sharp, jagged black stone
    Two long pink stones

Masterwork Items    
    Masterwork Chainmail (300 gp)
    Masterwork Light Wooden Shield (153 gp)

Magic Items    
    A vial of blue liquid
    A scroll
    A yew wand

Salvage    
    Amphora of Common Wine (2 gp, 80 lb)
    Backpack (2 gp, 2 lb)
    4x Bottle of Good Wine (2gp, 4lb each)
    2 x Cold Weather Outfit (8 gp, 7 lb each)
    Explorer's Outfit (10 gp, 8 lb)
    10 x Iron Bar (1 sp, 5 lb each)
    Merchant's Scale (2 gp, 1 lb)
    Signet Ring (5 gp)
    2 x Vial of Ink (8 gp each)
    Wooden Drum (5 gp, 3 lb)


----------



## soulnova (May 7, 2013)

"The lizard man is fine. He won't turn into mold people" she says checking his health and making double sure he's well tied up. 

Tassara gasps in surprise when all the loot is spilled on the floor. "Look at all that!"


----------



## Vergil (May 7, 2013)

"Holy shit!" Duncan exclaims, "I think I jizzed a little..."

"Wine!" Duncan says and then sees the gold, "Wow. Oh shit - it's gonna take us ages to figure out who gets what! Well as far as I'm concerned I want the wine, but only the good shit! I reckon we crack open the big one here and get wasted! I'm no one fer gems and shit, though I'd probably take one of those cold weather oufits and that scroll and of course a fair share of the gold. Math ain't really my strong suit so I'll trust ye guys not te screw me over."


----------



## soulnova (May 7, 2013)

"I'm not that good at math" Tassara confess a little embarrassed and looking down. "We should wait until we came back. There's no use on splitting the stuff here" she suggests about the loot.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2013)

"Dealing with the treasure should be rather easy," Drell said. "We'll count up the total value of everything we've found and divide it equally among us. If some of us would prefer the objects found here to liquid wealth, we can simply subtract the value of whichever item from their share. By my count, we have roughly 635 gold pieces worth of coins, with an additional 519 gold pieces worth of items. Plus...anything these are all worth." He points to the gems and the magic items. 

He spread the three magical items out in front of him and sat cross legged. He'll cast *Detect Magic* and try to figure out what these things are. 

Spellcraft check. 

Roll(1d20)+0:
16,+11
Total:27

He'll then attempt to figure out the value of the items (the gems and the magical items)

Appraise check

Roll(1d20)+8:
15,+8
Total:23


----------



## soulnova (May 7, 2013)

Tassara will attempt to help with Detect Magic... 


Spellcraft
Link removed
1d20-2 → [19,-2] = (17)


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 7, 2013)

((Heh, holy shit someone actually took ranks in appraise?))

((Assume you're looking at the items found earlier too?))

*Spoiler*: _Drell_ 




Drell identifies the magic items:
- Potion of Protection from Law (50gp)
- Potion of Invigorate (50gp)
- Scroll of Protection from Chaos (25gp)
- Wand of Ghost Sound (375gp)

Drell identifies the gems:
- Citrane (50gp)
- Lapis Lazuli (11gp)
- Obsidian (10gp)
- Jet (80gp)
- Rose Quartz (50gp)
- Rose Quartz (45gp)
- Black Pearl (500gp)


----------



## soulnova (May 7, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Heh, holy shit someone actually took ranks in appraise?))
> 
> ((Assume you're looking at the items found earlier too?))
> 
> ...



((. Evilmoogle, can you check if its right? I don't remember what other items we got before hand))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2013)

Ulysesn decides to take a Backpack(empty?), 1 Cold Weather Outfit, and 18 platinum pieces.
"Only thing I saw that I wanted. You can squabble over the rest if you want."
Ulysesn focuses his attention back on the lizardman.


----------



## Crossbow (May 7, 2013)

Troyce cringed at the violent chest-opening technique. He decided he was going to have to get used to bad descisions being made without his consent.

"Well, nothing really catches my eye besides the ink and the wine. Well, that and the money of course". He clears his throat. "Which I assume we will be dividing equally"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 7, 2013)

soulnova said:


> ((. Evilmoogle, can you check if its right? I don't remember what other items we got before hand))



((You want the DM to remind you of the loot you've found? 

Just this once, the maggot remains had:
Coins    36 gp, 14 sp, 9 cp
Gems    
    Citrine (50 gp)
    Lapis Lazuli (11 gp)
    Obsidian (10 gp)

Magic Items    
    Potion of Invigorate (apg, 50 gp)

Standard Items
    Short Sword (10gp, 2lbs)
    Scale Mail (small) (50gp, 15lbs)    
    Studded Leather (25gp, 20lbs)
    Leather (10gp, 15lbs)

Salvage    
    Amphora of Vinegar (2 gp, 80 lb)
    Bag of Salt (2 sp, 1 lb)
    Box of 20 Candles (2 sp, 1 lb)
    Hammer (5 sp, 2 lb)
    11x Piton (1 sp, 1/2 lb)
    Small Cask of Common Spice (5 gp, 5 lb)
    Spade (2 gp, 8 lb)
    Waterskin (1 gp, 1/2 lb)
    Whetsone (2 cp, 1 lb)
    Wooden Holy Symbol (The Traveler) (1 gp)


The Gems and potion are already in your list above, the candles were used in the attempt to burn the bodies))


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2013)

((My raven familiar, which has definitely been with me the whole time, gives me a +3 in appraise so I thought, hey, let's do it 

In all seriousness, I'll try to remember my familiar from now on.))

"We can divide the money equally. With a rough estimation, taking into account everything we've found so far, I estimate that we'll each be taking home 250 gold pieces," Drell says. "However, that's not taking into account some of these items, which may be far more valuable to some of us than their monetary worth might imply."

He picks up the Wand of Ghost Sound. "For example, this wand, which will allow me to diversify my spells each day, is worth far more than my share of the treasure - roughly 125 gold more. So I'll take this, and forfeit the rest of my share until I have paid back the party "bank" that we're all pulling from. Sound simple enough? A similar process must be adopted by whoever takes the armor, which is worth 300 gold total."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> ((My raven familiar, which has definitely been with me the whole time, gives me a +3 in appraise so I thought, hey, let's do it
> 
> In all seriousness, I'll try to remember my familiar from now on.))
> 
> ...


"You seem to be very skilled, reminds me of the merchants back home always trying to sell "priceless" worthless baubles telling us it's value when you can get it anywhere. Diamonds? Bah.
 May I perhaps have my interest in why you are able to do so easily piqued?"


----------



## kluang (May 7, 2013)

"Can we find the water now?"


----------



## Vergil (May 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn decides to take a Backpack(empty?), 1 Cold Weather Outfit, and 18 platinum pieces.
> "Only thing I saw that I wanted. You can squabble over the rest if you want."
> Ulysesn focuses his attention back on the lizardman.



Duncan laughs and does a double take. "Wait, yer serious? 18 platinum pieces? did you shit out yer brains the last time ye took  dump or somethin - that's a little less than even mate."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan laughs and does a double take. "Wait, yer serious? 18 platinum pieces? did you shit out yer brains the last time ye took  dump or somethin - that's a little less than even mate."



"I know you may have not ever seen a platinum piece in your life, but they are only worth 10 gold a piece. 
180 gold is more than fair enough I would say; I'm simply taking the reward that takes up less weight in my pockets." 
Ulysesn says amusingly and gives a look towards the rest of the loot.

"Besides the fact the amount I am only taking 180, means I don't owe you a single thing, you will in fact owe me. Or did you not hear Drell? 
250 gp is the amount that is fair for each of us. I just took 180 meaning that there is 70 gp I decided not to take that will be available to any of you."
Ulysesn stuffs the Cold Weather Outfit neatly into the backpack while speaking.

"But of course if that aggravates you so much, I will put some of these back and take this instead."
Ulysesn puts back 13 platinum pieces(130gp) and takes 100 gp along with 300 silver pieces.(30 gp)
Resulting in 5 platinum pieces,100 gold pieces, and 300 silver pieces. 180 gp.
"Same amount as before, just more spread out."


kluang said:


> "Can we find the water now?"


"We have to all decide to take what we want first, I would be glad to move along anytime. Or are you not taking anything?"


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2013)

Tassara will only get the coinage for the moment. She's not very strong so she should keep her backpack free for most important items like the water.

She will take 61 gold pieces, all the remaining silver pieces, 213sp - 21.3 gp (HEY, she and the Coddler like silver, ok?), all the copper  540 cp - 5.4gp... (They are great to buy food for the poor!), the two rose quartz (95gp), and....a bag of Salt (2 sp, 1 lb).


----------



## kluang (May 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "We have to all decide to take what we want first, I would be glad to move along anytime. Or are you not taking anything?"




"I'll take the Citrine,Lapis and Obsidian and my share of the gold."


----------



## Crossbow (May 8, 2013)

"What do those potions do, exactly?" Troyce asked, unsatisfied with his lootshare insofar.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2013)

"There's a potion of protection from law, and a potion of invigorate," Drell says. "Both valued at 50 gold pieces. The protection from law will...protect you from lawful magic and such, while the invigorate will make sure you're properly prepared for a fight."


----------



## Crossbow (May 8, 2013)

"Meh. I guess I'll take the law thing and take the rest of my share raw money."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 8, 2013)

The party rests, chats, discusses and divides treasure while treating injuries...

-- Two Hours pass --

...

-- Two Hours pass --

...

-- Two Hours pass --

...

-- Two Hours pass --

Raven heals 2hp, everyone with Con damage heals 2 points of constitution damage.

-- Two Hours pass --

The party is settling down to sleep for the night when they hear the sound of someone approaching.  In the distance they see a pair of what has to be fellow adventurers, a gnome and a dwarf.

The gnome is dressed in brightly painted splint mail.  He waves and calls out as they approach, "Ho! campers!  Told you there'd be some fellows camping somewhere here."  His right hand wears a gauntlet of size more appropriate for an ogre than a gnome yet somehow it seems to function.  He nudges the dwarf next to him, "now don't say that, I'm sure they're perfectly pleasant folk even if they're a bit strange camping in a cave."

The dwarf says nothing, he's dressed in simple brown robes and carries a plain staff.  His beard is braided in two thick braids which he has pulled back and tied behind his head.  He waves as well with a pleasant expression on his face as the gnome continues speaking, "peace and merry met, I am the Great and Mighty Fisto.  This is my brother the Silent Mage.  We are here on a mighty quest as befits heroes of our stature and it has brought us to this strange cavern deep in the bowels of the earth."

The gnome pauses and looks at the dwarf queerly a moment, "now don't say that, be polite to these strangers.  There's no need to cause commotion."  He shakes his head and looks back at the party, "please pay him no mind, he was dropped on his head a few too many times as a lad, didn't grow up quite right if you catch my meaning.  Just ignore him.  Might we share your camp for a moment?  Take a load off for a few minutes before we continue our journey?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The party is settling down to sleep for the night when they hear the sound of someone approaching.  In the distance they see a pair of what has to be fellow adventurers, a gnome and a dwarf.
> 
> The gnome is dressed in brightly painted splint mail.  He waves and calls out as they approach, "Ho! campers!  Told you there'd be some fellows camping somewhere here."  His right hand wears a gauntlet of size more appropriate for an ogre than a gnome yet somehow it seems to function.  He nudges the dwarf next to him, "now don't say that, I'm sure they're perfectly pleasant folk even if they're a bit strange camping in a cave."
> 
> ...


 Ulysesn motions to them to come forward with no regard to the rest of the party
"It's nice to see some other friendly faces down here besides old lizard face here. Don't mind him to much now, he's not very nice."
Ulysesn looks at the tied up lizardman as he making those remarks.
"How can a dwarf be a brother to a gnome may I ask?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 9, 2013)

((Heh, I forgot all about old Toggy, we'll deal with him later I guess))

The unusual pair approach and plop down at the edge of the party.  The dwarf pulls out a flask of something that smells both foul and extremely alcoholic and takes a swig.  The gnome sips at his waterskin and starts carefully laying out some bread, cheese, and bits of dried fruit sorting it in an overly complicated manner before picking at it.  He eyes Ulysesn curiously before responding, "what do you mean?   He's my brother.  When a man and a woman love each other very very much then they get together," he pauses to make several awkward, crude, and creative gestures before shrugging slightly and continuing, "sometimes more than once!  When this happens they're siblings.  My brother's a bit strange but he's the only family I've got left after pappy Mudbottoms died four years ago."


----------



## Vergil (May 9, 2013)

Duncan grins and offers them a seat.

"Ho there! Aye take a load off, have some wine that we just pilfered from this poor bastard. Not the best stuff but it does the trick."

"What kinda adventure you guys on? Ye didn't get hit by that mold did ya? Nasty stuff, I'd be careful wit it."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 9, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The unusual pair approach and plop down at the edge of the party.  The dwarf pulls out a flask of something that smells both foul and extremely alcoholic and takes a swig.  The gnome sips at his waterskin and starts carefully laying out some bread, cheese, and bits of dried fruit sorting it in an overly complicated manner before picking at it.  He eyes Ulysesn curiously before responding, "what do you mean?   He's my brother.  When a man and a woman love each other very very much then they get together," he pauses to make several awkward, crude, and creative gestures before shrugging slightly and continuing, "sometimes more than once!  When this happens they're siblings.  My brother's a bit strange but he's the only family I've got left after pappy Mudbottoms died four years ago."


"Ah, so you have the same father and are of mixed blood? I guess I can understand that fine enough."
Ulysesn stands up and starts stretching.

"I'd advise staying more than a few minutes however there have been some rather tough resistance more than we expected and I expect that not to stop being so. Would you believe in just 2 days we had to face another party of 4 people well armed, over 10 Vegepygmys, and this big scaly guy here and we haven't even made any real progress forward yet. Of course I'm hoping you two are the exception to all this trouble we have had so far."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 9, 2013)

Beatrix uses detect evil on them, we can just assume she's burning that shit all the time, if she detects nothing she's going to do nothing but continue picking through bits of the treasure. She's not taking anything, just looking over the left over things they've found.


----------



## kluang (May 9, 2013)

"Hello good sirs. Its good to see another party here. Say what are you doing here?"


----------



## soulnova (May 9, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> He eyes Ulysesn curiously before responding, "what do you mean?   He's my brother.  When a man and a woman love each other very very much then they get together," he pauses to make several awkward, crude, and creative gestures before shrugging slightly and continuing, "sometimes more than once!  When this happens they're siblings."



 "Eeek!" Tassara gasps and covers her eyes in panic as her face turns red as a tomato. "You don't have to be so clear!"

She will check on the Troglodyte to make sure he's still well tied.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 9, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "What kinda adventure you guys on? Ye didn't get hit by that mold did ya? Nasty stuff, I'd be careful wit it."


"Mold?"  He stops cold and peers around at the darkness carefully, "there was a vast mold in the forests of Egon, tossed sticky tendrils, tied up my brother here, thought we were goners until I gave it a whallop and sent it packing.  It didn't follow us here did it?"  He turns to Duncan and points an overly large finger at him, "are you working for it?!?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ah, so you have the same father and are of mixed blood? I guess I can understand that fine enough."
> Ulysesn stands up and starts stretching.


"Same father, same mother, that's how it works.  Our father was Pappy Mudbottoms, the noblest halfling you've ever met, the Watcher bless his soul.  Raised us as good as he could by himself what with Mama being chased away on account of being an ogre."  He sighs softly and raises his large gauntleted hand, "only memento we have of her, put it to good use though."




Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I'd advise staying more than a few minutes  however there have been some rather tough resistance more than we  expected and I expect that not to stop being so. Would you believe in  just 2 days we had to face another party of 4 people well armed, over 10  Vegepygmys, and this big scaly guy here and we haven't even made any  real progress forward yet. Of course I'm hoping you two are the  exception to all this trouble we have had so far."


"Really?  We've found the trip to be rather mundane so far"  He smiles politely, "but I'm sure to amateur adventurers some things are larger problems than others."



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Beatrix uses detect evil on them,  we can just assume she's burning that shit all the time, if she detects  nothing she's going to do nothing but continue picking through bits of  the treasure. She's not taking anything, just looking over the left over  things they've found.


The only evil in the area is the Troglodyte.



kluang said:


> "Hello good sirs. Its good to see another party here. Say what are you doing here?"


"We're on a quest of most import, I'm afraid we cannot divulge our mission to anyone."  The gnome pauses and looks at the dwarf incredulously, "now why would you go and tell them that?  Don't you know what secret means?"  He turns back to the party and continues, "please ignore my brother, sometimes he just makes things up, no sense to him."  The dwarf continues to drink his drink in silence seeming to ignore the entire proceedings.



soulnova said:


> "Eeek!" Tassara gasps and covers her eyes in panic as her face turns red as a tomato. "You don't have to be so clear!"


"What, you've never been snoogered?"  The gnome turns to look at the dwarf, "what?  No--  I don't think that--  Well, if you're sure."  He turns back to Tassara, "My brother says that he'd be willing to take care of that problem for you, if you've got a free minute or two."  The dwarf continues drinking his drink apparently oblivious to the party and the exchange.



soulnova said:


> She will check on the Troglodyte to make sure he's still well tied.


He's as tied up as Tassara can make him.  Surprisingly the Troglodyte's doing quite well.  He's not entirely out of danger yet but he's apparently drifted into a natural restful sleep.  He could probably wake up at any time though his wounds are still serious.


----------



## Vergil (May 9, 2013)

"Working fer mold?? Can they like take over yer brains?" Duncan asks, "Aye I'm tryin te find me ma too. NNo had any luck yet, she doesnae appear to be in this cave." he says with a wry smile.

"Mudbottom....ye know wif human names, there is usally a meaning behind it. Like Smith would mean they're a black smith or somethin.....I'm curious on the Mudbottom name."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 9, 2013)

"Oh my father would go on and on about the Mudbottoms, how they were a prestigious clan and how my brother and I never acted like proper Mudbottoms how we never could seem to fit in with the other children.  But sometimes a man has to go his own way, you know?"

"So now we're famous adventurers, traveling the world.  Even if Pappy wouldn't have approved."


----------



## Vergil (May 9, 2013)

Int on Mudbottom name

1d20+3
3+3 = 6


----------



## soulnova (May 9, 2013)

> "Same father, same mother, that's how it works. Our father was Pappy Mudbottoms, the noblest halfling you've ever met, the Watcher bless his soul. Raised us as good as he could by himself what with Mama being chased away on account of being an ogre." He sighs softly and raises his large gauntleted hand, "only memento we have of her, put it to good use though."



Int Check 
Link removed
1d20-2 → [4,-2] = (2)



"That's sad to hear. I don't remember my ma-ma's face, so I can tell you its nice you still have something of hers" 



> "What, you've never been snoogered?" The gnome turns to look at the dwarf, "what? No-- I don't think that-- Well, if you're sure." He turns back to Tassara, "My brother says that he'd be willing to take care of that problem for you, if you've got a free minute or two." The dwarf continues drinking his drink apparently oblivious to the party and the exchange.




"What!?" Tassara gasps and waves her hands in front of her effusively  "No, no, no. I'm fine. Thanks" she starts backing away to hide behind Beatrix, again with a red face.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 9, 2013)

Beatrix looks startled for a moment. "Don't hide behind me. I haven't been kissed either and I don't want anyone coming at me with the lips all puckered out," it's the first time that Beatrix has spoken in a while, she scoots back away from the party after saying it,


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 9, 2013)

Ulysesn is suspicious of the gnome and dwarf and decides to take a good look at the dwarf to see if he can find anything off about him as he isn't speaking.

1d20+7: 25 [1d20=18]


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 9, 2013)

@Duncan: You've never heard of the Mudbottom clan, but you can't say that you're familiar with _any_ halfling clans so that might not be saying much.

The gnome shrugs apologetically at the dwarf before telling him "told you, you gotta woo the ladies, work some magic, can't just be blunt like that."  He picks at his food a bit more before starting to wrap up the mostly uneaten meal, "I think it's probably time for us to get back to our mission, adventure waits for no one!  We both thank you for the friendly company.  Perhaps we'll meet again sometime?"

They both start packing their things up, apparently they will be leaving soon.


----------



## soulnova (May 9, 2013)

((have the others regained their spells? Tassara has to wait until dawn I believe... )) 

Tassara reaches awkwardly at Ulysesn and pulls his sleeve to get his attention. "The lizard man is better now. You might want to wake him up ask him about the place" she dares not to come closer to the pair of brothers.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 9, 2013)

((Divine spellcasters have to wait for a specific time of day that is fixed for them, dawn is typically used (if you want to set a different time you may but I won't let you change it in the future).  Arcane spellcasters have regained their spells at this point.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 9, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> @Duncan: You've never heard of the Mudbottom clan, but you can't say that you're familiar with _any_ halfling clans so that might not be saying much.
> 
> The gnome shrugs apologetically at the dwarf before telling him "told you, you gotta woo the ladies, work some magic, can't just be blunt like that."  He picks at his food a bit more before starting to wrap up the mostly uneaten meal, "I think it's probably time for us to get back to our mission, adventure waits for no one!  We both thank you for the friendly company.  Perhaps we'll meet again sometime?"
> 
> They both start packing their things up, apparently they will be leaving soon.



"Hold on a moment, I hear there is a creature made of crystals up ahead. "


soulnova said:


> ((have the others regained their spells? Tassara has to wait until dawn I believe... ))
> 
> Tassara reaches awkwardly at Ulysesn and pulls his sleeve to get his attention. "The lizard man is better now. You might want to wake him up ask him about the place" she dares not to come closer to the pair of brothers.


"I'll ask him what he thinks of you."
Ulysesn says jokingly.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn is suspicious of the gnome and dwarf and decides to take a good look at the dwarf to see if he can find anything off about him as he isn't speaking.
> 
> 1d20+7: 25 [1d20=18]


Largely the dwarf seems oblivious to his surroundings.  He's aware of the party and his "brother" but doesn't 'seem engaged at all with what's going on.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hold on a moment, I hear there is a creature made of crystals up ahead. "


"Crystals?  Should be worth quite a pinch then, thanks for the tip!"


----------



## Crossbow (May 9, 2013)

Troyce had been occupying himself by doodling on the cave floor with chalk, not bothering to interact with the strangers. The gnome's last comment made him more interested, though, so he puts some concentration into what these two are up to, particularly the fist-haver.

Sense Motive
1d20+4
6+4=10


----------



## Vergil (May 9, 2013)

"You guys know anything about the Magebane? I'm off te kick his arse!" Duncan asks them as they get up


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 9, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce had been occupying himself by doodling  on the cave floor with chalk, not bothering to interact with the  strangers. The gnome's last comment made him more interested, though, so  he puts some concentration into what these two are up to, particularly  the fist-haver.
> 
> Sense Motive
> 1d20+4
> 6+4=10



The gnome is pretty clear that he's on some sort of great adventure (logic would suggest it's the same goal as the party's).  He's very straight-forward though it's not clear exactly how firm a grasp on reality he has.



Vergil said:


> "You guys know anything about the Magebane? I'm  off te kick his arse!" Duncan asks them as they get up



The gnome glances about as if checking that no one is listening, "my theory is it's some sort of parasite eating magic itself.  Powerful mages who aren't prepared for that sort of thing like by brother here attract its attention and get consumed."


----------



## soulnova (May 9, 2013)

"Your brother...." Tassara gulps "... has it? the megabane?" her eyes go wide.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 9, 2013)

"What?  No, don't be daft.  But think for a moment, what do all the mages that have been caught by it have in common?  They all speak!"  The gnome raises his overly large finger in the air dramatically, "my brother doesn't speak, every.  But he has the unique power of being able to use magic in spite of this!"

"Only he can truly fight the bane of mages, fortunately we're both true heroes that selflessly will take on this battle to make the world a better place."


----------



## kluang (May 9, 2013)

"...Really...."

Zozaria ponders the name Mudbottom. Maybe they are a bunch halflings nobles

Knowledge (Nobility)

Roll(1d20)+3:
20,+3
Total:23


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 9, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "What?  No, don't be daft.  But think for a moment, what do all the mages that have been caught by it have in common?  They all speak!"  The gnome raises his overly large finger in the air dramatically, "my brother doesn't speak, every.  But he has the unique power of being able to use magic in spite of this!"
> 
> "Only he can truly fight the bane of mages, fortunately we're both true heroes that selflessly will take on this battle to make the world a better place."



"Then how do you know what your brother says if he never speaks?"


----------



## Crossbow (May 9, 2013)

"Not to be a wet bedroll, but what evidence is there that suggests that speech was a factor in their targeting? I mean, I could just as easily say that wearing a horse's ass as a hat is the secret since none of the others were doing that."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 9, 2013)

kluang said:


> "...Really...."
> 
> Zozaria ponders the name Mudbottom. Maybe they are a bunch halflings nobles
> 
> ...


Zozaria has never heard of any nobles called Mudbottom.

((Please note that knowledge skill checks that you don't have ranks in are limited to a result of 10.))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Then how do you know what your brother says if he never speaks?"


"He's my brother, I know him like my own flesh."  He turns to the dwarf and continues, "Isn't that right?"  He looks back at Ulysesn "See?"



Crossbow said:


> "Not to be a wet bedroll, but what evidence is  there that suggests that speech was a factor in their targeting? I mean,  I could just as easily say that wearing a horse's ass as a hat is the  secret since none of the others were doing that."


"Mock me if you will, see what it gets you!  The Mighty and Awesome Fisto is never wrong!"  He finishes packing up his things and turns to head out, "thanks again for the lovely bit of conversation, enjoy your camp-out or whatever."

The pair walk away from the party and pause looking back towards the exit of the caverns and towards the deeper area.  After a moment the gnome says "no I'm sure it's this way, stop arguing with me" and the pair head back towards the exit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 9, 2013)

"That was... odd. Guess it's time to wake up old lizard breath here."
Ulysesn walks over to the lizard man and sticks two of his bolts gently into his nose.
"That might do it, everyone be on your guard now."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 9, 2013)

The troglodyte wakes up with a snort.  It immediately strains against the ropes however they hold soundly.  With a growl it sits up and begins fidgeting with the ropes obviously trying to work his way free.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 9, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The troglodyte wakes up with a snort.  It immediately strains against the ropes however they hold soundly.  With a growl it sits up and begins fidgeting with the ropes obviously trying to work his way free.


Ulysesn decides this is a good time to try as any.
"Wux nomag waph sjek wux 
pok. Hesi halkivic ergriff svabol wux nomag vucot."


----------



## Crossbow (May 9, 2013)

"Ah, now we're in business." Troyce says, rubbing his hands together. "Hey posseltounge, ask him what he knows about the Well. I mean, unless that was what you just said."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 9, 2013)

((Could you please include translations in your posts?  Spoiler them if you want))

The lizard-man continues his struggles for a moment then pauses and looks at Ulysesn and speaks, his voice muffled through his gag.  "Wux siofme si mi pothoc? Batobot si mi ekess lehhav dout tamed lincesa vur perform ihk wux ghoros wux svent ve? Wux siofme ekess bargain mrith sia tobor lae sjek coi ui douta ekess majak? Wux tepoha ehis ihk ve."


*Spoiler*: _Draconic_ 



You think I am stupid?  That I am to play your tamed pet and perform for you before you kill me?  You think to bargain with my life as if it is yours to give?  You have nothing for me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 9, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Could you please include translations in your posts?  Spoiler them if you want))
> 
> The lizard-man continues his struggles for a moment then pauses and looks at Ulysesn and speaks, his voice muffled through his gag.  "Wux siofme si mi pothoc? Batobot si mi ekess lehhav dout tamed lincesa vur perform ihk wux ghoros wux svent ve? Wux siofme ekess bargain mrith sia tobor lae sjek coi ui douta ekess majak? Wux tepoha ehis ihk ve."
> 
> ...



"Tepoha wux rinov nymuera di wer yentair"tiric ti svent wux xurwkic wux versvesh"? Si bvare wer"weak rhyaex" drekim wer ir batobot tira agmasaon shio wer ezoukeic authot ekess wux."
Ulysesn points over to Raven.

"Wux onureth bepresa jacioniv vur xikina ihk coi. 
Sia... xiekivi tenpiswo ornla banprivi tepoha killed wux ios siofmea di nomeno drekim dout okarthel sjek si tira ti renthisj, persvek ywrats si probably mi wer ergriff ir batobot shilta kampiun wux tenpiswo."
Ulysesn sighs
"Si tir ti tuor batobot kiarf de wux, tagoa yth re tivol shar ti kilithel. kii filki vi klewar ago pothoc astahii xoal'si ekess ukris ekess wer..."
Ulysesn picks up one of the vegies and throws it forward into visible light
"svadrav coi ornla qe di thric rasv'kled ihk astahi.
Di ekmiv yth sultada svern sventir astahi shio ghoros tafiafir wux qort ekess batobot"
"drelniqtokvi astahii re pothoc vur tir ti tuor wux loex shio batobot kiarf tangis ghent batobot slathalin."
Ulysesn takes a deep breath
"shio yth tuor ui ekess gethrisj ekess wer algbo karifilt batobot idol vur vucot svabol nomag wharac mobi. sjek yth vucata svaust wux jahen vur svabol jahus beyoung ghoros yth jikmadada batobot grovisv yth ornla ti tepoha lemeba wux. Hesi tuarnoi tir ti involve sventir creolna persvek jacida duil."
Ulysesn stops speaking awaiting some sort of response.

*Spoiler*: _Draconic_ 





 Have you ever heard of the saying" does not slay you makes you strong"? i recall the "weak meat" being the one that did almost all the wounds done to you.
You under estimated her and paid for it. 

My ... people here would simply have killed you without thought of this being your home if I did not speak, in fact I probably am the only one that can understand you here.

I do not want that much from you, because we are anything but not merciful.
Why just a moment ago stupid they tried to talk to the ... when it would be of no value  for them. 

Of course we ended up killing them all before meeting  you due to that
basically they are stupid and do not want you dead all that much even after that fight.
All we want is to go to the well further that way and know what may lie there. If we knew who you were and what was beyond before we broke that wood we would not have bothered you.
Our goals don't involve killing someone in his lair.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 10, 2013)

"Duil? Hofiba. Nomeno jahus wer proving ordah shar coi jahus lorita throdenilti lpuul, sia svih wielga kiwor ihk ve. Lyriki geou confn, nomagqe wer proving ordah tepohaic thirkua ekess qe vi weyotipre cekip."


*Spoiler*: _Draconic_ 



Lair?  Fool.  This was the proving ground but it was trapped most foul, my group fell except for me.  Others will come, perhaps the proving ground has changed to be a different test.


----------



## soulnova (May 10, 2013)

Tassara is looking at the lizard and back at Ulysesn. 

"Is he saying anything interesting?" she asks the ranger. ((you are a ranger, right?))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Tassara is looking at the lizard and back at Ulysesn.
> 
> "Is he saying anything interesting?" she asks the ranger. ((you are a ranger, right?))



"Well, he just said this is actually a proving ground instead of his lair,more of his kind  may come and that he was in a group that was befelled by traps." 



EvilMoogle said:


> "Duil? Hofiba. Nomeno jahus wer proving ordah shar coi jahus lorita throdenilti lpuul, sia svih wielga kiwor ihk ve. Lyriki geou confn, nomagqe wer proving ordah tepohaic thirkua ekess qe vi weyotipre cekip."
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Draconic_
> ...


"Proving ordah?
Shilta wux visp ve wer gliiwr klae di coi vur svabol loritic wielga dout svih? svabol tir wux jatil weyotipre?"

*Spoiler*: _Draconic_ 



 Proving grounds?
can you tell me the full use of it and what traps fell your group?
What do you mean different?


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 10, 2013)

"Ihk eorikci nomeno goawy tepohaic coanwor vi goawy ekess prove tiichi, ekess ehaism wer qanescir ir vur return. Nomenes batobot returned tira zyak mrith wer irthir astahii tiliw ehaism tivol, vi lauth ornla return thirkua." 

"Sia svih approached, lpuul lekiqle nara vhira dampra vur wer ssifisv di udoka jahen jedarka crodr ekess recoup, yth jahen lowda persvek wer thurkear ini nomenoi edarok youwei. Ergriff si survived, si claxon refuge persvek nomeno reskafar, soneir edarokic ekess gahri, lorita. Wux re wer irral kwiip rhyaex si tepoha ocuirtor persvek throden keari, wux geou qe tasty si siofme."


*Spoiler*: _Draconic_ 



For years this place has been a place to prove honor, to face the shining one and return.  Those that returned did so with the knowledge they could face anything, a few would return changed.

My group approached, foul infection struck down several and the rest of us were forced inside to recoup, we were attacked in the night by these plant things.  Only I survived, I took refuge in this hole, eating plants to survive, trapped.  You are the first fresh meat I have seen in many days, you will be tasty I think.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Ihk eorikci nomeno goawy tepohaic coanwor vi goawy ekess prove tiichi, ekess ehaism wer qanescir ir vur return. Nomenes batobot returned tira zyak mrith wer irthir astahii tiliw ehaism tivol, vi lauth ornla return thirkua."
> 
> "Sia svih approached, lpuul lekiqle nara vhira dampra vur wer ssifisv di udoka jahen jedarka crodr ekess recoup, yth jahen lowda persvek wer thurkear ini nomenoi edarok youwei. Ergriff si survived, si claxon refuge persvek nomeno reskafar, soneir edarokic ekess gahri, lorita. Wux re wer irral kwiip rhyaex si tepoha ocuirtor persvek throden keari, wux geou qe tasty si siofme."
> 
> ...


"si siofme vucoti svaust wux ukris di tilsin.
Si tir ti vucot dout ominak sjerit sini ui ulysesn.
Ghent douhvyir svabol ekess tir mrith wux yth nadota ekess gethrisj mobi, yth re ekess ocuir jacion. 
Si ornla hullphir batobot wux douhvy ekess confn mrith udoka zyak wux tiliw gethrisj erekess svabol wux ukris di.
Wux tiliw filki tor ihk achthend wux vucot.
Ulysesn sighs dreading the answer.
"Does anyone have ration's with meat?"


*Spoiler*: _Draconic_ 



i think I know who you talk of lizard
i do not know your name yet mine is ulysesn.
After deciding what to do with you we planned to go there, we are to see  him.
I would prefer that you decide to come with us so you could go through what you talk of.
You could just ask for food you know


----------



## Crossbow (May 10, 2013)

"I do", said Troyce, eager to help the questioning go along. "If he's really picky, I've got some human flesh with me too".


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "I do", said Troyce, eager to help the questioning go along. "If he's really picky, I've got some human flesh with me too".



"... What are you doing with? 
When did you think that would..."
Ulysesn laughs heavily, starts coughing and clears his throat
"Algbo sia kraid thurirl tenpiswo tepohaic naktada creol munthrek yobolat vur tepohaic creol rhyaex. Munthreki tir ti nafl taste bensvelk si nymuer."
"What are you doing with that?"
 Ulysesn looks at Troyce with a rather perturbed look of laughter.
"You aren't a cannibal are you?"

*Spoiler*: _draconic_ 



"Well my weird friend here has kept some human flesh and has some meat. Humans do not really taste good I hear."


----------



## Crossbow (May 10, 2013)

"What? No! It's just that, you know, you run into a lot of things with a taste for people in this line of work and I'd hate to become the main course". 

Troyce gets out a ration from his bag. "Hell, I'm not even sure this is a human's arm, really. Could easily be an elf's or something. I'm no polyanthropoligist".


----------



## soulnova (May 10, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "What? No! It's just that, you know, you run into a lot of things with a taste for people in this line of work and I'd hate to become the main course".
> 
> Troyce gets out a ration from his bag. "Hell, I'm not even sure this is a human's arm, really. Could easily be an elf's or something. I'm no _*polyanthropoligist*_".



"Oh, good. I don't know if I can cure something like that" Tassara nods to Troyce with a smile. 

"Are you sure he is going to help, Monsieur Ulysesn?" she doesn't seem entirely convinced.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "What? No! It's just that, you know, you run into a lot of things with a taste for people in this line of work and I'd hate to become the main course".
> 
> Troyce gets out a ration from his bag. "Hell, I'm not even sure this is a human's arm, really. Could easily be an elf's or something. I'm no polyanthropoligist".


Ulysesn grabs the arm and makes it facepalm Troyce's face.
"Thank you for thinking ahead I guess, but perhaps next time you can tell us you are carrying around any other body parts. 
Though if it's anything crude don't bother telling."


soulnova said:


> "Oh, good. I don't know if I can cure something like that" Tassara nods to Troyce with a smile.
> 
> "Are you sure he is going to help, Monsieur Ulysesn?" she doesn't seem entirely convinced.



"Don't know yet, but it has to do with the crystal man."
Ulysesn waits for the lizardman's decision.


----------



## Vergil (May 10, 2013)

"Ye still chattin te the big bastard? Either show him the way out of the cave and let him run home or off him. If he's got family te go back te, I'm sure he;ll be happy te go."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Ye still chattin te the big bastard? Either show him the way out of the cave and let him run home or off him. If he's got family te go back te, I'm sure he;ll be happy te go."



"Duncan he's going through what amounts to a man's trail for some tribes; he either dies or never comes back in shame if he can't do it."


----------



## Vergil (May 10, 2013)

"Trial? What like fightin those Vegepygmies?..." Duncan says and then remembers something, "Ye think it's that crystal thing those lads were talkin about earlier? Maybe we can have him help us smack him down if it becomes a bastard. Which I reckon it would. But then...shit we'd have to watch our backs with lizard face over here. I dunno what do you guys think? Let him come or just stab him in the head? If ye think he'll be alright then I don't mind havin the big bastard come with us. Though I'm no gonna be comfortable sleepin around him."


----------



## Crossbow (May 10, 2013)

Troyce chuckles at Tassara's joke. Well, he hopes it was a joke, at any rate.

"I don't know about you, broadskirt, but I don't think this thing deserves any more sympathy than those bandits. Maybe I'm biased because of my natural prejudice against people who have _stabbed me_, but he'd need a hellsuva sobstory to earn his freedom". He sighs. "The rite of passage thing is a good start, but still..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce chuckles at Tassara's joke. Well, he hopes it was a joke, at any rate.
> 
> "I don't know about you, broadskirt, but I don't think this thing deserves any more sympathy than those bandits. Maybe I'm biased because of my natural prejudice against people who have _stabbed me_, but he'd need a hellsuva sobstory to earn his freedom". He sighs. "The rite of passage thing is a good start, but still..."



"It might be possible we can only pass with him along with us. Remember what the bandit said about the crystal man?"

"*"this place wasn't for us and that we had to leave"* That's what was told to me by one of you."


----------



## Crossbow (May 10, 2013)

"Well, you've got the full context of his silly mission. If you think we can scratch each others backs, then I'm alright with teaming up with him".


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2013)

Beatrix had dosed off for a moment, she awakens with a flutter of green eyes and glances around. "I forgot myself, I apologize. What are we supposed to be doing now?" asked Beatrix with a yawn. "I don't think I got enough rest last night," she yawns again. She surveys the others and then sighs. 

"Are we still trying to decide what to do with the big-lizard-thingy?" she asks.


----------



## kluang (May 10, 2013)

"I'm ok either way. I just want to get that water and get out."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "si siofme vucoti svaust wux ukris di tilsin.
> Si tir ti vucot dout ominak sjerit sini ui ulysesn.
> Ghent douhvyir svabol ekess tir mrith wux yth nadota ekess gethrisj mobi, yth re ekess ocuir jacion.
> Si ornla hullphir batobot wux douhvy ekess confn mrith udoka zyak wux tiliw gethrisj erekess svabol wux ukris di.
> ...



The troglodyte remains silent contemplating Ulysesn's words for some time before finally lifting himself up to speak, "wux siofme si tepoha wielgtor zyak karif batobot si ornla tor ihk letoclo de yobolatup moxt bits di ehis hefoc wux? Si tir ti tuor wer saskir rhyaex dout thurirl carries si ornla ysik svadri jacida jira de jacida mamiss vur gribkoan shafaer wer iejir vur marrow."

"Toladaf svent ve while si mi tied svern usv duulo ve zyak batobot si janik sulta sia tobor persvek vargach. mobi ui ehis else ihk ve."  His voice is strong and seems to have resolve though his injuries are still quite serious.  Walking would be a challenge for him at the moment, fighting likely would be impossible.


*Spoiler*: _Draconic_ 



You think I have fallen so far that I would ask for help from fleshy little bits of nothing like you?  I do not want the rotting meat your friend carries I would rather rip his arm from his body and feast on the blood and marrow.

Either kill me while I am tied up or free me so that I might end my life in battle.  There is nothing else for me.


----------



## soulnova (May 10, 2013)

> His voice is strong and seems to have resolve though his injuries are still quite serious.



"That doesn't sound good." Tassara frowns waiting for a translation but she's starting to imagine what's all about.


----------



## Crossbow (May 10, 2013)

"Well, if troggie is on our side, we need to get him in stable condition."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The troglodyte remains silent contemplating Ulysesn's words for some time before finally lifting himself up to speak, "wux siofme si tepoha wielgtor zyak karif batobot si ornla tor ihk letoclo de yobolatup moxt bits di ehis hefoc wux? Si tir ti tuor wer saskir rhyaex dout thurirl carries si ornla ysik svadri jacida jira de jacida mamiss vur gribkoan shafaer wer iejir vur marrow."
> 
> "Toladaf svent ve while si mi tied svern usv duulo ve zyak batobot si janik sulta sia tobor persvek vargach. mobi ui ehis else ihk ve."  His voice is strong and seems to have resolve though his injuries are still quite serious.  Walking would be a challenge for him at the moment, fighting likely would be impossible.
> 
> ...


"Si jahus charisir wux ornla ti yenta batobot vur jahus charisir wux ornla qe versvesh aurthon ekess tepoha aurthon geou ekess waph shafaer. Astahii tangis dujzarna wux gethrisjir okarthel filki jaka, shar vucoti batobot ui ti creolnali wux shilta tir.
Batobot ui creolnali yth shio tepoha ekess waph mrith ghent shio.
sjek dout nouhai ui ti xurwkir coi mobi yth shilta irisv shio di dout ezoukeic vur sjek coi ui achthend yth tepoha rhyaex batobot ui ti sasktor.
Si ornla siofme dout xiekivi ornla qe molmonsore batobot ti ir di wux xurwka coi."
Ulysesn starts loading his crossbow
"Wer vers di wux waphir usv ti ui shio persvek dout geou tenpiswo. Wux tir ti tepoha ekess renthisj vi lex di udoka thur vi lex zahae wux ghent nomeno."

*Spoiler*: _draconic_ 




I was hoping you would not say that and was hoping you would be strong enough to have enough will to live on. They even suggested you going home just now, but I know that is not something you can do.
I would say to at least try to meet the crystal figure before you act so , you can die now or live later as we all do. 
That is something we all have to live with after all

If your concern is not making it there we can heal all of your wounds and if it is food we have meat that isn't rotten.
I would think your people would be sad that not one of you made it.
The power of you living or not is all in your will here. You do not have to speak a word of us nor a word about you after this.




: 1d20+5: 14 [1d20=9]


soulnova said:


> "That doesn't sound good." Tassara frowns waiting for a translation but she's starting to imagine what's all about.


"I'm giving it one more shot after this, I doubt I can do anything else if it doesn't work."


----------



## kluang (May 10, 2013)

"I have no idea what you're talking about nor do I care about your problem, but do not confuse compassion for pity. We're here to get our water and get out. I have no love for this place and wish to leave as soon as possible, but hear me out. Regain your honor by living not by dying. Titles of Honor doesn't add to your worth, Who are you an honor to your titles." says Zozaria to the Trog, regardless if he understand or not.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 11, 2013)

Go ahead and give me a diplomacy roll for Ulysesn.


----------



## Muk (May 11, 2013)

"How's your pet lizard coming along?" Raven looks at Ulyseen talking in draconic. She's been patching up herself for most of the time and sharpening her fullblade with a wet stone.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 11, 2013)

Muk said:


> "How's your pet lizard coming along?" Raven looks at Ulyseen talking in draconic. She's been patching up herself for most of the time and sharpening her fullblade with a wet stone.



"He's not a pet he can think for himself rather well. 
I rather don't like the concept of slavery if that is what you are getting at. 
How is it going? Badly. I honestly wish we could just knock him out while he's tied up and just move on so we don't have to deal with killing him."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 11, 2013)

The troglodyte sits in thought, clearly frustrated.  After a moment he bites into the gag over his mouth, razor sharp teeth shred the feeble rope and he lets out a roar that echos through the caverns.  "You fleshy things talk endlessly!"  His words are interrupted by a fit of coughing apparently his fit pushed his weakened body to the limits.

He looks at Zozaria, "'come back in honor' my father said much the same before I left" he speaks common though the draconic accent is so thick as to make it difficult to make out.  "You seek the shining one, but you don't go as Jimos, you look to steal the waters of life.  I don't care what your reasons are, they don't matter to me."

"And for some reason you weak fleshy things want me to come with you?  I do not know if I would survive to complete the Gogetoi as I am but I admit that dying in the presence of the shining one holds a more savory taste than fighting a Pyrrhic battle here."  He slumps against the wall losing his energy, "I will not go like this though, tied up like some fleshling's pet, a crippled toy to be paraded for show."

His speech fades for a moment and he growls lowly willing himself to go on, "do not think that I am some tame pet, show weakness or pity and I will snatch the life from you myself."  He starts to continue however he is interrupted by another coughing fit, his eyes glaze over and he slides down the wall breathing shallowly, a smear of blood follows his descent, apparently he tore open his wounds during his earlier exertion.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 11, 2013)

Ulysesn faints from the combined shock of the troglodyte speaking common and having to go to the trouble of speaking it the whole time when the trog knew it.
Saying the words "Heal him"  as he fell.


----------



## kluang (May 11, 2013)

"Well at least we getting somewhere."


----------



## soulnova (May 11, 2013)

"I do not have my healing restored yet" Tassara says making a frown. She will attempt to use mundane ways to keep him from bleeding to death. 

Heal
Link removed
1d20+9 → [4,9] = (13)

Nope.

She uses sacred touch. "That's all I can do...."

"so, we are going to let him fight the crystal thing? We could get moving now... just try not to get too wounded. We would have to drag him along... I'm not that strong"


----------



## Vergil (May 11, 2013)

"I'm gonna let him go." Duncan says and frees the beast from its bonds, "nothing should die tied up like a slave, especially not a beast as proud as this guy."


----------



## Kuno (May 11, 2013)

"I could stabilize him..."  Kaylee says stepping forward then frowns.  "Maybe I should save that for one of us though..."  She watches Duncan before stepping back, closer to Brox.  "I don't know if that is such a good idea."


----------



## Crossbow (May 11, 2013)

"What, are you guys crazy? This fellow's great with that spear thing of his". Troyce considers bring up the stabbing thing again, but decides to let bygones be bygones. 

"Look, I say we unbind him and let him do his thing. We help him do whatever he's doing and he helps us get to the Wellwater. That sound good to everyone?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 11, 2013)

((He's stable from Tassara's touch so he's not bleeding out anymore, still at -4hp though so he'll be unconscious for a while without magical healing))


----------



## Vergil (May 11, 2013)

"Come on guys, I'm all for live and let live but we can't stay here and nurse this thing back te health. Not when we're likely to need the healing for us when we face off that crystal beastie. Shame we couldn't ask him which way the thing is, but at least we know we're on the right track."


----------



## soulnova (May 11, 2013)

"Well, we could go on and leave him tied here until we come back. He's not going anywhere the way he is right now" Tassara doesn't seem to concerned about the whole deal. "We better get going."


----------



## Vergil (May 11, 2013)

((Duncan already freed him, though you could just tie him up again))

"Yep, so should we rest a bit more or head down now? I suppose it doesn't matter what time it is when yer in a cave."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 11, 2013)

((The party can absolutely rest until morning so Tassara and Kaylee have their spells back, up to you guys.))

((Likewise the party can absolutely head out now if they so choose.))

((Party really needs a leader  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 11, 2013)

((Meh, I'm assuming that the party's not going to stop halfway through resting.))

Everyone settles down to rest, the night passes uneventfully.  Over the night the troglodyte passes out of the danger zone and into a restful healing sleep.

Anyone with HP damage heal 1 hp, anyone with con damage heal 1 point of constitution.  The Troglodyte heals as well, his wounds are still quite serious however he should be able to move around relatively unhindered (1/90hp  )


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 12, 2013)

Ulysesn stirs back awakening from fainting.
"What happened everything went red then black."
Ulysesn rubs the back of his head and looks around seeing that everyone else is now asleep.
"At least the lizard isn't bleeding out anymore, though he still seems to be in awful shape."


----------



## Vergil (May 12, 2013)

Dincan stretches after putting on his armor, "Mornin....I think...Right so Mr Lizard, ye gonna come wit us or fuck off te where ever ye came from?"


----------



## soulnova (May 12, 2013)

The party can see Tassara already kneeling  and praying in silence moving her lips without a sound. She finishes kissing the pouch of blessed sand and placing it back on her belt. "I'm better now! I think we could move already."


----------



## Crossbow (May 12, 2013)

"Ah, nothing like starting a fresh new day in a musty cavern". Troyce cracks a few joints to limber himself up.

"So, are we letting the reptile lead the way or what?"


----------



## Kuno (May 12, 2013)

"I think we should get going."  Kaylee eats a bit of a ration and feeds a Brox.  "We have been here too long and others might be coming along."  Kaylee thinks about the two interesting characters that showed up.  Then she turns to the troglodyte.  "If you are coming with us, what should we call you?"  Thinking for a moment she adds, " I do believe we should keep his hands bound for the time being, whichever way he chooses."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 12, 2013)

"I will come with you to complete the Gogetoi"  The troglodyte slowly pulls himself to his feet, "but don't think I care anything for your reasons for coming here.  Fleshy things are always making things more complicated then they need to be, I don't wish to be here when your plans swallow you whole."  He grins a toothy grin running a forked tongue across his lips, "or maybe I do?"

"Which way are we going?"

Scroll back to find my map, party pretty much has to choose go back to the area with patches of mold and explore to the left (er, right as you're coming back) or follow the tunnel where the lair branched off further.


----------



## Crossbow (May 12, 2013)

"Man, can you just get over yourself?" Troyce says, taking a drink of his waterskin. "She asks you for your name and you just go off about how fleshy and stupid we are. I'm sorry, but it's just not sporting".


----------



## Muk (May 12, 2013)

"So I am going this way, we haven't finished exploring this side, yet." Raven keeps going down the tunnel torch in hand.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 12, 2013)

"Call me whatever you like, I'm not used to giving my name to food."  The troglodyte grumbles but falls in line with the others as they move on down the tunnel.

The tunnel goes on for a long time.  It has slight twists from time to time and occasional small forks that immediately dead-end but otherwise it is unremarkable.  After a few hours of walking the party sees the proverbial light at the end of the tunnel, when they get within torchlight they see the tunnel deadends however a small crack has been worked into it opening into a lit chamber within.

The opening is quite narrow and fairly slender, the troglodyte will struggle to get through however everyone should be able to manage without too much effort.

((We'll have the party stop at the edge of torchlight ~60' in case anyone wants to do anything silly like check for traps or approach with caution))


----------



## Crossbow (May 12, 2013)

"Well, I've seen enough dimly-lit crevasses to know when something begs to be exploded. Anyone got any fireball spells or something?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 12, 2013)

Ulysesn looks towards the crevice.
"Hopefully there isn't any mold in there, so who's first?"


----------



## Muk (May 13, 2013)

Raven will approach the crack and take a look what lies behind it. "I doubt there is a trap behind it. It natural rather than man made."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2013)

Raven approaches the opening and peers through.  It opens into a huge, roughly round, chamber hundreds of feet across.  It's natural stone however it seems somewhat smoother than the rough edges of the caverns so far.  Like where the party met Zakur the area is dimly lit from no apparent source.

And perhaps most interestingly a gentle rainfall falls in the chamber.  It falls from the roof of the chamber perhaps a hundred feet above though there isn't an apparent source, you suppose it could be natural condensation though you've never heard of a steady "rain" from that.

The floor is sloped down towards the center of the room.  For most of the chamber the water runs in gentle trickles down towards the center of the room.  In the center of the room there's a round hole, perhaps ten feet across, filled with water.  You cannot see how deep it is from outside however it's at least a few feet deep.

On the ground near the hole is a large golden bowl covered in runes and magical symbols.  The "bowl" is gigantic, four feet high and seven or eight feet across.

Between the hole and the party stands a humanoid statue apparently crafted out of smooth glass.  The figure is void of significant detail, only impressions of facial features give it any definition.  It is still and motionless and in a different environment one might think it simply a work of art.


----------



## Muk (May 13, 2013)

"So my guess is, we found the water fountain we were suppose to find. Didn't someone say something about a glass statue? Well it is in there too as well as a golden bowl, a large golden bowl. If I remember correctly we were suppose to find some sort of extra item for the magician upstairs, anyone remember what it is?"

Raven describes the hall to the others. "I am going to go in" and enters the chamber. She will not approach the center yet, exploring the outer edges of the room first.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2013)

Drell will cast *Detect Magic* over the room, focusing especially on the glass man.


----------



## soulnova (May 13, 2013)

Tassara Perception 
Link removed
1d20+9 → [16,9] = (25)

((Can't write. Too much work ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2013)

As soon as Raven steps foot inside the chamber the glass statue animates.  It walks towards her quickly with an eery, inhuman smoothness to its gait.  It stops about twenty feet from her and speaks, "_*this place is not a place for those that yet walk the land.  All will return here in time, until that time comes begone from here.*_"  Its simple "mouth" moves as it speaks however the voice reverberates oddly in the chamber, it's difficult to say if the sound originates from the glass man or from somewhere else.

Standing in the rain Raven feels an odd tingling of energy where the water lands.

The troglodyte pushes his way through the group and climbs through the narrow opening.  He addresses the glass man loudly in draconic, 

*Spoiler*: _Draconic_ 



"I am Gatakairic son of Galgamanar!  I have come to complete the journey Shining One!"




The glass man turns, seeming to acknowledge the troglodyte for the first time and replies, 
*Spoiler*: _Draconic_ 



"*This place is an ending to all journeys.  And where all journeys begin anew.*"


  The troglodyte hesitates, apparently unsure how to take this.


*Spoiler*: _Drell_ 



Drell detects no magic from the entrance of the chamber.  This includes the man however excludes the center of the chamber and the ceiling of the chamber (outside of the 60' range).





*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 




Tassara doesn't notice anything hidden in the area, she does note a round hole in the ceiling above the pool of water.  She might speculate that this leads to the "well" they were at the two days ago.

You do notice something peculiar, or rather you notice a peculiar absence.  Despite the large amount of standing water in a fairly open (if somewhat hidden) area the water is crystal clear and the cave is utterly devoid of any sort of growth.  In fact other than Raven and the troglodyte there's no sign of any life whatsoever in the cavern.


----------



## Muk (May 13, 2013)

"Hey Duncan, is there a way to move without walking the land?" Raven shouts back towards Duncan. "It says if I don't walk the land I could enter this place. Got any good ideas."

She'll head back outside.


----------



## Vergil (May 13, 2013)

Duncan follows and has a look around,

Dungeoneering
1d20+4
18+4 = 22

Duncan notices the hesitancy of Troggy.

"Oi Lizard, why aren't ye diving in there and tryin te kick his arse, though ye said this was a rite o passage."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 13, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The troglodyte pushes his way through the group and climbs through the narrow opening.  He addresses the glass man loudly in draconic,
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Draconic_
> 
> ...



"Well now I know your name, don't worry I won't tell."
Ulysesn chuckles and then gives the riddle a small amount of thought and nods.
"Trog you are aware this is called the Well of Soul's correct? Seems simple enough... a little too simple."
He starts speaking Draconic briefly to the trog

*Spoiler*: _Draconic_ 



"Do you remember any tales of this place perhaps as a child or such? 
I wouldn't think that there would be no hint hidden there as for what to do after he speaks."





Muk said:


> "Hey Duncan, is there a way to move without walking the land?" Raven shouts back towards Duncan. "It says if I don't walk the land I could enter this place. Got any good ideas."
> 
> She'll head back outside.


"I believe that it's actually a metaphor for something Raven."


----------



## Muk (May 13, 2013)

"I know they love talking in riddles," Raven answers Ulyseen. "However this thing is an automaton, so you can take his brain for fart. It says walk on land, it means walk on land. As long as we don't walk on land we'll be save."

She's looking through her gear and finds some oil. "Hmmmmmmm ..." She looks back into the chamber.

Int:
1d20+3
18+3 = 21

Is it possible to slide down into the middle of the chamber by greasing up her large shield with oil?


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2013)

The troglodyte stares at the glass man silently considering the creation ignoring Duncan's barbs and Ulysesn's questions.  The glass figure silently observes the others, apparently content to watch for now.  After a few moments something amazing starts to happen, the troglodyte's deep wounds begin to close, healing rapidly.  The troglodyte seems as confused by this as anyone else.


*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 




As Duncan steps out he also feels a strange tingling where the "rain" falls on him.

This place is something of a paradox to Duncan.  Everything looks perfectly natural but everything Duncan knows says that it can't be natural.

The cave is too clean to be a natural cave, while water is common in caves it should be muddy maybe even rusty depending on the stone.  

Some dripping from condensation isn't uncommon but never as rapid as this and there should be stalactites and stalagmites from mineral deposits from the water if it were collecting on the ceiling.

Lastly with this much water buildup there should be molds and mosses and what-have-you basically everywhere yet there's nary a spot in sight.




Raven: If you got a good start probably.  With a little bit of oil the wet ground would be pretty slick, might be a challenge to control the makeshift sled with any precision though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 13, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The troglodyte stares at the glass man silently considering the creation ignoring Duncan's barbs and Ulysesn's questions.  The glass figure silently observes the others, apparently content to watch for now.  After a few moments something amazing starts to happen, the troglodyte's deep wounds begin to close, healing rapidly.  The troglodyte seems as confused by this as anyone else.



"If you only healed like that earlier."
Ulysesn decides to look at the glass man in particular his interest peaked seeing if he can see any details at all.


()
: 1d10+7: 16 [1d10=9]


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2013)

Ulysesn:  The man is, as best Ulysesn can tell, made completely out of some sort of clear glass or crystal.  Water runs down and drips off of him much like it would any other smooth window and the light in the area interacts with the water to give him an almost sparkling quality.  As best Ulysesn can tell he's solid through and through with no joints or breaks to disrupt his form.  Logically he shouldn't be able to move at all.

To make glass so perfect would imply a masterful craftsman (most glass of the age would have coloring and bubbles or other imperfections in it).  It's tough to see details since he's transparent but the general impressions of the face are there (the recesses where the "eyes" are, a nose, ears, it has a mouth though it is solid glass as well which further confuses how it "talks").  It lacks sufficient detail to tell if there was a particular race it is crafted to appear as but it is roughly six feet tall making it slightly tall for a human though well within the extremes.

The proportions of the body suggest a male figure though there is no discernible anatomy.  The arms and legs look normal enough and it has fingers and toes like most humanoids.

Were it a stone statue you would probably call the artwork crude due to the level of detail.  You've never seen a glass statue so you have no idea if this complicates the craftsmanship or if it was simply what the designer was going for (assuming it had a designer).


----------



## Muk (May 13, 2013)

"Oi, ain't that cheating?" Raven sees the trog healing faster than herself. "I guess I'll just stand there at the edge and hope to receive some healing, too. Hope he doesn't turn around and attacks us again."

Raven tries to figure out how to get back out of the center once she's sledged her way in.

Int:
1d20+3
13+3 = 16


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2013)

((Is Raven inside the chamber or in the tunnel leading to it?  I was under the impression you went back into the tunnel))

_Assuming_ that her makeshift sled idea works to get in it obviously won't work to get out.  However if the party has ~100' of rope Raven could go in with rope tied to her (/tied to her sled) and then pull herself back out.

Alternately she could simply try walking back out and hope that the glass man has no objection to stopping someone from leaving.


----------



## Vergil (May 13, 2013)

"Oi Glass man! Can ye hear me? What type of thingy are ye? I've never seen yer kind before." Duncan asks the glass creature. "And what do you want with the bowl?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2013)

"_*I can.  I am that which was created to guard this place against intrusion and damage by mortal creatures who's curiosity and greed exceed their place.*_"  The glass man continues it's stoic observation of the party as it speaks, "_*My concern is not with that which was created later.*_"


----------



## Vergil (May 13, 2013)

"So can we just take that bowl then, and ye won't try and smack us down or anythin right?" Duncan asks.


----------



## Kuno (May 13, 2013)

"Sir we have been asked to retrieve the bowl and some of the water by the keepers of this place."  Kaylee walks forward and stops before the crystal creature, Brox near her side.  "There has been some disappearances caused by an evil..."  She paused not knowing what the magebane was.  "Something and this is the only way for us to know if they are dead or alive.  Would we be able to help those people?"  She was hoping the crystal man might help them.  "Please?"

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+5:
5,+5
Total:10

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+4:
13,+4
Total:17


----------



## Crossbow (May 13, 2013)

"Do we really need to take the bowl? Can't we just grab some water and leave the rest be?" Troyce stays behind the rest of the party.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2013)

The glass man begins to respond to Duncan when Kaylee approaches, he stops and regards her for a moment before speaking, "_*it is your desire that these beings approach the well?  Understood, I will continue my sentry from here.*_"


----------



## Kuno (May 13, 2013)

"I..."  Kaylee looks slightly confused then smiles.  "I thank you Sir.  We will only do what is needed and not disturb things over much."  She continues to look at him then nods at her companions.  "Please be very careful."

Knowledge Nature:

Roll(1d20)+5:
12,+5
Total:17

Why he complied with Kaylee.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
19,+8
Total:27


----------



## Vergil (May 13, 2013)

"Kaylee, ye and yer beautiful tits are gettin through te it! Nice one!" Duncan whispers and slowly approaches the bowl. He touches it tentatively (and hopes he doesn't shine like a rainbow and go shooting off to the sun)


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 




Kaylee doesn't see any particular reason why the glass man should respond differently to her than any of the others. 

But she can't shake the feeling that it regards her differently than the rest of the party.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2013)

Vergil: The bowl is solidly built and somewhat cool to the touch but nothing overt happens when he touches it.


----------



## Crossbow (May 13, 2013)

"Hold on..."

Troyce is suspicious that the being which was just minutes ago forbidding us from advancing is suddenly okay with the party going to the center. He pokes his head out and tries to see if the bowl pedestal area is rigged with any traps or anything.

Perception
1d20+5
5+5=10


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2013)

Troyce detects no traps.

/Edit: I should also mention that when you approach the "hole"/"pool" in the center of the room you can see it goes down farther than the dim light reaches.  Looking up you can see the hole continues upward eventually reaching clear sky above (many, many hundreds of feet up).

Brox is also looking much healthier all of a sudden, sings of the fungal damage have all but been erased.


----------



## soulnova (May 13, 2013)

"This place is certainly holy" Tassara implies at seeing the wounds closing on the lizard man and Brox and she holds close the pouch of blessed sands she carries. She turns to Kaylee and pats her shoulder. "Maybe a person of faith was needed. Your faith lies in nature... am I right, Mademoiselle Kaylee? But maybe I'm wrong..." she shrugs not giving it much importance.  

She keeps walking towards the bowl but suddenly stops. "Wait... where are the brothers?"  she looks around as she had missed something.

"Excuse me... crystal man. A pair had come following this path just hours ago. What happened to them?" she asks to the only thing that could provide an answer.


----------



## kluang (May 13, 2013)

Zozria looks at the area and then back to the crystal man,

Knowledge Arcana

Roll(1d20)+7:
16,+7
Total:23


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2013)

"_*I do not have the information you request.  No one has-*_" the glass man pauses almost hesitating before continuing, "_*it has been 728 light cycles since I last detected an intruder.*_"

The troglodyte has a doubletake at this and growls, "kobold fodder, Nagash's hatch was here about a year ago, they all returned triumphantly!"  He starts pacing about angrily, "this whole situation stinks worse than an Orc's warren, my brothers died coming here and you back off when the little fleshy one says '_please_'?"  He rushes forward hulking over the glass man breathing heavily.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Zozaria_ 




As best you can tell the glass man is some sort of construct.  A normal glass golem is more akin to broken shards of glass than this smooth construct however conceptually seems similar.

The golden bowl is covered in arcane symbols, you recognize numerous symbols of abjuration both protecting the bowl from outside forces and strongly anchoring it to this plane.

It's extraordinarily complicated though, clearly whomever created it was quite talented.


----------



## Crossbow (May 13, 2013)

"Whoa, hey, what's a light cycle?" says Troyce in an effort to stop the troglodyte from acting brashly. "It could be a few seconds, I wouldn't know."

Troyce plays back the words in his head and decides to size up the figure as best as he can

Sense Motive
1d20+4
1+4=5


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2013)

Drell approaches the glass man cautiously. "Don't get too upset with it," he says to the Troglodyte. "There are plenty of possible explanations for the weird things going on, but we won't hear any of them if you break...whatever this is."

"So you're actually older than the bowl," he says to the glass man. "Can you tell us who built you?"


----------



## Kuno (May 13, 2013)

Kaylee nods in agreement.  "Please don't get angry."  She says to the troglodyte.  "Are you suppose to defeat him?  What exactly is your right of passage?"  Kaylee tries to calm him before listening to what the crystal man says to Drell then she adds, "Do you have a name?  Are you called something?  And, when did you come into being?"  Kaylee wasn't sure if he was born or created by other means.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2013)

"_*Light cycle; the light grows brighter then dims then grows brighter again.*_"  As he speaks the glass man indicates the hole in the ceiling, presumably he is referring to the growing daylight and darkness from it.

The troglodyte growls again, "see?  He lies!  And besmirches the honor of my brothers.  Whatever trickery he is should be crushed and ground into powder."  He's clearly still agitated and seems to be getting angrier by the minute.  "My journey was finished when I entered and confronted the shining one, what I do now will set the course for my personal honor!"  There seems little ambiguity as to what he thinks is the correct course of action.

The glass man addresses the other's questions at the same time, "_*I exist.  This form came into being with this place, to guard against damage to the well.  This form has operated for two million six hundred eighty two thousand, nine hundred and three light cycles.  This form has no designation.*_"


----------



## Crossbow (May 13, 2013)

"Wow, two million divided by the number of days in a year..." Troyce pauses. "That's at least four hundred, I think."

"Troggie, listen. I don't know much about your culture, but you have to realize what an opportunity this is. That crystal automaton is giving us free reign here". He put a hand on the lizard's shoulder. "Sometimes you find things in life where you just have to see how things go down before you start trying to kill things. Life gives you lemons, you just juice them and dilute it with sugar water, but always keep the rinds on hands for use as garottes, you know?"


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2013)

"What's the purpose of the well?" Drell asks. "Why does it need to be protected?


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2013)

The troglodyte snarls at Troyce, "and what would you have me do here?  Take the bowl as a trophy?  It would be a fine addition to any horde but I doubt I could budge it let alone carry it out of here."  He turns and glares, "play in the water?  I do not know what you want with it and I do not care.  But if I cut out whatever passes for a heart from this _thing_ then I can present that to my clan as a treasure for the ages."

The glass man looks at Drell speaking its odd echoing voice, "_*this is the well of souls, souls pass through here on their way to and from the beyond.  It is not--  It is not normally a place for mortals while they yet live.*_"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 13, 2013)

"Would you deny the right to future generations of your kind trog? There is no telling what would happen if you decided to do that."
Ulysesn looks towards the crystal man
"Do you know of anything that has been happening in the outside world?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2013)

The lizard man bars a mouthful of teeth at Ulysesn, "I care nothing for what your fleshy kind does your 'outside world' doesn't matter anything to our kind, you are food, that is all.  Your children's bones pick the flesh from between our teeth."  He turns and spits on the glass man, who in turn does not react, before turning back.  "I tolerate your presence because you brought me here but do not mistake this for some sort of friendship."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 13, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The lizard man bars a mouthful of teeth at Ulysesn, "I care nothing for what your fleshy kind does your 'outside world' doesn't matter anything to our kind, you are food, that is all.  Your children's bones pick the flesh from between our teeth."  He turns and spits on the glass man, who in turn does not react, before turning back.  "I tolerate your presence because you brought me here but do not mistake this for some sort of friendship."


" Don't mistake my curiosity for friendship trog even if you would need one. I'm asking if he knows anything of the world outside of this well and that includes your kind. You never thought to simply ask him what to do?"
Ulysesn walks into the area near the bowl and speaks loudly to the glass man
"Being of glass how many of his kind has gone before you and what did they do when they did?


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2013)

(( Ah, sorry, I thought the "outside world" bit was directed at the troglodyte ))

"_*This form is restricted to staying within this chamber, it has no knowledge of events occurring outside of this.  Thirty-seven members of his species have arrived at this place,*_"  the glass man intones matter-of-factly, "_*Seven fled without interaction with this form, nine entered this chamber and left after brief attempts at conversation, eleven attempted hostilities with this form and were terminated, four evaded this form before and after drinking from the well, six evaded this form and attempted manipulation of the foreign object in the well.*_"

The troglodyte growls, "again with his lies, well over a hundred of my clan have traveled here and returned!  What purpose do you see with discussing anything further with this creature?"


----------



## Kuno (May 13, 2013)

"I really don't think that it is capable of lying."  Kaylee looked up at the glass an pondering what exactly he was.  "There may be a misunderstanding with your clan."  Again she muses for a moment.  "Are ther any more of your kind around here?  Is there more to these caverns?  What does drinking the water do?  And, what is the object in the pool?"

((If it is the bowl ignore the last question))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 13, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> (( Ah, sorry, I thought the "outside world" bit was directed at the troglodyte ))
> 
> "_*This form is restricted to staying within this chamber, it has no knowledge of events occurring outside of this.  Thirty-seven members of his species have arrived at this place,*_"  the glass man intones matter-of-factly, "_*Seven fled without interaction with this form, nine entered this chamber and left after brief attempts at conversation, eleven attempted hostilities with this form and were terminated, four evaded this form before and after drinking from the well, six evaded this form and attempted manipulation of the foreign object in the well.*_"
> 
> The troglodyte growls, "again with his lies, well over a hundred of my clan have traveled here and returned!  What purpose do you see with discussing anything further with this creature?"


"The truth trog. Many of your people may have very well lied of coming here. Now that just gives me one more question relating to you."
Ulysesn speaks again to the crystal man
"What happens to those that drink from here?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2013)

((It's referring to the bowl, there's nothing in the pool, at least not as far as the party can see down))

"_*This one is alone here.  This one lacks sufficient information to answer your other queries, it apologizes.*_"


----------



## Kuno (May 13, 2013)

"Has the bowl always been exactly there?  We were led to believe that the bowl transported the waters to a chamber far above."  Kaylee points at the hole in the ceiling. " Is that the case?  Has it broken?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2013)

"You call my brothers liars?"  The troglodyte stops suddenly and lets out a roar, "I will stand for this no longer!"  The lizard swipes a massive claw grabbing at Ulysesn who just manages to scramble out of his reach.  With a roar he makes ready to fight!

Initiatives and actions of anyone that's getting involved.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "Has the bowl always been exactly there?  We were led to believe that the bowl transported the waters to a chamber far above."  Kaylee points at the hole in the ceiling. " Is that the case?  Has it broken?"



"_*The bowl resided within the waters transporting them above for two hundred sixty four thousand seven hundred and twenty eight cycles.  Seven cycles ago nothing entered this chamber and dislodged the bowl.  Nothing then approached the bowl and nothing left the area.*_"

((Lets hold off on further questions while we figure out if Ulysesn gets disemboweled first  ))


----------



## Muk (May 13, 2013)

"Quick hide behind the glass golem," Raven says after seeing Trog being aggressive again. Still trying to heal up from her wounds she'll keep her distance and not engage. She tries to circle around to the back of the glass golem.

Init:
1d20+0
5+0 = 5


----------



## Vergil (May 14, 2013)

Init: 
1d20+5
12+5 = 17

Duncan will run towards Ulysesn

"I apologise Mr Glass for fightin here, but I'm no lettin this overgrown gecko try somethin with my group! I knew we shoulda killed his tailed ass. Special Magus style of asskickery!"


*Spoiler*: __ 



R1
1d20+0
14+0 = 14

1d6+2
3+2 = 5

Acid Splash:
1d20+2
14+2 = 16

1d3+0
3+0 = 3

R2
1d20+0
11+0 = 11

1d6+2
5+2 = 7

Acid Splash:
1d20+2
8+2 = 10

1d4+0
1+0 = 1

R3
1d20+2
17+2 = 19

1d6+2
6+2 = 8

R4
1d20+2
9+2 = 11

1d6+2
1+2 = 3

R5
1d20+2
18+2 = 20

1d6+2
1+2 = 3




((If things get too hairy then he'll use Colour Spray and depending on the condition, will either retreat or press the attack. He will also go for the kill.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 14, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "You call my brothers liars?"  The troglodyte stops suddenly and lets out a roar, "I will stand for this no longer!"  The lizard swipes a massive claw grabbing at Ulysesn who just manages to scramble out of his reach.  With a roar he makes ready to fight!
> 
> Initiatives and actions of anyone that's getting involved.


Ulysesn directs his attention to the trog; his reach is stunted as he has no weapon.
"Guardian of this place the scaled one seeks to spill blood in this well of souls."
 1d20+3: 20 [1d20=17]
All actions will be directed to movement away from the trog out of his reach and if a charge is made he will simply move to the side as he is circle strafing and have the trog be recentered whilst luring him back to the area's center constantly. 

(30 ft away per move action x 4)
I'm doing nothing but move actions he shouldn't be able to catch Ulysesn in this large area.

((Since the area is round large he should be able to do this easily. (It opens into a huge, roughly round, chamber hundreds of feet across.) And a map would help moogle, to show what I mean even more, but he shouldn't be able to lay a scale on Ulysesn unless he can move really fast.))


If the lizardman stops chasing him Ulysesn will draw his crossbow and attack from a distance
attacks rounds 2-5

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+3: 13 [1d20=10]
 1d20+3: 7 [1d20=4]
1d20+3: 12 [1d20=9]
1d20+3: 6 [1d20=3]



Damage rounds 2-5

*Spoiler*: __ 



2: 1d8: 5 [1d8=5]
1d8: 3 [1d8=3]
 1d8: 8 [1d8=8]
 1d8: 5 [1d8=5]


----------



## soulnova (May 14, 2013)

Initiative
Link removed
1d20+4 → [9,4] = (13)


Tassara will hang in the back protecting Crystal Man. Or the other mages with her Halberd. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1 - 5
Attack
Link removed
1d20 → [8] = (8)
1d20 → [15] = (15)
1d20 → [11] = (11)
1d20 → [14] = (14)
1d20 → [19] = (19)

Damage
Link removed
1d10 → [4] = (4)
1d10 → [8] = (8)
1d10 → [4] = (4)
1d10 → [5] = (5)
1d10 → [4] = (4)


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2013)

"See, this is what happens when we try to make friends with everything we meet," Drell said. "We end up having to fight them twice. I really hope we can kill this thing faster than the water can heal it though..."

*Initiative*
1d20+8 → [10,8] = *(18)*

HP: 10
AC: 14
F(+1) R (+4) W(+2)


*Spoiler*: __ 





Cast *Color Spray*, then *Acid Splash*.

*Round 1*

Color Spray

*Round 2*
1d20+4 → [3,4] = (7)
1d3→ [2] = (1)

*Round 3*
1d20+4 → [14,4] = (28)
1d3→ [1] = (2)

*Round 4*
1d20+4 → [4,4] = (8)
1d3→ [1] = (2)

*Round 5*
1d20+4 → [12,4] = (16)
1d3→ [3] = (3)


----------



## Kuno (May 14, 2013)

"Wait!  I don't think we should shed blood in here!"  Kaylee yells then turns to the crystal man.  "Does anything happen if blood mixes into the well of souls?"  She asks quickly hoping it would be fine.

Init:
Roll(1d20)+1:
7,+1
Total:8

If something bad happens with blood mixing Kaylee won't do anything except try to stop things without getting hurt herself.  She will also use obscuring mist.

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+4:
11,+4
Total:15

If nothing bad happens she will use her sling.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack - 5 Rounds:
Roll(1d20)+0:
10,+0
Total:10

Roll(1d20)+0:
5,+0
Total:5

Roll(1d20)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Roll(1d20)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Roll(1d20)+0:
19,+0
Total:19

Damage:
Roll(1d3)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Roll(1d3)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d3)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Roll(1d3)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Roll(1d3)+0:
1,+0
Total:1


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 14, 2013)

"_*This environment is self correcting, contaminants irreverent.*_"  The glass man replies as the fighting starts to break out.  It doesn't react in the slightest to the initial aggression, if it cares it doesn't seem to show it.

*Round 1:
*Drell advances summoning a spray of multicolored light at the troglodyte but as the last time it seems unfazed by the display.  Ulysesn carefully pulls back just as Duncan runs up sword-in-hand.  Tassara advances in to flank however her halberd is deflected off the armored hide of the troglodyte.  Kaylee's shot goes wide also missing her target.  Raven re-enters the cavern cautiously avoiding the fight so far.

The troglodyte growls at Duncan's interposing himself between the lizard and his prey and strikes out with both claws and a vicious bite.  The tooth-filled maw and one claw connect drawing fresh blood (Duncan: *-11hp*)

*Round 2:
*Duncan's fresh injuries begin to close, as to Raven's, though neither are completely healed yet (Duncan, Raven *+5hp*).

Drell lobs a blob of acid at the troglodyte however in the confusion of the melee it misses his target.  Duncan attacks with sword and spell, the troglodyte deflects his scimitar with a heavy hand but a splash of acid eats burns holes in his scaly skin.  Tassara tries again to hit while the creature is occupied however her heavy blade again fails to draw blood.  Kaylee and Ulysesn launch their attacks however neither connect in the chaos of the battle.

The lizard-man again lashes out at Duncan, again clawing and biting fiercely (Duncan *-8hp*).

*Round 3:
*Again Duncan and Raven's wounds heal slightly, and the acid burns the Troglodyte took last round heal entirely (Duncan, Raven: *+5hp*).

Drell fires another acid orb at the troglodyte connecting this time though the wound looks quite minor.  Duncan again strikes out with sword and spell.  The creature manages to duck his sword but the splash of acid adds a few more dotted holes along his skin.  Ulysesn, Tassara, and Kaylee critically strike the troglodyte's shadow before realizing their mistake.

The lizard-man grins and continues his onslaught against Duncan, apparently enjoying an enemy that he can continuously pound on.  Only one minor claw scrape gets through this time (Duncan: *-2hp*).

*Round 4:
*The familiar tingling of healing continues, restoring the Troglodyte's burns and healing the other's wounds (Duncan, Raven: *+5hp*).

The heroes all scramble to hit the seemingly immortal troglodyte but everyone fails to connect.  They do manage to distract the creature sufficiently to keep him from connecting in kind.

*Round 5:
*The magical(?) healing continues, completely restoring Duncan and almost completely healing Raven's (Duncan, Raven: *+5hp*).

Drell manages to connect again with his acid though the situation seems frustrating.  The others continue to miss the heavily armored creature.  It manages to connect with another claw on Duncan, tearing a fresh cut in his armor and skin (Duncan: *-4hp*).

Please give me actions for round 6-10 (including Initiatives if Zozaria, Troyce, or Beatrix want to jump in).  Current status:

Duncan: 26/30
Raven: 34/36
Toggy: 87/90 ()

Everyone else is at full HP, everyone with remaining constitution damage has been healed.


----------



## Vergil (May 14, 2013)

"HAHAHA! This is brilliant! Come on ye big pansy ass Show me what ye got!"


*Spoiler*: __ 



R1
1d20+2
17+2 = 19

1d6+2
6+2 = 8


R2
1d20+2
7+2 = 9

1d6+2
6+2 = 8

R3
1d20+2
13+2 = 15

1d6+2
3+2 = 5

R4
1d20+2
9+2 = 11

1d6+2
6+2 = 8

R5
1d20+2
19+2 = 21

Crit Confirm:
1d20+2
18+2 = 20

1d6+2
5+2 = 7 x2 = 14


----------



## Muk (May 14, 2013)

Raven is stabbing her blade into the ground and leaning against it. She's is chuckling to herself watching this hilarious scene of the trog and the others fighting each other without being able to kill each other. "Let me know if you guys actually want a hand in this."


----------



## Vergil (May 14, 2013)

"Ye kiddin! This is great fun! Seriously, once I'm done wit this piece o shite, then we should totally have at it! Still hurts but it's great gettin healed like this. I FEEL INVINCIBLE!!"


----------



## soulnova (May 14, 2013)

> "This environment is self correcting, contaminants irreverent."



"...erh..." she can't pin point the exact reason, but the Crystal Man's words make Tassara feel unease. "We should hurry "

Tassara will attempt to flank the lizard man. *If Duncan or others look too wounded and not healing fast enough, Tassara will complement with her healing.*



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Round 6-10*
Attacks
Link removed
1d20 → [20] = (20) *Crit*
1d20 → [1] = (1) :derp
1d20 → [14] = (14)
1d20 → [13] = (13)
1d20 → [11] = (11)


Damage
Link removed
1d10 → [3] = (3)
1d10 → [8] = (8)
1d10 → [8] = (8)
1d10 → [5] = (5)
1d10 → [2] = (2)

Crit confirm
1d20 → [11] = (11) Meh.


CHANNEL ENERGY
Link removed
1d6 → [6] = (6)
1d6 → [3] = (3)
1d6 → [6] = (6)


----------



## Crossbow (May 14, 2013)

"Well, it's been fun, but I really think we should be going. Raven, can you get that bowl to the exit here? Soon, perhaps?"


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2013)

"This is completely ridiculous," Drell mutters to himself. "Let's try something else..."

He grabs his handy dandy new *Wand of Ghost Sound* from his belt. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Round 6*

He'll cast *Silent Image* directly in front of the Crystal man, making an illusion of him raising his hands in an attack stance towards the troglodyte. 

*Round 7*

If the troglodyte hasn't moved to attack the Crystal man, Drell will use the wand to cast *Ghost Sound* on the illusion, imitating the Crystal man's voice. 

"_*Beast! I am the one who slew the members of clan! They were weak, and ran before me, but I killed them still. Face me, or are you also a coward?*_"

If this doesn't work out like he plans (aka, for whatever reason the automaton doesn't roflstomp the troglodyte into the ground) He'll go back to casting *Acid Orb* 

*Round 8*
1d20+4 → [14,4] = (18)
1d3→ [2] = (2)

*Round 9*
1d20+4 → [16,4] = (20)
1d3→ [3] = (3)

*Round 5*
1d20+4 → [18,4] = (22)
1d3→ [3] = (3)


----------



## kluang (May 14, 2013)

Zozaria sighs. He look at the battle with pity and disappointment. He was hoping to settle this issue without bloodshed. He then look at the bowl and walks towards it. He look at the guardian to see if it make any movement.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 15, 2013)

Muk said:


> Raven is stabbing her blade into the ground and leaning against it. She's is chuckling to herself watching this hilarious scene of the trog and the others fighting each other without being able to kill each other. "Let me know if you guys actually want a hand in this."



"Nothing like wasting all of my ammo on a trog for practice, but really as great practice as this can you help now?"
Ulysesn is using the same stratagem as before
attacks rounds 1-5

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+3: 16 [1d20=13]
1d20+3: 23 [1d20=20]
 crit confirm: 1d20+3: 14 [1d20=11]
1d20+3: 13 [1d20=10]
: 1d20+3: 23 [1d20=20]
 crit confirm: 1d20+3: 16 [1d20=13]
1d20+3: 17 [1d20=14]



damage rounds 1-5

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d8: 2 [1d8=2]
 1d8: 4 [1d8=4]
 1d8: 3 [1d8=3]
1d8: 5 [1d8=5]
1d8: 3 [1d8=3]


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 15, 2013)

*Round 6:
*Everyone's wounds heal again, leaving the entire party completely healed (and the troglodyte).

Drell casts his illusion, the Troglodyte notices the apparent shift from the crystal man but this alone doesn't seem enough to draw a distraction while already engaged in melee.

Duncan strikes with his slender scimitar, at first the slice looks true but the cut is too shallow to draw blood.  At the same time Tassara strikes from behind dealing a minor wound on the distracted lizard.

The Troglodyte lands a weak claw on Duncan (Duncan: -2hp) still clearly enjoying the fight.

Zozaria walks back up to the bowl, there's no reaction from the glass man.

*Round 7:
*Duncan's scratches heal, the Troglodyte's cut mostly heals though a faint slice still remains.

Ulysesn fires a bolt stricking the Troglodyte's left cheekbone, it reels backwards grinning.  

It turns as the glass man "speaks" he doesn't seem convinced by the illusion but in his rage he doesn't seem to care either, he strikes violently at the clear form, it hits with both claws hitting solidly but doesn't seem to do any damage.

*Round 8:
*The crossbow bolt in the lizard's face falls out as his wounds start to heal.

The glass man reacts with smooth grace, striking with both fists however the Troglodyte seems ready and neither hit lands soundly.  Drell adds magical support scarring the troglodyte with minor acid burns.

The troglodyte bites fiercely, spidery cracks appear along the bite though the man doesn't seem to react with pain.

*Round 9:
*The troglodyte continues to heal, almost back to his uninjured state.  The crystal man strikes with a solid punch to the troglodyte's torso, a cracking sound echos through the chamber though the creature seems only spurred on by the injury.

Drell splatters more acid across the large form of the lizardman and Ulysesn lands a bolt on the back of the creature's head, the wound looks serious but not deep enough to be lethal.  It does stagger the troglodyte causing him to miss his chance to attack.

*Round 10:
*The troglodyte's wounds heal slightly, though he is clearly on the losing side of the momentum in the battle.  The glass man accentuates the point with another loud cracking hit.

Drell adds another splash of acid while at the same time Duncan stabs the point of his scimitar into the base of the creature's jaw tearing out a chunk of its face.

The troglodyte bites and claws the glass man again, again drawing a few small spidery cracks across its form.

Current status:
Party is all totally healed.
The troglodyte is bleeding and broken though he doesn't show any signs of stopping yet.
The crystal man has a few spidery cracks.  They don't look deep or serious but it's difficult to evaluate what's "serious" to such an alien "life."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 15, 2013)

Seeing the crystal man start to crack Ulysesn shouts.
"Raven! Hurry up and help already!"
attack rolls 1-5 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 1d20+3: 18 [1d20=15]
 1d20+3: 7 [1d20=4]
1d20+3: 6 [1d20=3]
1d20+3: 6 [1d20=3]
1d20+3: 12 [1d20=9]




dmg 1-5

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d8: 3 [1d8=3]
:1d8: 5 [1d8=5]
1d8: 3 [1d8=3]
1d8: 1 [1d8=1]
1d8: 3 [1d8=3]



((why rng gods why?))


----------



## Crossbow (May 15, 2013)

"Can someone please just get the bowl?" Troyce shouts, keeping a safe distance from the conflict.


----------



## kluang (May 15, 2013)

Zozaria oicks up the bowl and quickly backs away. "Head for the exit, NOW!!!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 15, 2013)

((*snickers*  Oh you don't know how long I've been biting my tongue on this))

Zozaria attempts to lift the 7'-8' wide, 4' high gold bowl and finds that it weighs far more than he is able to lift.  In his casual attempt doesn't even budge it enough to tip out the water that has collected in it.

If you'd like to make an extra effort you can make a strength check and see if you can shift it that way (perhaps to tip the water out).


----------



## Kuno (May 15, 2013)

"Leave the bowl alone!"  Kaylee snaps remembering they were suppose to bring water and try and fix the issue with the bowl.  "We still have questions that need answers and the only person that can give those is right there."  She points at the glass man battling with the trog.  "Keep him safe!"


Kaylee will again attempt to use her sling to at least distract the troglodyte.

Attack
*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+0:
16,+0
Total:16

Roll(1d20)+0:
17,+0
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+0:
11,+0
Total:11

Roll(1d20)+0:
10,+0
Total:10

Roll(1d20)+0:
5,+0
Total:5



Damage:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Roll(1d3)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d3)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Roll(1d3)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d3)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d3)+0:
3,+0
Total:3


----------



## Vergil (May 15, 2013)

"Right ye are ye big bastard! This is a great fight!" Duncan says with glee and forgetting that he's even a magus, just swinging his Scimitar around. He wishes there was some way to mix his obvious passion for dancing with sword play. As he fought he thought about how to improve himself. "Make no mistake Troggy, yer gonna die right here! But for what its worth, this has been the best fight o my life! So cheers mate!"

*Attack Rolls*

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+2
20+2 = 22

Crit confirm:
1d20+2
17+2 = 19


1d20+2
18+2 = 20

Crit confirm:
1d20+2
15+2 = 17 (Bollocks!)

1d20+2
2+2 = 4

1d20+2
14+2 = 16

1d20+2
8+2 = 10



*DMG rolls:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



1d6+2
5+2 = 7 x2 = 14

1d6+2
3+2 = 5

1d6+2
2+2 = 4

1d6+2
5+2 = 7

1d6+2
5+2 = 7


----------



## Muk (May 15, 2013)

"Aww, even with the glass dude he barely looks hurt," Raven looks as the fight continues. "I suppose I'll lift a hand."

She'll go and flank the trogg.

attack

*Spoiler*: __ 




r11
1d20+5
19+5 = 24

r12
1d20+5
14+5 = 19

r13
1d20+5
7+5 = 12

r14
1d20+5
15+5 = 20

r15
1d20+5
3+5 = 8

crit confirm:
1d20+5
13+5 = 18




damage

*Spoiler*: __ 




r11
2d8+6
5,2+6 = 13

r12
2d8+6
6,3+6 = 15

r13
2d8+6
3,6+6 = 15

r14
2d8+6
7,1+6 = 14

r15
2d8+6
2,2+6 = 10

crit dmg:
2d8+6
2,6+6 = 14


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 15, 2013)

((Should be good enough))

*Round 11:*
The crystal man strikes twice at the troglodyte however the large lizard shrugs off both attacks.  While the lizard is defending Duncan slips a slender blade into the soft tissue of the armpit and a fountain of blood sprays out from the cut.

Raven steps forward to join the fray and delivers a vicious strike with her large blade severing the left arm and leg of the troglodyte dropping it to the ground.  He turns to face Raven spitting a curse at her and lunches at her with his last energy managing to claw her with his remaining arm (Raven *-7hp*, not that it matters).  He falls unconscious giving in to his wounds from the effort.

Before the party has a chance to debate what to do with the twice-fallen foe the glass man steps on the head of the troglodyte crushing it into paste.  Afterward the construct resumes its passive stance observing the room.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2013)

"Yeesh, glad I wasn't near him or I would get gibs all over me."
Ulysesn looks at the party that tried to run off with the bowl like idiots.
"What the hell were you guys doing?"


----------



## kluang (May 16, 2013)

"Can you guys stop fighting and help me lift this thing!!!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2013)

kluang said:


> "Can you guys stop fighting and help me lift this thing!!!"


Ulysesn smiled and walked over to the bowl next to Zozaria
"Sure I'll help you."  he lied
Ulysesn proceeds to give Zozaria a smack to the back of the head like so.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]558pNg40hKw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kluang (May 16, 2013)

"HEIII!!!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2013)

kluang said:


> "HEIII!!!"



"Who in the hell tries to carry away a large object and run away with it in the middle of a battle? You as well Troyce. "
Ulysesn's brow furrows and he clutches it with his hand
"I would think that everyone would be smarter than mold in this company, but hey you guys proved me wrong; good job."
Ulysesn goes over to the bowl and fills his empty water container full of it's water then waits for the group.
" Are we going to talk to the crystal man to get more details to see if we can get it back up there or we just going to try to take this bowl there somehow by walking? 
Because I'm not fancying a 24 hour walk with that thing on our backs..."


----------



## kluang (May 16, 2013)

"The crystal man is a construct. It will only have instruction that been program in him. Ask him though. Maybe he have answer."


----------



## Kuno (May 16, 2013)

Kaylee shivered slightly when the glass man crushed the trog's head and acted as if it was not an unusual occurrence.  "Please stop playing with the bowl for a moment."  Kaylee pinched the bridge of her nose as she thought.  "Okay, so we need to bring the water and try and fix the bowl if we can.  Or at least figure out what happened to it."  

Turning she looked back up at the crystal man.  One of her eyes crinkled at the corner as she thought about what he had said just as the troglodyte went nuts.  "Nothing...who or what was nothing?  Something had to have happened..."  She thought for a moment.  "What did nothing look like?  Was that its name?"  Kaylee knew she probably sounded like an idiot but the way he had phrased the statement before, it made it seem odd.


----------



## Vergil (May 16, 2013)

"Heh, an I thought I was bad at no listenin. Kaylee, literally just told ye what our mission was. Frankly, as nice as that bowl is I reckon it's best we leave it here with shiny man."

Duncan walks up to the crystal construct, "High five buddy! That was a vicious headstomp!"

"An cheers for the help Raven. Next time I graffiti on yer arse I think I'll leave it for the full month. Yer such a bitch ye know that?" Duncan says with a grin, not really caring as the fight had been fun.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2013)

"We're not leaving the bowl here," Drell says, approaching the bowl and studying it. "There's an extra thousand sovereigns to anyone who can fix it or return it to our employer, remember? Don't tell me you want to pass that up."

Drell casts *Detect Magic* on the bowl. Maybe there's some kind of spell keeping it anchored in place.

Knowledge Arcana
Roll(1d20)+9:
2,+9
Total:11 (Bluh)


Spellcraft
Roll(1d20)+11:
8,+11
Total:19


----------



## Muk (May 16, 2013)

"Why would you lift this big bowl? You could just turn it on it's side and then roll this damn bugger on the ground. Way less work," Raven looks at the bowl. "You just gotta fill your water skin with some of this soul water and bring it up to our employer."

Raven will do just that. She'll fill her waterskin then turn the bowl so that she can roll it on the ground and push it towards the exit.


----------



## Vergil (May 16, 2013)

"Nah, let's leave it here. Besides, I don't trust that lad that gave us the mission. Fact that it was someone other than Macalbeth (I think that's his name...), he could want this for other things. I'm totally up for tellin him that he didn't find anything, except this here water. Hey, I bet we could try and use this to find out where those mages went ourselves!"

"Excuse me MR crystal, do you know how to see if folk are dead or not...eh...let's see if I can phrase that better. Can ye communicate with folk who are already dead?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "We're not leaving the bowl here," Drell says, approaching the bowl and studying it. "There's an extra thousand sovereigns to anyone who can fix it or return it to our employer, remember? Don't tell me you want to pass that up."
> 
> Drell casts *Detect Magic* on the bowl. Maybe there's some kind of spell keeping it anchored in place.


"If it's purely made of gold it's likely worth several hundred platinum at least you know; it weights too much to simply carry in any way empty or not."


Muk said:


> "Why would you lift this big bowl? You could just turn it on it's side and then roll this damn bugger on the ground. Way less work," Raven looks at the bowl. "You just gotta fill your water skin with some of this soul water and bring it up to our employer."
> 
> Raven will do just that. She'll fill her waterskin then turn the bowl so that she can roll it on the ground and push it towards the exit.



"I don't have to remind you how we got here do I? You will have to carry it."


Vergil said:


> "Nah, let's leave it here. Besides, I don't trust that lad that gave us the mission. Fact that it was someone other than Macalbeth (I think that's his name...), he could want this for other things. I'm totally up for tellin him that he didn't find anything, except this here water. Hey, I bet we could try and use this to find out where those mages went ourselves!"
> 
> "Excuse me MR crystal, do you know how to see if folk are dead or not...eh...let's see if I can phrase that better. Can ye communicate with folk who are already dead?"


" I really doubt he can Duncan, he's not exactly a talker to begin with. Otherwise he's chatting up the trog he just killed."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 16, 2013)

Kuno said:


> Turning she looked back up at the crystal man.  One of her eyes crinkled at the corner as she thought about what he had said just as the troglodyte went nuts.  "Nothing...who or what was nothing?  Something had to have happened..."  She thought for a moment.  "What did nothing look like?  Was that its name?"  Kaylee knew she probably sounded like an idiot but the way he had phrased the statement before, it made it seem odd.


"_*Records of this event are contradictory.*_" the glass figure's voice sounds almost frustrated as he responds.  "_*Nothing was detected entering the chamber.  Nothing was sensed in the chamber.  However the foreign material was struck by a large force while mid-air.  This resulted in it being dislodged from its path coming to rest in its present position.*_"

"_*Conclusion: nothing struck the foreign material.  Senses were recalibrated.  Nothing was detected approaching the bowl then nothing was detected to have left the area.*_"


*Spoiler*: _Drell_ 




After casting detect magic Drell is blinded by a surge of overwhelming energy from the bowl.  It's too powerful for Drell to make out any subtle nuances.

Looking at the symbols he recognizes mostly abjuration magic.  The magics are clearly designed to protect the bowl and keep it tied to this plane, perhaps even this location specifically.  It's horrifically complicated though, it would take months of study to even begin to sort out how exactly it was to work.

He doesn't see any signs of damage.  Whatever it's supposed to do it should still be doing as far as he can tell.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 16, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Excuse me MR crystal, do you know how to see if folk are dead or not...eh...let's see if I can phrase that better. Can ye communicate with folk who are already dead?"


"_*This form is able to communicate in all languages both of the mortal and immortal planes.  However it is restricted to stay in this location, if dead arrive at this location this form can attempt communication.*_"



Muk said:


> "Why would you lift this big bowl? You could just  turn it on it's side and then roll this damn bugger on the ground. Way  less work," Raven looks at the bowl. "You just gotta fill your water  skin with some of this soul water and bring it up to our employer."
> 
> Raven will do just that. She'll fill her waterskin then turn the bowl so  that she can roll it on the ground and push it towards the  exit.



Filling the waterskin is easy enough.  Raven's casual attempt to tip the bowl also fails though (it's far beyond even her carrying capacity).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "_*Records of this event are contradictory.*_" the glass figure's voice sounds almost frustrated as he responds.  "_*Nothing was detected entering the chamber.  Nothing was sensed in the chamber.  However the foreign material was struck by a large force while mid-air.  This resulted in it being dislodged from its path coming to rest in its present position.*_"
> 
> "_*Conclusion: nothing struck the foreign material.  Senses were recalibrated.  Nothing was detected approaching the bowl then nothing was detected to have left the area.*_"
> 
> ...



"Hmm, Nothing knocked it down? That makes no sense unless... How high up was it Sentry?"
Ulysesn looks upwards towards the hole; measuring it's distance and sighing.
"Even if my crossbow could reach that high up we don't have enough rope. No way to get it up there."


EvilMoogle said:


> "_*This form is able to communicate in all languages both of the mortal and immortal planes.  However it is restricted to stay in this location, if dead arrive at this location this form can attempt communication.*_"


"Can you ask Gatakairic how it feels to die knowing that he had 2 chances at life twice?" Ulysesn replies with slight bitterness


----------



## Vergil (May 16, 2013)

"Has there been a big influx of mages that have passed through to the immortal planes?" Duncan asks


----------



## Crossbow (May 16, 2013)

Troyce massages his temples. "You are all completely insufferable", he says to himself. "For once, _once_, I thought we could resolve a situation without sensleless violence. We were _this close_". 

He sighs and empties out the remainder of his waterskin so hat he can fill it with the soulwater. "If you need me, I'll be waiting in the corner for natual selection to speed itself up. Maybe sureshot over there starts mocking the crystalman's mother. The median intelligence of the party will skyrocket, mark my words."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2013)

"You're kidding, right?" Drell asks Troyce, not looking away from the bowl. "The Troglodyte attacked us first, remember? Ulyssen might've foolishly provoked it, by calling its kind liars, but that hardly makes the whole thing our fault."

His familiar, Enrai, lands on his shoulder and examines the bowl with his beady little bird eyes. _"What do you make of it?"_ He asks in elvish.

_"I don't know,"_ Drell replies in the same language. _"It doesn't seem to be broken. Lots of abjurations anchoring it to this plane, maybe even this physical location, but nothing that should interfere with...whatever it should be doing."_

_"If it's not broken..."_ Enrai says, _"We could always just claimed we fixed it."_

Drell grins. _"We'll see what the rest of these idiots decide before making any decisions."_


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hmm, Nothing knocked it down? That makes no sense unless... How high up was it Sentry?"


"_*The foreign material was 43 feet from the floor when the impact happened.*_"




Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Can you ask Gatakairic how it feels to die knowing that he had 2 chances at life twice?"





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn replies with slight bitterness


The glass man turns to the lifeless body on the floor and intones, "_*how does it feel to die knowing you had two chances at life twice?*_"  After a moment he repeats the phrase in draconic, celestial, abyssal, infernal, and six other unidentifiable languages.  After a moment he turns back to Ulysesn and replies, "_*The creature does not reply.  Primary hypothesis: after death the creatures spirit has fled this vessel and no suitable replacement exists within the body to allow it to respond.  Alternative hypothesis: the troglodyte is unwilling or is prevented from responding for reasons unknown to this form.*_"



Vergil said:


> "Has there been a big influx of mages that have  passed through to the immortal planes?" Duncan asks


"_*This form cannot distinguish designation 'mage' from spirits flowing to the beyond.  The current rate of all souls into the afterlife is within normal tolerances.*_"


----------



## kluang (May 16, 2013)

"What did the monk says before we venture in here,take the bowl or water?"


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2013)

"Bring him the water for 100 gold, bring him the jar for an extra 1,000."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce massages his temples. "You are all completely insufferable", he says to himself. "For once, _once_, I thought we could resolve a situation without sensleless violence. We were _this close_".
> 
> He sighs and empties out the remainder of his waterskin so hat he can fill it with the soulwater. "If you need me, I'll be waiting in the corner for natual selection to speed itself up. Maybe sureshot over there starts mocking the crystalman's mother. The median intelligence of the party will skyrocket, mark my words."


"I thought you were still angry about the lizard stabbing you. None the less it's a miracle we were able to get him to come along to begin with and will make good experaince for my future dealings. I don't know how I feel about an ally who is a coward towards an enemy with no mercy."


Nicodemus said:


> "You're kidding, right?" Drell asks Troyce, not looking away from the bowl. "The Troglodyte attacked us first, remember? Ulyssen might've foolishly provoked it, by calling its kind liars, but that hardly makes the whole thing our fault."
> 
> His familiar, Enrai, lands on his shoulder and examines the bowl with his beady little bird eyes. _"What do you make of it?"_ He asks in elvish.
> 
> ...



Ulysesn's eyes seem to glint with understanding for a brief moment.
"Thanks for the support I guess. Say... what do you think would happen if we emptied the bowl of water like the moon?"



EvilMoogle said:


> "_*The foreign material was 43 feet from the floor when the impact happened.*_"
> 
> 
> The glass man turns to the lifeless body on the floor and intones, "_*how does it feel to die knowing you had two chances at life twice?*_"  After a moment he repeats the phrase in draconic, celestial, abyssal, infernal, and six other unidentifiable languages.  After a moment he turns back to Ulysesn and replies, "_*The creature does not reply.  Primary hypothesis: after death the creatures spirit has fled this vessel and no suitable replacement exists within the body to allow it to respond.  Alternative hypothesis: the troglodyte is unwilling or is prevented from responding for reasons unknown to this form.*_"
> ...



Ulysesn starts laughing
"Ohhhh that was just perfect. 
43 feet sounds doable if someone was invisible, but who is to say he can't detect that? Maybe... the magebane? 
That's the only explanation I can come up with if something like this Sentry can't detect it unless it is indeed putting on a show like that Trog said. In which case..." 
Ulysesn shrugged and walked over to the bowl sticking both of his arms into it; he begins to move his arms back and forth along with his body in a attempt to empty it quickly.
((ever rocked back and forth in a bathtub full of water?))


----------



## Kuno (May 16, 2013)

"Just wait before you start messing with things.  At this point I don't think we should move the bowl."  Kaylee said a bit exasperated.  "For once let us try and think."  She snaps at the group that wouldn't stop arguing.  "First, from what he said, the thing that took out the bowl wasn't invisible..."  The Druid turns toward the glassman.  "I think someone tampered with his memory."  

Slowly Kaylee walks up and looks at him.  "It's possible that someone could do that, right?"  She asks him.  "Why would someone break the bowl?  What could they want that was in there?"  Kaylee gently chews on her lower lip.  "At least we might be able to fix it....how was it connect and used before this happened to the bowl?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "Just wait before you start messing with things.  At this point I don't think we should move the bowl."  Kaylee said a bit exasperated.  "For once let us try and think."  She snaps at the group that wouldn't stop arguing.  "First, from what he said, the thing that took out the bowl wasn't invisible..."  The Druid turns toward the glassman.  "I think someone tampered with his memory."
> 
> Slowly Kaylee walks up and looks at him.  "It's possible that someone could do that, right?"  She asks him.  "Why would someone break the bowl?  What could they want that was in there?"  Kaylee gently chews on her lower lip.  "At least we might be able to fix it....how was it connect and used before this happened to the bowl?"



Ulysesn stops and replies back
"Well it's not like we can fix his memory or anything, I mean look at him. If they tampered with his memory who knows what else they tampered with, I wouldn't even be that close to him right now if that could be the case."
Ulysesn stands with his hand on his hip
"How long has this bowl been here Sentry?"


----------



## Crossbow (May 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I thought you were still angry about the lizard stabbing you. None the less it's a miracle we were able to get him to come along to begin with and will make good experaince for my future dealings. I don't know how I feel about an ally who is a coward towards an enemy with no mercy."



"What you call cowardace I all picking my battles. He had every right to attack you for what you said and quite frankly, I had no motivation to jump to your defense."



Kuno said:


> "Just wait before you start messing with things.  At this point I don't think we should move the bowl."  Kaylee said a bit exasperated.  "For once let us try and think."  She snaps at the group that wouldn't stop arguing.  "First, from what he said, the thing that took out the bowl wasn't invisible..."  The Druid turns toward the glassman.  "I think someone tampered with his memory."



"Ooh, I bet it was Hushlip the dwarf. Used some mind spell or something"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 16, 2013)

Kuno said:


> Slowly Kaylee walks up and looks at him.  "It's possible that someone could do that, right?"  She asks him.  "Why would someone break the bowl?  What could they want that was in there?"  Kaylee gently chews on her lower lip.  "At least we might be able to fix it....how was it connect and used before this happened to the bowl?"


"_*I am sorry, I'm afraid that I have no record of my memory being altered."  It pauses a moment apparently to contemplate her questions.*_

"_*Query: Why would someone break the bowl?  Primary hypothesis: they did not want the bowl available for use.  I lack sufficient information to speculate beyond that.*_"

"_*Query: What could someone want that was in there?  No items were detected removed from this chamber.  I'm afraid I cannot answer your question.*_"

"_*Query: How was [the bowl] connected before this happened?  The bowl was created by a group of 6 mortals of mixed races.  I lack sufficient information of both forgecraft and magical technique to elaborate on the process.*_"

"_*Query: How was [the bowl] used before this happened?  The bowl resided in the well's reservoir.  At irregular intervals was raised into the chamber above through magical means.*_"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn stands with his hand on his hip
> "How long has this bowl been here Sentry?"



"_*The bowl was created two hundred sixty four thousand seven hundred and twenty eight cycles ago.  It has resided at its current location for seven cycles.*_"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "What you call cowardace I call picking my battles. He had every right to attack you for what you said and quite frankly, I had no motivation to jump to your defense."


"You sure know how to make friends, I think I will remember to not bother helping you if you get yourself into anything in the future." Ulysesn rolls his eyes


EvilMoogle said:


> "_*I am sorry, I'm afraid that I have no record of my memory being altered."  It pauses a moment apparently to contemplate her questions.*_
> 
> "_*Query: Why would someone break the bowl?  Primary hypothesis: they did not want the bowl available for use.  I lack sufficient information to speculate beyond that.*_"
> 
> ...


"A spell that lasted for that long was broken so easily? Made by 6 people no less. I don't think we can do anything about this, at least I can't think of anything that probably doesn't require several skilled people in magic."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2013)

"Do you know who these six people were?" Drell asks.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 16, 2013)

"_*Male human identified as Gregory the Blue, female human identified as Elizabeth of the North Wind, Elf identified as Golalithar Daminarica, Dwarf identified as Makda Stonestaff, male gnome identified as Mistweaver, male gnome identified as Bob.*_"

((I'll save everyone the int checks, they're all famous names out of history none of which have done anything notable in hundreds of years, if they're still alive they've been quiet about it.))


----------



## Muk (May 16, 2013)

"Forget the magic stuff. You guys don't seemed skilled enough to do any of it anyways, no offense. Let's try draining out the water from the bowl. Maybe it will weigh less."

Raven will take out a mug from her backpack and use it to drain out the water in the bowl. She'll dump the water into the well. After it is drained she'll try lifting it again.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2013)

Raven pops into the jacuzzi-sized bowl and starts scooping it out.  It seems to be working, it'll take a long time though.

((I'll pause for a bit to see if anyone else has bright ideas or wants to help then I'll fast-forward until it's empty if they don't))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 17, 2013)

Beatrix stands back as Raven tries to lift the bowl onto it's side. "Instead of moving the bowl through all of this mess why not repair it here...that's what he said. An extra thousand to the person who brings it back or repairs it. There's spells to mend things or we could craft some way to fix it. There's no point moving something that huge in and out of this place. I'd rather not return to this dreadful place if it can be avoided." 

She looks to the magic users. "Any ideas on how to magically repair this?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Raven pops into the jacuzzi-sized bowl and starts scooping it out.  It seems to be working, it'll take a long time though.
> 
> ((I'll pause for a bit to see if anyone else has bright ideas or wants to help then I'll fast-forward until it's empty if they don't))


"You know it would probably be easier to just have everyone go into it to save time forcing most of the water out."
Ulysesn still had questions swimming in his mind.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2013)

"We don't have a chance of repairing it magically," Drell says, shaking his head at Beatrix. "The complexity and scale of the spells surrounding it would take months of study to understand."


----------



## kluang (May 17, 2013)

"Nor we have the expertise for it."


----------



## soulnova (May 17, 2013)

"We could just try a mending spell," says Tassara "i'll have it in the morning"

((we're still on the same day, right))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2013)

While the others discuss and consider the bowl Raven continues her work.  Slowly, over many hours, she empties virtually all of the water out of the bowl.  As she goes to climb out observant people might notice that the bowl easily supports her weight without tipping even as she climbs over the edge of it.

((It is still the same day, it's currently early evening))


----------



## Vergil (May 17, 2013)

"Just so ye know, I'm no helpin wit movin this thing. I really don't think we should be movin it." Duncan says.

Out of curiousity he asks the crystal dude, "Do have the ability to contact specific people within the immortal plane. If so is there a person that died recently named Malcabeth?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2013)

"_*This form is restricted to staying within this chamber, its communication is restricted to dealing with beings present.*_"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "_*This form is restricted to staying within this chamber, its communication is restricted to dealing with beings present.*_"


"Sentry do you know who created you?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2013)

"_*Designation 'created' ambiguous.  This form exists as a part of this chamber, this chamber exists as a part of this world.  This world was created by unknown actions and interactions between the gods, this form has insufficient perspective to elaborate on details.*_"


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2013)

"Okay, let's think about this a moment," Drell says. "The sentry says that an unknown force knocked the bowl from midair, and it came to rest where it's sitting now. Is it possible that returning the bowl to its original spot might let it work again?"

He turns to the sentry. "Last questions," he says. "First, can you elaborate on the magic that moved the bowl? Second, can you point to the exact spot the bowl was when it was dislodged?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2013)

The crystal man points up to a spot in mid air.  "_*This form lacks the required information to elaborate on magical effects.*_"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "_*Designation 'created' ambiguous.  This form exists as a part of this chamber, this chamber exists as a part of this world.  This world was created by unknown actions and interactions between the gods, this form has insufficient perspective to elaborate on details.*_"


"So you are a natural occurrence? 
But to tamper with something like that so easily..."
Ulysesn bites his thumb stressfully



Nicodemus said:


> "Okay, let's think about this a moment," Drell says. "The sentry says that an unknown force knocked the bowl from midair, and it came to rest where it's sitting now. Is it possible that returning the bowl to its original spot might let it work again?"
> 
> He turns to the sentry. "Last questions," he says. "First, can you elaborate on the magic that moved the bowl? Second, can you point to the exact spot the bowl was when it was dislodged?"



After seeing where the crystal man pointed Ulysesn asks
"How are we going to move that bowl Drell?"


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2013)

"Well, what I was thinking is that I, or one of the other spellcasters here," he said, pointing to Duncan or Zozaria, "could cast a spell on the bottom of the bowl that would make it easier to slide. Then I could enlarge Raven, to give her a bit of extra strength, and we could all try together to move the thing directly under where it was when it was knocked away."

He shrugs. "It's just a guess, but we don't really have any other ideas at the moment."


----------



## Muk (May 17, 2013)

"Don't you have one of those mage spells that lifts stuff around? I heard every apprentice mage learns to lift stuff around with magic. Try using that spell on the bowl. The monk up there doesn't strike me as someone who'd be more advance than the likes of you. If he's somehow suppose to be able to summon the bowl up it can't be a spell that's so difficult," Raven says while still mugging out the water.


----------



## Vergil (May 17, 2013)

"Someone said te us that we can use this bowl and the water to contact the dead. Is it something you can teach us how te do?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "Well, what I was thinking is that I, or one of the other spellcasters here," he said, pointing to Duncan or Zozaria, "could cast a spell on the bottom of the bowl that would make it easier to slide. Then I could enlarge Raven, to give her a bit of extra strength, and we could all try together to move the thing directly under where it was when it was knocked away."
> 
> He shrugs. "It's just a guess, but we don't really have any other ideas at the moment."



"Well it's an idea alright, no reason to no try.
 Think we can convince the crystal man to help us push?" 


Muk said:


> "Don't you have one of those mage spells that lifts stuff around? I heard every apprentice mage learns to lift stuff around with magic. Try using that spell on the bowl. The monk up there doesn't strike me as someone who'd be more advance than the likes of you. If he's somehow suppose to be able to summon the bowl up it can't be a spell that's so difficult," Raven says while still mugging out the water.



"I don't believe that is how magic works Raven."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2013)

Drell turns to Raven. "I know spells that would allow me to pick things up and move them around, but they're limited to very small or light objects, nothing this large or heavy. The monk was most likely tapping into some kind of spell that was created specifically for the purpose of raising and lowering the bowl - a kind of magical elevator, if you will. With any luck, moving the bowl back to its previous position will allow it to once again be moved by this theoretical elevator."

He claps his hands together. "Now, if nobody has any objections, I'd like to try this. Everyone, gather around the bowl and get ready to push. Raven, if you don't mind, I'm going to cast a spell called enlarge person on you. It will make you larger and slightly stronger. Is that alright?"

Barring any objections, Drell will wait for everyone to get situated. He'll cast *grease* on the bottom of the bowl, and then *enlarge person* on Raven. Then, everyone should start pushing immediately. Since his arms are wet noodles, he'll mark the spot where they need to push it to (right under where the glass man was pointing)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 17, 2013)

Beatrix grimaces. "There's a spell with this stupid flying disk, I've seen it before. Mages back home use it to carry things all of the time. Not sure if it has a weight limit or not." 


*Spoiler*: __ 



OOC: If you grease something it makes it harder to grapple.


----------



## Crossbow (May 17, 2013)

Troyce clears his throat. "I should remind you all that we'll still have to fit the through the chamber entryway, the cave, the cave's opening, uphill along a narrow pathway above gaping trecherous chasm, and then over a bridge just to get it back to town. That is, of course unless we go straight up from here somehow".


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2013)

"We're not trying to move the bowl out of the chamber, just directly below where it was when it was knocked away. I don't know if that will work, or do anything at all, but it's better than sitting around doing nothing, yes?"

((Moogle said in OOC that I could apply grease to just the bottom of the bowl - if that's not the case then I won't))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2013)

((Re Grease: Yeah I have no problem with doing that, sounds reasonable to me.  It would make the bowl a little harder to carry or move around with precision but to be honest the party's going to have to put their all into the push so it's not that big of a concern.))

((Can I get some strength checks from everyone please? 3-4 just in case the first one doesn't work.  If it doesn't work after 3-4 the party will probably have to rest and come up with a different strategy))

((If you have any other things you want to do before the attempt or if you explicitly do not want to help the party now would be the time to say so (I'll roll for Tassara if Soul's still away))



Vergil said:


> "Someone said te us that we can use this bowl and the water to contact the dead. Is it something you can teach us how te do?"



"_*This form is not trained in magical ritual.*_"


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2013)

*Drell Strength Checks*

Roll(1d20)-2:
4,-2
Total:2

Roll(1d20)-2:
11,-2
Total:9

Roll(1d20)-2:
8,-2
Total:6

Roll(1d20)-2:
12,-2
Total:10


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2013)

*Ulysesn strength checks*
1d20: 20 [1d20=20]

1d20: 13 [1d20=13]

1d20: 18 [1d20=18]

1d20: 10 [1d20=10]
((It's too much effort to be worth linking))


----------



## Muk (May 17, 2013)

Raven will step out of the bowl. "I doubt it'll work with just an enlarge, but oh well. Still I'd say you should try that lifting spell first. You never know if something so simple doesn't work on this super enchanted bowl."

1d20+4
9+4 = 13

1d20+4
17+4 = 21

1d20+4
3+4 = 7

1d20+4
10+4 = 14


----------



## kluang (May 17, 2013)

Hmmmmmmm........

Roll(1d20)+2:
13,+2
Total:15

Roll(1d20)+2:
15,+2
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Roll(1d20)+2:
17,+2
Total:19


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 18, 2013)

Everyone gets into position and ready to push on the large bowl.  Drell casts his magic causing a slick of oil under the bowl and enlarging Raven to be ready to push then everyone throws their weight into it.

At first nothing happens, the bowl seems as if it might be fastened to the floor.  The party pulls back to take a breath and makes another attempt.  

Again at first there's no reaction and then all of a sudden the bowl starts to slide.  For the first seconds the bowl inches along slowly.

Out of nowhere the bowl lurches forward, grabbed by some unknown force.  It slides into the water and quickly plunges down into the depths below.  The party, suddenly relieved of their burden, staggers forward and before they can react they fall into the water as well.  As they hit the surface of the water everything goes black.


*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn_ 



Light explodes in your mind and visions fill your sight.  Some part of your mind remembers these visions as fragments of past lives.  Many of the lives were mundane, you had children, perhaps were a craftsman or a noble, but otherwise uneventful normal lives.

But in many lives you lived a life of adventure.  You remember leading the Corp of Defenders against the Weavryn-riders of Kopoc.  You remember tooling a strange weapon that hurls small bolts of metal so fast that they are almost back to back.  You remember acting as a squire to a young adventurer as you both ready yourselves to face off against a blue dragon.

The visions show you so many lives that they seem to blur together.  For a time you wonder if any of "you" will remain when they are done.





*Spoiler*: _Raven_ 



Light explodes in your mind and visions fill your sight.  Some part of your mind remembers these visions as fragments of past lives.  Many of the lives were mundane, you had children, perhaps were a craftsman or a noble, but otherwise uneventful normal lives.

But in many lives you lived a life of adventure.  You remember battling the Ogre Gavin in the arena of Kalposh.  You remember being part of the expedition into the mines of Vagov and finding the flowing veins of false metal.  You remember riding a three-headed dog, spurring it back to the gates of hell itself.

The visions show you so many lives that they seem to blur together.  For a time you wonder if any of "you" will remain when they are done.





*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 



Light explodes in your mind and visions fill your sight.  Some part of your mind remembers these visions as fragments of past lives.  Many of the lives were mundane, you had children, perhaps were a craftsman or a noble, but otherwise uneventful normal lives.

But in many of the lives you lived a life of adventure.  You remember leading a troop through the buried city of Kalamoor seeking its lost treasures.  You remember learning the dance of blades; juggling between two blades and two spells.  You remember casting the charm of freezing to bridge the river Gains so that the army might charge through.

The visions show you so many lives that they seem to blur together.  For a time you wonder if any of "you" will remain when they are done.





*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 



Light explodes in your mind and visions fill your sight.  Some part of your mind remembers these visions as fragments of past lives.  Many of the lives were mundane, you had children, perhaps were a craftsman or a noble, but otherwise uneventful normal lives.

But in many of the lives you lived a life of adventure.  You remember pushing back creatures of darkness in the Wild to establish an outpost for travelers.  You remember learning to master the Dream and blending the Dream into reality.  You remember spitting in the eye of the Dark One even as his clerics surround you.

The visions show you so many lives that they seem to blur together.  For a time you wonder if any of "you" will remain when they are done.





*Spoiler*: _Drell_ 



Light explodes in your mind and visions fill your sight.  Some part of your mind remembers these visions as fragments of past lives.  Many of the lives were mundane, you had children, perhaps were a craftsman or a noble, but otherwise uneventful normal lives.

But in many of the lives you lived a life of adventure.  You remember blending archery with sorcery as a member of the Blinding Bows.  You remember touching the source of magic itself and wielding silvery spellfire.  You remember commanding the White and Black armies summoned to do your bidding.

The visions show you so many lives that they seem to blur together.  For a time you wonder if any of "you" will remain when they are done.





*Spoiler*: _Beatrix_ 



Light explodes in your mind and visions fill your sight.    Some part of your mind remembers these visions as fragments of past lives.  Many of the lives were mundane, you had children, perhaps were a craftsman or a noble, but otherwise uneventful normal lives.

But in many of the lives you lived a life of adventure.  You remember being the Valient's chosen, wielding the Swift Sword against armies of Orcs during the Great Push.  You remember fighting on the front lines against against hordes of Gnolls during the siege of Vallar.  You remember defending the king against assassins sent by followers of the Unseen One.

The visions show you so many lives that they seem to blur together.  For a time you wonder if any of "you" will remain when they are done.





*Spoiler*: _Zozaria_ 



Light explodes in your mind and visions fill your sight.    Some part of your mind remembers these visions as fragments of past lives.  Many of the lives were mundane, you had children, perhaps were a craftsman or a noble, but otherwise uneventful normal lives.

But in many of the lives you livied a life of adventure.  You remember being a cavalier in the Naisrep Empire riding a horse across the winds and wielding a lance forged of solid light.  You remember working with a group of adventurers to penetrate into the core of Fort Darga so that you might cast the ritual of expulsion and banish the demons that had taken it hostage.

The visions show you so many lives that they seem to blur together.  For a time you wonder if any of "you" will remain when they are done.





*Spoiler*: _Troyce_ 



Light explodes in your mind and visions fill your sight.    Some part of your mind remembers these visions as fragments of past lives.  Many of the lives were mundane, you had children, perhaps were a craftsman or a noble, but otherwise uneventful normal lives.

But in many of the lives you lived a life of adventure.  You remember being a pirate on the seas, raiding merchant ships and dueling other pirates.  You remember being spy-chief to one of the kings of Adanac, using your stealth and cunning to frustrate the Dnalgnish invaders.  You remember being chosen to wield the Seven Daggers of Kanar, being the last hope to sneak in to steal the necklace of Princess Monola to save your home.

The visions show you so many lives that they seem to blur together.  For a time you wonder if any of "you" will remain when they are done.





*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Raven, Duncan, Tassara, Drell, Beatrix, Zozaria, Troyce_ 




You remember standing in a dimly lit chamber, some part of your mind that is still "you" dimly recognizes it as the well chamber where you met Zakur.  There are many others gathered around the stone "well" while none of them look familiar some instinct recognizes a few of them as other party members, still more are unknown.

You vaguely remember being here for a ceremony and shortly everyone gathers to surround the well.  The real part of you has some shock as you recognize Kaylee, the actual Kaylee, as the person leading the ceremony.  Physically she looks the same however her dress and demeanor are totally different.

As she gestures a tendril of water magically lifts up from the well - not in a golden bowl but simply hanging aloft in the air.  It pools into a thin disc of water just above the surface of the stone well.  At Kaylee's instruction everyone cuts thin line across their hand and allows the blood to drip into the water and mingle.

You remember that this ceremony was to band you as brothers, as champions against a great threat.  You remember your mind being full of preparations for the great battle tomorrow, one that despite your skill you might not come back from.  The vision fades as you look across at your new brothers one last time.





*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 




Light explodes in your mind and visions fill your sight.  You remember wandering Dnalgne during the copper uprising.  You seeing miners rise up against the king and soldiers fight to put down the rebellion.  You remember  using magic to heal, save those that could but mostly you remember being filled with horror and disgust at the death, you had to leave, you had to forget this place....

You remember wandering the Naisrep Empire during the third great war.  You remember joining with a group of conscripts from a village, lending your bow to help defend them, you remember villages burning and soldiers pillaging and worse, but mostly you remember being filled with horror and disgust at the death, you had to leave, you had to forget this place....

You remember the Holy Purge of Eomr where clerics tried to expel other mages.  You remember lending your sorcery to help others hide, to help defend young apprentaces and help those that could sneak across the border to freedom.  You also remember the faux "trials" where many were executed publicly simply for the crime of having magic in their blood.  But mostly you remember being filled with horror and disgust at the death, you had to leave, you had to forget this place....

Again and again you remember visions, wandering the world, the times and faces were different but the end pattern was always the same, horror and death.  Sometimes it was man that was the aggressor, sometimes monsters or animals or simply nature itself.  But always you remember wanting to forget, wanting to start anew, to get away from all of this.




As everyone recovers they find themselves back outside the well, apparently having pulled themselves out.  They find themselves somewhat stunned still, though the scattered bits of visions seem to blur like half-remembered dreams.

Checking yourselves you feel fine from the experience, better than fine actually, the tingling energy from the water seems to have revitalized you and the memories of things past makes you think you can do things you never could have before.

*Everyone may allocate 6 additional attribute points.*  These can be used wherever you see fit save that you cannot go over the racial maximums with it (so 20/18/18/18/18/18 for humans, 18/20/16/20/18/18 for elves, etc).  If you increase Con increase your hp, if you increase Int increase your skills normally.

((Check OOC thread for some further details.  If you have questions ask though some things I probably won't elaborate on))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 18, 2013)

"Did, did anyone else see that?" he says with excitement

Ulysesn looks at "his" hand that was cut in the vision
"I'm having a hard time believing what I just saw and its not all that clear, but it explains so much about me I can't deny it. Now I know I was right in pursuing what I did, it's my destiny. This is my destiny!"
Ulysesn clutches his hand into a fist and relaxes it
"But enough about me."
Ulysesn looks towards the rest of the group
"What about the rest of you?"
His eyes seem to be staring at Kaylee in particular despite addressing the entire group


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 18, 2013)

"A message from the Valiant, at least more than likely what it seemed to be. I think we'd do good not to touch that water again...or drink from it," Beatrix says as her eyes widen with shock.


----------



## Crossbow (May 18, 2013)

"Bluh, I'll tell you what I saw", said Troyce, rubbing his temples like he was nursing a hangover. "I saw my past self participating in an ill-advised blood-letting ceremony. Ah well, what's done is done I guess. Can't say I'm disappointed in the results. Oh, which reminds me: does anyone have any spare paper? I feel like I'm gonna forget the spiritual epiphany in an hour or two, so I should write down the key points now".


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2013)

"Troyce's idea isn't a bad one," Drell says, rubbing at his head. "I don't know what could've compelled me to bleed in this chamber...whenever I did it, but I'm not going to get any closer to unraveling this mystery if we forget everything. 

He removes his quill and ink from his pack (hopefully it hasn't been ruined) and starts scribbling down what few details he can remember into the back cover of his spellbook. (In Celestial, he doesn't want any of these idiots reading about his past lives behind his back.) He underlines KAYLEE several times.

"Whatever these visions meant, it's better we not sit around for too long," he says. "We've done what we came to do, sort of. Let's find a dry place to camp and head out when we're rested, hm?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 18, 2013)

Beatrix drops back to sit on the ground and hugs her knees close to herself. A blank expression dominates her face as she sits there in silence staring toward the water where the bowl sank down. For a long while she doesn't move. "I guess we're all a little closer to completing this fucked up little errand we got sent out here on," her tone isn't her usual one. A for a moment she's shaking before she realizes it and makes a conscious effort to stop.


----------



## kluang (May 18, 2013)

"Woow. That was....strange."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 19, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Beatrix drops back to sit on the ground and hugs her knees close to herself. A blank expression dominates her face as she sits there in silence staring toward the water where the bowl sank down. For a long while she doesn't move. "I guess we're all a little closer to completing this fucked up little errand we got sent out here on," her tone isn't her usual one. A for a moment she's shaking before she realizes it and makes a conscious effort to stop.


Ulysesn seeing her reaction decides to try to do something.
He snaps his fingers right in front of her face rudely.
"Hey snap out of it, aren't you supposed to be the queen bitch of this little group we have?! You aren't going to let a little vision get the better of you are you Lady Beatrix?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 19, 2013)

Beatrix glares at Ulysesn. "Oh come off it, I'm wet, I'm knackered, and there's something very wrong with all of this," she keeps eyeing Kaylee with this suspicious look. "We've gotten into nothing but trouble since jumping down here. I'm sure it'd be hard to catch the place on fire, seeing as how it's made of stone, but I'm sure this lot would find a way."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 19, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Beatrix glares at Ulysesn. "Oh come off it, I'm wet, I'm knackered, and there's something very wrong with all of this," she keeps eyeing Kaylee with this suspicious look. "We've gotten into nothing but trouble since jumping down here. I'm sure it'd be hard to catch the place on fire, seeing as how it's made of stone, but I'm sure this lot would find a way."



"We knew there was something wrong with this when this began, remember?" Ulysesn stares at Kaylee again
"So what do you think about "that" Beatrix?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 19, 2013)

"Something wrong didn't need to involve me. I didn't come here to seek glory or be some grand leader. I came here to do the right thing. I have authority, but I'm not going to be _the _authority," she pushes herself up to her feet and stumbles for a second before finding her legs. 

"I don't need or want the recognition. I don't want to be part of some magical ritual thing. Do you know what uses blood in magic? Necromancy. And I'll have no part of it. It's well, it's _unbecoming_. It's also wrong and it goes against the natural order of everything and the things I stand for." 

Beatrix turns her back to Ulysesn, crossing her arms over her chest.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 19, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Something wrong didn't need to involve me. I didn't come here to seek glory or be some grand leader. I came here to do the right thing. I have authority, but I'm not going to be _the _authority," she pushes herself up to her feet and stumbles for a second before finding her legs.
> 
> "I don't need or want the recognition. I don't want to be part of some magical ritual thing. Do you know what uses blood in magic? Necromancy. And I'll have no part of it. It's well, it's _unbecoming_. It's also wrong and it goes against the natural order of everything and the things I stand for."
> 
> Beatrix turns her back to Ulysesn, crossing her arms over her chest.



"Maybe this is simply part of doing the right thing. It won't help anyone of us to refuse fate and ignore this chance to do even greater good. "
Ulysesn walks to where Beatrix is facing
"Regardless of you wanting no part of it you already are. So you should deal with it as one befitting your standing should."


----------



## Crossbow (May 19, 2013)

"Aw, and here I was hoping that this whole ritual would have made us miraculously more empathetic with our teammates. Alas, Ulysesn is still an asshole".

Since nobody else is giving him paper, he'll scrawl what he can remember on the back of his blue book with an ink-dipped dagger.


----------



## soulnova (May 19, 2013)

((still away, ill make this short))

Tassara stares wide eyed ahead of her, also in silence for a while. A smile slowly form on her face and she walks to Beatrix, and embraces her. 

"Fear not, mademosielle Beatrix. You don't have to do this alone. You never did. We never did... Is it no coincidence we have come here. It was our *destiny."* she holds the paladin as a mother would try to soothe a child.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 19, 2013)

Drell rolls his eyes at the use of "destiny". "And I suppose I'm the only one slightly perturbed rather than reassured that some massive cosmic force is using us as playthings? Multiple times apparently, it seems like this "destiny" just can't get enough of us."

He shakes his head. "All this talk of fate and destiny doesn't sit right with me. If we're not responsible for our own actions, then who even are we? Just empty puppets for higher forces to act through."


----------



## Crossbow (May 19, 2013)

Troyce starts looking over his calligraphy with faint satisfaction. "Tass, I really appreciate your vibrant optimism. This party needs more of your attitude" He shakes some ink off of his dagger before putting it back. "And I think the wizard over there is misconstruing free will and fatalism as mutually exclusive concepts, which is disingenous at best".


----------



## soulnova (May 19, 2013)

> "And I suppose I'm the only one slightly perturbed rather than reassured that some massive cosmic force is using us as playthings?"



Tassara stares at Drell with a very confused look. "I don't follow" she shakes her head. "We would be part of a plan much greater than ourselves."

"Especially Mademosielle Kaylee. Especially her... " she looks back at the Druid hoping she could explain further.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 19, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "And I think the wizard over there is misconstruing free will and fatalism as mutually exclusive concepts, which is disingenous at best".



"The only way free will and fatalism could coexist in any meaningful way is the line of thought that we are given free will to make decisions, but are inexorably drawn to a fixed point, yes? For example, I could take any road I wanted, but I would always end up in this chamber with all of you," Drell says.

"But I don't believe that to be free will, simply actions taken within a permissible variation of what fate ordains. For example, could I have run myself through with a sword two steps outside of the door? Seemingly, no. Therefore, whatever I have...whatever we have...is not true free will, but simply a list of options to choose from, a list that "fate" or "destiny" has so kindly lent us."



soulnova said:


> Tassara stares at Drell with a very confused look. "I don't follow" she shakes her head. "We would be part of a plan much greater than ourselves."



"I don't want to be part of a plan much greater than myself," Drell explains. "I want to forge my own path, go my own way, not follow the lead of something "bigger"."


----------



## soulnova (May 19, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "I don't want to be part of a plan much greater than myself," Drell explains. "I want to forge my own path, go my own way, not follow the lead of something "bigger"."




"Monsieur Drel, we came here following a road.  Someone else made that road for you to follow and you never complained about it.  There are many types of paths and this one is just a little more wider. The only  problem I see here is... we don't know where this path will lead us..." she goes and takes Drell's hands on hers "I ask of you, all of you, are you willing to come together and find out?"  she smiles with excitement and joy in her eyes.  

Afterwards she simply will wait with Kaylee to see what they decide to do. 


((Will be flying in a while, I wont be able to post until much later at night ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 19, 2013)

"I don't see why you are complaining Drell this is merely a stepping stone after all and while I'm not to keen with the idea myself you take what you are given. I've been traveling for years searching for a dragon, and do you know what my visions gave me? Proof of my bloodline being true and that the path I have chosen having been the right one."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 19, 2013)

"But that's exactly it!" Drell says, pulling his hands away from Tassara's. "You don't need "proof" that your path is right! You don't need validation that you're doing the right thing! You don't need someone else patting you on the back, telling you that yes, looking for a dragon is a worthwhile cause! If you believe in it, that's enough! It is the right path, because you believe it to be!"

"Don't you see what this fate thing does? It reduces you to a pawn of a much greater force! My choices are right for me because _I_ made them, because _I_ decided they were the right choices for me. Not because some mysterious force decided they were right!"


----------



## Crossbow (May 19, 2013)

"Listen, I love egregious philosophy banter as much as the next guy, but can we move on? Head back to town, stock up on supplies, and so forth? I mean, I assume we did the things big guy wanted us to do."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 19, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "But that's exactly it!" Drell says, pulling his hands away from Tassara's. "You don't need "proof" that your path is right! You don't need validation that you're doing the right thing! You don't need someone else patting you on the back, telling you that yes, looking for a dragon is a worthwhile cause! If you believe in it, that's enough! It is the right path, because you believe it to be!"
> 
> "Don't you see what this fate thing does? It reduces you to a pawn of a much greater force! My choices are right for me because _I_ made them, because _I_ decided they were the right choices for me. Not because some mysterious force decided they were right!"



"Then isn't it fate for you to be considering this right now? There isn't much point in giving up Drell or letting the past deter you.
Make it yours instead of letting it control you. Else you may as well give up where you are right now."


Crossbow said:


> "Listen, I love egregious philosophy banter as much as the next guy, but can we move on? Head back to town, stock up on supplies, and so forth? I mean, I assume we did the things big guy wanted us to do."



"No, we still need to bring the water to him. I wouldn't be surprised if this is what was wanted however. I agree that we need to leave but we need to sort our thoughts first..."
Ulysesn winces like he is in pain and takes a deep breath then lets it out
"If they are dealing with anything like I've been dealing with right now it's understandable this isn't easy to deal with there is a great deal of pain in these memories along with other things. Even if I can't see the details I can feel it anyhow; we mustn't give in to it."


----------



## Kuno (May 19, 2013)

The young druid stood frozen for a moment.  The scenes she saw playing over and over in her head.  ?Death...So much...?  She mumbled the words as she wrapped her arms around her middle.  The flashes still echoing in her mind, a tear falls down her cheek while her stomach lurches.  

Her mind stays far away while the talking goes on around her.  Eventually the words began to penetrate her thoughts and she began to remember when and where she was.  Shaking her head slightly she listens, the eyes that focus on her make her cringe slightly but she figures it is because she was out of it, for what she figures was a long time.  

Kaylee stood where she was, waiting for the others to finish their talks then turns toward the glass man.  ?Is the bowl fixed??  She says quietly gesturing to the well.  It doesn't matter if it is fixed or not, Kaylee is not going back in that water.


----------



## Vergil (May 19, 2013)

Duncan had been staring off into the distance and his hands were on his chest. With the typical lack of shame that he often displayed he pulled up his kilt and looked down, after breathing a sigh of relief. He couldn't look away from his chest, glancing back at it periodically.

"I...I was a bird. A really fit one with massive tits. I mean they were bigger than all of yours. It felt strange. Wish I could remember more about that...." Duncan's musings trailed off a little before he snapped himself back to reality.

"Kaylee! Ye were there! Lookin as sexy as ever. Actually ye looked sexier! Ye were tellin all of us what te do and apparently ye figured blood in a bunch o water was a good idea. Te band us as brothers! All of us! That's it! We were destined to be together, Tassy's totally right. I'm down wi that. Which also means Kaylee, that you and I were destined te be together! But I reckon you and I have a special relationship ye know. aye? aye?"  Duncan put an arm around Kaylee and winked a few times, before continuing enthusiastically.

"Haha! I feel like we're all family here! Aye! Raven I'm sorry fir bein a jackhole te ye. As far as I'm concerned yer all right. Drell! yer still an asswipe but one that I can put up wit. We're in this together aye! Fuck yeah, let's get some drink and sing songs of our adventure! Does anyone have an instrument!?"

Duncan was in high spirits. He'd never really had anyone to call a family and jumped at the chance to have one. He didn't care that no-one shared his enthusiasm and started singing merrily.


----------



## Crossbow (May 19, 2013)

"Ah, Duncan's awake. I see it'll take more than a spiritual awakening to shake you off your course of drunken misogynistic enthusiasm", Troyce smirked.

"But yeah, I think that bowl is as 'fixed' as it's getting. I say we take our skins of water to our 'employer' and get this thing over with".


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 19, 2013)

((The party is headed back then?))


----------



## soulnova (May 19, 2013)

((back home! Still no access to my pc))

Tassara high fives Duncan, who seems to be as happy as she is.

"Mademosielle Kaylee, are you alright?" she goes and moves Duncan away to let her some air too. "Can I help you with something?" 

Of the water she will agree to take the water on her waterskin too.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 19, 2013)

Kuno said:


> Kaylee stood where she was, waiting for the others to finish their talks then turns toward the glass man.  ?Is the bowl fixed??  She says quietly gesturing to the well.  It doesn't matter if it is fixed or not, Kaylee is not going back in that water.



The glass man looks up at Kaylee and responds, "_*since the bowl was returned to the well it has raised up to the upper chamber and returned seventeen times.  Conclusion: the foreign material has returned to its normal functionality.*_"


----------



## Crossbow (May 19, 2013)

"Well, I suppose we could just hop in the bowl and ride it to the surface then", says Troyce.

"Oh snap, I just remembered something I've been meaning to ask. Tass, you can purge diseases out of people with your crazy god magic, right?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 19, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The glass man looks up at Kaylee and responds, "_*since the bowl was returned to the well it has raised up to the upper chamber and returned seventeen times.  Conclusion: the foreign material has returned to its normal functionality.*_"



"That settles it. This is what was wanted, the wizard himself probably planned it. Wonder if we can hitch a ride... 
Drell you shall see that you confront fate right in the face instead of running away."
Ulysesn starts walking towards where the bowl is and stops short in front of it waiting for the rest of the group.
"I don't know how many of you will enjoy this since it will be full of that water, but this is the easiest way back."


----------



## soulnova (May 19, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "Well, I suppose we could just hop in the bowl and ride it to the surface then", says Troyce.
> 
> "Oh snap, I just remembered something I've been meaning to ask. Tass, you can purge diseases out of people with your crazy god magic, right?"



Tassara blushes with embarrassment. "I'm sorry, Monsieur Troyce.  Not yet with the favor of The Watcher, but I can treat you normally... Do you feel unwell?"


----------



## kluang (May 20, 2013)

"So we are done?"


----------



## Crossbow (May 20, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Tassara blushes with embarrassment. "I'm sorry, Monsieur Troyce.  Not yet with the favor of The Watcher, but I can treat you normally... Do you feel unwell?"



Troyce rubs at the back of his neck "Oh, no, it's not me, it's my mom. I'll explain more later, I guess. Right now we should just get in the bowl-lift".


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 20, 2013)

Currently there's no sign of the bowl either above or below where the party is.  Presumably it is out of sight deep in the waters below.

If you want to "ride" it up you'll have to wait carefully for whenever the next time it comes up is.


----------



## Crossbow (May 20, 2013)

"...Huh". Troyce peers over at the bowl hole. "Hey Vitrio, any chance you know how to operate this thing?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 20, 2013)

"_*The foreign material is outside of this form's functionality.  Assumption: the operation of the foreign material is performed from the above chamber by those that created it or those that were trained in it's use.*_"


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce rubs at the back of his neck "Oh, no, it's not me, it's my mom. I'll explain more later, I guess. Right now we should just get in the bowl-lift".



"Oh, I can certainly look into that if you want. Where's you ma-ma? Is in a town nearby?" Tassara offers to Troyce with a little smile. 


Tassara turns to the crystal man. "How long does it take for the thing to go up and down?... uhm... how many light cycles?"


----------



## Vergil (May 20, 2013)

"Aye, how long were we out for? It felt like just a couple of minutes but..." Duncan wonders, "You know they should invent a portable time telling device or somethin..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 20, 2013)

"*Response ambiguous.  Foreign material trip up takes approximately zero point four percent of one light cycle to rise or to fall.  Duration out of sight above or below this chamber variable from zero point zero six light cycles to forty-three thousand two hundred and seven light cycles.*"

The glass man turns to Duncan, "_*clarification required: you fell into the well chamber approximately three light cycles ago.  You were expelled moments before you awoke.*_"


----------



## Vergil (May 20, 2013)

"Wait? Were we unconscious for three days...er light cycles?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 20, 2013)

"_*State of consciousness unknown, you were outside of this forms senses during that time.*_"


----------



## Vergil (May 20, 2013)

"Aye, alright, so can ye elaborate on the experience we just had? I saw a bunch of scenes from past lives, and somewhat confusing and slightly arousingly, Kaylee was there as she is now. Like, she was in the form she is currently inhabiting, only the form hadn't changed from many light cycles ago. In human terms that should not be possible."

Duncan rubbed his head "Talkin like this is givin me a headache"


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2013)

Drell takes a piece of paper and scribbles the following note on it in common.

_As you know, the jar has been restored to functionality. Myself and the others responsible for it being fixed are in the chamber with the water. If you would call the bowl to you we could ride it to where you are rather than taking the long way.

-Drell D'Harron_

He gives the piece of paper to Enrai. "Fly this to the chamber above," he says in elvish. "Hopefully we won't have to sit here for too long."

Enrai will fly the message up to whoever is operating the bowl (provided this works).


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 20, 2013)

"_*Query ambiguous, this form does not understand what you are asking.*_"


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2013)

"we were out for three days... alright..." Tassara whispers to herself.


"The things I remember are blurry, mes amis. I do remember being a follower or a subject of The Coddler (just like now) and, even in one, I was able to make the Dream a reality" she says excited clapping her hands together. "Ah, but there's something else too. Duncan is right, I also saw Kaylee leading a rite in the Well of Souls above" she pats the druid. 

"If we all saw it... we all lived it. Our souls might be bound to this place  to protect it from.... something big and dangerous. I remember that. Whatever was going to happen, it was going to be very dangerous."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 20, 2013)

The raven flies up into the opening above quickly vanishing out of sight.


*Spoiler*: _Drell_ 




Shortly after leaving your sight you feel a sudden spike of surprise and fear through your bond with Enrai.  Almost at the same instant the bond abruptly ends, either the bird has somehow been transported outside of the range of the bond or something catastrophic has happened to the bird.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2013)

"Something's wrong," Drell says, standing and walking out to where he can see where Enrai flew up. "My link with my familiar...it's been severed somehow."


Perception Roll
Roll(1d20)+7:
15,+7
Total:22


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 20, 2013)

There is no sign of the bird or the letter, though it is difficult to see up the opening.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "Something's wrong," Drell says, standing and walking out to where he can see where Enrai flew up. "My link with my familiar...it's been severed somehow."
> 
> 
> Perception Roll
> ...



"We always suspected that there was something wrong there. Could be they killed the bird..."


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2013)

"Oh my..." she moves besides Drell looking up.


"Waiting for the bowl to come down might not be a very good idea. We might need to backtrack our steps after all" she explains to Drell. "I still wonder what happened to the brothers" she looks down.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2013)

"Tassara's right," Drell says. "I don't think using the bowl as transport is safe right now. We'll need to go the long way. Is everyone ready to travel?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "Tassara's right," Drell says. "I don't think using the bowl as transport is safe right now. We'll need to go the long way. Is everyone ready to travel?"



"I'm surprised I'm not starving after not having 3 days of food. Could be the water staves off hunger."
Ulysesn starts stretching  and sighs
"So much for the gold. The sooner we leave the better, no telling what they might send here. Though my curiosity makes me wonder who they are. If only there was a way to see without being there."


----------



## Vergil (May 20, 2013)

Duncan takes some of the water too.

"Aye, let's head out and find out what's happening. I bet we don't get our money for this mission." Duncan sighs, "But we got each other aye! Blood brothers an all that jazz!"

Duncan starts making his way out.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 20, 2013)

((If anyone else has things to do before leaving go ahead and post them, going to move ahead for now though))

The group heads back up the tunnel.  Shortly after leaving the "rain" the tingling energy fades and they feel the dull aches of their exertion.  It doesn't seem like it's been 3 days without sleep but it certainly feels late in the evening by the time they reach where the troglodyte's was.

The lair is still empty, though somewhat in the distance they hear a familiar clicking sound that suggest that perhaps more plant people have moved in.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((If anyone else has things to do before leaving go ahead and post them, going to move ahead for now though))
> 
> The group heads back up the tunnel.  Shortly after leaving the "rain" the tingling energy fades and they feel the dull aches of their exertion.  It doesn't seem like it's been 3 days without sleep but it certainly feels late in the evening by the time they reach where the troglodyte's was.
> 
> The lair is still empty, though somewhat in the distance they hear a familiar clicking sound that suggest that perhaps more plant people have moved in.



"More mold people? You think the path you made in the mold held up for 3 days Duncan?"


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2013)

"Oh, not again..." Tassara frowns with sadness. She really doesn't want to keep killing the mold people. "Perhaps we can send someone later to clear the mold. Acid seemed to work just fine... I could donate the money for some flasks"


----------



## Vergil (May 20, 2013)

"Aye, there's been a fair amount of killin in the last few days, but it looks like they breed like rabbits. Maybe just intimidate them and make them too scared to fight? I reckon we could make someone big and then just roar at them and hopefully they scamper away."

((Has the mold grown back in three days?))


----------



## Crossbow (May 20, 2013)

"Well slap me silly. Thinking ahead, what a refreshing concept! I'm fairly good at intimidation normally, so that's something. Oh, and if Snooty still has is Stick of Ventriloquism, we could use that too!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 20, 2013)

Vergil said:


> ((Has the mold grown back in three days?))


((There isn't, and never was any mold near the Trog's lair, are you going out to the main cavern to check for more?))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Aye, there's been a fair amount of killin in the last few days, but it looks like they breed like rabbits. Maybe just intimidate them and make them too scared to fight? I reckon we could make someone big and then just roar at them and hopefully they scamper away."
> 
> ((Has the mold grown back in three days?))


((We can't find that out until we look, it was more of asking for an opinion from duncan before anyone decides to look))
"They might be to simple for that to work, but it's worth a try. Just don't expect that we won't have to kill them if it fails Tassara. "


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2013)

Tassara nods quietly at Ulysesn and she casts light on the tip of her Halberd to use as a torch for the party.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Tassara nods quietly at Ulysesn and she casts light on the tip of her Halberd to use as a torch for the party.



Ulysesn decides to take the lead of the party going towards the main cavern  entrance so he can see what is there. ((ready to reuse that map moogle? ))
1d20+8: 13 [1d20=5](())


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2013)

Tassara Perception 
Link removed
1d20+10 → [7,10] = (17)


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 20, 2013)

(( for those that have forgotten, ignore green dots and the reddish patch at the bottom of the map is where Duncan cleared the mold earlier though the party can't see to confirm it's still clear from where they're at))

The pair peaks out, the cavern is for the most part unchanged.  The patches of mold that they can see from the light are not any different from what they can tell with a quick glimpse.  The only real difference of note is that someone (or lets be honest, something) has cleared the bodies of the fallen vegepygmy have been hauled away somewhere.

On that topic half a dozen vegepygmies mill about within range of the light, when you poke your heads out they bang their spears loudly on the ground, the sound echos from more out of sight.


----------



## Crossbow (May 20, 2013)

"do i still have the go-ahead to try and scare them off or what" Troyce whispers to the party memeber nearby.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "do i still have the go-ahead to try and scare them off or what" Troyce whispers to the party memeber nearby.



"There at least 6 + of them. Just don't run into the mold and you probably won't be able to use your weapon to well enlarged, okay? Drell you ready?"


----------



## Vergil (May 20, 2013)

"Aye, go ahead mate. Fingers crossed it works."


----------



## Kuno (May 20, 2013)

"Just wait."  Kaylee finally spoke up after remaining silent for so long.  She had no idea what they were talking about with rituals or blood brothers.  Right now she just wanted to get out into the sunlight.  "Maybe we can just go on through?  Do we have to kill everything?"  She walks into the cave and points at herself and the others then points to where the exit is.  Back and forth she gestures hoping that they might get through unmolested.

Perception to see if they are going to charge.
Roll(1d20)+10:
7,+10
Total:17

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+7:
15,+7
Total:22

Knowledge Nature:
Roll(1d20)+6:
14,+6
Total:20

Brox will stay by her side.

Brox Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
15,+8
Total:23

((Too many rolls can't hurt!  lol))


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2013)

"We'll give Kaylee this one chance to negotiate," Drell says, clenching and unclenching his fists. "But if it doesn't work, we're attacking. I'm not going to sit here all day while you lot tackle every problem in the most complicated, time consuming manner possible. We have to find out what happened to Enrai."

*Drell's Spells*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Detect Magic
Prestidigitation
Mage Hand
Mage Armor
Ear Piercing Scream (x2)
Grease


----------



## kluang (May 21, 2013)

"Diplomacy first killing second? "


----------



## Crossbow (May 21, 2013)

"No, diplomacy first, intimidation second, slaughter last."


----------



## soulnova (May 21, 2013)

"That's something I can agree with" she prepares herself.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 21, 2013)

Another seven of the creatures approach from behind the first group as the first group.  The first group look at Kaylee curiously for a moment than bar their teeth and make ready to charge, apparently they're not interested in "talking."

Initiatives and actions please.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Another seven of the creatures approach from behind the first group as the first group.  The first group look at Kaylee curiously for a moment than bar their teeth and make ready to charge, apparently they're not interested in "talking."
> 
> Initiatives and actions please.


"You'd think we would have learned."
HP 27
AC 17
F+4, R+7, W+2
 1d20+5: 7 [1d20=2]

Round 1 Ulysesn moves to the back of the party out of harms way and fires a bolt at the nearest veg.

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+5: 23 [1d20=18]
1d8: 3 [1d8=3]



Then alternates between reloading and firing.
rounds 2-5 attack

*Spoiler*: __ 




 1d20+5: 7 [1d20=2]
 1d20+5: 23 [1d20=18]
 1d20+5: 13 [1d20=8]
1d20+5: 12 [1d20=7]



rounds 2-5 dmg

*Spoiler*: __ 




 1d8: 5 [1d8=5]
1d8: 6 [1d8=6]
1d8: 4 [1d8=4]
1d8: 7 [1d8=7]


----------



## kluang (May 21, 2013)

"Guess diplomacy breaks down."

Initiative:

Roll(1d20)+1:
3,+1
Total:4

Attack


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Roll(1d20)+2:
18,+2
Total:20

Roll(1d20)+2:
2,+2
Total:4

Roll(1d20)+2:
9,+2
Total:11

Roll(1d20)+2:
6,+2
Total:8



Damage


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d6)+2:
1,+2
Total:3

Roll(1d6)+2:
5,+2
Total:7

Roll(1d6)+2:
1,+2
Total:3

Roll(1d6)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Roll(1d6)+2:
2,+2
Total:4


----------



## Kuno (May 21, 2013)

A deep sigh comes from the druid.  "Why..."  Kaylee mumbles then looks down at Brox.  They move back, letting those that are better at front line fighting to take the lead.  "Stay back."  She commands her companion, not wanting to chance him contracting the mold issue again.

Init:
Roll(1d20)+1:
10,+1
Total:11


Kaylee will use her sling.

Rounds:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Attack:

Roll(1d20)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Roll(1d20)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Roll(1d20)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d20)+0:
18,+0
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+0:
19,+0
Total:19

Damage:

Roll(1d3)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d3)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Roll(1d3)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d3)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Roll(1d3)+0:
1,+0
Total:1


----------



## soulnova (May 21, 2013)

Tassara sighs and nods. "Let's make this quick"

HP 31
AC 16
F+5, R+0, W+7


Initiative
Link removed
1d20+4 → [17,4] = (21)


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Round 1 *
Tassara casts Bless on the party.


*Round 2-5*
Tassara will attempt to flank mold people . 


Halberd
Link removed
1d20+2 → [7,2] = (9)
1d20+2 → [15,2] = (17)
1d20+2 → [2,2] = (4)
1d20+2 → [13,2] = (15)


Damage
Link removed
1d10+1 → [6,1] = (7)
1d10+1 → [9,1] = (10)
1d10+1 → [2,1] = (3)
1d10+1 → [1,1] = (2)


If needed she will step away from melee and channel energy to heal. 
1d6 → [3] = (3)
1d6 → [4] = (4)
1d6 → [1] = (1)
1d6 → [2] = (2)


----------



## Vergil (May 21, 2013)

"If anyone is gonna charge an grope these girls, it's gonna be me!"

Init: 
1d20+5
3+5 = 8 

HP: 32
AC: 15
F: 4
R: 5
W: 2

Dunc will use acid orb and swing his Scimitar, using Colour Spray is things get too hairy.

*Spoiler*: __ 




*R1*
Duncan will first cast Dancing lights so that the party can see better and will use them to confuse the veges

1d20+0
13+0 = 13

1d6+2
6+2 = 8

*R2-5*

*Scimitar Attack*
1d20+0
8+0 = 8

1d20+0
11+0 = 11

1d20+0
7+0 = 7

1d20+0
13+0 = 13

*Acid Orb Attack*
1d20+3
16+3 = 19

1d20+3
2+3 = 5

1d20+3
17+3 = 20

1d20+3
17+3 = 20

*Scimitar Damage*
1d6+2
5+2 = 7

1d6+2
2+2 = 4

1d6+2
2+2 = 4

1d6+2
5+2 = 7

*Acid Orb Damage*
1d3+0
3+0 = 3

1d3+0
1+0 = 1

1d3+0
2+0 = 2

1d3+0
3+0 = 3


----------



## Muk (May 21, 2013)

"Hahaha," Raven laughs. "Guess the other side prefers 'kill first ask questions later'."

Raven is staying out of combat. "Let me know if you need a helping hand."

Otherwise she'll stay in the back and try do some encouraging shout outs. Maybe point out if the enemy is going to flank a few of her party members.


----------



## soulnova (May 21, 2013)

Tassara gives Raven a baffled look as she stays out of combat. "I... _What's wrong with you?_"


----------



## Vergil (May 21, 2013)

"I dunno, time o the month maybe? - though I thought you lot were generally _more_ violent during that time." Duncan says.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2013)

"And to absolutely nobody's surprise, diplomacy failed again," Drell says. "I'm sure glad we tried that, it certainly wasn't a waste of our valuable time."

*Initiative*
1d20+8 → [8,9] = *(17)*

HP: 20
AC: 15
F(+3) R(+5) W(+2)


*Spoiler*: __ 





Cast *Acid Splash* on nearest baddie, *shift* backwards if threatened.

*Round 1*
1d20+5 → [13,5] = (18)
1d3→ [2] = (2)

*Round 2*
1d20+5 → [7,5] = (12)
1d3→ [1] = (1)

*Round 3*
1d20+5 → [8,5] = (13)
1d3→ [3] = (3)

*Round 4*
1d20+5 → [12,5] = (17)
1d3→ [1] = (1)

*Round 5*
1d20+5 → [18,5] = (23)
1d3→ [3] = (3)


----------



## Crossbow (May 21, 2013)

"Ah, crap..."

Initiative
1d20+4
18+4=22


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rapier Attacks
1d20+2
19+2=21
11+2=13
1+2=3
15+2=17
16+2=18

Rapier Damage
1d6+2
6+2=8
3+2=5
6+2=8
6+2=8
2+2=4


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 21, 2013)

Initiative: 
   1d20+7 → [12,7] = (19) 

"At least we tried to talk to them. Having killed their comrades probably didn't help matters." 



*Attacks: 
*1d20+6 → [4,6] = (10)    
1d20+6 → [8,6] = (14) 
   1d20+6 → [8,6] = (14) 
   1d20+6 → [19,6] = (25) 
   1d20+6 → [10,6] = (16)

*Damage:*
   1d10+6 → [8,6] = (14) 
   1d10+6 → [8,6] = (14) 
   1d10+6 → [6,6] = (12) 
   1d10+6 → [2,6] = (8) 
   1d10+6 → [9,6] = (15) 


Stats:

*Spoiler*: __ 



*[SIZE=+1]Beatrix Stormstrike[/SIZE]*
Female Lawful Good Half-Elf Paladin, *Level* 1, *Init* +7, *HP* 25/25, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 13, *Fort* +2, *Ref* +5, *Will* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*  Elven Curve Blade * +6 (1d10+6, 18?20/?2)
*  Raiper * +6 (1d6+4, 18?20/?2)
*  Longbow * +6 (1d8, x3)
*  Studded leather*, *  Buckler* (+3 Armor, +5 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 20, Con 11, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 18
*Condition* None


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 21, 2013)

*Round 1:
*Troyce reacts first, charging ahead to strike before the plant people are fully committed to the attack, his rapier drives deep and splits one of the vegetables open dropping it to the ground.

Beatrix enters melee however her slender blade is deflected by the surprisingly tough fungal "bark" worn by her target.  Drell picks a target to paint with sizzling acid.

Duncan takes the initiative to charge forward and soundly strikes down one of the surprised creatures.

The Veggies split up to attack those that have advanced into melee hoping to drown them in sheer numbers.  3 manage to hit Beatrix (Beatrix *-16HP*), 1 hits Troyce (Troyce: *-5HP*), 2 hit Duncan (Duncan: *-7HP*).  "You really shouldn't let them surround you like that" Raven adds helpfully.

Zozaria moves up to help the wounded Beatrix striking down one of the veggies engaged with her.


*Round 2:*
Troyce twists his slender rapier trying to strike one of the small creatures however it rolls out of the way.  Tassara moves in to flank however her heavy blade is too awkward to hit the nimble creatures.  "Aim lower, they're not very tall" Raven encourages.

Beatrix sunders one of the creatures in twain freeing her flank.  Drell splashes a touch more acid on the creature he weakened before however it's still not enough to drop it.  Duncan catches one of his opponents in the face with a blast of acid, it recoils in pain but continues to fight.

The Veggies continue fighting though they now find themselves the ones surrounded.  1 catches Troyce (-3 HP), 1 catches Tassara (-3 HP), the others all fail to hit their targets.

Zozaria wields his cane sword like a machete cleaving one of the heads from the body of the the diminutive creature.

*Round 3:
*Beatrix cuts down her last opponent and moves to tighten the flank on the other creatures.  Tassara knocks aside the crude spear of her opponent and buries her halberd into its chest driving it to the ground.  The third time proves the charm as Drell finally burns enough of his target that the creature no longer stands.

Ulysesn lands a bolt on one of the plant people, unlike most of his shots dark green sap leaks out from this shot and the creature drops to the ground.

The few remaining veggies dig in to fight, one manages to stab Duncan (-2 HP), one lands a solid wound on Beatrix (-7 HP).  "It's not healthy to let them hit you like that," Raven interjects.

*Round 4:
*Troyce slides his rapier into the side of his opponent and it drops to the ground still.  Beatrix advances again and slices apart the creature that wounded her again.  Kaylee, Duncan, and Drell gang up to take down one of the remaining targets.

*Round 5:
*Troyce and Beatrix strike down the remaining two creatures and finally the cavern grows quiet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 21, 2013)

Beatrix drops onto her sword as she tries to catch herself. She grips the hilt of the curve blade and pushes herself back up to her feet. "We can't continue on like this," she falls back into a sitting position. 

"You can't just stay out of life or death situations out of spite for everyone else," she directs her attention at Raven.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 22, 2013)

"I'm tired of feeling utterly useless in combat here."
Ulysesn looks at Raven
"How can you sit so idly by?"
Memories of the Corp of Defenders arise in Ulysesn's mind, painful ones.
Causing him to start to become angrier than usual.

"Don't you know that every person counts here?! 
Matters in some way!? Before you had some kind of excuse when we were fighting the trog; you had to recover, but even then you waited a tad to long."
Ulysesn points to Beatrix 

"What would you have done if she died there Raven!? How would you make amends for your failure?! Just walk forward and move on?"
The crossbow in Ulysesn's hand starts to creak from him gripping it tightly in one hand though it's unloaded.


----------



## Vergil (May 22, 2013)

"Ach, we had these buggers, we didn't need her help." Duncan shrugs it off, "I've had folk that have been wi us and literally not done anythin. They just stare off into space as if they were a puppet without a master. It was weird. At least she was chattin shite. Dunno bout you, but I felt like I was hittin arder jest cos I was pissed off. So job done I reckon."

"Ye wanna do a wee ceremony for these guys like ye did the others?" Duncan asks the party.


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2013)

"Oh my, oh my!!" Tassara hurries and calls upon them a wave of warm energy to help alleviate their wounds.

Link removed
1d6 → [6] = (6)
1d6 → [6] = (6)
1d6 → [3] = (3)
1d6 → [6] = (6)

+21 hp everyone

Once that's taken care off, Tassara will turn back to look at Raven _"Let me know if you need a helping hand??"_ she walks up to her "What kind of arrogance makes you place the group in such danger? Is it because I refused to heal you after your recklessness? That was a problem with me, the others had nothing to do with it and now they were hurt because you decided to play coach! Right now we are counting in one another to get alive from this place... And you instead decide to play your little presumptuous game?"


----------



## Vergil (May 22, 2013)

"Tass, dinae stress yerself. No-one got seriously hurt. If she doesn't wanna fight then we cannae make her. It'd make things easier but we got these buggers within a couple o minutes. Relax, life's too short te be stressed about shit like this." Duncan says putting a hand on Tassara's shoulder.


----------



## Kuno (May 22, 2013)

The druid just shakes her head.  "We were a motley bunch that got tossed together.  At this point no one here owes anyone else their life."  Kaylee glares over at Raven.  "Though assistance would have been nice, I guess it is your prerogative."  She shrugs and puts a hand on the cleric's shoulder and another on the shoulder of Ulysesn .  "Can you say something for them?"  Referring to Tass, She waves her hand toward the moss people.  "I believe they were something other than what they seem now."  Kaylee gives a small smile and tries to stop the arguing.


----------



## Muk (May 22, 2013)

"Nah, it's nothing personal. Like I said, I don't hold grudges. But after fighting the trogg twice I was wondering what you guys are capable of without me lifting a finger. These little buggers should be easy peezy. And I was right. You guys killed them all and lived to tell the tale. Though you really shouldn't let them surround yourself like earlier. It's bad for the body." She answers Tassy's complaint.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2013)

"It's Raven's decision if she wants to fight or not," Drell says. "If her behaviour persists we can reduce her share of the pay, but if she decides she'd rather sit on the sidelines and throw barbs then she's perfectly within her rights. I am going to rest now - wake me when it is my turn to keep watch. I expect to move out early tomorrow. We must make it back to the main chamber as soon as possible."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 22, 2013)

Kuno said:


> The druid just shakes her head.  "We were a motley bunch that got tossed together.  At this point no one here owes anyone else their life."  Kaylee glares over at Raven.  "Though assistance would have been nice, I guess it is your prerogative."  She shrugs and puts a hand on the cleric's shoulder and another on the shoulder of Ulysesn .  "Can you say something for them?"  Referring to Tass, She waves her hand toward the moss people.  "I believe they were something other than what they seem now."  Kaylee gives a small smile and tries to stop the arguing.



"Tchh."
Ulysesn pulls his shoulder away from Kaylee.


Muk said:


> "Nah, it's nothing personal. Like I said, I don't hold grudges. But after fighting the trogg twice I was wondering what you guys are capable of without me lifting a finger. These little buggers should be easy peezy. And I was right. You guys killed them all and lived to tell the tale. Though you really shouldn't let them surround yourself like earlier. It's bad for the body." She answers Tassy's complaint.


"If you pull anything like that in the future I'll hold it against you."
Ulysesn puts his crossbow away and sits down facing away from the group.
Taking out the piece of paper he's shown before and staring at it wistfully.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 22, 2013)

"Merci mademoiselle Tassara," Beatrix gives a small curtsey to the Cleric though it's clear that her strength is still diminished. 

She pushes herself up to stand and begins working her hair back into a ponytail, letting her blade dangle from its weapon cord. Beatrix fixes her eyes on Drell. "There isn't a mission without these fights, we can't just choose not to participate if we expect to reap any of the reward. Omitting oneself from battles because you don't feel like it is just a stone's throw away from treason."


----------



## Muk (May 22, 2013)

"What you going to do Ulysesn?" Raven asks. "You gonna shoot me? Not that it would make me aid you in the least. And my fullblade most likely would be cleaving you in half if you'd dare. Got any other complaints?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 22, 2013)

"No one is shooting anyone," Beatrix said as she glanced to Ulysesn. "Put your bow away--after you fired on that man outside the pub it's probably for the best you don't give Raven more reason to think you're threatening anything." 

"We've got a few more days together tops, let's not kill each other before we get these things back. Remember our purpose here." 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think I will stop typing in present tense, it's just so much harder for me to maintain.


----------



## Crossbow (May 22, 2013)

Troyce is silently watching the drama unfold from a safe distance.


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2013)

Tassara turns around giving up on talking to Raven and simply gives the moss people a few words about finding their way into the Dream Beyond. 

"We should try to leave now.... Monsieur Drell, I believe your acid spell might be better to clear the way. Although I would love to clear the cave of moss to stop the moss people from appearing... I don't think we have the time, do we? You think we might need to come back here later?"


----------



## Vergil (May 22, 2013)

"Well, I'm beat after all that. Let's set up camp at the Trog's place and get some shut eye."


----------



## Muk (May 22, 2013)

"I am going to scout a little. Don't feel like sitting next to a breeding ground and not know about it."

Raven will return to the 'main hall' with all the mold and explore just a little bit into the other path they haven't gone yet.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 22, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "No one is shooting anyone," Beatrix said as she glanced to Ulysesn. "Put your bow away--after you fired on that man outside the pub it's probably for the best you don't give Raven more reason to think you're threatening anything."
> 
> "We've got a few more days together tops, let's not kill each other before we get these things back. Remember our purpose here."
> 
> ...


Ulysesn puts away the page
"If I wanted to fire a bolt through raven's face I would have done so already and if you don't remember I shot that man through the leg."
Ulysesn pulls out the winter outfit out of his backpack and shakes it out.
"Now if you don't mind me I'm taking a nap."
Ulysesn folds it into what resembles a pillow form and lays down on it.
"I'll try to sleep lightly from now on, since last time."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Raven_ 





*Spoiler*: _Map_ 



 (again ignore green dots) 




The chamber continues for a little while before forking into an adjacent chamber and a tunnel.  

Raven can see the tunnel leads to a moderate sized room however she can't make any details without going closer.

The adjacent chamber is filled with the red moss, it seems to be growing on something other than the cavern floor but again she'll have to venture closer to make any details.  Whatever it is does not seem to be moving.


----------



## Muk (May 22, 2013)

"Hmm, I wonder what the moss is growing on," Raven will take her torch and draw closer to the moss. She'll try and not enter the moss area and just take a look.

spot
1d20+-2
3+-2 = 1


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 22, 2013)

((*snort*))

Fortunately for Raven the redish-brown mold shows up clearly against the grey stone.  She creeps closer and sees the small chamber is entirely overgrown with the mold, it's too thick for her to make out any details however the floor seems somehow softer than the stone.


----------



## Muk (May 22, 2013)

Raven uses her fullblade to poke at the soft floor. Maybe she can figure out what it is or scoop up some of the soft floor with her blade.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Raven_ 




Raven pokes the moldy "floor" with her blade, the mold sends up a cloud of spores in response however Raven heartily ignores the annoyance.  Sliding the blade into the mold has an oddly familiar feel to it and her suspicions are confirmed when she pulls it out and finds the blade red with wet blood.

Looking down into the hole left by her cut she sees chunks of flesh mixed with the mold in a veritable pool of gore, looking closely sees humanoid bones strewn throughout the mix.  It takes little to detect that this was done intentionally, some sort of fertilizer for the mold.


----------



## Muk (May 22, 2013)

Raven will go back to the group and inform them of her find. "Well, we are sleeping next to a breeding ground. I'd suggest we either remove the breeding ground or sleep else where. I don't think sleeping here is a good idea while the breeding ground is still active."

She'll report back what she's found.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 22, 2013)

Muk said:


> Raven will go back to the group and inform them of her find. "Well, we are sleeping next to a breeding ground. I'd suggest we either remove the breeding ground or sleep else where. I don't think sleeping here is a good idea while the breeding ground is still active."
> 
> She'll report back what she's found.



"Duncan was able to use acid, was it, to destroy mold in the first chamber we came through. He might be able to do the same thing here," Beatrix said glancing around the room.


----------



## Crossbow (May 22, 2013)

"I've said this before, but I would much prefer resting outside the cave. Can't sleep in this mustiness."


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2013)

"I saw Monsieur Drell using a much easier acid spell... we could clear out the breeding ground with that. It would require time... and protection if anything jumps at us from the nest" she explains hoping Raven will at least provide defensive actions when clearing the cave.  

Tassara will cast Light on a rock and give it to Raven again so she can throw it inside the cave and they have a better look of the mold.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2013)

"Fine, I'll help clear the damn mold," Drell says, shaking his head. "But for the record, I think this is a waste of time. We should just sleep in the troglodyte's old lair."

He'll wait until he can clearly see the breeding ground, and then begin casting *acid orb* on the mold in it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 22, 2013)

The acid quickly dissolves the upper layers of the fungus unfolding a horrific scene.  It quickly becomes apparent that there are (were) dozens of demihuman bodies.  Some, especially the topmost ones, appear to have been torn apart from the inside however many more were apparently cut or tore apart into pieces.

The mold is growing everywhere in the pile, there's no choice but to annihilate everything with repeated blobs of acid.  While nowhere near as foul as moving the bodies about outside the process is slow and nauseating.  All in all it takes about half an hour to clean the chamber, the continuous channeling of magic is quite draining on Drell but has no effect a good night's sleep won't cure.


----------



## soulnova (May 23, 2013)

Tassara touches Drell's shoulder  "You did good" she says while invoking the holy favor of The Coddler for Drell.   (( Touch of Good +1 sacred bonus on attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws)) This is everything she can do at the moment to show her appreciation.  

She will then offers some words for those who died in the pile.

"I'll pray for good dreams for you, Monsieur Drell" she nods.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2013)

Drell gives a grunt of what might be appreciation but is probably just exhaustion and stumbles his way to the campsite, where he basically collapses.


----------



## Vergil (May 23, 2013)

"Did ye need help wit anythin there Drell? It's not as if you couldn't have asked? Och well, sweet dreams brother." Duncan says as he gets ready to sleep.


----------



## Muk (May 23, 2013)

Raven will once again head out and scout out the other room she has not scouted, yet. "I'll take a look at the other room, don't want any surprises."


----------



## kluang (May 23, 2013)

Zozaria follows Raven


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Zozaria, Raven_ 




Raven and Zozaria cautiously head down the short tunnel towards the last room in the cavern.  As they approach it's readily apparent it's a storage room of some sort and they quickly realize that this is where the Vegepygmies must have kept the spoils stripped from their victims.

The chamber's contents are strewn about with little order, presumably the vegetable people didn't overly value the items or organization.

It will take a little time to inventory everything, assuming they do:

*Spoiler*: _Loot_ 




Coins:    196 gp, 466 sp, 2736 cp
Gems: 12

Masterwork Items    
    Masterwork Heavy Wooden Shield (157 gp)
    Masterwork Chainmail (300 gp)
    Masterwork Shortbow (330 gp)
    Masterwork Composite Longbow (+4 Str bonus) (800 gp)
    Masterwork Rapier (320 gp)
    Masterwork Shortspear (301 gp)
    Masterwork Warhammer (312 gp)

Mundane Items    
    Morningstar (small) (8gp, 3lbs)
    3x Javelin (small) (1gp, 1lbs)
    Pick, Heavy (8gp, 6lbs)
    Darkwood Shield (Medium) (167 gp)

Magic Items
    1 potion
    3 scrolls
    2 wands

Salvage
    2 x Amphora of Common Wine (2 gp, 80 lb)
    19 x Backpack (2 gp, 2 lb)
    Bag of 10 Pitons (1 gp, 5 lb)
    5 x Bag of 20 Sling Bullets (2 sp, 10 lb)
    Barrel (2 gp, 30 lb)
    Barrel of Ale (6 gp, 240 lb)
    6 x Bedroll (1 sp, 5 lb)
    Bottle of Common Wine (1 sp, 4 lb)
    Bottle of Good Wine (1 gp, 4 lb)
    Bottle of Olive Oil (3 gp, 4 lb)
    Box of 20 Arrowheads (5 sp, 1 lb)
    Box of 20 Candles (2 sp, 1 lb)
    5 x Box of Charcoal (1 sp, 20 lb)
    Bucket (5 sp, 2 lb)
    2 x Chisel (5 sp, 2 lb)
    Cold Weather Outfit (8 gp, 7 lb)
    2 x Common Wig (1 gp)
    29 x Flask of Oil (1 sp, 1 lb)
    2 x Game Board (1 gp, 2 lb)
    Hemp Rope (50') (1 gp, 10 lb)
    16 x Iron Bar (1 sp, 5 lb)
    6 x Lamp (1 sp, 1 lb)
    Miner's Pick (3 gp, 10 lb)
    Pair of Dice (1 sp)
    Pitchfork (2 gp, 5 lb)
    Pouch of Tobacco (5 sp, 1 lb)
    2 x Piton (1 sp, 1/2 lb)
    Pole (10') (5 cp, 8 lb)
    3 x Sewing Needle (5 sp)
    Signet Ring (5 gp)
    2 x Sledge (1 gp, 10 lb)
    Small Cask of Ale (2 sp, 8 lb)
    Small Cask of Oil (8 sp, 5 lb)
    Small Cask of Pickled Fish (2 gp, 5 lb)
    Small Cask of Tobacco (2 gp, 8 lb)
    Small Cask of Wax (2 sp, 5 lb)
    Snowshoes (8 gp, 8 lb)
    Thieves' Tools (30 gp, 1 lb)
    Tiny Wooden Box (5 sp, 1 lb)
    Wool Cloak (5 sp, 3 lb)



(Prices and weights are _per item_ in lines with multiples)
(Prices are the market price for the item, generally they will sell for half that)

((OOC note: Interestingly this is _not_ merely the vegepygmy's loot, a group of adventurers came while the party was camped at the trogy's lair, found the Rogue's treasure then wandered into the mold and got themselves dead (you guys just finished fighting the vegepygmy's that spawned from their corpses).  So if it seems like a lot of treasure that's why it's actually 3 combined loot lists.))


----------



## kluang (May 23, 2013)

"Sweet Masterwork stuff." says Zozaria and he hold the masterwork rapier. "I'll take this weapon, one of those bedroll. And my share of the money."


----------



## Muk (May 23, 2013)

"Or we could be morally evil and just take it for our own," Raven says. "But seeing the looks in your eyes, you'd still share them with the rest. Guess we'll just take our share first. Let's see. The chain mail would be useful for me as well as the shield and composite long bow." 

Raven will attempt to appraise some of the magical items and other non common items.

appraise:
1d20+6
18+6 = 24

30gp into raven's purse


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 23, 2013)

Gems are:
    Citrine (50 gp)
    Moonstone (40 gp)
    Azurite (11 gp)
    Deep Blue Spinel (120 gp)
    Moonstone (45 gp)
    Onyx (55 gp)
    Opal (400 gp)
    Peridot (60 gp)
    Turquoise (11 gp)
    Alabaster (13 gp)
    Red Spinel (55 gp)
    Rhodochrosite (9 gp)

You can't tell anything about the magic items.


----------



## kluang (May 23, 2013)

"That is between you and them. I take my share."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2013)

*Back in the Other Chamber: 
*"So are we going to stay out here in the relative open or are we going to move this slumber party into that old lair over there? Someone suggested it earlier and there's no point in staying here if there's more risk of being attacked. In there we could defend ourselves, but we could also be besieged..." Beatrix said as she paced between the group. She glanced off in the direction Raven and Zozaria had gone.


----------



## Muk (May 23, 2013)

"you've got no guts, I guess. Oh well, maybe another time. Anyways help me pack up this gear then. If you want to share it with the rest you'll need to carry some of it." Raven will pack the loot into the 19 backpacks and once finish drag them back towards the group. Before she heads back she'll switch out her leather armor for the chain shirt and her shield for the masterwork shield as well as stow away her long bow on her back.

"You may thank me later for finding more loot. There is one more path I haven't explored. I'll check that one out while you count the loot."

She will carefully explore the west most chamber or the chamber she has not explored yet.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 23, 2013)

((All the paths have been explored at this point))


----------



## soulnova (May 23, 2013)

((I was going to roll as a joke but then...  I'm not going to let this result go to waste  ))

*Perception*
klhotels.org
1d20+10 → [20,10] = (30)

(( "Hey, did you hear that? It kinda sound like coins and gems! Raven is that a new armor you are carrying?"   XD))


----------



## Muk (May 23, 2013)

"What is this about making a camp? If you must I'd do it outside of this cave. We set up camp a few days back outside this camp, too. It was a good spot. And we don't have this fungus lurking around us all the time outside. Duncan already cleared out the moss from the entrance so I prefer setting camp there. If you don't like it you can stay in the trogg cave. I'll just move these backpacks with me back up and wait in the morning for you guys to show up."

Raven certainly is not keen on staying in a moss filled cave.


----------



## soulnova (May 23, 2013)

Tassara will use Detect Magic on the magical items.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 23, 2013)

The magical items are indeed magical (need a spellcraft check to identify them).


----------



## soulnova (May 23, 2013)

(( LOOOOOL )) 

Tassara stares at the magic items for a second like waiting for something. Then she pats her head "Silly me!"  she starts analyzing the items and then... stares at them a little more. 

Spellcraft 
1d20-1 → [7,-1] = (6)

"mmhh... Monsieur Duncan, Monsieur Zozaria, can you help me out with this?" she waves them closer "I'm having some trouble..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 23, 2013)

Yup, definitely magical!  No idea what they're for but they're some sort of magic.


----------



## kluang (May 23, 2013)

Spellcraft check

Roll(1d20)+7:
14,+7
Total:21


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 23, 2013)

Zozaria identifies the potion as a potion of "Touch of the Sea" (50 gp)

He identifies one of the scrolls as a scroll of "Detect Secret Doors" (25 gp), he can't decipher the other two.

He identifies the wands as a wand of "Endure Elements" and a wand of "Divine Favor" (750 gp each).


----------



## Vergil (May 23, 2013)

Duncan wanders over, oblivious to whats going on. "Oh ye found some other loot? Grand! I'll help ye wit that Tassy. Ye find anything else guys?"

Spellcraft

1d20+5
20+5 = 25

(WHOO!)


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 23, 2013)

Duncan is able to decipher the other two scrolls, they're a scroll of "Darkness" (150 gp) and a scroll of "Suggestion" (375 gp).


----------



## Vergil (May 23, 2013)

Duncan relays what they are to the party. 

"So split em up, again, I'm no fussed what I get. I trust ye guys cos yer me family now" he says with a grin


----------



## Crossbow (May 23, 2013)

"More loot, huh? What sorts of stuff do we have this time?"


----------



## kluang (May 23, 2013)

"Good stuff."


----------



## soulnova (May 23, 2013)

"Lots of stuff. Gems. Some gear over there..." Tassara tells troyce as she looks over the loot. "And... uhm... Raven seems to have taken her share already. Ok..." 

She looks again at the loot. "I think I'll take this, those, that... and that other thing"

Wand of Divine Favor  (750gp)
x29 flasks of oil  (29sp)  ()
Back pack  (for the oils)  (2gp)
Wool Cloak  (5sp)
Bottle of Olive Oil (3 gp)
Opal (400gp)
Peridot (60 gp)

Total 1,218.4 gp 

"I might need a cart after this. Maybe even a mule?"


----------



## Crossbow (May 23, 2013)

"Hmm. Not much gearwise that's my style. The armors are too bulky and the weapons are too... non-concealable. When are we gonna find some daggers or a rapier or something?"

"Otherwise though, I could really use the wigs, the potion, and the sewing needles, unless anyone else really wants them".


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 24, 2013)

((So, we camping here?  Camping back at the Trog's lair?  Camping outside?  Pushing through the night to try and get back to Zakur's place by dawn?))


----------



## soulnova (May 24, 2013)

(( If the path is clear, I think camping outside would be best. We would have to wake up Drell. ))


----------



## Kuno (May 24, 2013)

Kaylee looks over the stuff and shrugs.  "It doesn't matter where we camp.  Let's just not forget anybody."  She looks back over at Drell's collapsed form.


----------



## Vergil (May 24, 2013)

"Wakey wakey Drell." Duncan starts poking him, "we should totally prank him. Anyone got any red corn syrup?"

Duncan shrugs his shoulders. "Well, might be best if we do sleep outside. I though here might be ok, but aye, that moss is a bastard."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Wakey wakey Drell." Duncan starts poking him, "we should totally prank him. Anyone got any red corn syrup?"
> 
> Duncan shrugs his shoulders. "Well, might be best if we do sleep outside. I though here might be ok, but aye, that moss is a bastard."



Ulysesn wakes up from his light sleep,opens one eye and lets out a puff of air
"You better not try that on me, sleeping outside does sound good, but is it really safer out there than in here?"
He gets up and packs the winter gear into his backpack.


----------



## Muk (May 24, 2013)

"Unless you want mold growing out of your ass," Raven comments on Drell's question. She'll head outside and set up camp when they slept just a few days ago.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2013)

Drell pushes himself wearily to his feet, ignoring Duncan and shuffling over to the new campground. He is very obviously not interested in talking, joking, or doing anything other than taking a long nap.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 24, 2013)

Raven heads out to the exit.  The entry chamber is still clear from the mold from when Duncan purged it and the climb out is trivial.  As she nears the exit she notices traces of flickering light from outside, like from a torch or a campfire.


----------



## soulnova (May 24, 2013)

Tassara follows Raven outside. "Uh? What's that?" she has light on the tip of her Halberd.


Perception
klhotels.org
1d20+10 → [2,10] = (12)


----------



## Vergil (May 24, 2013)

Duncan also goes outside, 

Perception:

1d20+0
1+0 = 1

(....)

"Doesn't look like much te me" Duncan wanders out and says hi.


----------



## Crossbow (May 24, 2013)

Troyce grabs Duncan by his collar. "Easy there, Braveheart. I think I should go first. Scout things out and whatnot."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 24, 2013)

((If you want to look around stealthily I need a stealth check))


----------



## soulnova (May 24, 2013)

Tassara touches Troyce. "Good luck" she imbues him with the favor of The Coddler. (( Touch of Good +1 sacred bonus on attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws ))


----------



## Crossbow (May 24, 2013)

Troyce grins at Tassara, then treads lightly up to the cave aperture to see what is going on outside.

Stealth
1d20+10
17+10=27

Perception
1d20+4
7+4=11


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 24, 2013)

Troyce carefully peaks his head out of the opening and looks around the clearing.  A group has set up camp in the spot the party intended to use.

They have a small fire set and a dwarf and a human sit next to it quietly, neither seems to see Troyce.

Three more figures sleep in bedrolls around the fire, it's impossible to make out details though.  One seems smaller, a child perhaps (or far more likely a halfling or gnome or the like)?


----------



## Crossbow (May 24, 2013)

Troyce heads back in to where the others are. (I don't think I'd have to roll for stealth again).

"Okay, it's just a few people. Adventurers like you guys. I'm gonna need Tass as backup to talk to them about the current situation. Once we have an agreement or once they start getting restless, I'll signal the rest of you."


----------



## Vergil (May 24, 2013)

"Ye sure ye dinae want me te come lad? I'm a bit of a charmer meself ye know?" He flicks back his hair and struts a little.


----------



## Muk (May 24, 2013)

"What's so scary about some adventurers?" Raven asks. She'll head out and greet them at the campfire with a mug and some drinks in her hand.

"Sup, guys. Mind if I warm myself next to your fire?" she asks.


----------



## Vergil (May 24, 2013)

"Ah bollocks, well you guys better go over before she ....well starts acting like herself." Duncan says remembering the first time they met,  "Let us know if things get outta hand aye?" Duncan says acknowledging that perhaps diplomacy might be a good idea here.


----------



## kluang (May 24, 2013)

"Oh, my all that is holy..." and Zozaria looks at his party. "Prepare yourself for a battle, because that what will happen  when you send a barbarian for negotiation."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2013)

Muk said:


> "What's so scary about some adventurers?" Raven asks. She'll head out and greet them at the campfire with a mug and some drinks in her hand.
> 
> "Sup, guys. Mind if I warm myself next to your fire?" she asks.



"Nope."
 1d20+5: 16 [1d20=11]
Ulysesn will make an effort to move and hide somewhere hard to see before raven does so.
1d20+9: 23 [1d20=14]


----------



## soulnova (May 25, 2013)

*sigh* 

Tassara follows Raven to the other camp. "Good night, may The Coddler watch over your dreams. I'm glad to finally be out of that ugly cave. I hope your journey here was less problematic than ours" she explains .


----------



## Muk (May 25, 2013)

"By the way, want a drink?" Raven offers them one of the looted drinks. "It looks and smells pretty good. Especially for a campfire drink. Don't mind the people in the back. They are scared shittless cause something caused them some sort of trauma. They've got no common sense these days.
Greet a person at a campfire, share some food and have a good night of story telling. Nothing wrong with it. But nooo, they might kill you, is what they think.

You ain't here to kill us, at least you don't look like one. I mean we've had some try before, but they are down the cliff somewhere with a smashed head rotting somewhere."

Raven sits down next to the campfire and pulls out some of the finer rations from the backpacks she's been dragging along. "Want some food? Or already eaten?" If they want some she'll share, else she's going to eat her stomach full.


----------



## Crossbow (May 25, 2013)

"Please forgive our barbarian's forwardness. She has the social guile of a half-eaten yam. Regardless, we were hoping we could set up camp here for a bit. Platform's surely big enough for two parties,  right?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 25, 2013)

The pair that's awake watch the party cautiously, the human backs off to wake the sleeping members.  The dwarf eyes Raven and her offered drinks cautiously.  After a moment he speaks, "It's a cool night to be camping in a cave without a fire.  'Specially since the mage's pet says nobody sent out has come back yet.  You know something about that?"

The others wake up, another human, a halfling, and a large, ugly half-orc.  The halfling gives Raven a large grin and moves forward to grab a drink but the half-orc roughly shoves him aside.  He looks offended for a moment but backs off apparently deferring to the large half-man.

The half-orc gives a long sniff then spits a loogie on the ground, "Coddler eh?  Saw us some sorta alter to da Rotlord 'imself just down the way.  Built of rotting bodies and wax.  Suppose you was hiding in the cave here having sweet dreams and don't know nothing 'bout that though?"


----------



## Muk (May 25, 2013)

"Nah, just finishing out work in the cave, mate," Raven responds to the questions. Raven will toss the drink over to the halfling. "If you are looking for his hireling, you probably will find them down the cave. If there is anything left of them. The soul water the mage dude is asking for is also down the cave. Good luck with it, if you are looking for it."

Raven will warm herself next to the campfire.


----------



## Crossbow (May 25, 2013)

Troyce scoffs. "Nobody came back, huh? Well, we're somebody and we're returning just fine. In fact I dare say we might-"

He trails off before speaking again. "I'm sorry, did you say _Rotlord_? I'm no theologist, but this corpse temple doesn't sound very kosher..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 25, 2013)

"Oh sure, 'everything you're looking for is in the cave we just crawled out of'" the dwarf says mockingly.  "Probably got another half dozen of your friends down there don't ya?  We climb down one at a time get picked apart.  You're all weighed down with loot from the other adventurers, couldn't be bothered to hide it even?"

The half-orc snorts loudly, "dunno, weren't no holy symbols or nothin.  But a pile of bodies don't put themselves into some sort of structure.  If not Rotlord some twisted soul did it.  But you don't know nothin' about that right?"  He points off in the distance towards where (most of) the party fought the giant maggots.


----------



## Crossbow (May 25, 2013)

"Oh..." Stone wheels with interlocking pegs turn in Troyce's head

"Oh! I think I see what's happening here. Non, no, you're thinking of these other guys. Bandits. Ruthless bastards, the lot of them. We're lucky to have outwited them. That mess of corpses was their underhanded handiwork."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "Oh..." Stone wheels with interlocking pegs turn in Troyce's head
> 
> "Oh! I think I see what's happening here. Non, no, you're thinking of these other guys. Bandits. Ruthless bastards, the lot of them. We're lucky to have outwited them. That mess of corpses was their underhanded handiwork."



Sighing at himself Ulysesn slowly walks out of the area the rest of the group is to face the half-orc.
"Words can be cheap Troyce I doubt they would believe you so easily. How about we prove we are telling the truth right here? 
That is of course if they will give us a chance to do so."


----------



## Crossbow (May 25, 2013)

"Hey, what are you trying to say? I'm telling the truth! It might not be the whole truth, but prefer to play with some of my cards face down, thank you very much".


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 25, 2013)

A few of the adventurers flinch at Ulysesn's sudden appearance but no one comments on it explicitly.  The half-orc smirks and chuckles slightly, "so you do remember it now do ya?"  A few of the others mutter under their breath while the half-orc continues, "you folks don't come off as especially trustworthy.  Our gig takes all kinds but we're far from civilization."

"What the heck though, you got a story lay it on us, if it's a good one maybe we'll make friendly after all."


----------



## Crossbow (May 25, 2013)

"Oh, I know! Maybe after we explain what happened, we can all take turns telling stories about ourselves. Like a campfire storytime thing!" Troyce's voice carries genuine enthusiasm.


----------



## soulnova (May 25, 2013)

"Oh, oh, I can explain most of it."

"First we came to meet the wizard, but later they told us they had a problem with the well and people weren't coming back. Then we set out and crossed a small river were some frog thingies attacked us. We eventually made it here but then giant flies (they were really ugly) attacked us too and we realized the pile of bodies down there had also giant maggots (bigger than a person!). We tried to make a pyre because, well, you know, it could attract other animals or monsters and we didn't have time to bury them. (It was awful). I gave some words but... well, it was the best I could do."

She makes a pause to see if they are following.

"... Right. That night. We decided to rest after all that gross work but then some bandits had been hiding in the dark and attacked us. They had been jumping on people and throwing them down there" she clearly looks disgusted at this part. "We had to let them go because we wouldn't leave them out here alone or take them with us inside the cave."

"Sooo, inside the cave we found mold.  or is it called moss? Nevermind. It was growing in the cave and the spores were hurting us. The moss can kill you, and if it kills you, some mold people burst from your inside. Anyway, we wanted to pass without disturbing the moss people, but... " she glances at Raven  "well, things got out of hand. They ended up attacking us and we had to put them down. Eventually we found a lizard man holed up in the cave too. He almost killed us but we managed to knock him out. After resting we asked some questions about the cave and well... he was friendly at all."

"We eventually found the chamber of the water of the well of souls and we placed the bowl back on its place" she stops here for a second. "Oh, and there was a crystal guardian. He let us pass but it seems others had tried and he killed them. I would recommend not to go against him. The place irradiates a sacred aura about it and it is unwise to try to disturb such a place."

"So we made our way back here. Cleared the breeding grounds of the moss people (or should be MOLD people?)  and... then... we found you"

She, of course, lets out the little information about their DESTINY (:33). They don't need to know that.


Diplomacy 
klhotels.org 
15,4]19)


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 26, 2013)

((It's technically moss people created by a mold.  Which doesn't make a lot of sense to me but hey what do I know?))

The dwarf rolls his eyes at Troyce and snickers "aye and then we can braid each others beards and paint our toenails.  Speak if you have anything to say."

Everyone listens politely (by their standards at least) while Tassara speaks.  After a moment to absorb everything the half-orc speaks, "okay, lets say I believe you made that monstrosity because you ain't smart enough to bring wood when you's half a day's walk from a tree.  You look pretty green, sure, why not.  And let's say I believe that the loot you got is from some bandits that were preying on stupid people that camped without a watch.  Bandits that you let go."  His voice is flat and doesn't convey a lot of belief.

"Then you say the water we's supposed to get is down that cave, but don't go there because some magic thingy kills everyone but you that shows up?  That about it?"  He glances at his companions who shift uncomfortably but no one speaks.

"We's supposed to just give up and go home then?  Sorry but that don't pay the bills.  I gots me a solution though.  You gives us your water, we take off and get our money.  If this crystal guy leaves you alone you can go get more, yeah?  Then we don't have a problem anymore."


----------



## soulnova (May 26, 2013)

> "Bandits that you let go."



Tassara makes a strange guilty and kind of ashamed look. "It is not like I wanted to..." 



> "I gots me a solution though. You gives us your water, we take off and get our money. If this crystal guy leaves you alone you can go get more, yeah? Then we don't have a problem anymore."



"No" her demeanor suddenly changes as if he had just offended her. "This sacred water is it not meant for you. This is an important mission, part of a _greater journey_" she says on a much serious and religious tone "Please, I do not wish you any harm. All I ask of you is ...  do not provoke Mademoiselle Raven."


----------



## Muk (May 26, 2013)

"So, it's greed in the end. I got another solution. You come back with us in the morning and take part of the credit of getting the water back. This way you get just as much of the reward as any of us.
Or if you feel more daring you could head down the cave and get the water. We cleared the path down towards the water, just avoid the moss and you'd be back in two days or so.

Either way I ain't parting from my hard earned work. Unless you really want to force the issue," Raven says standing back up dropping her backpack and unhooks her fullblade.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2013)

"I never asked for this."
Ulysesn rolls his eyes and walks back to the rest of the group taking position in front of drell near the back. 
He speaks to the opposing group.
"Is the half-orc your leader or something? I think we can all agree we don't want . But she is right you know, you're supposed to earn that gold fair and square as adventurers or else you are just some bandits posing as them. 
We cleared the cave completely just for this water and I doubt we could have done it without losing anyone without Raven around."

Ulysesn is silent for a moment.
"Actually... Raven aren't you curious what happens to the groups that bring the water in for money? I'm sure we can spare one for mean green here to see what happens. After that bird didn't come back..."


----------



## Muk (May 26, 2013)

"Well, if you offering your own waterskin for it. I am not stopping you. But like I said, if they insist of taking it, I'll ask you to either go down fetch it yourself or you'd have to take it by force, your choice. Or they can come back with us and take part of the credit. But I am not just handing it over," Raven says to Ulysesn.


----------



## Crossbow (May 26, 2013)

"Call me old-fashioned, but 'give us the stuff you worked to get so we can get money' sounds like bandit talk. I don't like bandit talk..."


----------



## kluang (May 26, 2013)

"You people are threatening us? I think you find us aren't impressed by your own threats
"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 26, 2013)

The half-orc pulls out his great-axe and sets the heavy head on the ground, "no, no trouble here.  But I'm not thinkin you want to talk bandits, yous is the ones hiding in the hole until well after night.  I can't help but wonder what yous do if we were all asleep."

The dwarf grumbles and adds his two coppers as well, "yer story don't exactly inspire any faith either.  'Just go in the cave and get it yourself' mixed with 'oh this water is our holy charge, likes of you shouldn't touch it' and 'anyone but us that goes in will get killed!'  Really the only vote in your favor is most bandits can at least keep their story straight."

The two humans seem on edge since weapons have started to come out but stay out of the conversation.  The rogue offers a hesitant smile but stays back from the party, "for what it's worth a night of drinking and storytelling sounds good to me.  Kind of a pickle though, don't think there'll be much sleeping tonight.  Once someone starts swinging his big compensation system around that's pretty much out the window."


----------



## Crossbow (May 26, 2013)

"Well, how about this? We sleep in shifts so that at least one member of each party is awake.That way we can get some well deserved rest within the confines of our mutual distrust. You don't stab our backs, we don't stab yours, that sort of thing".


----------



## Muk (May 26, 2013)

"If I were a bandit, I'd be sneaking around instead of offering some drinks. And our cleric is a little bit of a huluhulu," Raven spins her index finger around her head indicating that Tassy is a little bit crazy.

"As far as getting killed, like I said the moss killed most of them and turned them into moss zombies. Should be all clear though since we just came back out."


----------



## Vergil (May 26, 2013)

Duncan comes out, oblivious to the tense situation.

"Ye lads done chattin yet? I'm fuckin sleepy as shit and unless there's drinkin or fightin to be done I ain't doin anythin, except goin te sleep. Ye know we had te fight a Trog down there that kept regeneratin his bastard health cos of that water. Took us fuckin ages te kill him. Though it was kinda funny cos I was regeneratin health as well. We were swipin at each other and havin a blast but then of course I came out victorious cos I'mma Tocs!"

Duncan has a peek to see if there are any good looking girls in the new party. If there are he will, wink, smile and offer some drinks. "I'm totally up fer gettin wasted though. Not that it'd be much of a night, I reckon I could drink you pansies under the fuckin table."


----------



## soulnova (May 26, 2013)

Muk said:


> "If I were a bandit, I'd be sneaking around instead of offering some drinks. And our cleric is a little bit of a huluhulu," Raven spins her index finger around her head indicating that Tassy is a little bit crazy.



"What!? I'm not _huluhulu_!"  Tassara gasps offended.  


"I agree with the shifts. If you don't mind I'll take the last one. Right now I must have proper rest" she says turning around and finding a place to sleep.


----------



## Vergil (May 26, 2013)

"Awww...ye goin Tassy? Though we could have a drink or somethin', well might be an idea te get some rest. See, I don't think that moss is gonna grow back anytime soon, we could just hole up in the cave entrance. I can clean off the remaining moss if ye like."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2013)

"I guess I could tell a few tales about my studies and adventures. How are you guys on Dragons?"


----------



## Crossbow (May 26, 2013)

"Eh, I've never been a big fan of 'em. You seem pretty gung ho about them, though."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 26, 2013)

The other group of adventurers shoot each other a few glances before the half-orc speaks again, "nope, this don't feel right.  If yous sleeping here we wouldn't sleep anyway.  Might as well push on into the cave."  He glances to the others who begin packing up their stuff.  "Keep an eye open in case more of them are waiting inside."

The dwarf offers a grunt as he packs up his stuff, "for what it's worth, we meet again in town I share a drink with ye then.  Experience says something don't feel right about yer story though, so we'll have to see for ourselves."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The other group of adventurers shoot each other a few glances before the half-orc speaks again, "nope, this don't feel right.  If yous sleeping here we wouldn't sleep anyway.  Might as well push on into the cave."  He glances to the others who begin packing up their stuff.  "Keep an eye open in case more of them are waiting inside."
> 
> The dwarf offers a grunt as he packs up his stuff, "for what it's worth, we meet again in town I share a drink with ye then.  Experience says something don't feel right about yer story though, so we'll have to see for ourselves."


"Well there are more of us, so how about you wait for a few moments for us to all come out first? That way nobody does anything rash."
Ulysesn gets out of the other groups way and stands next to Troyce.


----------



## Crossbow (May 26, 2013)

"Well, suit yourselves. Don't let the sentient glass sculpture hit you on your way out, I guess".


----------



## Kuno (May 26, 2013)

"Did we miss something."  Kaylee says noticing the other group as she walks out of the cave.  "Yeah, I think we are a little late to the party, right Brox". She laughs softly to herself and realizes the other group seemed to be packing up.  "If you are going in there," she gestures toward the cave she just left.  " be very careful of the mold.  It almost killed a couple of us."

"Oh!  Aren't you a big one."  Kaylee gives a tentative smile toward the group, thou referring to the large man that had been speaking.  "Are you sure you don't want to stay?  Oh that's too bad."  She laughs nervously and hurries toward her companions.  "Be careful of the sentry, you might see right through him!"  Kaylee gave a half hearted chuckle then closed her mouth.


----------



## Vergil (May 26, 2013)

Duncan laughs heartily at the joke but looks at the party leaving.

"Heh, I suppose it is fairly unbelievable that a person as dashing as me can be so kind an merciful as te let some bandits that tried te kill us go. Aye, what can I say I'm jest a modern fuckin saint around these parts - got the whole package aye. Soon they'll sing songs of Duncan the Great and it'll be known round the world. Truly ye lot were privaleged te have crossed paths wi me."

Duncan grins and waves them away and puts his attention back on Kaylee "Aye lass yer a fine lookin girl with a wit as sharp as steel. Truly ye and I were meant te be together"


----------



## Crossbow (May 26, 2013)

"Well, that's about my cue to give up for the night. I'm gonna go set up my bedroll or something..."

He goes over to the area he slept last time and unpacks his bedroll. "Oh wait, I get it! Because he's translucent!" Troyce says to himself. "That's pretty clever".


----------



## Kuno (May 26, 2013)

"I...uh...."  Kaylee frowns before looking back at Duncan.  "Together for what?  Shouldn't we have the others come with us?  I mean we have all become a team together."  Suddenly Kaylee's face brightens.  "Oh!  That's what you meant!  Because we are all a team together!"  She gives off a giggle with a little snort at the end before slapping Duncan on the shoulder.  "Are you guys a team like us?". The druid asks the other group.  

Her mood has brightened some as she is trying to pretend she didn't have the visions she did, at least until she can think thing over a bit, of course those visions did make her feel a bit...off.

Kaylee gives Troyce a big grin, grateful the joke wasn't as bad as she thought.


----------



## Vergil (May 26, 2013)

"I...no...that's no what I meant...shite!"

Duncan throws his hands up and then rubs his forehead. "what I mean is...eh...I'll need te think about how te phrase this..."

He rubs his shoulder and nods, "well at least ye ain't runnin away from me eh?"


----------



## Kuno (May 26, 2013)

"Hmpf."  Kaylee scowls and crosses her arms.  " I am not a coward.  I do not runaway from anyone or anything!"  Forgetting that she had just shied away from the other group, she walks up to the man that had been speaking.  Kaylee swallowed hard, then cleared her throat when her first attempt at talking failed and.  " Would you like me to draw you a map of the yonder cave's layout?"  She gave him a shaking smile as she gestures toward the cave.  "Or help you pack?  Are you sure you won't stay?"

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+7:
16,+7
Total:23

Intimidate:
Roll(1d20)+7:
9,+7
Total:16


----------



## Vergil (May 26, 2013)

"Eh? I wasn't sayin that...ye always....ack we'll chat later." This girl seemed to stump Duncan as to what to say next. He looks at the party, "I doubt they need help, far as I'm concerned we got nay need te be nice te them. Lazy buggers wanted te take our water and no do any of the work. Fuck that shite. Nice try though."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 26, 2013)

((Holy posts Batman!))

The half-orc looks Kaylee up and down and grins, "it just you and me here we could have some fun.  Too crowded now though."  One of the humans chimess in "since when has a crowd ever stopped you?"  The half-orc responds with a crude gesture.

The party migrates their way up to the platform while the other group packs up and makes their way into the cavern.  Assuming the party doesn't have anything else they want to do they can finally sleep (and finally get some experience  )


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2013)

Ulysesn pulls out the winter gear again and this time uses it as a blanket.
"Hopefully they don't come back up to try to kill us."
Ulysesn falls asleep


----------



## Kuno (May 26, 2013)

"That's weird.  I would think the more people there are the funner it would be."  Kaylee shrugs then sets out her bedroll.  I'll take first watch..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 27, 2013)

Eventually everyone drifts off to sleep (in their appointed shifts).  After the long day it's not surprising that sleep comes quickly and deeply.  What might be surprising is the sleep is filled with vivid dreams.

The same visions play out in your dreams however from your subconscious mind the images seem more vivid and more emotional. Your subconscious also seems to take the chance to react to the visions and assimilate them.

The "you" in each of the various lives sometimes seems dramatically different but at the same time there's a familiar sense of self to the figures.

When you wake in the morning you feel quite refreshed, as if you had slept comfortably in an inn rather than on hard rock.  The dreams are fresh in your mind though they're not nearly as unusual from the perspective of a dream as the visions before were.

As you go about your normal morning routines you are struck by a sort of sudden inspiration, you remember some of the training from your past lives and you feel certain that you can integrate that training into your current path.

((See incoming OOC post to explain this in greater detail))

You also gain experience based on your reflections of the last few days:
Ulysesn: 2339
Raven: 2039
Duncan: 2239
Tassara: 2039
Drell: 2353 (includes bonus)
Kaylee: 2139
Beatrix: 1779
Zozaria: 1779
Troyce: 1979

((This also means everyone leveled.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2013)

Beatrix awoke with the distinct feeling that something within her had been changed. She dreamed of the things she'd seen below in the caves; of past lives and lost friends and battlefields long since buried in time. 

Morning prayers felt off. Something stirred with in her and she wanted to be off and done with it. She wanted to be on the road again and onto the next thing. 

As she say down to pick over her rations she glanced up at the others around the camp. "Anyone else feel that they're ready to be as far away from this place as possible?" she asked


----------



## soulnova (May 27, 2013)

Tassara wakes up slowly, enjoying every second of her stretching. That's a very nice dream. She stands and goes to prepare her prayer but suddenly stops and looks around confused. 

She looks at herself. Her hands. Her clothes and armor. "I... I'm missing something" she speaks mostly to herself.

It doesn't seem like she can remember what it was, but she can feel it. 

In short, Tassara looks bothered but goes to pray anyway. 




> "Anyone else feel that they're ready to be as far away from this place as possible?" she asked



She shrugs, not really caring much about leaving the place. This place has tested her and given her something she can call destiny. Even then, her eyes still wander around, like looking for something or someone.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2013)

Beatrix blinked twice, her eyes fixed on the Cleric. "I feel like I know things I didn't suddenly..." she pauses here and continues the rest of her sentence in Celestial. 


*Spoiler*: _In Celestial_ 



"Like how to say this sentence. Or this one. Something tells me this isn't good."


----------



## soulnova (May 27, 2013)

"Excuse me?" Tassara perks up confused. "What did you say?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2013)

Beatrix poked at her food with a fork. "It was something Celestial. I thought most Clerics spoke it. Apparently I speak it now too...I'm fairly sure I know Druidic too somehow."


----------



## Muk (May 27, 2013)

Raven wakes up from a good night of sleep. After packing her gear she picks up her fullblade and swings it a few times. She smirks for a second before swinging the blade a few more times and goes into an exercise routine.

"Feels like ages have passed since I exercised like this," Raven says after she finishes her exercise. "And these swinging patterns, why didn't I think of them earlier. It'd been so much easier with these move sets."


----------



## soulnova (May 27, 2013)

"Druidic? Now that you mention it..."

_"You mean speaking like this? Wait, how do you know that too? Did you also had the dreams?"_


Tassara goes and sits beside her with huge happy eyes. "Would you tell me about them? I can tell you my dreams."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2013)

Beatrix's cheeks burned read as she fidgeted and gazed side to side. "There's nothing really going on in most of them that I could put into words. It was more like flashes of things and places mixed in with feelings and hopes. I can't put into words really well." She's speaking in common again now.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2013)

"One should never let the learning of new languages upset them," Drell says in Celestial. "Knowing many languages is a sign of culture, intelligence, and appreciation for new ideas."

He opens his spellbook and begins pouring through it, readying himself for the day, but he can't shake the feeling that something's missing. Recipes and equations are running through his head - he wants to write them down, but nothing feels suitable to do so on. It's a uniquely infuriating experience. Some more specific recipes spring to mind, but he lacks the necessary ingredients to make them. 

"Of course my past lives have to be so inconvenient," he mutters to himself, flipping sullenly through his spellbook. "The sooner we can get to town, the better. I have som supplies to collect."


----------



## soulnova (May 28, 2013)

"Feelings and hopes. That's good."

"I'm not entirely sure about mine either. I believe at first I saw Yaliti, then some place in Eomr. Then I was far away in a green place. There was life all around it and  I was with..." she looked to her side expecting to point to someone, but of course, the place was empty.

"I'm... I'm missing something" that strange feeling invaded her again. She suddenly didn't feel conformable in her armor.


----------



## kluang (May 28, 2013)

Zozaria wakes up and looks around. He then realize he can do more spell then before.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2013)

Ulysesn wakes up and rubs his head through his hair, yawning.
"Not a bad dream this time even if it had hunting; a nice green forest too. Couldn't have been that long ago could it? the person was using a crossbow like me except it held more than one bolt. Well it gave me some new ideas, so I'm not to concerned about it I guess."
Standing up he starts stretching
"Feels like I could take on that trog from before and then some now."
Taking a breath and looking around Ulysesn sees the sun rising and several other members up already deciding to talk to one of them.


soulnova said:


> "Feelings and hopes. That's good."
> 
> "I'm not entirely sure about mine either. I believe at first I saw Yaliti, then some place in Eomr. Then I was far away in a green place. There was life all around it and  I was with..." she looked to her side expecting to point to someone, but of course, the place was empty.
> 
> "I'm... I'm missing something" that strange feeling invaded her again. She suddenly didn't feel conformable in her armor.


"Hey Tassara, praying again? So you do this every morning, what is it like praying to your god?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2013)

Beatrix fished a small mirror out of her pack while Drell and Tassara were talking. As Ulysesn questioned the Cleric about prayers as Beatrix sat with her mirror below her face so that she could just see the reflection of her mouth. 

"Well it doesn't look any different," she said watching the way her lips formed the words. 

She spoke in Celestial as she stared down into the mirror. 

*Spoiler*: _ Celestial_ 



"Horsey. Hor-sey. I like bananas. Steak strips." 



Beatrix paused for a moment before reciting something as if from memory and still in Celestial. 

*Spoiler*: _Celestial_ 



"There once was a half elven bard,
Whose lute-ing was deemed quite avant-garde.
He considered it vogue,
To dabble in rogue,
And he'd lute you while you were off guard."



"Alright," she said finishing up the rhyme. "I'm sufficiently creeped out." Beatrix shook slightly, as if from a chill. She turned to Ulysesn a moment later. "You've never prayed. It's a pretty simple thing to try, I'm sure any Cleric would love to teach you about it."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Beatrix fished a small mirror out of her pack while Drell and Tassara were talking. As Ulysesn questioned the Cleric about prayers as Beatrix sat with her mirror below her face so that she could just see the reflection of her mouth.
> 
> "Well it doesn't look any different," she said watching the way her lips formed the words.
> 
> ...



"Oh, and you would know what a Cleric would want how?" Ulysesn says with some amusement.

"Are you saying you would teach me prayers? I'd think Tassara is more qualified you don't seem to have that certain air about you for some reason I can't explain. Maybe its the fact you consider it simple." Ulysesn shrugs


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh, and you would know what a Cleric would want how?" Ulysesn says with some amusement.
> 
> "Are you saying you would teach me prayers? I'd think Tassara is more qualified you don't seem to have that certain air about you for some reason I can't explain. Maybe its the fact you consider it simple." Ulysesn shrugs



"Because part of a Cleric's job is to be a beacon of their faith and be their God's proxy here. Sometimes that includes teaching," Beatrix sighed. 

"I probably don't seem like the type because Tassara and I are very different things within our respective faiths. She is the beautiful, friendly caring part of the faith that ministers to the sick and heals. Sure I can do those things, though I'm still learning them. And I am in fact very beautiful,"  Beatrix swept her hand down through her hair as she admired herself in the mirror. "Sometimes I might be caring, even. But my primary function is beating things with a sword and smiting evil things; occasionally I'll be asked to act in her capacity, but it's not my primary function," she explained with a smile that let everyone know she was very proud of herself.


----------



## Muk (May 28, 2013)

"You know what's missing. A Dog! Yeah, that's what the group is missing. A faithful hunting dog! One with three heads that spits fire out of its mouth and lets me ride it!" Raven says, interrupting Beatrix and Ulysesn's conversation.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2013)

Muk said:


> "You know what's missing. A Dog! Yeah, that's what the group is missing. A faithful hunting dog! One with three heads that spits fire out of its mouth and lets me ride it!" Raven says, interrupting Beatrix and Ulysesn's conversation.



"Let's back the carriage up right there, sister. Three heads sounds distinctly evil. Nothing good comes in threes. People have got two eyes, two nostrils, two nipples...no one has three of anything because it's just wrong," Beatrix said holding her hand up for the duration.


----------



## kluang (May 28, 2013)

Muk said:


> "You know what's missing. A Dog! Yeah, that's what the group is missing. A faithful hunting dog! One with three heads that spits fire out of its mouth and lets me ride it!" Raven says, interrupting Beatrix and Ulysesn's conversation.



"So where are we going?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Because part of a Cleric's job is to be a beacon of their faith and be their God's proxy here. Sometimes that includes teaching," Beatrix sighed.
> 
> "I probably don't seem like the type because Tassara and I are very different things within our respective faiths. She is the beautiful, friendly caring part of the faith that ministers to the sick and heals. Sure I can do those things, though I'm still learning them. And I am in fact very beautiful,"  Beatrix swept her hand down through her hair as she admired herself in the mirror. "Sometimes I might be caring, even. But my primary function is beating things with a sword and smiting evil things; occasionally I'll be asked to act in her capacity, but it's not my primary function," she explained with a smile that let everyone know she was very proud of herself.



"Sounds like Raven already has your job to me in that aspect. Slayers of evil aren't exactly as much in need as a healer these days everyone wants to be one. "
 Ulysesn adds with a chuckle
"of course I'm not excluding myself with my quest."


Muk said:


> "You know what's missing. A Dog! Yeah, that's what the group is missing. A faithful hunting dog! One with three heads that spits fire out of its mouth and lets me ride it!" Raven says, interrupting Beatrix and Ulysesn's conversation.



Ulysesn bursts in laughter.
"I know for a fact you can't tame such a creature, but to see you try and end up beating it would be something to see. But hey at least you could say you killed one."


----------



## Crossbow (May 28, 2013)

Troyce gets up semi-urgently. He's not one for waking up early.

"Wow, I've been waking up with inexplicable knowledge a lot recently. I think I can juggle now..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Sounds like Raven already has your job to me in that aspect. Slayers of evil aren't exactly as much in need as a healer these days everyone wants to be one. "
> Ulysesn adds with a chuckle
> "of course I'm not excluding myself with my quest."



Beatrix rolled her eyes. "Raven's hardly a holy instrument or one to be taxed with upholding the law. Like I said, though I err toward smacking things with a sword, I have other functions. The law is one of them." 

She started to slip the mirror back into her pack. "I don't really expect that you'll fully understand. I mean, someone who asks what praying feels like can't be all that experienced in life or otherwise."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Beatrix rolled her eyes. "Raven's hardly a holy instrument or one to be taxed with upholding the law. Like I said, though I err toward smacking things with a sword, I have other functions. The law is one of them."
> 
> She started to slip the mirror back into her pack. "I don't really expect that you'll fully understand. I mean, someone who asks what praying feels like can't be all that experienced in life or otherwise."


"Yet I wouldn't trust your judgement over Tassara. Though I have never been one for heavy handed laws I suppose."
Ulysesn puts some notice towards the mirror now.
"I doubt you are as experienced as me judging how you act and such. Dare I say Duncan would be more experienced than a paladin that just smacks things. Speaking of a paladin that smacks things around...(()) ; why do you have a mirror surely you wouldn't need such a thing if you believe that is your sole purpose to smack things around for the sake of good? Or do you have some big date coming up? Duncan perhaps?"
Ulysesn eggs Beatrix on


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Yet I wouldn't trust your judgement over Tassara. Though I have never been one for heavy handed laws I suppose."
> Ulysesn puts some notice towards the mirror now.
> "I doubt you are as experienced as me judging how you act and such. Dare I say Duncan would be more experienced than a paladin that just smacks things. Speaking of a paladin that smacks things around...(()) ; why do you have a mirror surely you wouldn't need such a thing if you believe that is your sole purpose to smack things around for the sake of good? Or do you have some big date coming up? Duncan perhaps?"
> Ulysesn eggs Beatrix on



"Tisk, tisk. Do you know what a vampire is? Now do you know what vampires tend to be very touchy about seeing? Their own reflection. I have the mirror primarily for that reason. Since it's easy enough to see that you're trying to upset me, I should end this here by telling you it won't work. If this is some juvenile attempt to belittle me for the purpose of brash flirtation or some form of flirtation in general, I should warn you that better men have tried. So you just keep firing away with your little bow, I'll whack things with my sword to my heart's content and you can go to bed each night knowing that I've got little interest in what's between your legs or coming out of your mouth." For the entire time that she spoke Beatrix doesn't make eye contact with him and instead fiddles around with a small book that she had fished out of her bag.


----------



## soulnova (May 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hey Tassara, praying again? So you do this every morning, what is it like praying to your god?"



"Is actually pretty easy, at least for me. When I wake up, I thank The Coddler for a good night's rest. I also ask him for the wisdom to understand my dreams and how can I make use of them in real life. I also ask for the well being of my loved ones and friends (that's you, guys). Finally, I ask for his favor through the day, to assist me and let me protect others. He then grants me my divine magic" she says with a proud smile.

"At the temple I took care of the wary and the sick, but others did much more. Our temples are a places of rest and dreams. There are some on the roads you might mistake for inns."

"At night I must reflect on the day and think on what I did and why I deserve a good sleep" she explains to anyone who wants to know.


Tassara smiles at them but then remembers. "OH, yes! I almost forgot. We are at odds with some cults. They are a Big No No. I might have to punch them there and then if we cross paths with them" she warns them sternly "Those are people from the _ Temple of Sleepless Nights_, the Order of Agony, Church of Endless Night and the House of Vice.... specially the ones from the _Temple of Sleepless Nights_... ugh!" she says as if the name itself is repulsive.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Tisk, tisk. Do you know what a vampire is? Now do you know what vampires tend to be very touchy about seeing? Their own reflection. I have the mirror primarily for that reason. Since it's easy enough to see that you're trying to upset me, I should end this here by telling you it won't work. If this is some juvenile attempt to belittle me for the purpose of brash flirtation or some form of flirtation in general, I should warn you that better men have tried. So you just keep firing away with your little bow, I'll whack things with my sword to my heart's content and you can go to bed each night knowing that I've got little interest in what's between your legs or coming out of your mouth." For the entire time that she spoke Beatrix doesn't make eye contact with him and instead fiddles around with a small book that she had fished out of her bag.



"Not at all, I just don't like your attitude all that much." Ulysesn turns to Tassara


soulnova said:


> "Is actually pretty easy, at least for me. When I wake up, I thank The Coddler for a good night's rest. I also ask him for the wisdom to understand my dreams and how can I make use of them in real life. I also ask for the well being of my loved ones and friends (that's you, guys). Finally, I ask for his favor through the day, to assist me and let me protect others. He then grants me my divine magic" she says with a proud smile.
> 
> "At the temple I took care of the wary and the sick, but others did much more. Our temples are a places of rest and dreams. There are some on the roads you might mistake for inns."
> 
> ...


"Doesn't sound all that simple to me, sounds like what I've been having to do for the past years in my journey. Actually I might have slept at one of those once, before I traveled to that town."
Ulysesn nods along
"They all sound pretty terrible. But why is that particular one the worst? I'm pretty sure agony tops a few sleepless nights or a perpetual night. I mean you would have to fall asleep eventually, most of anything does; even vampires I hear and they are unholy in most accounts."


----------



## kluang (May 28, 2013)

" I thought you kill vampire by stabbing their heart with stake."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2013)

kluang said:


> " I thought you kill vampire by stabbing their heart with stake."


Beatrix shrugged. "I don't know all the details. But I have always liked the idea of hunting them someday. I've heard the stake thing, but the mirror keeps them away from you supposedly."


----------



## soulnova (May 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "They all sound pretty terrible. But why is that particular one the worst? I'm pretty sure agony tops a few sleepless nights or a perpetual night. I mean you would have to fall asleep eventually, most of anything does; even vampires I hear and they are unholy in most accounts."




"The Temple of Sleepless Nights" she starts to explain "Their god is the Prince of Terror, the Sultan of Fear, Master of Horrors and Nightmares... Sender of Dread" she says as a whisper, as if afraid to utter the name.


"I... I have seen what they have done" she stutters recalling the incident "One time... one time we found a woman whimpering half naked through the streets. My fellow Brothers and Sister took her into the temple to take care of her. She would see demons and spirits in every corner, every shadow. She could not sleep for her nightmares were terrible. She woke up every time screaming, begging... She didn't have a moment of rest. Brother Menik explained us what had happened to her. It had been them. Their god feeds on fear... their sacrifices consist on drugging people in cells and then drive them mad with horror for days."


"She..." Tassara's face grows dark "She... wasn't in the temple the next morning. Later someone found her floating down the river. The Nightmares and vision had been to much for her"


----------



## kluang (May 28, 2013)

"So we're attacking evil temples now?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2013)

Beatrix shook her head. "She's just telling a story about another religion and the evil that their god has done. I can honestly say I've been lucky enough to not have to deal with such a thing or these Sleepless Nights people, but they sound like just the sort I'm determined to stop."


----------



## soulnova (May 28, 2013)

"What? Oh no, no. Not right now anyway. I just wanted you to know why the Temple of Sleepless Night was so bad and if we encounter them... well, I would greatly appreciate your assistance." 

"They also don't like Paladins at all, so they might try to attack you too Mademoiselle Beatrix. You bring courage to those around you, and they do not like that at all."


((If everyone is ready, I guess it should be time to start our way back))


----------



## kluang (May 28, 2013)

"Alright then lets move."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "What? Oh no, no. Not right now anyway. I just wanted you to know why the Temple of Sleepless Night was so bad and if we encounter them... well, I would greatly appreciate your assistance."
> 
> "They also don't like Paladins at all, so they might try to attack you too Mademoiselle Beatrix. You bring courage to those around you, and they do not like that at all."
> 
> ...



"The warning is appreciated. I'll be sure to keep an eye out for any such thing, though I would have to know what symbols they keep if any. Even then, people often don't know I'm even a Paladin which is probably slightly in my favor," Beatrix smiled warmly as she shoved her things back into her pack and packaged her food back up. 

"We should be getting on the road soon, huh? Too much longer and we won't have enough light to travel by," she said.


----------



## soulnova (May 28, 2013)

"Well, as far as I know, they have a symbol of a face full of terror" she explains to Beatrix.  


Tassara gathers her things and to follow the rest back to the road. She makes a note to buy a small cart and perhaps a mule for next time.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 28, 2013)

The journey up out of the fissure, while more draining than the trip down, is  uneventful.  The group emerges from the opening into the familiar sounds of the wilderness and the mountain-land.

((Headed back to Zakur's?  Or?))


----------



## soulnova (May 28, 2013)

((Yes, I believe so. We must take the water back. Also... Tassara will keep an eye on the road and behind))

Perception
Link removed
1d20+11 → [11,11] = (22)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The journey up out of the fissure, while more draining than the trip down, is  uneventful.  The group emerges from the opening into the familiar sounds of the wilderness and the mountain-land.
> 
> ((Headed back to Zakur's?  Or?))



"So. Who wants to hunt for some real food?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2013)

((I would say back Zakur. We need to handle that matter first.)) 

Beatrix is going to be on her guard as she suspects that the bandits they freed before might still be around in some capacity.


----------



## Muk (May 28, 2013)

"Well then, let's head back to the monk wizard dude," Raven says as she finally out of the fissure. "Oh right, we still gotta cross the river. Have fun Tassy."


----------



## soulnova (May 28, 2013)

"I rather make good time instead of hunting right now. I do want a nice meal, but this is more important"



> "Well then, let's head back to the monk wizard dude," Raven says as she finally out of the fissure. "Oh right, we still gotta cross the river. Have fun Tassy."



"That's mean, Mademoiselle Raven. You know I can't swim. If you couldn't swim I would try to help you"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Well then, let's head back to the monk wizard dude," Raven says as she finally out of the fissure. "Oh right, we still gotta cross the river. Have fun Tassy."



"I think you mean have fun everyone this loot doesn't carry itself there after all."


soulnova said:


> "That's mean, Mademoiselle Raven. You know I can't swim. If you couldn't swim I would try to help you"



"A shame then, I'm pretty hungry after all.
If you tried to help her she would drag you down when she sinks." Ulysesn chuckles
"Don't do anything silly like jump into the water and try to save anyone. Use your rope okay."


----------



## Muk (May 28, 2013)

"The rope would be useful for moving backpacks full of loot over the river too. Guess I'll help out tying the rope on the other side of the river once we are at the river." Raven says.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 28, 2013)

((Cool, that's what I figured, just wanted to check before I assumed))

The group travels on into the afternoon back towards the well chamber where they met Zakur before when they are interrupted by the distant sound of combat.  Around a corner they see a battle taking place about 160' away.

A group of eight orcs is fighting against what the party might assume is a group of adventurers.  Their side consists of a mounted elf with sword, a axe-and-shield wielding human, and a sling wielding halfling.  Several of their presumed companions are already on the ground it's impossible to tell at this distance whether they yet live but clearly the group is in a precarious position.

((Initiatives and 5 rounds of actions, obviously it will take some time to close to melee))


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2013)

*Initiative*
1d20+9 → [16,9] = *(25)*

HP: 31
AC: 15
F(+3) R (+5) W(+3)


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Round 1*

Cast *Enlarge Person* on Raven

*Round 2*

Cast *Color Spray* at orcs, try to get as many of them as possible in a single casting.

*Round 3*

Cast *Acid Splash* at nearest baddie. *Shift* away if they start closing in.

1d20+5 → [18,5] = (23)
1d3→ [3] = (3)

*Round 4*
1d20+5 → [15,5] = (20)
1d3→ [2] = (2)

*Round 5*
1d20+5 → [1,5] = (6)
1d3→ [3] = (3)


----------



## Vergil (May 28, 2013)

*Earlier*

Duncan had woken up with a start, ran around a few times and yelled. 

"Wh-what the fuck was that dream?! I was being burned alive and..." he patted himself as if he were on fire. "She was being whipped and tortured and I felt everything....that poor girl." Duncan's eyes went wide and his breathing was erratic. 

It was then that the owl came flying into his face, sending him tumbling down. The owl looked at him and sighed as much as an owl could. 

"What the shit is going on here?" Duncan wondered and again looked down at his chest. "They were fucking huge...like about this big..." he gestured a fair distance from his chest.

Duncan was abnormally quiet as he came to terms with everything. He recalled a dance and decided to try it out with his scimitar. Every once in a while though he looked in despair as he remembered the girl, who he recalled as a good witch who only tried to help people, though was tempted by many things. A girl after his own heart...then again...it kinda was him. He decided to get incredibly drunk when he got to town.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2013)

"Too far away to tell if anyone's evil in the bunch," Beatrix said. "Looks like I have to wing it," she readies her curve blade. 

*Initiative roll: *
   1d20+11 → [9,11] = (20)

As if dictated by some sort of instinct, Beatrix tries to sneak in behind one of the Orcs and flank him with one of the unknown adventurers. 
*
Stealth: *
   1d20+9 → [13,9] = (22) 

Her first attack will be a smite evil with sneak for flanking if she can manage it. She's also going to power attack the first round, there's no negative because of Furious Focus. 

The rest of her attacks will be delivered as power attacks, but with Furious Focus still in play. 

She's just going to try and get all the Orcs. As one should. 

*Attacks: *
*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+7 → [17,7] = (24)+2 (smite) = 26 
   1d20+7 → [17,7] = (24) 
   1d20+7 → [7,7] = (14) 
   1d20+7 → [11,7] = (18) 
   1d20+7 → [14,7] = (21) 





*Damage:*



*Spoiler*: _Round one is a bit much_ 




1d10+6+2+2 → [7,6,2,2] = (17) (if smite doesn't apply -2)
Sneak if it applies: 1d6 → [5] = (5)   





*Spoiler*: _round two through five_ 



1d10+6+2 → [7,6,2] = (15) 
   1d10+6+2 → [10,6,2] = (18) 
   1d10+6+2 → [6,6,2] = (14) 
   1d10+6+2 → [9,6,2] = (17)


----------



## kluang (May 28, 2013)

"Now to test this new masterwork rapier." (tell me if i do wrong)

Roll(1d20)+1:
17,+1
Total:18

Round 1

Cast Mirror Strike on myself


*Spoiler*: __ 



Round 2 to 5

Roll(1d20)+2:
1,+2
Total:3

Roll(1d20)+2:
11,+2
Total:13

Roll(1d20)+2:
11,+2
Total:13

Roll(1d20)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Damage

Roll(1d8)+2:
7,+2
Total:9

Roll(1d8)+2:
1,+2
Total:3

Roll(1d8)+2:
5,+2
Total:7

Roll(1d8)+2:
8,+2
Total:10

Roll(1d8)+2:
5,+2
Total:7


----------



## Crossbow (May 28, 2013)

Troyce tries to keep a reasonable distance from the fray, trying to nail the orcs with thrown daggers before they become aware of his presence.

Initiative
1d20+4
10+4=14


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dagger Throws
1d20+5

5+5=10
7+5=12
14+5=19
10+5=15
7+5=12

Dagger Damage (+Sneak Attack)
1d6+2(+1d6)

6+2=8(+4=12)
1+2=3(+3=6)
6+2=8(+3=11)
1+2=3(+3=6)
1+2=3(+6=9)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Cool, that's what I figured, just wanted to check before I assumed))
> 
> The group travels on into the afternoon back towards the well chamber where they met Zakur before when they are interrupted by the distant sound of combat.  Around a corner they see a battle taking place about 160' away.
> 
> ...


HP: 39/39
Fort: +4 = +2[Class] +2[Con]
Ref: +7 = +2[Class] +5[Dex]
Will: +2 = +0[Class] +2[Wis] +1 to fear saves
AC: 17 (15 touch, 12 flat footed)
CMD: 18
Crossbow: +8 = +3[BAB] +5[Dex]

*Feats:*





*Combat Style Feat Archery*

((yay no negatives on crossbow anymore))
"Seems there are orcs attacking that party."
 1d20+5: 20 [1d20=15]

Ulysesn will run to where he is 79 feet away and then load his crossbow.

He will then attack the orcs from afar, if any get within a 40 foot radius within Ulysesn's area (they shouldn't  if the party does it's job) Ulysesn will move away closer to the group as fast as he can then fire a bolt, then go close range with his daggers after opening volley if he has no choice.
((keeping enemies at bay if the main goal with this.))
If Ulysesn is told the orcs are not evil somehow he will focus on the adventurers((not likely though))

round 1 attack and dmg

*Spoiler*: __ 



a [1d20=17]
DMG: 




Rounds 2-5 attack

*Spoiler*: __ 





 ()






rounds 2-5 damage

*Spoiler*: __ 






 ((how does one miss 8 huge orks that are distracted?))


----------



## Vergil (May 29, 2013)

"Alright, let's try this out...."


*Spoiler*: __ 



HP: 44
AC: 15
F: 7
R: 5
W: 3


Owl Familiar:

 AC 15, touch 15, flat-footed 12
hp 4 (1d8)
Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +2
Melee 2 talons +5 (1d4?2)

Duncan decides not to send Owly McNoname into battle just yet, but asks him to do some recon. As soon as he's close enough (3rd round?) he will let out his prehensile hair to touch grab an orc that is fairly unsuspecting

R1 

"Oi, Owly, lemme know who causin the most trouble and let me know the best way te get behind him

Owly
Perception

1d20+10
9+10 = 19

R2 
Duncan will make his hair long with prehensile hair.

R3
Duncan will go in with his Dervish Dance! Scimitar attack and use his prehensile hair, casting shocking grasp into both.

1d20+4
12+4 = 16

Dmg:
1d6+5
5+5 = 10

Shocking grasp: 
2d6+0
1,1+0 = 2

Shocking Grasp:
2d6+0
6,2+0 = 8

R5:
Basic scimitar atk:

1d20+6
15+6 = 21

1d6+5
4+5 = 9


----------



## soulnova (May 29, 2013)

Initiatives 
[14,4]18)

HP 42
AC 16

F+6, R+0, W+8


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Round 1*
Fist *Tassara casts Bless *on the party before approaching the orcs.

*Round 2-5*
Assuming she's on range she will stay on the back and provide assistance to anyone with healing or flanking with her halberd. 

Halberd
1d20+3 → [17,3] = (20)
1d20+3 → [4,3] = (7)
1d20+3 → [15,3] = (18)
1d20+3 → [6,3] = (9)

Damage
1d10+1 → [5,1] = (6)
1d10+1 → [2,1] = (3)
1d10+1 → [9,1] = (10)
1d10+1 → [3,1] = (4)


Channeling if needed
1d6 → [2] = (2)
1d6 → [4] = (4)
1d6 → [4] = (4)
1d6 → [3] = (3)


----------



## Muk (May 29, 2013)

"So helping the adventuring side? What if they are illusions?" Raven says.

She'll concentrate and try to see if she can't shake off any sort of illusions. (Using a maneuver)

Concentration:
1d20+8
18+8 = 26

If she doesn't find anything strange she'll aid the adventurers.

Initiative:
1d20+1
8+1 = 9

If the orcs are clumped up she'll use "Steel Wind" to smack two orcs at once.

*Round 1:*
Raven will use Charging Minotaur to clump up orcs together.

Strength Check: +2 from charge (size modifiers not factored in)
1d20+7
19+7 = 26

Bludgeoning Damage:
2d6+5
3,2+5 = 10

There after Raven will smack the crap out of the orcs.
If she expends a steel wind, the next round she will use a swift action to recover her steel wind and smack more orcs with steel wind.

*Round 2-5:*
attack

*Spoiler*: __ 




r2
1d20+8
15+8 = 23

r3
1d20+8
5+8 = 13

r4
1d20+8
16+8 = 24

r5
1d20+8
6+8 = 14

----
Steel Wind
r2
1d20+8
20+8 = 28

r3
1d20+8
12+8 = 20

r4
1d20+8
3+8 = 11

r5
1d20+8
20+8 = 28

----
crit confirm
r2
1d20+8
15+8 = 23

r5
1d20+8
17+8 = 25




damage

*Spoiler*: __ 




r2
2d8+7
4,6+7 = 17

r3
2d8+7
6,8+7 = 21

r4
2d8+7
3,8+7 = 18

r5
2d8+7
3,7+7 = 17

----
swift wind
r2
2d8+7
7,5+7 = 19

r3
2d8+7
8,6+7 = 21

r4
2d8+7
8,2+7 = 17

r5
2d8+7
6,8+7 = 21

----
crit dmg
r2
2d8+7
3,8+7 = 18

r5
2d8+7
6,8+7 = 21


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 29, 2013)

*Round 1*: 
Drell enlarges Raven and advances cautiously towards the combat.  Tassara blesses the party as the others rush forward to assist.

Meanwhile the mounted elf's horse rears up to strike one of the orcs even as the elf himself leans to the side to slice at the large green figure.  The orc is pretty seriously wounded but still stands.  The two orcs engaged with him strike, one landing a serious hit on the elf the other striking the steed in the flank.

One of the orcs cuts down the axe wielding human with a brutal hit, ripping the man's throat out with its bare teeth as the man falls.  The orc next to him charges the halfling who doesn't even have time to flinch before the greataxe sunders him into pieces.

The remaining orcs notice the advancing party and charge on them, one hitting Beatrix (-17hp), one hitting Zozaria (-20hp).

At the end of their charge they seem somewhat winded though, Raven recognizes the signs of a berserker rage subsiding.

*Round 2:
*Drell advances again to get into spell range.  Tassara runs forward to flank one of the orcs attacking the party.

The mounted elf strikes down at one of the wounded orcs driving his sword into its neck and dropping it.  The other orc fighting him hits his horse again but the sturdy beast still stands.

The two orcs remaining with the quickly dwindling party advance towards Raven and Ulysesn though they're too far yet to approach.

Beatrix digs in and strikes a massive attack against one of the orcs on her but it isn't quite enough to drop it.  The two fighting her return the favor, one hits for a serious wound (-15hp).

Zozaria tries his magic to strike two orcs at once but his timing is off and the attack falls far short of both his targets.  The orc fighting him is not so unlucky and hits another powerful blow against the magus (-15hp).

Ulysesn fires a bolt at the orc advancing on him sticking it into the creatures leg, however it seems unphased by the attack.  Rather than reload Ulysesn opts to keep some distance between them.

Troyce circles around the orcs trying to keep away from the orc chasing him and fires a dagger however the shot goes wild.

Raven charges at the orc approaching her seeking to drive it back to its friends, it's driven back by the force of her attack, so strongly that it isn't moving when they stop.

Duncan advances to ease the pressure on Beatrix adding electricity to the dancing motions of his sword, in a graceful strike he disembowels one of the orcs laying it still.

*Round 3:
*Drell carefully positions himself and fires his color spray.  The orc chasing Ulysesn drops to the ground giving the archer some relief.  The mounted elf cuts at the remaining orc on him however the large creature is still standing.  It strikes a fierce blow again at the horse and this time it is too much for the loyal beast and it collapses to the ground bleeding.

Beatrix neatly slices down the orc that has done her so much harm.  Tassara, Zozaria, and Raven team up to strike down the other orc near the party.  Duncan charges to the aid of the elf striking a mean blow to the back of the surprised orc but it still stands.

*Round 4:
*Standing over the body of his bleeding mount the elf grips his sword with both hands and strikes at his last opponent, slicing it's head off with one clean stroke.

*Current status:
*1 orc Unconscious from color spray
1 elven survivor, significantly wounded (2/20hp)
1 horse bleeding out (-8hp)
7 adventurers deader-than-dead, well, just dead
7 dead orcs
A bunch of badly wounded but still miraculously living adventurers.


----------



## Kuno (May 29, 2013)

The druid felt invigorated.  The dreams that she had though similar to the visions and caused her much pain, but for some reason she felt okay about the situation at the moment.  Though she remained quiet, contemplating what things meant.  She felt like she could do something new now, problem was, she didn't know what she could do.  Kaylee was trying to think it through when they came upon the group fighting.

Running forward Kaylee will use *stabilize* on the wounded mount hoping to keep it from dying.  Though her eyes keep flicking from one body to the next, her mind running amok, almost buzzing with thoughts about what could be done with the bodies.  She shakes her head to clear it and looks around to see if she could help anyone else.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Sorry, I was in the process of posting.   Kaylee really wasn't doing well anyway.  

Init:
Roll(1d20)+1:
1,+1
Total:2  (Kaylee is a bit slow on the uptake today.  lol)


----------



## soulnova (May 29, 2013)

(( SAVE THE HORSE!!))

 Tassara spams Channel Healing for everyone except the orc "please keep him away". 

Positive Channel
1d6 → [4] = (4)
1d6 → [4] = (4)
1d6 → [3] = (3)


----------



## Vergil (May 29, 2013)

Duncan stands over the unconscious orc and grins, ties him up and pulls him away from Tassara's healing energy and wraps his hair around him.

Strength
1d20+2
20+2 = 22

(oh sure now give me a natural 20...bastard...lol probably threw him across the street, which Duncan would do )

"Wakey wakey ye big bastard, I just disembowled one o yer mates and I'm in the mood te see what else I can do wit ma new powers, unless ye start talkin. What's all the fightin about? Ye got a leader or anythin that gave ye orders?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 29, 2013)

The healing energies stabilize the horse enough to recover (though still badly wounded).

There's no response from the orc just yet.  The magic has driven him unconscious for a little while yet, Duncan knows it will take a bit for him to recover his senses.

Duncan does notice that the wounds the Orc had no longer bleed and the skin around them seems to be hardening into a sort of scar tissue.  By the time he wakes up you don't think the wounds will bother him much at all.


----------



## Vergil (May 29, 2013)

"Eh....do Orcs normally heal that fast?" Duncan asks anyone who might know


----------



## Kuno (May 29, 2013)

"I don't know..."  Kaylee responds to Duncan and walks over to the Orc now that the horse was stabilized.

Knowledge Nature:
Roll(1d20)+8:
19,+8
Total:27  (Never know.  )


----------



## Muk (May 29, 2013)

"Do we need more than a single orc?" Raven wonders. "I mean we could just off the one dying orc and keep the one with the magic on him. Don't want to get some sort of extra work like we had with the Trog."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 29, 2013)

((There's only the one alive Raven))

The process certainly seems natural, as bizarre as that may sound.  Kaylee's not familiar enough with Orcs to say more however a careful examination of the dead orcs shows similar patterns of scars, it would be reasonable to suspect that this one is not alone.

((Though being dead certainly seems to stop the process))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2013)

Ulysesn sighs "I need to get new equipment this was meant for hunting not real battles. Well at least I distracted one of them."
Ulysesn walks over to the surviving adventurer
"How are you doing?"


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2013)

"I don't see why we need to interrogate one at all," Drell says, dusting himself off. "They're orcs, not master strategists. They're just preying on others - nothing more, nothing less. We should kill him, or else we're just going to end up fighting him again later."


----------



## Muk (May 29, 2013)

"I agree with Dell. Last time we tried reasoning a Trogg ended up attacking us anyways. They just go for killing and robbing not much else needs to be said."

"I'll count to twenty, then I am offing him." Raven will count to twenty and then swing her blade to sever head from neck.


----------



## soulnova (May 29, 2013)

Tassara also checks on the adventurer and his horse. "There, there... are you alright now??


----------



## Kuno (May 29, 2013)

"I believe that healing is fairly normal."  Kaylee shrugs then turns listening to Drell and Raven.  "I agree completely, there is no reason to keep him around."  She nods at Raven.  "Use that sword of yours."  She had seen enough death but this time she didn't want to forget.  This time she wanted to help those in need.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 29, 2013)

Hayao tosses an almost unnoticeable glance towards the last remaining orc as soon as combat dies down, and then watches Tassara intently as she begins to heal Shōgo.  With a flick of the wrist he removes all the gore from his katana, then sheaths it, with one fluid motion.  He pushes his glasses up neatly as he kneels to watch her work.  As she begins, he closes his eyes, praying quietly with both hands on the neck of his steed. Then, as he feels Shōgo's condition normalizing, he looks up at Tassara, standing.  

"I am in your debt for what you've done here.  You have my thanks."  Turning towards Ulyssen, he nods, even as blood drips from his various wounds.  "I am fine.  If you'd please excuse me."  Long legs carry the samurai towards the orc, though he stops as Raven beheads it.  "Well then."  He then glides back to where Tassara is to ponder his steed and how the heck he'd get it back to town at this rate.  He kneels next to Shōgo carefully, blood quickly staining his kimono through and through.

"I am debt to all of you.  I would have died had you not arrived," he murmurs quietly, hands clutched so close to his knees that his pale knuckles tighten to a painfully ghostly white.


----------



## Vergil (May 29, 2013)

"Aye, well I figured maybe it had a badas orc chieftan we could all beat on, but I'm no fussed if he lives or dies, "Oi guy wit the horse and badass sword. He attacked you, why don't you have final say if he lives or dies. Why'd they start attacking in the first place?" Duncan asks poking the orc with his Scimitar just to see how fast he'd heal.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 29, 2013)

"I am unable to speak orc.  I couldn't discern what they'd communicated prior to attacking us, but it seemed comparable in tone to a battlecry.  Perhaps their intentions were truly base in nature.  Perhaps not.  But if none of you strike him down, I will do so myself.  You have my word."

Once the orc is dead one way or another, by whoever's hand, he then seems to...start organizing his things, and checking on his steed.  It looks suspiciously similar to someone getting ready to leave.  "Once again, thank you."  It would seem he's definitely readying himself to depart without them one way or another...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2013)

"Are you going to leave?" Drell asks. "By yourself?" He motions around to the fallen bodies of the other adventurers. "No offense, but given what's just happened, do you really think travelling alone is the smart thing to do?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 29, 2013)

As Drell motions towards the bodies, Hayao tsks.  "You are correct.  If you would please assist me in providing them proper burial, I would greatly appreciate it.  They deserved better.  But I do not wish to burden your group; I will leave you to your devices, and go my own way.  I have an urgent task I must see completed, but if I fall on the way there, that is simply the way of things."  He gazes off vaguely in the direction of Etiawhtaes.

He holds himself in a strangely graceful way, like a shadow given mass and form.  Even with his garb torn and beaten as he is, he carries a subtle aura of calmness, or perhaps _patience_.  None of his movements or actions are sudden, forceful, or without a clear reason.  He moves with a gradual economy of motion and nearly depressing pace.


----------



## soulnova (May 29, 2013)

Tassara nods at the sword man. "Yes, of course. I'll help you bury them..." 


She will also bless them and give a prayer for the passing of their souls to the beyond and perhaps even to the Great Dream if so they wish.

"Would you at least tell us where are you going? What do you want to do?" she looks back at the way they came. "We come from our own mission... perhaps we share a similar goal"


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 29, 2013)

"I was attracted to the town of Etiawhtaes due to word that the mage Malcabeth sought adventurers.  We were to gather water from the Well of Souls on behalf of a man named Zakur; he claimed employment to the great mage.  I return now after a..."  He looks over the dead and carnage.  "...nearly uneventful outing."

With the help of Tass and others, he's sure to make quick  work of the task, wiping his brow upon completion.  "I seek to return to Etiawhtaes now.  And yourselves?"


----------



## soulnova (May 29, 2013)

"Well, our goals are one and the same" Tassara smiles "We just came back from the cave. In fact we are on our way to Etiawhtaes. The news of passing adventurers looking for a valued water might have attracted more than bandits now..." she looks at the orc corpses.


----------



## Crossbow (May 29, 2013)

"Whoa, is that gratitude?" said Troyce, retrieving the one failed dagger. "Normally we just get backsass and/or threats on our life. I'm liking this guy already! You should stick around, we could use some more class."


----------



## Vergil (May 29, 2013)

"What ye talkin about we got plenty o class!" Duncan let out a fart and laugh, only the laugh was a cackle. Duncan immediately put his hand to his mouth and looked shocked. "The fuck was that...?"


----------



## soulnova (May 29, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "What ye talkin about we got plenty o class!" Duncan let out a fart and laugh, only the laugh was a cackle. Duncan immediately put his hand to his mouth and looked shocked. "The fuck was that...?"



Tassara looked at Duncan in horror and covers her nose. _"MONSEIUR DUNCAN!"_


She also is taken back by the cackle. "....I don't know what was that... Let me see your throat" 

She will try to examine him to see if there's anything wrong with it.


Heal
Link removed
1d20+10 → [9,10] = (19)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> "I was attracted to the town of Etiawhtaes due to word that the mage Malcabeth sought adventurers.  We were to gather water from the Well of Souls on behalf of a man named Zakur; he claimed employment to the great mage.  I return now after a..."  He looks over the dead and carnage.  "...nearly uneventful outing."
> 
> With the help of Tass and others, he's sure to make quick  work of the task, wiping his brow upon completion.  "I seek to return to Etiawhtaes now.  And yourselves?"



"Anyone you know in your old group?"
Ulysesn starts petting the horse.
"What did you think about Zakur's claim of being in employment of Malcabeth?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 29, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "Well, our goals are one and the same" Tassara smiles "We just came back from the cave. In fact we are on our way to Etiawhtaes. The news of passing adventurers looking for a valued water might have attracted more than bandits now..." she looks at the orc corpses.





Crossbow said:


> "Whoa, is that gratitude?" said Troyce, retrieving the one failed dagger. "Normally we just get backsass and/or threats on our life. I'm liking this guy already! You should stick around, we could use some more class."





Vergil said:


> "What ye talkin about we got plenty o class!" Duncan let out a fart and laugh, only the laugh was a cackle. Duncan immediately put his hand to his mouth and looked shocked. "The fuck was that...?"





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Anyone you know in your old group?"
> Ulysesn starts petting the horse.
> "What did you think about Zakur's claim of being in employment of Malcabeth?"


Hayao watches her with his dark, peculiar eyes for a while longer, then nods once.  Meanwhile, with what little strength he still possesses, Shōgo leans into the petting, neighing softly.

"None of them were of...no.  I met the handful of them just prior to setting out for the Well.  I won't concern myself with his employment if he pays as he's supposed to.  It is his honor to squander, not mine."  

Noticing the use of the word 'old group' instead of 'group' and general positive reception of himself and steed, he turns to look over each of the nine individuals for a moment, shivering for a second as he's hit with some sort of realization.

He indicates Duncan with a little tilt of the head, looking back to Ulyssen.  "I suppose that isn't typical of him to do?  The cackling, not the farting."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> He indicates Duncan with a little tilt of the head, looking back to Ulyssen.  "I suppose that isn't typical of him to do?  The cackling, not the farting."



"What Duncan being weird? No, it's pretty typical of him. 
Maybe he just decided to take up clacking like a witch now, never know with him."


----------



## Kuno (May 29, 2013)

Raising an eyebrow Kaylee shakes her head.  "You are always so funny Duncan.  Tassera I don't think anything is wrong with him, he was probably just playing around again. He is like an otter.  Always being silly and playful."  

"At least you will have companionship and help with your friend."  Kaylee had turned her attention to the new elf.  "On that matter I am Kaylee."  She nods her head in respect.  "And I do believe we should be moving on if we want to be away from here before the creatures decide to ollow their noses.  We can talk as we walk."  Kaylee smiles.


----------



## Vergil (May 29, 2013)

"Duncan the otter? Eh, it's better than my last nickname - maybe one day I'll get called Duncan the Dragonheart or somethin awesome. Still movin on up the animal kingdom." Duncan was about to laugh but stopped himself. 

"Blimin eck, it's like everyone thinks of me as the jester of the group. I got a serious side too ye know?" Duncan let go of the orc with his hair and with that Duncan turned around, tripped over his elongated hair and fell on his face. "Meant te do that..."

He stayed on the ground, sitting, "So let's head over te Zakur and maybe I'll actually get te meet Macalbeth."


----------



## kluang (May 29, 2013)

Zozaria leans against a tree, holding his side. "Owww...."


----------



## soulnova (May 29, 2013)

kluang said:


> Zozaria leans against a tree, holding his side. "Owww...."



(( First a Cackling Syndrome , now this?  Tassara is having a field trip using her healing. ))

"Monsieur Zozaria, what is it? Do you feel unwell?" seeing Duncan doesn't seem to have anything in his throat, she moves over with Zozaria to check on him. The work of a healer (in a party) never ends.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Duncan the otter? Eh, it's better than my last nickname - maybe one day I'll get called Duncan the Dragonheart or somethin awesome. Still movin on up the animal kingdom." Duncan was about to laugh but stopped himself.
> 
> "Blimin eck, it's like everyone thinks of me as the jester of the group. I got a serious side too ye know?" Duncan let go of the orc with his hair and with that Duncan turned around, tripped over his elongated hair and fell on his face. "Meant te do that..."
> 
> He stayed on the ground, sitting, "So let's head over te Zakur and maybe I'll actually get te meet Macalbeth."


"Don't feel bad since we don't know what you will do the enemy certainly won't" Ulysesn purposely cackles like duncan


soulnova said:


> (( First a Cackling Syndrome , now this?  Tassara is having a field trip using her healing. ))
> 
> "Monsieur Zozaria, what is it? Do you feel unwell?" seeing Duncan doesn't seem to have anything in his throat, she moves over with Zozaria to check on him. The work of a healer (in a party) never ends.


"Good thing I didn't get stabbed or else you would have even more work."


----------



## Crossbow (May 29, 2013)

Troyce follows Tass over to where Zozoria is "Hey, before I forget, how long have you had that rapier there?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 29, 2013)

Hayao begins to unstrap Shōgo's saddlebags, saddle, and bridle, hanging them this way and that over shoulders, then bows awkwardly to Kaylee.  "Hayao Blizzard-born, vassal of the Toyatomi Clan, and knight of the Order of Tajiya.  A pleasure to make your acquaintance, Kaylee-san."  He stands to his full height, gently helping his steed to its feet.

"I find your opinion advisable, at any rate."


----------



## Vergil (May 29, 2013)

Duncan has a look to see if there's any loot on the orcs and the dead adventurers.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 29, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan has a look to see if there's any loot on the orcs and the dead adventurers.



Important question: Were the adventurers buried with their things?


----------



## Vergil (May 29, 2013)

((Crickey, they were buried already?))

"Eh...I hope ye took their stuff before ye buried them...I mean no te be insensitive or anythin, I know they were yer mates an all, but they prolly don't need a bunch o nice weapons and stuff when their 6ft under."


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 29, 2013)

"My sentiments exactly.  The dead have no use for weaponry.  And I find it unwise to arm the undead otherwise."  He tries to make a few stiff movements with the burdens he'd given his horse, but it doesn't seem to be working in his favor.  "Heavier than I thought..."


----------



## kluang (May 29, 2013)

For a while. Why? 

One of the orc got me in the side, beautiful Tassara.


----------



## Crossbow (May 29, 2013)

"Oh, their stuff? Yeah I already got that all to one side instinctively while you all dug the hole", said Troyce, ignoring Zozria's vague answer.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 29, 2013)

The adventurers carried a random mix of weapons, armor, and supplies (price/weight is per item and market price):
Salvage
    12x Backpacks (2gp, 2 lb)
    Bottle of fine Wine (10gp, 4 lb)
    10x Loaf of bread (2cp, 1/2 lb)
    Sack of Apples    (5gp, 50 lb)        
    2 x Small Cask of Pickled Fish (2 gp, 5 lb)
    Small Cask of Sausages (1 gp, 5 lb)

Mundane Items
    Leather Armor (10gp)
    Studded Leather Armor (25gp)
    Chain Shirt (100gp)
    2x Scale Mail (50gp)
    Breastplate (200gp)
    Longsword (15gp)
    Cutlass (15gp)
    Pick, light (4gp)
    Ranseur (10gp)


The Orcs each wore studded leather armor.  The armor was of poor craftsmanship and was *cough* heavily used so it will sell for only 1/10th market value.  They each carried a great-axe and 3 javelins, they're less "used" but still of poorer than typical quality so will only sell for 1/4th market value.

The Orcs each also had pouches filled with small gems and precious stones (92 total if my count is right).  Appraising them all will take some time.

Between all the bodies the party also finds 57 platinum, 488 gold, 1338 silver, and 4420 copper pieces (mostly from the Orcs).


----------



## kluang (May 29, 2013)

I just take my share of the gold.  You have no problem with this,  Troyce?


----------



## Vergil (May 29, 2013)

"I'm good wit tryin te sell this lot an splittin the gold. But I'm taking the wine!" Duncan grins, pops open the bottle and drinks, "Ahhh! Good stuff! Though we can have a helluva feast with all these tasty provisions. I'm totally up for that after all that ration shite."


----------



## Crossbow (May 29, 2013)

"Cripes, Duncan, stop taking all the alcohol for yourself! There isn't even anything else I'm interested in here except the money and the..."

Troyce glances over the mass of gems, continuing to make a point of ignoring the magus. "Hmm. It seems suspicious that these guys had such a huge array of gemstones with them. Can some check these for magic or something?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 29, 2013)

Hayao raises an eyebrow, then sets his things down, moving towards Troyce silently, and then examines the array of gemstones.  Waving a hand about the pile in a circular path once, he closes his eyes and begins concentrating, casting Detect Magic on the gems.


----------



## Vergil (May 29, 2013)

Detect magic

1d20+4
9+4 = 13

Duncan is clearly more interested in the drink.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 29, 2013)

There are no magical auras on any of the gems (or any of the treasure for that matter).


----------



## Muk (May 29, 2013)

"Hmm Diamonds for the girls, did the orcs want to get wed or something?" Raven jokes.


*Spoiler*: _appraise_ 




1d20+6
10+6 = 16

1d20+6
10+6 = 16

1d20+6
1+6 = 7




"Hey Dunc, I still got some frog legs if you want that with your wine."


----------



## Vergil (May 29, 2013)

"How high class! I suppose I should raise my pinkie if I'm havin frogs legs wit me wine!" He cackled again and choked, "You want some? Don't think there's enough te get me naked again though. Ye know...Ye beat me in an arm wrestlin contest, next time why don't we have a knife throwin contest? Loser buys a round of drinks for the party. I'd ask that ye get naked too but...heh well let's jest say I got a special trick up me sleeve if I ever wanted to do that."

Again Duncan cackled and he sighed. "I can never laugh again..."


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 29, 2013)

He opens his eyes after a moment, turning to Troyce.  "They don't possess any magical auras...none of these spoils do."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> He opens his eyes after a moment, turning to Troyce.  "They don't possess any magical auras...none of these spoils do."



"That's kind of odd, you would think with so many gems at least one would be magic."
Ulysesn scratches the back of his head.
"We sure have a lot of stuff now, I rather we sell it before going to that guy, no telling what will happen."


----------



## Muk (May 29, 2013)

"Sure, you are on DT." Raven says. "Got some fire to grill the frog legs? Don't think they taste good raw."


----------



## Vergil (May 29, 2013)

"Fire? Haha, I can't cast anything with fire! I can make it cold, make it bright, make it corrode, make it tired, make it electrified and pick it up wit my pubes....but I can't cook it!" Duncan cackles but has stopped caring. "How shit a mage am I!?"

"Anyone got a fire spell? Or even some shit te make a fire?" Duncan passes the wine to Raven.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2013)

"Let's check the strange liquids you assume are just alcohol for magic in the future. Any number of nasty things could have been in that bottle," Beatrix said as she eyed Duncan.

She lifted one of the tattered studded armors with her sword. "This isn't going to fetch us much or be of any use to anyone. Tramps wouldn't wear armor this bad," she said as she grimaced at the fowl odor that seemed to be ebbing out of the armor.  As she's talking, Beatrix uses detect evil on the new comer.


----------



## Crossbow (May 30, 2013)

"Well, I can _set _things on fire if anyone's got any flammable material..."

Troyce starts appraiseing the other half of the stones so that it gets done faster.

Appraise
1d20+7
3+7=10


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2013)

kluang said:


> For a while. Why?
> 
> One of the orc got me in the side, beautiful Tassara.






soulnova said:


> Tassara spams Channel Healing for everyone except the orc "please keep him away".
> 
> Positive Channel
> 1d6 → [4] = (4)
> ...



"I thought I had healed everyone's wounds. Here... let me heal you some more" Tassara will channel positive energy an additional time for anyone else who needs it.

+Channel Energy
1d6 → [3] = (3)


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2013)

((Okay...))

The group settles in for their impromptu party.  There's enough growth in the area that they can gather firewood to cook up the meat while they work on the business of appraising the gems.


*Spoiler*: _Long_ 




    Agate (10 gp)
    Agate (11 gp)
    Agate (12 gp)
    Amethyst (80 gp)
    Aquamarine (650 gp)
    Citrine (65 gp)
    Freshwater Pearl (10 gp)
    Freshwater Pearl (12 gp)
    Garnet (90 gp)
    Hematite (9 gp)
    Hematite (11 gp)
    Jasper (45 gp)
    Jasper (55 gp)
    Jet (90 gp)
    Lapis Lazuli (9 gp)
    Malachite (12 gp)
    Moonstone (40 gp)
    Moonstone (50 gp)
    Obsidian (8 gp)
    Obsidian (9 gp)
    Opal (500 gp)
    Peridot (50 gp)
    Rhodochrosite (8 gp)
    Rock Quartz (10 gp)
    Rose Quartz (35 gp)
    Sard (50 gp)
    Smoky Quartz (50 gp)
    Topaz (550 gp)
    Turquoise (8 gp)
    Agate (7 gp)
    Amber (100 gp)
    Aquamarine (550 gp)
    Bloodstone (55 gp)
    Chrysoprase (55 gp)
    Citrine (45 gp)
    Freshwater Pearl (7 gp)
    Freshwater Pearl (10 gp)
    Lapis Lazuli (10 gp)
    Malachite (12 gp)
    Milky Quartz (65 gp)
    Opal (550 gp)
    Peridot (60 gp)
    Rhodochrosite (11 gp)
    Rock Quartz (13 gp)
    Saltwater Pearl (120 gp)
    Sard (35 gp)
    Smoky Quartz (60 gp)
    Amethyst (70 gp)
    Aquamarine (400 gp)
    Black Pearl (450 gp)
    Bloodstone (50 gp)
    Chrysoprase (65 gp)
    Freshwater Pearl (7 gp)
    Freshwater Pearl (11 gp)
    Garnet (90 gp)
    Hematite (12 gp)
    Jet (100 gp)
    Lapis Lazuli (10 gp)
    2 x Lapis Lazuli (11 gp)
    Onyx (40 gp)
    Onyx (50 gp)
    Opal (600 gp)
    Peridot (55 gp)
    Pyrite (8 gp)
    Rhodochrosite (9 gp)
    Rock Quartz (8 gp)
    Sard (40 gp)
    Smoky Quartz (55 gp)
    Smoky Quartz (60 gp)
    Tigereye (11 gp)
    Tigereye (13 gp)
    Turquoise (11 gp)
    Zircon (40 gp)
    Zircon (50 gp)
    Agate (8 gp)
    2 x Agate (10 gp)
    Alabaster (9 gp)
    Azurite (12 gp)
    Bloodstone (50 gp)
    Freshwater Pearl (12 gp)
    Garnet (90 gp)
    Hematite (8 gp)
    Ivory (45 gp)
    Ivory (50 gp)
    Jasper (60 gp)
    Lapis Lazuli (8 gp)
    Lapis Lazuli (10 gp)
    Rock Quartz (8 gp)
    Sard (50 gp)
    Smoky Quartz (50 gp)
    Topaz (450 gp)
    Zircon (55 gp




While they work/eat/party they get the strange sensation of being watched.  Perception checks please.


----------



## Vergil (May 30, 2013)

"Shite that's a lot of gems! Better watch fer thieves eh?"

Duncan Perception:

1d20+0
9+0 = 9

Owly Perception

1d20+10
8+10 = 18


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 30, 2013)

Hayao mostly keeps to himself as things go on, but he and his steed do exchange glances as they both get the feeling of being watched...

Hayao
1d20 → [5] + 2 = (7)

Horsey
1d20 → [8] + 11 = (19)

Link removed


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2013)

Both of the animals are clearly on edge.  

Duncan can feel a sort of primal fear coming from the owl, as if it were being hunted.  Whereas the Hayao gets the impression the horse would be running were Hayao not there.


----------



## Vergil (May 30, 2013)

"Somethin bads comin' Get up and get ready guys."

Duncan will premptively casts Prehensile hair.


----------



## Kuno (May 30, 2013)

"What?  Really?"  Kaylee looks around then down at Brox before looking around again.

Perception:

Roll(1d20)+11:
6,+11
Total:17

Brox Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
19,+8
Total:27


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2013)

Brox, like the other animals, is on edge.  He's taken an aggressive stance and he peers about the surrounding area.  Kaylee follows his gaze and catches a glimpse of something black circling the party.  Whatever it was crouched low to the ground carefully weaving through cover.


----------



## Kuno (May 30, 2013)

"It was over there!"  Kaylee points toward where she saw the movement.  "It is black and..."  Her voice fades while her eyes dart around trying to locate the creature again.

Knowledge Nature:
Roll(1d20)+8:
12,+8
Total:20

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+11:
5,+11
Total:16

Kaylee will then use Beast Tongue and turns toward the owl asking what it sees, surprising herself with the ability in the process.


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2013)

Tassara  Perception
Link removed
1d20+11 → [17,11] = (28)


"That's...."


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 30, 2013)

Hayao draws his sword, taking up a defensive two handed stance in front of his horse as his eyes glide back and forth about the area behind his spectacles.


----------



## Vergil (May 30, 2013)

"Come on out, we can see you. There's a bunch of us looking right at ye. Do it slow wi your arms up and we won't disembowl ye."


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 30, 2013)

Hayao calls out after Vergil. "Correction. I may very well disembowel you if you happen to be my Order's enemy."


----------



## kluang (May 30, 2013)

"Really, we don't take well with threats. Especially our resident barbarian."


----------



## Vergil (May 30, 2013)

"Well that's hardly anyway te get them te come out is it? Come out and have a fun session of watching yer intestines fall from yer stomach.." Duncan whispers to Hayao and then shrugs. 

"Owly...I swear I'll come up with a name fer ye soon but go tell Kaylee what ye saw."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2013)

The owl responds to Kaylee (in Owlish) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"A very large cat is stalking here.  Probably attracted by meat though may wish fresh food.  We shoudl fly away so we don't become fresh food."




Tassara gets a good look at it, it's a largish black cat (a panther?) prowling around the party.  It's working its way closer however it seems to be taking its time about it.  The noise and numbers of the group seem to give it pause as though it were conflicted.


----------



## Muk (May 30, 2013)

Still eating her grilled frog legs Raven stands up. "Stupid creature, why are you interrupting my meal?!"

Spot:
1d20+-2
3+-2 = 1


Raven draws her sword, but her attention is on how to eat the remain frog leg that's being held between her teeth while not dropping the meat to the floor without any hands. She decides to flick the meat up into the air with her neck and catch it while it falls back to earth in one gulp.


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2013)

"Wait, wait...I think..." her eyes grow larger in anticipation. "It's...fine. It's alright" 

She slowly steps closer to the big cat (to not scare it away), offering it her share of the meal. "There, there beauty... you are a little hungry, aren't ya?" 

"c'mon... c'mon sweetie, you can take it"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2013)

(Can I get a handle animal or wild empathy roll?)


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 30, 2013)

Hayao sheaths his sword, sitting back down gracefully. "We don't make enemies of innocents, only monstrosities. I'd sooner villianize myself in the eyes of my enemy than brand you a liar for saying I'd stay my hand." He runs a hand through his steed's mane. "Are you familiar with the Order of Tajiya?"


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2013)

(( OK!))

Handle Animal
Link removed
1d20+8 → [18,8] = (26)

Wild empathy
Link removed
1d20+6 → [9,6] = (15)


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2013)

The cat initially hides at the sight of the party however with some coaxing Tassara gets it to come forward toward the offered food.  It snatches the meat and backs off a dozen feet to consume it.  It still seems very cautious of the party but it is somewhat less so with Tassara.


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2013)

She chuckles. "It's alright" she tells the party "It's just like the stray cats back home. They are more afraid of you than you are from them. Although this one is...well, a _little_ larger."

She will stay where she is, to keep an eye on the cat. If it gets closer Tassara will try to pet it behind the ears like she would do when she was little. "You know... cats are the preferred animal of The Coddler..."

Tassara prays for the favor of her god. ((Guidance and touch of good on herself)) 

Wild Empathy
Link removed
1d20+8 → [17,8] = (25)


----------



## Muk (May 30, 2013)

"Cats ... I am telling you, three headed dog are your best friends forever!" Raven declares. She gets back to eating her frog legs and drinking some wine.


----------



## Kuno (May 30, 2013)

Kaylee gives the cleric a smile.  "Maybe it is meant to be."  She chuckles a bit.  "Or maybe it is all the blood, death, and fresh meat."  Shrugging Kaylee sits down to eat too.  

((How long until nightfall?  How far from our destination are we?))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2013)

Beatrix smiled. "The beast is lucky, knowing this band it would have been run through at a moments notice just for daring to show it's face around here."


----------



## Vergil (May 30, 2013)

Duncan looks at the cat and bends down, allowing him to sniff his hand which had some food in it. "I used te have a cat. Then it got into some potions it shouldn't have and became petrified. Happened just as I yelled at him te get away from the potion and so it's final form was a leap backwards, with its fur all up, hissing. I'll unpetrify it once I figure out how te...."


"So I reckon we should probably head back te Zakur now. Let's find out what's happenin back there."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2013)

((It's early afternoon.  If the party ever gets moving they can be at Zakur's place in a few hours.  It's a few more hours from there to the town, depending on how long they spend here and at Zakur's they could be there in time for a late dinner.))

The large cat watches Tassara's antics curiously and slowly approaches tail hanging straight out behind it.  Then suddenly in a blinding lunge it lurches at Tassara's neck knocking her backwards as it moves backwards from her.  For a moment there's panic but the cleric rights herself unharmed.

The cat stands a few feet away holding the small bag of sand from her neck between its teeth jumping slightly from side to side playfully.


----------



## Vergil (May 30, 2013)

((I'm up for moving along.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2013)

Beatrix's hand flashed to her curve blade's hilt at the first sign that the cat was lunging. When the resulting action appears to be it playing with the small object she grimaces. "We're going to have to train it not to act like this if it's going to stay around," she said moving her main hand up to her hip and pointing over at the animal. 

"Also cats have weird tongues. Do the big ones have that too? Well, I don't want it licking me with that weird feeling tongue."


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2013)

"Whoops!"  she fells down but doesn't feel threaten. "Hahaha, you wanna play? Ok!" Tassara is in joy, taking this a sign from her god. She attempts to take the sand bag but the cat is too quick for her. 


"Don't worry, I think I can teach her to stand down. Maybe even you can help me later, Mademoiselle Kaylee?" she  aks patting the sides of the big cat. "Good girl, good girl"

"In fact... I'm not sure what kind of cat is this" she scratches the back of the cat's neck    "I need to give you a name, right?" she turns to the rest "Any suggestions? I'm not good at names... we could think one as we go back to Zakur"


((  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2013)

With the stalking cat pacified, at least for now (crash-boom-omnious thunder) the group finishes up their extended lunch and heads back towards where Zakur awaits them.  To the rest of the party's delight Hayao came by a different route that avoids the river crossing altogether.

And after an uneventful hike they arrive at the entrance to the upper chamber of the Well of Souls.  Nothing appears to have changed since when the group left a few days ago ((6 days ago?  I think?  Wow)).


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2013)

"Hello? Monsieur Zakur? We are back. We got the water" she takes the waterskin from her belt "And I believe we managed to fix the bowl too"


----------



## Muk (May 30, 2013)

"So we are finally back. Oh yeah we got you some of the soul water you wanted," Raven says as he looks for the bald monk.


----------



## Kuno (May 30, 2013)

Earlier...

"Of course Tassara.  I would love to help you with your friend."  Kaylee smiles at the pair.


Now...

"We should be careful..."  Kaylee says quietly.  "Remember what happened to Drell's companion."  She gives the wizard a sad smile following the others in.  She looks around carefully, looking for signs of wrongdoing and the raven.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+11:
20,+11
Total:31


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2013)

"Uhm... you are right"

Tassara looks around to see if something else has changed inside.

Perception
Link removed
1d20+11 → [16,11] = (27)


----------



## Crossbow (May 30, 2013)

"If this is a trap, get it over with now. I'm not good with suspense", says Troyce aloud.

Perception
1d20+5
10+5=15


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2013)

The inside of the chamber is the same as it was before.  Zakur rises as the party enters and does a brief double-take as he looks at the party.  He is silent for a moment, considering things.

Finally he speaks, "you've returned and are _different_."  He pauses again biting his lip and looking at Hayao curiously, "most of you at least.  I never imagined so grand a success so soon.  Yes it must have been you who fixed the well."

He gathers a number of purses paying the party members the promised 100gp for their individual flasks of water and a larger 1000gp purse for the group to split up as they choose.

"I'm sure you have questions for me, I will answer what I can."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2013)

"My Raven," Drell says, striding forward and eyeing Zakur warily. "Enrai. I sent him up here some time ago with a message, but he did not return and our link was...severed. For lack of a better word. 

He'll do his best to "feel" out the link again, if that's possible, in case Enrai is still alive and close.


----------



## Vergil (May 30, 2013)

"Where's the one who gave us this mission in the first place; Macalbeth?" Duncan asks still not trusting this situation


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2013)

"I saw... many of my past lives. I'm almost sure those were mine."

"I saw this place, and Mademoiselle Kaylee..." she says in a solemn way, as if it was enough for the man to understand what she was referring too. "I would like to know the reason I was here and what it is asked of me now"


----------



## Crossbow (May 30, 2013)

"And on that note, what was the deal with Kaylee? What makes her so special?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Where's the one who gave us this mission in the first place; Macalbeth?" Duncan asks still not trusting this situation


"He is in a different place."  Zakur carefully picks his words, "I think it would be best that he explain the details to you himself as it is not my place.  However I can hopefully set you on a path to meet with him.  In fact I would like to do so when you have recovered if you are willing.  He will have a great interest in you."



Nicodemus said:


> "My Raven," Drell says, striding forward and  eyeing Zakur warily. "Enrai. I sent him up here some time ago with a  message, but he did not return and our link was...severed. For lack of a  better word.
> 
> He'll do his best to "feel" out the link again, if that's possible, in case Enrai is still alive and close.


There is still no sign of the connection with the raven.

Zakur frowns, "you sent the raven through the well?  The well is for the transfer of souls only, the bowl itself only survives the process through extreme magical protection.  I'm sorry but I'm afraid your raven no longer resides in this world."



soulnova said:


> "I saw... many of my past lives. I'm almost sure those were mine."
> 
> "I saw this place, and Mademoiselle Kaylee..." she says in a solemn way,  as if it was enough for the man to understand what she was referring  too. "I would like to know, the reason I was here and what it is asked  of me now"



Zakur thinks carefully as to how to respond, "I've told you before that this place is close to the afterlife, that souls that have passed on are more easily reached than elsewhere."

He pauses again and sighs, "that is true but is only part of the story.  The converse is also true, living souls are somewhat closer to dead here as well.  With a magical 'push' Malcabeth was hoping to find some with souls that were resilient enough to withstand the process while still attached to their mortal forms."

"A Ms. Kaylee?"  He looks confused, "I'm sorry, I don't know anyone by that name, I'm somewhat new to this land though."  He shrugs and continues, "that said, my next request would be for you to meet Malcabeth, he can explain things far better than I can.  I'd suggest taking some time to recover and come back, a few days will not make a difference in the grand scheme of things."


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2013)

Tassara offers Drell her condolences "I'm sorry for your raven".

"Mademoiselle Kaylee is here though" she pats her shoulder "But she was also in our visions, as she looks now"

"Well... I guess I could use the time to train her better before setting off to find Malcabeth. There's also some stuff I need to buy." 

"Where exactly are we heading?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Tassara offers Drell her condolences "I'm sorry for your raven".
> 
> "Mademoiselle Kaylee is here though" she pats her shoulder "But she was also in our visions, as she looks now"
> 
> ...


"I'm afraid I don't know anything about what you might have seen.  I can speculate that you were indeed seeing past lives.  Beyond that I couldn't presume to say.  Perhaps you simply saw someone that looked like Ms. Kaylee?  She doesn't look old enough to have been around in the past."

"As to where you would meet Malcabeth; I sent him to the realm of dreams, it is there you would meet him."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2013)

Drell grimaces at Zakur's remark, but otherwise keeps a steady face. 

"Your condolences are appreciated," he says to Tassara. "I suppose it's for the best that we ourselves did not follow through with the initial idea of riding the bowl up into this chamber. I have the feeling it would've ended...poorly."

Upon hearing "realm of dreams", he tries his best to think of anything that might be useful. His recent brushes with his past lives have greatly expanded his knowledge of...almost everything.

Knowledge (Planes)
Roll(1d20)+15:
17,+15
Total:32

Knowledge (Arcana)
Roll(1d20)+15:
14,+15
Total:29


----------



## Crossbow (May 30, 2013)

"Realm of Dreams?  Do you mean that in the spiritual sense like all that Coddler talk, or can you actually take us through some sort of portal?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Knowledge (Planes)
> Roll(1d20)+15:
> 17,+15
> Total:32
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Necodemus_ 




The "realm of dreams" is a colloquialism referring to a demiplane bordering Limbo and the the Astral plane.  It's very much a place of thought and emotion.  On very rare cases sleeping minds touch it briefly which results in especially vivid dreams.

Little more than that is known as conventional magic (plane shift/gate/etc) does not connect directly to the plane so it hasn't been subjected to the same amount of study as most planes.




((Side note Zakur actually said in the first encounter nothing but the bowl could travel through the well, I didn't want some smartass with 200' of rope to just climb down the well.  I was honestly worried I was going to get a TPK there for a bit.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "Realm of Dreams?  Do you mean that in the spiritual sense like all that Coddler talk, or can you actually take us through some sort of portal?"



"In many ways the are one in the same however to answer directly I can provide transportation for you.  I would suggest traveling lightly however as I have no way of saying how long you will need to travel once you arrive there or over what terrain you will travel."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2013)

"Will we be able to pick up supplies before leaving?" Drell asks. "I've got some...materials I would like to purchase."

((Doh))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "Will we be able to pick up supplies before leaving?" Drell asks. "I've got some...materials I would like to purchase."
> 
> ((Doh))


"By all means take your time and head in to the town for supplies and to rest and recover.  A day or two won't matter in the grand scheme of things."


----------



## Crossbow (May 30, 2013)

"Well then, I say we head back to town and get our affairs in order. Cash in all this loot and so forth."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 30, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "In many ways the are one in the same however to answer directly I can provide transportation for you.  I would suggest traveling lightly however as I have no way of saying how long you will need to travel once you arrive there or over what terrain you will travel."



"So we need to leave sell all of this stuff, and rest."

Ulysesn  had questions
"What exactly is it you do here again Zakur? Because I notice that your hands are awfully rough."


Crossbow said:


> "Well then, I say we head back to town and get our affairs in order. Cash in all this loot and so forth."



"But will the town have enough money?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2013)

Beatrix eyed Zakur suspiciously, the rough hands comment piqued her interest in the man's involvement and what he said his duties were. "This land of dreams is where you say we were...we assume that we saw the past, but who is to say this wasn't the future? I mean Druids can live a long time and look like they are young men or women. Could we have seen something that's yet to come in some of those cases?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "What exactly is it you do here again Zakur? Because I notice that your hands are awfully rough."


"I am bid to protect this place against any that would threaten it."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Beatrix eyed Zakur suspiciously, the rough hands comment piqued her interest in the man's involvement and what he said his duties were. "This land of dreams is where you say we were...we assume that we saw the past, but who is to say this wasn't the future? I mean Druids can live a long time and look like they are young men or women. Could we have seen something that's yet to come in some of those cases?"



"I cannot give you any assurances there, I am not privy to your thoughts or whatever visions you saw nor can I see the future.  But I am wont to say that the river of time flows in but one direction, while it's possible some things are destined the details of ones life rarely are."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 30, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I am bid to protect this place against any that would threaten it."


Ulysesn raises one eyebrow
"Something interesting about you finally. What have you fought so far then? 
Because that would probably concern us now wouldn't it."


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 30, 2013)

Hayao listens intently, but throughout the conversation simply bows his head slightly, bamboo hat hiding his expression as he listened to all that had to be said.  He silently clasps his arms together within the folds of his sleeves, breathing soft, gentle, and methodical as the conversation continued.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn raises one eyebrow
> "Something interesting about you finally. What have you fought so far then?
> Because that would probably concern us now wouldn't it."



"Here?  So far nothing other than a foolish group of brigands that thought it would be quicker to attempt to wrest money from me than take the offered quest."  He bows his head humbly, "however that my master bids it protected is sufficient reason for me to stay here."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 30, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Here?  So far nothing other than a foolish group of brigands that thought it would be quicker to attempt to wrest money from me than take the offered quest."  He bows his head humbly, "however that my master bids it protected is sufficient reason for me to stay here."



"If you are skilled enough to take on a group of brigands by yourself perhaps you can teach us something then?
If not I guess I'll be leaving to town now, tired and hungry after all."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2013)

"I'm afraid to learn my skills we would have to start a lengthy training process.  If we are both alive when things are calmer and if my duties allow it I would be honored to teach you my skills."


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2013)

Tassara is speechless in shock. Then she finally starts talking.

"oh my god.... Oh My God. OH MY GOD IM TRAVELING TO THE DREAM!" the cat looks around trying to identify the source of Tassara's reaction. Her face turns all red as tears trail down her cheeks. She huges the cat like a stuffed doll.  " Im so happy!!!"


"Wait! I...I need to be ready! I need to-! So much to do! So much!"


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 30, 2013)

A hand exits the folds of his sleeves as he removes his hat, bowing formally to Zakur once he reasons all the big questions have been taken care of.

"Sir.  I might ask a question of you, if you could entertain it for a moment."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Sir.  I might ask a question of you, if you could entertain it for a moment."


"I will answer if I can."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 30, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I'm afraid to learn my skills we would have to start a lengthy training process.  If we are both alive when things are calmer and if my duties allow it I would be honored to teach you my skills."



"Then I guess we have something to look forward to, don't we?"
Ulysesn waits the party as he has no more to say.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 30, 2013)

"I'm looking for a young man of noble blood, perhaps an unexperienced wizard, by now.  Of middling height, with a faint, yet distinct scar below his left eye.  He wears spectacles similar to my own."  He pauses, staring straight down as he swallows, feeling his way for how to continue.  "Do you know of any one befitting this description?  Has the great mage taken any students, or late?"  He gazes up then, raising his head slightly to meet Zakur's gaze, the expectancy and desperation in his query almost palpable to all who could hear him.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2013)

"I'm afraid not.  Master Malcabeth has a number of students however he does not accept those that do not already foster interesting talents and none of which I'm aware of match the description you mention."


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 30, 2013)

He bows his head with silent thanks in response, returning his bamboo hat to his head, and arms to the folds of his sleeves as he returned to his former posture, expression darkening beneath the veil of his hat.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2013)

Questions satisfied, at least for now, the group heads back to town.  It's early evening by the time you get there.  The party notices a distinctly larger number of temporary stalls set up than when they left, presumably word of all the adventurers in the area has brought a greater number of merchants than is typical.

However most of the merchants are closed at the moment, selling loot will probably have to wait until the morning.

((There will be a chance to ask more questions tomorrow or whenever you guys go back if people still have questions))


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2013)

As the group walks back to town, Drell pulls up beside Hayao.

"It may not be my place to ask," he says, in elvish. "One is entitled to one's secrets, after all. But your search for a mage...interests me." He pauses, but only for a moment before quickly clarifying. "I myself am a mage, and you could say I have a...vested interest in finding other powerful magic users, especially with the rumors of this Magebane. I'm simply curious as to who this man you're seeking is, and why you're trying to find him."


----------



## Crossbow (May 30, 2013)

"So, does anyone know any good inns around here?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 30, 2013)

Hayao inspects his fellow elf with an appraising eye, and if not for their shared race, he might have been rather hesitant to say anything at all.  Releasing a quiet sigh, he looks about the remaining party members to catch anyone listening in before he begins, and then offers his reply with but a whisper.  "He is the sole heir to the Toyatomi clan, and I his vassal.  Traditionally, their line follows the way of the blade but he took an avid interest in magical calculations and concepts, as things should happen.  The appearance of Magebane and his disappearance...complicated the matter." 

Pushing his hat back gently, he allows it to hang from his neck by the string, covering his shoulders and neck.  Adjusting his glasses with thin fingers, he looks to Nico.  "I search for him now and thought he may have sought proper tutelage in the arts."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2013)

Etiawhtaes is a small town serving as a trading point for various mining villages in the area.  Normally it wouldn't be of note unless you're a merchant seeking to trade in ore or sell supplies to miners.

There's a single large Inn, "The Lazy Dragon."  It sports a healthy common room and serves fair food and drink.  Since it's about an even split between miners and merchants it can get a bit rough at times but generally the locals know not to push things too far.

The town itself is rather sparse, there's a fair sized open market for traveling merchants to set up wares and a general store and blacksmith that have fixed buildings along side various houses of the residents.

Some of the traveling merchants have set up small forges similar elaborate setups, they're obviously intending to cater to more exclusive clientele than miners.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2013)

Drell nods silently as Hayao speaks, and keeps his voice equally quiet. "It was not long ago," he says, "that I myself was an apprentice - one of many - to a powerful wizard. He was taken by the Magebane, and my...classmates and I separated. But it is possible one of them might know something about your wayward heir. If you wished, I could try to contact them."


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 30, 2013)

He stops immediately, wherever they are, and bows to Drell instinctively.  It's over in a second, and he falls into stride once again afterwards, but still, it happened.

"I'm grateful for your offered help.  I could ask for no greater assistance, provided contacting your former peers poses no danger to yourself."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 30, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Etiawhtaes is a small town serving as a trading point for various mining villages in the area.  Normally it wouldn't be of note unless you're a merchant seeking to trade in ore or sell supplies to miners.
> 
> There's a single large Inn, "The Lazy Dragon."  It sports a healthy common room and serves fair food and drink.  Since it's about an even split between miners and merchants it can get a bit rough at times but generally the locals know not to push things too far.
> 
> ...


Ulysesn speaks to the group
"It's rather obvious we have a large amount of things, it's best we be on our guard in case anyone or group gets any ideas.
So as always we will need one person on guard at all times when we sleep in shifts. We should rent out one of the rooms for tonight and lay our stuff down for a break first with one person staying behind.
 I'm sure at least one of us is sick of company or doesn't like it that much."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> He stops immediately, wherever they are, and  bows to Drell instinctively.  It's over in a second, and he falls into  stride once again afterwards, but still, it happened.
> 
> "I'm grateful for your offered help.  I could  ask for no greater assistance, provided contacting your former peers  poses no danger to yourself."





Beatrix slid up next to the pair. "Why are we talking in Elven?" she asked in Elven, her tone muted. With her hands on her hips she keeps pace with the pair. "It's actually nice to have another elf in the party," Beatrix glanced around the area looking to see if any of the others were paying them attention.


----------



## Crossbow (May 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn speaks to the group
> "It's rather obvious we have a large amount of things, it's best we be on our guard in case anyone or group gets any ideas.
> So as always we will need one person on guard at all times when we sleep in shifts. We should rent out one of the rooms for tonight and lay our stuff down for a break first with one person staying behind.
> I'm sure at least one of us is sick of company or doesn't like it that much."



"Oh come now, taking shifts in a rented room? This is civilization, that should warrant some safety."


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 30, 2013)

He glances cautiously at Drell as if to see how the other one gauged Beatrix's trustworthiness, but replied to her despite himself.  Giving pause for a moment, he draws an especially unruly strand of silver hair behind his ear, then relents.  Even with how proper he conducted himself, Hayao wasn't one to judge someone prior to getting to know them.  He takes a moment to explain what he'd just said to Drell to Beatrix as well in Elven, adding on Drell's offer by the end and then watching her curiously from behind his spectacles for her reaction.  

For a moment, then he cast his gaze forward, again.  Always forward.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 30, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "Oh come now, taking shifts in a rented room? This is civilization, that should warrant some safety."



"Civilization has dangers like any other place, the people who live here don't enjoy the blessings of being an adventurer; we have a large enough sum to be worth the risk.
I almost forgot but thanks to Troyce I remembered to remind everyone of you to go easy on the drinking, the last thing we need is hangovers. I'm looking at you in particular Duncan."


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2013)

Tassara gets a room for her own and... the cat. She isn't sure if cats snore (specially big ones like this) so she will try avoid to disturb other people's sleep. 

"I'll have a nice dinner and then go to sleep. We need to get up early to prepare ourselves"


----------



## Vergil (May 30, 2013)

Duncan also heads to the inn, chatting to the party whilst eating.

"What can we expect goin into a realm of dreams? Hey! You think we can conjure up anything we want? Like a harem full o women? That'd be fuckin amazin! Tass what do you think?"

"Well I think if we're done here I'm gonna go see if I can't make a bit of trouble."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2013)

"Ugh, I'm reluctant to see what kind of stuff is in Duncan's mind. Maybe this realm of dreams thing is a bad idea after all," Beatrix said a she ate with the others 

An involuntary yawn escaped her as she finished her sentence.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 31, 2013)

After entering the bar with the others after giving "advice" Ulysesn goes up to the bar.
"Bartender what do you have for drink?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 31, 2013)

((I'm going to crash soon so I'll leave you guys to to chat for the night))

The Inn is relatively muted in tone compared to the previous night's escapades.  Very few look to be adventurers, at least at first glance.  The room is generally segregated with miners on one side merchants on the other.

Still the beer is wet and the food is warm and the mood is pleasant if tamer than before.  The rotund bartender and the young waitress both look somewhat weary, presumably from days of working extra crowds.

Rooms food and drink are available at standard rates.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 31, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> After entering the bar with the others after giving "advice" Ulysesn goes up to the bar.
> "Bartender what do you have for drink?"



The plump bartender rubs a rag over the bar as Ulysesn approaches, "best lager in twenty miles, though that's not saying much I suppose.  Got a few bottles of stronger stuff under the bar if you're looking for it, don't get much cause for it with regular folk."  

He pauses to pour another draw for a patron then turns back to Ulysesn, "if'n you don't mind me askin', what brings you here?  I thought that the adventuring dried up around here."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 31, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The plump bartender rubs a rag over the bar as Ulysesn approaches, "best lager in twenty miles, though that's not saying much I suppose.  Got a few bottles of stronger stuff under the bar if you're looking for it, don't get much cause for it with regular folk."
> 
> He pauses to pour another draw for a patron then turns back to Ulysesn, "if'n you don't mind me askin', what brings you here?  I thought that the adventuring dried up around here."



"So no milk and water?"
Ulysesn pauses to answer
"We were just late I suppose, but I would advise all of the merchants you know to stay for the morning, they stand to make a considerable profit if they do."


----------



## Vergil (May 31, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Ugh, I'm reluctant to see what kind of stuff is in Duncan's mind. Maybe this realm of dreams thing is a bad idea after all," Beatrix said a she ate with the others
> 
> An involuntary yawn escaped her as she finished her sentence.





"And yer dreams are all pure an innocent aye? I bet you've had a few racey ones in yer time." Duncan cackles, "...fuckin laugh...anyway Tass, what does the Coddler have te do wit some of..._those_ dreams? You ever prayed for them?" Duncan grins awaiting her answer.


----------



## soulnova (May 31, 2013)

"Well, every since I have been under the care of the Church of the Silver Mist I have always wanted to one day..." she stops herself blushing "It's hard to understand. The Dream... many of the members of my church do not agree exactly what it means. We all interpret it our own way, as we do our own dreams. They are very lax regarding this" she tries to make a reference for them to understand "I was simply taught to encourage worshipers to follow their dreams and aspire to greatness. To inspire and protect the hopes and dreams of others. That is our most important mission"


----------



## Vergil (May 31, 2013)

"Follow yer dreams eh? Sounds good te me. What's yer dream Kaylee?" He asks turning to the druid.


----------



## Muk (May 31, 2013)

Raven will get a room and put her gear away. After that she comes down again to eat with the rest of the group. Later after the dinner she'll mingle with the merchants that are around and chat with them. She'll try to get on their good side in hopes to see if she can't haggle a better price for the items tomorrow.

Profession Merchant:
1d20+1
17+1 = 18

Diplomacy:
1d20+5
8+5 = 13

Appraise:
1d20+6
6+6 = 12

Craft Smithing:
1d20+10
5+10 = 15


----------



## kluang (May 31, 2013)

Zozaria sits with the party and order food and drink.


----------



## Crossbow (May 31, 2013)

Troyce goes up to the bar by Ulyssen. "Hey, you got any absinthe back there?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 31, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "So no milk and water?"
> Ulysesn pauses to answer
> "We were just late I suppose, but I would advise all of the merchants you know to stay for the morning, they stand to make a considerable profit if they do."


"Water's in the trough out front.  Don't got no goats.  Yer welcome to try your luck with the ladies I suppose."

"Doubt any of the merchants plan to sneak away in the middle of the night, they'll still be here in the morning.  Most of them seem pretty settled."



Muk said:


> Raven will get a room and put her gear away. After  that she comes down again to eat with the rest of the group. Later after  the dinner she'll mingle with the merchants that are around and chat  with them. She'll try to get on their good side in hopes to see if she  can't haggle a better price for the items tomorrow.


Most of the merchants are more craftsman than trader hoping to sell to the adventurers that were gathering.  And like adventurers themselves most tend to be more than a little unusual.

They greet Raven warmly as a fellow craftsman and chat idly with her.  From what she can gather most of them are used to traveling and can craft in their small setups here as well as anywhere else so they'll be here for at least a few days though more than a few express disappointment or concern about the fact that adventurers keep going into the mountains but none seem to be coming back.

They also mention that the number of people arriving sharply dwindled a couple days ago.



Crossbow said:


> Troyce goes up to the bar by Ulyssen. "Hey, you got any absinthe back there?"



"Absinthe?  Don't get much call for that here."  He ducks down under the bar for a minute searching through bottles before producing a small bottle maybe half full of the green liquid.  "I can manage a glass or two, expensive stuff though.  Five gold for the glass, seven for the bottle."


----------



## Crossbow (May 31, 2013)

Troyce rubs his chin a bit. "Well, I suppose I'm in a position to splurge a bit. I'll take the whole bottle", he says, fishing out a few coins from one of his pouches. "I'm sure you'll be able to restock soon, what with the economic windfall coming to this town".


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Follow yer dreams eh? Sounds good te me. What's yer dream Kaylee?" He asks turning to the druid.


"I've heard that we have little control over what we dream. The fact that we might dream something means very little unless we're succumb to the desires in those dreams. I can tell you're already going to take this as a _sex thing_ when it's about so much more than that. I'd venture to guess that my dreams are darker than yours, Duncan. Though not in the way that you'd consider to be kinky," Beatrix said before she shoveled another forkful of potatoes into her mouth.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 31, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Water's in the trough out front.  Don't got no goats.  Yer welcome to try your luck with the ladies I suppose."
> 
> "Doubt any of the merchants plan to sneak away in the middle of the night, they'll still be here in the morning.  Most of them seem pretty settled."



"Good to know. I don't like to drink but, what is the lightest in alcohol content here and tastes good? Also do you have a nice steak here possibly?"


----------



## Vergil (May 31, 2013)

"So you're tellin me you've never ever had a racey dream? Come on lass, no-one can be that uptight. Life is about havin fun! What's the point of livin if ye haven't at least tried most things once. Then if ye don't like it, fine but at least ye've done it an you can live a life without regrets. Go on, name sonethin that ye've always wanted te do."

Duncan challenges Beatrix with a mouthful of chicken.


----------



## Kuno (May 31, 2013)

The Druid takes a room, storing her things, Kaylee then returns to the group enjoying the simple tavern fare.  "Dreams?  My dreams are simple at the moment."  She takes a bite of the warm food and chews before she continues.  "Right now my dreams consist of a hot bath, soft bed, and a good night of sleep."  Kaylee takes another bite thinking of those things.  "I should see about the first on that list."  She will ask the waitress about it.


((I assume they don't have bathrooms in their rooms.))


----------



## soulnova (May 31, 2013)

Tassara asks for warm milk to ease her sleep and a couple of cookies. Otherwise a slice of cake would be preferred. She then excuses herself and goes to her room with... the cat.

She stops and looks down at the black jaguar a little surprised she didn't think of it before. "Kathy. That's going to be your name". 

If there are any kind of baths available she will also want to bathe before going to sleep. 


((  ? ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "So you're tellin me you've never ever had a racey dream? Come on lass, no-one can be that uptight. Life is about havin fun! What's the point of livin if ye haven't at least tried most things once. Then if ye don't like it, fine but at least ye've done it an you can live a life without regrets. Go on, name sonethin that ye've always wanted te do."
> 
> Duncan challenges Beatrix with a mouthful of chicken.


"Fine then. I wish I could kill simply on the merit that I knew someone was evil. Whether they surrendered or laid down arms or not matters very little. I've a god-given ability to detect evil in others so why let those who would willfully seek to harm others for their selfish goals walk away from any place that they might be? And really, I feel that the laws obstruct good more than they aid it. Were the law truly just it wouldn't allow evil to operate so comfortably within it's bounds," Beatrix said before she took a drink. 

"Perhaps this isn't the kind of thing you expected of me," she said finally. "Sexual desires are an inborn thing, Duncan. Every living beast has them. The things that truly make me different are the ones I am telling you now. They're things that people take blindly as how the world is, but I don't think it has to be that way."


----------



## Vergil (May 31, 2013)

"Hm, a bath sounds great! Mind if I join in? After all we're like family aye?"

Duncan says with a hopeful smile


Duncan turns to Beatrix rubbing his chin and nodding, "Well shit, why not try an do somethn about it? Make a big group of you guys and challenge the laws of the land? I'm sure folk would get behind ye, as long as ye didn't try and eliminate ALL evil. A wee bit adds a bit of spice te life don't ye think?


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 31, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce rubs his chin a bit. "Well, I suppose I'm in a position to splurge a bit. I'll take the whole bottle", he says, fishing out a few coins from one of his pouches. "I'm sure you'll be able to restock soon, what with the economic windfall coming to this town".


The bartender collects his pay and slides over the bottle and a small empty glass.




Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Good to know. I  don't like to drink but, what is the lightest in alcohol content here  and tastes good? Also do you have a nice steak here possibly?"


"Up to you but drinking water's no way to live."  He fills a mug from one of the kegs behind the bar, "well watered wine for the little lady.  We got some good cuts of meat, happy to serve you up a plate."




Kuno said:


> The Druid takes a room, storing her things, Kaylee  then returns to the group enjoying the simple tavern fare.  "Dreams?  My  dreams are simple at the moment."  She takes a bite of the warm food  and chews before she continues.  "Right now my dreams consist of a hot  bath, soft bed, and a good night of sleep."  Kaylee takes another bite  thinking of those things.  "I should see about the first on that list."   She will ask the waitress about it.
> 
> 
> ((I assume they don't have bathrooms in their rooms.))


"Oh aye, we got a fine copper tub upstairs.  Six coppers and we'll fill it up for you with nice hot water."

((In big cities expensive inns probably have private baths in suites, "common" inns won't.  Most decent sized cities would also have bathhouses if you prefer a more spa treatment.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Hm, a bath sounds great! Mind if I join in? After all we're like family aye?"
> 
> Duncan says with a hopeful smile
> 
> ...



"Eliminating all evil is a fool's errand. There's no need to go searching for evil in every nook and cranny out there, plenty of it sits in front of our eyes. Sure you can slay the odd bandit, but why concentrate on that. There's entire evil organizations out there at work. Tassara spoke of one earlier when we were talking about the Restless Night worshipers. That's the kind of thing that should be sought out and purged."


----------



## Muk (May 31, 2013)

"You know," Raven talks with the merchants, "I just managed to get back from that Zakur person. He's not that bad of a person, and the errand he sends you in isn't that difficult either. Just a few frog peoples and the occasional meat eating larva on your way. Oh and there is this fungus that's inside the cave and the evil ritual of candle and fiery flesh doom.

But really the most dangerous part of the errand are the fungus and it's zombies. But we cleared the path to the soul water well so it should be easy pezy to reach it now.

I tell you want, you raise me 30% on everything I sell, and in exchange I'll draw you up a map for the cave inside and tell you how to get rid of the fungus inside the cave."

Raven is buttering up a sweet deal for tomorrow. "I bet you can sell this info to any potential new adventure for a far better price than you are paying me for the items I'd be selling."

Diplomacy:
1d20+5
16+5 = 21

Craft:
1d20+10
17+10 = 27

Appraise:
1d20+6
7+6 = 13


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 31, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Up to you but drinking water's no way to live."  He fills a mug from one of the kegs behind the bar, "well watered wine for the little lady.  We got some good cuts of meat, happy to serve you up a plate."


Ulysesn gives two platinum pieces to the bartender
"For the drink,your best cut of meat cooked well done,all of the rumors you have heard, and for you to not call me lady."


----------



## Vergil (May 31, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Eliminating all evil is a fool's errand. There's no need to go searching for evil in every nook and cranny out there, plenty of it sits in front of our eyes. Sure you can slay the odd bandit, but why concentrate on that. There's entire evil organizations out there at work. Tassara spoke of one earlier when we were talking about the Restless Night worshipers. That's the kind of thing that should be sought out and purged."



Sounds like a fine dream lass, if ye need a hand wi these evil organisations then let me know. In fact, I'm gonna see if there are any organisations right now!"

Duncan walks to the barman, "I'm in the mood te get rid of some evil, where can I find the biggest troublemaker here so I can beat some sense into him or her?"


----------



## Crossbow (May 31, 2013)

Troyce politely slides the cup back and pockets the bottle. "Say, does anyone know where Tass went?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2013)

Her eyes followed Duncan as he ran off to the other side of the room where the bar was. She could barely make his voice out over the general sounds of the bar. "And I just sent Duncan off to start a bar fight..." Beatrix stood up with her plate a glass. "I'm going to go get a room and finish this in there. I don't really feel like watching someone get another crossbow bolt in the leg over a pub brawl nor do I want anyone to be thrown through my food. Good night, all," Beatrix slid out from behind the table and made her way off toward the room with her fear. 

((I'm leaving the house for the day so I figured that she might as well give an excuse for her absence))


----------



## Kuno (May 31, 2013)

Before Kaylee could answer Duncan he went running away.  Bidding good night to Beatrix, Kaylee paid the waitress for the hot bath and went to retrieve her bathing supplies.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 31, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn gives two platinum pieces to the bartender
> "For the drink,your best cut of meat cooked well done,all of the rumors you have heard, and for you to not call me lady."





Vergil said:


> Sounds like a fine dream lass, if ye need a hand wi these evil organisations then let me know. In fact, I'm gonna see if there are any organisations right now!"
> 
> Duncan walks to the barman, "I'm in the mood te get rid of some evil, where can I find the biggest troublemaker here so I can beat some sense into him or her?"



"If you intend to start a fight do it outside Duncan, at least you won't be drunk this time."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 31, 2013)

Muk said:


> Raven is buttering up a sweet deal for tomorrow. "I bet you can sell this info to any potential new adventure for a far better price than you are paying me for the items I'd be selling."


A few of the merchants seem interested.  A woman dressed in rough leathers sits forward at Raven's offer, "what sort of things are you selling?  I might throw something in for a map I could sell later."  A handful of others seem interested in the prospect but no one will commit without knowing more.




Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn gives two platinum pieces to the bartender
> "For the drink,your best cut of meat cooked well done,all of the rumors you have heard, and for you to not call me lady."


The bartender's demeanor changes dramatically at the sight of the platinum, to cool and all business.  He calls back to the kitchen to start some food then turns back to Ulysesn.

"Rumors, well, most of the rumors concern mines in the area, which ones have struck new veins, which ones have been drying up lately.  The merchants do bring news from outside from time to time."  He taps his lip thinking, "lets see, some sort of scuffle's going on in the capital, one of the knights causing grief.  Haven't heard details, probably some slight of honor, those tend to blow over pretty quick."

His eyes widen as if suddenly remembering something, "oh yeah, a lot of the merchants are pissed, apparently the smelters in Yrtnevoc are having problems.  They're still buying ore but the amount of metal they're producing has dropped dramatically.  Some sort of worker issues they say.  'Course the merchants think they're just trying to mess with prices."

"If you're looking for news from father away, let's see."  He thinks for a moment, "Aurum is hiring mercenaries, apparently the Wilds are getting, well, wilder.  The shining walls still hold of course but they apparently are looking to bolster the defenders.  Orc troubles I think they said."

"Eomr is apparently gearing up for another wave of evangelizing, even had one of their clerics through here the other day, didn't stay but a few hours though.  Looking to call all the faithful back for a ceremony for a new  high priest."

"Naisrep's been quiet.  Normal saber rattling in the South but honestly fighting's been rather low of late."

"Haven't heard anything from Ylati, I imagine they're all too busy being stuck up with themselves."



Vergil said:


> Duncan walks to the barman, "I'm in the mood te get rid of some evil,  where can I find the biggest troublemaker here so I can beat some sense  into him or her?"


The barkeep darkens, "no fighting today, keep won't stand for it.  Some uppity adventurer got into a scuffle with Eagorn gods-rest-his-soul two days ago.  Big lug thought it was in good fun but the other guy, some little wirey guy, killed him with his bare hands.  Two quick punches drove the air out of Eagorn then he kicked him right in the throat.  No chance to even call for a cleric."

"You want to try to hunt him down be my guest, I imagine he ran off though, either on the fools errand in the mountain or back where he came from."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 31, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Rumors, well, most of the rumors concern mines in the area, which ones have struck new veins, which ones have been drying up lately.  The merchants do bring news from outside from time to time."  He taps his lip thinking, "lets see, some sort of scuffle's going on in the capital, one of the knights causing grief.  Haven't heard details, probably some slight of honor, those tend to blow over pretty quick."
> 
> His eyes widen as if suddenly remembering something, "oh yeah, a lot of the merchants are pissed, apparently the smelters in Yrtnevoc are having problems.  They're still buying ore but the amount of metal they're producing has dropped dramatically.  Some sort of worker issues they say.  'Course the merchants think they're just trying to mess with prices."
> 
> ...


"You know we did kill about 8 orcs not to long ago. Pretty tough too. I suggest the town stays on it's toes they weren't that far away."
Ulysesn sighs tapping the bar
" Yrtnevoc huh? That doesn't sound very good, it might have to do with the magebane, that knight,the wilds, all of this other stuff. Someone has to do something about it don't you think?"


> The barkeep darkens, "no fighting today, keep won't stand for it.  Some uppity adventurer got into a scuffle with Eagorn gods-rest-his-soul two days ago.  Big lug thought it was in good fun but the other guy, some little wirey guy, killed him with his bare hands.  Two quick punches drove the air out of Eagorn then he kicked him right in the throat.  No chance to even call for a cleric."
> 
> "You want to try to hunt him down be my guest, I imagine he ran off though, either on the fools errand in the mountain or back where he came from."


"And people got mad at me for stopping a bar fight by shooting someone in the leg with a bolt."


----------



## Vergil (May 31, 2013)

Duncan strokes his chin, "Ha! sounds like a murderin scumbag te me! I shall avenge his death! They shall call me the masked avenger....I need a mask....."

Duncan went about trying to find a mask and tried to fashion one in his room at the inn, but then started feeling sleepy and collapsed.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 31, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You know we did kill about 8 orcs not to long ago. Pretty tough too. I suggest the town stays on it's toes they weren't that far away."
> Ulysesn sighs tapping the bar
> " Yrtnevoc huh? That doesn't sound very good, it might have to do with the magebane, that knight,the wilds, all of this other stuff. Someone has to do something about it don't you think?"


"I make it me business not to get involved in things like that.  I just serve the drinks, I'm sure they'll all work out eventually, everything always does right?"




Unlosing Ranger said:


> "And people got mad at me for stopping a bar fight by shooting someone in the leg with a bolt."


A click of realization flashes on the bartenders face then he looks down at the coins before leaning close and speaking softly, "It was you that shot Eagorn?  You might be carefully where you say that, the watch probably wouldn't mind finding you either."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 31, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I make it me business not to get involved in things like that.  I just serve the drinks, I'm sure they'll all work out eventually, everything always does right?"
> 
> A click of realization flashes on the bartenders face then he looks down at the coins before leaning close and speaking softly, "It was you that shot Eagorn?  You might be carefully where you say that, the watch probably wouldn't mind finding you either."


 Ulysesn whispers back
"The man is dead now, but the watch would go after me? Hell the reason I shot him in the leg was so he wouldn't get anyone killed on top of that his leg was fully healed. But he goes and does it again anyway."
Ulysesn shakes his head back and forth in disgust 

Ulysesn pulls out 30 gold this time and gives it to the bartender
"I'd like for you to rent out a room for me and to spread a rumor once we leave town I suggest you remember it."
Ulysesn leans closely to the bartender
"The rumor is there is a certain group of adventures close to killing the magebane." 
Ulysesn winks and leans back to where he was
"Now can you lead me to my room?"


----------



## Crossbow (May 31, 2013)

Troyce grimaces at the mention of the Emor clergy. He makes a mental note to swipe some harder alcohol from Duncan later, assuming he hasn't already downed everything he's got a hold of.

He waits for Ulyssen to finish his drama before clearing his throat. "I said, does anyone know where Tass is right now? I need might need to talk to her about something".


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 31, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce grimaces at the mention of the Emor clergy. He makes a mental note to swipe some harder alcohol from Duncan later, assuming he hasn't already downed everything he's got a hold of.
> 
> He waits for Ulyssen to finish his drama before clearing his throat. "I said, does anyone know where Tass is right now? I need might need to talk to her about something".



"Probably in that room, I dunno."
Ulysesn points randomly to one of the rooms without looking
((he pointed to the room with the copper bathtub ))


----------



## Muk (May 31, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> A few of the merchants seem interested.  A woman dressed in rough leathers sits forward at Raven's offer, "what sort of things are you selling?  I might throw something in for a map I could sell later."  A handful of others seem interested in the prospect but no one will commit without knowing more.



"Well, mostly adventuring gear and the odd items needed for surviving and adventure. Like armor and weapons and some other oddities. I think we may even have some 'stones' the mages use for magics with us, but I am not sure if they are willing to sell them."

"I'll get the boys to polish up the gear, make it all shiny if you want." Raven whispers into the woman's ear. "I bet it fetches a nice resell value if they are all shiny and glowing, the gear I mean."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 31, 2013)

Upon arriving at the inn, Drell purchases a room and some food, taking the food to his room as early as possible. He removes twelve sheets of paper and a quill from his pack and sets to writing the following messages to each of his former classmates.

_Dear [name],

This is Drell. I realize it has been quite some time since we last spoke, but I have a question I need to ask of you. A friend of mine is searching for a mage, like us, perhaps an unexperienced wizard, by now. A young man, of middling height, with a faint, yet distinct scar below his left eye. He wears spectacles. My friend believes that this young man is seeking tutelage from great mages.

If you have any information regarding this young man, I would appreciate it. I have been travelling, and have recently come about quite a large sum of money - I'm sure we could work something out.

Hope to hear from you soon,
Drell D'Harron_

With that done, he stacks the letters by his bed and gets ready for sleep. He wants to wake up early tomorrow - lots of things to buy, and letters to mail.


----------



## Crossbow (May 31, 2013)

"Screw it, there's time to talk tomorrow. I'm settling in for the night".


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 31, 2013)

Hayao had retired for the night to his room after the conversations about law and dreams died out, finding he didn't have much else to do after that point.  Though the conversation did spark a slight glint in his eye as it continued, it was probably nothing.  Just the light catching his lenses, or something, surely...

And so the elf drifted up the stairs after bidding everyone good night, meditating on the nature of the moon for a quarter hour, and then drifting off to sleep.


----------



## Kuno (May 31, 2013)

After her long bath, Kaylee settles in bed for the night, Brox lays in front of the door.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 31, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Well, mostly adventuring gear and the odd items needed for surviving and adventure. Like armor and weapons and some other oddities. I think we may even have some 'stones' the mages use for magics with us, but I am not sure if they are willing to sell them."
> 
> "I'll get the boys to polish up the gear, make it all shiny if you want." Raven whispers into the woman's ear. "I bet it fetches a nice resell value if they are all shiny and glowing, the gear I mean."



One of the merchants perks up, "I run through a lot of adventuring supplies.  weapons and armor always turns around well -- if it's in good condition.  And precious stones are safer to travel with too.  Tell you what, bring it by my stall in the morning if everything checks out I'll give you 10% more for it.  I'll also give you a 5% discount on anything you buy from me, that work for you?"


----------



## Muk (May 31, 2013)

"Gimme 23%, I got a ton of stones that need unloading," Raven says staring into her eye.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 31, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn whispers back
> "The man is dead now, but the watch would go after me? Hell the reason I shot him in the leg was so he wouldn't get anyone killed on top of that his leg was fully healed. But he goes and does it again anyway."
> Ulysesn shakes his head back and forth in disgust
> 
> ...



"Someone slights your honor you ought to have a right to defend it.  Don't know how the nobles do it but down here with us common folk?  Well it ain't the only way but a fist fight solves a lot of problems.  But there are rules you know, one on one, no weapons, and the point isn't to kill just come off on top.  Using weapons isn't kosher.  Not as bad as killing someone of course."

The bartender takes the coins, "good to hear, I'll let people know.  Could use some good news to chat about too."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 31, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Gimme 23%, I got a ton of stones that need unloading," Raven says staring into her eye.


"I can do 14%, anything more than that and I won't make anything in return."  The merchant gives a slight shrug, "best I can do for you, one craftsman to another."


----------



## Muk (May 31, 2013)

"Alright, you got a deal," Raven stretches out her hand for a handshake. "I'll bring over the gear first thing in the morning and make the boys polish it up if you like."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 31, 2013)

After being led to his room Ulysesn goes to sleep for the night


----------



## Muk (May 31, 2013)

If nothing else happens Raven will also go to her room and take her well earned rest. Once morning comes, she'll wake up and gather the party to discuss the selling of their loot.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 31, 2013)

Everyone eventually finds their beds and the night is, thankfully, uneventful.  By the time dawn comes the Inn staff is already cooking breakfast and the town is starting to get ready for the day's work.

*Experience Get:
*Ulysesn - 1040
Raven - 940
Duncan - 690
Tassara - 840
Drell - 790
Kaylee - 640
Beatrix - 890
Zozaria - 690
Troyce - 800
Hayao - 690

Go ahead and post your shopping lists and anything you want to do for the day.  Most things you can afford should be available (though animals might be hard to come by in numbers).


----------



## soulnova (May 31, 2013)

Back in her room Tassara prepares herself to sleep when she turns around and she sees the big cat already lounging on the bed.

"Kathy, no, you sleep here. See?" she places the wool cloak on the floor. The cat looks away uninterested and yawns, lowering her head and turning around showing up her belly. "Nonono, no cats on the bed. That was Brother Menik's first rule. C'mon" she tries to pull down the cat from the bed. _"c'moooon"_ 

Sadly, the cat is too heavy for her to move. Kathy flails back and forth on her back against the mattress and then rubs her head against the pillow. "Oh no. The pillow is mine"  Tassara takes the pillow away and the cat growls not very amused.

"Would you at least move to the other side!?" Tassara pushes her and Kathy rolls away against the wall. "Thank you"  

Kathy almost appears to roll her eyes as Tassara tries to accommodate herself on her side of the bed.  Her human will need to understand a few things, but she can let this one slip.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 31, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Everyone eventually finds their beds and the night is, thankfully, uneventful.  By the time dawn comes the Inn staff is already cooking breakfast and the town is starting to get ready for the day's work.
> Go ahead and post your shopping lists and anything you want to do for the day.  Most things you can afford should be available (though animals might be hard to come by in numbers).


Ulysesn will search for a mithral shirt to replace his current armor and a repeating crossbow.
If he can't find a mithral shirt he will settle for a normal chain shirt.
He will also look for adventuring essentials that will be useful no matter what the party has. (like say two party members have a pot there is no real need for 2, but more rope never hurts)

Ulysesn wakes up with energy after finally sleeping in a proper bed and having a proper meal.
"Poofftt. I need a bath. Maybe the barkeep can set one up for me before I go out?"
after putting his clothes back on Ulysesn goes downstairs where the bartender is.
"What do you have for breakfast barkeep?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 31, 2013)

The bartender is hard at work making the common room ready for the day.  At Ulysesn's request he'll dispatch someone to set a bath up for him.  "Eggs and sausage, good energy for the road.  Have a seat, I'll set you up a plate, no charge for a good customer like yourself."

((Mithral Chain shirts are available from the vendors outside.  As for "adventuring essentials" you'll have to be more specific though most adventuring gear is plentifully available))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 31, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The bartender is hard at work making the common room ready for the day.  At Ulysesn's request he'll dispatch someone to set a bath up for him.  "Eggs and sausage, good energy for the road.  Have a seat, I'll set you up a plate, no charge for a good customer like yourself."



"Thanks, I know that the smaller towns need the money, especially an important establishment in it like yours."
Ulysesn yawns
"Seems I'm the first one awake. I imagine they might eat you out of house and home once they wake up now that they have their energy back."
He waits for breakfast.


----------



## kluang (May 31, 2013)

Zozaria sells his stones

Citrine (50 gp)
Lapis Lazuli (11 gp)
Obsidian (10 gp)

(Moogle how many gold do I have? I keep taking my share of the gold loot but I dunno how much)


----------



## soulnova (May 31, 2013)

Tassara wakes up with a black paw on her face. "mpf... Kpmfy... Kathy" the cat yawns and stretch itself in ways Tassara wishes she could.

"Get up sweetie. Time to get some new armor!" Tassara will sell her armor and her buckler and get herself the following:

Selling
Scale Mail 25gp
Buckler 2.5 gp
+27.5 gp


Masterwork Lamellar (horn) 250 gp	+5 AC	+3Dex	–3 penalty	
Darkwood Buckler 203 gp 	   +1 AC  // -0 penalty

Saddlebags	4 gp
Healer Kit 50gp
Veterinarian Kit 10gp
Flint and Steel 1 gp
Tindertwig 1gp



She will pay with the Oppal (500gp) and the rest in silver (190 sp)

"Alright Kathy, just hold still. Yes... don't... wait... don't, they are not for munching. Ack. There!"  Tassara finally manages to get the saddlebags on the cat. "Phew!"

Additionally she will buy
10 Wandermeal 1 sp
2 Trail Rations 1gp


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 31, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Thanks, I know that the smaller towns need the money, especially an important establishment in it like yours."
> Ulysesn yawns
> "Seems I'm the first one awake. I imagine they might eat you out of house and home once they wake up now that they have their energy back."
> He waits for breakfast.


After eating breakfast and taking a bath; Ulysesn decides to dip into the party' s raw  gold bank to find that it is painfully low. 
Ulysesn waits for raven to wake up and sell everything the party has to be able to buy what he wants.


----------



## Muk (Jun 1, 2013)

"Alright, morning Missy," Raven says after eating her breakfast and coming to her vendor. She's pulling her cart since all the loot is rather unhandy to carry in two hands.

"These are the goods to be sold." (See )

"Here's the map I promised, and you should stock up on acid bombs. The mold and fungus are immune to fire and ice, so only acid will melt it away."

"And here is my list of items I'll need."

healing belt 750
oil of magic weapon x 2 100
potion of remove fear x 2 100
potion of remove paralysis x1 300

"Thanks for doing business with you."


----------



## kluang (Jun 1, 2013)

"Nice. I like that mithril chain shirt. How much is it?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 1, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Alright, morning Missy," Raven says after eating her breakfast and coming to her vendor. She's pulling her cart since all the loot is rather unhandy to carry in two hands.
> 
> "These are the goods to be sold." (See )
> 
> ...


After watching Raven load up her cart and selling everything in it he walks ups to her.
"I need 1450 gp to buy several things to get ready."
Ulysesn pulls out his pouch.
"If you don't mind Raven."


----------



## Muk (Jun 1, 2013)

"Sure, her ya go." Raven drops him a bag of 29 lbs of god piece. "Enjoy it."


----------



## kluang (Jun 1, 2013)

Zozaria walks to Raven. "I need that mithril chain shirt from that vendor. How much gold is it? And you can have my sword cane."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 1, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Sure, her ya go." Raven drops him a bag of 29 lbs of god piece. "Enjoy it."



"Pretty heavy..."
Ulysesn spends 1,350 gp on a Mithral Shirt and repeating crossbow.
He then goes to the inn and equips them giving the appearance of mithral mesh on top of the forest green of his shirt.
He then loads the repeating crossbow fully with 5 bolts so its ready for battle.
Now he exits the inn and sells his old quilt armor and crossbow for 67 gp and 5 silvers.
Ulysesn now has 5 pp, 477gp, 305sp left

"Now what else should I spend it on? Oh that's right essentials, I wasn't that well prepared last time." 
Ulysesn goes on a shopping spree to replace his inadequate gear

Compass 	10 gp
Heatstone(x2) 	40 gp
Rope, silk (50 ft.)  10 gp
Air bladder 	1 sp
3 dark flares 3 gp
20 elven Rations, Elven Trail 40 gp
Masterwork backpack 50 gp
Waterskin 	1 gp
Bandolier Price 5 sp
Canteen 2 gp
Bedroll Price 1 sp
Blanket 5 sp
Torch, everburning 	110 gp
Sash, Adventurer's 	20 gp

5 pp, 191 gp, 293 sp left

He keeps the winter gear and gives his old backway away free of charge and begins arranging some of the items carefully away from each other and neatly into the masterwork backpack,Adventurer's sash and Bandolier.
Now Ulysesn makes his way over to the inn and enters
"Barkeep can you fill my Canteen and water skin with that really watered down alcohol? "


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 1, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Thanks for doing business with you."


"You get more bring them back, always can use more stock."



kluang said:


> "Nice. I like that mithril chain shirt. How much is it?"


"1350 gold, the finest craftsmanship I assure you.  As light as the air but stronger than steel you won't be disappointed!"




Unlosing Ranger said:


> Now Ulysesn makes his way over to the inn and enters
> "Barkeep can you fill my Canteen and water skin with that really watered down alcohol? "


"Sure thing."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 1, 2013)

Duncan wakes up and prepares his spells with his familiar. Apparently he's a witch now and preparing the spells with his familiar was an strange experience. The owl acted like somewhat of a mentor, prompting the name Professor Pericles (). He uses his spellcraft ability to try and learn the spells in the scrolls.

Spellcraft Darkness:
1d20+14
4+14 = 18

Spell Craft Suggestion:
1d20+14
6+14 = 20

Having gone through a few of them he decides to offer Protection from chaos to Beatrix and Endure elements to Kaylee. If they have no use for it then he will ask Raven to sell them for him.

Soon Duncan washed, took some breakfast and bought a few things, mostly just topping up his supplies and items for his magic.

10 Oil
10 Rations
(55sp)

Checks to see if they have

Tree Feather Token (400gp)
Crystal of return (least) (300gp)


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 1, 2013)

Drell wakes up, gets his share of the money, and sets out.

First thing he does is find 11 couriers, giving them each a letter intended for one of his classmates. (He gives one of them two, as the classmates are twins and likely travelling together.) Each letter also has a description of the person it's adressed to, as well as Drell's best guess at their location (which shouldn't be particularly accurate, but whatever). He gives each courier 4 gold pieces, for the trip there and back, totaling to 44 gp.

He then goes out and buys the supplies that he needs to figure out the formulae from his past lives. He purchases an Alchemy Kit (25 gp) a travelling forumla book (10 gp) and masterwork artisans tools (55 gp) which totals out at 90 gp.

He casts *Unseen Servant* to carry his things, because what's the point of being a reality bending wizard if you can't get an invisible guy to carry your stuff? 

He also buys a simple wizard's hat, to cultivate that aura of wizardlyness. [x] (1 sp) and restocks on adventuring essentials such as food (let's call it an even 10 gp) He sells his longbow and arrows for 38 gp

He returns to his room, where he sets everything up, transcribes all useful formulae into his book, and brews his cognatagen and extracts. He then sets about brewing two potions of Feather Fall, for emergencies (50 gp). In total, he's spent 145 gp and 1 sp.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 1, 2013)

"So, I heard someone wanted to talk to me last night? Sorry I couldn't attend to you, but I really needed to have a good rest" Tassara tells the party. "I'll be at the Inn if you need me"

She goes and sits on a table at the inn as she gets her breakfast and scribes some scrolls.

x2 Lesser Restoration 150 gp
Gentle Repose 75 gp


----------



## Kuno (Jun 1, 2013)

Waking up, Kaylee stretches glad to have rest in the soft bed for the night but already yearning for the forest.  Getting up she will head down and have breakfast before setting out to buy some supplies.

Hawk – 18gp
Training kit – 17gp - This kit includes a falconry gauntlet, Tiny cage, training whip, and 2 days' worth of bird feed. 
Feed – bird – 5dys – 20cp
Feed – Carnivore -  5dys – 20cp
Mule – 8gp
Cart – 15gp
Rations – 5dys - 20sp

58gp - 20sp - 40cp  Spent

Kaylee will also see if there isn't something more 'powerful' or 'magical' to replace her quarterstaff and/or sling (one handed preferably.)


----------



## Muk (Jun 1, 2013)

Having done her shopping, Raven will look to find a place to rent for some smith crafting. She'll setup her clay furnace and her anvil as well as her new masterwork artisan gears.

(Craft Smith Take 10= 23 for day 1 and 2)

She goes ahead and smelt a Damascus steel ingot by encasing iron ingot, coal, glass shards and sand in a air tight clay pot. Heating the furnace up to an extreme fire, she continues to control the flame and heat for a long time. 

Finally as the firewood and coal slowly die out, her ingot is ready and she hammers away at the ingot shaping it into a single long blade.

She adds a fuller to the blade (mw component, -20% weight) , allowing her to widen the blade without hurting its stability or integrity. It allows her to reduce the weight, too.

She keeps hammering, forging and reheating the blade until it has taken a shape she is satisfied with. In a single bed filled with oil she shocks her fullblade into its final form. 

Lifting the blade out of the oil, some flames dance alongside the blade. Puffing away the flames she examines her blade carefully. It survived the cooling process without any flaws. The blade is ready to be sharpened.

She leaves the sharpening and polishing for tomorrow.

The next morning she goes ahead and sharpen and polishes her new fullblade.

(32lb, 180gp materials spend)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 1, 2013)

Kuno said:


> Kaylee will also see if there isn't something more 'powerful' or 'magical' to replace her quarterstaff and/or sling (one handed preferably.)



((By raw rules you could get masterwork weapons are 300gp, a scimitar or sling, these would grant a +1 to hit with them.  Magic weapons start at 2000gp above that.  Alternately you could get a wand of frostbite or something like that with 50 charges for 750gp))

While she's looking around she comes across a gnome running a small stand outside of a tent.  When she walks by the gnome perks up and addresses her, "looking for some bank in your life miss?  Nothing better than a little practical alchemy!"  The table in front of him is covered with various vials and containers however she notices a number of small globes about the size of sling bullets.

((Could I also get a perception check from you if you would?))


----------



## Kuno (Jun 1, 2013)

"Interesting..."  Kaylee stops and looks down at the stuff.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+12:
17,+12
Total:29


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 1, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "Interesting..."  Kaylee stops and looks down at the stuff.
> 
> Perception:
> Roll(1d20)+12:
> ...



"Ah the energy globes?  Wonderful choice, Wonderful choice!"  He waves his hand over the selection, each of the small glass globes is filled with some sort of liquid.  "Similar to alchemical fire, but a different formula.  Throw them with your hand or a sling and they react with the air.  Not quite as big a blast as a full flask but it's my own formula much cheaper."

While the gnome talks Kaylee catches a glimpse of a small cat prowling by.  Normally not noteworthy however this cat wears miniature saddle-bags and little padded shoes.  It heads around the back of the tent sniffing around the edge of the ground.

The gnome gestures at various colors, "fire, as traditional.  Acid, bottled lightning, liquid frost.  Anything your heart desires.  Only five gold each, I assure you no one can match my price!"

((Mechanically it's sling ammunition, 1d4 blunt damage plus 1d4 of the appropriate energy damage.  No splash effect.))


----------



## Kuno (Jun 1, 2013)

"I would probably spend a good amount on these wonderful creations, though I might be willing to spend a little more if you might be able to lower your price, or throw in a few extra things?"  Kaylee smiles at the gnome as she looks over his wares.  Her eyes do flit back and forth between him and the cat.  "What an interesting creature.  I've never seen a cat wearing saddle bags."  She says quietly and chuckles.

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+8:
16,+8
Total:24

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+12:
6,+12
Total:18  (Watching the cat.)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 1, 2013)

"Ah, t,t,t,t" the gnome clicks his tongue considering.  "A most enterprising young lady you are.  I'm afraid I can't budge on the price.  Maybe we can help each other?"  The gnome is interrupted by the sound of tinkling glass within his tent, "one moment if you will please?  I have something brewing."  

He ducks into the tent for a moment and the sound stops.  About a minute later he emerges holding two other small globes.

Superficially they're similar to the others, obviously intended to be sling ammunition, "these are a new formula, they should release a shockwave of energy when they hit.  Only I haven't had a chance to test the formula.  If you could take them and test them in the field so to speak?  Return and tell me the results it would aid me dramatically."

"If you agree you can have these two free of charge"

Kaylee spies the cat creeping around the other side of the tent, it's obviously focusing on keeping out of sight.  It seems particularly concerned with the gnome who doesn't seem to notice the cat.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 1, 2013)

"Hmm..."  Kaylee thinks for a moment then nods.  "Very well my small friend.  I will test this out and will take..."  She looks at the other pieces.  "10 each of the four elements."  She will give him 200gp for fire, acid, bottled lightning, and the liquid frost.  "And, kind Sir.  Do you have some other amazing thing that...well...say someone else might like to get their hands on?"

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+12:
20,+12
Total:32

Depending on his answer:

If she can tell he is being truthful she will ask/tell him about the cat.  "There seems to be something prowling around your tent.  Shall we see why?"

Handle Animal:
Roll(1d20)+11:
20,+11
Total:31  ((  I am so going to fail rolls when I really need them.))

If he is lying Kaylee will try to follow the cat, curious on what it is up to.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 1, 2013)

"I have all manner of alchemical goods and ingredients available, if you can explain what you're looking for I'm sure I can help accommodate."  The gnome doesn't seem to be lying to Kaylee.  His tent/stall is a little more secretive than most of the other merchants though whether that is due to the nature of his goods, his personality, or something else Kaylee can't say.

"A cat you say?  There has been something clawing at my tent the past few days.  I put some foul stench down to try and drive it away, I figured that would be sufficient.  I imagine he smells something tasty amongst my ingredients, I can't imagine why a cat would prefer to harass me rather than a place selling food though."  Kaylee is sure he's defensive about something at this point.

The cat doesn't respond at all to Kaylee's advances, it keeps a distance carefully observing the area.  Her druidic training says this is not normal behavior in ways other than garb.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 1, 2013)

"I seriously doubt that food is what it is after."  Kaylee eyes the cat.  "Besides, if it is wearing saddlebags and shoes, I doubt it is a creature that is scrounging for a meal."  Kaylee casts speak to animals and tries to talk to the cat.

To the Cat:
*Spoiler*: __ 




"Is there something you are after little friend?  Do you seek something special from this gnome?"  She will not approach the creature.  "Or is your companion after something in particular here.  May I be of assistance?"

Handle Animal:
Roll(1d20)+11:
9,+11
Total:20  Trying not to spook the cat.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 1, 2013)

The gnome sniffs loudly, "well whatever it is it might as well look elsewhere, this is my store not some begging hall."

The cat darts backwards as Kaylee speaks at first apparently surprised.  It keeps its distance but responds (in catanese) "Mistress Nissa is inside!  Mistress Nissa needs help, she is scared and doesn't come out.  Mistress Nissa went to fetch nectar from the big flower, flower closed around her.  Then the big-one-of-the-forest (Gnome) came and took the flower with Mistress Nissa in it!  Running-hunter-of-the-shadows followed for days but the big-one-of-the-forest was faster and it took many days to catch up."

"You help Mistress Nissa?"

The gnome, not privy to the conversation, coughs politely, "I thank you for your business but why don't you take your friend there and move along?  Talking with animals in the street is a good way to make people nervous.  I'm sure the cat would prefer some nice sardines or something."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 1, 2013)

Nodding at the cat, Kaylee's curiosity is piqued.  "Do you have any flowers by chance?"  Kaylee ignores the dismissal he had given her.  "Something that you might collect nectar from?  Or a larger bloom?"  Kaylee will ask the cat what color the flower is if the gnome asks for more information then tell him.  "I might even willing to pay you for this item.  Nice to have raw ingrediants."  She smiles sweetly at the gnome hoping to keep the conversation civil, wondering as to why this cat is so distressed and exactly who Mistress Nissa is and why she was in a flower.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 1, 2013)

The gnome looks confused for a moment before a glimmer of understanding passes his face.  He then responds coolly, "like all alchemists I have a number of different plant-based components.  Nectar, petals, sap.  I'm afraid I don't carry whole flowers, the precise nature of my work is improved by separating ingredients as quickly as possible.  I'm also not in the business of selling my raw ingredients, they're worth far more when processed."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 1, 2013)

"Really?  I'm sure a gnome of your stature would be willing to part with this particular flower for a sum.  Or is there something else about this that I should know about?  Are you aware of sort of 'power' this thing has?"  Kaylee steps back a few feet, eyes narrowing, and begins rolling one of the 'special' orbs the gnome gave to her hand.  "I'm thinking that I will send my cat in there to retrieve it and you will still come out with some gold.  What do you think?"  She will then hold up the ball.  "I wonder exactly what this thing might do..."

Intimidate:
Roll(1d20)+8:
18,+8
Total:26


----------



## kluang (Jun 1, 2013)

Zozaria takes his share of money and bought a 

mithril chain shirt 1350gp
Boots, fire-resistant 20gp

"Do you have a cloak that come along with a hood?" ask Zozaria and the vendor nods. 
Reversible cloak with hood 20gp
Backpack, common 2gp
Tabard 5gp

He then went back to his room and changes his cloth. He sells his 

leather armor 10gp
patchwork cloak 5gp

and then join the group at the bar and give his gold to Raven. (600gp)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 1, 2013)

After returning to the inn Ulysesn sets his things down in his room
"I should probably give a few of these things to everyone when we meet back up."
Ulysesn then goes to the bar
and talks to the barkeep
"I'm going out for a bit to check up on some of my friends; make sure no one runs off with my stuff will you?"
Ulysesn exits the bar and starts looking around for party members that might be running around in the market.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 1, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "Really?  I'm sure a gnome of your stature would be willing to part with this particular flower for a sum.  Or is there something else about this that I should know about?  Are you aware of sort of 'power' this thing has?"  Kaylee steps back a few feet, eyes narrowing, and begins rolling one of the 'special' orbs the gnome gave to her hand.  "I'm thinking that I will send my cat in there to retrieve it and you will still come out with some gold.  What do you think?"  She will then hold up the ball.  "I wonder exactly what this thing might do..."
> 
> Intimidate:
> Roll(1d20)+8:
> ...


The gnome cowers at the thought for a moment, "you'd blow us all up for a couple of--."  He stops and catches himself reburking Kaylee, "what exactly do you think will happen if you drop that here?"  He gestures to the stocks on the table between them, "blow my display inventory up, probably catch my stocks as well.  Anything you might be looking to steal from me would be destroyed at all, assuming you live to try."

"Now are you going to take your 'friend' and leave or do I need to call the guard?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> After returning to the inn Ulysesn sets his things down in his room
> "I should probably give a few of these things to everyone when we meet back up."
> Ulysesn then goes to the bar
> and talks to the barkeep
> ...



The bartender grunts his acknowledgement while he rushes to help customers.

((Go ahead and "run into" anyone you want, anyone at the market would be obvious enough))


----------



## Vergil (Jun 1, 2013)

Duncan asks the barkeep, "Who's the leader around these parts? Like the head honcho."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 1, 2013)

Noting the possible effects of the object, Kaylee decides to push the gnome further.  "Okay, so it seems we are at a bit of impasse.  You can go ahead and call the guards and I will tell them that not only did you steal that object from me but you are in on a possible.  Kidnapping?  Or enslaving creatures?"  Kaylee isn't sure exactly what Mistress Nissa is but by the way the gnome is acting, his catching the creature wasn't an accident.  Putting away the one ball she pulls out another orb.  "I wonder, Friend, what kind of damage do each of these do?  Dropping one here?  Does the ice freeze? Or the lightening shock?  I can be a bit clumsy."

Bluff:
Roll(1d20)+8:
9,+8
Total:17


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 1, 2013)

Troyce drags himself out of bed begrudgingly and shambles downstairs for breakfast.

"Boy, I'd almost forgotten what a bed feels like. Anyway, who here's ready to make some profit?" he says to whoever is still in the inn.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 1, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan asks the barkeep, "Who's the leader around these parts? Like the head honcho."


"Leader of the city?  Mayor Higgins I guess you mean?  What do you want to see him for?"




Kuno said:


> Noting the possible effects of the object, Kaylee  decides to push the gnome further.  "Okay, so it seems we are at a bit  of impasse.  You can go ahead and call the guards and I will tell them  that not only did you steal that object from me but you are in on a  possible.  Kidnapping?  Or enslaving creatures?"  Kaylee isn't sure  exactly what Mistress Nissa is but by the way the gnome is acting, his  catching the creature wasn't an accident.  Putting away the one ball she  pulls out another orb.  "I wonder, Friend, what kind of damage do each  of these do?  Dropping one here?  Does the ice freeze? Or the lightening  shock?  I can be a bit clumsy."
> 
> Bluff:
> Roll(1d20)+8:
> ...



The gnome growls, "I assure you all my components were gathered legally at no small expense and at great personal risk!"  He glares at Kaylee, "did one of my competitors send you?  Trying to find out the secrets to my process?  You can't strongarm me, if they want to make an offer they can approach me directly."

"I know you adventuring types are used to getting what you want but for the last time I'm telling you to go away.  Take your goods and don't darken my shop again."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 1, 2013)

"Money, what else? I figure there might be a problem that needs solving. I reckon me or one of my mates could help out. You know, despite us bein adventurers we're no all bad. Sometimes ye just want te help out and make a bit of coin in the process."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 1, 2013)

"I know nothing of your competitors.  All I know is that you have a creature in there that needs to be let out.  I think we can come to terms on this.  I have no qualms in even paying you some of gold for this process.  One way or another it will be released."

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+8:
16,+8
Total:24

Kaylee will look around to see if there is anyone else around that could be of assistance at the moment.  She has taken a dislike to the gnome and for good or bad is going to help the cat.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+11:
9,+11
Total:20   (Oops...perception is 12.  )


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 1, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "I know nothing of your competitors.  All I know is that you have a creature in there that needs to be let out.  I think we can come to terms on this.  I have no qualms in even paying you some of gold for this process.  One way or another it will be released."
> 
> Diplomacy:
> Roll(1d20)+8:
> ...





EvilMoogle said:


> ((Go ahead and "run into" anyone you want, anyone at the market would be obvious enough))


((kaylee it is))
Ulysesn spots kaylee in front of a gnome selling some kind of wares and approaches her.
"Are you haggling with the gnome or something? He looks kinda angry about something."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 1, 2013)

"Ulysesn.  I am glad you have shown up.  My friend and I are discussing the merits of having something that doesn't belong to them."  Kaylee then turns to the cat and asks in catanese "What exactly is Mistress Nissa?  What race is she?  And, where exactly in the tent is she?"

"I am more than willing to pay for what we are discussing but he seems to be on edge.  Do you think you could help me persuade our friend?"  She turns back to Ulysesn.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 1, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "Ulysesn.  I am glad you have shown up.  My friend and I are discussing the merits of having something that doesn't belong to them."  Kaylee then turns to the cat and asks in catanese "What exactly is Mistress Nissa?  What race is she?  And, where exactly in the tent is she?"
> 
> "I am more than willing to pay for what we are discussing but he seems to be on edge.  Do you think you could help me persuade our friend?"  She turns back to Ulysesn.



"Could be the gnome doesn't believe the person he's holding has a right if that's true. I would think it would be truly damaging if word got around about a certain merchant like that don't you think Kaylee?"
Ulysesn has a sparkle in his eye.
"A merchant's reputation is his most valuable thing isn't it? More than any of his wares. Though I don't think it would be right to pay for somethings well being, do you?"


----------



## kluang (Jun 1, 2013)

"Zozaria walks and stand beside Kaylee. "What's to be the problem here? "


----------



## Kuno (Jun 1, 2013)

Kaylee quickly explains to Zozaria what she explained to Ulysesn.


----------



## kluang (Jun 1, 2013)

"Mr. merchant. I'm sorry for my friend rudeness. Alas I cannot tempered her need for that cat. How much will give us for the cat?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 1, 2013)

Beatrix had breakfast at the Inn and set out into the town with the intent to buy one item. She tried to haggle with the shop keeper over the price of the item in question: a Mithral chain shirt. 

"Is this as cheap as I could get this?" she smiled sweetly as she asked. 

*Diplomacy Roll: *
   1d20+8 → [11,8] = (19)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 1, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce drags himself out of bed begrudgingly and shambles downstairs for breakfast.
> 
> "Boy, I'd almost forgotten what a bed feels like. Anyway, who here's ready to make some profit?" he says to whoever is still in the inn.


A few of the merchants eating still breakfast raise a cheer at Troyce's statment, most of the bar has cleared out to go on with their day.

((Duncan's specifically there, I'm not sure who else is.  Zozaria, Ulysesn, Kaylee, and Raven are explicitly not there.  Others I don't know))



Vergil said:


> "Money, what else? I figure there might be a  problem that needs solving. I reckon me or one of my mates could help  out. You know, despite us bein adventurers we're no all bad. Sometimes  ye just want te help out and make a bit of coin in the process."


"Boy you must be new at this!"  The bartender gives Duncan a hearty chuckly.  "The mayor might be 'in charge' of the city, but I'll be damned if he knows anything about anything interesting that's going on.  You want things like that you talk to the bartenders.  Larger cities might have adventuring guilds that can arrange jobs as well."

"News up in the mountains has had a steady stream of adventurers through here though, I'm afraid I have nothing for you.  Could check with the merchants, maybe one of them wants a test subject, dangerous work that."




Kuno said:


> "I know nothing of your competitors.  All I know is  that you have a creature in there that needs to be let out.  I think we  can come to terms on this.  I have no qualms in even paying you some of  gold for this process.  One way or another it will be released."


A small crowd is starting to gather noting the attraction.  The gnome angrily responds to the accusation, "I have a number of 'creatures' for use in my alchemy.  All of which were legally purchased or harvested and none of which are for sale."




Kuno said:


> "Ulysesn.  I am glad you have shown up.  My friend  and I are discussing the merits of having something that doesn't belong  to them."  Kaylee then turns to the cat and asks in catanese "What  exactly is Mistress Nissa?  What race is she?  And, where exactly in the  tent is she?"
> 
> "I am more than willing to pay for what we are discussing but he seems  to be on edge.  Do you think you could help me persuade our friend?"   She turns back to Ulysesn.


The cat replies, "Mistress Nissa is a small-helper-to-the-large-folk.  But Mistress Nissa doesn't live with the large-folk (humans), she lives in the woods with the small-tenders-to-the-flowers.  She is close but high, on a shelf or hanging from something."

The gnome fumes, "you're asking for my business.  I'm not currently taking apprentices and I don't discuss my business with strangers.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "A merchant's reputation is his most valuable  thing isn't it? More than any of his wares. Though I don't think it  would be right to pay for somethings well being, do you?"


"More accusations slandering my honor.  I have newts and eel and a few birds and insects and any number of small animals useful for my trade, same as any professional alchemist.  I won't stand to have adventurers ransacking through my crafts though."



kluang said:


> "Mr. merchant. I'm sorry for my friend rudeness.  Alas I cannot tempered her need for that cat. How much will give us for  the cat?"


"I want nothing to do with the cat, your friend should take it and leave."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 1, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Beatrix had breakfast at the Inn and set out into the town with the intent to buy one item. She tried to haggle with the shop keeper over the price of the item in question: a Mithral chain shirt.
> 
> "Is this as cheap as I could get this?" she smiled sweetly as she asked.
> 
> ...


"I'm afraid I cannot haggle over this, acquiring the material alone pushes my margin for profit almost to nothing.  Let alone the days of work it takes to forge such an exquisite piece."  The merchant bows apologetically to Beatrix.

"With the purchase I will happily perform the fitting for free to make sure it meets the highest expectations.  Is this for madam?"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 1, 2013)

Kaylee thinks for a moment on what the cat is talking about.

Knowledge Nature:
Roll(1d20)+11:
20,+11
Total:31. (I swear these are real rolls!)


"For some reason I do believe what I'm looking for is more humanoid than a newt.  It is a helper that doesn't want to be there helping you.  Something you are holding against her will.  If you don't release her then I do believe we will need to get others involved and make sure that the things you create aren't exactly made by you legally."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 1, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I'm afraid I cannot haggle over this, acquiring the material alone pushes my margin for profit almost to nothing.  Let alone the days of work it takes to forge such an exquisite piece."  The merchant bows apologetically to Beatrix.
> 
> "With the purchase I will happily perform the fitting for free to make sure it meets the highest expectations.  Is this for madam?"



"I just wanted to be sure, but even then I really could use such an armor, it's dangerous enough out there as it is," Beatrix said.


----------



## kluang (Jun 1, 2013)

"Humanoid then a newt?" and Zozaria turns to Ulysesn. ""Ulysesn. What's a newt?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 1, 2013)

Kuno said:


> Kaylee thinks for a moment on what the cat is talking about.
> 
> Knowledge Nature:
> Roll(1d20)+11:
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 




Cats have a somewhat skewed view of "people" but they understand other animals well enough so it's clearly not talking about birds or dogs or whatnot.

Given that her best guess is the cat's talking about fey, a "small-helper-to-the-large-folk" would probably be a brownie, whereas a "small-tender-to-the-flowers" would probably be a pixie. 




The gnome sniffs, "lets get the guards involved, I've had about enough of uppity adventurers slandering my store.  Maybe a few nights in jail will give you pause to think before you accuse people out of the blue."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 1, 2013)

"So you are saying you don't have a brownie or the like in that tent of yours?  Setting on a shelf?  Hanging from the top?  Or maybe you don't even realize it."  Kaylee thinks for a moment.  "Sir, do you have flower that is closed y chance?  One that you might have picked that way?  This could very well be a misunderstanding..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 1, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "More accusations slandering my honor.  I have newts and eel and a few birds and insects and any number of small animals useful for my trade, same as any professional alchemist.  I won't stand to have adventurers ransacking through my crafts though."



" I know my friend she wouldn't be bothering you over something like that, you have something in there don't you?"


kluang said:


> "Humanoid then a newt?" and Zozaria turns to Ulysesn. ""Ulysesn. What's a newt?"



"It's kind of a small lizard, something witches turn people into from time to time I hear. I ate one once, hope it wasn't a person. But as for this merchant..."
Ulysesn turns to the merchant
"You have something in there that belongs not in your shop or in this town."


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 1, 2013)

Troyce wanders out of the inn at his own pace. "I'm sure I'll run into the others eventually..."

He browses the market area for some whips or daggers. He'll get more things once he gets his share of the loot, but for now, he'll stick to shopping simple with his own funds.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 1, 2013)

The gnome snorts, "this is about the brownie?  Damn fool thing wandered into one of my fairy traps, haven't figured out what to do with it yet."  He sighs, "I'll tell you what, if it makes you go away 100 gold and he's yours.  As long as you leave after taking him."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 1, 2013)

Kaylee nods.  "As long as the cat says that is the one, I will give you 120gp."  She upped the price due to the commotion that was caused.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 1, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The gnome snorts, "this is about the brownie?  Damn fool thing wandered into one of my fairy traps, haven't figured out what to do with it yet."  He sighs, "I'll tell you what, if it makes you go away 100 gold and he's yours.  As long as you leave after taking him."


Ulysesn's face starts to turn red
"Fairy traps?!? Brownies?!! You don't imprison and sell those things it would be the same as imprisoning or capturing a human or gnomes! That isn't proper, no not at all."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 1, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce wanders out of the inn at his own pace. "I'm sure I'll run into the others eventually..."
> 
> He browses the market area for some whips or daggers. He'll get more things once he gets his share of the loot, but for now, he'll stick to shopping simple with his own funds.



Daggers and whips are commonly available though the latter are pitched more towards animal handlers than warriors.  One of the merchants sees him browsing whips and calls him over, "try this my friend!"  He picks up a small cylinder from his table, "specially forged, my smith calls it memory metal, forged this as a demonstration."  He flicks the device in a whipping motion and a lashing metal cable slides out with a crack before retracting back in.  "Perfect for the skilled-but-discriminating customer.  Yours for 350 gold."

((Mechanically it's a masterwork whip that is concealable as a dagger.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 2, 2013)

Kuno said:


> Kaylee nods.  "As long as the cat says that is the one, I will give you 120gp."  She upped the price due to the commotion that was caused.


"Ah, reason at last."  The gnome ducks into his tent for a moment and returns with a strange bottle.  Inside is a small figure only about eight inches tall, she appears to be screaming and banging on the side of the jar however the vented lid renders whatever she says to unintelligible.  "I imagine from your friend you're going to foolishly release the creature.  I'd prefer you do so out of my sight."  He picks up a few of the flasks from in front of him defensively.

The cat meows and nudges the jar (apparently Kaylee's speak-with-animals spell has expired).



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn's face starts to turn red
> "Fairy traps?!? Brownies?!! You don't imprison  and sell those things it would be the same as imprisoning or capturing a  human or gnomes! That isn't proper, no not at all."


"Fairy dust is a key component to many alchemical products, including the energy orbs I sold your friend here.  It's painfully slow to produce though, you either need a large number of fey or buy it from someone who does."  He gives Ulysesn a smirk, "if only someone could come up with a quicker method of extraction."  The smirk seems mocking as if daring people to question the last.

"Anyway, it's moot, all my paperwork is in order, my traps were in the wild and I was properly taxed and licensed when I returned.  Picking up the brownie was curious perhaps, but I hadn't had a chance to figure out what to do with it yet."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Fairy dust is a key component to many alchemical products, including the energy orbs I sold your friend here.  It's painfully slow to produce though, you either need a large number of fey or buy it from someone who does."  He gives Ulysesn a smirk, "if only someone could come up with a quicker method of extraction."  The smirk seems mocking as if daring people to question the last.
> 
> "Anyway, it's moot, all my paperwork is in order, my traps were in the wild and I was properly taxed and licensed when I returned.  Picking up the brownie was curious perhaps, but I hadn't had a chance to figure out what to do with it yet."



"Really that's your excuse? Haven't you noticed the things going on? The wilds getting wilder? The plants becoming more scarce? What you are doing is taking away something no amount of gold can replace. 
The role that the fairies take is more important than your potion making, especially when a good sword and bow could easily be more effective and longer lasting.
You are an alchemist you can find other means of making these besides fairy dust forced from fairies and the like."


----------



## kluang (Jun 2, 2013)

"Give us the brownie or we will call the guards."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 2, 2013)

"I thank you sir."  Kaylee sighs relived to see that acting the way it does.  She hads over the gold, thinks for a moment then gives him another ten.  "I hope this misunderstanding will not deter us from doing business again.  I will let you know how the ammo works."  Kaylee nods to him then puts a gentle hand on Ulsesn's shoulder.

"This isn't the time or place.  He is but a small dealer, we will need to go much higher to change those things.  Please."  She pleads with him and turns to include Zozaria in the next words.  "We have gotten what we need and I thank you both for your assistance.  Let us move on shall we?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You are an alchemist you can find other means of making these besides fairy dust forced from fairies and the like."


"Could I?  Perhaps.  But why would I compete at a disadvantage against others?  How many sales do you think I will make if it costs me twice what it costs my competitor?"

"Go to the nearest magic component store and take inventory how many things they sell are living or came from living creatures.  You'll be there a long, long time."



kluang said:


> "Give us the brownie or we will call the guards."


"It's all your friends, take it and go."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 2, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "I thank you sir."  Kaylee sighs relived to see that acting the way it does.  She hads over the gold, thinks for a moment then gives him another ten.  "I hope this misunderstanding will not deter us from doing business again.  I will let you know how the ammo works."  Kaylee nods to him then puts a gentle hand on Ulsesn's shoulder.



The gnome takes the gold and hesitates then hands her one of the vials of alchemists fire he is holding, "we'll write this off as a misunderstanding.  I'd hate to lose a good customer over something such as that."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "I thank you sir."  Kaylee sighs relived to see that acting the way it does.  She hads over the gold, thinks for a moment then gives him another ten.  "I hope this misunderstanding will not deter us from doing business again.  I will let you know how the ammo works."  Kaylee nods to him then puts a gentle hand on Ulsesn's shoulder.
> 
> "This isn't the time or place.  He is but a small dealer, we will need to go much higher to change those things.  Please."  She pleads with him and turns to include Zozaria in the next words.  "We have gotten what we need and I thank you both for your assistance.  Let us move on shall we?"


Ulysesn calms down and sighs
"I suppose you are right from the top then down."


EvilMoogle said:


> "Could I?  Perhaps.  But why would I compete at a disadvantage against others?  How many sales do you think I will make if it costs me twice what it costs my competitor?"
> 
> "Go to the nearest magic component store and take inventory how many things they sell are living or came from living creatures.  You'll be there a long, long time."


"The issue is self aware creatures, not living ones. But I'll be leaving now and you will eventually regret it when fairies cease to exist."
Ulysesn starts to walk off with kaylee


----------



## Vergil (Jun 2, 2013)

Duncan nods and walks to the merchants. "Hear you need test subjects? What does that mean exactly? You gonna try and mutate me wit potions or somethin? Maybe one will gimmie fire beams comin outta me eyes...or someplace else... anyway, I'm kinda bored and could do wit the extra cash."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanking the gnome again, she away with the others, her purse significantly lighter.   She holds up the jar and looks at the brownie inside.  Deciding to take he gnomes advice she will walk to the edge of town.  "Come my friend and we shall release Mistress Nissa."  She gestures toward the cat.  Once just outside the town Kaylee will cast comprehend all languages then open the jar if the others don't protest.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 2, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan nods and walks to the merchants. "Hear you need test subjects? What does that mean exactly? You gonna try and mutate me wit potions or somethin? Maybe one will gimmie fire beams comin outta me eyes...or someplace else... anyway, I'm kinda bored and could do wit the extra cash."



The merchants direct Duncan to a small shop, one of the few standing structures in the area.  He walks in to find a shrunken figure tending a potion shop.  At first Duncan assumes the figure is a gnome however to his surprise he's a human simply shrunken with age.

When he finds out what Duncan is there for his eyes widen and he grins, "oh?  And such a fine young man comes to visit too!  Yes, yes, always things to test.  You're an adventurer yes?  Big arms, strong chin, I can tell.  I've got just the thing to try!"

He pulls out a small gold-leaf covered bottle, "drink, drink!  Lets see what happens."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2013)

As Drell makes his way back to the market to find Troyce, he passes Kaylee and the others walking towards the edge of town. He only pauses long enough to notice the Brownie in the jar, rolling his eyes rather obviously.

"It seems everyone's picking up new pets," he says, striding off to the center of town. "Tell me if it's offering to clean things."

When he finds Troyce in the market, he'll approach him and nod. "I heard you were talking about making some coin earlier."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 2, 2013)

Kuno said:


> Thanking the gnome again, she away with the others, her purse significantly lighter.   She holds up the jar and looks at the brownie inside.  Deciding to take he gnomes advice she will walk to the edge of town.  "Come my friend and we shall release Mistress Nissa."  She gestures toward the cat.  Once just outside the town Kaylee will cast comprehend all languages then open the jar if the others don't protest.



Kaylee pops off the lid and the brownie tumbles out, she immediately rushes over to the cat to give it a huge hug, "Fluffykins!  You brought help!"  After a moment she turns to the others, "I'm not sure what you did but I am in your debt.  I wish that I could fulfill that debt but I am afraid my duty to the others must come first."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 2, 2013)

"Of course.  I ask nothing in return I am just glad I could help.  Do you think you can find your way home?"  Kaylee will kneel down in front of the cat and brownie.


----------



## kluang (Jun 2, 2013)

"The first time I see a real brownie. I usually read them in books and tomes."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 2, 2013)

"We can, and one day we will repay our debt to you.  But I cannot go home yet.  I'm a fairy night, er, I want to be at least."  The small figure seems to blush before continuing, "I cannot leave my cousins to be tormented by that fiend of a gnome."

She walks around the side of the cat and loosens what seems to be a shish kabob skewer tied to the cat and hoists it like a lance, "I'm afraid we have a daunting task ahead of us.  But at least we have the chance to try now thanks to you and yours."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "We can, and one day we will repay our debt to you.  But I cannot go home yet.  I'm a fairy night, er, I want to be at least."  The small figure seems to blush before continuing, "I cannot leave my cousins to be tormented by that fiend of a gnome."
> 
> She walks around the side of the cat and loosens what seems to be a shish kabob skewer tied to the cat and hoists it like a lance, "I'm afraid we have a daunting task ahead of us.  But at least we have the chance to try now thanks to you and yours."



"We have some time on our hands to help, what is the task?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 2, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The merchants direct Duncan to a small shop, one of the few standing structures in the area.  He walks in to find a shrunken figure tending a potion shop.  At first Duncan assumes the figure is a gnome however to his surprise he's a human simply shrunken with age.
> 
> When he finds out what Duncan is there for his eyes widen and he grins, "oh?  And such a fine young man comes to visit too!  Yes, yes, always things to test.  You're an adventurer yes?  Big arms, strong chin, I can tell.  I've got just the thing to try!"
> 
> He pulls out a small gold-leaf covered bottle, "drink, drink!  Lets see what happens."



"Potion shop eh? Alright, but if I survive this then I want one of yer best potions aye?"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 2, 2013)

"Wait.  You are going back to the gnome we saved you from?"  

If she is:

"Let us figure out another way to get your cousins.  I have friends that I think will help us.  We can do it without causing too much chaos or someone getting hurt."  Kaylee looks to the others for assistance in convincing he brownie.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "We have some time on our hands to help, what is the task?"



The brownie frowns, "that fiend has captured a dozen of my cousins, the pixies.  He has some contraption that sucks the life out of them.  Most of them have already passed, however I am honor bound to save the ones I can and avenge those that are beyond help."  She climbs atop the back of the cat, "and so we must ride, we will duel the evil fiend in a glorious battle.  You have already done more than could be asked of anyone, I am amazed to find such compassion amongst the large ones, perhaps my siblings are not so wrong after all."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 2, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Potion shop eh? Alright, but if I survive this then I want one of yer best potions aye?"


"Sounds fair to me!"



Kuno said:


> "Wait.  You are going back to the gnome we saved you from?"
> 
> If she is:
> 
> "Let us figure out another way to get your cousins.  I have friends that  I think will help us.  We can do it without causing too much chaos or  someone getting hurt."  Kaylee looks to the others for assistance in  convincing he brownie.



The brownie pauses looking at Kaylee curiously, "what do you have in mind?  I'm not sure such an evil creature will listen to reason."


----------



## kluang (Jun 2, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The brownie frowns, "that fiend has captured a dozen of my cousins, the pixies.  He has some contraption that sucks the life out of them.  Most of them have already passed, however I am honor bound to save the ones I can and avenge those that are beyond help."  She climbs atop the back of the cat, "and so we must ride, we will duel the evil fiend in a glorious battle.  You have already done more than could be asked of anyone, I am amazed to find such compassion amongst the large ones, perhaps my siblings are not so wrong after all."



"Let's do it. You lead Kaylee."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 2, 2013)

Duncan casts Resistance and Guidace (saving throw) on himself

"Right ye are then! Bottoms up!" Duncan drinks the potion in one fell swig.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 2, 2013)

"He doesn't exactly have to listen to reason.  There are many options at the moment."  Kaylee thinks for a moment hen smiles.  "I do believe hat a few of us can go in and save your cousins if we wait until tonight, then when he leaves town to get more, we'll we can make sure he can't possibly get another..."  She thinks about the cave and wonders if she might be able to trade him for the remaining pixies.

"Sounds good zozaria, we need an exact plan first...."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The brownie pauses looking at Kaylee curiously, "what do you have in mind?  I'm not sure such an evil creature will listen to reason."


"I could try sneaking them out."
Ulysesn says
"I would likely be blamed anyway if someone else did, but before that I think I need to get a certain potion for that purpose. An invisibility potion."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 2, 2013)

"Now that is a great idea Ulysesn!"  Kaylee smiles up at him.  "Now to find, wait, Mistress Nissa we will have you come with us but we don't want to cause a stir.  So will you please get back in he bottle?  I promise we won't put the lid on but that way people won't fret."  Kaylee reaches down where he put the bottle and scowls.  "I just..."  She looks around and sees it about ten feet to her left.  " well that's strange.."  She retrieves the bottle and walks back waiting fora response.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 2, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan casts Resistance and Guidace (saving throw) on himself
> 
> "Right ye are then! Bottoms up!" Duncan drinks the potion in one fell swig.


Duncan swallows the potion in one swift gulp.  Other than being incredibly bitter for a moment it seems nothing happened, then he feels a growing pressure in his stomach, he opens his mouth to gag and hundreds of butterflies emerge flying around the small store in a cloud.

After a few minutes of choking and gagging for air trying to breathe between emerging butterflies they cease.  About a minute later the butterflies disintegrate in small wisps of smoke.

The old man frowns, "that doesn't seem right.  No not right at all.  Are you sure you drank it right?  Didn't swish it around any did you?  Here, try this one."  He pulls out a second potion in a small black bottle and offers it to Duncan.



Kuno said:


> "He doesn't exactly have to listen to reason.  There are many options at the moment."  Kaylee thinks for a moment hen smiles.  "I do believe hat a few of us can go in and save your cousins if we wait until tonight, then when he leaves town to get more, we'll we can make sure he can't possibly get another..."  She thinks about the cave and wonders if she might be able to trade him for the remaining pixies.
> 
> "Sounds good zozaria, we need an exact plan first...."


The brownie looks visibly pained at the prospect.  "Those that live can probably hold out for another half-day.  But tell me, what does the position of the sun have to do with things?"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 2, 2013)

"If we wait until the gnome sleeps it would be easier but he may do damage before then.  Shall we go?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 2, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Duncan swallows the potion in one swift gulp.  Other than being incredibly bitter for a moment it seems nothing happened, then he feels a growing pressure in his stomach, he opens his mouth to gag and hundreds of butterflies emerge flying around the small store in a cloud.
> 
> After a few minutes of choking and gagging for air trying to breathe between emerging butterflies they cease.  About a minute later the butterflies disintegrate in small wisps of smoke.
> 
> The old man frowns, "that doesn't seem right.  No not right at all.  Are you sure you drank it right?  Didn't swish it around any did you?  Here, try this one."  He pulls out a second potion in a small black bottle and offers it to Duncan.



"Fuck sake! No, gimmie the potion first!" Duncan hiccups and pounds his chest to get the trapped wind out. "Deal's a deal mate. Unless you got somethin better te offer me."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 2, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "If we wait until the gnome sleeps it would be  easier but he may do damage before then.  Shall we go?"


"My lady, he is _already_ doing damage."  Again the brownie seems visibly wounded at the thought, "but what matters is success.  If you think I am more likely to succeed if I wait until night I can."



Vergil said:


> "Fuck sake! No, gimmie the potion first!" Duncan hiccups and pounds his chest to get the trapped wind out. "Deal's a deal mate. Unless you got somethin better te offer me."



The old man signs, "kids today, always focused on immediate satisfaction."  He shakes his head and looks through shelves of potions before selecting one.  "Here, keep your pretty little chest from getting holes poked in it."  He hands Duncan a potion of protection from arrows.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "Now that is a great idea Ulysesn!"  Kaylee smiles up at him.  "Now to find, wait, Mistress Nissa we will have you come with us but we don't want to cause a stir.  So will you please get back in he bottle?  I promise we won't put the lid on but that way people won't fret."  Kaylee reaches down where he put the bottle and scowls.  "I just..."  She looks around and sees it about ten feet to her left.  " well that's strange.."  She retrieves the bottle and walks back waiting fora response.



"We need to go buy a potion from a vender, but I imagine it isn't cheap."
Ulysesn starts walking back into town
"Keep her close okay Kaylee and don't hang next to me go to the inn while I buy one, but first I need a few more GP; I'm a bit short. 110 should do it."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 2, 2013)

"Alright but this is the last one. Hope the two don't mix up in my belly!" Duncan grabs the black bottle and drinks that too!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 2, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Alright but this is the last one. Hope the two don't mix up in my belly!" Duncan grabs the black bottle and drinks that too!


Duncan swallows the potion, it's a thick, tarry sludge that he has to force down however it tastes quite pleasant and leaves a mint aftertaste.

Nothing seems to have happened though.  The old man looks perplexed, "that's odd, I don't think that's ever happened before.  I'll have to do some research on that one.  Stop by tomorrow, or in a few days, maybe I'll have something else for you."  He hands Duncan a potion of Blur for his trouble.


*Spoiler*: _Everyone but Duncan_ 




Duncan now has solid black eyes with white pupils.




((Oh, if only potion miscibility rules were still around  ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "We need to go buy a potion from a vender, but I imagine it isn't cheap."
> Ulysesn starts walking back into town
> "Keep her close okay Kaylee and don't hang next to me go to the inn while I buy one, but first I need a few more GP; I'm a bit short. 110 should do it."


Kaylee hands him the money; Ulysesn thanks her and takes off to town.
He buys a invisibility potion (300 gp) from a merchant and goes to the inn to wait for the night with the others. ((while the events for the other party members happen while he waits))


----------



## kluang (Jun 2, 2013)

Zozaria walks back to the inn and stay at the bar, waiting for the night.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2013)

Hayao wakes up early, and finds his way to the stable he'd rented out for Shōgo the day prior.  He ran his hands through his steed's familiar mane, smiling as the animal met his gaze.  "I hope you are well old friend.  I nearly lost you, but I can guarantee that won't be a possibility again.  You have my word."

Content, he made his way to the markets with the coin Zakur had paid him with in pocket, though didn't find much worth purchasing, or anything to really catch his eye.  Purchasing a quiver, kukri, and as many arrows as he can fit into the quiver, (perhaps around 40), he doesn't do much of anything to haggle, content with spending around 10 or so gold pieces today.  Arriving back at the inn at about the same time as the others, he blinks before cocking his head.  "You all have the look of one with a sour taste in their mouth," he murmurs to Zozo, Kaylee, and Ulyssen in particular.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao wakes up early, and finds his way to the stable he'd rented out for Shōgo the day prior.  He ran his hands through his steed's familiar mane, smiling as the animal met his gaze.  "I hope you are well old friend.  I nearly lost you, but I can guarantee that won't be a possibility again.  You have my word."
> 
> Content, he made his way to the markets with the coin Zakur had paid him with in pocket, though didn't find much worth purchasing, or anything to really catch his eye.  Purchasing a quiver, kukri, and as many arrows as he can fit into the quiver, (perhaps around 40), he doesn't do much of anything to haggle, content with spending around 10 or so gold pieces today.  Arriving back at the inn at about the same time as the others, he blinks before cocking his head.  "You all have the look of one with a sour taste in their mouth," he murmurs to Zozo, Kaylee, and Ulyssen in particular.


Ulysesn motions for Hayao to come closer and whispers in his ear
"There is a gnome kidnapping Fairies and killing them for profit. Keep quite about it however. Be sure to tell any other members you see in a whisper so they are ready to skip town in case things actually do go sour."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2013)

Hayao pulls away after he's whispered and gives Ulyssen a strange look, before nodding and glancing towards the door.  Readjusting his glasses, the edges of his lips almost curl into the beginnings of a smile.  

"You do not seem the sort to suffer something like that idly."  He takes one step back.  "I just remembered I need to make one more purchase.  If you'll pardon me."  Finding the arms dealer once more, he purchases himself a whetstone as well, and then as the day wanes, he ponders what deals he may be able to come across at the alchemist's tent for fireworks or other rocket fueled weaponry...


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> As Drell makes his way back to the market to find Troyce, he passes Kaylee and the others walking towards the edge of town. He only pauses long enough to notice the Brownie in the jar, rolling his eyes rather obviously.
> 
> "It seems everyone's picking up new pets," he says, striding off to the center of town. "Tell me if it's offering to clean things."
> 
> When he finds Troyce in the market, he'll approach him and nod. "I heard you were talking about making some coin earlier."



"Huh?" he says, looking up from the desirable merchandise. "Oh, it's you. Yeah, I was referring to selling all that treasure we had. This fine lady here is offering me a great deal, but I'm a few coins short with my own carrying money, so I may need to consult my colleagues about my share of the hoarde. Why, what are you interested in?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 2, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Finding the arms dealer once more, he purchases himself a whetstone as well, and then as the day wanes, he ponders what deals he may be able to come across at the alchemist's tent for fireworks or other rocket fueled weaponry...



The gnome has a small selection of fireworks in the 5gp-300gp range (depending on size, style, etc).  They're not exactly intended to be weapons, though they'd certainly hurt if they exploded next to someone.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2013)

Hayao glances sidelong at the gnome as he inspects some of the fireworks, setting the one he'd been examining down.  

"How long have you been practicing the art of alchemy, exactly?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 2, 2013)

The gnome's more than happy to engage in idle conversation with a potential customer, "well that depends what you mean exactly.  I've run my own shop for 23 years now.  I worked as a journeyman for 7 years before that and apprenticed for another 12 before that."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2013)

"I see.  You sound rather experienced, then.  It must be a bit difficult to run your establishment on your lonesome.  Do you have any apprentices yourself?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 2, 2013)

"Not at the moment.  I am working with some new techniques, quite revolutionary, it wouldn't be appropriate for me to take on apprentices until I have mastered them myself.  Though I dare say it would make for a shorter day for me if I could, managing the store and brewing my goods can be quite draining."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2013)

"A fair point.  I'm sure you're working on some profitable methods, at least."  He offers the gnome a small smile.  "What sort of techniques are you cooking up?  If they aren't trade secrets, of course."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 2, 2013)

The gnome gives Hayao a guarded look but continues, "I can't go into details of course but I'm working on more efficient methods of gathering materials.  Many alchemical components need unreasonable amounts of time to properly mature, much like how wine needs aged to be fully enjoyed yes?"

"I've had mild successes so far which is why my prices are so much more reasonable than my competitors.  With time my techniques might bring an alchemical revolution to the world, even usurping mages in some ways."  He smiles politely, "of course for now that is but a dream."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2013)

"Dreams are the lifeblood of innovation," he murmurs quietly, eyeing a shelf of potions.  "That sounds very taxing though.  When do you even find time to rest when running such an ambitious project?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 2, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Dreams are the lifeblood of innovation," he murmurs quietly, eyeing a shelf of potions.  "That sounds very taxing though.  When do you even find time to rest when running such an ambitious project?"



"Some days it seems like I don't," the gnome chuckles.  "However there are alchemical agents to help keep one up and to provide deeper more restful sleep so I manage."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2013)

"Understandable."  He bows politely to the alchemist, tipping his bamboo hat lightly.  "If you'll excuse me.  I may be back for some fireworks later if I can find a way to drum up some coin."

He returns to the inn as nighttime presumably begins approaching, tapping Ulyessen on the shoulder before whispering quietly to him.  "The gnome you were speaking about before...who was it?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 2, 2013)

Duncan walks back happy as can be. He only had to drink a couple of unknown substances and he got some kickass potions. He walks around town and bumps into Kaylee

"Alright there sexy! How's it goin? get up te anythin fun?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Understandable."  He bows politely to the alchemist, tipping his bamboo hat lightly.  "If you'll excuse me.  I may be back for some fireworks later if I can find a way to drum up some coin."
> 
> He returns to the inn as nighttime presumably begins approaching, tapping Ulyessen on the shoulder before whispering quietly to him.  "The gnome you were speaking about before...who was it?"


Ulysesn ponders for a moment
"Lets see.. full of himself, an alchemist, and oh.
Really full of himself."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 2, 2013)

The Druid was becoming antsy.  "Maybe we should try sooner."  Kaylee thought about what the Brownie had said about the others there.  "We could figure out a way to distract him while Ulysesn sneaks in his tent."  Kaylee thinks for a moment while sitting close to the others.  She glances up as Hayao once again approached.  "He is an alchemist.  Seemed like a nice enough fellow but we have discovered that he killing pixies with way he is attempting to get the pixie dust."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 2, 2013)

"Duncan!  Oh...what happened to you?  Your eyes are all...."  She makes some waving motions with her hands then shivered.  "You really should get that looked at...but we need your help first."  She keeps looking at him strange as she fills him in on what had happened with he Browne and such.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2013)

Hayao thinks for a moment, then removes his glasses, applying his pocket kerchief to the lenses.  He closes his eyes as he rubs at the glass, processing everything he's heard in the past quarter hour.

"I see.  If you're thinking of doing so, I suggest now.  I don't get the feeling he leaves his tent often, based on the conversation I had with him.  Though I can offer a way to distract him."  He sets his glasses back in place.  "We'd need to be quick about it, however.  Before he closes his doors for business."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao thinks for a moment, then removes his glasses, applying his pocket kerchief to the lenses.  He closes his eyes as he rubs at the glass, processing everything he's heard in the past quarter hour.
> 
> "I see.  If you're thinking of doing so, I suggest now.  I don't get the feeling he leaves his tent often, based on the conversation I had with him.  Though I can offer a way to distract him."  He sets his glasses back in place.  "We'd need to be quick about it, however.  Before he closes his doors for business."


"Did you scout a good spot to hide from everyone's sight near that shop? I have a good plan to get in there absolutely unseen. Remember guys we meet where zakur is if things turn too ugly at least there we can get some rest before leaving and the members that don't know will head there anyway eventually."
Ulysesn murmurs


----------



## Vergil (Jun 2, 2013)

"Huh? My eyes?" Duncan looks around for a reflective surface and is surprised at what he sees, stares at himself some more and then nods. "What do you think Kaylee, ye think it's a good look for me? Or did ye like me with the other eyes?"

"But aye, of course I'll help ye wit yer problem. Just remember ye can always rely on me te help ye out. Sounds like this gnome is up te no good an I'm no sure that he'll be too willing te give up his profit. No sure how te convince him though. Oh, if one of ye guys want te try an convince him I can make him a bit stupid and he'll be more willing te listen te what ye say." Duncan says referring to his touch of idiocy spell


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2013)

He rubs his chin, then shakes his head.  "I believe I can simply draw him away from the tent under the guise of a large purchase.  I was a bit interested in the fireworks he sold, skyfire rockets, actually.  If I asked for a proper demonstration on proper use, it could probably draw him away from the tent long enough for you all to slip inside.  Your contingencies worry me as to how you foresee this going in the worst case scenario, however..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Huh? My eyes?" Duncan looks around for a reflective surface and is surprised at what he sees, stares at himself some more and then nods. "What do you think Kaylee, ye think it's a good look for me? Or did ye like me with the other eyes?"
> 
> "But aye, of course I'll help ye wit yer problem. Just remember ye can always rely on me te help ye out. Sounds like this gnome is up te no good an I'm no sure that he'll be too willing te give up his profit. No sure how te convince him though. Oh, if one of ye guys want te try an convince him I can make him a bit stupid and he'll be more willing te listen te what ye say." Duncan says referring to his touch of idiocy spell



"That would help greatly before Hayao lures him away."


Hidden Nin said:


> He rubs his chin, then shakes his head.  "I believe I can simply draw him away from the tent under the guise of a large purchase.  I was a bit interested in the fireworks he sold, skyfire rockets, actually.  If I asked for a proper demonstration on proper use, it could probably draw him away from the tent long enough for you all to slip inside.  Your contingencies worry me as to how you foresee this going in the worst case scenario, however..."



"Don't worry about it too much I'm the only one that has to be worried about anything if you guys don't do anything to directly implicate yourselves."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 2, 2013)

"Aye, right ye are, still it won't stop him doing it in the future though. It'd be good to stop him fer good. Well, like I don't mean killin him, but shit these Brownes have lives and feelings an all that too. Should be protected ye know. Isn't there a law against harvesting them like that?"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 2, 2013)

Frowning, Kaylee sighs and draws out the rest of her gold.  She hands the bag to Hayao.  "Tempt him with that."  She says.  The bag contains what she had left of her share, approximently 1000gp.  "We can then get in there.  I will go ahead and pack up and leave town with the pixies.  Sound good Nissa?"  She says down to the jar the brownie was in.  

"Unfortunately no.  He said he has permits and the such.  I do believe we should ambush him when he leaves town.  The pixies are safe and we get some potions and stuff."  Kaylee whispered this quietly to the group.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2013)

"There are laws on regulation, I'd wager.  If he's so ingrained in his ways, he's probably familiar with them.  Someone selling illegal wares wouldn't be so open, at any rate."  Hayao's eyes narrow slightly as he notices Duncan's eyes as well, but he says nothing.  "On your mark, at any rate.  I don't possess a lengthy list of things to do, today."

Hayao handles Kaylee's money gingerly as she hands to him, and he looks almost uncomfortable with holding it, though he bows to her as she does so.  "As you wish.  He does believe he's onto something worthwhile, however.  A sort of innovation.  I simply hope the source of his technique isn't harvesting pixie dust with such...crude methodology."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Aye, right ye are, still it won't stop him doing it in the future though. It'd be good to stop him fer good. Well, like I don't mean killin him, but shit these Brownes have lives and feelings an all that too. Should be protected ye know. Isn't there a law against harvesting them like that?"


Ulysesn is silent for a few moments "..."
"Apparently not according to that merchant, but I have doubts. Better to try this first though in case he actually does. 
If he doesn't we aren't in any trouble. As for the gnome."
Ulysesn grows a dark grimace on his face.
"Let the captors do what they want with him. We'll let justice decide. So are we ready to go?"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 2, 2013)

"Yes, I do believe now is as good a time as any."  Kaylee stands and asks her stuff.  She will place everything in the cart, once she finds it all scattered around her room and wait to take the pixies away.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 2, 2013)

"Ye can get permits fer harvesting pixies? Even so, must be a limit te it. I'll go ask around about this permit business, see if I can't dig up anythin."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "Yes, I do believe now is as good a time as any."  Kaylee stands and asks her stuff.  She will place everything in the cart, once she finds it all scattered around her room and wait to take the pixies away.


Ulysesn takes his stuff from his room and gives it to kaylee
"I'd suggest taking these things as well."
Ulysesn now has an empty masterwork backpack equipped to put the pixies inside


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2013)

"Let's not delay, then."  Hayao moves with the others, tying Kaylee's hefty sum of coin to the sash of his kimono.  "Am I to wait for Duncan-san's spellcasting?  Or should I simply proceed as I will?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Let's not delay, then."  Hayao moves with the others, tying Kaylee's hefty sum of coin to the sash of his kimono.  "Am I to wait for Duncan-san's spellcasting?  Or should I simply proceed as I will?"



"I think you should lure him out first and then have duncan bump into him by "accident" before the demonstration once that happens I'll make my move in. If that doesn't work Duncan is weird enough to get away with just touching him anyway. something like 'I've never seen a gnome before" will do."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2013)

He nods once, moving towards the shop with light steps, and pushing his hat over behind his head as he entered.  Then, he pauses, not quite through the door, and simply takes a portion of Kaylee's coins and adds it to his own coin pouch.  He didn't want the gnome growing suspicious when he found out 'drumming up some coin' meant spontaneously producing 1000 more gold pieces from nowhere.  There's a momentary pause as he tries to wrestle with the idea of a reasonable amount of coin someone might produce in the time he's been away from the shop with simple haggling and accessing a smaller stash for emergency purchases.  Making a mental note of how many he placed in his own pouch and hiding the other in the fold of his kimono, he takes a deep breath, and then enters to find the gnome.

"Hello again," he greets the alchemist with a smile, drawing a few loose locks of silver hair behind his ear as he entered again.  "I ended up finding some more coin, and I'd be very interested in purchasing some fireworks.  However, there's a slight problem, at that, that I'm hoping we could absolve with a little brainstorming."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 2, 2013)

The gnome smiles and drums his fingers together, "wonderful, wonderful!  I'm sure any problems you have we can find solutions for.  What sort of problem do you have?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2013)

"I've never actually used any fireworks before, but I do intend on a hefty purchase."  He tossed the bag of coin lightly to allow the echo and jingle to get his point across.  "I do not, however, want to end up purchasing something that I am not proficient in the use of."  Hayao throws the back up, and catches it just as it drops directly in front of him with a swift motion.  "Therefore, I cannot willingly purchase any of your stock without a simply demonstration of the method of lighting, proper care, and effectiveness.  I'll pay for any fireworks used in the process, of course."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> He nods once, moving towards the shop with light steps, and pushing his hat over behind his head as he entered.  Then, he pauses, not quite through the door, and simply takes a portion of Kaylee's coins and adds it to his own coin pouch.  He didn't want the gnome growing suspicious when he found out 'drumming up some coin' meant spontaneously producing 1000 more gold pieces from nowhere.  There's a momentary pause as he tries to wrestle with the idea of a reasonable amount of coin someone might produce in the time he's been away from the shop with simple haggling and accessing a smaller stash for emergency purchases.  Making a mental note of how many he placed in his own pouch and hiding the other in the fold of his kimono, he takes a deep breath, and then enters to find the gnome.
> 
> "Hello again," he greets the alchemist with a smile, drawing a few loose locks of silver hair behind his ear as he entered again.  "I ended up finding some more coin, and I'd be very interested in purchasing some fireworks.  However, there's a slight problem, at that, that I'm hoping we could absolve with a little brainstorming."



While Hayao is busy with the gnome in his shop ulysesn will first go to a spot that has cover where no one can see him.
 1d20+10: 21 [1d20=11]

If he can't see anyone in the spot when he hides after looking everywhere that means no one else can see him.
He will then wait for Hayao to exit with the merchant, he should be close enough by to hear the gnome and Hayao exiting ((tell me anything I need to know mogs ))
Ulysesn will then use stealth, combined with the potions effects and start moving for the tent once that happens


Once he enters the shop ((which the gm will describe I hope  But I will go into more detail when he's actually in there)) he will start talking in elvish softly reassuringly to any fairies or brownies caught for them to be quite and he's here to save them and if they aren't in bottles and can hear and the ones in bottles go into the masterwork bag on the bottom the pixies not contained go on the top of the backpacks contents

Then Ulysesn will exit quietly and go to the meeting point with kaylee on the outskirts of town. ((this plan of course will be changed on the fly depending on what happens ))


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2013)

"Do you see the others anywhere, Drell?" Troyce looks around for the others.

"Tell you what", he says to the merchant. "I feel like my colleague and I should _really _be getting back to our other associates, but I seem to have only 200 gp with me. I'm sure you can lower the price a bit if it threw in something extra..."

He takes out a peridot and an amethyst from one of his pouches, borrowed from the party bank last night. "Like these, for example?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> "I've never actually used any fireworks before, but I do intend on a hefty purchase."  He tossed the bag of coin lightly to allow the echo and jingle to get his point across.  "I do not, however, want to end up purchasing something that I am not proficient in the use of."  Hayao throws the back up, and catches it just as it drops directly in front of him with a swift motion.  "Therefore, I cannot willingly purchase any of your stock without a simply demonstration of the method of lighting, proper care, and effectiveness.  I'll pay for any fireworks used in the process, of course."



Beatrix wandered through the street when she saw Hayao talking to the merchant. A new mithral chainshirt hung off of her body and she was sporting a tri-corner hat. 

"Oh, it's you new Elf. I forget your name," she yawned putting a hand up to her mouth in an almost dainty fashion. "Thought I saw you leaving a shop and figured there must be something damn good to get you back the same day. What are you looking at?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 2, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Therefore, I cannot willingly purchase any of your stock without a simply demonstration of the method of lighting, proper care, and effectiveness.  I'll pay for any fireworks used in the process, of course."


"Of course, of course," the gnome nods politely.  "I have some dummy fireworks for just that purpose.  They fire the same way, they just lack the expensive parts that make the colorful explosions in the sky.  One moment."  He heads into his tent, after a few minutes he returns with a cloth-wrapped bundled and a small box of tindertwigs.

"The city probably wouldn't appreciate us firing these from the market, if you have a moment lets head out to the edge of the city."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn will then use stealth, combined with the potions effects and start moving for the tent once that happens


Once the pair have left Ulysesn quaffs his potion and slips into the gnome's tent.  It's quite cramped inside for him (given that he's twice the size of the normal occupant).  Roughly half the tent is dedicated to alchemical workspace, a small table random ingredients for alchemy in jars and vials on shelves, tools, etc.

The other half of the tend has a small cot and some clothes and personal effects but is largely dominated by a strange machine made of tubes and jars and vials with various chemicals and ingredients in them (think something akin to a still though far more complicated).  A dozen jars in one area have pixies in them.

Only two of the pixies move when Ulysesn enters, they are limp and half collapsed against the side of the jar, they lift their heads slightly but seem to have very little energy.  The other pixies are all still and unresponsive, he can't tell whether they live or not while they're in the jars.

(If you have ranks in "disable device" please roll, otherwise describe what order you're doing things  )



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Beatrix ambled through the door to  find Hayao talking with the merchant. A new mithral chainshirt hung off  of her body and she was sporting a tri-corner hat.
> 
> "Oh, it's you new Elf. I forget your name," she yawned putting a hand up to her mouth in an almost dainty fashion. "Thought  I saw you come in here earlier and figured there must be something damn  good to get you back the same day. What are you buying?"



((Beatrix bumps into them while they're walking))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Beatrix ambled through the door to find Hayao talking with the merchant. A new mithral chainshirt hung off of her body and she was sporting a tri-corner hat.
> 
> "Oh, it's you new Elf. I forget your name," she yawned putting a hand up to her mouth in an almost dainty fashion. "Thought I saw you come in here earlier and figured there must be something damn good to get you back the same day. What are you buying?"


He replies to her in Elvish, the odd beginnings of a smile persisting on his face.  "The slight of forgetting my name aside, I'll have to answer your question later.  I have a matter I must attend to presently."  Hayao's eyes glide towards the gnome with a cautious look, and he looks back to Beatrix, attempting to think of something quickly, switching to Common.  "I'd appreciate if you came along.  I'm seeking to purchase some fireworks from this alchemist."


EvilMoogle said:


> "Of course, of course," the gnome nods politely.  "I have some dummy fireworks for just that purpose.  They fire the same way, they just lack the expensive parts that make the colorful explosions in the sky.  One moment."  He heads into his tent, after a few minutes he returns with a cloth-wrapped bundled and a small box of tindertwigs.
> 
> "The city probably wouldn't appreciate us firing these from the market, if you have a moment lets head out to the edge of the city."



"Naturally."  After indicating for Beatrix to follow along, Hayao offers to carry the fireworks to the edge of the city, making idle small talk withe the gnome on the way over.  "Are fireworks some of your more popular sells?  Or is it mostly just more practically minded devices?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Of course, of course," the gnome nods politely.  "I have some dummy fireworks for just that purpose.  They fire the same way, they just lack the expensive parts that make the colorful explosions in the sky.  One moment."  He heads into his tent, after a few minutes he returns with a cloth-wrapped bundled and a small box of tindertwigs.
> 
> "The city probably wouldn't appreciate us firing these from the market, if you have a moment lets head out to the edge of the city."
> 
> ...


((if only, but I don't see what I have to disable, if only I knew what I was looking at ))
Ulysesn will take jars that are empty and quickly replace it as fast as he can with the two pixies that appear alive.
He will proceed to do so for the rest of the pixies.
If the machine starts reacting violently he will make a reflex check to get out of the tent or something before it explodes.
((surely that shouldn't blow me up in an instant.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 2, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Naturally."  After indicating for Beatrix to follow along, Hayao offers to carry the fireworks to the edge of the city, making idle small talk withe the gnome on the way over.  "Are fireworks some of your more popular sells?  Or is it mostly just more practically minded devices?"



"Very occasionally.  Sometimes a city or a noble house will pay to sponsor a show for a celebration, I hardly expected to sell any out here -- begging your pardon of course."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> He replies to her in Elvish, the odd beginnings of a smile persisting on his face.  "The slight of forgetting my name aside, I'll have to answer your question later.  I have a matter I must attend to presently."  Hayao's eyes glide towards the gnome with a cautious look, and he looks back to Beatrix, attempting to think of something quickly, switching to Common.  "I'd appreciate if you came along.  I'm seeking to purchase some fireworks from this alchemist."
> 
> 
> "Naturally."  After indicating for Beatrix to follow along, Hayao offers to carry the fireworks to the edge of the city, making idle small talk withe the gnome on the way over.  "Are fireworks some of your more popular sells?  Or is it mostly just more practically minded devices?"



Beatrix regarded him in an odd way for a split second, but the excited yelp didn't require her to play-act a part. "Fireworks! I love fireworks! Of course I'll go," she smiled as she step forward and linked arms with Hayao. 

"I only just met you," she added angrily in Elvish.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((if only, but I don't see what I have to disable, if only I knew what I was looking at ))
> Ulysesn will take jars that are empty and quickly replace it as fast as he can with the two pixies that appear alive.
> He will proceed to do so for the rest of the pixies.
> If the machine starts reacting violently he will make a reflex check to get out of the tent or something before it explodes.
> ((surely that shouldn't blow me up in an instant.))


There's a hissing of escaping air as he unscrews the first jar, apparently whatever the machine does it keeps the system under pressure.  Replacing the fairy-jar with an empty jar seems to have balanced things out but as he goes on to the second fairy he notices a slight orange twinge in the air in the machine that he doesn't think was there before.

Still committed and not knowing what else to do he moves on to the second jar, there's a similar but much smaller hiss with this pixie.  Replacing it as quickly as he can he moves on to the third, fourth and fifth jars.  By the sixth he can tell something is wrong, the jar feels slightly warm to the touch, looking down he sees one of the bottles that was full of some sort of oil is now empty and one containing an orangish powder is now black around the edges as if it sat in a hot fire.

((Continue?))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Very occasionally.  Sometimes a city or a noble house will pay to sponsor a show for a celebration, I hardly expected to sell any out here -- begging your pardon of course."


"No offense taken.  It's understandable, they don't seem like the typical fare of miners or adventurers."


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Beatrix regarded him in an odd way for a split second, but the excited yelp didn't require her to play-act a part. "Fireworks! I love fireworks! Of course I'll go," she smiled as she step forward and linked arms with Hayao.
> 
> "I only just met you," she added angrily in Elvish.


He replies in Elven, giving her a coolly amused look, and maintaining a casual tone to his comment.  "I don't recall petitioning for the theatrics, though it will come in handy in the long run.  Just follow my lead.  The longer this takes, the better."  Hayao pauses for a moment, then clears his throat.  "Hayao, by the way.  I apologize if this put you in an odd position.  My intention was not to cause you distress."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2013)

Beatrix seemed slightly offended. "These aren't theatrics," she said in Elvish, "I'm generally excited about the prospect of some bloody fireworks," the word bloody comes out in Common because she's not sure of the actual translation in this context.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 2, 2013)

The gnome coughs politely, "Might we move on?  I need to get back to my store.  I'm sure my neighbors will keep an eye on it but there are things that need tending to inside."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2013)

Hayao raises an eyebrow and his diction devolves into a more casual expression.  "Sorry, sorry.  I don't see why you sounded so upset, then.  I'd count someone I've just met taking me to see fireworks free of charge as a rather fortunate opportunity."

He nods to the gnome, switching back to Common.  "Yes, of course.  I apologize."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2013)

Beatrix rolled her eyes. "Everyone thinks they're doing you a favor," she said to the Gnome. She broke away from Hayao's arm and strutted out to where the Gnome stood. 

"This _gentlemen _here left a lady in her room last night after he took her key. She waited for him to join her and now he thinks he's just going to shrug her off," she said to the Gnome in regards to Hayao.

She turned to Hayoa. "You promised me _some manner_ of explosion last night and I'm not leaving till I get my fill one way or another." She glanced back to the gnome. "Lead on, kind sir." 

Bluff:
   1d20+8 → [9,8] = (17)


----------



## Vergil (Jun 2, 2013)

Duncan positions himself where the group with the gnome would cross his path, having prepared the spell moments before and 'accidentally' bumps into the gnome.

Touch of idiocy:

1d6+0
4+0 = 4

"Oops sorry mate."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 2, 2013)

"I'm afraid what we're doing now won't be too exciting madam," the gnome smiles apologetically, "I am just showing the good sir how to make use of the product.  The real show will come later, it might be something you'd prefer to wait for?  Anticipation can work wonders after all."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I'm afraid what we're doing now won't be too exciting madam," the gnome smiles apologetically, "I am just showing the good sir how to make use of the product.  The real show will come later, it might be something you'd prefer to wait for?  Anticipation can work wonders after all."


"I think I've anticipated enough...I prefer not to let this one out of my sight." Beatrix grabbed Hayoa's arm to lead him along. "Come along, _dear_," she said sounding slightly agitated.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 2, 2013)

((Shit, sorry I missed this earlier))



Crossbow said:


> "Do you see the others anywhere, Drell?" Troyce looks around for the others.
> 
> "Tell you what", he says to the merchant. "I feel like my colleague and I should _really _be getting back to our other associates, but I seem to have only 200 gp with me. I'm sure you can lower the price a bit if it threw in something extra..."
> 
> He takes out a peridot and an amethyst from one of his pouches, borrowed from the party bank last night. "Like these, for example?"



The merchant eyes the gems carefully before smiling, "of course missure, we accept fine materials like this regularly, that seems an amicable exchange to me."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 2, 2013)

Dex:

1d20+5
14+5 = 19


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2013)

Hayao gives the gnomish alchemist a look that is both apologetic, and pleading at the same time.  "I can pay you for any time expended in this manner...but you can see that she is rather...persistent in what she insists on, sir.  Surely you've been in similar situations?"  He gives Beatrix a pleasant, though visibly strained, smile, adding an aside to her in Elven.  "You're much stronger than I'd first anticipated.  Please, not so forcefully."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao gives the gnomish alchemist a look that is both apologetic, and pleading at the same time.  "I can pay you for any time expended in this manner...but you can see that she is rather...persistent in what she insists on, sir.  Surely you've been in similar situations?"  He gives Beatrix a pleasant, though visibly strained, smile, adding an aside to her in Elven.  "You're much stronger than I'd first anticipated.  Please, not so forcefully."



She answered him in common to keep up the ruse. "That's pent up sexual frustration, stop being a bitch about it." 

"I doubt this fine gentlemen has problems like this, gnomes tend to keep their word!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> There's a hissing of escaping air as he unscrews the first jar, apparently whatever the machine does it keeps the system under pressure.  Replacing the fairy-jar with an empty jar seems to have balanced things out but as he goes on to the second fairy he notices a slight orange twinge in the air in the machine that he doesn't think was there before.
> 
> Still committed and not knowing what else to do he moves on to the second jar, there's a similar but much smaller hiss with this pixie.  Replacing it as quickly as he can he moves on to the third, fourth and fifth jars.  By the sixth he can tell something is wrong, the jar feels slightly warm to the touch, looking down he sees one of the bottles that was full of some sort of oil is now empty and one containing an orangish powder is now black around the edges as if it sat in a hot fire.
> 
> ((Continue?))


"Geez I have no idea what I'm doing here, no switches, levers or anything, it's not even convenient."
Ulysesn switches the beaker that had oil with a beaker full of water from his waterskin (it's mostly water after all)  in the same way he switched the fairies hoping it will slow the process down since they will have to heat up and bring the pressure back up. (hopefully)

Since the orange beaker is too hot he grabs some of the clothing in the shop and wraps it around his hand and gets another beaker full of water ready.

If it works he will proceed to switch out the rest of the fairies two at a time now like before.
If it decides to start to go berserk Ulysesn will take grab  two beakers at once with fairies in them throwing them in his backpack and runs for it full speed before it explodes


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She answered him in common to keep up the ruse. "That's pent up sexual frustration, stop being a bitch about it."
> 
> "I doubt this fine gentlemen has problems like this, gnomes tend to keep their word!"



The tips of his ears brighten slightly at that.  "Please, please.  I'll provide you with as many explosions as you'd like, I promise.  I'll always keep my word to you," he flashes her a reassuring smile, then looks to the gnome alchemist with a look that says 'sorry about this'.  He jingles his coin pouch encouragingly as a counterbalance, however.

Once they reach the edge of the city, (provided there are no premature explosions prior) he fiddles with his glasses anxiously, looking to the alchemist for what to do next.


----------



## kluang (Jun 2, 2013)

Zozaria stand above a roof and keep watching at the gnome and Ulysesn.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 2, 2013)

Tassara finishes writing her scrolls and puts them on Kathy's saddlebags. 

"You know... things are awfully quiet now" she looks around. "No crossbows being drawn. No shouts or curses..."

"Kathy, I believe our friends might be in trouble" she says worried. The cat looks at her with an expression that could be translated into _"oh, I'm supposed to care?"_.

Tassara goes outside to check on the party.


----------



## kluang (Jun 2, 2013)

Zozaria spots Tassara leaving the inn. "Oh crap." He looks at the gnome tent wondering if others are finish and he looks at Tassara, readying himself to intercept her if she comes too close to the tent.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Geez I have no idea what I'm doing here, no switches, levers or anything, it's not even convenient."
> Ulysesn switches the beaker that had oil with a beaker full of water  from his waterskin (it's mostly water after all) and does the same for  the orange powder in the same way he switched the fairies hoping it will  slow the process down since they will have to heat up. (hopefully)
> 
> If it works he will proceed to switch out the rest of the fairies two at a time now like before if that works.
> If it decides to start to go berserk Ulysesn will take grab  two beakers  at once with fairies in them throwing them in his backpack and run for  it full speed before it explodes


Ulysesn refills the now-empty beaker with watery wine, as soon as it's screwed in it starts getting pulled into the mechanism and circulated.  He grabs the beaker with the orange powder and quickly burns his hand (-2HP).  Swearing and looking around he finds a set of tongs, the beaker's stuck at first but pushing firmly breaks it loose.

Actually pushing firmly breaks the glass piping holding it in place loose.  With no quick way to replace it he's stuck with moving on.  He starts unscrewing pixie-bottles two at a time, the bottles are uncomfortably warm to the touch now though there's no response from the immobile pixies within.

He's forced to pause by a fit of coughs, something in the air in the tent doesn't smell right.  Purple flames start burning in several of the still attached beakers, working quickly he unscrews the last two pixies and slides them into his pack.  The strange scent in the air is getting worse, if he has anything left to do he had best do it quickly.



Hidden Nin said:


> Once they reach the edge of the city, (provided there are no premature explosions prior) he fiddles with his glasses anxiously, looking to the alchemist for what to do next.



The trio reach the edge of the city while the gnome rambles on about the proper care of the fireworks (don't get them wet, don't expose them to fire, don't open them, etc, etc).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Ulysesn refills the now-empty beaker with watery wine, as soon as it's screwed in it starts getting pulled into the mechanism and circulated.  He grabs the beaker with the orange powder and quickly burns his hand (-2HP).  Swearing and looking around he finds a set of tongs, the beaker's stuck at first but pushing firmly breaks it loose.
> 
> Actually pushing firmly breaks the glass piping holding it in place loose.  With no quick way to replace it he's stuck with moving on.  He starts unscrewing pixie-bottles two at a time, the bottles are uncomfortably warm to the touch now though there's no response from the immobile pixies within.
> 
> He's forced to pause by a fit of coughs, something in the air in the tent doesn't smell right.  Purple flames start burning in several of the still attached beakers, working quickly he unscrews the last two pixies and slides them into his pack.  The strange scent in the air is getting worse, if he has anything left to do he had best do it quickly.


Ulysesn runs like hell as far away from the tent (while still invisible I assume)
 as he can  he notices Tassara and says "Run to the outskirts, that tent is going to blow up." while still running to the opposite end of the outskirts from where the gnome was lead and where kaylee is.(gnome is on one end kaylee the other)
"I really hope it doesn't blow up..."


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2013)

As he is examining his recent purchase, Troyce catches Tassara exiting the inn. "Oh hey, there you are! Have you seen the others?"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 2, 2013)

Time seemed to slow to a halt as Kaylee stood on the edge of town waiting for Ulysesn.  "I think this will work.  I just hope we are in time..."  She let the words fall away, not wanting to finish the statement.  "Nissa, can you tell me about what that gnome was doing exactly?"  She stood near the cart, her hand gently caressing the soft grey muzzle of the mule.  Brox, her new hawk, the cat, and brownie were all nestled in the rig.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 2, 2013)

> Ulysesn runs like hell as far away from the tent (while still invisible I assume)
> as he can he notices Tassara and says "Run to the outskirts, that tent is going to blow up."



"Uh-oh"

Kathy seems agitated by the invisible running man. 



Crossbow said:


> As he is examining his recent purchase, Troyce catches Tassara exiting the inn. "Oh hey, there you are! Have you seen the others?"




"YES, RUN!" she pulls him and starts running after Ulyssesn. She knows better than to stop to ask questions when the words "Run" and "Blow up" are used in the same sentence.


----------



## kluang (Jun 2, 2013)

Zozaria climbs down from the roof and into the back stairs and join Tassara. "Did you say blow up? I knew it.  Our group luck always turn sour at worst moment. "


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 2, 2013)

Shortly after Ulysesn exits the tent thick blue and green smoke starts to pour out of the openings of the tent, a few moments later the a smoldering fire starts around the edges of the tent.  The nearby shopkeepers panic, a few attempt magical or mundane methods to control the fire but as the fire starts to spread they instead opt for a panicked flight from the tent.

About two minutes later a massive shockwave ripples across the city shattering windows, blasting open doors and shutters, and knocking everyone outside off their feet (-3 HP to everyone that's outside, including animals).

A moment thick bands of multicolored smoke wash across the city and surrounding area.  After a few seconds the smoke clears and it's rapidly apparent the smoke had some effects.

((What fun are random effect tables if you don't use them?))
- Every fire in the area is snuffed out.
- Spellcasters forget all memorized spells for the day
- A weak acid washes across the town.  It doesn't hurt people however cloth and leather disintegrates.  Clothes inside other containers are unaffected.
- Everyone in the area of effect is massively inebriated.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2013)

Drell is knocked to the ground by the source of the explosion, flailing wildly as he goes face first into the dirt. "What the hell!" He shouts, as his clothes literally disintegrate around him. "I just bought this hat!"

The rest of his words, which doubtlessly would've been massively inspiring and profound, instead came out as a meaningless babble as an absolutely massive wave of intoxication swept over him. He didn't even have the wherewithal to complain about forgetting his spells.

Now if only he could remember the _Polypurpose Panacea_ extract in his bag, one of which uses is a quite convenient temporary sobriety...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2013)

Beatrix stumbled to the ground and caught herself. She glanced up toward the direction that the blast had come from and her head was still swimming. "Well I guess I got my explosion," she said. It took her a moment to realize that her clothes were gone, luckily the chain shirt was covering almost everything. 

She fought to conceal herself. "Going to need to find some clothes pretty quick, I don't think interlocking metal is good to have right against delicate skin and hair," she said. "What happened?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 2, 2013)

The gnome (who now has something like a 4 effective wis) stares up from the floor, "what happened to what?  Why am I lying down?  Can someone stop the ground from spinning so fast?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2013)

Hayao's usual grace and gait are knocked right out of him as he stumbles to the ground, only to pick himself back up with his kimono completely gone, and his Common and Elven alike slurred to almost unintelligible levels.  "I don't have...oh goodness..."  He sways a moment, pinching the bridge of his nose, and at a loss for something to wipe his lenses clean with now.  He thanked himself for taking the time to switch to a chain shirt the day prior instead of his usual leather armor, and he immediately glances off in the direction of his horse.  

"Dammit...forget the fireworks."  He takes uneven steps in the direction of the inn and stables.  He then glances back at Beatrix, stumbling over a vaguely Elvish sentence.  "I'll attempt to explain later...and we really should find some clothes."  Hayao all but forgets about the gnome, his mind drawn to other places at the moment.  He stops as he hears him speak, then backtracks and picks him up, leaving the demonstrational fireworks.  "You're going to be in for quite the surprise once you cease being senile, friend."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 2, 2013)

Before any chance of conversation happened, Kaylee felt the explosion.  It tossed her backwards, luckily she hit the ground instead of landing in the cart where the other creatures were.  "What the hell..."  the druid pauses for a moment and holds her head.  "I don't feel so good..."  She then sat up and rocked slightly.  "I...what..."  She begins to giggle when she looks down at her bareness.  "Stamar would be so mad I lost my clothes."  Kaylee then giggled again as she attempted to stand.  

Dex:
Roll(1d20)-4:
3,-4
Total:1

The druid barely budged before naked butt was once again in the dirt on the road.  The experience only made Kaylee laugh even harder.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 2, 2013)

Nissa the brownie picks her self up from the several feet she was thrown and throws her arms in the air shouting "wooo!  Can we do it again?!?!"  Apparently unperturbed by her nakedness.


----------



## kluang (Jun 2, 2013)

Zozaria lies on the ground with nothing but his mithal chain shirt. "Uhhh...."and he tries to get up and he notice that he have nothing but his chain shirt. "......Shit....." and he falls at his back. "This group really need to bless by whatever pantheon that governs luck. "


----------



## Vergil (Jun 2, 2013)

Duncan opens his eyes and found himself naked and feeling drunk. He grins and nods recognising the situation many times over. He gets up and walks back to the centre of town:

Dex check
1d20-1
14-1 = 13

He starts singing a song

[YOUTUBE]w7KCj36wIXs[/YOUTUBE]

1d20-0
14-0 = 14

And actually remembers the lyrics!

"Right! ye bas, no screwin around! I'm gonna go tell Kaylee that she's class!"

He walks around and tries to find the blonde juju druid. Eventually he meets her and gives a thumbs up to her naked form, whilst attempting to put an arm round her shoulder 

((feel free to dodge and have Duncan stagger and sit down. 

Check if you need it

1d20-1
9-1 = 8 ))

"Ye look great naked! Dunno why ye wear clothes cos ye look fuckin great naked!.... Kaylee, yer the girl of my dreams! I think yer like...prettier than 100.. no...a thousand...no! a...what's bigger than a thousand?..."

He pauses for a moment as he loses his chain of thought and looks at her confused, "what was I talkin about? Anyways did I tell ye, ye look really good naked? Like really good. Please excuse the fact that I'm without clothes. I'm no fussed so it's ok but some folk get a wee bit offended by my penis. you know?" Duncan pauses again, "I mean I fuckin love you. Like no in the typical drunk way. I mean I've said that te some o my mates back home, but no te ye an I felt like ye need te hear it. Cos everyone needs te be loved aye? Like it's no jus me, cos like I dunno if ye know this, but me dad was a fuckin dick an my ma wasnae in my life. I dunno, I'd like te find her ye know?"

Duncan pauses again and looks at Kaylee up and down, "Has anyone ever mentioned that ye look really good naked?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 3, 2013)

Beatrix pulled a sheet from her bag. "I've more than got my money's worth out of you beauties," she turned her back to Hayao and stripped out of the chain shirt. "You're going to have to excuse my lewd behavior while I make myself decent again." She tossed her hair up making sure it was clear before wrapping the sheet around herself and tying it off in a way that it cover her chest and crotch. She slipped the chain shirt back over the makeshift clothes and pulled her belt up around her waist. 

"That's better," she said with a slight smile. "Somehow I'm certain that idiot Ulysesn is to blame for this. At least I that stuff didn't mess my hair up too bad."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 3, 2013)

"AHHH!" Tassara gasp in horror as the thing explodes. "What!? UGh... What... what is this!?"  the clothes beneath her armor get destroyed, but her armor thankfully covers most of what's important. Is not like it is a metal bikini or something, that would be simply _ridiculous_. 

"wah? I feel... awfully-"  she looks at her hands, then at the ground. "No, this will not do. I need to... There must be people hurt! I must help them!"

"Kathy, come, I need you to-"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 3, 2013)

Hayao frowns as she does so, his ears reddening again as he tried not to watch, but still ending up doing so despite himself.  The samurai finds himself stealing glances when he thought she wasn't aware, though his skewed perception of things probably resulted in him looking as she changed at the most obvious moments.  He slumps the dazed, drunken, and dumb gnome over his shoulder, wriggling uncomfortably in his own chain shirt as he adjusted his weight.  "Do you have another?  If you don't mind my body against your sheets temporarily."  Whether she obliges or not, he moves towards the center of the explosion's blast radius now, wobbling a bit here and there.  "You're good at that whole acting thing," he says in Common, oblivious that he still has the gnome on his shoulder.  "Bees and tricks, right?  Er.  Beatrix."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 3, 2013)

"The rest of my gear that could cover you up is back in the room, I just had this one bed sheet on me. And I do have my skills, though I tend to try and keep them secret. Thank you though."


----------



## kluang (Jun 3, 2013)

Zozaria walks like a drunkard. "I feel like a man who has been fighting a she orc during mating season." And he stumble at Tassara. "I need a pant, a pair of boots and...." before he finish his sentence he collapse and snore loudly.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

"*Hic*, wll st.. *hic*." (no idea what the minuses for inebriation are, but I'll assume its even worse if you have never been drunk)

"halv 2 got the feries* hic*out. weight i'm nsked?"
Luckily for Ulysesn his mithral mail covered him somewhat.
"*hic* I wndr f nythn is is *hic* deft n the mart *hic*

Also luckily for ulysesn the silk rope he bought was unaffected for some reason((leather and clothes eh?))
He will attempt to rap it around his lower body to cover himself and then tie it.



((everyone's gold should be on the ground assuming it's in a pouch that would desolve))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 3, 2013)

As everyone starts to recover from the initial shock the town, having the collective judgement of a chipmunk, decides that the party should continue.  People, dressed in whatever they could scavenge, haul barrels of beer out to the streets while others begin setting bonfires around the city for light (and because bonfires + really drunk people go together despite this being a spectacularly bad idea).

About a third of the city are passed out (many in the streets) however the rest apparently are content with roving the city in impromptu celebration.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 3, 2013)

As if getting a divine revelation Tassara answers to the sky happily. "Ah! Thank you! Ok, alright.... time to work my healing" she slowly makes her way to Zozaria and checks him. "Sleep. Ok."

She moves step by step as if she was walking over a rope. Surprinsingly, Kathy follows Tassara walking in a very funny way...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

soulnova said:


> As if getting a divine revelation Tassara answers to the sky happily. "Ah! Thank you! Ok, alright.... time to work my healing" she slowly makes her way to Zozaria and checks him. "Sleep. Ok."
> 
> She moves step by step as if she was walking over a rope. Surprinsingly, Kathy follows Tassara walking in a very funny way...


----------



## soulnova (Jun 3, 2013)

"NOOO DONT DIE!" Tassara cries at the sight of the pixies. 

Positive channel
Link removed
2d6 → [4,3] = (7)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 3, 2013)

There's no particular response or improvement in the pixies based on the healing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "NOOO DONT DIE!" Tassara cries at the sight of the pixies.
> 
> Positive channel
> Link removed
> 2d6 → [4,3] = (7)



"*Hic* ty *hic* agin"


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2013)

Troyce is still trying to regain his balance after being released from Tassara's sudden release. "Ugh, where... Where are my clothes? _Where are my beautiful clothes_?" He looks in his immediate area and sees most of his belongings strews across the pavement, with Tassara a few yards over crying over dead faeries.

"_Ben zonah_, what the hell happened while i was shopping?"

Perception
1d20+6-4
3+2=5 

(spectacular)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 3, 2013)

The Elven samurai ends up having to remove all his chain for the uncomfortability, and frowns intensely when he finds nothing remaining of the gnome's shop. He appears to be harboring, and struggling to hold in, an intense anger, though the moment passes. He passes the helpless gnome to Beatrix, numbed to the bonfires and festivities. "I'm going....to get dressed." he murmurs in broken Elvish.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

Ulysesn talks to the naked brownie 
"ur *hic* friends" dn't *hic* semm oky, can you *hic* do ny anyhing? *hic*"
Ulysesn is taking the pixies out of the beakers one by one as gently as he can and putting them in the cart.
"eed to eed to do smthen with thes."
Ulysesn drunkenly decides to dispose of the beakers by throwing them outside of town.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 3, 2013)

Tassara bawls over the fearies.  "I'm so sooorrrrryyyy!"


Then she suddenly gasps. "Wait" she checks their tiny pulse and breathing.

Heal check
Link removed
1d20+7 → [17,7] = (24)

Are they just passed out?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 3, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "_Ben zonah_, what the hell happened while i was shopping?"
> 
> Perception
> 1d20+6-4
> ...


((No need for perceptions, you can see things going on easily enough.  If you want to meet up with other party members by all means do so))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn talks to the naked brownie
> "ur *hic* friends" dn't *hic* semm oky, can you *hic* do ny anyhing? *hic*"
> Ulysesn is taking the pixies out of the beakers one by one as gently as he can and putting them in the cart.
> "eed to eed to do smthen with thes."
> Ulysesn drunkenly decides to dispose of the beakers by throwing them outside of town.


Nissa sobers somewhat at the sight of the bodies of the pixies.  "I.. I don't know.  I can heal a little but I'm not really trained."  She climbs over and puts her hand on the head of one of the bodies, checking the temperature.



soulnova said:


> Tassara bawls over the fearies.  "I'm so sooorrrrryyyy!"
> 
> 
> Then she suddenly gasps. "Wait" she checks their tiny pulse and breathing.
> ...


2 of the pixies are conscious.  2 of the pixies are unconscious-but-still-alive (if barely).  The other 8 are dead.

All of them show signs of massive attribute damage (all).  Tarassa can't begin to speculate as to how this was done but it's surely the cause for their condition.  And whatever it was apparently continued even after the death, several of the dead pixies feel notably lighter, as if they were hollowed out.

The ones that yet live seem stable though.  With care they should recover in time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> 2 of the pixies are conscious.  2 of the pixies are unconscious-but-still-alive (if barely).  The other 8 are dead.
> 
> All of them show signs of massive attribute damage (all).  Tarassa can't begin to speculate as to how this was done but it's surely the cause for their condition.  And whatever it was apparently continued even after the death, several of the dead pixies feel notably lighter, as if they were hollowed out.
> 
> The ones that yet live seem stable though.  With care they should recover in time.


Ulysesn takes a deep breath 
"Tassara how many r live? I reid my est to get them out as fest I ould *hic* "


----------



## soulnova (Jun 3, 2013)

Tassara sobs pointing at the dead ones  "Those... are... dead..." she sniffles and tries to dry her tears with the back of her hand. "Something really bad happened to them. I don't think it was the explosion. They are so light...Look, they are so weak and feeble."

She will call for additional healing and then gets her newly written scrolls of Lesser Restoration to help at least a couple of them with the attribute damage.


Positive Healing
Link removed
2d6 → [2,4] = (6)


x2 Lesser Restoration
here
1d4 → [1] = (1)
1d4 → [4] = (4)



"Let's take them somewhere safe, come, come..." she pushes the cart away to a more quiet place where they can rest. She cries all the way.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Tassara sobs pointing at the dead ones  "Those... are... dead..." she sniffles and tries to dry her tears with the back of her hand. "Something really bad happened to them. I don't think it was the explosion. They are so light..."
> 
> She will call for additional healing and then gets her newly written scrolls of Lesser Restoration to help at least a couple of them with the attribute damage.
> 
> ...


Ulysesn walks along with Tassara and helps her push.
"4 amment I forgot we r naked"
Ulysesn starts chuckling sadly something very clearly is conflicting in his mind.
"So do wii bury them or somethin?"
Ulysesn looks towards the pixies once they get where they will rest


----------



## soulnova (Jun 3, 2013)

Tassara is not entirely naked. She has her lamellar armor made of horn covering her. But the lower part must look like a weird short skirt. 

"We should... I don't know what pixies do with their dead. Do they burn them?... I don't know..." she says sniffling but more calm. She will look for flowers to at least make them a flower bed on a box to work as a coffin. 

She will gently place them inside the box and cross their hands over their chest, a I sign of peaceful rest from The Coddler.

"Wait... where did you found them?" she just know realized she didn't know where the pixies came from.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

((naked as in no underclothes, it's like being naked with no underwear but having pants on, though really we are naked all of the time regardless of clothes or not soooo))


soulnova said:


> "We should... I don't know what pixies do with their dead. Do they burn them?... I don't know..." she says sniffling but more calm. She will look for flowers to at least make them a flower bed on a box to work as a coffin.
> 
> She will gently place them inside the box and cross their hands over their chest, a I sign of peaceful rest from The Coddler.
> 
> "Wait... where did you found them?" she just know realized she didn't know where the pixies came from.


Ulysesn starts  adjusting to the feeling of being drunk
"In the tent tat blew up. Tat was sort of my fault."
Ulysesn starts kicking the dirt around
"Tat dmn nome mercha-*hic* merchant did ths too thm, I dn't knew if he actully has a license 2 do that, but I releasssd them regardless of what laws ther are on is side."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 3, 2013)

Nessa breaks down crying at the news for a minute, then slowly pulls herself up a grim look of determination on her face.

Tassara's magic is enough to allow one of the unconscious pixies to gain a very groggy awareness.  She still hardly moves but it's a relief that she will recover.  Apparently taking a cue from Tassara Nessa collects several pebbles from the ground, holding them for a moment she whispers a chant and the stones begin to glow.  She lays one on each of the living fey, it seems to ease their injuries slightly but has minimal impact.

Biting her lip, tears still wet on her face Nessa looks at the others, "thank you for your help, I don't know what would have happened had you not come.  I'll take them back home, their families should know what happened.

She jumps down to where her things are and pulls out a selection of tiny fairy-sized woodworking tools.  Again she begins a soft, slow chant and the tools rise into the air and being gathering sticks and twigs together working on their own accord.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 3, 2013)

"A gnome? with a license!? That....that...." she clenches her teeth, her face turns all red  "THAT MONSTER! I'm going to- I'm going to...... BEAT HIM UP-!" 

"WITH MY FISTS!" she rises her fists to the sky as if making a dramatic promise to the powers that be.

"Nessa, wait here with Kathy.  KATHY, DEFEND NESSA!" she orders the big cat. The felyne looks at her and seems to nod and simply goes and lies down beside the fairy watching it work. Kathy is too tired and feels strange to do anything else at the moment besides rolling and purring.

"Ulysssns" she mumbles his name. "We find this gnome and kick his ass!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "A gnome? with a license!? That....that...." she clenches her teeth, her face turns all red  "THAT MONSTER! I'm going to- I'm going to...... BEAT HIM UP-!"
> 
> "WITH MY FISTS!" she rises her fists to the sky as if making a dramatic promise to the powers that be.
> 
> ...


Ulysesn chuckles sorrowfully
"Tassara you are so swet evn when thinkng of such a thing.*hic*" 
His sadly swings his head back and forth in a no motion
"Tht wouldnt solve anyting, he ould still live and the damg I did wuld b four naught. His rep should be damged greatly from this if we do nothin and he will be utterly roke. But... if his license was in that tent..."
Ulysesn smiles widely.
"he shouldnt be huntin them anymor all e's worked for will be gone."
"Besides if I gt involved I ill kill him."


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2013)

Troyce sees Tassara's outburst and starts grinning before slapping himself. "No, Troyce! Bad thoughts! This ain't the fist time you've been chateaued off your ass. You've gotta... You gotta get your priordites in orrer. You gotta..."

He dozes off for a few seconds and then snaps back awake "Looting! The town is in chaos, I should be looting stores, yes. I should start with a clothing boutique, doll myself up..."

Troyce starts roaming the streets to find any place that sold clothes under a roof.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 3, 2013)

"But he has to pay for what he did!"  she says indignant  "Who would make such a law in the first place!? A unjust law, is no law at all! " 

"If law won't make him pay, I'll do it myself. He was torturing them, look, look!" she points at the little bodies of the fairies "It was like those bassstarrds of the... the Sleepless Night! They kidnap people and then-... I *have* to punch him in the face at least!" she explains getting agitated.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "But he has to pay for what he did!"  she says indignant  "Who would make such a law in the first place!? A unjust law, is no law at all! "
> 
> "If law won't make him pay, I'll do it myself. He was torturing them, look, look!" she points at the little bodies of the fairies "It was like those bassstarrds of the... the Sleepless Night! They kidnap people and then-... I *have* to punch him in the face at least!" she explains getting agitated.



"Tassara thse laws r supported by..."
Ulysesn turns silent
"The oly way we wold do anything at all is 2 wait. It's his tent he should be punished and the only fiting onw is someting we can't do."
Ulysesn looks at the brownie
"It's sometin only they can do, only they ight be able to do worse than us a fate worse than death. Deth is the worst we can do."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 3, 2013)

"That was fun!"  Kaylee said in response to the brownie wanting to do that ride again.  Then Duncan showed up.  He talked about many things even putting an arm around the young woman but all she could do was stare at him.  Kaylee had never seen anyone naked, let alone a man.  

"What is that?  It just wiggles around...it looks like a worm..."  She looks down at herself and back at Duncan.  "I don't have one of those....I don't...think...I would want..."  Suddenly Kaylee puts a hand over her mouth and runs to the side of the road and loses what food she had in her system, the spinning world making her forget the extra appendage.  

After she stands and staggers slightly she goes to talk to Duncan again and she sees the others around the cart.  Walking as best she can, the druid staggers behind them, waving at Duncan to follow.  "What...what happened?  Why are you mad Tassy?"  Kaylee uses the term that she heard the others use to refer to the cleric.  She tosses an arm across her shoulder.  

"Uly!  You got 'em!  Alright!"  Kaylee dances around then pauses.  "Wait...what is wrong?  What...what...Oh my!"  The situation finally gets through the druid's foggy mind.  "We weren't fast enough...I'm so...so...sorr-"  Kaylee begins to sob as she sees the pixies being readied.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 3, 2013)

"hush... shhh...." Tassara pats Kaylee's head like she was a child and offers her shoulder to cry on. "I know... I know. I tried to save them, but they were too weak, too hollow. I don't understand..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 3, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce starts roaming the streets to find any place that sold clothes under a roof.


The general store is pretty much the only constructed shop (other than Crazy Ivan's potion store), fortunately for Troyce since it's not primarily a clothing store most of its clothing was squirreled away in a chest.  They don't carry anything fancy but he can dress in relative peace.

While he's searching he hears a group approaching the door, "... barrels of oil, we'll get those fires really going!  Oh, I think they have a few kegs of whiskey too, it'll be great!"




Kuno said:


> "Uly!  You got 'em!  Alright!"  Kaylee dances around then pauses.  "Wait...what is wrong?  What...what...Oh my!"  The situation finally gets through the druid's foggy mind.  "We weren't fast enough...I'm so...so...sorr-"  Kaylee begins to sob as she sees the pixies being readied.


The brownie continues directing the tools as they assemble a small cart with cat-sized harness.  She sniffs sadly but forces a smile at Kaylee, "I don't think there's anything you could have done.  He kept experimenting and adding to his contraption, some of them had already been in there when I was captured."  

She grumbles and stomps a tiny foot in frustration, "if anyone is to blame it's me for not escaping on my own earlier.  A real knight would have, and brought swift justice at the same time."  Her tools, perhaps reflecting her mood, snap a twig in half.  She quickly recovers and continues her work.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 3, 2013)

((Do the other pixies recover attribute loss from Lesser Restoration I casted from the scrolls?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 3, 2013)

((They recovered some, yes.  I mentioned above one of them is now awake, the other is still unconscious.  They just have a /lot/ of attribute damage.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The brownie continues directing the tools as they assemble a small cart with cat-sized harness.  She sniffs sadly but forces a smile at Kaylee, "I don't think there's anything you could have done.  He kept experimenting and adding to his contraption, some of them had already been in there when I was captured."
> 
> She grumbles and stomps a tiny foot in frustration, "if anyone is to blame it's me for not escaping on my own earlier.  A real knight would have, and brought swift justice at the same time."  Her tools, perhaps reflecting her mood, snap a twig in half.  She quickly recovers and continues her work.


"So what do u pln to do? Afer all of tat? I doubt he is teh only one tat does this..."


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2013)

Once Troyce is properly dressed in the dissappointing ly mundane garb, he pauses to register what he just heard.

He crouches under the front window of the shop and tries to remain unnoticed as he waits to see if the group enters or just passes by.

Stealth
1d20+12-3
18+9=27


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 3, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "So what do u pln to do? Afer all of tat? I doubt he is teh only one tat does this..."


The brownie sniffs, "I don't know.  For now bring back my cousins, I'm honor bound for that.  Beyond that I don't know, maybe we'll have licenses to hunt gnomes?"  An air of bitterness fills her voice.

She finishes her rickety makeshift cart and calls for the cat to come over, "maybe this is just proof I shouldn't be a knight, a real knight would know what to do."  She shakes her head as if to clear it and almost falls over as the world spins.  Steadying herself she takes up her skewer and starts tracing a circle around the cat, "this is going to be heavy Fluffykins, you'll need to go all out."  The cat roars a meow in response.



Crossbow said:


> Once Troyce is properly dressed in the  dissappointing ly mundane garb, he pauses to register what he just  heard.
> 
> He crouches under the front window of the shop and tries to remain  unnoticed as he waits to see if the group enters or just passes by.
> 
> ...


The group drunkenly barges in looking through the general stores' goods.  They don't seem to notice Troyce as he carefully moves around behind shelves.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The brownie sniffs, "I don't know.  For now bring back my cousins, I'm honor bound for that.  Beyond that I don't know, maybe we'll have licenses to hunt gnomes?"  An air of bitterness fills her voice.
> 
> She finishes her rickety makeshift cart and calls for the cat to come over, "maybe this is just proof I shouldn't be a knight, a real knight would know what to do."  She shakes her head as if to clear it and almost falls over as the world spins.  Steadying herself she takes up her skewer and starts tracing a circle around the cat, "this is going to be heavy Fluffykins, you'll need to go all out."  The cat roars a meow in response.


"ell if u really don't know you ould always come with us. But aside from tat I would suggst tat you start setten traps and ta like, you won't do tat well in direct cambat without ambushes. 
As for tellen if someone is friendly you can always lure them to traps if they aren't. With tat power it would be easy."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 3, 2013)

"Good bye, little one. Whatever you decide, I pray for your wishes to come true" Tassara snuggles the brownie and wishes her good bye.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 3, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "ell if u really don't know you ould always come with us. But aside from tat I would suggst tat you start setten traps and ta like, you won't do tat well in direct cambat without ambushes.
> As for tellen if someone is friendly you can always lure them to traps if they aren't. With tat power it would be easy."



"I'll repay my debt someday, you can be sure of that.  I can't promise when though, my own people need me first.  But don't underestimate the Fairy Knights, mounted on war-moths they soar across the sky"  The gazes up eyes glazed and she almost falls over before catching herself.

She turns back to her circle adding a few finishing touches then intones seriously, "Fluffykins: Destroyer mode!"  A burst of light shines from the circle inscribed in the ground lighting up the brown-and-black cat.  Electricity arcs across its body and it lets out a long snarl.  It's fur spikes out on end and turns golden and the cat seems a little bigger than before as the light fades.  It lets out a hearty meow of triumph and digs its claws into the ground.

Nessa works to attach the harness to the cat (who complains only mildly), "would you be so kind as to help load the bodies for me?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 3, 2013)

"Oh my god! That's... that's like some kind of Super Cat...." she eyes Kathy that is still lying on the ground as if wondering if she could do the same with her.

"Yes, yes, of course I'll help you" Tassara hurries to carefully bring her her friends.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I'll repay my debt someday, you can be sure of that.  I can't promise when though, my own people need me first.  But don't underestimate the Fairy Knights, mounted on war-moths they soar across the sky"  The gazes up eyes glazed and she almost falls over before catching herself.
> 
> She turns back to her circle adding a few finishing touches then intones seriously, "Fluffykins: Destroyer mode!"  A burst of light shines from the circle inscribed in the ground lighting up the brown-and-black cat.  Electricity arcs across its body and it lets out a long snarl.  It's fur spikes out on end and turns golden and the cat seems a little bigger than before as the light fades.  It lets out a hearty meow of triumph and digs its claws into the ground.
> 
> Nessa works to attach the harness to the cat (who complains only mildly), "would you be so kind as to help load the bodies for me?"



"Sure..."
Ulysesn loads the very light bodies up gently
"We should tell each other our names befor u leave. That wy we migt be able to stay in touch. Mine is Ulysesn."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 3, 2013)

"Mine is Tassara" she nods to the little brownie. "This is Kathy"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 3, 2013)

"I am Kaylee and that is Brox.". The young Druid smiles through her tears as she helps load the brownies kin.  "I am sorry we couldn't do more..."  She sighs and wipes a tear.  "Please find us if someone else does these horrendous acts..."  Kaylee was so wrapped up n her tears and feeling the strange effects to remember her state of undress, then again she has never had to worry about it before either.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2013)

(how many idiots are in the store?)


----------



## Vergil (Jun 3, 2013)

"Mine's Duncan!" he says to the Browne and rest of the party. "Fairy Knights sounds fuckin awesome mate! If I were a fairy I'd join it and kick arse."

"Don't ye think Kaylee looks really good naked? Oi Tassy, why aren't ye naked? C'mon get yer kit off! This is like some super naked party where we all have jungle sex wit one another!" Duncan cackles. "Fuckin laugh. Why do I have a laugh like that? I mean girls don't find that attractive."

He leans over to Tassara having already forgotten that he'd asked her to get her armor off, "Hey, ye know I don't know if ye noticed but I really fancy Kaylee but it's just no workin. Ye think ye can help me out?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 3, 2013)

"Duncan, Ulysesn, Tassara, Kaylee, again you have my thanks.  I'll let others know of your heroism, perhaps if you meet another fairy they too shall count you as a friend."  The small brownie heads off walking alongside her cat.



Crossbow said:


> (how many idiots are in the store?)


((Three))


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2013)

Troyce will try and sneak out the door and then make a dash to where the rest of the party is.

(would i need anymore checks to do this?)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 3, 2013)

((Nope, the earlier roll is fine))

Troyce waits until the trio is occupied trying to lift a barrel of lamp oil and slips out the door, he quickly heads towards the outskirts of town where most of the others wait.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 3, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Don't ye think Kaylee looks really good naked? Oi Tassy, why aren't ye naked? C'mon get yer kit off! This is like some super naked party where we all have jungle sex wit one another!" Duncan cackles. "Fuckin laugh. Why do I have a laugh like that? I mean girls don't find that attractive."
> 
> He leans over to Tassara having already forgotten that he'd asked her to get her armor off, "Hey, ye know I don't know if ye noticed but I really fancy Kaylee but it's just no workin. Ye think ye can help me out?"



 "But Duncan! You said it yourself.  We are like family now! I can't have jungle sex with youuu! It would be so wrong!"  (( )) she covers her red face all embarrassed. Up until now, she hadn't minded seeing other people naked (it's only natural!) but being so forward about the act actually makes her nervous. 

Suddenly, the closeness of Duncan and Tassara's un-comfortableness makes Kathy  go into VIRGINITY WARNING overdrive. She clumsily jumps on Duncan's back, drops him, and slaps his naked butt as a warning. She growls at him defensively. 

"*gasp* Kathy! You shouldn't slap people in their behinds!"


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2013)

"Guys, guys, GUYS!" Troyce runs at them waving his arms. "Whatever asinine horseshit your doing pales in comparison to the asinine horseshit that's about to take place.  You know that bonfire thing? Well I saw these guys getting ready to dump buckets of oil and booze into it and besides being an obvious waste of whiskey it will probably destroy most of the city and not like that magic explosion from earlier that I am positive was Ullyssen's fault with with actual deadly fire so we should DO SOMETHING."

Troyce stops to catch his breath, panting a few times before collapsing.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 3, 2013)

"But... BUT.... MY SPELLS!" she grabs her hair in dramatic fashion. "I don't have any! And Kathy doesn't know how to put out fires! Do you Kathy?"

"*Growl*"

"See!? But... you think I could talk them down? I can talk them down right? Ok... let's go..."

She will follow Troyce to the bonfire area.

"People of....!!  _(what's the name of this place?...Etiawhtaes? ok)_  PEOPLE OF  ETIAWHTAES! Lend me your ears! THE FIRE IS BAD. Very very BAD. Brother Menik told me so! You are in no condition to make fires. You will get your butts roasted or WORSE! Like...Your wienies! (or boobies too)" 

((Will post diplomacy))


----------



## Kuno (Jun 3, 2013)

Though, things weren't suppose to be funny, Kaylee couldn't help but roar with laughter when Kathy seemed to 'attack' Duncan.  She also didn't understand the term 'jungle sex' but obviously it was something that seemed to startle Tassara so Kaylee decided it was probably bad.  But, before she could say anything, things seemed to heat up again.  

"But warming up by a fire sounds like fun!  We could have a cookout!"  Kaylee raced after Tassara.  "Come on guys!  Time to have some fun!"  The Druid turned to yell at the others by the cart, unfortunately wasn't quite coordinated enough and landed on her butt again.  It didn't matter though, she started laughing then followed the others.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2013)

Troyce lifts his head from the ground to watch Tassara. "Wait, is she running _towards _the fire? _Why would she do that_?"

He swivels his head to the others. "Can someone please go rescue her? I'll catch up when my lungs stop bleeding, I swear."


----------



## kluang (Jun 3, 2013)

Zozaria force himself up and found a piece of cloth and use it to cover his lower half and he makes his way to general store. He ignores the rest of the group and walks straight to the shelves and look for any cloth. He then look at Tassara.

"Are you my mummy?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 3, 2013)

(( diplomacy roll for above speech 1d20+7 → [15,7] = (22) ))


Tassara looks straight at Zozaria. "I.... no, I don't think so. I believe I would remember that"


----------



## kluang (Jun 3, 2013)

"I'm sorry then."

Zozaria turns his attention back to the shleves and he went through one shelve after another looking for cloth. "I want pants, boots, cape and hood."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce lifts his head from the ground to watch Tassara. "Wait, is she running _towards _the fire? _Why would she do that_?"
> 
> He swivels his head to the others. "Can someone please go rescue her? I'll catch up when my lungs stop bleeding, I swear."



"I cn't do anythin ike tat, to tired *hic*. Duncan chse after*hic* her.*hic*


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2013)

"Duncan, please!" Troyce crawls over to him. "You're the least pathetic drunk here. Go stop Tass from getting herself killed!"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 3, 2013)

"Sh...shit..." As Tassara speaks he has a revelation, "no...yer right I.."

Just then the big cat jumps on him and digs it's claws into Duncan's arse, "Argh! Call it off! Professor! Where the fuck are you at times like these?"

The owl looks at him from high above him and turns away dismissively. "Betrayal!"

Eventually Kathy is peeled off him and Duncan squares up to Tassara.

"I'm sorry sis, I forgot, the bond we got...opur whole party have is like family. I've never had a family before and I dinnae wanna ruin that just because I reckon you and Kaylee would be awesome in bed. I shall restrain my urges and respect the both of you as my sisters. So if ye'll excuse me, I can't very well be havin ye look at ma cock can I?"

Duncan nods, bows and falls over. "We need more drink! And dance! C'mon! I ain't wastin an entire town full of naked drunk girls!"

Duncan charges towards town as fast as his feet can carry him


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2013)

Troyce sighs. "Well. Everyone get a good look, because that is the sight of our hope dying" He situates himself to a sitting position.

"There is still the chance the Tassara persuades the drunken masses, I suppose..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce sighs. "Well. Everyone get a good look, because that is the sight of our hope dying" He situates himself to a sitting position.
> 
> "There is still the chance the Tassara persuades the drunken masses, I suppose..."



"*hic* Wanna *hic* drink?*hic*
Ulysesn has a canteen full of light alcohol in it and offers it to troyce


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2013)

"No, you idiot. That is the opposite of what I want! If you could all get some reverse alcohol in you we might-"

Troyce pauces and trys to think for a bit. As an idea comes to him, he stands up straight. "Hey, could you turn around for a bit? I wanna try something..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "No, you idiot. That is the opposite of what I want! If you could all get some reverse alcohol in you we might-"
> 
> Troyce pauces and trys to think for a bit. As an idea comes to him, he stands up straight. "Hey, could you turn around for a bit? I wanna try something..."


Ulysesn looks at him weird.
"Okay... but dont try anythin stupi*hic*."
Ulysesn turns around and sits down


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2013)

"Alright, don't freak out..."

Troyce flicks out his whip and lashes Ulyssen's back.

Whip Damage
1d3+2
2+2=4


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "Alright, don't freak out..."
> 
> Troyce flicks out his whip and lashes Ulyssesn's back.
> Whip Damage
> ...



"AUGH!"
A scream echoes throughout town and he turns around
"THAT HURT YOU SONNAVABITCH!"
Ulysesn sobers up and snaps out of it
"Eh, whats going on?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 3, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "People of....!!  _(what's the name of this place?...Etiawhtaes? ok)_  PEOPLE OF  ETIAWHTAES! Lend me your ears! THE FIRE IS BAD. Very very BAD. Brother Menik told me so! You are in no condition to make fires. You will get your butts roasted or WORSE! Like...Your wienies! (or boobies too)"



A few random voices shout their disapproval but they're mixed with enough others that express concern for their naughty bits that the crowd hesitates.

Then someone runs up shouting, "hey somebody broke into old man Strekov's place and is mixing whiskey with random potions, check it out!"  He's met with overwhelming cheers and everyone charges away fire and oil forgotten, for now.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2013)

"I'll _tell _you what's going on", Troyce says, adapting a more authoritative tone. "Whatever inane scheme you pulled off enveloped the town in an aura of intoxication and the residents are making a giant bonfire. People are tossing whole _barrels _of valuable oils and hooch into the thing and _surprise surprise_, Duncan is down there enjoying himself and Tass is trying to reason with them."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "I'll _tell _you what's going on", Troyce says, adapting a more authoritative tone. "Whatever inane scheme you pulled off enveloped the town in an aura of intoxication and the residents are making a giant bonfire. People are tossing whole _barrels _of valuable oils and hooch into the thing and _surprise surprise_, Duncan is down there enjoying himself and Tass is trying to reason with them."


Ulysesn clutches his head
"Oh my head... I knew there was a reason I didn't drink."
Ulysesn slumps over
"Oh that's right the entire town being drunk is sort of my fault. It was more of a rescue than inane scheme though. I don't know what we could do about that besides talk them down.
Tassara is good enough to talk them down, but Duncan worries me lets go get him..."


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2013)

"Don't wait up"

Troyce starts walking pacedly towards the city. He fells like if he ran anymore he would either black out or vomit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

Ulysesn searches for Duncan
"Why is everyone naked? Wait a moment I only have rope covering me up..."
Ulysesn goes to the supplies store hoping to find clothes.
((what does he find mogs?))


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2013)

Troyce shouts from a few yards behind "Hey, don't bother. I took everything they had that wasn't a dress."

He opens his stolen backpack and tosses some stolen pants and a stole shirt over to Ulyssen. "I've got like at least eight more ensembles on me for when we get everyone back together."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce shouts from a few yards behind "Hey, don't bother. I took everything they had that wasn't a dress."
> 
> He opens his stolen backpack and tosses some stolen pants and a stole shirt over to Ulyssen. "I've got like at least eight more ensembles on me for when we get everyone back together."



Ulysesn takes the pants and shirt and goes into the store.
Unties the rope he had, then puts his pants on.
He then takes the mithral shirt off, the normal shirt on, then the mitral shirt back on then exits the shop.
"That's a lot better, thanks Troyce. Now where is Duncan?"
Ulysesn hears loud singing and follows the sound until he sees Duncan.
"What in the hell is he doing?"
Ulysesn rubs his temples
"Troyce give some clothes to Duncan. I'm going to the inn now..."
Ulysesn proceeds to enter the inn for rest
((go ahead and proceed))


----------



## soulnova (Jun 3, 2013)

"No! Don't drink that! It's dangerous... is not wiiiiiiise!" she tries to follow the crowd but stumbles on Kathy. "Ou!" she slowly gets up.

"You know what? Fine! Go get your self killed! Drink all the potions! And the whisky! and that thing over there too! I don't care!" she spurs around and folds her arms looking away. 

After a few seconds and a few furtive glances back she breaks down "No wait! I lied! I DO CARE! C'mon lets aaall lie down for a nap, yes? A nice nap! Aren't you tired?" she makes an act of yawning "Oh my, look how sleepy we all are!" 

Kathy sees her and yawns too. 

Tassara yawns back. 

"Oh crap, no no no! I am NOT sleepy!" Kathy goes around her and cuddles. She's so nice and warm! "Well... maybe. Maybe I just rest my eyes a little. But Kathy! Wake me up in 15 minutes, ok? No more" the cat grunts and lets Tassara to use her as a pillow.

And so, Tassara is lost in the Realms of Dreams until morning... or at least until someone runs into her and her 200 pound cat.

((Ready to move on))


----------



## kluang (Jun 4, 2013)

Zozaria stands amist a pile of everything. He then suddenly shout. "

Where am I?"

"Where's my pants?"

Suddenly his memory rush back to him."Ah...So that what happen. First thing first
 I need pants. What kind of Zanarkand runs around wearing this."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 4, 2013)

Duncan ends up with the big group thats mixing potions and whiskey, but after vomitting butterflies earlier decides to stay on the booze. He comes across a few girls and decides to stick with them for a few. 

(whether anything happens or not I'll leave to the GM  Otherwise I'm ready to move on )


----------



## Kuno (Jun 4, 2013)

"Why did you go to sleep?"  Kaylee nudges Tassara with her toe, getting nothing but a snore in response.  "Brox!"  She sees her companion walking up.  "Sleep is good yeah?"  Kaylee staggers back to the cart, finds her bedroll buried in the bottom and curls up for a bit of a app with creatures.

((Ready, to move on.))


----------



## kluang (Jun 4, 2013)

Zozaria stumbles upon a cheat containing clothes.  He took a pants, a shirt, a cloak and hood and wears them. "Whoever this belong to, he must love the colour red.

(Ready to move on)


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 4, 2013)

Troyce looks at Duncan's actions for a bit and then groans. "Screw it, not in the mood."

He follows Ulyssen to the inn, hoping to forget most of this in the morning.


----------



## kluang (Jun 4, 2013)

Zozaria regroup with rest of the party and they all wonder why he's wearing red.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Valdun_ 




Early this morning you were called in and given orders to investigate rumors from Etiawtaes, a small town that serves as a trade center for mining villages not too far from the wilds, that an adventuring group is close to defeating the MageBane.  Should you find this group you should find out what they know about MageBane and what their plans are.  Use your best judgement from there however keep the order well informed.

Luckily you managed to hook up with a trade caravan headed to the town and are arriving in the late morning.  To your surprise the town is largely in shambles.  The market area looks as it it were half destroyed in some sort of explosion and the remnants of large bonfires in the streets still smolder.

Throughout the town nude and semi-nude people sleep in the streets, some just stirring and swearing at the sun.  The merchants you travel with are flabbergasted so apparently this is _not_ normal behavior for the city (in case you thought it was).





*Spoiler*: _Not Valdun_ 




One way or another events of the night start to settle down and you drift off to a deep, drunken sleep (though the party at large continues until nearly dawn).  You awake somewhat late in the morning with the mother of all headaches.  The sun is already rising in the sky and it seems a hundred times brighter this morning than normal and your stomach politely informs you that it never wants to eat again.

Based on the reactions of others stirring in the area (or perhaps others stirring cuddled up with you) this is not a unique reaction.

Once you wake you see that the marketplace and stores have been well and truly gutted, whether by looters or by pyromaniacs you can't tell.

A new, bewildered, merchant caravan is just arriving and setting up shop in a fairly clean area, they'll likely be selling at premium prices since they're the only game in town, but there are some supplies to be had (anything of cloth or leather at 10x normal price).


----------



## kluang (Jun 4, 2013)

"How much is a boot of fire resistance?" ask Zozaria

"200gp."

"Sash, Adventurer's?"

"200gp."

Zozaria looks at his gold. Thankfully he gives it to Raven before all this madness begin. 654gp. He sighs. He then shows his signet ring.

"A Zanarkand eh? I know the Zanarkands are highly influential in Aurum, but you're not in Aurum, young noble. So the price stays the same."


Tabard 50 gp
Boots fire resistant 200gp
Sash Adventurer's 200gp
Cloak with hood, Reversible 50gp

He gives 500 gp to the merchant, grumbling. He went to the inn and change his cloth and throws away the rags he wears before.


----------



## Muk (Jun 4, 2013)

"You know Zozaria, if you don't stop bothering me every time I attempt to work on my blade I am going to charge a banking fee for you wanting money. It will be 10 gold and 10% of the withdrawal." Raven looks rather annoyed as Zoza bothers her again as she's trying to finish her new masterwork fullblade.

Luckily she missed out on most of the 'fun' yesterday. The hot furnace kept the smoke away from her place as she kept forging her blade.


----------



## kluang (Jun 4, 2013)

"C'mon Raven. You're the only person I trust in managing my money. Other then the fact the party decide to make you a banker.I will leave you to your work now."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 4, 2013)

Tassara moves slowly with narrowed puffy eyes to a quiet place on the shade. "Oh Night Watchman, I beg of you, grant me these spells for the day..."



*Spoiler*: __ 




Cleric
Lvl 0
Light 
Detect Magic
Read Magic
Create water

lvl1
Protection From Evil
Protection from Evil
Bless
Bless
Bless

lvl2
Align Weapon Good
Lesser Restoration
Lesser Restoration



Druid
lvl0
Purify Food and Drink
Resistance
Know Direction
Guidance


lvl1
Entangle
Entangle
Obscuring Mist
Produce Flame


lvl2
Bull's strength
Bull's Strength




Lesser Restoration should be enough to get rid of the hangover on her and Kathy. "Thank you... thank you" she says wholeheartedly.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2013)

Ulysesn tosses around in his bed asleep fighting the horrible hangover he has.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2013)

"I hate you all," Drell mutters, struggling to his feet and shading his eyes from the accursed sun. "I just know...I just _know_ that one of you is responsible for this, and I swear to every God that exists I'm going to find some way to turn you into a cockroach or something equally disgusting." He stumbles to his room, where he begins preparing for the day.


He wraps himself in a bedsheet and proceeds to attempt to get into other rooms at the inn, hoping to find some clothes there that aren't disintegrated or overpriced. If someone catches him, he'll mumble something about the bathroom, clutch his stomach, and act as if he's about to vomit.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 4, 2013)

Duncan wakes up as a girl he had been with stirs beside him. 

"Uh I feel like crap..." He says as he gets up and holds his head. He tries to remember the night before but is having difficulty. He gets up from their make shift bed and informs the girl (who's name escapes him at this time) that it was a blast and they should meet up again some time. A kiss and a smile later he makes his way back to the tavern where his things were kept, still in his birthday suit with Pericles flying behind him.

He greets the barkeep with a nod and goes to his room to prepare the spells for the day. He realises he doesn't have some of the items and is shocked to find out that all leather and cloth are 10x the value. 

"Mate...don't do this te me...."

Realising the merchant won't budge from his greedy stance, Duncan decides to *cast Suggestion* on him after buying a snake's tongue and honeycomb.

"Sell me your wares at normal price." he says, hoping the spell works.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> He wraps himself in a bedsheet and proceeds to attempt to get into other rooms at the inn, hoping to find some clothes there that aren't disintegrated or overpriced. If someone catches him, he'll mumble something about the bathroom, clutch his stomach, and act as if he's about to vomit.


Can you give me a bluff or a stealth (or something similar, whatever approach you want to use)?



Vergil said:


> Realising the merchant won't budge from his greedy stance, Duncan decides to *cast Suggestion* on him after buying a snake's tongue and honeycomb.
> 
> "Sell me your wares at normal price." he says, hoping the spell works.


The merchant's eyes glaze over for a moment, "you know, you look like an upstanding sorta guy, it's not fair for me to take advantage of you."  He'll sell to Duncan at non-inflated prices.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 4, 2013)

Valdun starts walking around the streets of Etiawtaes, Listening to the conversations of the locals for clues of events in recent days.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Am I to make a sense motive, perception or some other check?




Walking over to the nearest flames, moving his left hand above the flames
*Spoiler*: __ 



To see if he can notice any signs of a magical origin 


 
He takes back his hand, mumbling a bit, "May the guilty receive their judgment" 
He slowly turns around looking back at the locals with a stern gaze activating "Detect Evil" while slowly turning his head from one side to the other.
(Spending up to 3 Turns)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 4, 2013)

Akatora said:


> Valdun starts walking around the streets of Etiawtaes, Listening to the conversations of the locals for clues of events in recent days.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


((Normally this would be a diplomacy check to gather information, in this case it's readily available as most people are talking about it))

Most of the people are quite confused about the events of the previous evening.  Valdun pieces together a story of some sort of magical smoke that disintegrated most of the clothing in the city and left people in a drunken stupor.

From the evidence left in the street the drunken stupor was widely fortified by other alcohol.

Most people have no idea what caused it, but a common blame is on a gnome alchemist that was talking about some sort of new experiments yesterday.



Akatora said:


> Walking over to the nearest flames, moving his left hand above the flames
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



The smoldering bonfires are natural enough, built up from firewood and scrap wood from around town.

The market does show a sign of some sort of explosion, either magical or alchemical in nature though the force of the blast hasn't really any specific evidence of what was there.



Akatora said:


> He slowly turns around looking back at the locals with a stern gaze activating "Detect Evil" while slowly turning his head from one side to the other.
> (Spending up to 3 Turns)


There's no particular evil detected.  A few very weak sources from random people but no better or no worse than he'd expect in any given population.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 4, 2013)

"Oh...wow..."  Kaylee mumbles, shielding her eyes from the sun's glare.  "What happened?"  Her voice was raspy, signs that she had probably been snoring loudly.  The mule still hooked to the wagon had wandered a bit to get the succulent grass but nothing bad had happened.  "Okay...this hurts..."  she cradles her head and climbs from the cart.  Wrapping the blanket around to fight off the chill she heads toward town.  

The blanket drags behind her while she clutches it to the center of he chest.  She can hear the prices and sighs.  "Hayao has my money..."  She mumbles and catches sight of Duncan.  "Duncan!"  She bounds up and puts her head on his should and wraps her arms around his arm.  "Can I have a favor?  I need some, clothes.  But, I gave Hayao my money to buy the fireworks..."

She smiles up at him.  "Can I borrow some money please?  Or could you buy me...well basically the same things you need?  Please?"  Kaylee begs like a child wanting a sweet.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 4, 2013)

"_Troyce, Troyce.._. do you have any trousers left? You found some clothes last night didn't you?" the cleric asks the rogue, using her big cat as cover. Tassara is now much more conscious of the shortness of her armor, and although it doesn't show anything, she can't bend over.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 4, 2013)

Duncan looks at Kaylee and restrains himself from asking a favour in return. 

"Yer family te me so of course, because as family that's what we do. We don't have sexual feelings for each other, that's for sure. Cos we're family. Even though we're not. But we are..."

"Aye I'll get stuff fer ye, sweetheart."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 4, 2013)

"Oh thank you Duncan!"  Kaylee squeals before reaching up and giving him a kiss on the cheek.  "I will pay you back as soon as I can!"  she will wait with him while he buys things.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 4, 2013)

Troyce is still in his bed. "Ugh... Yeah... It's in my bag.. Over there..."

He rubs his eyes a bit and then widens them greatly when he sees what is in him room. "Oh. Hey there, Tass. I, uh... I still need to talk to you about something. Later."


----------



## Akatora (Jun 4, 2013)

Valdun try to learn more about the whereabouts of this Gnomen Alchemist. Seeking out the Alchemist for questioning.

So this wasn't the work of evil,(Rubbing his beard) a madman is certainly an option to be looked into.
Perhaps there's others capable beings onto this case
Activating 
"Detect Good" for 3 rounds looking slowly from side to side


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Can you give me a bluff or a stealth (or something similar, whatever approach you want to use)?



((Doh, knew I missed something.))

Stealth
Roll(1d20)+5:
17,+5
Total:22

((Highly applicable:


----------



## soulnova (Jun 4, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce is still in his bed. "Ugh... Yeah... It's in my bag.. Over there..."
> 
> He rubs his eyes a bit and then widens them greatly when he sees what is in him room. "Oh. Hey there, Tass. I, uh... I still need to talk to you about something. Later."



Tassara looks through the clothes until she finds a clean trouser she can use. "Ah, this one is good. Oh sure, well, we can talk at any time" she touches his head and casts Lesser Restoration... the hangover should be a thing of the past. "That's all I have for the moment. I could make some extra scrolls, but by the time I'm finished most of the party should be back to their normal senses"


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 4, 2013)

Troyce almost jumps out of bed after the Restoration. "Whoa, you can just _do _that? Where have you been the past three years of my life?"

He gets his stuff together and plans to go downstairs for breakfast.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 4, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Normally this would be a diplomacy check to gather information, in this case it's readily available as most people are talking about it))



Was Lucky there, Since Diplomacy isn't a strong point ^^'

Made a roll anyway D20 roll 5 + 10 -3 = 12 (as far as i get it)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> ((Doh, knew I missed something.))
> 
> Stealth
> Roll(1d20)+5:
> ...


After checking a few rooms Drell finds one that is both empty and had clothes in a chest that fit him.




Akatora said:


> Valdun try to learn more about the whereabouts  of this Gnomen Alchemist. Seeking out the Alchemist for questioning.
> 
> So this wasn't the work of evil,(Rubbing his beard) a madman is certainly an option to be looked into.
> Perhaps there's others capable beings onto this case
> ...


((Hey, I just noticed Pathfinder Fixed the detect good/evil so it doesn't pick up normal people anymore.  My above post should reflect no evil auras not a few here or there))

Valdun detects moderate good auras from a woman dressed in horn armor and not much else ((Tassara)) who is followed by a large black cat (puma?).

He also detects a moderate good aura from a woman sleeping wrapped in a sheet on one side of the street ((Beatrix, CTK's character)).


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2013)

Finally dressed, Drell descends down the stairs and into the street, careful to step around the unconscious townspeople and pools of vomit that litter the the streets. His last wizard hat had been disintegrated in the smoke last night, and he was going to get another one if he had to strangle someone.

He sees Duncan buying clothes from the lone merchant and joins him. "So I'm guessing you were the one responsible for last night?" He asks, doing his best to sound casual and not entirely interested.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 4, 2013)

"No this time, though it'd be great if I could figure out how te do it. All manner of women naked and drunk. Amazin party by the way, did ye get up te anythin fun or were ye jest holed up in yer room like the...no...I gotta be nice, yer my brother. My jackass brother but a brother nonetheless. Oh shite, ye lost yer wizard hat an shit didn't ye? Ye want me te get ye some stuff?"

Duncan buys (at the moment):

1 magi kit  22g
1 druid kit 14g
2 leather armor 20g
1 armored kilt 20g
2 explorers outfits 20g
small tent 10g
2 waterskin 2g
1 blanket 5sp

(total 108g 5sp)

"hang on mate, I got some more stuff te buy from ye." he tells the merchant


----------



## soulnova (Jun 4, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce almost jumps out of bed after the Restoration. "Whoa, you can just _do _that? Where have you been the past three years of my life?"
> 
> He gets his stuff together and plans to go downstairs for breakfast.



"Well, I just learned to do that yesterday... the spell is for other uses but..." she rolls her eyes. "That's all I can do for the day"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 4, 2013)

As the town slowly begins to move and clean up the horrific mess a pair of town guards move purposefully through the streets.  Their faces have the same pained look as everyone else but there is a touch of weariness to them that suggests they've been up for a while already.

One of them begins hammering a notice up to a lamppost while the other casts a watchful eye over the crowd.  When the first finishes he turns and announces forcefully, "on orders of Mayor Higgins the town is officially under quarantine while investigations are carried out.  No one shall be permitted entrance or exit of the city until the matter of last night is resolved."

The announcement is met with several shouts of protest (especially from the merchants who just arrived this morning) along with a variety of groans of disgust from those that aren't yet moving this morning.  The guard responds simply "complaints can be left with his secretary.  Until such time as the matter is resolved to the mayor's satisfaction the town is closed to entrance and exits and a curfew shall be in place from sundown to sunup."

More complaints are thrown at the guards however they simply turn and head on down to another party of town apparently to repeat their announcement.


----------



## kluang (Jun 4, 2013)

Zozaria walks to the lamppost and read the notice.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 4, 2013)

The notice pretty much says what the guards said, it's signed with the Mayor's name.


----------



## kluang (Jun 4, 2013)

"And here I thought there will be a reward. Gotta find Troyce. We need plan our escape." and hurriedly back to the inn to find Troyce.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 4, 2013)

"Oh hey Zuzuvela. You here that news outsde?" asks Troyce through a mouthful of eggs. "You think Ulyssen will hand himself over or what?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 4, 2013)

Duncan gives Kaylee an awkward smile and a friendly punch on the shoulder, all the while thinking why the hell he was so shit around her. Perhaps it was innocence that he, or perhaps it was the fact that she wasn't falling for him like every other girl, or maybe it was the fact that she was dressed in nothing but a bedroll but he felt a feeling that he hadn't felt before. He wanted to be round her all the time.

"I got an idea! I'm having trouble talkin to Professor Pericles, you think you could help me out and prepare my spells. It'd save me loads of time cos right now, trying to communicate with him is....painful." He shows her little peck marks on his shoulder. "I think he thinks I'm a bit of an idiot. In all fairness he's probably right." Duncan cackles.

Duncan also buys Drell a Wizard kit from the merchant and gives it to him. 

21gp.

"Here a gift from me."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 4, 2013)

Hayao wakes up with a splitting headache, and immediately dresses himself and then instinctively moves to the stables to check on his horse.  Satisfied with his condition, he situates all of his things in his room to get ready to leave, and then finds himself outside to explore the state of the town.  He comes into contact with the flier early on, and afterwards, decides he should try his hand at locating Beatrix and then the gnomish alchemist.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 4, 2013)

"Zozaria, Troyce, I think we should go to the mayor and explain what the gnome did to the fairies. His horrific experiments are to blame about this. There's no need to escape" Tassara is clearly confused as to why Zozaria would want to runaway. He's innocent, he has nothing to fear.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2013)

Beatrix purchased some replacement clothes, luckily her armor was recently changed over from the old leather kind she had first entered the city with. The only items that she has any need for that she lost are clothing (30 gp), a backpack (20 gp) and a water skin (10 gp) among other things that total out to 70 gold. 

As a final purchase that she finds she bought a pocket watch and stowed it down the front of her armor away from sight. 

The others are discussing the lock down that's been imposed on the city. "I'm still convinced that you-know-who had something to do with this. I didn't have my eyes on him and I'm half tempted to bring him to justice myself. I lost a perfectly good hat in that debacle..."


----------



## kluang (Jun 5, 2013)

"Not even an option,  beautiful. Do we have evidence?  And remember we are outsiders,  travellers. I doubt our claim hold weight against a local." says Zozaria and he pause. "Unless we have someone with skills to make that gnome talk. An inquisitor of sort. "


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2013)

Ulysesn wakes up still with somewhat of a hangover
"My head..." 
Then walks down to the bar for breakfast and talks to the barkeep
"Yesterday with that gnome was crazy. Can't believe his tent blew up getting the whole town drunk and naked.
Dangers of his trade I guess; Hope it didn't dissolve all of your food."


----------



## kluang (Jun 5, 2013)

Zozaria looks at Ulysesn and then to Troyce. He then looks at the barkeep and the rest of the customer in the bar.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2013)

Beatrix shot Zozaria an angry glance but said nothing in regards to his "beautiful" comment. "I say we stay put, we can't just evade the law because it doesn't agree with us," she said. 

"The main thing that we need to remember is that not everyone here can be held responsible," she pushed her hand back through her hair. "I'm sure we can count on the responsible party to own up and take the blame," a smirk worked its way across her features.


----------



## kluang (Jun 5, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Beatrix shot Zozaria an angry glance but said nothing in regards to his "beautiful" comment. "I say we stay put, we can't just evade the law because it doesn't agree with us," she said.
> 
> "The main thing that we need to remember is that not everyone here can be held responsible," she pushed her hand back through her hair. "I'm sure we can count on the responsible party to own up and take the blame," a smirk worked its way across her features.



"I'm sure you mean the gnome. I'm not turning my party member any day. No matter how stupid they can be and no matter what the law says. First thing, someone need to shut up that idiot before he tells everyone what happen." and he glances at Ulysesn.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 5, 2013)

"Zozaria, you forget I'm an agent of The Coddler, I can explain what happened."


"I'm sorry, I don't have silence magic  today" she says sighing.

She will start training Kathy for the rest of her tricks. Starting with Heel. 

Handle Animal
Forum Link
1d20+13 → [4,13] = (17)


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 5, 2013)

"No, hold on... I think i have a plan." Troyce starts drumming the table with his fingers. "But we'll need an alibi. Someone outside of our circle of idiocy willing to cooperate."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 5, 2013)

Tassara looks around with a suspicious look. 


Sense Motive 
Forum Link
1d20+9 → [16,9] = (25)

"What about... that guy over there?" she points at a dwarf that has just made its way into the town. (( pointing at *Valdun*))


----------



## Akatora (Jun 5, 2013)

Valdun makes a perception check to see if he can spot anything unusual(such as people pointing at him)

1d20+8: Rolls 10 +8 = 18


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah, Valdun notices the glowing-good woman pointing back at him.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 5, 2013)

The glowing good woman notices him noticing her and waves back, motioning him to get closer. "Well met traveler, you have come in a very bad time for this town. We were wondering if you could assist us for a moment, yes?" 

Valdun can see the young woman wears the symbol of the The Coddler, God of Dreams and Restful Sleep.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 5, 2013)

Hayao moves past the dwarf towards the party noticing mostly everyone was accounted for.  He eyes each n turn for a few seconds, then wipes the ever present soot from his glasses.

"Ah. All the usual suspects gather in the wake of a trying time." The elf glances over his shoulder noticing the dwarf, then looks back to the others raising an eyebrow. "How are we handling this terminal stasis? I dont think Zakur expected this to take this long. I can send a message to him explaining we'll be a little late if need be."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn wakes up still with somewhat of a hangover
> "My head..."
> Then walks down to the bar for breakfast and talks to the barkeep
> "Yesterday with that gnome was crazy. Can't believe his tent blew up getting the whole town drunk and naked.
> Dangers of his trade I guess; Hope it didn't dissolve all of your food."



The bartender is remarkably cheery in comparison to the rest of the town, "oi that was a right mess wasn't it?  Half my cellar's empty and I don't have near enough the purse to show for it.  But it was one heck of a party, something to talk about in town for the next few years at least."

"Gnome you say?  Explains some things, heard a group of grumpy guards dragging a gnome to the mayor's house this morning.  Hate to be in his shoes right now."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 5, 2013)

"Hayao! Good you are here too. We were talking about our options on how handle this mess with that awful twisted gnome. We should find him and take him to the Mayor.  Those poor fairies deserve some justice... and the town too, obviously" Tassara pets her 200 lbs black cat on her side as she purrs against her leg.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The bartender is remarkably cheery in comparison to the rest of the town, "oi that was a right mess wasn't it?  Half my cellar's empty and I don't have near enough the purse to show for it.  But it was one heck of a party, something to talk about in town for the next few years at least."
> 
> "Gnome you say?  Explains some things, heard a group of grumpy guards dragging a gnome to the mayor's house this morning.  Hate to be in his shoes right now."



"Good to hear that, bet that doesn't happen but once in a lifetime for most folks.
What's this about guards and the mayor?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Good to hear that, bet that doesn't happen but once in a lifetime for most folks.
> What's this about guards and the mayor?"



"I was up early, trying to sort through this mess.  Saw a handful of unhappy looking guards dragging a miserable looking gnome through the streets."  The bartender exposits politely, "if you say a gnome was behind the explosion, well, doesn't take much to figure things out."

"Branding iron to the crotch for a few hours and the gnome will cough up everything that happened," he pauses gazing off at the distance confused for a moment, "actually I'm surprised with this 'quarantine' altogether, I'd think they'd have the whole story by now."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Branding iron to the crotch for a few hours and the gnome will cough up everything that happened," he pauses gazing off at the distance confused for a moment, "actually I'm surprised with this 'quarantine' altogether, I'd think they'd have the whole story by now."


The plan from yesterday arises in Ulysesn's mind when the bartender said


> "I'd think they'd have the whole story by now."


"Well I better catch up with my friends."
After talking to the bartender Ulysesn gets up and decides to talk to the rest of the group.
"Hayao can you come closer for a moment?"


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 5, 2013)

Troyce raises an eyebrow. "My my, this certainly changes things a bit. I think it may be in our best interests to just go and testify now before _one of us_ gets incriminated."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 5, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce raises an eyebrow. "My my, this certainly changes things a bit. I think it may be in our best interests to just go and testify now before _one of us_ gets incriminated."



Tassara nods. "I believe that's the best course of action for the moment. I can explain things...But I'm not versed in the matters of the law... do some of you know anything about that?"


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 5, 2013)

"Well, I'm an expert in _escaping _the law if that's any help. I've defended myself in court no less that thrice."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 5, 2013)

Hayao steps closer, frowning slightly with a thoughtful expression.  "Yes?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 5, 2013)

"Alright! I think it settle then."  she tells Hayao  "Let us see this Mayor Higgins. He has the gnome... and that twisted little thing must answer for the _terrible, horrible, detestable things he did to those fairies._"


If Hayao asks what he did to them she will explain he was draining their life force and magic. "They were so weak... like... like if they were hollow. Most of them died from it... Almost like a magic vampire!" Tassara's eyes water "Their little bodies....lined up on that bed of flowers" 

Kathy starts licking Tassara's face. "Oh, Kathy, I'm fine... is just... it was so sad, thank you"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao steps closer, frowning slightly with a thoughtful expression.  "Yes?"


Ulysesn whispers
"About yesterday since you were really involved in the plan I figured I would tell ya, the gnome wasn't just keeping them captive; he was sucking their very essence out like a vampire with some strange machine for his own profit.
I don't think there are any laws covering that do you?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 5, 2013)

The elf cocks his head, crossing his arms stiffly as he listens, glancing back to the others and then to Ulysesn.  "I'm don't have a formal introduction to law or similar doctrines.  But it can be assumed so."  He raises an eyebrow.  "Do you think his punishment now suffices?  We can be out of the city within a few hours if we allow this to simply boil over.  I see no need to involve ourselves further.  The gnome recognizes us."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "Alright! I think it settle then."  she tells Hayao  "Let us see this Mayor Higgins. He has the gnome... and that twisted little thing must answer for the _terrible, horrible, detestable things he did to those fairies._"


"I don't know if that is the best course of action."



Hidden Nin said:


> The elf cocks his head, crossing his arms stiffly as he listens, glancing back to the others and then to Ulysesn.  "I'm don't have a formal introduction to law or similar doctrines.  But it can be assumed so."  He raises an eyebrow.  "Do you think his punishment now suffices?  We can be out of the city within a few hours if we allow this to simply boil over.  I see no need to involve ourselves further.  The gnome recognizes us."



"I know, that's exactly why I am telling you he recognizes a lot of us and in particular you and me."


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I don't know if that is the best course of action."



"Well, of course _you're _cautious..." Troyce stops himself. They're still in public.

"Okay, how about you, Tass, and I go and Cato stays behind with the others, would that be better?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "Well, of course _you're _cautious..." Troyce stops himself. They're still in public.
> 
> "Okay, how about you, Tass, and I go and Cato stays behind with the others, would that be better?"



"That could work, Hayao could stay behind in case anything goes wrong and tell the rest of the party. Though I would prefer he found them while we are going there and told them ahead of time."


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 5, 2013)

"So it's agreed. We will venture forth and 'prove' our 'innocence', then meet back with the others and venture into the Dream Realm. It's a shame that dwarf guy couldn't have helped more, he seemed cool."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 5, 2013)

A giggle escaped Kaylee when she saw the peck marks.  "Of course I will help you."  She says before turning to a whisper.  "For some reason I can talk to birds.  I don't know...it is strange."  Tangled blonde hair swings from side to side.  "Alright.  Let's get dressed and find the others."  Taking the clothes Kaylee smiles.  "Thanks again!"  She moves to the side, drops the blanket and proceeds to get dressed.

"When do you think we can head out?"  Kaylee isn't even thinking about them being implicated in the situation.  To her the fairies are away and the machine is broken, along with any plans he may have had so case closed, time to move on.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "So it's agreed. We will venture forth and 'prove' our 'innocence', then meet back with the others and venture into the Dream Realm. It's a shame that dwarf guy couldn't have helped more, he seemed cool."



"I think we should wait a while though. 
At least until everyone is informed and dressed before we go. 
If only that it might let things unfold somewhat. Plus I want the day for me to last a bit longer, I've only been awake for a few minutes after all. No breakfast or anything yet."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 5, 2013)

Kuno said:


> A giggle escaped Kaylee when she saw the peck marks.  "Of course I will help you."  She says before turning to a whisper.  "For some reason I can't talk to birds.  I don't know...it is strange."  Tangled blonde hair swings from side to side.  "Alright.  Let's get dressed and find the others."  Taking the clothes Kaylee smiles.  "Thanks again!"  She moves to the side, drops the blanket and proceeds to get dressed.
> 
> "When do you think we can head out?"  Kaylee isn't even thinking about them being implicated in the situation.  To her the fairies are away and the machine is broken, along with any plans he may have had so case closed, time to move on.



"Kaylee, we can't leave until the town Mayor understand what exactly happened last night. It seems they already got the gnome, but still we are not allowed to leave yet. Either the gnome is not talking or perhaps he's feeding them lies about what he was doing in his tent. We must go and tell them exactly what the pixies told us and in what condition they were left."

"Troyce, Ulysesn and I will go to make sure he gets what he deserves and... Troyce seems to have some sort of plan too" she shrugs. "I'm sure we will be fine."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 5, 2013)

Hayao closes his eyes, taking a seat.  "I find this course of action ill-advised.  But do as you must.  We will wait for you."


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 5, 2013)

Troyce leans back in his chair a bit. "Whats-his-face said that time is not an issue, so we could just marinate in this town for a while. That reminds me, I still need to buy a few daggers, a geography book, and a pair of suspenders."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce leans back in his chair a bit. "Whats-his-face said that time is not an issue, so we could just marinate in this town for a while. That reminds me, I still need to buy a few daggers, a geography book, and a pair of suspenders."



"Good, then I will be eating breakfast first then gather more info. I do happen to need a new backpack... again after all of that.
Also Kaylee can you get all of my stuff and put it back in my room?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 5, 2013)

Duncan sighed as he watched Kaylee get naked and then dressed snapping himself out of it when Tassara spoke and also remembering that they were meant to be like family. He mentally scolded himself and addressed the current situation.

"What kinda place has permits fer these type o things?! Imagine if giants could do that te us....like I dunno, maybe our shit was like magical te them and they put us in jars and farmed us for shit for the rest of our lives. And no just regularly, like they fed us laxatives and made us turd into jars and....well ye get the point. It's bollocks I say! I'm gonna go te the Mayor an tell him that permits like that are fuckin wrong, an if he didn't do it, I'm gonna find out who did and I'll put them in a big fucking jar for the rest of his damned life!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan sighed as he watched Kaylee get naked and then dressed snapping himself out of it when Tassara spoke and also remembering that they were meant to be like family. He mentally scolded himself and addressed the current situation.
> 
> "What kinda place has permits fer these type o things?! Imagine if giants could do that te us....like I dunno, maybe our shit was like magical te them and they put us in jars and farmed us for shit for the rest of our lives. And no just regularly, like they fed us laxatives and made us turd into jars and....well ye get the point. It's bollocks I say! I'm gonna go te the Mayor an tell him that permits like that are fuckin wrong, an if he didn't do it, I'm gonna find out who did and I'll put them in a big fucking jar for the rest of his damned life!"


"That's the problem with it. 
I do recall kaylee telling me, we should try with the higher ups.
Maybe this Mayor guy will do the job? Anyway I'm going to eat, you guys do whatever.
Ulysesn goes to the bartender
"What food do you have left for breakfest? I'm starving.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 5, 2013)

Tasara goes back to the Inn and changes her clothes for some decent ones below her armor... like proper underwear!

She already had some food.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Guess my reply came to late ^^'


Valdun listens to Tassara and takes up her proposal of moving closer.
Valdun walks towards Tassara stopping 3 feet infront of her staring at her face for half a minute(Noticing the symbol of the The Coddler) before saying:?Faith to you, what took place here?? 
?What pinch are you in??

Looking across the party with a serious expression.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger;47443675Ulysesn goes to the bartender
[COLOR=DarkGreen said:
			
		

> "What food do you have left for breakfest? I'm starving.[/COLOR]


"Not so much today I'm afraid, Makenna's frying up eggs and we got bread and fruit.  Damn fool of a cook was with the idiots that broke into Master Strekov's place,  turned himself into a tree with one potion or another."  The bartender shakes his head muttering.  "Mage thinks he can fix him up in a few days, got a list to work through though."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 5, 2013)

Kaylee quickly orders some breakfast and shakes her head.  "There is no point in saying anything.  First off it is our word against his and for all he knows the machine died or it could have been Nessa going back for vengence.  Why are we getting involved at all?  We just need to get going."  She idly draws on the table with her finger, a picture only she can see in her head.  "I don't like what he was doing, probably more than you guys since I lived in the wilds but at his point it is legal.  To get that done we will have to go much higher than some mayor.  I wonde if hat guy we got the water for would help?"  Kaylee grows quiet and the nods to Ulysesn.

"I'll go get the cart in a bit and bring things back here.  Oh!  Hayao, I don't suppose you have any of my gold left."  She gives him a lopsided smile afraid.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 5, 2013)

Duncan looks at Kaylee questioningly,

"Hang on, yer ok wit this? I mean really? Yer a druid right? From what I heard ye should be right pissed off at this. What do you care if it's legal or no, as far as I'm concerned if what he was doin was totally legit then the law need te be changed. I don't want te think that this could be happenin te livin things elsewhere where I can make a difference. Up te ye if ye wanna jest sit here but I'm gonna find out who gave him the permit and what the gnome was actually allowed te do."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 5, 2013)

"Ah, yes.  All of it, as it turns out."  He walkes up to his room and returns with a dud firework.  "I had to employ creative measures with how I carried most of my things back.  Most of my cloth was disintegrated.  But every piece should be in there, present and accounted for."  He hands her the hollowed out firework, and returns to his seat.  "Sans my finder's fee, naturally..." he adds with a straight face.  "I jest, I jest."


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 5, 2013)

"The reason we can't 'get going' is because the town is on fucking _lockdown _until someone is held responsible and I don't think the alchemist is just going to incriminate himself without at least accusing someone else." 

Troyce gets up and heads to the door. "We're going to frame him while maintaining our innocence, and then leave town. That's all. This isn't about what he did and what he deserves, this is strictly about getting back to the well."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 5, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce gets up and heads to the door. "We're going to frame him while maintaining our innocence, and then leave town. That's all. This isn't about what he did and what he deserves, this is strictly about getting back to the well."




"Frame him? But... but he IS responsible for the thing that exploded and torturing the pixies. We don't need to frame him. And Duncan is right, I would like to know what kind of evil bastard passed such a law so I can do something about it"

"Troyce, the well can wait for a day or two. Zakur ((sp?)) actually said a couple of days would not make a difference."

"But alright, let's see what we can do in the mean time. Let's go"


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 5, 2013)

"I just said- This isn't about-" Troyce makes an angry noise. "Screw it. Not in the mood for this. Who can I see for my share of the party's cash?"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 5, 2013)

"Thank you Hayao."  Kaylee chuckles at the ingenious way he transported it.  Then she turns on Duncan.  "No, no, no.  You misunderstand me.  I am in no way okay with whet that horrible creature did.  But he is a small fry.  We need to find out if he told or showed anybody that contraption or even worse, somebody showed him.  We can't go around like vigilantes messing with little guys like that it will only get us jailed and then what?  Nothing because nobody else knows about it."

"Now that little shit knows I freed the brownie and so she is as good a culprit to have done this as the gnome.  Both are known for being trouble makers.  And lastly, nothing is keeping us here but a piece of paper.  Not like we couldn't sneak out..."  She shrugs at that point.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 5, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "Thank you Hayao."  Kaylee chuckles at the ingenious way he transported it.  Then she turns on Duncan.  "No, no, no.  You misunderstand me.  I am in no way okay with whet that horrible creature did.  But he is a small fry.  We need to find out if he told or showed anybody that contraption or even worse, somebody showed him.  We can't go around like vigilantes messing with little guys like that it will only get us jailed and then what?  Nothing because nobody else knows about it."
> 
> "Now that little shit knows I freed the brownie and so she is as good a culprit to have done this as the gnome.  Both are known for being trouble makers.  And lastly, nothing is keeping us here but a piece of paper.  Not like we couldn't sneak out..."  She shrugs at that point.



"Ah go after the big guy eh? Even if it's the King of Dnalgne! Fuck aye, that's me girl!" Duncan nods and digs into a relatively light breakfast, "Still we need te find out just who is responsible for the laws here. Also what ye can and can't do with the permit. Might be that the permit only allows for consensual farmin...or somethin, but I doubt it."

"One of us, probably someone a wee bit more silver tongued than I, should go te the ayor and find out exactly what the laws are, then...I dunno, ye think one of those pixies'll come back and testify against him? Doubt they'll take our word and besides like Kaylee said, we probably don't want te incriminate ourselves wit breakin an enterin aye?"

"Ugh my head hurts too much te be thinkin like this."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 5, 2013)

"It should be someone he is on good terms with (the gnome), so they won't be caught red handed, or someone he's not familiar with.  Someone who has a way with words, and is capable of being rather _convincing_."  Hayao glances vaguely in Beatrix's direction, fiddling with the tip of his left ear briefly.  "If you're so set on pursuing this whole business about laws.  I implore we allow things to settle down here and simply sneak out using magic or some sort of distraction.  We can return to matters here after meeting with Zakur.  I have reason to believe his methods are not widespread, at all."


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 5, 2013)

"I said does anyone one know where I can get my share of the money?"


----------



## kluang (Jun 5, 2013)

"I'm not the biggest fan of the law, but if we sneak out now, the gnome will be held responsible. After all he done, that seems to be fitting."


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 5, 2013)

"Yeah, welcome to the party, Zyzobia. Now does ANYONE know who I go to for my share of the money?"


----------



## kluang (Jun 5, 2013)

"Shut up thief. Go ask Raven about your money."


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 5, 2013)

Troyce gets out his whip and flicks it out. "One more time. Call me a thief _one _more time, I fucking dare you."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 5, 2013)

Hayao raises an eyebrow, setting himself in between Troyce and Zozo.  "We do not need any infighting now of all times.  Please.  I'm sure he meant you no slight, Troyce."  He glances over his shoulder at Z.  "And Troyce meant you no disrespect, Zipzarem."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 5, 2013)

While the group discusses their options they notice a pair of guards (different from the ones that hung the notice not that it really matters) walking through the area.  They're looking around carefully while referring to a number of different papers.   They're still a ways from the group but headed in their general direction.


----------



## kluang (Jun 5, 2013)

"Zipzarem? Seriously..." Zozaria then notice the guards and take a deep breath. "Do you think the gnome accuse us? Those guards have papers. Maybe with our faces." he whisper


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 5, 2013)

Troyce retracts his whip at the sight of the guards. "Whoa, alright everyone, act natural. We've done nothing wrong."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 5, 2013)

Duncan tries to listen in on what the guards might be talking about and sends Pericles to scope out the situation, asking Kaylee to translate. 

Duncan Perception:
1d20+0
19+0 = 19


Pericles Stealth:
1d20+15
4+15 = 19

Pericles Perception:
1d20+10
16+10 = 26


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2013)

"I'm not going to sit here idly and wait for things to happen anymore," Drell says, shaking his head. "We've been sitting here for too long - the least we could be is proactive."

He walks forwards, towards the guards, and waves a quick greeting. "Sirs," he says, bowing respectfully. "Are you searching for whoever was responsible for the mess last night? Is there any way I can help?"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 5, 2013)

The young druid sighs.  "Yeah..."  With having 'Beasts Tongue' she will listen to see what the owl, or any other bird for that matter, says.  "Ugh...I really need to get my cart anyway.  Can't expect Brox guard it all the time."  She will wait a few minutes to listen to the birds then if nothing happens she will leave to get her cart.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 5, 2013)

Pericles reports that the papers the guards have are covered in the funny symbols used for writing.  They appear to be searching for someone(s), beyond that he can't really say.

((I'm making the potentially controversial ruling that familiars are illiterate since they don't technically speak common.  If/when they reach 12 int I'll let them pick up a language to understand (though not speak) if you so desire))

The guards watch as Drell approaches, he hears part of their conversation as he walks up; "... tall elf?"  The other responds, "nah he's a red head, couldn't be him."

After Drell offers his assistance the first guard grunts noncommittally before speaking, "we're looking for a few people the mayor would like to talk to.  A tall elven man, much like yourself, but with dark hair streaked with grey, may be with a half-elf woman dark hair and green eyes."

The other adds, "also a woman of average height with long blond hair possibly in the company of a loud pale man with brown hair and a scar on his cheek."  They shuffle through their papers a moemnt before continuing, "if you've seen them or have any other information about last nights... events... please let the us, other guards, or the mayor know."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Not so much today I'm afraid, Makenna's frying up eggs and we got bread and fruit.  Damn fool of a cook was with the idiots that broke into Master Strekov's place,  turned himself into a tree with one potion or another."  The bartender shakes his head muttering.  "Mage thinks he can fix him up in a few days, got a list to work through though."



"I think I'll take some fruit."
Ulysesn waits for the bartender to say what fruit they have.


EvilMoogle said:


> Pericles reports that the papers the guards have are covered in the funny symbols used for writing.  They appear to be searching for someone(s), beyond that he can't really say.
> 
> ((I'm making the potentially controversial ruling that familiars are illiterate since they don't technically speak common.  If/when they reach 12 int I'll let them pick up a language to understand (though not speak) if you so desire))
> 
> ...



Ulysesn slowly puts his head down onto the bar hiding his face acting as if he has a hangover. (which he does)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I think I'll take some fruit."
> Ulysesn waits for the bartender to say what fruit they have.
> 
> 
> Ulysesn slowly puts his head down onto the bar hiding his face acting as if he has a hangover. (which he does)



The bartender heads back into the kitchen and returns with a plate of slightly dried apples, plums, and assorted berries.  When he sees Ulysesn with his head down he comments, "hangover, eh?  A lot of that going around.  Here, let me fix you up my personal cure."

He mixes a strange drink that's a combination of a couple raw eggs, some oatmeal, various spices, and a hearty shot of a bottle of some sort of thick syrup from behind the bar.  Just looking at the concoction makes Ulysesn's stomach do a half flip but the bartender nudges it close with a big smile.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 5, 2013)

"Huh. Well, I'll keep an eye out for these, uh, individuals. I've got a mind like a steel tramp, you know." He clears his throat.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The bartender heads back into the kitchen and returns with a plate of slightly dried apples, plums, and assorted berries.  When he sees Ulysesn with his head down he comments, "hangover, eh?  A lot of that going around.  Here, let me fix you up my personal cure."
> 
> He mixes a strange drink that's a combination of a couple raw eggs, some oatmeal, various spices, and a hearty shot of a bottle of some sort of thick syrup from behind the bar.  Just looking at the concoction makes Ulysesn's stomach do a half flip but the bartender nudges it close with a big smile.



"Is... that safe to drink?"
Ulysesn hesitantly reaches for the glass and quickly takes a shot
((dear god no))


----------



## kluang (Jun 5, 2013)

"Is there a reward? " ask Zozaria. " Adventurers don't do much without any reward. "


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Is... that safe to drink?"
> Ulysesn hesitantly reaches for the glass and quickly takes a shot
> ((dear god no))


Fort save:
1d20+2
9+2 = 11

Ulysesn takes a swig of the foul concoction and quickly turns green.  A moment later he's upending his stomach on the ground beside the bar.  After a moment he recovers as the bartender laughs, "sorry, I forgot you're a lightweight."

Ulysesn does feel remarkably better after the experience though, so maybe there's something to the bartender's "cure."



kluang said:


> "Is there a reward? " ask Zozaria. " Adventurers don't do much without any reward. "


"Are you saying you have information pertinent to the investigation that you're withholding from duly authorized marshals of the law?"  The taller guard glares at Zozaria.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2013)

Drell nods. "I'll be sure to inform you if I learn anything new," he says, heading back to the group and motioning to Hayao, Beatrix, Ullyssesn and Kaylee.

"They're looking for you four. I'd get away from them before they realize you're here."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell nods. "I'll be sure to inform you if I learn anything new," he says, heading back to the group and motioning to Hayao, Beatrix, Ullyssesn and Kaylee.
> 
> "They're looking for you four. I'd get away from them before they realize you're here."





EvilMoogle said:


> Fort save:
> 1d20+2
> 9+2 = 11
> 
> ...


"I think I'll take that fruit to go."


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 5, 2013)

Troyce slinks inside and gets out of earshot from the guard. "Okay. Heads up guys, we may need provide our testimony a bit sooner. Once Tass, Ulyssen and whoever else wants to tag along are ready, let me know. I'm going to try and hassle Raven for my money."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce slinks inside and gets out of earshot from the guard. "Okay. Heads up guys, we may need provide our testimony a bit sooner. Once Tass, Ulyssen and whoever else wants to tag along are ready, let me know. I'm going to try and hassle Raven for my money."


Ulysesn quickly gobbles all of the fruit up and chews it then swallows.
He then takes a swig from his canteen.
"I guess I will be coming if they are searching for us already. Granted just leaving town to meet Zakur is always a good idea."


----------



## kluang (Jun 5, 2013)

Zozaria looks at his party leaving and he turn to the guards. "I'm just saying, adventurers are bottling up in this tavern. I suggest you talk to ypur mayor about reward or waste these potential helpers." says Zozaria and he shows the guards the door.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 5, 2013)

Troyce sees Zozoaria as he exits the inn and sees what he's doing.

"Whoa hey there, where are you, uh, escorting these fine gentlemen?"


----------



## kluang (Jun 5, 2013)

"Showing these guards the proper way to get helpers. "


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 5, 2013)

"Well then why are you going in here the inn is like the LAST PLACE to recruit mercenaries, you know that." Troyce's voice is somewhat hurried. "You would have much better luck at the bars or the tailor or really anywhere. Everyone's already awake, up and about, haha."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 5, 2013)

Hayao takes this moment to creep out of sight upstairs, away from the guards, shaking his head slowly with a sigh.  "Such a pain..."

Stealth 
1d20 → [15] = (15+8) = 23

VISUAL


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "Well then why are you going in here the in is like the LAST PLACE to recruit mercenaries, you know that." Troyce's voice is somewhat hurried. "You would have much better luck at the bars or the tailor or really anywhere. Everyone's already awake, up and about, haha."



Ulysesn goes to his room to lay down covered until the guards leave


----------



## Kuno (Jun 5, 2013)

Kaylee sighs at the news.  "Go figure he would blame someone else."  The Druid shrugs and stands.  "I need to find my cart before it is lost.  Never know where a mule might wander off to."  She seems nonchalant but one can't really tell for sure.  She will go away from the guards but not hiding who she is.  "I've got nothing to hide."  Kaylee mumbles as she walks away.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 5, 2013)

"Oh hey guys look at this!" Troyce puts himself in front of Kaylee, Zozoria and the guards and starts tap dancing feverishly. 

Fascinate
1d20+9
7+9=16


----------



## Vergil (Jun 5, 2013)

Duncan walks away from Kaylee and the others and stands up on the bar, hoping to give an ample distraction so they can get away. 

"Gather round cos have I got a story te tell ye. One full of mystery an intrigue and one that didn't happen too far from here. A wizard called fer a group of adventurers, hoping te fix a magical bowl that allows folk te speak wit the undead. An so a fearless and quite frankly, sexually appealing Scotsman answered the call. Aye he was a true warrior that could cast spells too."

Duncan casts Dancing Lights whilst drawing his Scimitar.

"Please fer the folk that have heart conditions this tale may be too racy fer ye." He winks and carries on

"So he arrives at the town and meets a bunch of folk, most of them aren't important and we'll omit the part where he lost an arm wrestling contest te a bird and had te strip naked...aye anyways so off he went into the wilds, after recievin the mission; not from the grand wizard, but from his assistant. Aye...yer right, somethin was afoot. Nevertheless our fearless hero, forever in search of challenges an great adventure took the mission te fix this magical golden bowl."

"It seemed fairly simple. Get some special water from a cavern an return it. Mission done, bish bash bosh. Hah, as if things were so simple. Their first challenge was...believe it or no, a fuckin stream. One of our brave warriors almost drowned tryin te cross it cos her armor weighed her down. Would have been funnier had we no been attacked by hideous FROGMEN! AHHH!"

"But no fear lads an lassies, our brave hero swiped at them with his sword." Duncan swipes, "an uses a burst o magic" Duncan casts acid splash at an empty barstool. "donchya worry barkeep I'll pay for it!"

"Then havin' overcome the perilous stream....aye I know you lot have probably crossed it loads of times but it was hairy for a moment...anyways havin overcome the stream of doom," Duncan smiles, "the team keep goin'. Of course, only our brave Scotsman knows where the path to the chamber is, cos youse English bastards couldn't find yer arsehole if yer finger was stuck in it." Duncan grins, "Fuckin calm down lads it's only a story. fucks sake,"

"So they go inte a small crevice. Single file. Our hero casts some Light" Duncan again casts dancing lights making them swirl around. "But somethin ain't right." Duncan's voice goes low and quiet. "There was a distant buzzin an a stench in the air like rotting flesh. They get closer an closer and the buzzin gets louder an louder....then....aww fer fucks sake Troyce de ya have te start tap dancin now?! I was gettin te the good bit!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 5, 2013)

The guards start to push their way in.  One of them walks over to the bartender to talk to him, the other starts to scan the room however finds himself distracted by the tapdancing rogue while the others slip away to safety.

The first guard talks with the bartender for a moment, what they say can't be heard over the confusion in the common room however the bartender has a cold posture that seems to suggest he's not being very cooperative with them.  After a moment the guard slams a paper down in front of the bartender then he turns to leave.

He slaps the second guard across the head and both of them walk out to continue their patrol of the city.


----------



## kluang (Jun 6, 2013)

"Well that goes well, right? One thing is clear. The mayor is stingy. " and Zozaria walks towards the bar and read the notice.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn goes to his room to lay down covered until the guards leave



After laying down for awhile Ulysesn decides the guards should be gone by now and walks to the party.
"So what are we going to do?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 6, 2013)

kluang said:


> "Well that goes well, right? One thing is clear. The mayor is stingy. " and Zozaria walks towards the bar and read the notice.



It's not an announcement.  From what Zozaria can see it appears to be a copy of the descriptions the guards had.  The bartender reads the papers carefully but still seems pretty cold to the whole situation.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 6, 2013)

Once the guards have left Duncan asks the bartender "Not a big fan of them? Or are we just that damn good?"


----------



## kluang (Jun 6, 2013)

"Looking from this bounty, I wont be surprised if the gnome will sing to the mayor's tune."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 6, 2013)

Once the guards left Kaylee couldn't help but giggle at Troyce doing the tap dance.  "I guess a thank you is in order."  She said and giving him a nod.  "Thank sir."  She says then moving cautiously she heads to where she left her cart and animals.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 6, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Once the guards have left Duncan asks the bartender "Not a big fan of them? Or are we just that damn good?"



"Don't particularly like the way the mayor handles things, and don't think it's me place to do his job for him."  The bartender grunts, "besides I keep an eye on me customers, especially the well paying ones."


----------



## kluang (Jun 6, 2013)

"Tell me, what kind of a man the mayor is?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 6, 2013)

kluang said:


> "Tell me, what kind of a man the mayor is?"


"He's a good fit for the town, most of the time.  He's dedicated and organized and good at ferreting out problems between the various traders and mining factions.  But he's also the sort that thinks he can force resolution where sometimes that will never happen."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "He's a good fit for the town, most of the time.  He's dedicated and organized and good at ferreting out problems between the various traders and mining factions.  But he's also the sort that thinks he can force resolution where sometimes that will never happen."


Ulysesn raises an eyebrow
"What do you mean by force a resolution?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 6, 2013)

Tassara is attracted to the conversation between Uly and the bartender. She quietly sits besides him hearing intently.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 6, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn raises an eyebrow
> "What do you mean by force a resolution?"


"We had a mining rights dispute a few months ago, two groups both struck gold about the same time, turns out they were mining the same vein just from opposite sides.  Came before old Higgens to sort out who was right."  The bartender pauses to wipe at a spot on the bar for a moment before shrugging and continuing.

"Mining companies tend to be territorial groups, guess they have to be to protect their profits, and they tend to be quick to hold and form grudges.  These two groups hated one another.  Those two groups already hated each other before they ever set foot in the room with Higgens."

"And, well, Higgens either didn't notice or thought he could fix it regardless.  They spent most of the day in a room hashing things out.  I can't tell you what was said but end result was neither of those groups trade in this town anymore."

"You might think I'm just a dumb bartender but I make my living reading people.  Could be the gnome had everything to do with last night, could be that these people," he fingers one of the lists, "know something more. Me?  I'm not for saying they do or they don't but I don't think talking to Higgens is going to solve things in this case."

"More than likely he's already made up his mind what he wants to see happen and it will just be a matter of 'convincing' the others to come to the same conclusion."


----------



## kluang (Jun 6, 2013)

"No wonder he didn't post any bounty."and Zozaria looks at Ulysesn. "What's your call? Skip town or we pay the good mayor a visit?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "We had a mining rights dispute a few months ago, two groups both struck gold about the same time, turns out they were mining the same vein just from opposite sides.  Came before old Higgens to sort out who was right."  The bartender pauses to wipe at a spot on the bar for a moment before shrugging and continuing.
> 
> "Mining companies tend to be territorial groups, guess they have to be to protect their profits, and they tend to be quick to hold and form grudges.  These two groups hated one another.  Those two groups already hated each other before they ever set foot in the room with Higgens."
> 
> ...


"So he 'convinced' them to never trade here anymore?
I think I see what you might be saying." 
Ulysesn gives the bartender a platinum and turns to the party.


kluang said:


> "No wonder he didn't post any bounty."and Zozaria looks at Ulysesn. "What's your call? Skip town or we pay the good mayor a visit?"




"By the sounds of things it's best if we leave now. 
I don't trust this mayor from what has just been said."


----------



## kluang (Jun 6, 2013)

"Finally, someone with some sense."


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 6, 2013)

"For heavens' sake, what part of 'the town is on lockdown until the crime is solved' are you folks not getting? I would have high-tailed it an hour ago if not for the fact that all the exits are probably rotten with guards."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "For heavens' sake, what part of 'the town is on lockdown until the crime is solved' are you folks not getting? I would have high-tailed it an hour ago if not for the fact that all the exits are probably rotten with guards."



"You haven't looked? That might help us decide you know."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 6, 2013)

"I could take a look" Tassara raises her hand. 

"Come Kathy, let's see if there are too many guards" she will go to the nearest exit and approach the guards offering her own rations.

"Well met! Believe it or not, I have volunteered for watch duty before, so I know you guys might need some of these. Is not much, but it is all I have for the moment. Do you guys need water?" she will also create water for them to refresh them. 

x10 Wandermeal

Perception
VISUAL
[5,12]17)

Diplomacy
Link removed
1d20+9 → [6,9] = (15)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 6, 2013)

Tassara finds that there's only two guards at the exit.  They greatfully accept food and drink from her, she gets the feeling that they've been working since early this morning.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 6, 2013)

Tassara nods, smiles and waves goodbye. "Keep the good job guys, say good bye Kathy" the cat gives a grunt that almost sounds like "Meh".

Tassara calmly walks back to the Inn and gets closer to her friends. "There are two guards at the nearest exit right now". 

"If you really want to leave the town... we need a scroll of sleep" she turns to the other spellcasters of the group "Can any of you cast that sleep? ... Oh and we need to find Raven if we are leaving"


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 6, 2013)

"Alright, I guess we're doing _that_ later. If any one of you folks with bounties on your heads want some disguises for our 'escape', let me know."


----------



## kluang (Jun 6, 2013)

"Whats the plan?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 6, 2013)

While the group discusses their options one of the merchants comes into the inn for some lunch.  He hesitates when he sees the group talking then turns and rapidly leaves the building.


----------



## kluang (Jun 7, 2013)

"Now that's new."chuckle Zozaria.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 7, 2013)

"Yeah, I think it might be best if we decide, NOW. We go or we speak. The merchant might do it for us now" Tassara calls their attention.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "Yeah, I think it might be best if we decide, NOW. We go or we speak. The merchant might do it for us now" Tassara calls their attention.



"It will take preparation to go, so it sounds like we have no choice but to speak..."


----------



## kluang (Jun 7, 2013)

"I will follow."


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 7, 2013)

"Well then we need to hightail it to wherever the mayor is before someone gets dragged into custody. I still have a pair of wigs if anyone's interested."


----------



## kluang (Jun 7, 2013)

"At this hour he's probably in his office."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "Well then we need to hightail it to wherever the mayor is before someone gets dragged into custody. I still have a pair of wigs if anyone's interested."



"I agree we should go right now. The wig wouldn't do me any good with this scar unfortunately."
((Everyone that wants to go say so))


----------



## Vergil (Jun 7, 2013)

Duncan will make his way to see the mayor.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 7, 2013)

After taking her cart back to the inn she watches the others talking.  Then with a sigh and a shake of her head, Kaylee decides to head to the mayor.  So the others aren't implicated.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 7, 2013)

((Lets go ahead and move things along shall we?))

As Duncan opens the door to head towards the mayor's home he's roughly brushed aside by three guards entering the Inn.  One announces in a large voice, &quot;all present are hereby ordered to accompany us to the mayor's house for interrogation in relation to the events of yesterday.  This business is hereby closed until such time that confessions are extracted


----------



## Vergil (Jun 7, 2013)

"Great, I knew I shoulda gone earlier. Alright let's get this almighty mess sorted out aye?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Lets go ahead and move things along shall we?))
> 
> As Duncan opens the door to head towards the mayor's home he's roughly brushed aside by three guards entering the Inn.  One announces in a large voice, &quot;all present are hereby ordered to accompany us to the mayor's house for interrogation in relation to the events of yesterday.  This business is hereby closed until such time that confessions are extracted



"Wow everyone then?"
"Don't let them split us up guys." Ulysesn speaks to the party.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 7, 2013)

Tassara turns to the innkeeper. "Thank you for allowing us a place to spend a good night rest" she puts 20 gold pieces on his hand. "This is for any trouble this is causing you" she slightly rolls her eyes on the guards direction. 

She walks to the guards with a smile. "Oh good, we were on our way there anyway. Have you gotten breakfast... or is it lunch time already?" she offers them the wander meal as they walk out.

-3 wandermeal
5 left


Tassara is seriously considering on trying her hand on baking some cookies or at least some brownies to share later.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 7, 2013)

"Well, I certainly can't complain about a free escort." Troyce will go without any resistance, save for some sparse passive aggression.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 7, 2013)

((Seriously?  Okay...))

The guards roughly escort the group from the inn professionally if a little roughly (everyone take 2 points of nonlethal damage).  They're quickly escorted to the mayor's residence, the people of the town avert their gaze as the group moves by.

Once inside a shortish man claps his hands as the guards enter, "you found them?  Wonderful, wonderful!"  Several more guards quickly pick up the escort and the party is brought to a room in the basement dominated by a largish cell.

After being searched and all their equipment, weapons, armor, spell components, and other things are taken from them they're thrown into the barred cell and the door is slammed shut and locked.  The guards leave with the party's things locking the heavy dungeon door behind them.

The cell is drab, and quite crowded with so many people in it.  Benches line 3 of the walls and sparse stray covers the hard stone floor.  One corner of the room hosts a bucket and a foul stench.

There's one other figure laying on a bench in the cell.  It takes a moment for anyone to recognize him but eventually he's recognized as the gnome alchemist.  He's dressed in little more than rags and what he does wear is stained with blood in dozens of places.  Burns and cuts line his flesh though none of the injuries seem very deep.  He seems to be in a sound sleep, even all the commotion of the party's entrance doesn't rouse him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Seriously?  Okay...))
> 
> The guards roughly escort the group from the inn professionally if a little roughly (everyone take 2 points of nonlethal damage).  They're quickly escorted to the mayor's residence, the people of the town avert their gaze as the group moves by.
> 
> ...


"Right to the jail cell... lovely." He says sarcastically 
Ulysesn checks all he can possibly see inside the cell and then goes up to the bars to see what is outside from the left side and then to the right.
perception:


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Right to the jail cell... lovely." He says sarcastically
> Ulysesn checks all he can possibly see inside the cell and then goes up to the bars to see what is outside from the left side and then to the right.
> perception:



The room's pretty much just the cell.  There's a walkway around two sides of the cell the other two are stone wall.  A town like this is too small to have a real prison facility, just temporary storage for undesirables.

There's one exit to the room, a heavy wooden door.  From coming in they know that this leads to the stairs up and a few other underground rooms.

A pair of guards come in a and point at the bartender, "you first porky, the mayor's wanted to have a little _chat_ with you for a while."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 7, 2013)

"Ah good day, I-.... what?"  She is lead away with the other to the cell. "No, this is not- we were brought here to questioning. You don't need to-"


Sense Motive
Link removed
1d20+9 → [9,9] = (18)

"A chat? Really... One like that?" she points back at the gnome.


----------



## Muk (Jun 7, 2013)

Finally after lunch Raven finishes her new fullblade. She returns to the tavern only to find the rest of the group missing.

"Did I miss something? Did they already leave for Malcabeth?" she asks the bartender.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 7, 2013)

As soon as the door opens for the bartender to be let out Duncan casts Evil eye (saving throws) and then Slumber on one of the guards.

"Fuck this! Charge!" and then charges!

Init
1d20+5
16+5 = 21

R1 
Evil eye

R2 
Slumber

R3

Duncan Punch!
1d20+2
18+2 = 20
+ 
Frost bite


Dmg:
1d20+2
18+2 = 20

1d6+3
6+3 = 9

R4

Arcane accuracy+
Duncan punch!
1d20+6
8+6 = 14

Dmg: 
1d20+2
7+2 = 9


R5
Arcane accuracy+
Duncan punch!
1d20+6
7+6 = 13

Dmg:
1d20+2
13+2 = 15


----------



## soulnova (Jun 7, 2013)

"Too late I guess" Tassara casts Bull's Strength on Duncan to help his charge. If Kathy is here, she will order her to defend her.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 7, 2013)

"Well it's not the nicest guest quarters I've ever seen, but..." Troyce notices what Duncan's doing. "Oh great, not five minutes in and Duncan's already hostile. Fantastic. "


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2013)

> HP: 51/51
> 
> Str: 10(+0)
> Dex: 20(+5)
> ...


((would this be a surprise to them any bonuses?))

initiative:
*round one: *Ulysesn moves forward from behind duncan and attempts to disarm ((+5-4)+1 on the guard Duncan is not rushing.

 (holy shit)
"Give up!"

Then he will move to where he isn't flanked by the other guard (5 foot step)
If he succeeds he will attack the guard with that weapon until the guard is incapacitated,in the negatives, or until/unless he gives up at some point.

attack rounds 2-5

*Spoiler*: __ 









dmg rounds 2-5

*Spoiler*: __ 









 ((good rolls then bad ones, go figure))


If he fails somehow he will be Fighting Defensively gaining +2 to AC to avoid any blows


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 7, 2013)

((I'll give some time for others to join or not join combat))



soulnova said:


> "Ah good day, I-.... what?"  She is lead away with the other to the cell. "No, this is not- we were brought here to questioning. You don't need to-"
> 
> 
> Sense Motive
> ...


"Depends on how stubborn he is wit' answering questions and how long we ha' to keep asking them."



Muk said:


> Finally after lunch Raven finishes her new  fullblade. She returns to the tavern only to find the rest of the group  missing.
> 
> "Did I miss something? Did they already leave for Malcabeth?" she asks the bartender.


Oddly there is no bartender when Raven enters, just a couple of guards poking around behind the bar.  One of them shoots Raven a glare before speaking, "bar is closed pending investigations."


----------



## Muk (Jun 7, 2013)

"Investigation?! You don't mean that smoke thing. How long will the bartender be gone? I gotta check out tomorrow. Do you think I could visit him and ask him to let me check out? And where would I got if I wanted to visit him?" Raven asks.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 7, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Investigation?! You don't mean that smoke thing. How long will the bartender be gone? I gotta check out tomorrow. Do you think I could visit him and ask him to let me check out? And where would I got if I wanted to visit him?" Raven asks.



"He's up at the mayor's place being questioned," one of the guards answers with a grin.  "I doubt they want to be disturbed, just leave the money here with us and we'll make sure he gets what's coming to him."

Bluff: (duh)
1d20-1
11-1 = 10


----------



## soulnova (Jun 7, 2013)

"I'm not versed on the ways of law, but this is certainly not the way to treat an innocent man" she exclaims and steps before him. "I beg of you to take me to speak to the mayor first to-" 


_"Fuck this! Charge!"_ 

She's not even surprised. She steps aside and lets "scotman" charge.  "Yeah, I guess I can forget about that..."




Initiative
1d20+4 → [17,4] = (21)


Round 1
Casts *Bless* on the party 
Orders Kathy to stay close to defend her.

Round 2
Casts *Bull strength* on Duncan
Keeps Kathy close

Round 3
Depending on the situation she will suggest the guards to stand down, for their safety. 
*Touch of good* to whatever party member is on her range fighting. 


Round 4-5
If the way is clear now, she will follow the rest upstairs with Kathy. She will ask the bartender to help the gnome up.

She stays in the back and heals as necessary. 

Link removed
2d6 → [5,5] = (10)
2d6 → [1,4] = (5)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 7, 2013)

Hayao sighs as the other two engage, but is quick to fill in as they do so so they're not overrun and punished further by virtue of his apathy.  

"Perhaps this was a bit _reckless_..." Hayao murmurs, flanking the guard Ulysesn is trying to disarm, and aiding him in his attempt at that.  Then, he'll periodically help Ulysesn and Duncan with their attacks, cornering their targeted guards and synergizing with either man in cycles.

1d20 → [9] +6 = (15)  Initiative

1d20 → [18] = (18)
1d20 → [5] = (5)
1d20 → [11] = (11)
1d20 → [2] = (2)
1d20 → [1] = (1)
(I'm guessing those are all with strength modifiers?  Or Dex?  I have no idea, all Aid Another, and flanking at that; no direct attacks.  I'm really foggy on bonuses.)
Link removed


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 7, 2013)

((Aid another is your normal attack roll, flanking requires you to be threatening so you'd need a weapon))


----------



## kluang (Jun 7, 2013)

Zozaria join the fight

Intiative

Roll(1d20)+1:
2,+1
Total:3

Attack


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+3:
19,+3
Total:22

Roll(1d20)+3:
12,+3
Total:15

Roll(1d20)+3:
10,+3
Total:13

Roll(1d20)+3:
2,+3
Total:5

Roll(1d20)+3:
4,+3
Total:7




Damage (unarmed)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d3)+2:
2,+2
Total:4

Roll(1d3)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Roll(1d3)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Roll(1d3)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Roll(1d3)+2:
1,+2
Total:3


----------



## Kuno (Jun 7, 2013)

Kaylee will stand back, staying out of the way in the close quarters.  She will also attempt at waking the gnome.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 7, 2013)

((Heh, well, this should be good))

*Round 1:
*Duncan gives one of the guards the stink-eye as soon as the door opens and Tassara beings her blessing before realizing that without her divine focus she cannot.  Ulysesn charges forward to take the sword from one of the guards, the guard cuts at him however Ulysesn deftly steps back and grabs the sword from the guard!

Hayao steps forward to get the guard's attention and help Ulysesn with the other, armed guard.  Thinking quickly the armed guard grabs the door to the cell and slams it shut, Ulysesn tries to drive him back however the sword glances off the guard's armor.

Both guards step back away from the cell.  One bangs on the door and shouts, "we got a few live ones in here!  Guess they need convincing before we can start a proper conversation."

After a moment the door opens, a large man with a whip steps in.  The whip cracks loudly at Ulysesn, who carefully bobs back, and the man shouts, "drop the sword and everyone on the ground, now!"


----------



## Muk (Jun 7, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "He's up at the mayor's place being questioned," one of the guards answers with a grin.  "I doubt they want to be disturbed, just leave the money here with us and we'll make sure he gets what's coming to him."
> 
> Bluff: (duh)
> 1d20-1
> 11-1 = 10



"Really now?" Raven looks intimidatingly at the Guard.

"You wanna play chicken?"

Intimidate:
1d20+8
12+8 = 20

"And by questioning, which type? The more forceful one or more of the talking type?"

((btw how many guards are in the bar now?))


----------



## kluang (Jun 8, 2013)

"And the ugly one appear. How typical."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 8, 2013)

Muk said:


> "And by questioning, which type? The more forceful one or more of the talking type?"
> 
> ((btw how many guards are in the bar now?))


((Just 2))

The guards both back up hesitantly looking at Raven, "depends really, but mayor's been pissed at the Barkeep for a while now, he probably appreciates the excuse."



kluang said:


> "And the ugly one appear. How typical."


The big guy responds only with a sneer and cracking his whip across  Zozaria's chest (7 points nonlethal damage).


----------



## kluang (Jun 8, 2013)

Zozaria clutches his chest and and look at the guard with anger and disgust.


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Just 2))
> 
> The guards both back up hesitantly looking at Raven, "depends really, but mayor's been pissed at the Barkeep for a while now, he probably appreciates the excuse."
> 
> ...


"You guys gonna help me get introduced to the mayor, right, boys!" Raven commands.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 8, 2013)

Muk said:


> "You guys gonna help me get introduced to the mayor, right, boys!" Raven commands.


The shorter guard hesitantly speaks, "well, the mayor's been locked up in meetings all morning.  I can probably get you in to speak to his assistant though."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 8, 2013)

Kathy growls and hisses at the crack of the whip, Tassara orders her down and back. 


"*In the name the Church of the Silver Mist, you will stop this now*" she orders stepping ahead putting herself in the way of any other whipping. She has had enough.

Diplomacy
Link removed
1d20+9 → [13,9] = (22)

 "We have come here to speak with the Mayor, not to be thrown in a cell like common criminals."


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2013)

"His assistant? Well, that's the next best thing I suppose. Go on lead ahead," Raven says suggesting them to move in front of her.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 8, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "We have come here to speak with the Mayor, not to be thrown in a cell like common criminals."


"Did I hurt your feelings?"  His whip cracks again, this time at Tassara (Tassara 7 points nonlethal).  "This is reality, your dreams hold no sway here.  Get on the floor and obey your betters and _maybe_ I'll stop."



Muk said:


> "His assistant? Well, that's the next best thing I suppose. Go on lead ahead," Raven says suggesting them to move in front of her.


The shorter guard cautiously leads Raven to the Mayor's house.  By the town's standard it's a mansion, though just barely by any reasonalbe measure.

He leads Raven in to a small room, knocking politely.  Inside is a small man, barely over four feet.  He's human but it wouldn't surprise Raven to hear he's got gnome somewhere in his bloodline.

The man looks up and the guard speaks, "a lady to see you sir, information about the innkeeper."


----------



## kluang (Jun 8, 2013)

"Hei,I don't know whats your problem, but a man, a real doesn't whip a woman."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 8, 2013)

Tassara clenches her teeth but does not move. 

*Kathy makes a loud intimidating roar at the man with the whip.*  She does not move to attack but her face show incredible anger.

Kathy Intimidate 
Link removed
1d20 → [15] = (15)

((Perhaps Raven can hear the kitty? A big cat's roar can be heard from blocks away... I know this.... ))


"Now, listen to me very carefully. I not only have the power of the Night Watchman, but also the raw power of nature is at my disposal. I have not killed you, not because The Coddler forbids it (_he doesn't_), but entirely out of my good will and because we are innocent. You will allows us to talk to the Mayor, *now*"

Tassara Intimidate.
Link removed
1d20+5 → [15,5] = (20)


----------



## Vergil (Jun 8, 2013)

Duncan tries to see which guard has the keys and will cast prehensile hair on his pubic hair which he shall hide beneath his kilt.


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2013)

> The shorter guard cautiously leads Raven to the Mayor's house.  By the  town's standard it's a mansion, though just barely by any reasonable  measure.
> 
> He leads Raven in to a small room, knocking politely.  Inside is a small  man, barely over four feet.  He's human but it wouldn't surprise Raven  to hear he's got gnome somewhere in his bloodline.
> 
> The man looks up and the guard speaks, "a lady to see you sir, information about the innkeeper."



"Good day sir. I was hoping to check out and your guardsmen told me the innkeeper was being questioned for a prolonged time in here. I was hoping I could speak to him and clear out my check out before leaving town," Raven strikes a 'nice' tone to see how this man reacts.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 8, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Heh, well, this should be good))
> 
> *Round 1:
> *Duncan gives one of the guards the stink-eye as soon as the door opens and Tassara beings her blessing before realizing that without her divine focus she cannot.  Ulysesn charges forward to take the sword from one of the guards, the guard cuts at him however Ulysesn deftly steps back and grabs the sword from the guard!
> ...



"You guys were supposed to charge!"Ulysesn looks annoyed.
"Okay I'll drop my weapon like you said." He smirks
Ulysesn pushes the long sword through the lock as far as he can jamming it((I don't know how big it is))
"There I dropped it." he says arrogantly

Ulysesn readies himself for the whip that should be coming for that
readying Initiative:
Once the man with a whip attacks he will attempt to grab and quickly yank it out of his hands
(The man shouldn't expect this at all)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 8, 2013)

Kuno said:


> Kaylee will stand back, staying out of the way in the close quarters.  She will also attempt at waking the gnome.


((Sorry I forgot about this last night))
The gnome awakens with a brief shake, he's quite groggy at first and it takes him a moment to recognize Kaylee, when he gives a brief laugh that's quickly interrupted by a fit of coughing, "you're here now too?"  He lifts his head slightly to look around the cell seeing the crowded collection of people, "guess the guards have been busy these past few days."



soulnova said:


> Tassara clenches her teeth but does not move.
> 
> *Kathy makes a loud intimidating roar at the man with the whip.*  She does not move to attack but her face show incredible anger.
> 
> ...


The guards don't flinch at the roar, they know that even the large cat can't reach them through the bars.  The man with the whip does crack Kathy as well (9 points nonlethal).



soulnova said:


> "Now, listen to me very carefully. I not only have the power of the  Night Watchman, but also the raw power of nature is at my disposal. I  have not killed you, not because The Coddler forbids it (_he doesn't_), but entirely out of my good will and because we are innocent. You will allows us to talk to the Mayor, *now*"
> 
> Tassara Intimidate.
> Link removed
> 1d20+5 → [15,5] = (20)


The lesser guards wilt a bit at the suggestion but the man with the whip merely laughs.  "Oh I'm scared all right.  Maybe we should just all leave before the little girl kills us all.  Come back in a few weeks when hunger and thirst have given you something to think about for a while?"



Muk said:


> "Good day sir. I was hoping to check out and your  guardsmen told me the innkeeper was being questioned for a prolonged  time in here. I was hoping I could speak to him and clear out my check  out before leaving town," Raven strikes a 'nice' tone to see how this  man reacts.


((Want to give me a listen check as well please?))

The man sighs then smiles politely to Raven, "I'm afraid that we have more pressing concerns at the moment.  I doubt very much that he'll be returning to the inn any time soon.  Consider your bill settled, I'll address it in any fines applied to the man once we get to that point."




Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You guys were supposed to charge!"Ulysesn looks annoyed.
> "Okay I'll drop my weapon like you said." He smirks
> Ulysesn pushes the long sword through the lock as far as he can jamming it((I don't know how big it is))
> "There I dropped it." he says arrogantly
> ...


((See my VM question, are you trying to catch the whip as it strikes?  You can't reach the man from inside the cell, they're not new at this  ))


----------



## Vergil (Jun 8, 2013)

"Oi stop that you fuckin dick!"

Duncan uses evil eye (saving throws) on the whip wielder and then Slumber.

He will then use it on the other guards.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn readies himself for the whip that should be coming for that
> readying Initiative:
> Once the man with a whip attacks he will attempt to grab and quickly yank it out of his hands
> (The man shouldn't expect this at all)


Predictably the whip wielder cracks at Ulysesn who dodges out of the way however the edge of the whip is too fast for him to grab on to.



Vergil said:


> "Oi stop that you fuckin dick!"
> 
> Duncan uses evil eye (saving throws) on the whip wielder and then Slumber.
> 
> He will then use it on the other guards.



The slumber has no effect on the big guard, attempting it on one of the normal guards cause him to drop, this prompts the big guy to grunt, "guess they need some time to think."  They drag the guard out of the room and close the heavy door.

The party can hear it lock then all is silent.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 8, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The slumber has no effect on the big guard, attempting it on one of the normal guards cause him to drop, this prompts the big guy to grunt, "guess they need some time to think."  They drag the guard out of the room and close the heavy door.
> 
> The party can hear it lock then all is silent.



"That went better than I thought it would."
Ulysesn pulls the sword out of the keyhole
"Did you think I broke it or anything? maybe..."
Ulysesn tries gently pulling on the cell door to see if it gives at all.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 8, 2013)

No give, still locked.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2013)

"Well they would have obviously locked it. We might be trapped here even longer than we thought," she said. "It has been a shitty last couple of days."


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Want to give me a listen check as well please?))
> 
> The man sighs then smiles politely to Raven, "I'm afraid that we have more pressing concerns at the moment.  I doubt very much that he'll be returning to the inn any time soon.  Consider your bill settled, I'll address it in any fines applied to the man once we get to that point."



Listen:
1d20+-2
14+-2 = 12

"Well, thank you kindly. Now however I am still in need to find a few missing people. They 'owe' me some money and I would like to collect them before depaturing this town.

To be honest I am trying to find nine people. They were all in the inn and we promised for the exchange to happen after lunch. Now ass I came back into the inn I find them missing as well as the innkeeper.

If it isn't too much a problem I'd like to meet the innkeeper to ask of their whereabouts. Or maybe you know where they are?

There was a red headed elf with a beard, a six foot tall green skin muscle head with a Scottish accent, a blondie princess with a pet that is a cross between a wolf and a fox (Raven doesn't know what a wolverine is xD), a chick with a pony tail and black hair and curved blades, a red head huluhulu girl with a giant cat, a half green tree hugger armed to his teeth, another tree hugger thinking he's Malcabeth, a human bard that sings shitty songs and tells bad tales, and lastly another tree hugger who's too poor to buy him a proper hat, as he wears something made out of bamboo.

I was going to collect on them but seems they disappeared."


Diplomacy:
1d20+6
19+6 = 25

((how many guards are in the room?))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 8, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> No give, still locked.



"Wonder if we can pick the lock with this sword... wait a moment Duncan you have weird hair right? Can't you try to form it into the shape of the key for this?"


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Well they would have obviously locked it. We might be trapped here even longer than we thought," she said. "It has been a shitty last couple of days."


"Don't worry too  much just a typical day for heroes, why in tales they get thrown in jail all the time... usually after fighting."
Ulysesn coughs.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 8, 2013)

"You're awake."  Kaylee nods to the gnome and sits near him.  "What happened to you?  Why do you look so beaten up?  What have they done?"  The young druid is getting a bit agitated, she had figured the gnome had been blaming them, but something else seems to be going on.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 8, 2013)

"Don't we have a thief here that can lockpick this thing? I'd rather no tamper with a lock and ruin it. I could use acid on it but eh I'd rather have someone lockpick it."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 8, 2013)

Muk said:


> Listen:
> 1d20+-2
> 14+-2 = 12
> 
> ...


Raven hears a faint roar like that of a large cat's.  She can't make out where exactly it's coming from, it's quite muffled like it's behind thick stone.

The mayor's assistant folds his hands on his desk and speaks politely, "there were a number of others taken in with the bartender, some may have matched the descriptions you give.  I'm afraid I can't tell you when you would be able to speak with them until our investigation determines who all is involved."

"You are, of course, welcome to wait."

((There's one guard just outside the room, the others all went back to their duties))




Kuno said:


> "You're awake."  Kaylee nods to the gnome and sits  near him.  "What happened to you?  Why do you look so beaten up?  What  have they done?"  The young druid is getting a bit agitated, she had  figured the gnome had been blaming them, but something else seems to be  going on.


"Questioned," the gnome coughs again, "then more vigorous questions when the Mayor didn't like my answers."  He pauses to wipe a trickle of blood from his mouth.  "They tell me the explosion came from my tent.  Shouldn't have been possible, not without tampering, nothing unstable in my experiments."

"So they asked, again and again, it's all one painful blur at this point."


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2013)

Troyce cringes at the use of the undesirable term, but doesn't make a big deal out of it. 

"Well, nice to see someone's regained their senses. Anyway, does anyone have anything remotely thin on them?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 8, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce cringes at the use of the undesirable term, but doesn't make a big deal out of it.
> 
> "Well, nice to see someone's regained their senses. Anyway, does anyone have anything remotely thin on them?"


Ulysesn frowns
"What like a hairpin?"
Ulysesn looks at Hayao
"Got any pins hiding in that ponytail?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 8, 2013)

"Dunno if any of the girls have a hair clip or somethin'. I dunno but I got nothin'. Doubt my hair will be strong enough, it might be if ye want te give it a go. Don't you guys normally have secret pouches? Think ye can use the sword?


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Raven hears a faint roar like that of a large cat's.  She can't make out where exactly it's coming from, it's quite muffled like it's behind thick stone.
> 
> The mayor's assistant folds his hands on his desk and speaks politely, "there were a number of others taken in with the bartender, some may have matched the descriptions you give.  I'm afraid I can't tell you when you would be able to speak with them until our investigation determines who all is involved."
> 
> ...



"I see," Raven says and stand up. She walks towards the door before leaning with her back against it. Afterwards she cracks her neck before flexing her muscles doing a full routine of displaying her awesome and strong muscles.

"Ah, that was good, by the way don't you think I could be of assistant in the questioning? I mean look at me, I am rather persuasive, don't you think so?" Her eyes stare intimidatingly into the assistants eye.

Intimidate:
1d20+8
13+8 = 21


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2013)

"I _was _equipped with a designer ensemble with numerous secret pockets, but that got dissolved, funnily enough."

Troyce sighs "I might be able to use that sword, but it's pretty broad. Does nobody have anything better? At least a thinner sword?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 8, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "I _was _equipped with a designer ensemble with numerous secret pockets, but that got dissolved, funnily enough."
> 
> Troyce sighs "I might be able to use that sword, but it's pretty broad. Does nobody have anything better? At least a thinner sword?"



"What do you want us to do make a sword appear from thin air? I was lucky to even get this."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 8, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Ah, that was good, by the way don't you think I could be of assistant in the questioning? I mean look at me, I am rather persuasive, don't you think so?" Her eyes stare intimidatingly into the assistants eye.
> 
> Intimidate:
> 1d20+8
> 13+8 = 21



The assistant shivers slightly.  He clears his throat, "I'm sure you are however we employ a specialist in extracting information.  I imagine it won't be more than a day or two before we can relax the regulations in place and release anyone uninvolved.  We appreciate your patience in this matter."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 8, 2013)

Duncan turns to the gnome "You got anythin that our lockpicker can use te break us out? If not then I'm just gonna try and corrode the lock."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2013)

"We should have never stuck around in this place. All we had to do was walk away. Sometimes it's okay to walk away. Hell, what happened here seems to be legal. We're the ones breaking laws..." Beatrix said.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 8, 2013)

"Ach - it'll be a nice tale further down the line. Remember that time when we were all naked and drunk and the next da we ended up in a jail cell. They should make a play about it!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 8, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "We should have never stuck around in this place. All we had to do was walk away. Sometimes it's okay to walk away. Hell, what happened here seems to be legal. We're the ones breaking laws..." Beatrix said.



"Legal?"
Ulysesn laughs
"Oh yes, you are the perfect model for a paladin. There is a line to be drawn in laws and this is one of them. Or do you like to follow the laws that evil makes?"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 8, 2013)

"You know...You said nothing could have happened without tampering?"  Kaylee thinks for a moment and sees a reasonable explanation.  It isn't necessarily the truth but it is plausible.  "I did release the brownie.  If you were doing anything she didn't like we probably have our full explanation."  Kaylee nods her head.  "Now all we have to do is get the hell out of here.  Want to help?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Ach - it'll be a nice tale further down the line. Remember that time when we were all naked and drunk and the next da we ended up in a jail cell. They should make a play about it!"



"I'd rather not." 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Legal?"
> Ulysesn laughs
> "Oh yes, you are the perfect model for a paladin. There is a line to be drawn in laws and this is one of them. Or do you like to follow the laws that evil makes?"



Beatrix glares over at him before launching into a speech. 

"So this whole city is evil? How many people could have died in that explosion? How many people lost hard earned money because of the loss of clothes and merchandise because of that explosion?"

"You're upset that a mostly good society has evil laws? Well there are ways to handle it, you don't just hop in there and cause damage that could get other people hurt. You could have promised to buy all of the creatures. You could have talked to someone about the conditions or brought it up in a house of legislation. Instead you go straight to reacting like a radical and blow something up."

"That's exactly why laws exist, to keep people like yourself in check. In a perfect world we wouldn't need them."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 8, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "You know...You said nothing could have happened without tampering?"  Kaylee thinks for a moment and sees a reasonable explanation.  It isn't necessarily the truth but it is plausible.  "I did release the brownie.  If you were doing anything she didn't like we probably have our full explanation."  Kaylee nods her head.  "Now all we have to do is get the hell out of here.  Want to help?"



"Possibly," the gnome is interrupted by a fit of coughing, "that would explain why you are here, my day was recounted _in detail_ several times."  His eyes glaze over and he's silent for a moment before he shakes his head and clears it, "my best guess would be that, fey are notorious tricksters, perhaps they had more magic than most and thought this would be amusing?"

"As to escape, I doubt I could walk let alone manage anything here.  If you're going to use acid be careful, the small parts of the lock will dissolve well before the bolt mechanism, you could end up fusing the lock if you don't have strong acid to work with."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 8, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "You know...You said nothing could have happened without tampering?"  Kaylee thinks for a moment and sees a reasonable explanation.  It isn't necessarily the truth but it is plausible.  "I did release the brownie.  If you were doing anything she didn't like we probably have our full explanation."  Kaylee nods her head.  "Now all we have to do is get the hell out of here.  Want to help?"



Ulysesn raises his eyebrows and stays silent.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Beatrix glares over at him before launching into a speech.
> 
> "So this whole city is evil? How many people could have died in that explosion? How many people lost hard earned money because of the loss of clothes and merchandise because of that explosion?"
> 
> ...


"Hah buy all of the creatures? The gnome lied and said he only had one while they were several being sucked of their life's very essence.
Why would I buy from a evil man and support him? Is your solution to freeing slaves buying them all?
I had to take action or they would all die, I couldn't go to some parliament and wait for several months while 100s more died!
I couldn't buy them because the gnome didn't want people to know.
AND I COULDN'T OBEY SOME STUPID LAW AND LET IT HAPPEN!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 8, 2013)

((The gnome only had one _brownie_ he had several pixies which were never brought up   ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2013)

"Then we should turn you in so this city can stop suffering and we can get on with the job at hand," Beatrix shrugged. "Instead of doing what's for the greater good and perhaps protecting all of the creatures with a law, you've made yourself a criminal and cast doubt on anyone who might follow in your cause."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 8, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Then we should turn you in so this city can stop suffering and we can get on with the job at hand," Beatrix shrugged. "Instead of doing what's for the greater good and perhaps protecting all of the creatures with a law, you've made yourself a criminal and cast doubt on anyone who might follow in your cause."


"You're so insufferable that you cant even... nghghh!"
Ulysesn hits a wooden bench with "his" longsword and starts to break it into pieces in anger


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2013)

"Hey, wouldn't there be, like, some nails holding that bench together or something?" Beatrix asked looking it over. 

"We could use a nail, if we find one, to get out of here," she whispered. 

*Perception*: 
   1d20+4 → [6,4] = (10)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You're so insufferable that you cant even... nghghh!"
> Ulysesn hits a wooden bench with "his" longsword and starts to break it into pieces in anger



After smashing the bench into splinters ulysesn drops the longsword and goes to a corner of the cell mumbling to himself looking somewhat ashamed that he just did that.
"Damn bitch... fucking... paladin..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2013)

Beatrix was squatted down over the pile of wood rifling through it. "Manners, _dear_," she said in a sing song tone as she continued to search for nails.


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The assistant shivers slightly.  He clears his throat, "I'm sure you are however we employ a specialist in extracting information.  I imagine it won't be more than a day or two before we can relax the regulations in place and release anyone uninvolved.  We appreciate your patience in this matter."



"You know what," Raven drops her play. "I insist on seeing them right now and you are going to take me there without any troubles!"

She draws her new shiny massive fullblade and displays its beauty.

(if needed again
Intimidate:
1d20+8
11+8 = 19)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 8, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "We could use a nail, if we find one, to get out of here," she whispered.
> 
> *Perception*:
> 1d20+4 → [6,4] = (10)


With a little elbow grease Beatrix frees a few nails from the rubble that was a bench.




Muk said:


> "You know what," Raven drops her play. "I insist on  seeing them right now and you are going to take me there without any  troubles!"
> 
> She draws her new shiny massive fullblade and displays its beauty.
> 
> ...



The mayor's assistant edges back in his seat away from the large, dangerous blade.  "I can take you there, but think carefully how do you see this playing out?  They have no money to pay you, we've confiscated everything from them."


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2013)

"Don't worry about that, I'll get the money soon enough. So please be my guide," Raven smiles slyly.

She sheath back her blade but is ready for combat at any moment.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2013)

Beatrix took one of the nails and checked around before trying to pick the lock. "What kind of...Paladin would I be if I didn't have a few tricks like this up my sleeve?" she asked. 

*Sleight of hand: *
   1d20+5 → [13,5] = (18)


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2013)

"So all this fuss is about freeing a few fey?" Drell asks from the corner of the cell, where he has been silently sitting the whole time. "It hardly seems worth the effort."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 8, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Don't worry about that, I'll get the money soon enough. So please be my guide," Raven smiles slyly.
> 
> She sheath back her blade but is ready for combat at any moment.


The mayor's assistant leads Raven to a door that's guarded by three guards, he motions to them to open it however they hesitate, "prison's on lockdown, there was an escape attempt earlier and they've got a mage down there that's causing grief."

The mayor looks between Raven and the guards nervously, "let us through, we need to talk to the prisoners."

The guard nods and opens the door, as they pass through he comments, "might hurry, I think they're about to gas the place."

Heading down the stairs takes them to a small hallway that leads to three different rooms, a group of four guards including one larger man stands by one door.  They appear to have been in the middle of an intense discussion when the pair approached.

The big man glances at the major's assistant and gives him a rude gesture, "piss off Frank, we're in the middle of a problem here.  Go back to counting money or whatever you do."



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Beatrix took one of the nails and checked around before trying to pick the lock. "What kind of...Paladin would I be if I didn't have a few tricks like this up my sleeve?" she asked.
> 
> *Sleight of hand: *
> 1d20+5 → [13,5] = (18)


((It's disable device to pick a lock actually))

Beatrix gives it her best however between the quality of the lock and the inferiority of her tools it fails to budge.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 8, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "So all this fuss is about freeing a few fey?" Drell asks from the corner of the cell, where he has been silently sitting the whole time. "It hardly seems worth the effort."


Ulysesn sighs and goes back to pick up the longsword he dropped


EvilMoogle said:


> Beatrix gives it her best however between the quality of the lock and the inferiority of her tools it fails to budge.



"What did you say? You had a few tricks up your sleeve?"Ulysesn says with a smirk


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn sighs and goes back to pick up the longsword he dropped
> 
> 
> "What did you say? You had a few tricks up your sleeve?"Ulysesn says with a smirk



"Aren't you the one who basically got us in here? I'd take a hint and shut up while we try to clean up your mess and keep you out from behind bars. Because we could turn you in and walk away without the trouble. They might even be offering a reward."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2013)

"Yes," Beatrix said as she kept trying the lock.

*Disable Device: *
   1d20+5 → [2,5] = (7)


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2013)

"Ahem" Troyce goes over to Beatrix. "Hate to interrupt, but could I have a try?"


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2013)

Raven grins, seems like she found the room she was looking for. "Indeed Franky, I'd stay back a little."

She initiates her Charging Minotaur Maneuver (bull rush + knockdown + trample).

*Initiative:*
1d20+1
14+1 = 15

Surprise:
Rage charge attack and drawing her weapon

Bullrush (charge included):
1d20+9
14+9 = 23

Bludgeoning Damage:
2d6+7
6,6+7 = 19

Intimidating Rage against the big guy:
"Cower before me, you weakling! I am your master now!"

Intimidate:
1d20+8
11+8 = 19


If they don't cower before Raven she'll go into kill mode. She'll try and not kill Franky if he stays out of it.
She will use cleave and steel wind (refreshing every round, steel wind allows for a 2nd attack in 1 round).


*Spoiler*: _attack_ 




r1
1d20+12
11+12 = 23

r2
1d20+12
15+12 = 27

r3
1d20+12
14+12 = 26

r4
1d20+12
16+12 = 28

r5
1d20+12
13+12 = 25

*steel wind*
r1
1d20+12
11+12 = 23

r2
1d20+12
8+12 = 20

r3
1d20+12
19+12 = 31

r4
1d20+12
4+12 = 16

r5
1d20+12
18+12 = 30

*cleave*
r1
1d20+12
12+12 = 24

r2
1d20+12
5+12 = 17

r3
1d20+12
8+12 = 20

r4
1d20+12
18+12 = 30

r4
1d20+12
18+12 = 30

*crit confirm:*
1d20+12
8+12 = 20







*Spoiler*: _damage_ 




r1
2d8+10
3,5+10 = 18

r2
2d8+10
8,1+10 = 19

r3
2d8+10
3,1+10 = 14

r4
2d8+10
4,6+10 = 20

r5
2d8+10
2,5+10 = 17

*steel wind*
r1
2d8+10
4,3+10 = 17

r2
2d8+10
7,4+10 = 21

r3
2d8+10
6,6+10 = 22

r4
2d8+10
4,7+10 = 21

r5
2d8+10
3,1+10 = 14

*cleave*
r1
2d8+10
7,5+10 = 22

r2
2d8+10
4,2+10 = 16

r3
2d8+10
7,2+10 = 19

r4
2d8+10
5,3+10 = 18

r5
2d8+10
5,4+10 = 19

*crit dmg:*
2d8+10
2,4+10 = 16


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "Ahem" Troyce goes over to Beatrix. "Hate to interrupt, but could I have a try?"


"Sure, give it a go before I hurt my fingers or something digging around in there," Beatrix said. 

She handed the nail off and thought about what she had just said, her cheeks turned hot pink.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2013)

"And for the record, none of you will have to turn anyone in. We're all on the same team here, at least for a while."

Disable Device
1d20+9
6+9=15


----------



## kluang (Jun 8, 2013)

I can shoot acid at this lock.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 8, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Sure, give it a go before I hurt my fingers or something digging around in there," Beatrix said.
> 
> She handed the nail off and thought about what she had just said, her cheeks turned hot pink.


Ulysesn goes over and shoves the "long sword" he has in front of Beatrix's face((no not IN her face ))
"Take it you are far more suited to it then me or any of us here. It means you'll take point however."



kluang said:


> I can shoot acid at this lock.



"We've been over this its a bad idea."


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2013)

Troyce is still at the lock "Ulyssen if you hit someone in the face ever again, I will personally see to it-"

He pauses and thinks a bit about the acid...


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 8, 2013)

Hayao had taken the time to sit and meditate on their situation by the time the bigger guard had left, and now opens his eyes with a light sigh.  "Your constant squabbling doesn't make for very soothing meditations on the situation."  He stands, adjusting his spectacles as his ears twitch excitedly.  

"Hmmm..."  He moves over to the gnome alchemist.  "I would not like to reach the end of this situation without having learnt your name, sir."  His ears twitch slightly again.

Perception
1d20 → [3] = (3)
Link removed


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 8, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "And for the record, none of you will have to turn anyone in. We're all on the same team here, at least for a while."
> 
> Disable Device
> 1d20+9
> 6+9=15



((Working on the combat post going to comment first that this also fails to open the lock.))


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2013)

"Bluh, figures. They can't afford decent holding quarters but they've got the money to get top model locks for them", Troyce mumbles to himself.

"Listen, since using acid on the lock will just weld it in place, why don't we just use acid on the bars below and above the lock? That way the lock falls of and I don't have to work my wrists to pick it."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 8, 2013)

Muk said:


> Raven grins, seems like she found the room she was looking for. "Indeed Franky, I'd stay back a little."
> 
> She initiates her Charging Minotaur Maneuver (bull rush + knockdown + trample).


*Round 0:
*Raven charges forward surprising everyone, he strikes the nearest guard with a charging wall of force, he drops to the ground from the impact blood draining from his skull (-2, bleeding out).

*Round 1:
*The guards recover quickly, the nearest guard draws his sword and strikes back at Raven hitting her solidly (-9HP).  The other smaller guard withdraws down the hallway into one of the other rooms.

Raven strikes like a steel wind striking the big guard in one quick attack and then slicing down the remaining smaller guard, he cleaves through the guard as he falls striking the big guy a second time.  The big guy roars with rage and draws a large spiked hammer and swings at Raven crushing into her side (-16HP).

Franky flees back upstairs screaming bloody murder.

*Round 2:
*Raven twists and strikes the big guy again burring her sword into his chest.  He slides off the sword eyes lifeless.

There's no immediate sign of the guard that withdrew.  ("Guard1 is at -4, Guard2 is at -3 if you care)



Hidden Nin said:


> "Hmmm..."  He moves over to the gnome alchemist.  "I would not like to reach the end of this situation without having learnt your name, sir."  His ears twitch slightly again.



The gnome lifts himself up to look at Hayao before speaking weakly, "my name?  Wait, you?  Are they rounding up all my customers?  My name's Fonkin, Fonkin Nackle"


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2013)

Raven will use a healing belt charge on herself.

Heal 1 charge:
2d8+0
7,5+0 = 12

Next she will look for keys. Then she'll shout into all 3 rooms. "Tassy, Duncan if you are alive shout out you are alive, I'll bring the keys!"

She looks into all 3 rooms to find their gear or for a chest with their gear.

spot:
1d20+-2
11+-2 = 9

1d20+-2
19+-2 = 17

1d20+-2
17+-2 = 15


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 8, 2013)

The large guard has keys, the door they were at opens to reveal the cage-room where the party is at.

((Just going to leave them to go check the other two doors?  ))


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2013)

Raven will toss the keys towards them and then check on the other 2 rooms. She's not going to enter their cage room since other guards may show up and lock them in.

Ranged throw:
1d20+12
20+12 = 32


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 8, 2013)

Muk said:


> Raven will toss the keys towards them and then check on the other 2 rooms. She's not going to enter their cage room since other guards may show up and lock them in.
> 
> Ranged throw:
> 1d20+12
> 20+12 = 32



The second room is a small room dominated by a bloodstained table.  It has a collection of well worn knives, branding irons, leather straps and other similar tools but nothing terribly valuable or interesting.  As Raven ducks out of this room the last of the guards emerges from the remaining room with a crossbow.  He fires at Raven (-5HP).

((Using your rolls from earlier I presume Raven promptly charges and kills him?  If not let me know and we can do something else))

The third room is a storage room/armory of sorts.  It has a few chests with the party's gear (except for gold/gems), and a dozen or so spears, light crossbows, light wooden shields, and suits of parade armor.


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah, Raven is still in rage and kill mode. I assume those rolls are still good to kill the guard.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 8, 2013)

(The keys smash useless against the far fall with the force of Raven's throw )

Hayao deftly catches the keys as Raven tosses them, unlocking the cell door and immediately rushing out to retrieve his sword and other belongings.  He readjusts his kimono and hat, and then makes a mental note of things.  "I need to get back to the inn.  I can't leave for Zakur's without Shōgo."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah, technically round 3 only really badly wounds him he misses and you'll kill him in round 4 though.


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2013)

Raven will keep guard and look up out of the prison where Franky ran off to. She'll drop her rage and for now leans against the wall to rest. 

"Get your gear, its in that room over there," she points to the 3rd room. "I doubt your money is there though, so I'd say we pay the mayor a visit to collect back your gold. Besides I don't want to have a bounty on my head so I am paying him a visit no matter what.

Oh and I could use some healing."


----------



## kluang (Jun 8, 2013)

"Thank you." and Zozaria opens the room and get back his equipment and he walks back to Raven with his rapier on hand. "Lead the way my good woman."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 9, 2013)

"Ah ye sexy beast yer a superstar!" Duncan says giving Raven a hug. "Uh so yeah I'll get me stuff an let's pay that mayor a visit."

Duncan goes to retrieve his things from the room, also sees if there are any other valuables in there (that don't belong to the party)

Perception:
1d20+0
1+0 = 1

(ugh, well better here than anywhere else)


----------



## soulnova (Jun 9, 2013)

With her focus back, Tassara heals the party.

2d6 → [1,2] = (3)
2d6 → [4,5] = (9)
2d6 → [6,1] = (7)


6 channels left


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 9, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Ah ye sexy beast yer a superstar!" Duncan says giving Raven a hug. "Uh so yeah I'll get me stuff an let's pay that mayor a visit."
> 
> Duncan goes to retrieve his things from the room, also sees if there are any other valuables in there (that don't belong to the party)
> 
> ...





Muk said:


> Raven will keep guard and look up out of the prison where Franky ran off to. She'll drop her rage and for now leans against the wall to rest.
> 
> "Get your gear, its in that room over there," she points to the 3rd room. "I doubt your money is there though, so I'd say we pay the mayor a visit to collect back your gold. Besides I don't want to have a bounty on my head so I am paying him a visit no matter what.
> 
> Oh and I could use some healing."



"Nice to see somebody positive here, would have gone crazy if I had to be in there any longer."
Ulysesn goes to retrieve his equipment and items(equips it) and then sees what other things besides their equipment that might be in there.


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2013)

"Anyways if you are geared up let's meet the mayor. I've met his assistant, so I know where to find Franky," Raven says and describes her path to the assistant's room. Once she sees everyone geared up, she'll lead them outside ready for combat.

If there are no guards she'll proceed to Franky's room.


----------



## kluang (Jun 9, 2013)

"His name is Franky? HAAHAHAHHAHA!!!"


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2013)

"Finally, a chance for some face-to-face civil discourse." Troyce follows the others and gets the like two items that were confiscated from him.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Nice to see somebody positive here, would have gone crazy if I had to be in there any longer."
> Ulysesn goes to retrieve his equipment and items(equips it) and then sees what other things besides their equipment that might be in there.



Listed above when Raven searched, some basic guard gear nothing fancy.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 9, 2013)

The merchants and the people from the bar hesitate as the party breaks free ultimately they opt to stick with the group (though the merchants in particular grumble quite a bit about the position they've been forced into).

The bartender helps himself to a sword and shield from the equipment room (apparently the guards don't stock armor for one of his girth), he tests the weight of the sword, from the way he carries it it isn't the first time he's held a sword.

The waitress takes a sword as well, the bartender grumbles at her but doesn't stop her.

...

When Raven opens the door up she's greeted by half a dozen crossbow bolts (5 hit, 17 damage).   At the same time someone chants and a layer of thick grease appears on the floor at the top of the stairs impeding exit to the room.

Within the room Raven sees 6 guards with crossbows behind impromptu cover (statues, overturned tables, etc).  6 more guards with spears and 6 with swords take up defensive positions around the greased area.  In the back one man dressed in formal robes recovers from his spellcasting.

((I apologize I won't be able to get a map up for this one until it's too late to matter))


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2013)

"Those who can fling spells, kill the wizard in the back. I don't want to deal with his spells!" Raven commands.

"Those who are nimble enough, tumble through this grease and fight the spearmen first!"

Raven will trumble through the grease and into the closest spearman's range and start steel winding and cleaving through them with power attack.

"And heal me, they most likely will focus me!"

Initiative:
1d20+1
13+1 = 14

Acrobatics:
1d20+9
16+9 = 25

Tumble:
1d20+9
16+9 = 25

Power Attack (-4 -> +8)


*Spoiler*: _attack_ 




r1
1d20+6
17+6 = 23

r2
1d20+6
12+6 = 18

r3
1d20+6
6+6 = 12

r4
1d20+6
11+6 = 17

r5
1d20+6
20+6 = 26 crit?

*steel wind*
r1
1d20+6
7+6 = 13

r2
1d20+6
14+6 = 20

r3
1d20+6
2+6 = 8

r4
1d20+6
18+6 = 24

r5
1d20+6
16+6 = 22

*cleave*
r1
1d20+6
19+6 = 25 crit?

r2
1d20+6
9+6 = 15

r3
1d20+6
17+6 = 23

r4
1d20+6
10+6 = 16

r5
1d20+6
5+6 = 11

*Crit confirm:*
1d20+6
7+6 = 13

1d20+6
16+6 = 22





*Spoiler*: _dmg_ 




r1
2d8+15
6,1+15 = 22

r2
2d8+15
6,8+15 = 29

r3
2d8+15
8,1+15 = 24

r4
2d8+15
1,6+15 = 22

r5
2d8+15
1,5+15 = 21

*Steel Wind*
r1
2d8+15
2,8+15 = 25

r2
2d8+15
3,4+15 = 22

r3
2d8+15
3,5+15 = 23

r4
2d8+15
2,5+15 = 22

r5
2d8+15
8,1+15 = 24

*cleave*
r1
2d8+15
1,5+15 = 21

r2
2d8+15
3,7+15 = 25

r3
2d8+15
7,8+15 = 30

r4
2d8+15
8,2+15 = 25

r5
2d8+15
1,3+15 = 19

*crit dmg:*
2d8+15
1,8+15 = 24

2d8+15
1,1+15 = 17


----------



## Vergil (Jun 9, 2013)

Duncan looks up to see how high the ceiling is and if there is anything he can use to swing across the grease, or if there is anything else they can use to their advantage.

Perception (forgot my owl gives me a +3)
1d20+3
17+3= 20

He turns to the waitress with the sword.

"Lass if ye've never held a sword before I'd rather ye stay in the back, but if ye have then fair play. Just let us armored brutes do most of the fightin though aye?"


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2013)

"Calm down, jerk-offs. We're just here to talk." Troyce watches Raven shout commands and then charge forward. "Just ignore her, she's always like this."


----------



## kluang (Jun 9, 2013)

"And that's why she's the boss." and he awaits for the grease to be gone.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 9, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The merchants and the people from the bar hesitate as the party breaks free ultimately they opt to stick with the group (though the merchants in particular grumble quite a bit about the position they've been forced into).
> 
> The bartender helps himself to a sword and shield from the equipment room (apparently the guards don't stock armor for one of his girth), he tests the weight of the sword, from the way he carries it it isn't the first time he's held a sword.
> 
> ...





> Level 3 4139/6,000
> After past life memories +6 to any
> Str: 10(+0)
> Dex: 20(+5)
> ...


"A wizard huh? Something to try this new crossbow on I suppose. I suggest covering me from those archers if any of you can."
initiative: 1d20+5: 18 [1d20=13]
All 5 rounds will be dedicated to firing bolts at the wizard unless Ulysesn finds out he has protection from arrows after the first round if that is the case he will focus on the spearmen
attack Rounds 1-5 ((thank god for precise shot))

*Spoiler*: __ 





1d20+9: 20 [1d20=11]





dmg rounds 1-5

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kuno (Jun 9, 2013)

"Just one nice relaxing day..."  Kaylee mumbles to herself before beginning to help.

Init:
Roll(1d20)+1:
12,+1
Total:13

Round 1:

Summon Natures Ally 2 - Giant Spider

*Spoiler*: __ 




 AC 14, touch 13, flat-footed 11 (+3 Dex, +1 natural armor)
hp 16 (3d8+3)
Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1
Immune mind-affecting effects

Speed 30 ft., climb 30 ft.
Melee bite +2 (1d6 plus poison)
Special Attack web (+5 ranged, DC 12, hp 2)

Str 11, Dex 17, Con 12, Int ?, Wis 10, Cha 2
Base Atk +2; CMB +2; CMD 15 (27 vs. trip)
Skills Climb +16, Perception +4 (+8 in webs), Stealth +7 (+11 in webs); Racial Modifiers +4 Perception, +4 Stealth (+8 in webs), +16 Climb
SPECIAL ABILITIES
Poison (Ex)

Bite?injury; save Fort DC 14; frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; effect 1d2 Strength damage; cure 1 save.



Spiders Rounds: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 2:
"Use your web at the magic!"  She will direct it to crawl on the wall toward the attackers.

Web:
Roll(1d20)+5:
8,+5
Total:13

Round 3:

Web:
Roll(1d20)+5:
13,+5
Total:18

Round 4:  If it makes it to the the other side of the oil.

Bite:
Roll(1d20)+2:
20,+2
Total:22

Damage:
Roll(1d6)+0:
5,+0
Total:5  Plus Poison

Round 5:

Bite:
Roll(1d20)+2:
16,+2
Total:18

Damage:
Roll(1d6)+0:
2,+0
Total:2




Kaylee Rounds:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 2:  Kaylee will cast Murderous Command on one of the spearmen.

Round 3:  Kaylee will start using her sling.
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+3:
6,+3
Total:9

Damage:
Roll(1d3)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Round 4:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+3:
5,+3
Total:8

Damage:
Roll(1d3)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Round 5:
Roll(1d20)+3:
2,+3
Total:5

Damage:
Roll(1d3)+0:
3,+0
Total:3


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 9, 2013)

Hayao knocks an arrow, and takes aim at the wizard.  "You are my target, for now," he declares quietly.  If diplomacy is of no use, then he'll take fire at the mage repeatedly instead.

1d20 → [12] + 6 = (18)  Initiative 

Hayao fights defensively for the duration as well.

Attack Rolls 
1d20 → [3] +6 - 4  = (5)
1d20 → [4] +6 - 4 = (6)
1d20 → [5] + 6 - 4 = (7)
1d20 → [20] +6 - 4 = (22)
1d20 → [1] = (1)

Link removed

Damage Rolls, crit confirmation
4d6, 1d20 → ([3, 3, 5, 5], [19])

Crit confirmation is +6 - 4 I assume?  So 21 I'm guessing.

Link removed


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2013)

*Initiative*
1d20+8 → [19,9] = *(28)*

HP: 40
AC: 15
F(+4) R (+6) W(+3)


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Glitterdust* to disorient them, and then *bomb* the shit outta those guards. Whee-hoo!

*Round 1*

Glitterdust focused on the mage.

*Round 2*
Bomb
1d20+5 → [18,5] = (23)
1d6+5→ [5,5] = (10)

*Round 3*
Bomb
1d20+5 → [10,5] = (15)
1d6+5→ [4,5] = (9)

*Round 4*
Bomb
1d20+5 → [12,5] = (17)
1d6+5→ [2,5] = (7)

*Round 5*
Acid Splash
1d20+5 → [9,5] = (15)
1d3→ [2] = (2)


----------



## soulnova (Jun 9, 2013)

((Can't post full actions. Stay out of melee as possible.  Bless >> Spiritual Weapon at the side of the spellcaster >> she keeps on healing the rest of the rounds. Kathy stays defending her ))


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2013)

Troyce will try and avoid any direct combat, but will try and disarm anyone who gets in lashing range and do so .

Initiative
1d20+4
6+4=10


*Spoiler*: __ 



Disarms
1d20+7

12+7=19
2+7=9
3+7=10
8+7=15
3+7=10


----------



## Vergil (Jun 9, 2013)

Duncan will stay back and protect the bartender and other fighters that are not in the party. He will cast Evil Eye (-2 on AC) to everyone that Raven is attacking. If he sees that there is someone giving her more problem then he will use Slumber on them.


Init:
1d20+5
20+5 = 25


----------



## Akatora (Jun 10, 2013)

Valdun notice the others leaving the prison, repeating a prayer in his mind he walks out of his cell, grabbing his stuff as he moves along.
Following the merchants till he hear the sound of combat. Moving his hand to his back grabbing his trusty battleaxe(I should come up with a name for this one(Let's name it Moonphase))
Sounds like we'll see some action old friend.



INI: D20+2 = 1+2 = 3


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 10, 2013)

((Whee obscenely long combats!))

*Round 1:
*Drell launches his elven sparkly magic at the enemy mage, he apparently recognizes the spell and shields his eyes however two of the crossbowmen near him are not so fortunate and they scream in surprise and clutch their eyes.  Duncan picks a target and hexes him as the melee opponents ready themselves for the party's approach.  Ulysesn and Hayao fire at the mage however magical protections deflect their arrows before they can make contact.  

Raven skates across the grease to attack, three opponents take their shots as she approaches, one spear catches her in the neck (Raven -13HP) however the bats aside the other two attacks.  In a flurry of steal she cuts down the two that faced missed her however she's unable to return the wound to the third.  Two more opponents approach to fill in the gaps but Raven again deftly parries the attacks.

Kaylee begins casting her summons and two of the crossbowmen take note firing at her, one manages to hit (Kaylee -7HP) however she grits her teeth and continues her incantation.

Tassara blesses the party with the holy might of the Coddler.  The last two archers take note of this and fire at her, one managing to pin an arrow through her armor (Tassara -3HP).

Troyce deftly cracks his whip at the forces engaged with Raven, depriving two of them of their weapons.

The mage chants another incantation sending a beam of energy at Raven.  The force of the impact isn't so much but it bites like electricity (Raven: 18 nonlethal damage).

The bartender and waitress hang back this round.

*Round 2:*
Drell throws his first bomb burning several of the swordsmen.  Duncan hexes the mage in hopes of helping the archers who still bounce arrows off of the walls.

Raven's rival manages to cut her again with his spear (Raven -6HP) however this time Raven counters with a powerful blow killing the offender and one of his unarmed companions.  The other unarmed man carefully withdraws away from the dangerous barbarian.  To Raven's immense displeasure the freedom is shortlived as three more waiting opponents try their luck, two manage to hit her while she recovers, (Raven -17HP).

One swordsman finally decides to brave the grease and approach Duncan, however Duncan has ample time to prepare and easily bats aside the blow.  The Bartender steps up beside Duncan and lands a crushing blow on the burned man dropping him to the ground.

Kaylee finishes her summon and chants a second quick incantation.  One of the spearmen goes into a rage and stabs a swordsman engaged with Raven, one of the guards screams out "someone kill those @#$@ing mages already!"  The crossbowmen do their best to oblige firing a barrage of arrows at Kaylee and Tassara (Kaylee -10HP, Tassara -18HP).

Meanwhile the spider fires webbing at the mage tangling him up in a sticky ball.  The mage struggles and frees himself depressingly quick however it at least bought some time.  One swordsman moves to attack the monstrous spider however the armored exoskeleton proves tougher than the sword.

Tassara summons a spiritual halberd however it's attack is deflected by armor of pure force surrounding the mage.

Troyce attempts to disarm one of the soldiers however he has too tight a grip for him.  The man wades across the grease carefully to strike at Troyce however the rogue is too agile for such a telegraphed strike.

*Round 3:
*Drell throws a second bomb, badly burning some of the opponents engaged with Raven.  Raven engages her opponents however she must be getting tired as she fails to connect.  One of the swordsmen fighting her does manage to land a hit (-9 HP).

Ulysesn manages to land a hit on the mage, as does Tassara's enchanted weapon.  The spider tangles him up again but he stubbornly escapes almost immediately.  A second guard joins the first against the spider and they manage to give it a few moderate wounds.

Tassara heals everyone (+10 to those wounded, -10 nonlethal damage from Raven as well) just in time for the archers to fire their volleys again (-17 Kaylee, -16 Tassara).

The unarmed swordsman flees outside rather than reclaim a weapon from one of his fallen companions.  The spearman presses Troyce (Troyce -10HP) who tries again to disarm him but fails.  The bartender comes up behind the spearman and cuts a heavy blow across his back but it isn't enough to drop him.

*Round 4
*Drell firebombs the guards attacking Raven, killing one and sorely injuring the others, unfortunately it splashes Raven as well (Raven -6HP).  Raven snorts and quickly cuts down the other two like they were nothing.

Hayao takes careful aim and fires an arrow at the mage, it pierces through the magical protections and lodges neatly in the eyesocket pinning the lifeless mage to the wall behind him.

Ulysesn fires at one of the bowmen landing an arrow in his shoulder, the bowman returns the favor (-4HP Ulysesn).  Duncan hexes one of the other archers to sleep trying to lower the pressure on the druids however the two blinded bowmen have finally recovered and they add to the onslaught (-5HP Kaylee, -16HP Tarassa).  Tarassa attempts to summon her healing power however the impact is minimal (+2HP everyone, -2 nonlethal as well for Raven).

The last remaining swordsman thrusts his blade into the spider which vanishes with a flash.  The spearman that was assisting him moves around to attack Raven (-8hp Raven).  The bartender neatly lops the head from the spearman pressing Troyce.

*Round 5*:
Drell sprays an orb of acid at one of the bowmen however he ducks behind cover to avoid it.  Ulysesn fires a second bolt at the archer targeting him, this time dropping the man to the ground.  Raven easily kills the spearman engaged with her.  Tassara heals everyone for 7.

The remaining archers and spearman flee out the front door, apparently having had enough of this fight.

Current status:
There is one archer still sleeping from Duncan's hex.
5 guards are currently in some process of bleeding out
The grease will last for another 2.5 minutes or so.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 10, 2013)

"My goodness... UGH..." Tassara is certainly hurting.


"Keep them at distance. Ouch..." she uses her remaining healings for the party.

2d6 → [6,2] = (8)
2d6 → [6,5] = (11)
2d6 → [1,3] = (4)
2d6 → [2,4] = (6)

*+29 hp *


----------



## Muk (Jun 10, 2013)

"We should heal up before proceeding," Raven says as she's licking her wounds. She'll use another charge from her healing belt.

Heal:
2d8+0
7,3+0 = 10

She's going to peak out of the end of the room trying to see if another ambush is waiting for them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 10, 2013)

Raven doesn't see any immediate signs of activity at the moment.

The bartender looks down at the fading grease with a conflicted look on his face, "I understand you folk have things to sort out here, I won't try to dissuade you but I'd suggest you get on to it.  The longer we tally here the more chance you'll give the remaining guards a chance to organize."  He doesn't say it but the implication is clear that he'd prefer to leave right away.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 10, 2013)

Valdun enters the room and see the remains of an indoor battlefield, however no battles seem to be going on anymore.
"Looks like we got here a little to late old friend" Valdun looks around the room and quickly focus on the dead mage walking towards the body.


----------



## Muk (Jun 10, 2013)

"Alright, let's go meet Franky," Raven says and then proceeds to Franky's room carefully.

At the door she'll wait for the rest of the party to join up and reinforce her.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 10, 2013)

Valdun makes sure there's no more life in the mages body before looking if he had anything of note on him(that need confiscation)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 10, 2013)

Akatora said:


> Valdun makes sure there's no more life in the  mages body before looking if he had anything of note on him(that need  confiscation)



The mage carries a not-exceptional-looking quarterstaff.  In his beltpouch are three vials of liquid and 4gp, 26sp, 57cp.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2013)

"Is there really any point to meeting the mayor at this point? It's clear that he doesn't want to listen to reason." 

Troyce will try and check the other bodies for loot as quickly as he can.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 10, 2013)

Valdun takes the three vials of liquid and 4gp, 26sp, 57cp.

He use detect magic for 3 turns on each Vial


----------



## soulnova (Jun 10, 2013)

"Careful" Tassara pats Raven before she goes inside the next room. *TOUCH OF GOOD.*

"Kathy, stay close to me" 

HP 42
F+6, R+1, W+8


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 10, 2013)

Each of the swordsmen had longswords, light wooden shields, and parade armor.  Each spearmen had a spear, short sword, and parade armor.  Each crossbowman had a crossbow, 20 bolts (less those used), a short sword, and parade armor.

Between them all they had 163 gold, 205 silver, 874 copper.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 10, 2013)

Akatora said:


> Valdun takes the three vials of liquid and 4gp, 26sp, 57cp.
> 
> He use detect magic for 3 turns on each Vial



The vials are magical (or rather the liquid in them is), if you're trying to identify them I need spellcraft checks for each.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2013)

"I'd like to pay the mayor a visit, if for no other reason than to say hello," Drell says. He makes his way slowly across the grease...

Acrobatics check
Roll(1d20)+0:
14,+5
Total:19

...and manages not to fall like a complete idiot. When he reaches the other side, he approaches the corpse of the mage and checks him for a Spellbook. (If he does, Drell will flip through it and store it in his bag) "Besides, I'm not about to leave all our hard earned gold behind," he mutters to himself, meeting with Raven at the doorway to Franky's room.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 10, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The vials are magical (or rather the liquid in them is), if you're trying to identify them I need spellcraft checks for each.



first one 9+4 = 13
second one 6+4 = 10
Third one = 5+4 = 9
Not existing 4'th one 15+4= 19

^^'


I don't expect much from these rolls


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "Is there really any point to meeting the mayor at this point? It's clear that he doesn't want to listen to reason."
> 
> Troyce will try and check the other bodies for loot as quickly as he can.



"That's precisely why we have to see him Troyce."


EvilMoogle said:


> Each of the swordsmen had longswords, light wooden shields, and parade armor.  Each spearmen had a spear, short sword, and parade armor.  Each crossbowman had a crossbow, 20 bolts (less those used), a short sword, and parade armor.
> 
> Between them all they had 163 gold, 205 silver, 874 copper.


Ulysesn crosses the grease with stylish ease

"The Bartender is right we should hurry along now."
Ulysesn fully reloads his crossbow(5), takes the 20 bolts and a shortsword.
"I guess now is a good a time as any to start using one I suppose. I'll leave the rest to you guys."
Ulysesn equips the shortsword to his self 


EvilMoogle said:


> Raven doesn't see any immediate signs of activity at the moment.
> 
> The bartender looks down at the fading grease with a conflicted look on his face, "I understand you folk have things to sort out here, I won't try to dissuade you but I'd suggest you get on to it.  The longer we tally here the more chance you'll give the remaining guards a chance to organize."  He doesn't say it but the implication is clear that he'd prefer to leave right away.



"Bartender I have some important questions for you later pertaining to your skill when this is over."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 10, 2013)

Hayao sighs, making note of how Fonkin is doing, before moving over towards the dwarf, hand outstretched as he readjusts his bow over the shoulder.  "May I inspect those, for a moment?"  If the dwarf complies, Hayao will simply move with the group, and hand the vials back to the dwarf after he's ascertained their use or function...or fails miserably at the task.  He adjusts his glasses, peering intently around the side with Raven, looking over the wounds she's incurred with a keen eye, and then crossing his arms.  "You move and fight exceedingly well.  It's deserving of praise."

Spellcraft checks
1d20 +12 → [10,12] = (22)
1d20 +12 → [9,12] = (21)
1d20 +12 → [1,12] = (13)
Link removed


----------



## Akatora (Jun 10, 2013)

Valdun stares up at Hayao.
"I'll show em, but I'll keep onto them till i've reassure their content myself"

Shows the Vials 1 by 1


----------



## kluang (Jun 10, 2013)

Zozaria stands next to Raven and prepare himself.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> When he reaches the other side, he approaches the corpse of the mage and checks him for a Spellbook.



No spellbook, of course Drell understands that most traditional wizards don't carry their spellbooks around with them, assuming he follows the wizardly path his would likely be at his home or office or laboratory or what-have-you.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Bartender I have some important questions for you later pertaining to your skill when this is over."


The bartender snorts, "if you ever find a way to make this _over_ you let me know."




Akatora said:


> first one 9+4 = 13
> second one 6+4 = 10
> Third one = 5+4 = 9
> Not existing 4'th one 15+4= 19


((Technically nothing stops you from rolling as much as you want, or even "taking 20" other than the more attempts you use the more time it takes))
Valdun's last attempt identifies one of the vials as "oil of silence."



Hidden Nin said:


> Spellcraft checks
> 1d20 +12 → [10,12] = (22)
> 1d20 +12 → [9,12] = (21)
> 1d20 +12 → [1,12] = (13)
> Link removed



Hayao identifies the other two potions as a cure light wounds potion and a bizarre "potion of admonishing ray" (deals 4d6 nonlethal damage to the imbiber), he isn't sure of a reason for the last other than to cause pain to someone.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 10, 2013)

The group opens the door to Franky's office and finds ((*drumroll*)) it's devoid of life.

It may occur to some that other than the guards they haven't seen anyone in the building since their escape, no servants or assistants or couriers or the like, almost as if something ate them all (or ushered them to flee when the prison break began in earnest).


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2013)

"Well, I'm taking his absence as a total pardon for all our collective crimes. Who wants to help me forge release permits with his stationary?"

Troyce looks around a bit more in case things aren't as they appear.

Perception
1d20+6
15+6=21


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 10, 2013)

Hayao purses his lips, sighing _again_.  "I would recommend we fabricate a permit of passage and simply leave with all incurred losses.  This is not going to end well at this rate.  Meeting the mayor head on may not be in our best interest..."  He hands the dwarf back the second vial, taking the last between nimble fingers gingerly.  "The first cures light wounds." He pauses, squinting as he lifted his glasses up to get a better look at the next.  "The second is used to...inflict significant, but _not _life threatening damage to the imbiber.  It's potential use baffles me."  He hands Valdun back the last potion.  "If you do not see any use for any, I'll see to it the draught is put to proper use.  He did die by my hand."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 10, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Perception
> 1d20+6
> 15+6=21



At first the office yields nothing terribly out of place, it's filled with various paperwork and documentation, mostly legal paperwork between the various traders and mining factions that happen in town though there are occasional bits on complaints against residents of the town and investigations into that.  One could spend hours sorting through the documents.

Something seems off to Troyce though and on impulse he feels along the side of the desk and a wooden panel falls loose revealing a small safe built in to the desk.  It's quality construction but Troyce doesn't _think_ there's anything suspicious about the locking mechanism.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The bartender snorts, "if you ever find a way to make this _over_ you let me know."



"You'd be surprised what a rebellion might be able to do. Granted those do get messy, but most of the time there is a good reason for one." Ulysesn rubs the scar on his jawline



EvilMoogle said:


> The group opens the door to Franky's office and finds ((*drumroll*)) it's devoid of life.
> 
> It may occur to some that other than the guards they haven't seen anyone in the building since their escape, no servants or assistants or couriers or the like, almost as if something ate them all (or ushered them to flee when the prison break began in earnest).


"You ever get that feeling you shouldn't be in a certain place? I think that is one of these times."


----------



## Muk (Jun 10, 2013)

"Check the room, there may be some hidden doors that allows them to escape or something," Raven wants to catch Franky.

Search:
1d20+4
13+4 = 17

Otherwise she'll take her time to search the entire room, inch by inch. (take 20)


----------



## soulnova (Jun 11, 2013)

Tassara enters the room, her sharp observational skills being of use. 

Perception
Link removed
1d20+12 → [15,12] = (27)


----------



## kluang (Jun 11, 2013)

"This is anti climatic. "


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

"Well if everyone is going to search I may as well."

Ulysesn searches around the room ((are there windows?)) and looks outside.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2013)

"Oh hush, all of you. How can you be disappointed? Now we can take what we want without confronting anyone!"

Troyce will look closely at the front of the safe before trying to pick anything.

Perception
1d20+6
17+6=23

Knowledge (Engineering)
1d20+7
5+7=12


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 11, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Check the room, there may be some hidden doors that  allows them to escape or something," Raven wants to catch Franky.
> 
> Search:
> 1d20+4
> ...





soulnova said:


> Tassara enters the room, her sharp observational skills being of use.
> 
> Perception
> Link removed
> 1d20+12 → [15,12] = (27)





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well if everyone is going to search I may as well."
> 
> Ulysesn searches around the room ((are there windows?)) and looks outside.


You locate a large door at the front of the room from which someone could exit the room 

There are no secret passages or tunnels to escape, other than the concealed safe Troyce found it appears to be a typical office.

Raven might note that it doesn't look like anything was particularly changed from when she was here earlier, there's a fair chance that Franky didn't even come back here.

There is a window facing out the back of the mayor's office, nothing exciting is going on outside from this perspective though.



Crossbow said:


> Troyce will look closely at the front of the safe before trying to pick anything.
> 
> Perception
> 1d20+6
> ...



It appears to be safe as best Troyce can tell.


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2013)

Weary of another guardsmen attack, Raven will circle around the major's house to see if from the other 4 directions any sort of guardsmen are gathering.

Maybe the mayor went to the barracks.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2013)

Troyce starts cracking/picking the lock, whichever verb is better suited.

Disable Device
1d20+9
6+9=15


----------



## kluang (Jun 11, 2013)

Zozaria reads the various paperwork and documents and he focus on the seals and stamps

(Does government seal falls under Nobility?)

Knowledge (Nobility)

Roll(1d20)+8:
20,+8
Total:28


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 11, 2013)

Muk said:


> Weary of another guardsmen attack, Raven will circle around the major's house to see if from the other 4 directions any sort of guardsmen are gathering.
> 
> Maybe the mayor went to the barracks.


Out the front window Raven sees a group of people gathering.  There's only a handful of guards (4-5 it's tough to count with everyone moving around), they seem to be organizing a few dozen people into some sort of ramshackle militia.

They're not very organized yet.



Crossbow said:


> Troyce starts cracking/picking the lock, whichever verb is better suited.
> 
> Disable Device
> 1d20+9
> 6+9=15


Troyce isn't able to crack the lock.  (You can roll again or you can simply "take 20" if you don't mind spending a few minutes working on it).




kluang said:


> Zozaria reads the various paperwork and documents and he focus on the seals and stamps
> 
> (Does government seal falls under Nobility?)
> 
> ...


((Yes, recognizing official seals is knowledge: nobility))

Zozaria recognizes most of the seals on the trade documentation.  Most of them are various local noble houses sponsoring trade agreements with the city and the various mining communities in the area.  A few are more remote locations or more complicated stipulations on production.

Nothing strikes Zozaria as out of place.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2013)

Troyce just tries again. Lockpicking is an art of trial and error, after all.

Disable Device
17+9=26


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2013)

"Anyone find the official seals for this town, yet? Maybe we can write out a document pardoning our misdeeds. Another militia is forming outside there," Raven says pointing towards the newly formed militia.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 11, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao purses his lips, sighing _again_.  "I would recommend we fabricate a permit of passage and simply leave with all incurred losses.  This is not going to end well at this rate.  Meeting the mayor head on may not be in our best interest..."  He hands the dwarf back the second vial, taking the last between nimble fingers gingerly.  "The first cures light wounds." He pauses, squinting as he lifted his glasses up to get a better look at the next.  "The second is used to...inflict significant, but _not _life threatening damage to the imbiber.  It's potential use baffles me."  He hands Valdun back the last potion.  "If you do not see any use for any, I'll see to it the draught is put to proper use.  He did die by my hand."



Valdun keeps onto the third potion for confiscation, the other 2 Hayao can take if he's interested.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2013)

"Cripes, how many people have to repeat my idea before some actually acts on it? I'd do it, but I'm in the middle of something."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 11, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce just tries again. Lockpicking is an art of trial and error, after all.
> 
> Disable Device
> 17+9=26


This time the safe clicks open, it has a small amount of currency (144pp, 540gp, 523sp) and 20 1lb bars of platinum (500gp value each).



Muk said:


> "Anyone find the official seals for this town, yet?  Maybe we can write out a document pardoning our misdeeds. Another  militia is forming outside there," Raven says pointing towards the newly  formed militia.



((Didn't know you were looking for this stuff, yeah the desk has a seal of office.  Anyone with Linguistics skill ranks can attempt to forge a document.))


----------



## Vergil (Jun 11, 2013)

"We can take 'em. Wish I'd prepared a few more offensive spells though. Shit, I thought I'd just be chillin out and sprawled out all day. If we can get the mayor then I reckon we could 'convince him'. Still if we attack now before they get barricades and what not up then we stand a much better chance. Anyone up for another fight?" Duncan grins.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 11, 2013)

Hayao pinches the bridge of his nose, glancing at Troyce, then at the rest of them. "I'm much too old for this. If you fight, I am not sure I can follow."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 11, 2013)

"I have few healings left, I recommend we leave..." Tassara is not sure if they could survive another battle like the previous one.


"Wait!!... I have... I have *29 flasks of oil *here!!" she shows one of her backpacks, "Can you make us of them? I'm not a good thrower."  ((   who has a little light?))


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> This time the safe clicks open, it has a small amount of currency (144pp, 540gp, 523sp) and 20 1lb bars of platinum (500gp value each).
> 
> 
> 
> ((Didn't know you were looking for this stuff, yeah the desk has a seal of office.  Anyone with Linguistics skill ranks can attempt to forge a document.))



Raven will forge a paper saying something along the lines of "A full Pardon is granted to the entire group holding this paper."

((She spend skill points in language common ))

Then she'll use some hot wax and put the town seal on it and sign it with "by the order of the mayor and town council."

"Hey Duncan, take a look at this piece of paper. Think we can get passed them with it?"

Raven will show her forgery to anyone who she thinks has an inkling of smarts in dealing with documents.

"We best keep the seal with us until we solve this crisis."


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2013)

"Frig, nobody need to fight anyone, okay? We just need to forge some documents and we're scott free." Troyce starts putting the platinum bars in his pack. For sharing later.


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2013)

"Well if you think you can do a better document, then do so in a hurry. We don't have much time before they start breaking down the front door!" Raven points at the militia waiting outside.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Anyone find the official seals for this town, yet? Maybe we can write out a document pardoning our misdeeds. Another militia is forming outside there," Raven says pointing towards the newly formed militia.


"That's not very good we have to find some way to dissuade those people."


Crossbow said:


> "Frig, nobody need to fight anyone, okay? We just need to forge some documents and we're scott free." Troyce starts putting the platinum bars in his pack. For sharing later.


"A bar of platinum? That could work maybe we can throw it one out the window and instead of dealing with them they will go after it maybe? Hmm, though it is a bar of platinum."


----------



## kluang (Jun 11, 2013)

"Unless the mayor promise them something. Like a bar of platinum for our head. Keep your weapon close."


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2013)

"We have 20 bars here, I doubt the major promises a bar per head. We can probably buy the militia out with a bar or two."

Raven will scan through the documents in the mayor's office. Especially those concerning paying the guardsmen. She's hoping to find some sort of dirt on the mayor for maybe being too greedy and not paying his guardsmen properly.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 11, 2013)

Tassara will help Raven to look through the office of incriminating stuff. "Let me get a look at that too"


Perception
Link removed
1d20+12 → [15,12] = (27)


----------



## kluang (Jun 11, 2013)

Zozaria sorted out the papers and document pertaining the city's seal.

Knowledge (Nobility)

Roll(1d20)+8:
13,+8
Total:21


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Muk said:


> "We have 20 bars here, I doubt the major promises a bar per head. We can probably buy the militia out with a bar or two."
> 
> Raven will scan through the documents in the mayor's office. Especially those concerning paying the guardsmen. She's hoping to find some sort of dirt on the mayor for maybe being too greedy and not paying his guardsmen properly.



"Though I doubt the guards would let us get a word in, any ideas? Best I have is throw 2 bars of platinum out the window.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2013)

"Oh, perhaps I could disguise myself as a guard. hen they'd have to listen to me, right?"


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2013)

"We have enough parade armor with us that you can pose as a guardsman and bring the militia the papers. Don't bring it to the guardsmen, they might blow the cover," Raven says.

After forging the papers (with revision if necessary) she'll hand them over to Troyce to let him try persuade the militia to give up on their pursuit.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 11, 2013)

How long are you spending looking at documents?  It'll take hours to read everything.


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2013)

Raven will only scan the titles and maybe subtitles looking for anything that has 'guardsmen' or similiar on them. So not much time (not taking 20)

search:
1d20+4
20+4 = 24

but the dice god are with me


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

"I suggest hurrying up before they get any idea's like torching the place."
Ulysesn will keep an eye on the militia from the window


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 11, 2013)

Beatrix reclined against the wall of the office with her arms folded over her chest. "If you let me talk for the group we might fair a little better," she smiled. "Paladin can't lie and all."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 11, 2013)

"It'd be advisable that you change into the guard parade armor now, and get ready to go forth with the forged document.  The longer we delay, the worse this situation will get."  Hayao inspects the two vials Valdun allows him for a moment, then pockets them in the folds of his kimono.  "Perhaps someone should go with you in case things go poorly?  I would suggest myself."  He looks to Raven.  "All that's left is to use that document, I suppose, and hope for the best."  Then the samurai shrugs, swapping armor if everyone is in agreement.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 11, 2013)

"I agree there's not much we can do now" she says in worry. 

If the party is ready to go outside to either talk or fight, Tassara will be cast Bless before they open the door.  She will hope they will want to talk....


----------



## soulnova (Jun 11, 2013)

Tassara will make a white flag with a table cloth and approach carefully one of the windows were the people are gathering. "Night Watchman, give me strength and allow me to dream once more" she casts *Bless* and *Touch of Good* on Beatrix and her.  "Oh and..." she *hands the backpack with the 29 vials to Troyce*. Just in case they shoot something flaming at me... I wouldn't want to burst. Immolation is not The Coddler's thing"

She opens the window slightly and waves the improvised white flag. "We wish to parley!" 

Once she's sure they are not shooting at her, she will show her empty hands and start talking. (if they throw something at her, she will attempt to duck and cover)

"People of Etiawhtaes, lend me your ears!" this might help them remember that last night she actively looked to save their _things_ from being burned. "Yesterday a tent exploded and caused great commotion among us. We do not know how that happened ((she actually doesn't know HOW)) but we believed we could be of assistance to the Mayor with relevant information about the owner of the tent because some of us have met him. The guards came looking for us and *we gladly complied*. We would offer him whatever information he required as he even brought the innkeeper and his staff that had nothing to do with it!"

"At the arrival at the Mayor's house, we were stripped of our belongings and taken to a dungeon like common criminals without a word or trial. The owner of the tent had been terribly beaten and slashed, giving our descriptions as the only way he had to make them stop their torture."


"Once we were on the cell they called out the Innkeeper, to **talk** to him like they did with the gnome" she lets this sink in for a second. "I *cannot* stand for such injustice as the torture of innocents! We would not let that happen! Has this town become an ally to suffering and horror? Have the *Fellows of Terror** taken hold among you to accept such things!?

(( The guys from the Church of the Sleepless Nights))

People of Etiawhtaes, we do not wish to fight you! Yesterday, I tried my best to keep you all safe! We could have been long gone, but we wished do the right thing and help the Mayor... and this is how he repays! How long until you get on the Mayor's bad side and see yourself into this very same dungeon? Why waste your life against someone that dared to say *NO* to injustice!? 

People of Etiawhtaes, what say you!?"

Diplomacy
Link removed
1d20+11 → [18,11] = (29)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 11, 2013)

Muk said:


> Raven will only scan the titles and maybe subtitles looking for anything that has 'guardsmen' or similiar on them. So not much time (not taking 20)
> 
> search:
> 1d20+4
> ...


None of the titles of the documents reference guards at all.  Occasionally a document would reference guards in the context of escorting trade goods (who's responsible for guarding what where, how many guards should be present, etc).

None reference the town guard though, perhaps Franky didn't deal with them?




soulnova said:


> "People of Etiawhtaes, what say you!?"
> 
> Diplomacy
> Link removed
> 1d20+11 → [18,11] = (29)



When Tassara first steps out there's a mild panic amongst the organizing group however the guards bark orders and maintain a slender thread of control over the hodgepodge group of defenders, some of whom look like they want to flee at the sight of Tassara, some look like they're half a step away from ignoring the guards and charging.

The guards, for their part, keep their weapons high but allow Tassara to say her part.  As she speaks murmurs of discontent come up from the civilians.  Some are still quite angry and sound like they don't care who is punished as long as someone is though more and more of them sound very conflicted voicing their discontent openly.

After a moment a man steps forward from the back of the crowd, he's dressed in plush robes and is obviously a man of import.  He motions for the crowd to quiet and most of the discontent dies down.  "People, calm, this day does not need a riot on top of everything else."  His voice is strong and carries well through the courtyard.

"The good woman spins a good story but she leaves out many details.  This morning while most of you yet slept the protectors of the town were hard at work searching for a cause for the explosion that caused so much injury and loss for us all."  He gestures around the town that still shows dramatic disrepair from from last night's events.

"Your good protectors quickly located the source of the explosion and found that the owner of the shop yet slept at the edge of town.  They brought him in for questioning.  He was adamant that his shop could not have caused the event despite all evidence showing that it did.  Eventually, together, we put together an odd series of events.  A pair of customers that threatened to destroy his shop - and themselves along with it - over the life of a brownie.  They reached an amicable resolution but still the incident stood out."

"Later a pair of customers lured him from his tent just moments before the explosion.  A fortunate coincidence perhaps but still worth investigating."  The mayor lowers his head as if in thought and quiets a bit, "imagine our surprise when both pairs were found together in the inn conspiring with the innkeeper."

"And so your good guardsmen brought them in for questioning so that we might find if this is unfortunate coincidence or if it were part of some deeper conspiracy, one that resulted in so much loss last night."

"And of course the last thing she leaves out, that when the guards opened the cell to begin the questioning, they were brutally attacked.  And nearly a score of your good guardsmen were cut down without so much as a word."  He casts a steely glare at Tassara, "so my good cleric, what do you say about cutting down defenders of the law in cold blood?  What do you say to the wives who are now widows?  What do you say to the children who are now fatherless?  If you truly seek justice in this matter surrender yourselves now, I can assure you you will be treated as humanely so long as you cooperate and that your execution will be swift and painless."

After the man finishes speaking the crowd still seems conflicted but a fair number of the militia members have a look of anger on their faces.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





EvilMoogle said:


> When Tassara first steps out there's a mild panic amongst the organizing group however the guards bark orders and maintain a slender thread of control over the hodgepodge group of defenders, some of whom look like they want to flee at the sight of Tassara, some look like they're half a step away from ignoring the guards and charging.
> 
> The guards, for their part, keep their weapons high but allow Tassara to say her part.  As she speaks murmurs of discontent come up from the civilians.  Some are still quite angry and sound like they don't care who is punished as long as someone is though more and more of them sound very conflicted voicing their discontent openly.
> 
> ...





Ulysesn talks to the party
"I'm assuming that's the mayor, I doubt he's the type to actually talk. However... I'm rather curious why he has 20 platinum bars in that safe. Perhaps we should ask?"
Ulysesn coughs
"As for that cell "attack" I assume he's talking about me again...  I did keep the bartender from getting the crap whipped out of him like the gnome."
Ulysesn looks towards the bartender
"Surely you have some kind of thoughts on this? They would probably listen to you more than us."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 11, 2013)

"If only some were 'responsible' as you say... why bring and imprison all of us!?"


Tears start rolling down her cheeks. "_It wasn't only a Brownie!_ I know nothing of what happened beforehand in the tent. After the explosion I was led to the dying bodies of a dozen pixies. I held them in my arms as I tried to save them. They have been drained entirely of their life force! Eight of them died. Four survived and fled back to their families" she dries her tears, the experience still is fresh in her mind. Fresher than any other of the events last night.

"We wished to speak with you about it, to make a stop of such practices. To tell you that innocents were being imprisoned under the farce of the law, only to make money... that they paid with their lives because no one would do something about it sooner!  If any of you would have been in the same position, be assured *we would have gone to the same lengths to save any of you*!" she addresses the crowd. "I guess, it was our fault to think that anyone who allowed the *enslavement of the weaker* would heed to the cause of Good" she points at the Mayor.

"My heart weeps for the widowers and their children. But to them I tell them the following: THIS... all this was the fault of the Mayor." she looks right at him "You were a fool to expect that everyone would just look down and take your torture...and because of that, people died under your orders"

"People of Etiawhtaes, be safe! We have no quarrel with you. We wish you no harm. Do not throw your life away. I beg of you. Much life has been lost today. Do not add into that! Let us leave."


----------



## kluang (Jun 11, 2013)

"She's good." whisper Zozaria


----------



## Vergil (Jun 11, 2013)

"Folk want blood mate. A bunch of guards are dead and like it or not, we're responsible. Put in their shoes I'd be after blood too. I'm up for trying to leg it out of here and fight if we have to. We've made our bed and now we gotta sleep in it." 

Duncan asks Pericles to try and find a back door or someplace to make a hasty exit.

Pericles Perception
1d20+10
11+10 = 21

"If my bird can't find another exit then we can try to run otherwise we're gonna have to fight. We just have te be prepared for the fact that we'll be killing an entire village and will screw up our heads....I really don't want te...but it's us or them...unless we're willing te spend some time in prison."

Duncan sighs.

"Pin it on me. If ye guys say that I'm responsible then they'll leave us alone. I'd rather that than a bunch of dead villagers."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2013)

"Excellent idea!" Drell says, clapping his hands together and smiling warmly. "Glad we've all managed to reach an agreement. It was all Duncan's fault, we were nothing more than terrified witnesses to his horrible deeds, etcetera, etcetera. That should wrap everything up nicely."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Folk want blood mate. A bunch of guards are dead and like it or not, we're responsible. Put in their shoes I'd be after blood too. I'm up for trying to leg it out of here and fight if we have to. We've made our bed and now we gotta sleep in it."
> 
> Duncan asks Pericles to try and find a back door or someplace to make a hasty exit.
> 
> ...


Ulysesn smacks Duncan on the head
"What are you stupid? We still have options even if they want blood. Remember the well of souls? How would they react if we told them that we can let them see their loved ones again for a bit? 
Or if we reveal that there is all this platinum in here. 
And if anyone is being blamed here its me not you, got that?"
Ulysesn turns to Tassara 
"Action's convince not words in these kinds of matters especially lead by a man that can twist words, we have to throw him for a loop."
Ulysesn takes a bar from Troyce's bag without asking and hands a platinum bar to Tassara
"I know you of all people can do it somehow."


Nicodemus said:


> "Excellent idea!" Drell says, clapping his hands together and smiling warmly. "Glad we've all managed to reach an agreement. It was all Duncan's fault, we were nothing more than terrified witnesses to his horrible deeds, etcetera, etcetera. That should wrap everything up nicely."



"I hope that is sarcasm wizard else I'll have to poke holes in that logic."


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2013)

Troyce puts a hand on Duncan's shoulder. "Duncan, please. If _anyone's _taking the blame here, it should be Ulyssen or Zozorya or something"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2013)

"That idea works as well," Drell says, pointing at Troyce. "After all, it was their determination to do "the right thing" that put us all in this mess. Because they didn't agree with certain business practices they caused hundreds of golds worth of damage to a city, murdered innocent guardsmen, and I'm pretty sure Ulyssesn here has been talking about full on revolution?"

"We've blown this whole thing way out of proportion. None of it should've happened, all of it did, and right now our concern should be getting out of here alive without escalating the whole thing even further. Maybe not all of us out alive, but most of us, at least."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "That idea works as well," Drell says, pointing at Troyce. "After all, it was their determination to do "the right thing" that put us all in this mess. Because they didn't agree with certain business practices they caused hundreds of golds worth of damage to a city, murdered innocent guardsmen, and I'm pretty sure Ulyssesn here has been talking about full on revolution?"
> 
> "We've blown this whole thing way out of proportion. None of it should've happened, all of it did, and right now our concern should be getting out of here alive without escalating the whole thing even further. Maybe not all of us out alive, but most of us, at least."



"I was hoping you were being sarcastic. Do you remember what happened just a few moments ago? You don't remember helping kill some guards do you? 
All of us did you got that, we are all involved. 
Even the bartender helped. 

This isn't something we should even be able to get out of in that way nor is what is desired. We have to go to the monk to meet Malcabeth it's too important to die so easily for."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2013)

"I don't care about a few damn guardsmen," Drell said, rolling his eyes. "They got in our way, they wouldn't back down, so we made them. That's how the world works. What I don't understand, what baffles me to no end, is how the man who nearly destroyed a town over the lives of a few fey, the man who screamed that he was motivated by good, and that he couldn't sit by and let evil happen...that that man decided to murder guards because they were in his way. _That's_ what confuses me. _That's_ why I think it would be better for all of us to leave you behind - because you are the type of person who hides his true intentions behind speeches and justifications, and I don't believe there's anyone in the world more dangerous."

He motions outside. "The gnome, the alchemist? Do you honestly believe he thinks himself a bad person? He was hurting those pixies, that brownie, but to support himself. Maybe he has a wife, children, a sick parent that he needs money for. Maybe those pixies had wronged him in some way, and draining the life from them was a just, if cruel, punishment. But that doesn't matter to you. All that matters to you is that you do what you want, when you want, and everyone still considers you a hero."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 11, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks towards the bartender
> "Surely you have some kind of thoughts on this? They would probably listen to you more than us."


The bartender gives a halfhearted shrug, "it's no secret that the mayor and I don't see eye to eye on everything.  Me going out there's likely to remind folk of that.  If you're trying to provoke a riot I might pull some people to this side.  Riots are bloody things though."



soulnova said:


> "People of Etiawhtaes, be safe! We have no quarrel with you. We wish you  no harm. Do not throw your life away. I beg of you. Much life has been  lost today. Do not add into that! Let us leave."


There's more grumbling amongst the militia.  The mayor raises his hands to quiet it again somewhat less successfully.  "There has been too much killing today.  But tell me good cleric in bloodstained robes why flee if you are innocent?  If you truly want to avoid bloodshed why threaten the people of this town?  Why try to flee from your crimes?  If you want an end to the killing lay down your arms and surrender."

The people seems conflicted to Tassara, some seem to be on her side of things, some back the mayor, and others just seem confused.



Vergil said:


> Duncan asks Pericles to try and find a back door or someplace to make a hasty exit.
> 
> Pericles Perception
> 1d20+10
> 11+10 = 21


There's a back door that leads to a garden area.  At least at the moment all the action seems to be taking place out front so it would probably be possible to escape this way, though communicating this message to Tassara might be interesting.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "I don't care about a few damn guardsmen," Drell said, rolling his eyes. "They got in our way, they wouldn't back down, so we made them. That's how the world works. What I don't understand, what baffles me to no end, is how the man who nearly destroyed a town over the lives of a few fey, the man who screamed that he was motivated by good, and that he couldn't sit by and let evil happen...that that man decided to murder guards because they were in his way. _That's_ what confuses me. _That's_ why I think it would be better for all of us to leave you behind - because you are the type of person who hides his true intentions behind speeches and justifications, and I don't believe there's anyone in the world more dangerous."
> 
> He motions outside. "The gnome, the alchemist? Do you honestly believe he thinks himself a bad person? He was hurting those pixies, that brownie, but to support himself. Maybe he has a wife, children, a sick parent that he needs money for. Maybe those pixies had wronged him in some way, and draining the life from them was a just, if cruel, punishment. But that doesn't matter to you. All that matters to you is that you do what you want, when you want, and everyone still considers you a hero."


"... Maybe you are right to a great degree I haven't been thinking about my actions all that well, one would say it's a flawed trait of mine. Like when I shot that miner in the leg to stop a barfight."
Ulysesn rubs his scar for a bit and sighs
"My true intentions you say? Truth is I don't have much of any to go on, I'm not like Tassara who has something to follow or like Troyce who is motivated by greed or you. I suppose I've been hypocritical somewhat here and there because of that."
Ulysesn shakes his head
"But I'm not about to give up on life just because I made a few wrong choices in the pursuit of things for the greater good just because they went wrong and I'm not going to let the blame fall on me when I didn't plan to kill a single person or do you not remember me not struggling when the guards took me or when I spared a vicious trog's life?"


"Though if you don't think there is anything else in the world more dangerous it would probably be a good idea to keep me around with the 2nd most dangerous thing in the world needs slaying."

He says jokingly referring to the magebane

"As for the gnome I know what was happening he was harvesting them for profit in a cruel way. No family he has can make up for that. The were even starting to try rescuing their own from him and now aren't all that friendly with gnomes now. 

Nothing those pixies could have done deserved what was happening to them, or would you like to imagine your magic being stripped of your body and being hollowed out for days at a time for profit Drell?
Granted I didn't know that until after the fact.
And Drell, they don't care if you didn't care about the people you killed."


EvilMoogle said:


> The bartender gives a halfhearted shrug, "it's no secret that the mayor and I don't see eye to eye on everything.  Me going out there's likely to remind folk of that.  If you're trying to provoke a riot I might pull some people to this side.  Riots are bloody things though."



"It'll be better than what happens if we fight them, just be prepared to do it if Tassara isn't successful."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 11, 2013)

Duncan points to Tassara with copper wire in hand and casts *Message*

"Tassy, there's a back door leading to the garden if ye want te leg it. We'll keep things prepared for an escape if negotiations break down. I hope these people see we're no the bad guys here."

After Duncan relays the message he asks Pericles to take a look outside the backdoor himself and look for the best possible escape route.

Pericles Perception: (for future reference)
1d20+10
17+10 = 27


----------



## soulnova (Jun 12, 2013)

> There's more grumbling amongst the militia. The mayor raises his hands to quiet it again somewhat less successfully. "There has been too much killing today. But tell me good cleric in bloodstained robes why flee if you are innocent? If you truly want to avoid bloodshed why threaten the people of this town? Why try to flee from your crimes? If you want an end to the killing lay down your arms and surrender."



"I have never threaten the people of Etiawhtaes! I have only looked for their safety. We wish to leave because we see no justice in front of us-" she opens her arm in his direction "We flee because the cause of Good is not welcomed under your little reign and we understand it would only provoke more disturbs among the citizens of Etiawhtaes. *For that, we must leave... to protect the same people you are trying to get killed by trying to stopping us*. Because we decided we wouldn't let the Innkeeper get tortured. Because we decided to defend our lives and the other innocents with us.  Is your ego so big that you rather see your own people die and suffer instead of letting us walk out?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 12, 2013)

The mayor says sadly, "is your sense of justice so weak that you would kill these innocents to flee from your other crimes?"  He seems about to continue when one of the crowd interrupts throwing a rock at Tassara, it bounces off the wall next to her with a loud crack.

The nearest guard shouts at the man to stand down however he's quickly interrupted by a club-wielding man cracking the crossbow out of the guard's hand, "what are you going to take us in for _questioning_ next?"  In a moment the group starts to deteriorate into a melee.  The mayor and the guards are absorbed, trying to calm the situation however it seems to be spiraling out of control.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The mayor says sadly, "is your sense of justice so weak that you would kill these innocents to flee from your other crimes?"  He seems about to continue when one of the crowd interrupts throwing a rock at Tassara, it bounces off the wall next to her with a loud crack.
> 
> The nearest guard shouts at the man to stand down however he's quickly interrupted by a club-wielding man cracking the crossbow out of the guard's hand, "what are you going to take us in for _questioning_ next?"  In a moment the group starts to deteriorate into a melee.  The mayor and the guards are absorbed, trying to calm the situation however it seems to be spiraling out of control.



"Looks like a riot is starting anyway.
Time to get going, are you coming with us... I really should have asked your name by now bartender?"
Ulysesn speaks to the bartender and gets ready to run with the group in the escape route Duncan found


----------



## Muk (Jun 12, 2013)

Raven will stand behind Tassandra and look at the riot. She'll approach the riot and stay at its edge and look for the mayor. If she sees him and finds an opportunity (actively finds an opportunity) she'll grapple him and fetch him out the mob and bring him to her side and put him down.

Melee touch
1d20+9
13+9 = 22

Grapple Check
1d20+9
12+9 = 21


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 12, 2013)

"Sweet, a riot! Come on everyone, let's move out and never look back." says Troyce.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 12, 2013)

(( Muk, Tassara was speaking from inside the house from a window, we are still all in the house. ))

Tassara does duck  behind the window and as soon as the riot starts she turns to the rest.


"Ugh... I guess that's our cue to leave. Go go go..." she closes the window and starts her way to the back door. "Oh no, Raven, don't! Let's go. LETS GO" she's not as strong as her but she will attempt to pull her arm away from the commotion.   "You saved us just now, but I don't have the strength to stop you to save you!"

Kathy seems nervous for the ruckus outside.


----------



## Muk (Jun 12, 2013)

"Escaping the law now, will just bite us in the back later. Might as well resolve this issue now," Raven says and heads down to fetch the mayor. With the mayor not having his guards in the back negotiation should be far more favorable.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2013)

"Yeah, we're getting out of here," Drell says, booking it for the exit Duncan found. If anyone attempts to follow the party, he'll cast Grease or Glitterdust in an attempt to slow them down. "Let's go, the last thing we need to do is get ourselves more involved than we already are."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 12, 2013)

Hayao's eyes widen, and he swiftly makes his way to the garden exit, asking the bartender for directions to the stables so that he might recover his steed.  "And yes, your name as well.  Your swordplay was courageous."  The usually calm elf seems exceptionally anxious at this point...


----------



## soulnova (Jun 12, 2013)

And there she goes outside the house. "It won't resolve anything! Don't do it! WE ARE LEAVING!"

"RAVEN!" she watches her get into the crowd.

Kathy pushes against Tassara and waves her tail waiting for her. 

"Heel" she orders Kathy and follows the rest of the party through the back door, tears on her eyes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2013)

"Dammit Raven we are leaving not going after the damn mayor!"
Ulysesn follows the rest of the group
"Hopefully she doesn't blame us considering she just saved our butts... Do you guys think we should wait for her at the monk's place before going?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 12, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Looks like a riot is starting anyway.
> Time to get going, are you coming with us... I really should have asked your name by now bartender?"
> Ulysesn speaks to the bartender and gets ready to run with the group in the escape route Duncan found



The bartender grunts an acknowledgement, "I'll suppose I have to see what I can do.  Get Makenna out of here, fool girl has had enough trouble for one life already, she should find some peace somewhere."  He heads out into the chaos shouting for the "damn idiots" to calm down.

*@Raven: *The mayor already sports a bloodied face apparently from getting too close to the action, the core of guards form a protective barrier around him discouraging any of the rioters that try to get close.  Between him and the manor is a wild chaotic melee.  Most of the people fighting show no skill whatsoever but there are a lot of them and there are no clearly defined lines of friend or foe, trying to push through it might hurt a bit.

*@Not Raven:* Everyone makes their way out of the manor through the back door.  The fighting out front is ample distraction to evade the area.  Word of the fighting has already reached the city by the time the group gets there, the merchants are packing up what remains of their stores and fleeing while residents of the city not involved in the fighting are barricading their homes and getting as much off the streets as they can.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The bartender grunts an acknowledgement, "I'll suppose I have to see what I can do.  Get Makenna out of here, fool girl has had enough trouble for one life already, she should find some peace somewhere."  He heads out into the chaos shouting for the "damn idiots" to calm down.


"Gotcha barkeep, you are with me until we meet Zakur okay?"
He says to Makenna



> *@Not Raven:* Everyone makes their way out of the manor through the back door.  The fighting out front is ample distraction to evade the area.  Word of the fighting has already reached the city by the time the group gets there, the merchants are packing up what remains of their stores and fleeing while residents of the city not involved in the fighting are barricading their homes and getting as much off the streets as they can.


"I really rather not leave Raven back there after she went to the trouble of saving us; Duncan can you get your owl to keep an eye on her?"


----------



## Muk (Jun 12, 2013)

Raven will adjust her attitude to match the rioting mob and shout with them and insult the Mayor. Then she'll pick up rocks and toss them at the mayor for non lethal damage, keeping the mob between her and the major.

Initiative:
1d20+1
3+1 = 4

Throw Rock:

*Spoiler*: __ 




r1
1d20+6
20+6 = 26

r2
1d20+6
11+6 = 17

r3
1d20+6
11+6 = 17

r4
1d20+6
5+6 = 11

r5
1d20+6
14+6 = 20

crit confirm:
1d20+6
19+6 = 25






*Spoiler*: _non lethal damage_ 




r1
1d4+5
3+5 = 8

r2
1d4+5
3+5 = 8

r3
1d4+5
2+5 = 7

r4
1d4+5
2+5 = 7

r5
1d4+5
4+5 = 9

crit:
1d4+5
4+5 = 9


----------



## soulnova (Jun 12, 2013)

Tassara feels awful. Why would she do this? They had their way out!

She stays silent for most of the time. If someone decides to go back for Raven, she will cast Bull Strength and Touch of Good on them. She's not that good on Melee.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 12, 2013)

"My vote is for leaving her behind. She knows where the Well is, she can catch up when she's ready."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 12, 2013)

*@Raven:* 
Raven's first rock sails true clipping the mayor on the side of the head.  The mayor staggers back and the guards tighten their cover around him.  One of the guards shouts "protect the mayor, rally Etiawhtaes!"

At the same time one of the rioters see Raven entering the fray and charge her with a club, she rolls from the clumsy blow but still manages a little damage (-3hp).  ((Raven's threatened now, at least technically, keep throwing rocks?))

The bartender curses as he exits the manor and shouts out, "bloody idiots what are you fighting each other for?"  Not many seem to pay attention to him though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 12, 2013)

"If she's going to keep making choices for herself and running off to do whatever she wants, we've got no obligation to stay here and help her with it. I say we leave town, we've got more important work to do anyway," said Beatrix. 

"We should have been gone a long time ago."


----------



## Muk (Jun 12, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> *@Raven:*
> Raven's first rock sails true clipping the mayor on the side of the head.  The mayor staggers back and the guards tighten their cover around him.  One of the guards shouts "protect the mayor, rally Etiawhtaes!"
> 
> At the same time one of the rioters see Raven entering the fray and charge her with a club, she rolls from the clumsy blow but still manages a little damage (-3hp).  ((Raven's threatened now, at least technically, keep throwing rocks?))
> ...



She'll step out of the rioters threatening melee range and keep throwing at the mayor. (kiting)


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2013)

"I agree," Drell says, "this is completely ridiculous. She had her chance to escape, and she chose not to. So now she can face the consequences of that choice. I refuse to be delayed _again_ because someone made a stupid decision."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 12, 2013)

"Also this riot is a perfect distraction," Beatrix said as she ducked under one of the windows. "It seems like we've been in this place forever," said Beatrix.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 12, 2013)

"She did help us..."  Kaylee thinks for a moment.  The tip of her index finger tapping gently against her lip before she smiles a bit.  "I can't exactly help her but maybe I can settle things down."

Going to the window before leaving the manor, Kaylee casts *obscuring mist* on the 'riot'.  She will follow Hayo to the stable to retrieve her mule and cart.  Along with her stuff.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 12, 2013)

Duncan looks round at Raven going apeshit (before obscuring mist) 

Duncan casts Evil Eye (-2 saving throw) and then casts Command, lightly tapping her with his scimitar 

"Raven - Flee!"

Init:

1d20+5
15+5 = 20

Attack roll:
1d20+5
16+5 = 21

(not posting dmg as it's a light tap just to cast the spell - stupid touch attack)


----------



## kluang (Jun 12, 2013)

A Zanarkand never leave his team behind." and he joins Raven

Initiative

Roll(1d20)+1:
12,+1
Total:13

Attack


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+3:
19,+3
Total:22

Roll(1d20)+3:
12,+3
Total:15

Roll(1d20)+3:
10,+3
Total:13

Roll(1d20)+3:
2,+3
Total:5

Roll(1d20)+3:
4,+3
Total:7 




Damage unarmed


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d3)+2:
2,+2
Total:4

Roll(1d3)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Roll(1d3)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Roll(1d3)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Roll(1d3)+2:
1,+2
Total:3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 12, 2013)

"My hands are washed of the situation," Beatrix said rubbing her hands together. 

She followed the group out to the stables in preparation to leave the city.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 12, 2013)

((... Okay...))
*Round 2:*
Vergil gives Raven the stink-eye as she works her way through the crowd.  Zozaria charges forward and gives one of the rioting people a hard right knocking the man to the floor.

Raven steps back and takes aim with another rock, however it deflects harmless off one of the shields of the tightly packed guards.  The mayor shouts out, "form ranks, drive them back!"  However the rioting mob being made of untrained and untested citizens it has little effect.

The rioting people step forward more noticing the commotion from the mayor's house.  One takes a swing at Zozaria but misses.  Two approach Raven starting to flank her, though neither of their untrained attacks connect.

The bartender lets out an audible sigh and tries again, "fighting in the streets like this won't solve anything!"  The people are still not terribly swayed.

*Round 3:
*Duncan issues his command to Raven (it's a ranged spell, you actually can't deliver it through your sword).

Raven: Will save:
1d20+7
2+7 = 9

Zozaria delivers a quick combination to his newest opponent also dropping him to the ground with skillful blows.  Raven turns and runs back into the mansion enscrolled by Duncan's magic.

The two opponents that were fighting Raven move to Zozaria attempting to strike at him but their clumsy attacks fail to connect.

Just then the assistant Mayor comes in leading the rest of the city's guards, they shout for everyone to stand down as they load bolts into their crossbows.

The bartender grumbles and calls out, "follow me, fighting in the streets will just get us all killed, we can circle around!"  A few of the rioters see some sense in this and start moving towards the bartender.

((We'll pause here to see if anyone's changed their mind?))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2013)

"I'd like to see how this turns out and help, too bad I can't do that without probably being executed or imprisoned."
Ulysesn starts to make his way out of town with the rest of the group
"Hopefully Raven doesn't hold it against us and catches up. But then again common sense seems scarce these days."


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2013)

"Oi, Duncan, if you are going to interfere, interfere with the mayor, not me!" Raven yells at Duncan.

She'll go back to kiting the mayor with some rock throwing.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 13, 2013)

Forgot to add this with my last post.  Tactical map of the current situation (Raven and Duncan are in the mansion, "May" is the mayor, "Bar" is the bartender, "A-M" is the Mayor's assistant and all the Xs are random civilians who's allegiance can't be seen at a glance):


----------



## Vergil (Jun 13, 2013)

"Raven stop! Or I'll freakin make ye, ye bitch. Attackin won't do any good. We gotta convince folk te stand against the mayor themselves, otherwise you'll just be a violent bitch who will be an easy target. Fuck sake lass, thought ye had some brains in ye."


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2013)

Raven will still throw her rocks at the mayor for non leathal damage, but if the guards with Franky start firing into the crowd she'll change her tactics.

If they do fire and do lethal damage she'll bullrush and charge towards the mayor with her blade drawn. She'll try and do non lethal damage to the civilians until she meets up with the guards.

If the guards won't budge, she'll fight them with lethal intend, and only the guards. Also she'll step into range to threaten the mayor, even if that means getting flanked by the guards. She'll reserve her attack of opportunity for the mayor if he attempts to flee. 

If he does, she'll try and do non lethal damage to him to knock him out if she has the opportunity, but if nothing else, she'll swing her blade normally.

Once she clears the guards and has the mayor in her custody, she'll hold him high up for everyone to see and shouts "I got the mayor! Hold your fire!"

Rock throwing:

*Spoiler*: __ 




r6
1d20+9
8+9 = 17

r7
1d20+9
9+9 = 18

r8
1d20+9
7+9 = 16

r9
1d20+9
8+9 = 17

r10
1d20+9
9+9 = 18




rock dmg:

*Spoiler*: __ 




r6
1d4+5
3+5 = 8

r7
1d4+5
4+5 = 9

r8
1d4+5
2+5 = 7

r9
1d4+5
4+5 = 9

r10
1d4+5
4+5 = 9




Bull rush (minotaur charge maneuver):

*Spoiler*: __ 




r6
1d20+5
14+5 = 19

r7
1d20+5
16+5 = 21

r8
1d20+5
4+5 = 9

r9
1d20+5
10+5 = 15

r10
1d20+5
16+5 = 21




non lethal trample damage:

*Spoiler*: __ 




r6
2d6+5
3,5+5 = 13

r7
2d6+5
4,1+5 = 10

r8
2d6+5
2,2+5 = 9

r9
2d6+5
5,4+5 = 14

r10
2d6+5
1,1+5 = 7




Fullblade swings (power attack -2, steel wind, cleave, attack of opportunity)

*Spoiler*: __ 




r6
1d20+8
12+8 = 20

r7
1d20+8
9+8 = 17

r8
1d20+8
18+8 = 26

r9
1d20+8
16+8 = 24

r10
1d20+8
15+8 = 23

*Steel Wind*
r6
1d20+8
12+8 = 20

r7
1d20+8
19+8 = 27 crit?

r8
1d20+8
19+8 = 27 crit?

r9
1d20+8
1+8 = 9

r10
1d20+8
13+8 = 21

*Cleave*
r6
1d20+8
15+8 = 23

r7
1d20+8
1+8 = 9

r8
1d20+8
5+8 = 13

r9
1d20+8
2+8 = 10

r10
1d20+8
11+8 = 19
*
Crit confirm:*
1d20+8
6+8 = 14

1d20+8
18+8 = 26

*Attack of opportunity (non lethal):*
r6
1d20+4
18+4 = 22

r7
1d20+4
10+4 = 14

r8
1d20+4
20+4 = 24

r9
1d20+4
20+4 = 24

r10
1d20+4
2+4 = 6





Fullblade Damage:

*Spoiler*: __ 




r6
2d8+11
4,4+11 = 19

r7
2d8+11
3,4+11 = 18

r8
2d8+11
2,2+11 = 15

r9
2d8+11
1,3+11 = 15

r10
2d8+11
6,5+11 = 22

*steel wind*
r6
2d8+11
6,2+11 = 19

r7
2d8+11
6,8+11 = 25

r8
2d8+11
5,4+11 = 20

r9
2d8+11
6,8+11 = 25

r10
2d8+11
8,2+11 = 21

*cleave*
r6
2d8+11
8,3+11 = 22

r7
2d8+11
3,4+11 = 18

r8
2d8+11
3,3+11 = 17

r9
2d8+11
5,7+11 = 23

r10
2d8+11
5,5+11 = 21

*attack of opportunity (non lethal)*
r6
2d8+11
6,5+11 = 22

r7
2d8+11
3,3+11 = 17

r8
2d8+11
1,8+11 = 20

r9
2d8+11
7,1+11 = 19

r10
2d8+11
1,1+11 = 13
*
crit damage:*
2d8+11
4,5+11 = 20

2d8+11
8,6+11 = 25


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2013)

"You know what? I'm just going to leave," Drell says. He'll start the walk back to the well, with or without the rest of the party. "Anyone who wants to come with me is welcome, anyone who wants to stay here is just as welcome."

He pulls a *Disguise Self* extract from his pouch and chugs it, morphing into a nondescript Elven man, slightly older, with brown hair. No sense in being recognized if he can help it.


----------



## kluang (Jun 13, 2013)

Zozaria unsheathed his rapier and move towards Raven and the guards, ignoring the civilians.

Round 6

Zozaria cast Mirror Strike on himself

Attack


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+2:
10,+2
Total:12

Roll(1d20)+2:
6,+2
Total:8

Roll(1d20)+2:
17,+2
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+2:
14,+2
Total:16




Damage


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d8)+2:
2,+2
Total:4

Roll(1d8)+2:
7,+2
Total:9

Roll(1d8)+2:
5,+2
Total:7

Roll(1d8)+2:
8,+2
Total:10


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "You know what? I'm just going to leave," Drell says. He'll start the walk back to the well, with or without the rest of the party. "Anyone who wants to come with me is welcome, anyone who wants to stay here is just as welcome."
> 
> He pulls a *Disguise Self* extract from his pouch and chugs it, morphing into a nondescript Elven man, slightly older, with brown hair. No sense in being recognized if he can help it.


Ulysesn catches up and walks beside Drell back to the well
"Not really safe to walk alone."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 13, 2013)

Tassara and Kathy walk close to Drell and Uly to the Well. She has a face full of sadness as she leaves with them. 

"I couldn't save her from herself... I'm sorry" she whispers to them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 13, 2013)

*@Party (-Zozaria & Raven )
*When the group arrives at the exit to the town they find the guardposts abandoned and a trickle of merchants fleeing the town.  The way out is clear, apparently all the guards are busy with the prison break-turned-riot.


*@Raven/Zozaria

Round 4:
*Zozaria gives a solid punch to one of the rioters fighting him cracking his nose and dropping him beside his friends.  Raven exits the manor and scoops up another rock to throw.

The crossbow-wielding guards open fire into the crowd.  A bolt strikes Raven (-8HP) and one misses Zozaria, multiple others in the crowd are wounded (including two that drop to the ground).

The bartender swears and shouts out, "fall back, we need to find cover and fight from the streets."  He starts moving away from the area, followed by a good chunk of the crowd.  Some of the rest of the crowd moves to more clearly side with the mayor while most of the rest flee in panic.

*Round 5:
*Zozaria moves by the rioter engaged with him taking a club across the back for his efforts (-8HP) and draws his rapier as he chants the incantation for mirror strike.  Raven advances towards the mayor however her heavy armor weighs her down and prevents her from covering the distance.

Seeing most of the crowd dispersing the Frankie orders the crossbowmen to focus on the two well armed individuals moving towards the Mayor, two hit Zozaria (-11 HP), four hit Raven (-21 HP).

Updated Tacitcal Map:


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2013)

Raven is switching target to AM. She'll charge on R6 into melee. If she manages to knock out Am she'll use a healing belt charge and then take a look at how the major's group looks like.


----------



## kluang (Jun 13, 2013)

Zozaria will abandon the fight and join the rest of the group.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 13, 2013)

Duncan reluctantly joins the rest of the party in fleeing but is in a foul mood. Despite her being a bitch at times, Duncan was quite fond of Raven's chaotic personality.

"I suppose that's what happens when ye dip too much into the crazy...eh?"  Duncan says with a sullen look on his face. Not the first time he's lost a party member but the first time it was done in such a haphazard fashion and also the first time it was someone who he considered family (though however misguided that was).

"I want te go back an help her...but...it's no right what she's doin...I can't help her. I feel....I feel like shit."

Duncan's depressed.

[YOUTUBE]iNRUjnp-5Rw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 13, 2013)

Tassara puts her arm around Duncan as she walks along with him. "I feel the same Duncan. We couldn't save her from herself"


----------



## kluang (Jun 13, 2013)

"This battle is lost, Raven. We should retreat!!!!"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 13, 2013)

Hayao offers an additional person passage on his horse once they leave the stables, the offer being an open invitation to any of his more depressed companions.  He  silent as they go unless spoken to, his eyes cast forward behind his glasses as Shōgo continues along.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 13, 2013)

*Round 6:
*Realizing the open courtyard is starting to feel very exposed Zozaria turns and runs to follow the Bartender and the "resisting" rioters who quickly vanish around the corner of the inn.

Raven on the other hand turns and charges at the guards between her and the mayor's assistant.  She strikes one with a charging wave of force, the guard screams as bones break but he maintains his footing.

That guard and the two closest to him drop their crossbows to pull out short swords.  The three strike as one, Raven manages to evade two of the attacks however the third pierces her defenses (-11hp).  At the same time the crossbowmen fire their second volley, 3 more bolts adorn Raven (-15hp).

*Round 7:
*Raven strikes the three guards in melee with her with one fluid strike cleaving all three of them to the ground.  Four of the remaining guards move in, surrounding Raven.  They strike in unison and the world goes black as the blades puncture her flesh.


*@Zozaria:* Feel free to "catch up" to the party, between their carts and overall size of the group you shouldn't be very far behind.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 13, 2013)

After leaving the town and some quiet, Kaylee clears her throat while walking next to the mule.  "So..."  She glances at the waitress..  "What is going on in that town?  You are really knowledgeable and he Mayor really seem to have it out for you."  Talking about things keeps her mind distracted.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 13, 2013)

((Will post in a bit, just FYI though the bartender is still in town fighting the good fight or whatever.))


----------



## kluang (Jun 13, 2013)

Zozaria finally catch up to the party, hurting from his battle. "She was the most stubborn woman I've seen..." and he turns to the party. "She's not among the living anymore, Tassara if you please...."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 13, 2013)

kluang said:


> Zozaria finally catch up to the party, hurting from his battle. "She was the most stubborn woman I've seen..." and he turns to the party. "She's not among the living anymore, Tassara if you please...."


Ulysesn looks somewhat sad
"Figures she would get herself killed when we had a perfect time to escape. Perhaps we can ask Zakur for one last talk with her I would think we owe her that much?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 13, 2013)

kluang said:


> Zozaria finally catch up to the party, hurting from his battle. "She was the most stubborn woman I've seen..." and he turns to the party. "She's not among the living anymore, Tassara if you please...."



Tassara nods and clears her throat. 


Link removed
1d20+4 → [16,4] = (20)












_Lay down
Your sweet and weary head
Night is falling
You’ve come to journey's end
Sleep now
And dream of the ones who came before
They are calling
From across the distant shore

Why do you weep?
What are these tears upon your face?
Soon you will see
All of your fears will pass away
Safe in my arms
You're only sleeping


What can you see
On the horizon?
Why do the white gulls call?
Across the sea
A pale moon rises
The ships have come to carry you home

And all will turn
To silver glass
A light on the water
All souls pass_​


----------



## kluang (Jun 13, 2013)

"Tassara, can you heal me?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 13, 2013)

Kuno said:


> After leaving the town and some quiet, Kaylee clears her throat while walking next to the mule.  "So..."  She glances at the waitress..  "What is going on in that town?  You are really knowledgeable and he Mayor really seem to have it out for you."  Talking about things keeps her mind distracted.



Makenna walks along with the party somewhat stunned by the past days events.  She still carries her appropriated longsword though she drags it along more like a walking stick than a weapon even still it seems out of place to her.  She seems startled for a moment when Kaylee talks to her she shakes her head a moment to clear it before responding, "I--  I don't really know exactly.  The mayor and Alec never really got along.  The mayor negotiated most of the big deals for the city, he has an important role.  But a lot of the negotiations took place in the inn and, well, Alec can have a big mouth at times and didn't have the same vision for things as the mayor."

When she sees Zozaria come up alone her face drops and she bursts into open tears, "what about Papa--  about Alec?"  She falls to her knees stunned.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 13, 2013)

Finishing the song, she will looks sadly at Zozaria. "I'm sorry, I used all the energy I had before. I'll have to wait until morning to pray for more"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 13, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna walks along with the party somewhat stunned by the past days events.  She still carries her appropriated longsword though she drags it along more like a walking stick than a weapon even still it seems out of place to her.  She seems startled for a moment when Kaylee talks to her she shakes her head a moment to clear it before responding, "I--  I don't really know exactly.  The mayor and Alec never really got along.  The mayor negotiated most of the big deals for the city, he has an important role.  But a lot of the negotiations took place in the inn and, well, Alec can have a big mouth at times and didn't have the same vision for things as the mayor."
> 
> When she sees Zozaria come up alone her face drops and she bursts into open tears, "what about Papa--  about Alec?"  She falls to her knees stunned.



"..."
Ulysesn attempts to slowly take the longsword from Makena and picks her up back onto her feet
If this works he will then speak
"I promised him you'd be safe, you know what that means right? What he wanted and was going to do?
I may have not known his name till now or have known him very long but he was a nice honest man and very brave."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 13, 2013)

"Oi cut the doom an gloom, we don't know shite yet." Duncan says trying to snap himself out of the depression, "Raven might still be alive, Alec might still be alive." 

He glances backwards. "Pericles, can ye fly back and see what's happenin'? Ye remember the barkeep and Raven? Find out what's goin on with them. Be careful though aye? If we get separated then I'll use Flare te guide ye back. Still, we're no too far away. Just bein cautious." Duncan says not really willing to potentially lose something else important to him. 

The owl looks at Duncan disdainfully, grooms his feathers and flies off.

Perception:
1d20+10
9+10 = 19

"We'll know in a bit...I'm hopin it's good news. I know it's the uncertainty that can be the hardest. I'll do my best te find out for ye." Duncan consoles the girl.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2013)

Beatrix rings her hands together. "We need to get out of the city and away from this damn place before we're made into victims too," she suggested.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 14, 2013)

"Let's keep going until we reach Zakur. I'm sure we can rest there, and we should anyway. I don't really know if we would find dangers on The Dream... better go in the best condition."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "Let's keep going until we reach Zakur. I'm sure we can rest there, and we should anyway. I don't really know if we would find dangers on The Dream... better go in the best condition."


"You're right, it's best if we don't camp near a town in this much turmoil and if we're really going to be doing that...thingy we might need to be well rested," Beatrix said. 

As they walked along she sighed. "If someone needs emergency healing I can help, but it won't be much," she said.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 14, 2013)

The group moves on into the mountains as Pericles scouts back the town, eventually he(?) returns and reports (through Kaylee's interpretation) that while the town is largely in chaos still the actual fighting seems to have died down.  He didn't see either Alec or Raven though many groups seem to be keeping hidden in buildings and he can't search those easily (certainly not without attracting undue attention as an owl).

They walk on for a little while and early into the evening they arrive at the well of souls where Zakur awaits.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 14, 2013)

"I'm sorry lass, there's no news either way. Folk seem te be hidin, but it doesn't look like folk have been wiped out or nothin. Alec was the leader of the group, I reckon folk would have protected him. He might still be alive. Don't give up hope yet."

"No sign of Raven either but after what we saw when we left I'm no holding much hope for her. Crazy lass..."

"Alright Zakur? So what's the plan now?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 14, 2013)

"Thank The Coddler" Tassara says seeing finally the entrance of the well. She looks back with a sad face. "I don't think we can stay here for long though"


"Zakur... we ran into trouble at the town. Is a long story. I really hope we don't attract any of it back here. If that happens I'm deeply sorry...."  

If he asks, she will tell him what happened.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 14, 2013)

Zakur is meditating when the group arrives and glances at the bloody and wounded members as if to disapprove though if he does he keeps it to himself.

"Welcome back, I trust you have had a chance to ready yourselves?  If so we can being.  Before we do so allow me to explain the situation."  He folds his arms and thinks a moment before elaborating, "about two weeks ago Malcabeth asked me to send him to the Realm of Dreams, I'll allow him to elaborate on his reasons when you find him.  He asked me to stay here to guard this place and to seek out those that he hoped would have an unusual reaction with the waters below--"

He stops abruptly looking over the group, "one of you is missing?  Should we wait before continuing?"

After Tassara explains, "ah, I see."  He furrows his brow, "well I suppose it cannot be helped.  I doubt the town will cause problems here, most of them are superstitious about this place."

He continues, "he was expecting to complete his work quickly and return however the Realm of Dreams rarely works for you the way that you expect it to.  So I feel it is best to send you to him."

"You should know that the Realm of Dreams is a strange land.  I cannot tell you what to expect when you go there, what you find will be based on what you bring with you.  I can tell you that while not everything you see is how you expect there are very real dangers there."

"If you are ready we can begin now?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 14, 2013)

"No, Raven is ....well we don't know, but she won't be joinin us." 

Duncan looks down depressed again. 

"Is there any way you can confirm if someone is dead or not from here?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 14, 2013)

Zakur smiles apologetically, "I'm afraid my talents do not include such magics."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 14, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Zakur is meditating when the group arrives and glances at the bloody and wounded members as if to disapprove though if he does he keeps it to himself.
> 
> "Welcome back, I trust you have had a chance to ready yourselves?  If so we can being.  Before we do so allow me to explain the situation."  He folds his arms and thinks a moment before elaborating, "about two weeks ago Malcabeth asked me to send him to the Realm of Dreams, I'll allow him to elaborate on his reasons when you find him.  He asked me to stay here to guard this place and to seek out those that he hoped would have an unusual reaction with the waters below--"
> 
> ...



"Are there any defenses against what we may encounter there? I mean will my magic and scimiitar work like normal when we get there? Also I reckon we need to rest a bit before venturing. I'm bloody knackered, both mentally and physically. Is there a good place te camp?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Zakur is meditating when the group arrives and glances at the bloody and wounded members as if to disapprove though if he does he keeps it to himself.
> 
> "Welcome back, I trust you have had a chance to ready yourselves?  If so we can being.  Before we do so allow me to explain the situation."  He folds his arms and thinks a moment before elaborating, "about two weeks ago Malcabeth asked me to send him to the Realm of Dreams, I'll allow him to elaborate on his reasons when you find him.  He asked me to stay here to guard this place and to seek out those that he hoped would have an unusual reaction with the waters below--"
> 
> ...



"We must rest and heal before going Zakur too much has happened today and I don't think anyone could take another loss... 
However I need to ask a favor, I need you to look after this girl,Makena."


----------



## kluang (Jun 14, 2013)

"No. Forget the Realms of Dreams for now. We should heal ourselves and go back and remove the mayor's head. Like it or not, we started that mess. We should resolve it."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2013)

The way's open, if you're so intent on it," Drell says. "Don't expect me, or, I suspect, anyone else to back you up on it though. That entire situation was a mess we never should've gotten into, and I'm glad to be rid of it. Let the people actually invested in that town work it out amongst themselves.


----------



## kluang (Jun 14, 2013)

"........Fine. But after all this business with the Magebane is over, I will go back. And he will pay for Raven's death."

Zozaria wont talk about that town anymore. Let just move on.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 14, 2013)

Tassara gives Zozaria a big hug. 

"We should eat and rest now."

If anyone doesn't have rations, she will share the wander meals she has left. It's a little bland but it will fill your belly. 

Afterwards, she will find a place to sleep with Kathy. She was so excited to go to The Dream tomorrow but now... she just wants to go far away from this place. Perhaps even that won't be enough.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 14, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Are there any defenses against what we may encounter there? I mean will my magic and scimiitar work like normal when we get there? Also I reckon we need to rest a bit before venturing. I'm bloody knackered, both mentally and physically. Is there a good place te camp?"


"The Realm of Dreams is a realm of belief and imagry.  If you believe in yourself and your skills they will work as well there as they do here.  Of course the dangers you face are largely based on your fears and self-doubts.  Such things are not always easy to overcome."

"You are welcome to camp here, it is typically quiet if not exactly luxurious."




Unlosing Ranger said:


> "We must rest and heal before going Zakur too much has happened today and I don't think anyone could take another loss...
> However I need to ask a favor, I need you to look after this girl,Makena."



"I don't have much here however she is welcome to stay here until you return if she wishes."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 14, 2013)

"Fears? Self doubt?...." Duncan thinks to himself about what they could be, "OK, you know whilst I'm resting, I'm gonna tell you what my biggest fears and doubts are. Perhaps if we're there then one of you'se can pull me out of any trap I've fallen into."

Duncan takes a deep breath.

"I suppose, I don't want te be alone as woosy as that sounds. Me mom's someplace I don't know and me dad was a shit head who's now dead, but basically put me in a boarding school. Shit this isn't easy to admit." Duncan rubs his head.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "The Realm of Dreams is a realm of belief and imagry.  If you believe in yourself and your skills they will work as well there as they do here.  Of course the dangers you face are largely based on your fears and self-doubts.  Such things are not always easy to overcome."
> 
> "You are welcome to camp here, it is typically quiet if not exactly luxurious."
> 
> ...


"Fears and self doubt? Then we just won't think about those things. Zakur do you have healing potions or anything like that?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 14, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Fears and self doubt? Then we just won't think about those things. Zakur do you have healing potions or anything like that?"


"Having absolute control over one's thoughts is one way to protect yourself."  Zakur shakes his head and gestures around the spartan room, "I'm afraid I need little for myself, the town would have been your best choice for supplies."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 14, 2013)

"Tassy, you think you'll have any advantage going in the realms of dreams? Any charms or prayers or anythin you got te help?" Duncan asks.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2013)

Beatrix shakes her head at the sentiment expressed by Zozaria. "Even if we're going to be in dreams I doubt we'll truly be able to rest when we first get there, so I guess we're camping here for the night," she said glancing around at the others.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 14, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Tassy, you think you'll have any advantage going in the realms of dreams? Any charms or prayers or anythin you got te help?" Duncan asks.



"Protection from evil perhaps... but if that's a reflection of your fears, then is not exactly evil. Blessings should be able to help. Also I can ask for guidance and resistance..." Tassara explains to Duncan as she's starting to set up her bedroll to sleep. 

"I'll prepare plenty of Blessings as soon as I wake up. I can heal you all then too"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 14, 2013)

"Aye....I'll prepare resistance and guidance too. I think I got a couple of others." Duncan sets up for bed after digging into some food. "How long will we be in the dream realm for? And will our bodies be safe?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 14, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Aye....I'll prepare resistance and guidance too. I think I got a couple of others." Duncan sets up for bed after digging into some food. "How long will we be in the dream realm for? And will our bodies be safe?"



"I cannot speculate, 'time' and 'distance' are rather fluid concepts in a dream," Zakur smiles politely as he speaks.  "Malcabeth has been gone for several weeks, longer than I have ever spent in the Realm of Dreams."

"As to your bodies," he blinks confused, "you'll be traveling there, I cannot promise your safety."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2013)

Ulysesn starts to settle down getting ready to sleep.
He decides to talk to Makena
"So... Makena what do you plan to do?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 14, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn starts to settle down getting ready to sleep.
> He decides to talk to Makena
> "So... Makena what do you plan to do?"


Makena sits lost in though while everyone makes ready for sleep, she looks up at Ulysesn, "I... don't know?  Etiawhtaes was all I ever really knew, Alec raised me since I was very young.  I suppose when we get to town I'll try to find another job waitressing, wait for things to calm down and try to send word to Alec."  Her expression sinks and her voice quiets as she finishes talking.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makena sits lost in though while everyone makes ready for sleep, she looks up at Ulysesn, "I... don't know?  Etiawhtaes was all I ever really knew, Alec raised me since I was very young.  I suppose when we get to town I'll try to find another job waitressing, wait for things to calm down and try to send word to Alec."  Her expression sinks and her voice quiets as she finishes talking.



"That's an option I suppose, not sure it would be very satisfying however.
Alec seemed pretty good with a sword, how about you? Is it in your blood? Can you defend yourself in any way once you leave our protection?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 14, 2013)

She glances at the sword forgotten on the ground next to her, "Alec raised me, he's not my real papa.  They both died when I was very young, Alec saved me.  I guess he used to be an adventurer, retired to raise me."  She sniffs, "I don't know the full story.  This was the first time I've ever held a sword though, Etiawhtaes is normally a pretty quiet city."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> She glances at the sword forgotten on the ground next to her, "Alec raised me, he's not my real papa.  They both died when I was very young, Alec saved me.  I guess he used to be an adventurer, retired to raise me."  She sniffs, "I don't know the full story.  This was the first time I've ever held a sword though, Etiawhtaes is normally a pretty quiet city."



"The world is changing, I don't expect someone like you to make it if you don't change nor will you have the power to save your father if you don't. Stay with the monk, get him to train somehow so you can be strong that is my advice to you."
Ulysesn looks at the ground
"After all if we weren't strong enough to do anything... Nevermind I'm going to bed think on it and tell me what you will do in the morning."


----------



## kluang (Jun 14, 2013)

Zozaria listen to the conversation with his eyes close and soon he drifted to sleep


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 14, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

